#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-18
<ivoks> cjohnston: Dubrovnik is boring :)
<ivoks> cjohnston: i'm going to UDS; we've actually met in Belguim last year
<ivoks> Belgium even
<druid__> svidja mi se ff4
<obruT> druid__: zasto ?
<druid__> brze mi radi od chromea
<druid__> dodao sam speed dial ... u njemu mozes kreirati vise tabova
<druid__> pa tako u speed dialu imam tab portali i tu stavio 9 portala koje pratim
<druid__> pa imam vijesti tu online novine
<druid__> itd
<druid__> pregledno je
<druid__> a osjetno mi puno brze radi od chromea
<MmikeMRMA> Pa
<Mmike> Cini se da se ljudima dopada novi forum :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> ble
<cjohnston> ivoks: cool.. I guess I'll see you in a few weeks
<rsedak> jutro
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<rsedak> o susjed :-(
<Neuromanc> cemu placko?
<rsedak> ma krivo:-)
<Neuromanc> je da su krepali kos, jež i krt
<rsedak> ?
<Neuromanc> ali nije to tak strasno
<rsedak> imas dvojnika :-)
<Neuromanc> ma windowsi dizu komp doma u nekim svojim intervalima
<Neuromanc> updates i te fore
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> kod tebe i racunala imaju osobnost :-) znaci zbog tebe cemo imati Terminatore :-)
<Neuromanc> kriv sam
<Neuromanc> ali ne za životinje:)
<Neuromanc> doduše kosa i krta su možda mačke sredile
<Neuromanc> no za ježa definitivno nisam kriv;)
<rsedak> :-) e kad bi tvoje macke rjesavale i stakore :- nebi ja imao problem s autom proslu jesen :-)
<Neuromanc> kod mene Å¡takora nema:)
<Neuromanc> vidiš da i krtove rješavaju:)
<Neuromanc> poklonim ti mačku ako hočeš
<rsedak> macke ce dobiti izgon iz mojeg dvorista, samo mi prave probleme, nisu nis od koristi
<Neuromanc> :))))))))
<Mmike> rsedak, nemoj da te moja cura cuje :)
<Mmike> nagovara me na macku od kad nas dvoje postojimo :)
<rsedak> Mmike ona je tvoja cura :-P
<Neuromanc> mmike oces krasnu macku?
<Neuromanc> imma jednu viska
<Neuromanc> ime joj je Maza
<rsedak> :-) 
<Neuromanc> definitivno ce ti se svidjeti curi
<Mmike> Maza! :)
<Neuromanc> razmazena ko dijete
<Mmike> pravo ime :)
<Mmike> kol'ko je stara? :)
<rsedak> ja sam se jucer zaigrao s R2D2 i oprao tepih u kuci :-) danas ga usisao i skoro da nije bilo nista za usisati
<Neuromanc> malo vise od godinu dana
<Neuromanc> lol r2d2:)
<Mmike> nije li to malo preveliko vec?
<Mmike> za promjenu ambijenta i to sve?
<rsedak> Mmike taman za rasplod :-)
<Neuromanc> ok, hoces malo mace:)?
<Neuromanc> bit ce i toga uskoro:)
<Neuromanc> ma bas briga macku za promjenu ambijenta ako ima klope:)
<Neuromanc> i mjesta za spavat
<Mmike> pa kad ces imat male mace onda mi se javis
<Neuromanc> k meni se svako malo neka macka doseli
<Neuromanc> jedno od rijetkih dvorista bez pasa
<rsedak> Neuromanc: da R2D2 je Sotecov Zip usisavac s vodenim filterom i mumpom za pranje tepiha
<Mmike> :) ja bih se preselio k vama negdje tamo  :)
<rsedak> Mmike moze ima kuza na prodaju u Popovaci, bez zafrkancije
<Neuromanc> mmike pa vidjeh bas na robertovom ducanu da nekto prodaje vikendicu
<Neuromanc> a ima stanova i kuca na prodaju jeftino
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ma to je bogu iza hozntregera
<Mmike> ne bih stan, bas bih kucu. stan imam i tu, i ok je stan, ima svojih prednosti velikih u odnosu na kucu, al 'ja bih kucu
<Mmike> rsedak, neka je
<rsedak> Neuromanc: stvarno kako se cijene krecu sata? nisam gledao 
<Mmike> sto vise remote, to bolje
<rsedak> Mmike to je vikendica, to nije kuca
<Neuromanc> mmike ma centar popovace je za tebe remote sasvim dovoljno:)
<Neuromanc> a onda bi bio susjed robertu i meni:)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: eto jos  jedan informaticar u popovaci :-)
<Neuromanc> robert hm ono gdje je bio ducan traktora i slicnih stvari sad nije naseljeno...
<Neuromanc> a to taman granici s nama dvojicom
<rsedak> Neuromanc: pa nasi susjedi prodaju (tebi preko puta) kucu
<Neuromanc> ogroman vrt iza kuce
<Neuromanc> goricki?
<rsedak> da
<Neuromanc> a ne znam koliko su ozbiljni u tome
<rsedak> nisam bas htio reci prezime :-)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: za novce koje oni traze su ozbilji
<Neuromanc> roby pa o tome i pricam:)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ono s traktorima je vec prodano odavno
<Neuromanc> MMike koje pare bi dao?
<Neuromanc> pa ti nadjemo nesto
<Neuromanc> roby hm ak je prodano mogao bi netko malo rascistiti grmlje:)
<rsedak> Mike dodjes k meni pa cemo birati parcele po popovaci :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, kad se vidimo, sad, ovih dana (fotkanje i to?) pa mi pokazes?
<Mmike> Neuromanc, pojma nemam... kol'ke su opce cijene?
<rsedak> Mmike moze, ajde ovu nedjelju, u subotu dam u zg do 17:00
<Neuromanc> roby koliko moji susjedi traze?
<rsedak> huh, d apogledam u oglanik
<Neuromanc> MMike a ne znam tocne brojke, ali sugurno se moze naci povoljnih stvari
<Mmike> rsedak, teorecki moze, koliko mi treba autom do tebe?
<rsedak> u kojem si dijelu grada? ma oko sat vremena
<rsedak> Mmikeima 45KEUR?
<rsedak> imas?
<rsedak> Mmike http://www.oglasnik.hr/oglasi/nekretnine/kuce/ponuda/sredisnja_hrvatska/popovaca-mije-stuparica-kuca-vis-priz/oglas-12663532.html
<rsedak> to je blizu centra
<rsedak> malo odvojeno tanam da imas mir :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, spansko
<Mmike> nemam bas 45K al' imam stan za prodat :)
<rsedak> onda sat i 10 min
<rsedak> ak ovozis po propisu :-)
<Neuromanc> hm koja je ulica mije stuparica...
<rsedak> to je u Zagrebackoj
<Mmike> 120 kvadrata kuce i 2000 kvadrata okucnice?!
<rsedak> da
<Mmike> kaj mogu heliodrom napravit tamo!?
<rsedak> zasto ne? :-)
<Mmike> pa kaj ja radim u ovoj sugi od grada jos
<Neuromanc> MMike to je jedno manje dvoriste za Popovacu:)
<rsedak> ajde ajde Neuromanc  moje je dvoriste manje
 * Mmike ima 62 kvadratni stan, vrlo vrlo solidan (nije POS ili neka sjebata novogradnja), 10 godina star, uselio pred 5 godina, nikakvih problema (ne curi, ne puse, etazno centralno radi milina, protuprovalna vrata i ine djidje), 60 stanova u zgradi, susjeda svakojakih, parkinga taman jedva dosta - 90k eura
 * Mmike si opce nemre zamislit kol'ko je to 2k kvadrata. 
<Mmike> 100x200 metara
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> halo? :)
<rsedak> to je 20x100m
<rsedak> ili 40x50m
<rsedak> ali prije ce biti 20x100
<Neuromanc> dovoljno za rostilj i mali nogomet:)
<Neuromanc> je, ovo u zagrebackoj je super
<Neuromanc> za 45k eura jos ti ostane para da si uredis kucu kak hoces
<rsedak> yp
<Neuromanc> Robert ima kaj u mojoj ulici?
<Mmike> http://www.oglasnik.hr/oglasi/nekretnine/kuce/ponuda/sredisnja_hrvatska/popovaca-mije-stuparica-kuca-vis-priz/oglas-12663532.html
<Mmike> a ovo?
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> rsedak, idemo se vidjet ovaj vikend !:)
<rsedak> pa rekao sam ove nedjelje :-)
<Neuromanc> Šketova nije na prodaju kuća?
<Neuromanc> Zvonarova?
<rsedak> nazovi ljude i pitaj koja je to kuca pa cemo se provesti
<rsedak> to neznam
<Neuromanc> prošetati valjda:)
<Neuromanc> ćeš se voziti tih par metara:)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: Mije Stuparica ti je kilometar od centra u Zagrebackoj
<Neuromanc> znam:)
<Neuromanc> pogledao sam na mireu
<rsedak> onda se ti seci :)
<Neuromanc> ali šetnjom ćete vidjeti usput na ćem je još tabla za prodaju
<Neuromanc> bu ti drugi put lakše rezati grane ak se malo prošetaš:)
<Mmike> rsedak, vozis li ti biciklo?
<Neuromanc> bum se ja prošetao s majkom ak treba:)
<rsedak> trebam ga popraviti
<Neuromanc> MMajkom;)
<Neuromanc> posudim ti ja Vilimov bicikl:)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ljepo ricu s Edom :-)
<Neuromanc> hm ne znam jel lapsus tastature al ne kuzim:)
<Neuromanc> tko je Edo?
<Neuromanc> i sto je ricu:)?
<rsedak> ricu?recu
<rsedak> Edo, pa Edo Majka :-)
<rsedak> s/ricu/reci
<rsedak> eto Mmike da imam 45KEUR ja bi ti uzeo kucu pred nosom :-)
<Neuromanc> i ja
<Mmike> koju, ovu kaj nema slike na oglasnik.hr?
<Mmike> a kaj fali vasim kucama?
<rsedak> ma budemo se provozali pa pogledali
<Neuromanc> pa imali bi po dvije onda:)
<Mmike> teoretski stan mogu odmah prodati za 90k eura
<Mmike> ak ne za 90k onda za 80k mogu 110% prodati
<rsedak> za cas camoju uociti sigurno nije pokosena trava jer je broj u njemackjoj :-)
<Mmike> uz malo natezanja mogu i za vise
<sale> Mmike: je li stigao moj attachment na listu? Zaboravio sam da mailman mozda nije podesen da ih prihvaca
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> sale, erm... o cemu se radilo - ne vidim att, ili ne kuzim ako je tamo :0
<sale> Mmike: trebalo bi zamijeniti ikone od pro_lucid_teme. Poslao sam sad link na listu, pa tko moze/stigne nek' samo zamijeni direktorij 'imageset' s onim kojeg sam zapakirao
<Mmike> doso link
<Mmike> sad cu ja to
<Mmike> sale, sta kazes na utrku?
<sale> odlicna je bila. Samo neka sezona nastavi u ovakvom stilu :-)
<Mmike> sale, zamijenio direktorij, mozes probati jel' to ok?
<sale> aha, sek
<sale> yup, cini se da je sve ok. Budem malo prekliktao forum
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> rekao si da 'blijeda ikona' znaci procitano?
<Mmike> aha, shift-f5
<Mmike> ok :)
<sale> i? Nije li sada malo jasnije sto je procitano, a sto ne? :-)
<Mmike> jeps, jeps
<Mmike> ima smisla :)
<sale> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=7577
<SilverSpace> rsedak: i jesi posisao zivicu jucer :)
<rsedak> nisam, opra sam tepih :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> rsedak: bas te htio pitati kakve zivica ima sise :)
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> a ti navalio na tepih
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> hbgnr
<dodobas> Mmikr
<hbogner> mmk
<Mmike> http://vimeo.com/22439234
<Mmike> rsedak, jel' ima tamo kod vas negdje skola plesa?
<rsedak> ne nazalos
<Mmike> znaci, dobro bi vam dosla neka?
<Mmike> sale, 
<Mmike> sale, u dvije teme imam 2 nova posta, a ofrmum ih oznacava blijedo
<rsedak> Mmike to bi bila fora jedno tva tjedna i onda bi zamrlo, to se dogodilo par puta do sada u zadnjih 10 godina
<rsedak> Popovaca ima samo 4,5K stanovnika a sa okolicom 12K
<Mmike> kuzinm
<Mmike> kuzim
<rsedak> to ti je ruralno podrucje po profilu ljudi
<Mmike> pa neka je, valjda ljudi vole plesat :)
<rsedak> :-) vole vole, samo sto :-)
<Mmike> :) polku i foxtrot, pretpostavljam :)
<Mmike> to se plese na zabavama :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-rusiji-pokraj-srusenog-nloa-pronasli-mrtvog-izvanzemaljca/547707.aspx
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> that does it
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jel uopce vise ima zabava dolje kod vas
<SilverSpace> ludina voloder kriz to je nekad bilo 
<obruT> koliko je onaj vanzemaljac ? dugacak 10 cm ?
<obruT> s/koliko/koliki/
<SilverSpace> obruT: koji sad vanzemaljac
<obruT> 14:49 < Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-rusiji-pokraj-srusenog-nloa-pronasli-mrtvog-izvanzemaljca/547707.aspx
<sale> Mmike: Shift+F5? Naime, ikone za podforume i ikone za teme su razlicitog naziva. Moguce da si prvi Shift+F5 opalio na samo pocetnoj stranici
<Mmike> sale, jeps, mocute
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> tak nekak se cini, sitan neki mladac :)
<Mmike> al' mozda moze visoko skocit :)
<jelly> gle, Å¡to je manji, treba manje klope u brodu
<Mmike> hmmzoricu
<Mmike> kak' ti se cini novi forumek?
<HmmZ0r> ucitao jesam al ne ulogirah se iskreno uopce.
<HmmZ0r> zanemarih utuntu kompletno zadnjih kvartal :P
<jelly> u cemu?
<HmmZ0r> u cemu ?
<HmmZ0r> u chromijum
<jelly> <HmmZ0r> utuntu <jelly> u cemu?
<HmmZ0r> ma zajebancija 
<HmmZ0r> jebiga gdine tajnice ispricavam se :)
<jelly> ček, phpBB je _sigurniji_ izbor od nečeg drugog?
<jelly> kud ovaj svijet ide
<HmmZ0r> tako kazu experti na grupi :P
<Mmike> jelly, i ja se cudio
<Mmike> al' tvre mjerodavni da je
<jelly> koju kepču koristi
<jelly> kepča kepča kepča
<jelly> "Upišite prva tri slova abecede::"
<HmmZ0r> jednacina od 3 nepoznanice
<HmmZ0r> :P
<jelly> абв
<jelly> кужиш спику, не
<jelly> vjerojatno se botovi zbune sa dvije dvotočke pa zato to radi
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, 
<Mmike> ti si awk expert
<HmmZ0r> ziher.
<jelly> ako sam u .hr je li vremenska zone UTC+1 ili UTC+2?
<HmmZ0r> al daj probat cu :P
<jelly> na izbor nema "kako-kad"
<Mmike> kako da nesto sto je u 2 reda stavim u jedan red? Tj, npr: file u kojem pise: hostId: 1551\nactive: yes
<Mmike> 2 reda, jel
<Mmike> i sad ja hocu dobiti: 1551:yes
<Mmike> imam vise tih redova, ne samo ta dva (tipa, 30), zanima me njih 6-7
<Mmike> znaci, mogao bih grep za prvim, echo -n >> file; echo -n ':' >> file; grep za drugim, ... 
<Mmike> al' to je suludo :)
<jelly> zapamti prethodni u varijablu
<HmmZ0r> tjek da ukucam u fajl
<jelly> Mmike: jedna state varijabla da znas dokle si dosao, i koju npr. povećavaš u svakom idućem koraku, i ostale varijable za korisne stvari
<jelly> i kad dođeš do zadnje stvari ispišeš sve
<Mmike> jelly, ne pratim te
<jelly> awk {/prvired/{st=1; a=$2} /drugired/ && st==1 {st++; b=$2} /trecired/ && st==2 {c=3} [...] /zadnjired/ && st=8 {print a b c d e kajgod; st=0}'
<jelly> bez hrpe typoa
<HmmZ0r> ogromno je
<HmmZ0r> :P
<jelly> ali jednostavno
<jelly> manje-vise switch/case
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kuzim
<jelly> Mmike: daj pastebinaj par entryja (ne samo jedan)
<Mmike> sec
<jelly> Mmike: ak uvijek imas istu stvar na kraju, na kraju resetiras sve koristene varijable da se ne preliju vrijednosti u iduci prolaz
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/CnkkiJhc
<Mmike> ceksec
<Mmike> da ispravim
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/PdmsiGSj
<jelly> Mmike: http://paste.debian.net/114385/
<jelly> a jos sam rekao vise od jednog entryja ;-)
<jelly> ako uvijek imas na kraju free-space, onda je ok.  st==1 znaci da si unutar jednog entryja, st==0 znaci da vise nisi, tako da ako se pojavi smece prije prvog Host bit ce ignorirano
<jelly> pretpostavljam da imas nekakav fajl i output koji ima vise od jednog hosta/baze 
<jelly> znaci kad dodje do /Host/ resetira stanje, i onda polako puni vrijednosti kako ih nalazi, i kad dodje do /free-space/ stane, ispise sve sto je nasao i ignorira sav input dok opet ne dodje do /Host/
<jelly> ak koristis vise od 2-3 takva sranja unutar neke shell skripte, u jednom trenutku ti se vise isplati pisati kompletnu skriptu u awku ili lakse perlu
<HmmZ0r> evo ova kobasa awk -F":" '{split($2,a," "); for (i in a) printf a[i]":"}'
<HmmZ0r> samo si print prilagodi ako hoces neke djelove i to
<jelly> awk ima associative arrays?
<Mmike> jelly, u biti imam  jedan file-per-host
<jelly> hmda... awk ima _samo_ associative arrays 
<HmmZ0r> mos simulirat kao multidimenzionalne
<jelly> jah, al ovdje je cista situacija
<HmmZ0r> pa ova kobasa pretvara ono iz linke jer ne mmike ?
<jelly> HmmZ0r: pretpostavljam da si onaj for htio staviti u END?
<jelly> awk -F":" '{split($2,a," ")} END {for (i in a) printf a[i]":"}'
<jelly> ili ih ispisujes kak dolaze
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, a, di tu kazem koje da mi retke vadi?
<jelly> Mmike: a neces sve?
<HmmZ0r> pa standard pozivasp rint
<Mmike> jelly, jok, samo par njih
<jelly> Mmike: onda definiraj staticki array sa popisom korisnih
<jelly> valjda
<Mmike> napravio u pythonu
<jelly> eto
<Mmike> odustao od awka, ne poznam to dobro
<Mmike> awk -F': ' '/mychk-Host/ {host = $2} /mychk-ips/ {ips = $2} END {print host":"ips}' hostinfo.txt
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to radi :)
<HmmZ0r> mos i vako :) /(mychk-Host|mychk-ips)/
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je ok ako imas samo jedan redak koji /mychk-ips/ u datoteci
<Mmike> jelly, imam
<jelly-home> para
<jelly-home> onda ti ne treba patnja sa drzanjem i resetiranjem stanja
<Mmike> jelly-home, jeps, zato , brijem, i radi ono gore
<Mmike> i ipak je jednostavnije od pythonushe :)
<jelly-home> python je dusu dao za string-munging onelinere
<jelly-home> er.
<jelly-home> NIJE
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> citam, ponovo, applied cryptography
<Mmike> vidi paragraf ovaj: (imati na umu da je knjiga napisana cca 1996te):
<Mmike> Key escrow has considerable disadvantages. The user has to trust the escrow agents’ security
<Mmike> procedures, as well as the integrity of the people involved. He has to trust the escrow agents not to
<Mmike> change their policies, the government not to change its laws, and those with lawful authority to get
<Mmike> his keys to do so lawfully and responsibly. Imagine a major terrorist attack in New York; what sorts
<Mmike> of limits on the police would be thrown aside in the aftermath?
<jelly-home> Schneier?
<jelly-home> http://www.schneierfacts.com/
<Mmike> Bruce Schneier uses a different salt for his soup everyday.
<Mmike> :))))))))))))))00
<Mmike> da, schneirej
<Neuromanc> igra prijestolja
<Neuromanc> na maxtvu
<Neuromanc> hbo promo
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ?
<hbogner> Neuromanc, KAJ SU VEC SNIMILI?
<hbogner> sorry caps
<Neuromanc> jesu
<Neuromanc> jucer je emitirano u americi
<Neuromanc> prva epizoda
<Neuromanc> danas kod nas
<Neuromanc> na maxtvu badava kao promocija za hbo
<Neuromanc> ostale epizode ce trebati platiti, no prodat ce sigurno nesto pretplata na tome
<jelly-home> fino da su za jedan dan napravili podnaslove
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<Mmike> o cem se radi
<Mmike> dajte nesto recite
<jelly-home> Game of Thrones?
<jelly-home> A Game of Thrones is the first book in A Song of Ice and Fire, a series of epic fantasy novels by American author George R. R. Martin
<jelly-home> to. serija.  ak uspije bit ce najduza fantasy trakavica evaarrrrr
<Neuromanc> Mmike grr Martin
<Neuromanc> bolji od tolkiena
<Neuromanc> složeniji, a istovremeno čitljiviji
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nije neka nova igra
<Neuromanc> pa imaš i card games na tu temu
<Mmike> ala' izazov, big brother, castle of the fat and ugly
<Mmike> ma, ne pratim taj dio :)
<Neuromanc> i sve Å¡to ide uz to
<Mmike> nisam fantasy nikad volio pretjerano :)
<Neuromanc> nije ovo onaj blesavi fantasyy
<Neuromanc> fantasy je samo zanrovski okvir
<Neuromanc> sadrzaj je kvalitetan
<Mmike> ooo, zar ima vise raznih fantasyja? :)
<Mmike> ako ima carobnjaka i vilenjaka nije mi prezanimljivo :)
<Neuromanc> to je ko da zbog blesavog star warsa velis da sf ne valja
<Neuromanc> a ima brdo kvalitetnih sf knjiga i filmova
<Mmike> pa ako ne volis sf, ne volis sf
<Mmike> tak je meni fantasy - blj
<Mmike> tolkien, ajde
<Mmike> procitao to sve nejgovo i ok je
<Mmike> al' tu nek stane sve :)
<Neuromanc> to sam i ja govorio dok nisam procitao ovu knjigu
<Neuromanc> i velim ti milion puta je bolji od tolkiena
<Neuromanc> a nisam mogao smisliti fantasy prije
<Neuromanc> no dosla je nova generacija
<Neuromanc> Martinove i Kayeve knjige su super
<Neuromanc> imas maxtv?
<Neuromanc> ili bnettv ili nesto slicno
<Neuromanc> utrosi jedan sat, pogledaj to u 21
<Neuromanc> pa ti onda posudim knjige ako ti se svidi
<Neuromanc> (naravno da imam knjige doma:)
<Neuromanc> hard cover
<Mmike> nemam :)
<Mmike> nit maxtv niti ista
<Mmike> al' budem skinuo s neta, nije bed
<Neuromanc> :)
<hbogner> Neuromanc, kaj ce bit na bnet-u?
<hbogner> koji program
<hbogner> aargh
<hbogner> poceo je
<hbogner> radje necu gledat kad nije od pocetka
<hbogner> nasao :D
<hbogner> http://eztv.it/shows/481/game-of-thrones/
<budz0r> drustvo, apgrejdao bi wp od ubuntu-hr, ima li itko ista protiv?
<budz0r> ok, nema, pichim
<druid__> ajmo anketa :) http://twtpoll.com/9fxgzz
<jelly-home> druid__: koji je ono u netbook remixu bio?
<druid__> koji
<druid__> unity mislim
<jelly-home> ok
<druid__> gnome 3 mi je puno bolje radio od unity
<druid__> samo je malo kompliciran za customize
<budz0r> sale: ping
<sale> budz0r: pong
<budz0r> sale: ajmo na pvt
<jelly-home> hm, sve serije na TV-u su 2-3% ubrzane u odnosu na original 
<jelly-home> Glee sa HRT2 je vidljivo brzi od izvornog izdanja; zvuk je podesen da bude ispravne frekvencije u syncu
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-19
<MmikeMRMA> Ma jel' ima sto bolje od preranog jutra? :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<jelly> preranog?
<jelly> stiglo prije nego sto treba?
<MmikeMRMA> jelly, pa iznenadilo me
<rsedak> Mmike ping
<MmikeMRMA> oi
<rsedak> Mmike moze subota?
<Mmike> rsedak, nemoze :( imam rostilj neki, upravo dogovoren :(
<Neuromanc> jutro
<rsedak> o jutro susjed
<Neuromanc> :)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: onaj plac nema 2000m2 nego oko 1750m2 prema katastru
<rsedak> to je jedini koji ima 1/1 vlasnistvo u ztoj ulici
<Neuromanc> pa nije daleko
<Neuromanc> zaokruzeno
<Neuromanc> a mozda i nije ta parcela
<rsedak> niti jedna nema tocno, ili vise ili manje
<Neuromanc> ma ne bu mu falilo mjeta kad pocne kopati bazen:)
<Neuromanc> mjesta
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ali ipa 12% je 12 &
<Mmike> chaky, pa dobro!
<chaky|work> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> pa nema te, covjece, nikako niti nigdje :)
<civija> mozda je nasao decka pa je sad stalno s njim, osjeca leptirice u zelucu i to ...
<chaky|work> civija: evo civija je u pravu :)
<chaky|work> civija: vidim krenuo si u poljoprivredu, uredjivanje vrta. Pripremas se za seoski turizam?
<civija> chaky|work: hehe, nisam to je samo za privatne guste
<civija> ono se vec par godina polagano gradi i sredjuje
<chaky|work> ahaaa
<civija> nego odakle je decko? od cijih je kuca?
<Neuromanc> jeste gledali igru prijestolja?
<chaky|work> ne mogu o tome sada govoriti. Jos se dogovaramo o tome, kada cemo izaci na dubrovacku spicu. Uskoro ces nas vidjeti u medijima
<chaky|work> Neuromanc: meni se jucer bas skinula prva epizoda, a kupio sam i knjigu
<civija> chaky|work: svakako javi kad bude pa da mogu gledat :)
<chaky|work> civija: naravno
<Neuromanc> ja imam knjige doma
<Neuromanc> prve 3
<Neuromanc> mogao bih ponovo prvu procitati sad kad ide serija
<chaky|work> ti imas knjige na engleskom?
<Neuromanc> na hrvatskom
<Neuromanc> iz algoritma
<Neuromanc> četvrtu sam kupio u elektronskom obliku na engleskom, nije jos bilo u hr
<chaky|work> aha, ja sam bas jucer kupio prvu knjigu. Onda cu ih dalje kupovati kako budem citao.
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> apple tuzi samsung, dobavljaca dijelova za iphone
<ivoks> brijem da su se malcice zaletili
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> tipicni americki glupi pravnici
<Neuromanc> se vas bum tuzil
<dodobas> jel uspio netko povezati qemu i spice protokol
<dodobas> odnosno virtualke i thin klijente?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dilandog> Pozdrav. Novi form je super - Al ne mogu se logirat. Kaže mi [Konvertiranje tvoje zaporke, prilikom ažuriranja softvera foruma, nije uspjelo. Molim(o), zatraži novu zaporku]
<Mmike> dilandog, pa, zatrazi novu zaporku
<dilandog> Ok upravo jesam. Reko, možda se nešto radi na stranicama pa sam pitao prije promjene,,,
<dilandog> Radi -sve ok.
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> super onda :)
<Mmike> drago mi/nam je da ti se svidja
<Mmike> meni se ne svidja, al' ja sam valjda jedini :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/prijenosna-racunala__30/lenovo-ideapad-g550l-59-049091-156__863941
<Mmike> kakav je ovo laptop?
<rsedak> to je za po doma :)
<rsedak> Mmiketo ti je za po doma, malo na internet, malo pisati dokumentaciju, malo programirati, sitno kompilirati, ali nije za igrati igre
<rsedak> i naravno nije za rad 24/7 :-)
<Mmike> ma to je frendu frendicine frendice sestricne od sestrinog decka
<Mmike> da, internet, facebook, pogledati koji film nekad
<Mmike> druga opcija je ovo: http://www.nabava.net/prijenosna-racunala__30/acer-aspire-5736z-453g32mnkk-156-dual-core__860971
<SilverSpace> 1366x768
<Mmike> da, uzas. 15" a zdrkamtise rezolucija
<Mmike> al' kosta ispod 3k kuna
<ivoks> frizerka ima caopis 'kamion&bus', odmah kraj glorije
<ivoks> casopis
<SilverSpace> sisaj
<ivoks> jos je i zgodna
<ivoks> mislim da cu se prestati sam sisati
<HmmZ0r> mmda
<rob||> je li moguce da je pokrenut dpkg a da ga ps aux ne vidi?
<rob||> pronasao problem .. prije pucanja veze pokrenuo aptitude --safe-upgrade i nisam upisao y .. pukla veza a ovo ostalo visiti :)
<HmmZ0r> vidi sa who -a jel ti stoji negdje
<ivoks> http://funkydowntown.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Mystery-Astronaut-Carving-in-Salamanca-13.jpg
<HmmZ0r> rob||: za takve stvari zato korisit screen :P
<HmmZ0r> koristiti*
<rob||> :)
<ivoks> Among the ornate carvings on the façade is the incongruous likeness of an astronaut floating in space; it was added by an artist during restoration work in 1992 as a symbol of the 20th century.
<HmmZ0r> stvarno je ultra koristan alat, pljuga je za naucit ono par komandi
<HmmZ0r> odgovorio je odvjetnik generala Gotovine Luka Mišetić na navode kako je za obranu plaćen 32 milijuna eura. lowl
<HmmZ0r> wtf bro 32 miljona eura
<HmmZ0r> to je neka novinarska izmisljotina
<SilverSpace> zamisli da su ih pustili pa di bi te silne eure oprali 
<SilverSpace> treba mi tri a t o m s k e   b o m b e jel ima di za kupiti
<HmmZ0r> pa ako je 32 milke bro
<HmmZ0r> opralo se tu vec zesce :P
<ivoks> koja komedija
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEcQaEdz5Po
<ivoks> jel netko nesto radio sa dosemu?
<ivoks> ili dosbox
<jelly> ako je cd tetris; tetris.exe nesto, da
<Mmike> ivoks, jesam ja
<Mmike> par starih igara tako igram
<Mmike> psycho pinball, recimo
<Mmike> dosbox, nisam dosemu
<HmmZ0r> radi dosta igra sam ja
<ivoks> kak pokrenes aplikaciju?
<ivoks> sa -E?
<hbogner> ivoks, ja u dosboxu pokrecem samo "dosbox civ.exe" i radi
<HmmZ0r> ako ne radi ne radi bro :P
<HmmZ0r> das sansu malo al inace nije bas zabavno se bavit tim
<ivoks> ma ja moram sloziti aplikaciju koja se nalazi na mrezi, da radi
<HmmZ0r> mislim da ces prije sa wine :)
<HmmZ0r> ako nije bas ancient, ako je onda radije vm ako je moguce..
<hbogner> juhu, rsync 19 giga backupa preko dsl-a :(
<jelly-home> ak je izvana na dsl nije bed
<ivoks> ne treba vm
<ivoks> HmmZ0r: ti si bice poceo windows koristiti
<jelly-home> ivoks: dosbox otvara graficki prozor.  udri vnc-om do njega
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: koristit ? 
<ivoks> dosemu ne zna da je program na mrezi; smb/nfs mount :)
<jelly-home> dosemu je cudan
<ivoks> jelly-home: rado, ali nemam kontrolu nad serverom na kojem se nalazi program :/
<hbogner> hmm, kod raida 1 istodobno zapisuje podatke3 na oba diska, a cita malo s jednog malo s drugog?
<jelly-home> hbogner: ovisi koji/ciji raid1
<hbogner> jelly, ubuntu softvare raid
<jelly-home> hbogner: linux md raid ne zna stripeati citanje preko svih clanova
<hbogner> sad gledam dstat i istodobno zapisuje ali cita malo vamo malo tamo
<ivoks> jelly-home: a ubuntu softver raid? :)
<hbogner> znaci to je ok 
<jelly-home> hbogner: ako imas jedan zahtjev za citanje, ide s jednog diska.  Ako imas dva ili vise istovremena zahtjeva za citanje, onda ce ih bacati di moze
<ivoks> USeR
<ivoks> USeRi
<jelly-home> ivoks: zovem ga imenom pravim
<jelly-home> nek se hbogner uci
<ivoks> enterprise ime mu je 'U-SeRi'
<hbogner> jelly-home, thx
<HmmZ0r> lose paradajz ime za rvacko trziste :P
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, mreza i dosbox, a lot of patience to you my friend
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aha_experience
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> primijeti da svi crtaju 9dot problem sa velikim "tockama" ... koje se mogu povezati ne sa 4 nego sa 3 linije
<ivoks> http://fedora.org/
<Neuromanx> zamolba
<Neuromanx> jel nekom ovo daje rezultate:
<Neuromanx> http://www.infokup.hr/natjecanje/dogadjaj/129/rezultati
<Neuromanx> ili samo spisak natjecatelja?
<ivoks> samo popis
<ivoks> poceli komarci
<jelly-home> djubrad
<jelly-home> ivoks: u kojem dijelu zemlje
<ivoks> murter
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> dakle, ovaj ubuntu one
<ivoks> 4$ mjesecno da bi mogao streamat muziku koju sam kupio?
<ivoks> pih...
<Neuromanx> hvala...
<SilverSpace> pare pare samo pareeeee
<jelly-home> PARE
<hbogner> Neuromanx, jesi gledao game of  thrones
<hbogner> ja ga sinoc skinuo, sad idem gledati
<Mmike> jel' doso novi universe?
<hbogner> uh neznam
<hbogner> cek da vidim
<Mmike> jelly, da, brijem da to nije rjesenje, tocke nisu velike
<Neuromanx> gledao sam, dobro je
<hbogner> prije 16 sati Mmike 
<hbogner> Neuromanx, nisam jcer uhvatio pocetak pa nisam ni htio gleda na tv-u onda
<Mmike> hbogner, imas negdje da si potorento ili da ces potorentati pa da mogu wgetnit? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, jedino kod sebe na dsl-u
<hbogner> skidam trenutno
<jelly-home> Mmike: velike su velike
<Mmike> hbogner, aj budi drug pa baci URL na .torrent u msg :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, a znas ono sa 6 sibica i 4 jednakostranicna trokuta?
<hbogner> Mmike, http://eztv.it/shows/326/stargate-universe/
<hbogner> neznam koji vise volis, klasicni ili 720p
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, al u davidovoj zvijezdi ima 6 jednakostranicnih trokuta
<jelly-home> sorry, ukupno 8
<Mmike> klasicni, nemam di gleda 720p :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ukratko. Imas 6 sibica. slozi ih tako da cine 4 jednakostranicna trokuta
<Mmike> nesmijes ih lomiti, dakako
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa jel moze 8 trokuta
<jelly-home> to je 200% zadatka!
<Mmike> jelly, nemre :) 4 :)
<jelly-home> stavi ih u zvijezdu i biraj koja 4 zadovoljavaju rjesenje
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> losi izvlakaci :)
<Mmike> nema stavljanja jedne sibice preko druge
<jelly-home> nema dodavanja dodatnih uvjeta
<Mmike> gledaj to kao 'lose sam ispricao zadatak'
<Mmike> mislio sam da ne moram takve stvari naglasavati
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> a-ha efekt
<Mmike> napravis tetraedar
<Mmike> jedan trokut na stolu sa 3 sibice, i sa jos 3 sibice napravis 3 trokuta koja su plast piramide
<jelly-home> "getting a clue"
<hbogner> je, ali za to ti treba i ljepilo :D
<hbogner> inace se ove 3 dolje razlete :D
<Mmike> pa kaj nemas u nosu slajma? :)
<hbogner> i to je ljepilo :D
<Mmike> pff
<Mmike> opce mi ne skida :)(
<hbogner> torrent?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> buauahaah
<Mmike> skinuo ga je vec :)))))))))))
<jelly-home> tjah
<hbogner> Mmike, pa naravno, brzo to ide
<Mmike> hbogner, si tu
<Mmike> te mogu pitat nest
<Mmike> a i onog budz0r 
<hbogner> pitaj
<Mmike> imam .gpx
<Mmike> kak da to stavim na google maps pa da ljudi mogu kliketat fino?
<hbogner> kak to mislis kliketat?
<hbogner> imas hrpu servisa koji ti omogucuju upload gpx logova i njihov prikaz na karti
<hbogner> SilverSpace, mi je pokazao http://www.bikemap.net/
<jelly-home> i onda ti zapamte kuda sve idesh
<jelly-home> i stave reklamne panoe!
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> Mmike, za vise informacija o bikemap pingaj silvera
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> ne treba mi za bike :)
<Mmike> nego imam taj gpx
<Mmike> i sad hocu to stavit na google maps i ljudima poslat
<hbogner> i kaj tocno hoces s njim?
<Mmike> da znaju di rostiljamo :)
<Mmike> lijepo put kak se dodje i sve :)
<hbogner> ahaaa
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aha_experience
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> uploadaj ga na net, odi na google maps i u polje za pretrazivanje upisi url tog loga
<hbogner> i samo kopiras link koji ti izbaci kad kliknes na veza(ili kako se kod tebe vec pojavi)
<hbogner> evo ti primjer
<hbogner> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=hr&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fwww.openstreetmap.org%2Ftrace%2F864093%2Fdata&aq=&sll=45.849027,16.034561&sspn=0.040594,0.077162&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=11
<hbogner> tako ti prikaze
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> cek da probam
<hbogner> i daj link da znamo gdje doci na rostilj :D
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-20
<Mmike> ivoks, si tu?
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<ivoks> tu i na telefonu
<Mmike> nije hitno :)
<Mmike> dbartos@grad.hr
<Mmike> poznato?
<SilverSpace> kako shebati dvd kod snimanja
<SilverSpace> tako da kopam po racunalu i zablokiram racunalo 
<Mmike> mozes ga i staviti u mikrovalnu
<Mmike> aha, kod snimanja
<Mmike> da, to je malo teze, onda, s mikrovalnom :)
<SilverSpace> vec sam si sto puta reko ne diraj nista kad snimas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sa mikrovalnom nemam pojma ?
<Mmike> :) pa mislio sam da hoces sjebati dvd :)
<Mmike> stavi ga u mirkovalnu :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sa skalpelom prerezem gornju stranicu
<SilverSpace> pa da vidim tko sa njega vrati podatke
<SilverSpace> przenje podatkovnog dvd_a full 4.5G traje 20minuta na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> pri 2.1X
<SilverSpace> to mi nije jasno kaj tak sporo snima
<SilverSpace> a dvd je 16X
<rsedak> zato sto je sw definirana brzina 2x
<rsedak> mozes reci sw da przi i 16x
<SilverSpace> rsedak: reko mu da przi 16x
<SilverSpace> ali nece
<ivoks> Mmike: sad jesam
<ivoks> Mmike: da, zasto?
<Mmike> ivoks, javio se covjek na info@ubuntu-hr i pita kako da se prebaci na linux :)
<Mmike> rekao sam mu da pita na forum
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> pa fino
<ivoks> bartos
<ivoks> sa mog smjera
<ivoks> ja mu sve slozim, ako mi on slozi diplomski :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=7582
<SilverSpace> jel ovao
<SilverSpace> ovo*
<ivoks> Konvertiranje tvoje zaporke, prilikom ažuriranja softvera foruma, nije uspjelo.
<ivoks> kak nije uspjelo?
<ivoks> radilo je u test verziji
<SilverSpace> i meni je tako bilo
<SilverSpace> nesto su majstori shebali
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> tu i tamo se netko javi s tim bedom
<Mmike> ivoks, reci forumu da ti resenda password
<rsedak> SilverSpace: onda neznam kaj mu je, trebao bi slesat da zaprzii na 16x
<rsedak> slusati
<civija> meni isto forum kaze da nije uspio konvertirat
<Mmike> civija, jesi reko 'de mi novi password na mejl, bitte schoen'?
<civija> Mmike: znam da mogu zatrazit novu nego me samo zanimalo kako je nekome uspio prebacit staru a nekom nije
<Mmike> civija, pa
<Mmike> cudni su putevi forumski
<Mmike> nije bas bilo straightforward prebacivanje, pa eto, zapelo
<Mmike> jel' ti radi forum sad?
<civija> valjda radi, nisam jos zatrazio novi pass :)
<Mmike> o lincino lina dalmatinska!
<Mmike> za koga se ja tu mucim? :)
<civija> ali od 2-5 popodne me uvijek uhvati fjaka :)
<civija> Mmike: evo radi, poslao mi je novi pass, promijenio sam, ...
<civija> i evo prvo sto sam primijetio je da 'prijavi post' i 'upozori korisnika/cu' imaju iste ikonice
<Mmike> civija, -> sale
<Mmike> on je gazda od toga
<civija> sale: urbani jugoslavenu jedan
<Mmike> shutupandrock.fm
<Mmike> jel' mozete otvoriti tu stran'cu?
<Mmike> http://shutupandrock.fm/
<CrazyLemon> jup
<ivoks> ulovili su HmmZ0ra
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/policija-trazi-muskarca-koji-se-dira-pred-djecom/940329/?foto=2
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Required skills and experience
<ivoks> Fluency in written and spoken Mandarin Chinese
<ivoks> o fuck, do toga je doslo
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nisi morao 'vi' covjeku :)
<ivoks> pa i nisam
<ivoks> 'Naime u uredu već dulje vrijeme razmišljamo'
<ivoks> govorio sam ljudima
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> koje droge ovaj Igi trosi? :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> tek sad citam
<Mmike> url, url?
<hbogner> Mmike, forum
<hbogner> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=7582&p=31774#p31773
<ivoks> kak se u libreoffice stavi linija po cijeloj sirini stranice?
<ivoks> znao sam to, ali sam zaboravio...
<Mmike> kak svi rokaju po novom forumu, a? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, meni je ovakav drazi :D
<hbogner> e ali me jedna stvar zivcira, to moram skuziti kako iskljuciti
<hbogner> kad god nesto postam, stize mi mail kad netko odgovori, iako to nisam zelio
<ivoks> haha otkrio!
<ivoks> http://dotancohen.com/eng/openoffice_tricks.html
<hbogner> grr, moram sam iskljuciti tu opciju kad postam
<hbogner> zasto ej to po defaultu stavljeno?
<hbogner> nasao :D
<Mmike> hbogner, pojma
<Mmike> hbogner, meni je to kul :)
<Mmike> nije mi kul sto nemam uvijek link na 'novi postovi'
<Mmike> nego samo na glavnoj stranici
<hbogner> postavke/postavke/zadane postavke/Uvijek me obavijesti o odgovorima: da/ne
<hbogner> Mmike, ima
<hbogner> kako nema?
<Mmike> hbogner, di?
<hbogner> ulogiras se i imas:     * Neodgovoreni postovi • Pregledaj nepročitane postove • Novi postovi • Aktivne teme
<hbogner> a moze se nastimati i da gost vidi nove postove
<hbogner> ali sa istog kompa samo
<hbogner> preko kukija
<hbogner> to se moze omoguciti
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi nasao "novi postovi"
<Mmike> imam to
<Mmike> ali samo kad sam na glavnoj stranici
<Mmike> kad 'udjem' u post
<Mmike> onda to vise nemam
<hbogner> ok, onda klikas na onu malu ikonicu 
<hbogner> imas ubuntu logo za temu, onda malu ikonicu kao papiric nekakav i onda naziv teme
<hbogner> kad kliknes na tu malu ikonicu onda te automatski baci na prvi novi post
<hbogner> jesi nasao?
<hbogner> evo ti primjer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/mmike.png
<hbogner> grrr, pa kolko to traje
<hbogner> kaze netko da treba 2-2.5 sati za "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=1M" na 250 giga disku
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> zakaj radis to?
<Mmike> hbogner, ma e, al' mi je zgodno kliknuti na 'neprocitani postovi' pa dobijem samo njihov popis
<SilverSpace> Tabletu dnevno popije svaki drugi Hrvat. Najčešće antidepresive
<hbogner> Mmike, nekuzim
<hbogner> pa ne "pregledaj neprocitene postove" imas njihov popis
<SilverSpace> hm kaj je ovo Google Feedfetcher
<Mmike> hbogner, da
<Mmike> hbogner, al' to vidim samo na glavnoj stranici
<SilverSpace> pod Registriranih korisnika/ca:
<SilverSpace> kak me hebe chrome
<SilverSpace> sad se i srusio
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> kak se gleda u terminali load average 
<SilverSpace> zaboravio
<ivoks> Igi je narkoman
<SilverSpace> desktopcouch-service 
<SilverSpace> kaj je to gnjavi mi proc
<SilverSpace>  load average: 55.80, 29.40, 21.08
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<hbogner> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oj hbogner
<drac0_> hbogner, jos malo pa gotovo sa sgu
<hbogner> joj, nisam pogledao nekoliko zadnjih epizoda
<hbogner> moram to pohvatat
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oj SilverSpace
<drac0_> dobar ovaj natty hebate
<SilverSpace> ma mene danas hebe
<SilverSpace> gnjavi mi proc
<SilverSpace> neki desktopcouch-service
<drac0_> ma daj
<drac0_> kod mene sve ok
<drac0_> osim sto mi jos uvijek ne kuzi 2 baterije :)
<SilverSpace> daj pogledaj u top jel imas desktopcouch-service
<SilverSpace> daj pogledaj u top jel imas desktopcouch-se
<SilverSpace> bi trebalo pisat
<drac0_> hm nemam
<SilverSpace> hebemu 
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> kad ga zaustavim sve pet normalno 
<drac0_> otkuda ti to, sta je to haha
<SilverSpace> neznam 
<SilverSpace> ne znam 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, aha evo ga sada
<SilverSpace> zaustavim ga i nakon nekog vremena se sam pokrene
<drac0_> al load je minimalan
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_39a6e.png
<SilverSpace> vidi kak divlja
<SilverSpace> jos je sad dobro kako zna 
<drac0_> hebate
<SilverSpace> sve cetri jezgre odu na max
<drac0_> svasta
<SilverSpace> nesto sam probasao http://askubuntu.com/questions/1573/stopping-desktopcouch-and-gwibber-service
<drac0_> svasta, ubi to smetje
<drac0_> al cek kazes starta se sam
<SilverSpace> izgleda da to hebe Ubuntu One
<drac0_> za gwibber
<SilverSpace> ma da ubijem i vrati se nakon 15 sec
<SilverSpace> ne koristim ga
<drac0_> niti ja
<drac0_> gle smetje
<drac0_> mene hebe browser
<drac0_> nikako da chrome bude default
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel bune sto od lenovo ion 
<drac0_> osim da ubijem ff
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pa bude sta ne vices
<SilverSpace> pa imas unutra di promjenis
<drac0_> mislim da je vec pustio narudzbu
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pa jesam al ne hebe me :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<drac0_> da
<SilverSpace> meni radi
<drac0_> a vis mogao bi se malo poigrati s ff 4
<drac0_> mozda nije tako los :D
<SilverSpace> jesi probao u pstavkama u chrome
<SilverSpace> chrome://settings/browser
<drac0_> jesam
<SilverSpace> i nista
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> i ovaj debil me stalno pita da li zeli biti default, a ff se pokrece :)
<drac0_> ma divota
<drac0_> al nema veze heben je natty :)
<SilverSpace> meni jedno vrijeme iz terminala otvaralo linkove u ff
<SilverSpace> a sve drugo ok
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> sad se i to popravilo
<drac0_> al najjace mi je win+1-9 kombinacija
<drac0_> jos uvijek stari gnome bug
<drac0_> ne ucita temu
<drac0_> theme izgled
<drac0_> nego mi rokne onaj arhaichni sivi odvratni izgled
<drac0_> citao sam, kaze nv nesto kenja, mater im
<drac0_> kakve veze s time ima nv grafa
<SilverSpace> ah ponekada i meni 
<SilverSpace> a moja je intel
<drac0_> ma da, cek i tebi to rokne
<drac0_> eto vidis
<drac0_> pas matr
<SilverSpace> ali vrlo rijetko 
<SilverSpace> i nije mi do sad na natty
<drac0_> ma meni svakih 5-6 logina
<SilverSpace> ili je
<drac0_> smetje
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran
<drac0_> SilverSpace, za lenovo ion, ti bi onu kutijicu m-itx
<drac0_> mislim da uz to ide neki bundle, lenovo tipkovnica+mis
<drac0_> provjerim pa ti javim, ja mozda isto uzeo
<SilverSpace> da to me zanima
<SilverSpace> gledao sam ima vise verzija
<drac0_> provjerim pa cemo srediti ;)
<drac0_> mislim da je samo 2 narucio
<drac0_> nece se to previse prodavati kod nas
<SilverSpace> treba vidit koje
<drac0_> javim sve
<SilverSpace> koji je proc unutra
<drac0_> ovaj zadnji atom
<SilverSpace> mislim da je tu razlika
<drac0_> i u ramu je razlika
<drac0_> ddr3
<drac0_> i wifi modul
<drac0_> i ima jos necega
<drac0_> displayport i tako
<drac0_> vidjet cu sta je tocno uzeo
<SilverSpace> ajd drugi tjedan cemo se dogovoriti dodem do tebe na bike
<SilverSpace> ako bude lijepo vrijeme
<drac0_> moze, pa cemo na velebitsko ;)
<SilverSpace> da konacno vidim zvijer
<SilverSpace> ne pikem dok vozim
<drac0_> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pe stani onda i pij, ne za vrijeme voznje
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hehe
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> dobro ti kaze covjek :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije on covjek
<SilverSpace> to je zvjer ;)
<drac0_> pingvin :)
<hbogner> dd je gotov
<SilverSpace> koliko to trajalo 
<hbogner> 250059350016 bytes (250 GB) copied
<drac0_> ca si to radia
<hbogner> 17:38-19:59
<hbogner> usb disk
<hbogner> drac0_, cistio disk
<Mmike> hbogner, cistio od cega?
<hbogner> Mmike, od privatnih stvari
<Mmike> hbogner, heh
<hbogner> posudio od frenda disk
<hbogner> i sutra mu vracam
<Mmike> hbogner, sad pokreni photorec nad tim diskom i iznenadi se :)
<hbogner> Mmike, bas idem testirati
<Mmike> imas programcic, zove se wipe
<Mmike> on obavio posao nelose
<Mmike> a imas onaj dban livecd
<Mmike> on obavi posao vrlodobro
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj dban nepocisti sve diskove?
<hbogner> ja zelim smao jedan
<Mmike> pa, da
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> pa, sad
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> al' mislim da biras koji disk hoces
<hbogner> nisam to tako skuzio
<hbogner> http://www.noah.org/wiki/Dd_-_Destroyer_of_Disks
<hbogner> DBAN will automatically and completely delete the contents of any hard disk that it can detect
<ivoks> BRAZILSKA policija naredila je vlasniku Microsofta Bilu Gatesu da u naredna tri dana napusti njihovu zemlju, gdje je s prijateljima putovao po Amazoni.
<Mmike> hbogner, hoh, nisam znao to za dban
<Mmike> a probaj sa photorecom, trebao bi moci dosta toga povratiti
<hbogner> Mmike, tako pise na njihovim stranicama
<Mmike> ja sam dban par puta koristio, al' upiknuo ga u drugi stroj, di je bio jedini disk gore
<hbogner> e, a ja ovdje imam 3 diska do kojih mi je stalo :D
<drac0_> kako te htio zvaljati :)
<drac0_> ivoks, lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo i dalje ovaj gnjavi proc
<drac0_> ivoks, jel koristis go contacts i go sms?
<SilverSpace> kazem mu /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<SilverSpace> a ovaj i dalje rosta
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> skurit ce ti pastu :)
<Mmike> hbogner, onda wipe
<ivoks> drac0_: ne
<SilverSpace> kaze mi Apache CouchDB has been shutdown.
<drac0_> ivoks, odustao si ha, vuce se ko krepana macka
<hbogner> Mmike, sad skeniram sa nekim drugim softverom
<Mmike> kojim?
<hbogner> kasnije cu photorec
<hbogner> recuva
<hbogner> na win
<Mmike> ja sam sa photorecom cuda izvlacio
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nisam nikada niti go ista koristio
<ivoks> ni ne znam sto je to
<ivoks> koristim handcent sms
<hbogner> Mmike, i ja kad su bile pobrisane particije, nikad nakon dd-a
<hbogner> tj nikad nisam pokusao nakon dd-a
<ivoks> jebote
<ivoks> koliko komaraca
<hbogner> a postoji jos jeda opcije, umjesto /dev/zero korisiti /dev/urandom :D
<ivoks> gotovo... moram poceti ubijati te zivine
<drac0_> ivoks, sta nisi koristio go dialer i contacts
<drac0_> no ok nebitno
<Mmike> hbogner, to je sporo za popizdit, wipe je brzi od toga
<hbogner> ivoks, vec sad komarci
<drac0_> hbogner, lol
<ivoks> da, tko bi ocekivao
<drac0_> hbogner, disk rulet :)
<hbogner> ivoks, sretno s komarcima, znam kako mene po ljetu zivciraju
<ivoks>  /dev/random za dd?
<hbogner> drac0_, disk rulet? ?
<ivoks> ili urandom
<hbogner> uradnom
<hbogner> random je ipak maaaaloo sporiji
<ivoks> pa ako znamo da se /dev/urandom generira zbog i/o
<ivoks> onda taj urandom i nece biti bas random
<ivoks> biti ce generiran od podataka koje zapisujes, all over again
<ivoks> zajebavam te :)
<hbogner> :D
<drac0_> komarci ga hebu pa zajebava
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> hbogner, wipe, srce mu spohano! :) alat koji je napravljen tocno za to sto ti traba
<drac0_> srce mu spohano :)
<hbogner> lol
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nabacam mu ja na disk hrpu pornografije preko svega toga pa nek izvlaci :D
<drac0_> odoh malo odmoriti
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<hbogner> Mmike, hvala za wipe, sad znam kaj jos koristiti kad i ako mi zatreba
<Mmike> hbogner, ak uspijes svakako potjerah photorec
<hbogner> sad je ovaj na 13 % pa da vidim kaj on kaze
<Mmike> kul :)
<hbogner> nije mi toliko bitno ovo sad, nego se jednostavno igram i ucim
<hbogner> kasnije ako stignem upalit cu photorec
<Mmike> neznam kol'ko taj windoze softver radi dobro
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva naredba 
<SilverSpace> xdg-open ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cim se to bavis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nesto mi gnjavi proc 
<Mmike> pa kaj imas couchdb instaliran doma?
<SilverSpace> gle nemam pojma od kud na natty
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam ni ja, zato se igram s njim da vidim
<Mmike> :) novi bloat na natyju :)
<Mmike> k'o onaj desktop search sto su imali neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> Mmike: desktopcouch-servise mi gnjavi proc
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_39a6e.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> koje
<SilverSpace> slika
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> taj couch kufer
<SilverSpace> ma nemam pojma neka sinhronizacija
<SilverSpace> bar mi se tak cini
<SilverSpace> Your desktop CouchDB is the data store for many of your applications.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo kak se brisu cd mediji http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sigurno-brisanje-optickog-medija/108158.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> guba :0
<sale> SilverSpace: jeez, pa kako mozes raditi s onoliko transparentnim terminalima? :-)
<sale> Mmike: kad prepravim warn user ikonu, javit cu ti da je zamijenis ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale: navikao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tamna podloga
<SilverSpace> sale: jel ima na forumu opcija da su novi postovi na vrhu ne mogu naci
<SilverSpace> aa naso 
<darkwood> vecer, kad recimo idem crotab -e taj crontab se sprema u /temp, a jel se po defaultu pokrecu crontabovi u /etc/cron.d/?
<Mmike> sale, deal :)
<Mmike> darkwood, ha?
<darkwood> jel se fajlovi u /etc/cron.d/ automatski vode u crontabu?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> crontab se nalazi u /var/crontab/spool/
<Mmike> pricam gluposti
<Mmike> u /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Mmike> tamo su crontabovi od svakog usera
<darkwood> a ovi u /etc/cron*
<darkwood> tamo vidim ima cron.daily cron.weekly
<Mmike> u /etc/ctako je
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> u /etc/cron.daily .weekly i to stoje stvari koje se izvrsavaju tjedno/dnevno i tako to
<darkwood> e super
<darkwood> znaci i ti se pokrecu tamo
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tamo stoje skripte
<Mmike> pokrene ih crond
<Mmike> sto u biti trebas/zelis? :)
<darkwood> :D, ma znima me di system jos izvrsava te crontabove osim u user folderu
<Mmike> daklem 
<Mmike> kad kao user kazes: crontab -e
<Mmike> onda ce ti se u editoru otvoriti file koji stoji u /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<Mmike> ako ti je username: tamnodrvo
<Mmike> onda se file zove /var/spool/cron/crontabs/tamnodrvo
<Mmike> cron cita te fileove i zna kad se sto mora izvrsiti
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> bitno je 'na ruke' namjestiti PATH, i ine varijable
<darkwood> ok, to znam, plus postoje jos drugi crontabovi systemski u /etc/cron.*
<Mmike> jer ti se moze desiti da ti stvari nece raditi
<Mmike> tako je, sistemske stoje tamo
<Mmike> cisto da paketi kad instaliravaju svoje gluposti mogu lakse tamo staviti sto im treba
<Mmike> s time da je razlika izmedju /etc/cron.d i /etc/cron.{daily|weekly|hourly}
<darkwood> e super
<Mmike> u /etc/cron.d stoje cron fileovi u kojima pise sto se pokrece
<darkwood> ma instaliro sam sysstat
<Mmike> dok u /etc/cron.{daily|weekly|hourly} stoje actuall skripte koje se pokrecu
<darkwood> pa vidim u defaultu je debanova skripta tamo
<Mmike> e, pa da
<Mmike> primjer
<darkwood> pa mi nist nije bilo jasno, a u manualu pise da mora user napravit svoju
<Mmike> imas svoj neki servis koji svaki dan mora brisati logove
<Mmike> skripta se sove brisilogove
<Mmike> mozes ili staviti skriptu u /etc/cron.daily
<Mmike> ili mozes u /etc/cron.d/ staviti cron-fiile od tog tvog servisa koji ce pozivati brisilovoge
<darkwood> ili onu foru * 1 * * * ... bla
<Mmike> 'fora' * 1 * * * bla 
<Mmike> to je cron file
<Mmike> recimo, ja imam sysstat instaliran iz paketa
<darkwood> to znam da se tako pise kad ides preko crontab -e
<Mmike> i u /etc/cron.d imam sysstat
<Mmike> i tamo pise, npr
<Mmike> # Additional run at 23:59 to rotate the statistics file
<Mmike> 59 23 * * * root command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 60 2
<Mmike> jasnije?
<darkwood> jeste
<darkwood> nego, ovak sysstat
<darkwood> recimo, instraliras to, 
<darkwood> pokrenes /etc/init.d/sysstat start
<darkwood> i onda gledas preko sar -A 
<darkwood> ?
<darkwood> gledam manual sa stranice, pise da bi se trebao dodat crontab: 
<Mmike> kako si instalirao sysstat?
<darkwood> apt-get install sysstat
<Mmike> dal' si editirao /etc/default/sysstat
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> moram ic lec
<Mmike> ne vidim vise
<darkwood> aj, jesam editiro sam
<darkwood> stavio true
<Mmike> ok
<darkwood> nego, daj samo vidi
<darkwood> dal imas
<Mmike> i to bi trebalo biti to
<darkwood> u
<Mmike> reci
<darkwood> /etc/cron.d/sysstat
<Mmike> mario@buntor /etc/cron.d$ dpkg -S /etc/cron.d/sysstat
<Mmike> sysstat: /etc/cron.d/sysstat
<Mmike> imamo i ti i ja istu skriptu
<darkwood> ali sta nije to po defaultu na debianu?
<darkwood> aha, kuzim kak je to napravljeno
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa je
<darkwood> prakticki, tu radi crontab, ona glupost da ja napravim crontab -e je nepotrebna, jer apt-get automatski valjda to doda
<Mmike> paket sysstat ti donese /etc/crond./sysstat
<Mmike> tako je
<darkwood> e to :D
<Mmike> mozes reci: dpkg -L sysstat
<darkwood> ma lik, na stranici to nije napisao
<Mmike> i onda ces vidjeti koji su sve fileovi u tom paketu
<darkwood> e super je ta komanda :D
 * darkwood zapiso :D
<Mmike> :) imas i dpkg -S nesto
<Mmike> pa ce ti naci koji sve paketi imaju file koji se zove nesto
<Mmike> probaj i apt-file
<darkwood> ja sam rucno pisao sa1 1 1 da vidim kak to radi :)
<darkwood> pa mi neki binarni fajl doso, rdeko sta je to :D
<Mmike> pomogne kad kompajliras neki drek pa ti fali libglibblib.so
<Mmike> a neznas u kojem je paketu
<sale> Mmike: http://www.f1-hr.com/icon_user_warn.png > /forum/styles/pro_ubuntu_lucid/imageset/
<Mmike> kazes: apt-file search libglibblig
<Mmike> sale, gnj! :)
<Mmike> sale, sekunda
<darkwood> aha super, thx
<sale> sorry sto prekidam predavanje :-)
<Mmike> pokusavam spavat otic :)
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> nista, hvala
<darkwood> ova komanda mi je trebala XD
<Mmike> sale, jesam
<Mmike> sale, aj vidi jel' radi
<Mmike> pa ak radi, ja oso
<sale> Mmike: ok je, budem tebe ili budz0ra sutra zagnjavio za istu stvar. Probat cu malo ispolirati tu sugavu ikonu
<sale> thx ;-)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-21
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeMRMA> sale, yo e :)
<MmikeMRMA>        eth0       
<MmikeMRMA>  KB/s in  KB/s out
<MmikeMRMA>     8.68    165.47
<MmikeMRMA>     6.46    165.24
<MmikeMRMA>     7.71    169.48
<MmikeMRMA> Aha! :) K'o ima vaki internet? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: cime testiras
<Mmike> dodobas, slao sam mail od 30ak M
<dodobas> aha...
<Mmike> super mi je kako se postgres builda ispod 6 minuta
<Mmike> InstallFest u Ksetu
<Mmike> tko ce ove godine?
<Mmike> Hajdte, netko, ja sam zadnja 3 puta tamo 
<darkwood> jutro :)
<darkwood> jel mi netko moze razumljivim jezikom objasniti sta je proces pdflus, cito sam na eng ali ne razumijem pola toga :/
<Mmike> ukratko, i vrlo sirovo
<darkwood> :)
<Mmike> kad aplikacija/program zeli nesto zapisati na disk to se ubiti ne zapise na disk nego se zapise u dio memorije koji se zove 'page cache'
<Mmike> linux sam odredjuje kada ce te 'pageove' zapisati na disk
<Mmike> aplikacija to moze forsati pozivajuci poseban 'poziv' koji se zove fsync
<Mmike> pdflush je 'programcic' (nije bas, al' ajmo to tako zvati) koji to zapise na disk
<Mmike> jako ukratko i jako povrsno :)
<Mmike> jasnije? :)
<darkwood> jasnije, nego
<darkwood> recimo, u ordeđenim vremenskim intervalima
<darkwood> mi je IO await time oko 3000, previse se pise po disku
<darkwood> i nemoze se nista, skinem iotop i vidim da taj pdflush radi "pizdarije"
<darkwood> sta se tocno sve pise u tu memoriju?
<darkwood> sql zapis?
<darkwood> jer ne kuzim, recimo sve radi kak spada, i onda kad je primetime oko 12-13 sati pocinje se blokirat
<darkwood> i opet u 1 navecer je ok :D
<Mmike> to an nekom serveru ?
<Mmike> ili na desktopu?
<darkwood> server
<darkwood> ma server je mocan, samo mislim disk nestigne pisat puno
<darkwood> iskljucio sam sve logove
<darkwood> jer je iostat onaj 100% (bizi all)
<darkwood> i kad pogledam taj iotop, vidim da pdflush pise ko nenormalan
<darkwood> free -m
<darkwood>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<darkwood> Mem:          8071       6838       1233          0        224       4923
<darkwood> -/+ buffers/cache:       1690       6381
<darkwood> Swap:        19331          0      19331
<darkwood> znaci, sad bi ovaj cache trebo u pdflush? :D
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> taj cache je nesto drugo
<Mmike> pojednostavljeno, to ovako ide
<Mmike> sorry, telefon
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> aplikacija trazi nesto s diska
<Mmike> linux procita s diska, da to aplikaciji, stavi to u cache
<Mmike> kad neka druga aplikacija trazi nesto s diska, linux prvo pogleda dal' to nesto ima u cacheu, ako ima, da aplikaciji, ako nema ,procita, stavi u cache, da aplikaciji
<Mmike> i to je taj cached koji ti free javi
<darkwood> aha, jasnije je sad
<Mmike> mozes taj dio memorije smatrati kao 'free'
<Mmike> jer ce linux sam to osloboditi kako neka aplikacija treba memoriju za svoj rad
<darkwood> e sad, znaci, ovaj pdflush funkcionira samo kada se pise po disku, znaci prvo se napise u memoriju i onda zapise u disk?
<Mmike> tako da onaj 'free' koji je sitan u biti mora biti sitan, jer zelis da ti je u cachetu sto vise toga, ubrzava jako rad
<darkwood> kod citanja nema veze
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> pdflush 'prazni' pagecacheove
<Mmike> ako imas zvjer od servera
<Mmike> i hrpu memorije
<Mmike> i bazu podataka
<Mmike> mozda ces morati tjunati malo dirty_background_ratio i dirty_ratio
<Mmike> odnosno, reci linuxu da cesce zapisuje na disk
<darkwood> moguce, bas cu danas malo te procese prosnjofat
<darkwood> nego, vidim da mi isto pise kjornald imas neki kratak info o tome? :D
<darkwood> opet povezano sa diskom :/
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> journal
<darkwood> sta je sad to :D
<Mmike> sad, opet, da ne duljim previse :)
<Mmike> ext3 je jorunaling filesystem
<Mmike> ext2, recimo, nije
<Mmike> (iako se to vise ne koristi)
<Mmike> da ne ulazim u inernalse kako to radi, ukratko
<Mmike> kada se filesystem ne 'odmounta' (tj, ne ugasi) kako spada (recimo ,nestane ti struje), onda u njemu ostaju blokovi koji su 'na pola' zapisani
<Mmike> i onda pri bootanju stroja fsck koji provjerava filesysteme mora proci kroz cijeli filesystem da vidi sto je sjebato a sto nije
<Mmike> journaling file systemi taj problem rjesavanju tako da vode 'journal' (kao neki dnevnik) o tome sto se desava na filesystemu
<Mmike> pa u slucaju sranja (recimo, nestane ti struje) fsck mora samo proci kroz journal
<darkwood> huh, se da kak to ugasit*
<Mmike> ne zelis to ugasit :)
<Mmike> da se, tako da koristis ext2, al', vjeruj, ne zelis to
<darkwood> hmm, ali to zlo previse pise :(
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> ne pise to zlo, nesto drugo je zeznuto
<Mmike> ajmo ovako
<Mmike> koji OS, koji kernel, sto se vrti na serveru?
<darkwood> debian 5, kernel 2.6.26-2
<darkwood> nakon 15 dana snifanja, skuzio sam da me zeza io await time
<darkwood> nesto previse pise po disku
<Mmike> eh
<HmmZ0r> bitche da je baza :P
<Mmike> pa ne bas :)
<Mmike> bit ce da je tajni dio, darkwood zna o cem pricam
<darkwood> :D
<Mmike> darkwood, imas li munin instaliran gore?
<Mmike> ako nemas, instaliraj
<Mmike> munin, munin-node i munin-plugins-extra
<Mmike> dobit ces nesto ovako:
<darkwood> se moze to lagano preko apt-geta ? :D
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/
<Mmike> naravno :)
<Mmike> to su nazivi paketa
<darkwood> pa ljepo izgeda to :D
<darkwood> da borisem sysstat kad stavim to?
<darkwood> znaci apt-get install munin munin-node munin-plugins-extra ?
<Mmike> tako je
<HmmZ0r> e mike kolko guta taj munin klijent samo
<HmmZ0r> jel zanemarivo i to ?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, pa ovisi
<darkwood> Mmike
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/munin_stats.html
<Mmike> na tom serveru cca 10 sekundi svakih 5 minuta
<darkwood> jesam, jel trebam sad sta podesavat?
<Mmike> al' je nicean proces
<Mmike> darkwood, nista, jel' imas apache instaliran ili neki drugi webserver na stroju?
<darkwood> apache je
<darkwood> kad odem u folder /munin
<darkwood> 403
<darkwood> i btw, uvijek kad instliravam nesto povezano sa perlom
<darkwood> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<darkwood>         LANGUAGE = (unset),
<darkwood>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<darkwood>         LANG = "en_EN"
<darkwood> sta mu sad nije jasno :/
<Mmike> locales nemas slozen
<Mmike> al' to ce ti jelly bolje znati reci kako da popravis
<Mmike> ako ti je /munin 403
<Mmike> onda moras editirati
<darkwood> :)
<Mmike> mslim da je /etc/munin/apache.conf
<Mmike> i tamo zakomentiraj ono order deny, allow
<Mmike> Allow from ...
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> Options None
<darkwood>  Allow from localhost 127.0.0.0/8 ::1
<darkwood> da
<darkwood> super, radi, sad treba pustit da malo pokupi podatke
<Mmike> jeps
<darkwood> hvala Mmike, jos me zanima
<darkwood> languague file, jel se moze negdje to sredit da ne moram za svakog usera pod .bashrc
<jelly> grep -i 'ubuntu' ~/MEMO
<jelly> ubuntu edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local _then_ dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jelly> to je za "locale settings"
<jelly> na debianu je samo "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<darkwood> recimo na debianu mi je ok, ali na drugoj masini na ubuntu me uvijek zeza taj locale kad instaliravam neke perl appove
<darkwood> bemu, bez problema instaliram munin na ubuntu, a kod debiana uopce nema apache.confa :/
<darkwood> skuzio, malu drugacije rade 
<nishoba> pozdrav ljudi, jel ima koji admin od foruma ovdje?
<igustin> Mmike: ping!
<SilverSpace> ode brzo
<SilverSpace> hebeni chrome http://slike.hr/slike/c/chrome_1748b.png
<jelly> he's dead, Jim
<CrazyLemon> lol
<SilverSpace> evo jos chrome 2 http://slike.hr/slike/c/chrome2_147a8.png
<SilverSpace> polako pizdim 
<rob||> SilverSpace, zato ja presao na FF4 :D
<SilverSpace> bi i ja samo kaj mi neki nadojebi za chrome fale u ff
<SilverSpace> nisam nista adekvatno nasao u ff
<Mmike> cura mi odvalila radijator doma
<Mmike> igustin, tu
<rob||> SilverSpace, sto ti fali?
<dodobas> Mmike: temporalno prostorni poremecaj? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi je trebao vezati za radijator :)
<SilverSpace> rob||: jedan dobar twitter
<SilverSpace> plugin
<SilverSpace> sad me jos na natty gnjavi desktopcouch-service
<SilverSpace> gnjavi proc do jaja 
<SilverSpace> i zatrpa ram
<SilverSpace> nisam jedini http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2143667.html
<rob||> HootBar?
<Mmike> ma isla je cistit
<Mmike> i mislila je da skida resetku
<Mmike> a u biti je skidala radijator sa zida
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je voda procurila
<Mmike> ma nije
<Mmike> sam se svinula cijev
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1924589748461&set=a.1465692276311.2063996.1053650931&type=1&theater
<SilverSpace> deinstalirao sam  desktopcouch-ubuntuone paket i sad je proc normalan
<SilverSpace> mamicu im 
<Mmike> ubuntuone
<Mmike> eh :)
<Neuromanx> ekipa i kak vam se sviđa igra prijestolja?
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> nisam gledo
<dodobas> Neuromanx: ne znam da li da mu dam sansu, ima prosjek od 1sisa/6min
<dodobas> to je na granici :)
<ivoks> kaj, cujem da se razletio EC2
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :) di, daj, kako? :)
<ivoks> http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/04/21/amazon-ec2-goes-down-taking-with-it-reddit-foursquare-and-quora/
<ivoks> kak se zove onaj senkov site?
<ivoks> re.co.de?
<Neuromanx> dodobas jesi citao knjige?
<Neuromanx> onima koji vole knjige, i serija ce biti dobra
<ivoks> en.co.de
<dodobas> Neuromanx: nope
<chaky|work>  /exit
<chaky|work> aaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> Britanski stručnjaci za sigurnost otkrili su kako iPhone mobiteli tajno bilježe sva mjesta gdje su njihovi vlasnici bili, a te podatke spremaju na računalo u trenutku kad se iPhone spaja s aplikacijom iTunes.
<SilverSpace> nis cudno
<dodobas> ivoks: o da... ima skripiti koje to skupe i pretvore u nesto citljivije... KML...bla bla
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> nokia je u prva tri mjeseca prodala 108,5 milijuna mobitela
<ivoks> pri tom je zaradila 9,4 milijarde dolara
<ivoks> apple je prodao 18,6 milijuna mobitela
<ivoks> pri tom je zaradio 11,9 milijardi dolara
<ivoks> dok je apple skocio za 95%, nokia je uspjela pasti za dodatnih 1% :)
<ivoks> nokia je prvi put u 10 godina pala ispod 30% trzista
<jelly> jebiga, mogli su razviti N800 i N900 u nešto ali nisu, sad se mogu slikat
<ivoks> ja im zelim brzu i bezbolnu smrt
<ivoks> Canon EOS 600D
<ivoks> 1920 x 1080 @ 30 fps
<ivoks> ti srca!
<ivoks> Sony NEX-5 je najruzniji fotic ikad
<Neuromanx> boze koja idiotska reklama od idiota za idiote
<Neuromanx> 0,59 eura po megabajtu
<Neuromanx> ok, sigurno ce biti idiota koji ce to kupiti
<Neuromanx> abroadband...
<Neuromanx> ali teško je doći negdje gdje se ne može kupiti puuuuuuuuuuno jeftiniji pristup internetu 3g-om...
<dodobas> kako bi izgledao dvorak raspored s hrv znakovima
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/3vkP3 # nema veze sa dvorakom
<ivoks> dodobas: mislim da je i napravljen
<ivoks> jelly: kaj, godzilla? :)
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> naso sam sranje u postgresu 8.4
<Mmike> izgleda da nema nacina da se resetiraju interne statistike
<Mmike> i sad mi munin grafici ne rade jer su ovom preveliki brojevi :)
<jelly> ivoks: ne spojlaj ;)
<jelly> Mmike: pa, fixaj munin
<Mmike> jelly, a nije bas sam tak :(
<Mmike> u bit iuopce ne kuzim zakaj se munin buni
<Mmike> kaj 
<Mmike> postgres=# select * from pg_stat_bgwriter;
<Mmike>  checkpoints_timed | checkpoints_req | buffers_checkpoint | buffers_clean | maxwritten_clean | buffers_backend | buffers_alloc 
<Mmike> -------------------+-----------------+--------------------+---------------+------------------+-----------------+---------------
<Mmike>              45149 |            6163 |            7996943 |     113918470 |           308692 |        65886705 |    9006254577
<Mmike> ovaj zadnji broj ga jaebe
<jelly> pff, to nije ni 64 bita
<jelly> da ga to jebe ne bi mogao ni gigabit eternet promet crtat
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> fakat, imas parvo
<Mmike> pravo
<Mmike> hm, hm
<Mmike> koja OPNA SRCANA onda sunce mu nakasljem preko vatre i motike!
<ivoks> pa pogledaj plugin
<ivoks> vidi sto radi
<SilverSpace> prestrasno cini mi se da natty bude dosta musicav
<ivoks> pokreni ga sam curno
<ivoks> rucno
<Mmike> radi plugin
<Mmike> al' ne crta grafove
<Mmike> k'o da su mu limiti kriiv
<Mmike> al' nisu
<Mmike> tak da ne kuzim
<Mmike> telnetam se na stroj, kazem fetch postgres_bgwriter
<Mmike> i dobijem brojeve
<ivoks> "Znate, odgajate sina 22 godine, radite od njega uspješnog, pametnog dečka, muškarca, a onda se dogodi Big Brother."
<SilverSpace> hehe
<darkwood> Mmike, ti si isto i na #muninu :D
<Mmike> yo
<jelly> munjen
<darkwood> :)
<darkwood> nego, na debianu 5.x sam, pa mi nije isntaliro najnoviji munin preko apt-geta :/
<darkwood> cujem da moram neke backportse stavit
<darkwood> ti backportovi su prakticki debian paketi za starije verzije, znaci paketi najnovijih programa?
<drac0_> zdravo
<drac0_> kanalisti
<darkwood> jer ni na muninu 1.2.4 nema uopce statistike za apache :/ cudno
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> oy hbogner
<drac0_> jesi dbanao wipeo ddo ono diskovlje :)
<hbogner> drac0_, dd-ao samo
<hbogner> nemam sad vremena vise testirati
<hbogner> sad snimam frendu podatke gore pa mu to danas moram vratiti
<drac0_> znaci rjeseno
<drac0_> hbogner, kako oni strojevi na faxu :)
<hbogner> drac0_, rade ko bubice
<drac0_> drago mi cuti
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> Mmike, odgovorio sam na listu
<hbogner> mogu, ali mi netko mora reci kaj ima novo
<hbogner> SilverSpace, os i ti samnom pa da mi ispricas prije sve djidjemidje u 11.04
<darkwood> jedno blitz pitanje, jel vi brisete sa apt-get remove ili purge? 
<hbogner> jedno je remove drugo purge
<hbogner> purge brise konfiguraciske fajlove
<Mmike> hbogner, kul, super, thnx
<Mmike> hbogner, ivoksa upilaj, meni je pomogao zadnjih 2-3 puta
<darkwood> da znam, mislim dali ih vi ostavljate ili brisete sve? zanima me samo praxa
<Mmike> unity pretezon
<hbogner> Mmike, samo trebam cheatsheet
<chaky> drac0_: dogadja li se tebi na cm7 s coutts kernelom da kada zvoni mob, ekran se ukljuci 2-3 kasnije ?
<chaky> 2-3 sek. kasnije
<chaky> ja vrtim GV 2.0 s coutts 2.6.38.2
<drac0_> chaky, mislis da ekran kasni iz standbya nakon zvonjave?
<drac0_> ne
<chaky> drac0_: da
<drac0_> al imas novi, 2.6.38.3 :)
<drac0_> http://mirror.couttstech.com/android/index.php?dir=bravo%2F
<chaky> ma taj je u mene
<chaky> od 19.4.
<drac0_> pa to nije .2
<drac0_> to je .3
<drac0_> cfs
<chaky> ma znam, sada sam tek pogledao
<drac0_> aha
<drac0_> svasta
<drac0_> ali ne, nisam skuzio
<drac0_> stvarno radi ok
<chaky> znaci kod tebe toga nema?
<chaky> super, onda sutra prelazim na cm7
<drac0_> recimo na .2 mi je kasnio malo s wifi
<drac0_> nema
<drac0_> sve ok
<drac0_> uopce ne kuzim zasto si na GV :)
<chaky> mislim gv 2.0 radi OK, samo imam taj mali delay
<chaky> pa ostao...
<drac0_> ja sam mu 2x dao sansu, i oba puta se zrokao ili kenjkao
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesi sutra ujutro slobodan, ocemo opet na kavu? ali sad sjedi na bajk pa dodji do bolnice na kavu
<drac0_> chaky, wipeaj sve ako ides na cm7
<drac0_> cisto savjet
<chaky> da, obavezno to i radi. Imam titanium backup aplikacija za kasnije vratiti sve na svoje mjesto.
<drac0_> to ti ok radi
<drac0_> meni se rusilo nakon titaniuma
<drac0_> citah i na forumu
<chaky> e da, ali ja vracam samo user apps, ne i system data
<drac0_> aha ok
<drac0_> e da
<drac0_> chaky, jel koristis go contacts i sms
<chaky> imas ono "restore missing apps".
<chaky> drac0_: da, i go dialer, i go launcher :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sve ok osim go sms-a
<drac0_> vuce mi se ko krepana macka
<chaky> e imas postavku neku za to
<drac0_> ma jesam sve custom, bez onih djida
<drac0_> al i dalje se to vuce
<chaky> znam da sam nesto o tome procitao u release notes.
<drac0_> inace laucher i dialer sve 5
<chaky> mislim da ima neka kao "lite" verzija tog go sms-a
<drac0_> probao
<chaky> a sto ti je tocno sporo? Evo bas gledam, pa ne vidim nista cudno.
<drac0_> kako to tebi radi
<drac0_> cisto scrollanje kroz poruke, i vani u threadu i u porukama
<drac0_> koma
<chaky> scrollanje u kroz inbox malo "zapinje", a unutar threada bas i ne
<drac0_> da
<chaky> imam thread od 103 poruke, a scrollanje kroz njega radi super.
<drac0_> ma thread jos i ide
<drac0_> al inbox ima znacajan lag
<chaky> inbox, da
<drac0_> chaky, jesi oc-ao proc
<drac0_> kod mene je na 1113
<chaky> da, na 1113
<drac0_> sad nece biti skoro updatea
<chaky> eh
<drac0_> idemo u SilverSpace mod :)
<chaky> bas sam to htio reci :)
<chaky> ali zato mozemo nove kernele fleshati :P
<drac0_> barem to :)
<chaky> taman da tijekom razgovora mobitel javi "kernel panic"
<drac0_> haha :)
<drac0_> odoh malo van
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<darkwood> Mmike, govorio si mi o pdflushu, koji mozebiti razlog da je taj proces uvijek na 99,99% ?
<Mmike> darkwood, jel' ti sad na 100%?
<darkwood> da
<darkwood> cijelo vrijeme je na 100% :/
<darkwood> bi pomogo jos jedan disk recimo u raid-u ?
<Mmike> hajde napisi ovo: vmstat 1 10
<Mmike> i pejstaj to u pastebin neki
<darkwood> http://pastebin.com/B0mhVG4D
<Mmike> mosh pejstati i output od: mount
<Mmike> ili cat /proc/mtab
<Mmike> kol'ko cpujeva ima stroj?
<Mmike> te, ako si slozio munin, jel' mogu vidjeti grafice?
<darkwood> taman se vidi trend kad pocne padat :/
<Mmike> tebi je taj stroj fino uklan, znas :)
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> puno dela je :)
<rob||> 'bem ti ff sync
<darkwood> jel moguce da recimo syng flood
<darkwood> *SYN flood, poveca await time kod IO-a ?
<jelly> uklan?  skoro sve je idle
<jelly> darkwood: koji kernel je gore?  Da li se u atop-u vidi koji proces toci po disku?
<jelly> konstantna 2 procesa koji cekaju na disk vise lic na nekakav hang nego na pravo opterecenje
<jelly> pogotovo sto nema bi/bo
<darkwood> instaliravam atop
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo svi otisli na pivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<darkwood> jelly, javim ti dok instalira :/ sporo mu treba, opet je io await time 100% jebemti :/
<jelly> darkwood: u medjuvremenu pastebinnaj /var/log/kern.log ili output of "dmesg", mozda ima nesto relevantno
<ivoks> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ivoks> integralna domacica
<ivoks> mmmmmmmmmm
<ivoks> mikado s tamnom cokoladom i ciliem
<ivoks> ides... zari :)
<jelly> jebat ga ivoks, sad idem u dućan
<jelly> pazi ak ih nema u Konzumu
<ivoks> ja u konzumu uzeo
<ivoks> i to na murteru
<Mmike> inetgranla domacica
<Mmike> fuj! :)
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> sve integralno = fuj 
<Neuromanc> nije losa integralna domacica
<Neuromanc> pase s kapucinom
<Mmike> uz to sto je msql los
<Mmike> uvijek ga koriste ljudi koji nemaju pojma sto bi s njim
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> jelly
<Mmike> lik ima mega-log-rotate sustav
<darkwood> atop > DSK |         sda | busy     99% | read       0 | write    321 | avio   31 ms |
<darkwood> sada sljedi kern updejt
<Mmike> i 1001 SQL u perlu
<Mmike> umjesto da ima storanu proceduru koju poziva
<darkwood> malo ga gledam, i onda mi kaze possible syn flods
<Mmike> $AUTHOR        = 'Jeff S Wheeler <jsw@five-elements.com>';
<ivoks> jao, lik je znao odgovor...
<Mmike> to je lik, ako nekoga zanima!
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<ivoks> 1 protiv 100
<ivoks> dosao do kraja
<ivoks> ima 180.000
<ivoks> i odustane
<ivoks> a mogao je uzeti jos 200.000kn jer je znao odgovor
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity
<Mmike> ivoks, kul! cem vidim, thnx 
<jelly-home> nasao int. domacicu, ne nasao chili mikado
<ivoks> jebiga...
<ivoks> bijeli omot
<ivoks> http://www.zvecevo.hr/proizvodi/konditorski-proizvodi/mikado-premium-bitter/
<jelly-home> aha, hm, gledao sam samo na zasebnoj mikado polici koja je bila sva crvena
<jelly-home> al ak je bitter preko 50-60% onda me ne zanima
<ivoks> 72%
<ivoks> ovaj kras ima ocajnu stranicu
<ivoks> flash za izbornik
<jelly-home> otkad mi je neko kupio 99% zgadilo mi sve te table sa visokim udjelom kakaa
<hbogner> Mmike, poslao onoj edvojici mail d ami jave kad tocno
<Mmike> hbogner, kul, thnx
<Mmike> sad jos ivoksa uhapsi da ti malcice unity objasni
<Mmike> mosh iskorititi ovaj link koji je poslao pa u vbox to metnit
<ivoks> 99% je too much
<ivoks> evo za unity
<ivoks> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/31-useful-ubuntu-1104-unity.html
<hbogner> Mmike, nema me u zg do srijede, a to znaci da kradem susjedima net kad uhvatim, znaci smao mail citam
<ivoks> jel dunav ide prvo kroz bec ili kroz bratislavu?
<ivoks> bec
<hbogner> prvo bec
<hbogner> Mmike, evo frend treba pomoc s forumom
<hbogner> sad sam ga zvao da dodje
<hbogner> oj koko 
<koko> dobra vecer
<hbogner> sad reci koji ti je username na forumu
<koko> koko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo jos jednoga kaj ne radi pass
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> dammit
<hbogner> koko, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/ucp.php?mode=sendpassword
<hbogner> prvo probaj ovo ispunit
<hbogner> znaci korisnicko ime i mail napisi
<hbogner> i tu ti posalje novi pass
<Mmike> odnosno
<Mmike> dal' si probao traziti forum da ti posalje passwd?
<ivoks> sfusali smo to :)
<koko> jesam
<hbogner> i jel stigao kakav mail?
<koko> ne
<SilverSpace> hebemu na testnom je sve radilo
<koko> a nista,regat cu se ponovno
<jelly-home> i jel forum poslao ikakav mail
<SilverSpace> koko: jel ti prihvatilo
<ivoks> koko: pa koji ti je mail?
<koko> jhabijan@st.t-com.hr
<ivoks> i kazes da si danas zatrazio novi pass?
<koko> sad...prije 5 min
<ivoks> u zadnjih 4 dana nije poslan niakakv mail na tu adresu
<ivoks> ajde sad zatrazi
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti koji ti je mail
<ivoks> u biti, mogli bi pogledati u bazu
<koko> hvala na pomoci,idem se regati
<ivoks> nije ti to mail
<ivoks> provjeri gmail mail
<hbogner> koko, koko na krivi mail si slao :D
<ivoks> ako ti je koko username
<koko> je
<ivoks> hjk...
<jelly-home> l
<ivoks> hkjk...
<jelly-home> ?cannot detect sequence
<ivoks> ali nije ni na taj mail nista poslano
<jelly-home> mozda zato sto za taj mail+user combo nije zatrazena izmjena
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> koko: evo, provjeri si sad gmail
<koko> thx ljudi
<koko> doslo
<SilverSpace> koko: kaj sam ti ja reko krivi mail
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tak sam i ja slao na krivi :)
<hbogner> evo koko zahvaljuje na pomoci
<hbogner> i bed mu je kaj je posmjesao mejlove
<Mmike> nek se srami, da :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> Mmike, uglavnom posaljite mi na mejl/listu kaj je novo i zanimljivo i trebalo bi spomenuti
<hbogner> a ja cu to u neko doba pokupit :
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner,  :) pfft :) 
<Mmike> hbogner, ja cu se veceras malo poigrati pa ti javim
<hbogner> a u utorak/srijedu cu vise potrazit o tome kad se vratim na fletrejt
<hbogner> ok
 * jelly-home si divi sam sebi kak je izdrzao bez da veli "koko, koko, prdnem ti u oko"
<hbogner> lol jelly 
<ivoks> http://www.androidcentral.com/asus-eeepad-transformer-review
<Mmike> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21044432/Picture/lajkujem.jpg
<SilverSpace> FB jaoooo
<SilverSpace> nikad necu otvoriti fb
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jest, ti si i tak prestar za to :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hehe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad je taj instalfest
<SilverSpace> mislim u koje vrijeme
<SilverSpace> sat 
<SilverSpace> ura
<Mmike> SilverSpace, hbogner ce znat, nemam pojma
<Mmike> moram priznat da je dstat vrlo super alatic
<hbogner> Mmike, zarazio si me s njim
<Neuromanc> oteli mladog kasperskog...
<SilverSpace> te kaj otimaju djecu to bi bez suđenja pod vlak bacio 
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> reklama za sky colu
<Mmike> kasperski?
<Mmike> tko je tja?
<Mmike> taj
<Mmike> onaj od antivirusa sinc?
<Mmike> sin?
<Neuromanc> da
<Neuromanc> antivirus Kaspersky...
<Neuromanc> tuzno
<ivoks> isus
<ivoks> mala ista stari
<ivoks> anamarija asanovic
<ivoks> faca, pokreti
<ivoks> sve :)
<ivoks> idem spat
<Neuromanc> http://mashable.com/2011/04/21/ipad-linux/
<Neuromanc> hm
<Neuromanc> malo čudna statistika...
<sale> Mmike: a da jednostavno sastavim i posaljem jedan bulk mail registriranim korisnicima s uputama kako resetirati passwd? :-)
<sale> kad vec gotovo svi imaju identican problem...
<Mmike> skoro :)
<sale> Mmike: ne ozbiljno, iz phpBB-a se moze poslati obavijest svim korisnicima ;-)
<Mmike> pa e :)
<sale> ok, flisnem ga veceras ;-)
<Mmike> huh
<Mmike> mislim da idem bacit krug po turskoj
<darkwood> bi ovo radilo ako zelim provjerit sve .php fajlove u potrazi za recimo stringom ivan "grep -E ivan *"
<igustin> darkwood: bi, ako su svi *.php fajlovi u istom direktoriju, i u ovom slučaju ti ne treba -E
<darkwood> a ako recimo trazim grep -E "ivan blah aj" *
<darkwood> tj, da grepam u navodniku?
<igustin> što? da li može bez -E? da, može
<igustin> -E ti treba samo za proširene regularne izraze
<darkwood> aha, ako ja je razlika izmedju rgrep i grep a? citam man ne vidim :/
<igustin> rgrep? :S
<darkwood> :)
<darkwood> rgrep  is
<darkwood>        the same as grep -r.
<igustin> a, rekurzivni
<igustin> ja nemam kao rgrep, nego koristim -R (to je u biti vjerojatno symlink na nekim distrama)
<igustin> isto kao Å¡to je egrep u stvari grep -E
<darkwood> aha, jos da samo saznam sta znaci rekurzivni :D
<igustin> u trenutnom i svim poddirektorijima
<igustin> koristilo bi ti ako onih *.php fajlova imaš u više raznih poddirektorija
<bestija> ima li jos neko da mu je nick nedostupan na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-22
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> jutro?
<darkwood> pozdrav
<darkwood> kada ukucam "ps aux | grep mysql" sve stima, a kad ukucam "ps aux | grep mysql*" otvori mi se "mysqldumpgrants
<darkwood> mysqldumpgrants.pl:mysqldumpgrants - dumps grants from a MySQL database as valid SQL" i onda onaj grep sa pocetka, zasto je to tako?
<rsedak> jutro
<ivoks> dan
<Mmike> darkwood, man ps, man grep
<igustin> darkwood: što ti točno u tom prikazu nije jasno?
<darkwood> nije mi jasno kad dodam na kraj * zasto otvara mysqldump....
<igustin> zato što * u regularnom izrazu kakav poznaje i grep znači "bilo što"
<ivoks> nisam li ja to nekome vec objasnjavao neki dan?
<darkwood> mislim da si mi napomeno za ls *
<darkwood> ali nisam siguran dal sam to bio ja
<ivoks> pa za sve je isto
<ivoks> * je izraz od shella
<ivoks> ne od programa
<igustin> huh, da, nema navodnike :-/
<ivoks> ps aux | grep mysql = ps ax | grepaj sve sto spominje mysql
<ivoks> sto si htio postici sa mysql*?
<darkwood> :D mislio sam da grep mysql vrijedi samo za rijec mysql, da nece vrijedit za npr mysqld
<darkwood> a mi mozes objasnit kako je sistem tocno razumio taj *
<ivoks> nikako
<darkwood> hm :D otkud mu onaj mysqldump.pl? 
<darkwood> recimo ako napisem ls * onda mi izlista sve foldere i podfoldere
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ne napravi ono sto ti mislis da napravi
<igustin> vjerojatno je bio u direktoriju koji sadrži i mysql dumpgrants
<ivoks> ls izlista sve sto se nalazi u tom direktoriju
<darkwood> da, bio sam u tom direktoriju
<ivoks> ls * = zamijeni * sa svime sto se nalazi u tom direktoriju i onda izvrsi ls za svaki taj direktorij
<igustin> darkwood: ti želiš da ti prikaže samo mysql procese?
<ivoks> dakle, jako je *bitno* uociti da se *prvo* 'izvrsi' *, a tek onda ls
<darkwood> igustin, to bi postigao sa ps aux | grep mysql? ili bi bilo pravilnije da se logiram u sql i napisem show proccesslist;
<darkwood> meni nije bio jasan taj *
<ivoks> vrlo je jednostavan
<igustin> darkwood: ti reci što si u stvari htio postići
<ivoks> ako napises samo *, onda ce shell zamijenit * sa svime sto se nalazi u direktoriju u kojem se ti nalazis
<ivoks> i onda ce to sto je nasao, staviti umjesto zvjezdice
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> grep pero * = ls | grep pero
<ivoks> echo * = for i in `ls` ; do echo $i ; done
<ivoks> shvacas?
<darkwood> kuzim
<darkwood> otprilike, recimo kak da izlistam sve php. fajlove
<darkwood> ls *.php ?
<ivoks> prvo se * zamijeni sa svime sto se nalazi u direktoriju u kojem se nalazis i onda se taj popis proslijedi naredbi kojoj si stavio *
<ivoks> tako
<ivoks> samo sto moras znati da je 'ls' program od shella
<ivoks> isto kao i cd
<darkwood> a recimo nepravilno bi bilo da izlistam recimo dw1 dw2 dw3 sa ls dw*
<ivoks> ne bi bilo nepravilno
<ivoks> ls, cd i ostali shell programi su posebni
<ivoks> kod njih program i * imaju isti prioritet
<ivoks> za razliku od grepa, koji je poseban program
<ivoks> pa sve prvo obradi *, a onda grep
<darkwood> aha, e to
<darkwood> jer ja sam mislio da je ls i * isto za sve unix fore
<darkwood> <igustin> darkwood: ti reci što si u stvari htio postići | htio sam da mi izlista sve mysql procese
<ivoks> ps ax | grep mysql
<Mmike> darkwood, shell * zamijeni za 'svi fajlovi u diru'
<darkwood> kuzim, ali kad se koristi posebno ls
<ivoks> Mmike: osim kada je rijec o shell programima
<darkwood> onda * vrijedi kako i logika nalaze, jer je to zasebno 
<Mmike> ne :)
<darkwood> kak sad ne :D? :D
<Mmike> ako u diru imas: a.txt, b.txt i c/
<Mmike> znaci, dva fajla i direktorij
<Mmike> i napises: ls *
<Mmike> to je isto kao da si napisao: ls a.txt b.txt c/
<Mmike> jer je shell tu zvjezdicu rasirio
<Mmike> isto kao da napises: echo *
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ls *.txt nece ispisati sve i dodati .txt :)
<Mmike> nece, jer je to *.txt a ne * :)
<Mmike> mozes napisati i: for f in *
<darkwood> ? :D
<darkwood> se ti ifovi mogu pisat u shellu bez beda?
<Mmike> a man bash :)
<Mmike> u biti man bash je opskuran, google je bolji
<jelly> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<darkwood> ma man je opskuran, trebo bi biti man-noob koji bi detaljno to obradio sa primjerima :D
<darkwood> za svaki app
<jelly> alzo: <dpkg> bash faq is http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ 
<jelly> <dpkg> Read about common sh/bash script mistakes at http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls or http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<igustin> darkwood: za ono što si htio postići ti je sasvim OK napisati: ps aux | grep mysql
<darkwood> odlicno, hvala 
<ivoks> Mmike: jos nisi rutao telefon?
<Mmike> ivoks, jok, cekam 2.3 pa cu onda
<Mmike> nacuo sam nesto da je 'bolje' sa pravim 2.3 HTVocsmikm kernelom
<Mmike> od tebe, mislim, cak :)
<SilverSpace> pa ko jos danas vise roota
<ivoks> Mmike: sve je rijeseno u zadnje vrijeme
<ivoks> Mmike: jedino kamera nije nekad radila
<ivoks> sad nema problema
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nisi ti pricao da je neki bed jer nije 'pravi' kernel nego neki hack? A kao, kad izadje 'pravi' kernel da ce onda to biti to?
<ivoks> ja imam 52 aplikacije
<ivoks> Mmike: samo zato sto kamera nije radila... ali to sad radi
<ivoks> 52 aplikacije, a jos uvijek imam 105MB slobodno :)
<ivoks> pardon, 59
<ivoks> i u telefon idu samo one koje imaju widgete
<Mmike> di ti je k9 mail?
<Mmike> i gdje ti snima attachmente?
<ivoks> na kartici
<ivoks> sve je na kartici
<ivoks> postoji nesto sto se zove A2SD
<ivoks> to znaci da sustav misli kako je u telefonu, ali a2sd bind mounta direktorij s kartice :)
<ivoks> tako da ti je prostor ogranicen ext3 particijom koju napravis na kartici
<ivoks> s novijim a2sdom mozes i dalvik cache staviti na karticu
<ivoks> fascinantno
<ivoks> avion koji je dosegao najvisu visinu
<ivoks> a da nije na raketni pogon, naravno
<ivoks> je avion na solarni pogon :)
<ivoks> steta sto se raspao par godina kasnije
<darkwood> vi ste rootali desire ili neki drugi htc?
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/72321.html
<Mmike> ivoks, znaic, da rootam, sad, i odmah
<Mmike> kol'ko moram mjesta imati na mobu?
<ivoks> koliko mjesta?
<ivoks> ruta se prek kompa
<ivoks> http://unrevoked.com/
<Mmike> i kaj radim s tim fileom?
<ivoks> otkapkiras ga
<ivoks> tamo imas binary
<ivoks> pokrenes ga
<ivoks> pratis upute
<ivoks> na kompu, ne na mobitelu
<ivoks> rutanje i zamjena OS-a nije isto
<ivoks> mozes imati rutan telefon sa sustavom koji si imao do sad
<ivoks> samo si SD karticu formatiras, napravis ext3 particiju i koristis kao storage za aplikacije
<darkwood> koji imas mobitel?
<darkwood> ja sam neki dan rooto desire bez problema
<darkwood> nego zagrebcani jeste se vozili mozda u taxi cammeu?
<Mmike> ivoks, komp spjim s mobitelom USB kablom koji sam dobio uz isti?
<Mmike> zagrepcani
<Mmike> ja nisam jos
<Mmike> mozda cu veceras
<darkwood> samo kad ces rootat, ne diraj nista dok roota :D
<ivoks> da
<darkwood> on ce se sam resetirat 3-4 puta :D
<ivoks> da, pazi da ti baterija nije pri kraju
<ivoks> ono, mora izdrzat 5 minuta :)
<darkwood> :)
<darkwood> ali dobra ti stvar da ako zajebes nemozes brikat mobitel kod rootanja
<darkwood> samo ako drkas po hbootu
<Mmike> ivoks, gut :) baterija mi je pri kraju :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nagovaraju te na zlo :))
<darkwood> koji mislis os stavit?! :D
<darkwood> ili bi rooto tak radi fore :D
<Mmike> darkwood, pa cygagogen, vajlda, kajjaznam :)
<darkwood> nisam taj isprobo, ja koristim oxygen
<darkwood> ma ista stvar sve to
<darkwood> meni prvenstveno trebo radi HR prijevoda
<darkwood> nego, jel koristi tko od vas onaj android 2.3 gingerbred ?
<ivoks> ja
<darkwood> zanima me dal je prevedeno sve na hr? znam da na 2.2 nije
<ivoks> koristio sam ga neko vrijeme na HR, mislim da je bilo sve prevedeno
<darkwood> ehh, onda sam rooto bezveze :D
<darkwood> ali neka, bar sam ga slistio
<ivoks> ali je tipkovnica sjebana
<darkwood> se kod tog ginger-a onak dizajn drasticno promjeni?
<ivoks> ne drasticno, ali na bolje
<ivoks> tamniji je
<darkwood> onda cu si na wildfire to nasnimit, ako je uopce izaslo 
<darkwood> malo mi je spor
<darkwood> a nema mi smisla to rootat, kad ionak nema neki kak spada ROM
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ne moras stavljati drugi os
<darkwood> samo se s ovim nemoj zajebavat i nemas problema - http://alpharev.nl/
<Mmike> star sam
<Mmike> neda mi se uciti nove koncepte :)
<ivoks> darkwood: zasto ne?
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj ne moram? 
<darkwood> ivoks, pa jer moze brikat phone
<ivoks> Mmike: rootanje znaci 'postani root' na telefonu
<darkwood> ako zajebe, ostalo je painless
<ivoks> Mmike: to ne znaci da moras promijeniti OS
<ivoks> alpharev je super za ubit reklame
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj sam dobio rootanjem, ako ne zelim mijenjati OS i ne kupujem nista s marketa?
<Mmike> jel' mogu stavljati appove na karticu?
<Mmike> i dal 'mogu imati ssfhs?
<ivoks> Mmike: upravo to si dobio
<ivoks> root si
<ivoks> mozes sve
<Neuromanc> jutro
<chaky> gazda si svojeg mobitela
<Mmike> a alate za to dobijem rootanjem ili ih moram nakalemiti gore?
<ivoks> mozes ubit reklame
<darkwood> nista ne dobijes
<darkwood> dobis samo root ovlasti
<ivoks> alat za particioniranje kartice dobijes s rutanjem
<darkwood> i mogucnost dodavanja ROM-ova
<darkwood> i clockworkMOD
<ivoks> dobijes mogucnost za full backup
<ivoks> i restore
<ivoks> backupiras si stanje telefona
<ivoks> probas neki os koji zelis
<ivoks> ne svidja ti se, restore starog imagea
<chaky> darkwood: ja sam koristio alpharev za s-off i nisam imao probelma.
<darkwood> ma ok, sve pet, samo velim moze mu se brikat phone
<ivoks> ja sam imao problem, ali se rijesio reinstalacijom OS-a :)
<darkwood> a sa rootom nemoze nista
<Mmike> Djidjabajani jedni! :)
<chaky> darkwood: a moze mu se i rootom
<darkwood> ne
<ivoks> moze moze :)
<chaky> moze moze
<ivoks> pitaj prvu generaciju rutera :)
<darkwood> :DDD
<chaky> :)
<darkwood> sad je druga :D
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, rootnem s onim tamo sto si mi dao, i to je to. Sto onda moram napraviti da mogu appove instalirati na karticu (konkretno, da mi k9 mail pise po kartici a ne po telefonu?)
<darkwood> koja je painless :D
<chaky> painless je i s-off
<ivoks> Mmike: instaliras a2sd aplikaciju i rebootas telefon
<darkwood> chaky, to je bilo sa prvim rootanjem, sad ovaj najnoviji unrevoked radi kak spada, painless 
<darkwood> a daj mi reci sta se tocno postize s s-off om?
<Mmike> ivoks, istu nadjem na marketu, ili ju downloadiram s neta od nekud?
<ivoks> unrevoked ne radi na svim telefonima
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da ima na marketu
<ivoks> Mmike: jos jedan super ficur kada rutas telefon - marketenabler
<ivoks> Mmike: prijavis telefon da si iz SAD-a, pa imas veci izbor aplikacija
<chaky> darkwood: ja nisam govorio o tome sto se moze a sto ne moze s s-off, vec tebi kazem da s alpharev nema problema
<Mmike> eto, nek se napuni, pa cemo rootnit
<ivoks> Mmike: ali prije nesto stavis a2sd, moras particionirati karticu (napraviti ext3 particiju)
<darkwood> chaky, ma ok, ali koja je svrha toga? samo me zanima
<Mmike> ivoks, tu jednu jedinu, ext3 onda imam, ili moram imati jos koju?
<darkwood> znaci, recimo da imam rootan desire sa i bez s-offa
<ivoks> Mmike: imas jednu ext3, 512MB je dosta, swap 0MB i ostalo za FAT
<chaky> darkwood: s-off <- security off, pisanje i brisanje po system particiji
<Mmike> ivoks, swap je onaj /sdcard koji sam imao i prije?
<ivoks> Mmike: swap
<ivoks> sto je swap, pobogu :)
<Mmike> ma glupan
<Mmike> FAT
<Mmike> ne swap 
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, to je FAT
<ivoks> moras samo backupirati sve s FAT-a
<ivoks> i poslije vratiti
<ivoks> jos jedna super stvar... mozes mountati particije i pisati po njima cak i kad ti OS nije podignut :)
<ivoks> recimo, ono sto ti se desilo
<ivoks> zapunio si particiju...
<ivoks> da je bio rutan, usao bi u recovery, mountao na kompu particiju i obrisao sto smeta
<chaky> tako je
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> cim se napuni
<Mmike> odmah cu to
<ivoks> od svih tih ficura...
<ivoks> meni najdrazi ficur je brisanje statistike baterije
<ivoks> s vremenom mi baterija traje sve krace i krace
<ivoks> napunim ga do kraja, odem u recovery, obrisem statistiku baterije
<ivoks> bam, vrati se stari kapacitet
<Mmike> kol'ko ti je sad star telefon?
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> 8 mjeseci, brijem
<darkwood> mda ivoks
<darkwood> to je fora?
<darkwood> s baterijom
<darkwood> izgleda da cu morat rootat wildfire
<ivoks> darkwood: da, pogotovo ako stavljas drugi OS
<darkwood> ma kad sam na wildfireu 2.2 i ne dela unrevoked, jedino da downgrejdam os, a to mi se tak neda :/
<ivoks> unrevoked ne radi na svim telefonima
<ivoks> svaki telefon ima svoj nacin rutanja
<darkwood> znam, ali radi unrevoked na wildfireu, samo za 2.1 :/
<darkwood> vidi kolko je modela na stranici
<Mmike> kaj je pak sad taj unrevoked, cem to sluzi?
<Mmike> aha, to je OS
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ROM to jest
<Mmike> kurac :)
<darkwood> lol :D
<darkwood> unrevoked ti je metoda za rootanje
<darkwood> unrevoked.com
<ivoks> Mmike: to je program
<Mmike> jeps, vidio
<ivoks> to je ovo sto si skinuo, pobogu
<Mmike> sad povezao
<darkwood> http://unrevoked.com/recovery/
<Mmike> ono sto si mi dao, da
<darkwood> lol :D
<Mmike> :) da
<darkwood> ustekas mob u usb, pokrenes onaj fajl iz tar-a  i sacekas da zavrsi, samo mislim da trebas ejeblat usb debbuging u mobu
<darkwood> kod wina su pizdarije sa driverinma, ali pretpostavljam da ces rootat sa linuxa :=)
<darkwood> kad zavrsi rootanje, ugasi mobitel, i palis ga da drzis VOL - + POWER i onda odes u recovery i ako ti je sve zeleno matrix stil onda si rooto :D
<darkwood> http://blog.laptopmag.com/wpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Clockwork-Mod-Boot-Screen-e1279545586372.jpg
<darkwood> tocno tako ce ti bit
<ivoks> ako je to matrix
<ivoks> onda ti nisi nikad stisnuo ctrl+alt+f1
<ivoks> sad je ziher stisnuo i ne zna se vratiti u gui
<Mmike> rsedak, you here?
<Mmike> erm
<darkwood> :D
<Mmike> rsedak, si tu? :)
<Mmike> jos malo da se mob napuni pa cu probati
<ivoks> pa ne trebas ga do kraja napuniti
<darkwood> ma nemas di tu fulat, barem kod najnovijeg unrevokeda :D
<darkwood> „Settings – Applications – Development“ i označite kvačicu na „USB debugging“
<darkwood> to ti treba biti prije nego pokrenes fajl
<SilverSpace> jos uvjek rootate
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> gle ovog ljubomornog
<ivoks> ljubomornog/lijenog
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh koliko dugo nisam nista kompajlirao
<darkwood> ja kompajliram samo eggdropa :D
<ivoks> Mmike: aj rutaj vise 
<darkwood> jedno blitz noob pitanje, kompajlira se c++ programi?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> c++ kod se kompajlira u izvrsni program, da
<darkwood> e to :D
<darkwood> jer recimo neke programe skinem pa ukucam samo ./imeprograma
<darkwood> a nekad treba preko onih make makeinstall
<ivoks> pa neki su vec kompajlirani, jel
<darkwood> da, ali me zanima dali se kdo make makeinstall kompajlira c++ ili moze biti i drugi jezik?
<ivoks> make ne kompajlira
<ivoks> make izvrsi, izmedju ostalog, kompajler
<ivoks> a nije C++ jedini jezik ciji se kod kompajlira
<ivoks> vecina su takvi
<SilverSpace> grrrr hebemti kad mi hrpu dodatnih paketa trazi
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dan-planeta-zemlje--pogledajte-zapanjujuce-prizore-naseg-planeta/940791?foto=14
<ivoks> fuj kina! fuj!
<Mmike> ivoks, a cek da se napuni :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dan-planeta-zemlje--pogledajte-zapanjujuce-prizore-naseg-planeta/940791?foto=30
<ivoks> a vidi philadelphiu
<ivoks> iz ovog zaljeva gnoj izlazi u more
<rsedak> Mmike tu sam
<Mmike> rsedak, trebam tvoju awk/sed/grep strucnost :)
<rsedak> moze :-)
<rsedak> koliko ono pivi? ;-)
<Mmike> linija izgleda ovako: ded123:0.0.0.0 1.1.1.1:yes:5.5.5.5
<rsedak> mozemo i na priv :-)
<Mmike> mozda bolje, da :)
<Mmike> pivi koilko si  u stanju popiti :)
<rsedak> huh onda pola litre i boli glava :-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zemlja mi se uopce ne svida
<ivoks> SilverSpace: onda se odseli
<ivoks> a je ovaj google mutav
<ivoks> indexirao mi je robots.txt
<ivoks> a nije /
<SilverSpace> ostaje Turska bez F1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, que?!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: izgleda da im je ovo zadnja utrka u Turskoj 
<SilverSpace> nedaju Turci pare berniju 
<SilverSpace> ovaj se osilijo i poduplao im 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: badava ti treniras za tursku :)
<Mmike> najbolja staza 
<Mmike> i sad ce ju ukinut
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> najbolje da se to sve vozi jednom na godinu
<ivoks> u bernievom dvoristu
<Mmike> ma nece on jos dugo
<Mmike> tako da...
<ivoks> gle, ginger sa senseom
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti mod trosis?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkLZBxHWRXA
<ivoks> gingervillain
<Neuromanc> susjed predji na radler
<Neuromanc> budes vise mogao popiti
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> ma ne pijem vise
<rsedak> ja sam popio svoje :-)
<ivoks> ja samo cekam da radler dodje na otok
<Mmike> :) strasno :)
<Mmike> radler :)
<Mmike> uzas :)
<ivoks> nisu lose ove hlace
<ivoks> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9364
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ime proizvoda
<ivoks> Canterbury Extreme Ugly Cold - Long Sleeve Top
<ivoks> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60093
<Neuromanc> ja sam zarobljen u filmu idiocracy...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja tu bio prije sat vremena 
<SilverSpace> gledam grip za biciklo
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Australski znanstvenici oduševljeni su nedavnim uspjehom - po prvi su puta kamerom snimili izbacivanje fekalije kitopsine i još su uhvatili uzorak za proučavanje. Fekalija je debljine ruke, jako smrdi, a znanstvenici se nadaju da će pomoću nje zaključiti više o navikama hranjenja kitopsina, najvećih riba na svijetu. Biolog Mark Meekan je prikupljene fekalije opisao kao "znanstveno zlato". Ovdje snimka defeciranja kitopsine.
<ivoks> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7727136.stm
<ivoks> mislim da cu se ja ici malo provozati sad
<ivoks> ma ipak necu
<ivoks> sutra... mozda
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Ciro je zakon
<ivoks> gledam ga na VOX-u
<ivoks> i ovi ga hoce zajebat s novinarom koji to nije
<ivoks> ovaj ga je odmah prokuzio
<ivoks> 'uspio si me razjebat. ajde na rucak sa mnom'
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg2pmgqbZ-c
<jelly-home> Ciro je svojevremeno skoro zgazio mog bivseg cimera vozeci se 80-100 tam po, ne znam dal Varsavskoj ili Masarykovoj
<Mmike> danas me nazvalo jedno 15 ljudi i pitalo dal' je istina da ih iphone spijunira
<Mmike> o, boze, ubit novinare
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> trebao si im samo reci 'da'
<ivoks> dodobas je rekao da postoje i skripte koje mogu izvuci te podatke
<jelly-home> Mmike: "zovi me sa fiksne linije pa cu ti reci"
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co5rGjmEiss
<Mmike> http://caffeine.shugendo.org/2011/04/21/iphones-and-location-lets-not-get-hysterical/
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xxvE31FN4U
<Neuromanc> ekipa...
<Neuromanc> kako razbiti homebox da promijenim lan adrese?
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: mozda sjekirom :)
<Neuromanc> to ne bu pomoglo
<Mmike> Danas smo, do sada, imali 502 visita
<SilverSpace> Mmike: forum
<Mmike> cini se
<Mmike> da sam pametnije piwik slozio, sad bi znali
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> jel' vam radi www.bored.com ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ako ti je dosadno, odi vozit bicikl
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx
<Mmike> bas cu ic malo na bajk veceras
<Mmike> otfurat se do grada, popit 2-3 pite, furnut se nazad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pivo i biciklo nisu bas dobra konbinacija
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kak nisu
 * Mmike se vozi rekreativno
<Mmike> vise me jebe sto mi sic pprenisko pa mi koljena u kuarc odu, nikako da si kupim LULICU
<SilverSpace> pazi samo na stupove
<ivoks> pusti ti to rekrativno
<ivoks> frend se razbio nakon jedne pive
<ivoks> a nije niti vozio bicikl, gurao ga je
<ivoks> zavrsio na traumi
<ivoks> mene je jedna piva i rekreativno bordnja kostalo slomljenog stopala, istegnutih ligamenata i sivane glave
<ivoks> bordanje
<SilverSpace> bas to
<SilverSpace> znam ih par kaj su se tako razbili
<ivoks> http://www.skijanje.hr/skijanje/extreme/clanak/oneill-freeride-battle-vogel-2006?id=15285
<ivoks> to je bilo tad
<ivoks> 10.2.2006.
<ivoks> 5 godina je proslo vec
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> godinu dana kasnije
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0d04k99FXg
<ivoks> car
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> bordanje i pijenje
<Mmike> not wise
<Mmike> bicikl i 2 pive
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<ivoks> fak, komarci
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> imas flastere bvitaminske
<Mmike> dusu dali za komarce
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> smrdis od njih jako :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-23
<MmikeMRMA> flew
<guru{Storm}> Jutar svima, ima li netko ideju kako se može mountati mobitel na komp? preko usb kabla spojen.
<SilverSpace> guru{Storm}: koji mob
<guru{Storm}> nokia x2
<SilverSpace> kajti je ne prepozna kad ga ustekas
<guru{Storm}> da
<SilverSpace> jesi u nokiji namjestio da ti prepozna kao disk
<guru{Storm}> transfer podataka?
<SilverSpace> hm
<guru{Storm}> na forumima isto nema nekih specifičnih rješenja
<SilverSpace> jel ti u terminalu lsusb vidi nokiu
<guru{Storm}> sec
<guru{Storm}> vidi
<SilverSpace> jel ima nesto drugo osim transfer podataka
<SilverSpace> storage disk ili tako nekako 
<guru{Storm}> masovna pohrana ima
<SilverSpace> probaj prebaciti
<SilverSpace> cudno da je ne mounta
<guru{Storm}> i btw, jel se ovaj ubuntu automatski upgrade-a na 11.04 kad izađe?
<SilverSpace> da reci ce ti dali oces nadograditi
<guru{Storm}> super
<guru{Storm}> proradila nokia na masovna pohrana modu
<SilverSpace> cudno da nokiu ne vidis u nautilusu a vidi je lsusb
<guru{Storm}> Å¡to je nautilus?
<SilverSpace> tomsto i explorer
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sto i explorer
<guru{Storm}> lol
<guru{Storm}> ma cim steam izađe u nativnom linux kodu odmah bacam windowse u smeće
<SilverSpace> daj otvoti terminal
<SilverSpace> otstekaj nokiji iz racunala
<SilverSpace> i upisi u terminal ovu naredbu
<guru{Storm}> zašto? radi mi...
<SilverSpace> kaj radi nokija
<guru{Storm}> prebacio sam ju u masovna pohrana mod
<guru{Storm}> i radi
<SilverSpace> aha nisi reko 
<guru{Storm}> automatski ju mounta
<SilverSpace> :))
<guru{Storm}> reko sam gore
<SilverSpace> jesi sad vidim preskocilo sam :D
<guru{Storm}> :)
<guru{Storm}> e može još jedno pitanjce?
<guru{Storm}> kad otvorim osijek031.com u firefox-u cpu usage znatno poraste u odnosu na ostale stranice...
<guru{Storm}> jel to zbog tih svih flash reklama sa strane?
<SilverSpace> da vjerojatno zbog flasha
<guru{Storm}> ok, hvala, idem, sve najbolje za Uskrs!
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> pa di si drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> poz
<drac0_> evome :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi sta izasao van konacno? :)
<SilverSpace> dosadni ovi vikendi bez F1
<SilverSpace> slabo
<drac0_> ma sta dosadno, pa opet ce gaytell dobiti
<drac0_> tek ce biti dosadno :)
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> hebiga zahebali ga prosli puta
<SilverSpace> jebene gume
<SilverSpace> tko to izmisli
<drac0_> a moraju nesto sloziti novo
<drac0_> bilo bi dosadno :D
<SilverSpace> ko ih hebe kad ne znaju sloziti posten auto
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> znaju sloziti posten, al ne skoro savrsen
<SYQO> pozdrav ljudi, trebam pomoc sa auth.log logiranjem, ja bi to ugasio, i znam da nije pametno ali imam svoje razloge :D
<SilverSpace> vifi ferrari kak su jadni
<drac0_> to zna samo an
<SilverSpace> vidi*
<SilverSpace> SYQO: ne kuzim kaj bi to zgasio
<SYQO> logiranje u /var/log/auth.log
<SilverSpace> ma znam ali zasto 
<drac0_> ima covjek svoje razloge :)
<jelly-home> SYQO: koji je stvarni cilj
<SilverSpace> da te susjed ne otkrije
<SYQO> lol, nije ta rootam masinu il tak nest, ne brinite
<jelly-home> možda postoji bolji način za riješiti pravi problem
<SYQO> ili kontretno
<SYQO> nebi htio da se logira ip kod uspjenih logiranja
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nekidan se igrao s u260 ;)
<drac0_> stavio natty gore, radi ko vurica
<SilverSpace> predobar
<drac0_> stvarno je dobar lap
<drac0_> jos ne vjerujem da je to lenovo slozio :)
<SilverSpace> hebi ga preskup
<drac0_> jos sam upiknuo i ocz ssd unutra ;)
<drac0_> leti hebate
<SilverSpace> morao gi edge prodati
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ee kuzi sad bateriju ne rikava
<SilverSpace> mozda zato kaj sam potegnuo nadogradnje sa lenovo 
<drac0_> cek ne kuzim
<drac0_> ona stara baterija??? :D
<SilverSpace> bila neka za bateriju
<drac0_> a sta si povukao s lenovo, bios update
<SilverSpace> drac0_:  da ona stara
<drac0_> il si vratio disk s vindozama
<SilverSpace> majku joj hebem
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da vratio disk
<SYQO> syqo@box:~# free -m
<SYQO>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<SYQO> Mem:          8071       6303       1768          0        221       4292
<SilverSpace> prije nakon 15-20min rikavala sad 4H
<SYQO> ovaj free se oslobodi kad mu zatreba?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<drac0_> znaci update rjesio stvar
<drac0_> haha koji si ti liq :D
<SilverSpace> da vjerojatno je to 
<jelly-home> SYQO: free stupac gledaj u drugom retku, ne u prvom\
<drac0_> pa sad ti je prilika da ga prodas
<drac0_> imas 2 baterije
<drac0_> taman
<SilverSpace> SYQO: nista ne oslobodi to samo pokazuje koliko ti je slobodno
<SilverSpace> drac0_: gledam novi moja konfa je 5800
<SilverSpace> bez garancije
<SilverSpace> tj, godina dana a moj jos ima dvij
<drac0_> ma kazem ti prodaj to
<HmmZ0r> SYQO: rsyslog defaultna konfa, zakomentiras sto ti nije 'potrebno' i restart
<SYQO> a kak mogu otkrit sta je u tom cacheu i zasto tolko puno koristi?
<HmmZ0r> uzmi bekap prije.
<drac0_> desi HmmZ0r, kad che neka kreda :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: mogo bi dobiti 4K
<SilverSpace> ?
<drac0_> s tim jamstvom + baterija
<drac0_> mogao bi da i vise
<drac0_> dodas malo i imas u260 ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: probat cu staviti u oglasnik
<SilverSpace> tj. njuskalo
<drac0_> probaj da nista te ne dodje
<drac0_> cisto da vidis kako se krecu cijene
<drac0_> i sta ti se nudi
<SilverSpace> drac0_: stavit cu 4.5K
<drac0_> SilverSpace, javim ti za iona ;)
<drac0_> next week ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ee to ion mi je sad najvazniji 
<drac0_> uzmes fino ion i neki 24" dobar monitor ;)
<drac0_> hebo u260
<SilverSpace> bas imam od sestre 
<SilverSpace> ako mi zatreba
<drac0_> eto vidis ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.top10laptopprice.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Lenovo-ideaPAD-u260-1.jpg
<SilverSpace> predobar
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj onaj pimpek fali tko se naucio na njega
<drac0_> i citac kartica
<drac0_> SilverSpace, mislis na klit :)
<drac0_> ne mogu bez klita
<SilverSpace> ge tocku
<drac0_> sad znamo gdje je i ge tocka :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ideapadovi nemaju ispravan raspored tastature
<SilverSpace> drac0_: citac vise manje
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak to mislis ispravan raspored
<drac0_> ma ok je
<drac0_> idem polako
<drac0_> malo do nasipa
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: 7 redova tipaka, odvojeni ins/del/home/end/pgup/pgdown blok -- ukratko, Thinkpad
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: aha da
<MmikeMRMA> cameo taxi?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-24
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur :)
<SilverSpace> Sretan Uskrs
<HmmZ0r> hristos vaskrse
<darkwood> radim jedan upgrade paketa, pa mi apt-get napise "The following packages have been kept back:"  sta to tocno znaci?
<chaky> upisi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chaky> neki od paketa kod nadogradnje zahtjeva instalaciju novog paketa koji do sada nije bio instaliran, pa je zato paket ili paketi koji zahtjevaju instalaciju nekog novog paketa ostavljeni tj. kept back. Medjutim, ako apt-get-u das dist-upgrade, on ce uredno napraviti nadogradnju.
<chaky> citaj man stranice, dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages
<chaky> upgrade is used to install the newest versions of all packages currently installed on the system from the sources enumerated in /etc/apt/sources.list. Packages currently installed with new versions available are retrieved and upgraded; under no circumstances are currently installed packages removed, or packages not already installed retrieved and installed.
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao ovo  dd_rhelp  http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html#more-219
<chaky> SilverSpace: zahvaljujem na linku, stavim ga u bookmark
<SilverSpace> :) ina na toj stranici korisnih stvari
<SilverSpace> ima*
<chaky> znam
<SilverSpace> jao zaboravio kak se gleda koji su modules pokrenuti u kernelu
<SilverSpace> lsmod
<SilverSpace> mozak na rezervi
<darkwood> chaky  hvala, a to mi  je valjda  doslo  zato jer sam  instaliro od debianovih backportova, jer zelim updejtat novi  munin
<johnny81> poz
<johnny81> kakva tisina
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-16
<ivoks> najduzi filename na NTFS-u je 255 znakova, a na ext3 je 256 bajtova
<ivoks> sto znaci da ext3/4 podrzava do 128 utf8 znakova
<ivoks> razocaran sam
<ivoks> ni XFS nije nista bolji
<ivoks> cini se da jedino Reiser4 nudi vise - 3976 bajtova
<ivoks> al ni to nis ne znaci, kad VFS limitra na 255
<dodobas> that's why GOD created directories :)
<dodobas> namespacing helps :)
<ivoks> al opet...
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto VFS ne podrzava 255 znakova
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> touch 123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345
<ivoks> to je ok, ali...
<ivoks> touch 12345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234Å¡
<ivoks> touch: cannot touch `12345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234Å¡': Ime datoteke je predugo
<ivoks> jer Å¡ uzme 2 bajta
<ivoks> NTFS podrzava 255 UTF16 znakova
<ivoks> a VFS 256 ASCII
<ivoks> bas cu probati rekompajlirati kernel s vecim limitom
<ivoks> drek
<ivoks> iako NTFS tvrdi da moze, na XP-u barem, ne moze
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> ne moze ni 255 ASCII spremiti
<dodobas> mozda samo njihove server edicije
<ivoks> ma ne...
<ivoks> moze spremiti u C:\, ali ne i na desktop
<ivoks> cini se da je filename u NTFS-u u biti patname+filename
<ivoks> al da, u C:\ moze imati file od 255 Å¡ znakova
<ivoks> dok linux ne moze imati nigdje
<dodobas> koje divno ogranicanje, 255 na fullpath name :)
<dodobas> 640Kb rama bi trebalo biti dosta bilokome :)
<ivoks> al 255utf-16
<ivoks> to znaci da windows zna procitati filename s japanskim znakovima, duljine 200 znakova
<ivoks> linux ne moze
<dodobas> ali fullpath name...
<ivoks> to ti nije tako bitno kako ti se cini
<ivoks> navodno se moze extendat do 1012
<ivoks> 512 bi mi bilo sasvim dovoljno
<dodobas> ivoks: a koji use-case
<ivoks> jedan potencijalni klijent ima odredjeni workflow
<ivoks> i radje cu prilagoditi sustav njegovom workflowu, nego ici pametovati kako nije dobro imati šžćč u filename-u
<ivoks> jer koliko god mi brijali da nije dobro, oni to imaju vec godinama bez problema
<dodobas> i imaju filenameove duže od 128 znakova ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne generiraju ih oni, vec softver
<dodobas> na windowsima :)
<ivoks> da, dodobas; u tome i je poanta - na windows radi, na linux ne
<ivoks> imas masu drugih slicnih primjera
<dodobas> fileserver
<dodobas> ah well
<ivoks> imena datoteka u cirilici
<ivoks> imenda datoteka s japanskim znakovima
<ivoks> torrenti
<dodobas> e sad me podsjetio da moram crtic skinut :)
<ivoks> http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2006-March/001233.html
<ivoks> mozda jelly-home zna :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ako si kojim slucajem susreo nesto slicno... jesi li ikad imao potrebu prosiriti linux VFS ogranicenje na duljinu filenamea sa 255 na nesto vise?
<ivoks> ntfs podrzava 256 utf16 znakova, dok linux VFS podrzava 256 bajtova
<ivoks> nis... budem to tviknuo u kernelu, pa sta bude - bude
<jelly-home> nah
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, junacine :) 
<BotaniCar> Mogu kak cron-u reci da mi od (npr) 5 jobova koje izvrsava , prvi, treci i peti salju obavijest na jedan mail, a ostali na drugi ( MAILTO="" parametar)
<MmikeDOMA> da, ne koristis mailto :)
<BotaniCar> Predlazes da  na kraj svakog cronjoba dodam "i mailaj Perici" ? Svjestan sam mogucnosti,ali me zanima da li se moze i ovo kaj sam pitao ?
<MmikeDOMA> ne
<jelly> BotaniCar: jednostavno: vrti ih pod drugim userom ili u drugoj /etc/cron.d/ datoteci
<BotaniCar> thx jelly
<MmikeDOMA> da
<jelly> zapravo, ne znam da li MAILTO radi pod /etc/cron.d/
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: ak se ne varam prije svakog joba mozes staviti drukciji MAILTO i taj job ce ti slat na taj mail
<jelly> prije, as in, u redak iznad?
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: mozes to nekako provjeriti , da ne vrsim sad testiranje ?
<jelly> to mi zvuci previse pametno za cron.
<jelly> govorimo o softveru koji ignorira zadnji redak u datoteci ako fali \n a ne prijavi gresku
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> nekak brijem da mi je najlakse napraviti " * * * * /job/neki | mail moja@adresa" ? 
 * jelly salje mail drito iz skripte
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam neke skripte, puca mi ntp sync, pa bi htio mail svaki put kad se to desi 
<BotaniCar> a da istovremeno ne spamam roota i decke koji su u .forward 
<MmikeDOMA> while [ 1 ] ; do echo "TRATRATRA!" | mail -s "Internet!" svi@sve.hr; done
 * jelly daje Mmiketu naredbu : (zvanu jos i true)
<MmikeDOMA> nah, to je neki arhaizam
<jelly> ima i ona simpaticna fork bomba koja overloada :
<MmikeDOMA> da :)
<Mmike> Cudno je ovo
<Mmike> imam 6 virtualki, 3 cirkularne mongo replikacije
<Mmike> i nemrem ih ubit
<BotaniCar> vilica bomba ? Bombasticna vilica ? Di vi jedete gablec, u Izraelu ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-bomb/
<jelly> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-bomb/
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> heh :)
<jelly> dva idijota
<jelly> jedan link
<BotaniCar> LOLnuo sam, kad sam vidio "Here is more human readable code:" ;)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554415_3379152949979_1004053904_33088121_42859980_n.jpg
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: evo probao i radi
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: Hvala ! 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: evo kak izgleda cron http://paste.ubuntu.com/932319/
<BotaniCar> brutalica , hvala jos jednom 
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> nisam to znao
<Mmike> thnx drj_cro 
<obruT> igustin!
<igustin> obruT: ča? ;)
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> hbogner: stigo si
<hbogner> stigo, taman kad sam dosao do bolnice stara builka gotova
<Mmike> kak da vidim koji mi je paket iz backportsa instaliran
<Mmike> ako je ikoji?
<jelly> distra?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za pojedini paket ili bi htio vidjeti koji su svi paketi iz backportsa
<jelly> za pojedini je lako, apt-cache policy ime
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly> zato ga pitam o kojoj distri se radi
<Mmike> lenny/squeeze
<SilverSpace> bemti trebao bi sestar koji na jednoj strani ima spicu a na drugoj skalpel
<Mmike> zanimaju me svi paketi naintsalirani, a da su iz backports
<jelly> Mmike: stupid way: makni sve nestandardne sourceve, pa /msg dpkg not available
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> npr:
<Mmike> root@ded900:~# apt-cache policy postgresql
<Mmike> postgresql:
<Mmike>   Installed: 9.1+124~bpo60+1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 9.1+124~bpo60+1
<Mmike>   Version table:
<Mmike>  *** 9.1+124~bpo60+1 0
<Mmike>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Mmike>      8.4.11-0squeeze1 0
<Mmike>         500 http://mirrors.reflected.net/debian-security/ squeeze/updates/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike>      8.4.10-0squeeze1 0
<Mmike>         500 http://mirrors.reflected.net/debian/ squeeze/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike> ups, sorry :/
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> 9.1 je iz backportsa
<Mmike> al' to se tu opce ne vidi
<Mmike> zakaj se ne vidi?
<jelly> kako se ne vidi
<jelly> vidi se da je noviji nego bilo koji iz distre
<SilverSpace> misli ne napise
<jelly> pa napise.
<jelly> napise da je lokalna verzija koja ne postoji nigdje drugdje
<jelly> a ak oce vidit sto ima u squeeze-backports, neka scrapa packages.debian.org ili /msg judd versions postgresql
<jelly> ako ga tamo nema, znaci da su ga makli i da ga stvarno trenutno nema u backportsima
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> fakat g anema
<Mmike>  Version table:
<Mmike>      9.1.3-2~bpo60+1 0
<Mmike>         100 http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports/ squeeze-backports/main amd64 Packages
<Mmike> to je za postgresql-9.1
<CrazyLemon> bp = backport
<Mmike> taj ima
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, da, al' je to 100% ?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike mislim da je
<jelly> vjerojatno su metapaket geskom stavili
<jelly> Mmike: u _principu_ ce svi paketi iz lenny-backports imati bpo50 u verziji, a squeeze-backports bpo60, al ne bi racunao na to
<jelly> u krajnoj liniji lako je opalit aptitude search ~i~Vbpo
<jelly> ah.
<oki> dobri dan Svitu
<jelly> Mmike: /msg dpkg bdo list
<oki> evo pokušavam da instaliram driver za printer canon LPB2900B, napravio sam nadogradnju na ubuntu 12.04., mislia sam da će sve ostati al očito je priliko nadogradnje se driver izbrisa
<oki> e sada da li me može netko uputiti, sobziorm da sam zaboravio kako se to radi
<jelly> oki: brijem da imas to negdje u logovima od svojeg irc klijenta, ako si ih ukljucio
<ivoks> joj, canon
<jelly> ivoks: gdje su logovi kanala?
<jelly> 27.04.2011.
<jelly> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/27/%23ubuntu-hr.html 
<jelly> otprilike cca aproksimativno
<jelly> oki: to je otkad si zadnji put to slagao, pa vidi hoce li ti razbistriti sjecanje
<ivoks> Eurodizel BS pojeftinjuje za 13 lipa po litri i nova cijena od ponoći je 10,11 kuna za litru.
<ivoks> ma moze
<oki> jelly: e da je skontat
<jelly> ja bi krenuo od kraja, umjesto da se ponavljaju iste greske
<oki> ivoks, you can help
<oki> jelly> ima  bit da printer canon LPB2900B nije podržan na ubuntu 12.04.
<oki> ne vidim na tablici https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Adding da piše
<jelly> neb' znala
<oki> jeli SilverSpace tu nedgje?
<ivoks> kaj te muci
<ivoks> LBP2900
<ivoks> 11.04/10.10/10.04/9.10/9.04
<ivoks> Ubuntu 12.04 Install
<ivoks> For a new install please see the html guide in the 2.4 driver download:
<ivoks> Download 32/64 Bit Linux CAPT Printer Driver v2.40 English.
<ivoks> kaj, da pejstam dalje ili ces poceti citati?
<igustin> pejstaj dalje, dobro ti ide :P :D
<igustin> bolje nego njemu čitat :)
<oki> iskreno zapeo sam
<ivoks> di si zapeo
<oki> a evo skinuo sam driver
<oki> i sada dalje neznam
<oki> iskreno
<ivoks> dakle, imas arhivu
<ivoks> koju si skinuo
<ivoks> jesi ljevak ili desnjak?
<ivoks> uglavnom, uzmes mis u ruku
<ivoks> i kliknes dva puta na arhivu koju si skinuo
<oki> jesam i sada koji da 32-bit 64-bit
<ivoks> 32bit
<ivoks> prvo instaliras -common
<ivoks> tako da dva puta kliknes
<ivoks> i onda kliknes 'Instaliraj'
<ivoks> pa onda -capt
<ivoks> onda odes u doc
<ivoks> tamo imas jos jednu arhivu .tar.gz
<ivoks> udjes u tu arhivu
<ivoks> i raspakiras tu mapu na desktop
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, proradiolo
<ivoks> na desktopu udjes u mapu i kliknes na index.html
<Mmike> tj, slozio sam sve :)
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je kako je to canon zakomplicirao
<jelly> kad im pravni odjel nije dao dozvolu da opensourcaju driver
<ivoks> pa ne moraju ga open sourcat
<ivoks> al ne moraju ni vrtiti svoj servise
<ivoks> koji slucaju na TCP portu :)
<oki> ivoks : jesam raspakirao sam na desktop otvorio index.html
<oki> i pratio korak po korak  i opet zapeo
<ivoks> di si zapeo
<ivoks> nisi trebao sve korake
<ivoks> vec od 4. nadalje
<oki> evo sada opet idem od 4 . napravio sam 4 korak
<ivoks> pa cek sad
<ivoks> ako si napravio korak 3, onda si sve usro
<ivoks> jer je to za redhat
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932657/
<oki> ivoks?
<ivoks> fali ti sudo
<oki> zna sam da fali nešto
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<oki> glavna naredba
<oki> i kako dalje
<oki> napravljeno
<oki> ovo prethodno
<ivoks> pa onda ides sljedeci korak
<ivoks> sudo lpadmin -p LBP2900B -m CNCUPSLBP2900bCAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 –E
<ivoks> mislim, samo pejstam :)
<oki> nkon ovog  gore ovo napiše : lpadmin: Unknown argument '–E'!
<SilverSpace> -E ne –E
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> -E
<jelly> -–-–-–-
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932668/
<oki> SilverSpace; ivoks?
<SilverSpace> otvorio sm jednu veliku cokoladu sa ljesnjacima
<ivoks> jesi instalirao pakete?
<oki> očito je da ja krivo nešto radim
<ivoks> jel postoji file /usr/lib/cups/backend/ccp
<ivoks> tj, /usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ccp
<oki> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /usr/lib/cups/backend/ccp sudo: /usr/lib/cups/backend/ccp: command not found kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<civija> :))
<ivoks> oki: ls /usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ccp
<oki> nema ovog direktorija ni datoteke
<SilverSpace> oj civija 
<oki> kum@kum-kocka:~$ ls /usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ccp ls: cannot access /usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ccp: Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<SilverSpace> civija: pa di si ti :)
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> a instalirao si pakete?
<civija> zivio SilverSpace 
<jelly> "cannot access" i "Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija"
<oki> očito nisam
<ivoks> nisam to rekao, nego te pitam
<SilverSpace> oki: kaj sam ti ja reko prosli puta? da hitiš taj canon u kontenjer za smeche
<SilverSpace> prodaj ili kaj vec
<oki> znam SilverSpace
<oki> al potribno je
<oki> zamolio bih te ako mi možeš ponovno korak po korak
<sale> ako je vjerovati statistickim podacima koje dobivam, u hrvatskoj ima 267,209 instalacija Firefoxa (od v3.6 do v11)
<jelly> samo
<ivoks> oki: jel znas imas li 32 ili 64 bitnu verziju sustava?
<sale> jelly: pitanje je koliko je to pouzdano
<jelly> dpkg --print-architecture
<jelly> sale: otkud ih dobivash
<ivoks> od mozilje
<sale> Mozilla
<sale> od toga je 126,581 hr verzija Firefoxa 11
<ivoks> nelose
<jelly> i, koliko unatrag smatraju da su korisnici aktivni?  6 mjeseci? :-)
<jelly> 12? :-)
<jelly> jel iceweasel salje podatke? :-)
<ivoks> oki: dpkg --print-architecture
<sale> jelly: nope, 2 mjeseca. Nisam bas siguran za iceweasel :-)
<oki> piše i 386
<ivoks> dobro
<oki> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo dpkg --print-architecture i386 kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<ivoks> a dpkg -l | grep cndrvcup
<ivoks> kak tak lose pejstas
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932676/
<oki> evo
<ivoks> dakle, nisi instalirao pakete
<ivoks> jesi ih otpakirao negdje?
<oki> pa na desktopu mi se nalazi u mapi
<oki> raspakirano
<marek_> pozdravam svima
<marek_> da li je moguće postati član udruge ?
<SilverSpace> marek_: poz i tebi
<oki> ivoks?
<marek_> tj. ako je moguće 
<SilverSpace> marek_: naravno da je
<SilverSpace> mada se bas ne druzimo :)
<ivoks> oki: pa instaliraj pakete
<ivoks> oki: imas cijeli tutorial
<ivoks> kliknes dva put na paket i onda kliknes install ili instaliras kroz terminal
<ivoks> oki: nemoj panicariti nego se smiri i ukljuci mozak
<ivoks> mahanje rukama po zraku ti nece pomoci :)
<SilverSpace> marek_: kaj konkretno te zanima
<oki> ivoks ne paničarim nego pokušavam skontat al me ne ide
<ivoks> oki: sto ne kuzis? sto trebas napravili ili kako to napraviti?
<marek_> ma čisto druženja, promoviranje ubuntu-a, itd
<oki> pa ako je raspakirano u mapi na desktopu kad klikne nema opcije za instal
<ivoks> nego sto se desi
<ivoks> dva put kliknes na file cndrvcups-common_2.40-1_i386.deb
<ivoks> otvori se software centar i mozes instalirati paket
<oki> piše da mi nije nađen paket
<oki> ne razumim iskreno
<marek_> jel ide tko na Stallmanovo predavanje ?
<ivoks> oki: jel znas kroz terminal doci do tih paketa?
<oki> ako se nalazi na desktopu u mapi
<ivoks> ono, naredbe 'cd', 'ls' i slicno
<oki> nop, zaboravio
<oki> jer nisam odavno radia na tome
<ivoks> pa gle...
<ivoks> ako ne znas instalirati paket, dva put klikajuci na ikonicu
<ivoks> a ne znas ni instalirati paket kroz terminal
<oki> pa kliknia sam ali se samo otvori sadržaj
<ivoks> ja stvarno ne znam kako cu ti pomoci
<ivoks> otvori se sadrzaj paketa?
<oki> inače da se pojavilo instaliraj
<oki> izgleda mi da je nekako lakše bilo na straijoj verziji
<ivoks> oki: jel znas sto je paket, a sto arhiva?
<ivoks> pa isto je, jebemu :)
<oki> arhiva ili paket isto je
<ivoks> nije isto
<oki> al zašto nema opciju instaliraj paket
<ivoks> idemo od pocetka
<ivoks> skinuo si file koji se zove Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN.tar.gz
<oki> slušam
<ivoks> to je arhiva
<ivoks> je si raspakirao tu arhivu ili si file spremio na desktop?
<marek_> ekipa predlažem remote rješenje
<marek_> oki instaliraj si teamviewer
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> predlažem 3 pive svako i zaboravit muke
<SilverSpace> marek_: ma ne nebu nikada naucio
<SilverSpace> jelly: moze moze
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a okiju naplatiti 200kn/sat instalaciju pa ce drugi put znat sam
<ivoks> kak ce instalirati teamviewer kada ima problema s instalacijom
<oki> jekum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo apt-get install teamviewer Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package teamviewer kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<jelly> pardon, treci put
<ivoks> vidis
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> dosta
<ivoks> oki: 
<oki> a ljudi dajte broj žiro ili tekućeg računa i rado ću vam uplatiti
<oki> ivoks> slušam
<ivoks> oki: jel ti ubuntu na hrvatskom ili engleskom?
<ivoks> ?
<marek_> možda samo treba prebaciti da skida podatke s drugog server
<marek_> software sources
<marek_> tipa na main server
<ivoks> oki: ajmo ovako... otvori terminal
<oki> terminal otvoren
<ivoks> cd /tmp
<ivoks> wget http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0900007724/12/Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN.tar.gz
<oki> nema takve  datoteke
<ivoks> sta nema takve datoteke?
<marek_> btw, kak vam se čini novi ubuntač ?
<ivoks> dovoljno dobar
<civija> ubuntač?
<civija> jesus
<ivoks> di si civic :)
<ivoks> civi
<civija> oj ivoks
<ivoks> civič
<civija> :)
<jelly> de popi sokač, civač
<civija> dojdi mi na rockas
<ivoks> dosta sad...
<ivoks> jer ako za nekoga imamo materijala, to je ekipa iz civijinog kraja :)
<ivoks> eto vidis
<oki_> ivoks> završio wget
<ivoks> oki_: al kuzis... jel bas znas u kojem si direktoriju?
<ivoks> oki_: jesi u /tmp-u ili u svomom homeu
<ivoks> s/bas/bar
<oki_> u home sam
<oki_> i nalazi se skinuti paket
<oki_> tj. arhiva
<ivoks> dobro, ajde, neka
<ivoks> samo copy-pejstaj:
<ivoks> tar xvfz Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN.tar.gz Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN/32-bit_Driver/Debian/
<oki_> ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932733/
<ivoks> sudo dpkg -i Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN/32-bit_Driver/Debian/cndrvcups-common_2.40-1_i386.deb
<oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932736/
<oki_> ivoks?
<ivoks> i to je ok
<ivoks> dalje:
<ivoks> sudo dpkg -i Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN/32-bit_Driver/Debian/cndrvcups-capt_2.40-1_i386.deb
<ivoks> strpljivo cekaj upute 
<oki_> ivoks>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932740/
<SilverSpace> https://p.twimg.com/AqhpeDeCEAMYPFl.jpg:large :)
<ivoks> sudo service restartsudo service cups restart
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> sudo service cups restart
<oki_> ovo prvo ili ovo drugo, pretpostavljam ovo drugo
<ivoks> sudo lpadmin -p LBP2900B -m CNCUPSLBP2900bCAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 -E
<ivoks> pa mislim, nije li ocito?
<oki_> ivoks>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932743/
<ivoks> e pa to ime za ppd si ti dao
<ivoks> pretpostavljao sam da znas o cem pricas, al...
<ivoks> ono malo b je vjerojatno visak
<ivoks> sudo lpadmin -p LBP2900B -m CNCUPSLBP2900CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59687 -E
<ivoks> probaj ovo
<oki_> ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932747/
<oki_> ivoks?
<ivoks> oki_: ?
<ivoks> !
<ivoks> \m/
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> oki_: jel postoji /dev/usb/lp0
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> ls /dev/usb/lp0
<oki_> ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932754/
<ivoks> to se kaze 'imam'
<oki_> samo korektno pasteam
<ivoks> /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LBP2900B -o /dev/usb/lp0
<ivoks> sudo ispred, naravno
<oki_> ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932758/
<ivoks> e sad, ne znam
<ivoks> valjda je to ok
<ivoks> to samo canon zna
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start
<ivoks> oki_: i sad pogledaj onaj doc... i malo se zamisli nad samim sobom - sve sto sam ti pisao je pejstanje iz tog dokumenta
<oki_> učinjeno ovo: sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start
<oki_> znam ivoks i priznajem nisam neki exper u ovome tako da se više oslanjam na onog ko to zna bolje  kao što si npr. ti
<ivoks> pa to nema veze sa strucnoscu
<ivoks> kopi pejstam
<oki_> da li sada ovo znači da je printer isntaliran ?
<ivoks> ja ne vidim daljnje korake u dokumentu
<oki_> printer radi! ivoks veliko thanx kako da se odužim
<ivoks> uci
<oki_> dat ću sve od sebe i pokušati naučit, volio bi ponoviti korak po korak sam
<oki_> sačuvao sam neke od prethodnih koraka koje si mi ukazao da napravim, no one prve nisam stigao nadam se da se nalaze u logu od danas
<oki_> pa bi volio i one  prije jer ih ne vidim, jer sam morao se ponovno logirat
<ivoks> Tens of thousands of chauffeur driven cars are available to Italian politicians, there are more Porsche Cayenne owners in Greece than taxpayers earning more than 50,000 euros (£41,260), and half of Spain's youth are unemployed.
<ivoks> zamisli ovo
<ivoks> u grckoj ima vise porsche cayenna nego ljudi koji ga mogu platiti
<jelly-home> di je ono bilo selo sa 50 cayenneov'
<ivoks> primamo mjesečnu plaću od 15 000 CHF (cca 95 000 kuna)
<ivoks> bome je...
<jelly-home> di, di??? 
<ivoks> 15000chf je 95000kn
<ivoks> al brijem da je zena krivo cula
<ivoks> http://sleepingsun7.tumblr.com/post/18898829303/zgodan-primjer-svicarskog-mentaliteta-ljudi-koji-su
<jelly-home> eh, moze bit, tamo je cost of living grozan
<ivoks> ma zivio sam tamo tjedan dana
<ivoks> nije nisu toliki prihodi i nije tako skupo
<jelly-home> al di, u pripizdini ili u ženevi
<ivoks> na skijalistu
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> right, "živio"
<ivoks> pa da, kupovao hranu i to
<oki_> čujemo se ljudi, hvala još jednom ivoks  i svima ostalima na pomoći
<oki_> pozdrav
<jelly-home> .o/
<SilverSpace> ah steta http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/04/synapse-launcher-is-not-maintained.html
<hbogner> zaboravio limitirat upload pa mi ubilo vezu :(
<hbogner> pdfcrop fala ti na postojanju
<hbogner> ekipa iz powerpointa generira pdf printoute sa 2 slajda po stranici ali slajdovi zauzimaju 50% stranice, ostalo su bjele margine
<SilverSpace> 502 Bad Gateway
<SilverSpace> hm
<ivoks> uspjeli su!
<ivoks> proizveli su photon na sobnoj temperaturi
<ivoks> photon... foton
<ivoks> cijena dijamanata ce ici gore :)
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti fot... ah, optronika
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kvantna racunala
<ivoks> http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphoton.2012.75.html
<jelly-home> ?
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computer
<jelly-home> ti bi mozda-ubijao macke u kutijama, znam ja
<ivoks> kvantna racunala su uvjet za izlazak iz mraka
<ivoks> mogu izracunati ono sto digitalna ne bi za tisucu godina
<ivoks> sva ova kriptografija tada pada u vodu
<hbogner> vec vidim primjenu password cracing :(
<ivoks> modeli koji su se do sad radili bili su bazirani na fotonu
<ivoks> kojeg je komplicirano proizvest
<ivoks> ali sad...
<ivoks> vise nece biti 0 i 1
<ivoks> vec 0, 0.1, 0.2, 0.23, 0.44446, 1
<ivoks> i to sve u isto vrijeme :)
<jelly-home> ne sva, samo RSA i ina sranja koja se baziraju na tome da je faktorizacija teska... elyptic curve crypto je brijem ok
<ivoks> ne, sve
<ivoks> jer sve se moze razbiti brute forcom
<hbogner> a tek brzina obrade podataka
<hbogner> znaci vracamo se opet na brzinu diska
<jelly-home> hm. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliptic_curve_cryptography#Quantum_computing_attacks
<jelly-home> znaci isti kufer
<jelly-home> jos gore, "A 160 bit elliptic curve cryptographic key could be broken on a quantum computer using around 1000 qubits while factoring the security-wise equivalent 1024 bit RSA modulus would require about 2000 qubits."
<jelly-home> http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0301141
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> karte ce se ponovno podijeliti :)
<jelly-home> eh, od jednog generatora do stabilne makine sa parsto qubita ima puno posla
<ivoks> it will be done
<hbogner> ako ne za tvog zivota, onda za zivota tvoje djece, kako bi rekao papa iz zloceste djece
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kad gledas, to se dosta brzo razvija
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> do-release-upgrade za 12.04 automatski baca u screen
<jelly-home> ja to u screen i ondak u script... jes da skoro nikad ne pogledam log al nek se nadje
<Mmike> promijenim password na online kartokupovalici
<Mmike> i onda dobijem taj novi password mailom
<hbogner> je super mi je to kaj ti pass posalju na mail :D
<ivoks> Mmike: imas ubuntun mail-stck-delivery sad; sve je TLS :)
<ivoks> osim posiljatelja :D
<jelly-home> TLS između dva servera je simpatično, ali obično ispadne besmisleno trošenje resursa
<ivoks> pusti ti to...
<jelly-home> MITM je trivijalan
<ivoks> ti si ISP :)
<ivoks> zasto bi ti napravili posao jos laksim :D
<jelly-home> nije meni nego OTC-u
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-17
<nickalo> pozz
<nickalo> imal koga
<dodobas> nesto za MmikeDOMA -> http://mate-desktop.org/2012/04/16/mate-1-2-released/
<dodobas> ili ovo: http://speakerdeck.com/u/mikeyk/p/scaling-instagram
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<BotaniCar> Mili moji Korisnici :) Poceli su mi slati filmove s situacijama kad mi otvaraju ticket, ruke im se pozlatile 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' to 20 minutni film? :)
<MmikeDOMA> (spori kayako i to) :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: pa, znaju i do 10 min biti, nije kayako nikaj spor. A znas i sam koliko suvislije je pogledati replikaciju problema u filmu vs nesuvislog Korisnikovog objasnjenja :) 
<BotaniCar> usput, kayakov knowledgebase je presuper
<BotaniCar> poceli smo im video upute u flashu embeedati u clanke :)
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> ja jos nisam nasao objasnjenja raznih ikonica pored ticketa
<MmikeDOMA> kak se zove onaj sajt
<MmikeDOMA> koji ti za DNS cuda silna kaze, tj, za zonu
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, ti si to bio posto tu jednom
<BotaniCar> aboutdns ? 
<BotaniCar> intodns ? 
<BotaniCar> intodns mi je najdrazi
<MmikeDOMA> ya
<MmikeDOMA> tja
<MmikeDOMA> thnx
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: ne sjecam se koji sam ti slao,al ima ih brdo 
<MmikeDOMA> intodns
<SilverSpace> ha posta od carneta mi stize u spam :)
<SilverSpace> hebale ih domene i produzavanje
<igustin> Prijava predavanja za DORS/CLUC 2012 http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<ivoks> bas sam ti poslao mail
<ivoks> a i ti meni :)
<igustin> :)
<ivoks> Samostalni privrednici i osobe slobodnih zanimanja trebaju priložiti svoju obrtnicu, dokaz o prosječnim godišnjim prihodima i potvrdu o plaćenom porezu.
<ivoks> opet papiri
<SilverSpace> lud zbunjenoga
<ivoks> Čačić dužan 127 mil. kuna, nijedan vjerovnik nije se uspio namiriti
<ivoks> hura za ministra gospodarstva :)
<ivoks> Od ukupno 452 milijuna kuna potraživanja priznato je 177 milijuna, preostalih 275 mil. otišlo je u zastaru
<ivoks> zoloski vrt za pedofile - http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/miami-izgradio-park-za-pedofile-ne-mozemo-ih-izlijeciti-ali-ih-mozemo-drzati-na-oku-i-podalje-od-djece/610173.aspx
<SilverSpace> mije on ministar gosodarstva nego majstor gospodarstva
<ivoks> Podsjetimo, takozvano Buffettovo pravilo zahtijeva od ljudi koji zarađuju preko jednog milijuna dolara godišnje da plaćaju poreze po stopi od najmanje 30 posto. 
<ivoks> isus
<ivoks> a u Hrvatskoj ljud koji zaradjuju preko 250.000kn placaju 45%
<ivoks> pardon, 40% je stopa za 8.800kn mjesecno
<ivoks> i vise
<ivoks> dakle, na milijun kuna dohotka, placa se 38% poreza
<obruT> pa lijepo, dakle ja sa svojih 25000 kuna place placam vise poreza neko milijunasi
<ivoks> tako nekako
<ivoks> 20-30 tisuca kuna su najgora primanja
<ivoks> najmanje ti ostane
<BotaniCar> to sve pertpostavlja da ste postene budale i prijavljeni ste na svoju placu :) 
<ivoks> obrtnici i nemaju placu
<BotaniCar> Cime ne zelim uvrijediti vas moralni integritet , vec se nasmijati nasoj drzavi
<ivoks> obruT: jel ti to bruto ili neto? :)
<obruT> sta bruto :)
<ivoks> obruT si sad misli 'ja i moja duga jezicina' :)
<obruT> ivoks: mislim si kak se ekipa nije bas upecala na zajebanciju :) ocekivao sam: "imas 25kkuna placu!!!" :)
<ivoks> pa ja sam mislio da si ozbiljan
<obruT> eh, da bar jesam :)
<obruT> kod nas u firmi je uvijek zajebancija kad dodje netko novi pa ono "jesu i tebi ponudli pocetnicku placu od 12000 kuna"
<ivoks> Marisol, 16. - 20. travnja
<obruT> pa ekipa padne u depresiju :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Prosječna mjesečna bruto plaća po zaposlenome u pravnim osobama Republike Hrvatske 
<ivoks> za siječanj 2012. iznosila je 7 846 kunu.
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko je u it sektoru
<ivoks> Među novijim zanimanja na listi najpoželjnijih sa srednjom stručnom spremom su šišači pasa. Od osnovne plaće od oko 3.000 kuna, oni najstručniji - koji šišaju pse bogatih klijenata - mogu mjesečno zaraditi i do desetak tisuća kuna.
<ivoks> 7. Programeri, informatičari (plaća 5.000-10.000 kuna)
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> ah, to je bilo 2006.
<jelly> 5kkn za osnovni IT job bi bilo super
<ivoks> slazem se
<dodobas> poslodavcu ili posloprimcu...
<ivoks> ovisi
<ivoks> posloprimcu koji nema pojma i treba uciti je to jako jako dobro
<jelly> 2006 mozda, sad nema sanse
<dodobas> jer, hipotetski, moglo bi se otvoriti jedno/dva razvojna mjesta... andorid + web development
<dodobas> no zbog 'ogranicenja' nije moguce ponuditi vise od 4.8k kn
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> pa se pitam, moze li se kakvo iskustvo ocekivati
<dodobas> ili samo kandidati bez iskustva za te novce
<ivoks> nisam te razumio
<ivoks> placu diktira stanje na trzistu, nista drugo
<dodobas> pa ne bas..
<ivoks> ne objektivna vrijednost, ne snovi
<dodobas> kad si na faksu...
<ivoks> pusti sad drzavne institucije
<ivoks> tamo su place diktirane
<dodobas> pa za to i ptiam...
<dodobas> jer je placa time ogranicena
<ivoks> fucka mi se za drzavne institucije
<ivoks> to je rupa bez dna
<dodobas> a onda, nista...
<ivoks> samo zato sto je netko zavrsio faks, mora dobiti visu placu
<ivoks> bez obzira na znanje
<ivoks> koeficijenti
<ivoks> a nikad se nikoga ne otpusti
<ivoks> jednom kad pocnes raditi na faksu, imas siguran posao
<dodobas> ivoks: da bar
<ivoks> moras gadno sjebat
<ivoks> u privatnom sektoru, otkaz se moze dobiti samo ako ne zadovoljis ocekivanja
<ivoks> za to, u drzavi, nikad neces dobiti otkaz
<dodobas> u zadnjih 3 godine... mladi odlaze... a prdonje se ceka da umru
<ivoks> mladi odu sami
<dodobas> nema posla
<ivoks> dodobas: ne govorimo o mladima koji se nisu zaposlili
<ivoks> vec govorimo o ljudima koji su vec zaposleni na faksu
<obruT> na faksu ovisi jesi li vec doktorirao ili ne, ako jos nisi, mogu te sjebat bez problema
<ivoks> takvi nece dobiti otkaz, sta god napravili
<ivoks> ma mogu... jos nisam vidio nikoga da je otpusten s faksa
<dodobas> ivoks: pa kad dodjes do redovitog prof. onda samo smrt
<ivoks> dapace, cak se digla galama kad su otpusili jednog lika
<ivoks> bilo po medijima, ovo ono, da ga se vrati
<ivoks> zastitar ili domar, ne sjecam se
<obruT> ivoks: ja znam jednog koji ce biti uskoro jer ga jebu, a zbog jebanja i uskracivanja nekih stvari nece stici objavit neki clanak
<obruT> naravno, za njegovo mjesto vec imaju nekog pogodnog
<dodobas> ali doci do red. prof. ... pa malo ih dodje
<ivoks> obruT: samo ce ga premjestiti na drugo mjesto
<obruT> on bas i ne vjeruje u to
<ivoks> budes vidio
<ivoks> mozda
<SilverSpace> koji lumeni :) http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/drogu-nabavljali-preko-interneta-kine-prodavali-kao-osvjezivace-clanak-399079
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/kraj-trogodisnjeg-postupka-ht-u-odbijena-tuzba-pobijedio-hakom-clanak-399146
<obruT> znaci nista od optike
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak giht
<SilverSpace> ja pijem neki kujac i izgleda da djeluje bar meni 
<SilverSpace> zglobovi su mi se dobro oporavili 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, nije te sosjebala piva?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nije
<SilverSpace> novi nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/nook/379003208/
<ivoks> glowlight?
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> pa upravo su ti readeri dobri jer ne svijetle
<ivoks> vise mi se svidja novi kindl koji ima flashlight koji svjetli na reader, a ne u oci
<ivoks> moram do porezne
<ivoks> a auto mi je u polu-voznom stanju
<MmikeDOMA> kaj, crko mondejo? :)
<SilverSpace> nema nafte ceka pojeftinjenje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> nego mi se plastika otkacila ispod branika i sad ne smijem prebrzo vozit
<ivoks> jer se onda pocne svijati
<ivoks> joj, promjena adrese u obrtnici je nuklearna fizika
<ivoks> vec kontaktiram 5. osobu u tom procesu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nafta je pojeftinila
<ivoks> kada im predas papire, daju ti broj na koji mozes provjeriti je li gotova obrtnica
<ivoks> i na taj broj, kada nazovec
<ivoks> zena te pita urudzbeni broj
<ivoks> i onda ti kaze 'vi ste ante karamatic, nazovite neki treci boj'
<ivoks> broj
<ivoks> koji k sam ju onda uopce zvao
<ivoks> super...
<ivoks> na drugom broju se nitko ne javlja, a sutra u 8 ujutro moram doci u americku ambasadu s obrtnicom
<ivoks> joj, albanijo, zemljo obecana...
<BotaniCar> kakav sam ja kreten :) Slozim si mail rule koji sve mailove od X spremi u direktorij Y .. ali, zaboravim definirati X , pa su mi svi svi mailovi otisli tamo :)))))
<MmikeDOMA> jebo ih ioncube
<MmikeDOMA> i papke nesposobne
<MmikeDOMA> koji skrivaju svoj kod jer ih je sram istog
<BotaniCar> Jebo IonCube, i ja velim ! 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa sad je ok, malo me jebavalo prosli vikend
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja rokam po onom ulogan caju, sta ti konzumiras ?
<obruT> s tim da ja poprilicno pazim na prehranu
<SilverSpace> ja ne pazim 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo sad za uskrs zdero sam sunku 
<SilverSpace> jaja
<SilverSpace> i nista nisam osjetio ali vec mjesec dana pijem magnezijev klorid
<BotaniCar> A, kakve tegobe imate vas dva ? Mene nikaj ne muci, ali brijem da dolaze godine kad se treba poceti paziti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: godina proizvodnje i hebeni gen :)
<SilverSpace> tak bar kazu
<SilverSpace> hebeni giht
<BotaniCar> dobro, jel ima taj hebeni gen neku manifestaciju ? kaj te jebe, gastritis, chirevi, nejebica ? :) 
<BotaniCar> ahh
<obruT> SilverSpace: magnezijev klorid ? sta je to ? gdje toga ima ?
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gout
<SilverSpace> obruT: u ljekarni kao kristali izgleda kao sol u listicima
<SilverSpace> 300grama je pakovanje 39kn
<SilverSpace> ide na litru prokuhane vode i ohladene 33grama 
<SilverSpace> Dnevna doza: veličina male šalice za kavu, a sve ovisno o problemu bolesti i starosti osobe
<SilverSpace> Magnezij klorid ponovo uspostavi mineralnu ravnotežu kod artroze, potičuči funkcije organa, kao što su bubrezi da luče «acidum uricum» - (mokraćna kiselina). 
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://junkpublished.blogspot.com/2011/08/lijecenje-pomocu-magnezij-klorida.html
<jelly> i ti vjerujes blogu koj se zove junkpublished
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne ali tu je napisano sto znam i ja 
<BotaniCar> Your junk is my treasure ! :) 
<obruT> netko je nesto zajebao u algoritmu za targetirane bannere... na phoronixu dobivam reklamu za zenske cipele :P
<obruT> ili vjesto prikrivam navike :)
<jelly> obruT: oni znaju bolje od tebe samog
<obruT> vjerojatno imaju algoritam za prepoznavanje sklonosti koje osoba jos ni sama nije prepoznala :)
<obruT> tko zna, mozda moj sljedeci posjet Tajlandu zavrsi i kakvom operacijom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> obruT: ke? vratit ćeš se kao Ivana?
<obruT> ne znam ni sama... tko zna
<igustin> dvoumiš se između Iva i Ivana? :P :D
<jelly> Ivette
<SilverSpace> Yvette
<SilverSpace> anavI
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> hm, taj MgCl2 hidrat bi esencijalno trebao imati slicno djelovanje kao MgSO4 hidrat ("gorka sol")
<jelly> tj. prije svega laksativ ;-)
<obruT> SilverSpace irca s wc-a :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.formula1hd.com/
<BotaniCar_> Jebem si i firmu , i DSL i dinamicke IP adrese i skrtost. 
<MmikeDOMA> ssh
<MmikeDOMA> screen
<MmikeDOMA> milina
<BotaniCar_> Prestane mi mail server relejati mailove poslane s jedne lokacije, jebem se cijeli dan da vidim zakaj ( nakon N jedinica vremena je opet poceo prihvacati) .. 
<BotaniCar_> na kraju se ispostavi da sam dozvolio relay za imefirme.dyndns.biz, i kak se DSL rekonektao, reverzni lukap nije prosao :) 
<BotaniCar_> MmikeDOMA: aj mi natjeraj sheficu da salje mailove kroz terminalni mail klijent u nekoj screen sesiji negdje :) Placam i jelo i piche :)
<MmikeDOMA> super je kad imas mail server na DSLu
<BotaniCar_> nemam
<obruT> ajme sto rade ovi s tim biciklistickim stazama po zagrebu
<obruT> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-KIuhhwkGdVU/T41iJzSPSYI/AAAAAAAAE1U/vi7r4DgeneQ/s720/image.jpeg
<obruT> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-bemX9xrWi04/T41iNuIoHTI/AAAAAAAAIGg/Uc1_pWD3BJc/s800/IMAG0301.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> ahahahahaha
<MmikeDOMA> :) debildebili :)
<obruT> ma sace biti nesto kao neki dani bicikla nesto u tehnickom, navodno ce doci i neki gost izvana i sad im je frka i rade fakat pizdarije
<BotaniCar_> daj mi reci da je ovo zajebancija
<BotaniCar_> mamu im jebem, tu boju i radne sate koje rasipaju, mi placamo 
<obruT> pa da nije frend fotkao ovu drugu, mislio bi da je prvoaprilska sala, montaza
<BotaniCar_> mogu razumjeti da nisu predvidili aute koji se parkirau na stazu ( ne mogu, al ajde) , ali staza koja zavrsava u ogradi .. 
<dodobas> obruT: je poceli su sa stazama po gradu.. nakon prosvjedne voznje
<obruT> al ovo nisu staze, ovo nije nista
<obruT> ovo je kaos
<BotaniCar_> ovo je goer od nista. Generirali su trosak, ali nisu generirali .. proizvod
<dodobas> http://open.geof.hr/~dodobas/zgbikes.html
<dodobas> nije bas pregledno
<dodobas> ali to su osm podaci
<BotaniCar_> ahahaha, dubrava nema biciklista :) 
<dodobas> crveno su staze na pjesackom
<dodobas> crno su pjesacki prijelazi na kojima moras gurat
<dodobas> plavo su bike parking
<dodobas> ona plava staza je na cesti
<dodobas> a ono kod arene... ne sjecam se vise :)
<dodobas> moram to bolje slozit... i neku legendu
<BotaniCar_> "Tko ne zna s biciklom proći kroz kombi ne bi trebao ni voziti bicikl :)"
<BotaniCar_> "možda da nabavimo žute sprejeve i sami počnemo crtat staze?"
<BotaniCar_> E, to bi bilo jebeno, 2 kantice spreja i fiksator tako da rasprsuju ispred bicikla :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: lol
<SilverSpace> moram probati ovo kroz kombi :)
<obruT> da ste pravi trialasi, skocili bi preko kombija :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kroz zg i je trijatlon skoro 
<SilverSpace> stime da moras izbjegavati muriju koja parkira na bike stazi
<obruT> frend je predlozio da kad bude otvaranje toga u tehnickom muzeju da se svi zabijemo u ogradu na onoj fotki gore i tak se naniza nas 10
<obruT> jedan se zabije u drugog
<obruT> napravimo predstavu za javnost
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel znas za ciganski triatlon ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: yep :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: budu to sredili do tada
<BotaniCar_> "the installation image was dirty" , jelly, imas i ti neku opsesiju pornografijom ? :D
<jelly> krace od compromised
<BotaniCar_> nda, compromised mi odmah zazvoni na CIA/FBI spiku, bolje ovako, pa da mislim o cicama :)
<jelly> Fail to install cheap control panel on VPS, find malware.  Now you have two problems.
<BotaniCar_> Ja sam ne kuzim tu silnu jagmu za cPanelom, pleskom, ISPconfigom i kaj vec sve nema na trzistu. Jebate, kad se to polomi, trebaju mi dani da slozim, brze mi je "standardnim" alatima neki servis podici i po potrebi recoverati .. 
<BotaniCar_> Sad bi mi MmikeDOMA rekao da lazem i da sam windows admin i da volim klikati mishem
<BotaniCar_> Imao bi pravo, dijelom :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vozacica-iz-trogira--mislila-sam-da-sam-presla-preko-lezeceg-policajca-/1022366/
<jelly> tebi je brze, novaku nije
<BotaniCar_> ja sam novak
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: nije cPanel za tebe :)
<SilverSpace> presareno tamo
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: dok se slomi, nije za nikog :) Dok radi,radi, priznajem :)
<BotaniCar_> Nego, zvala me zena da mi pustaju dijete iz bolnice, odoh ! Pusa swima, mwa mwa , XoXo :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: *bijes*
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> nemres bolivit
<Neuromanc> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<hbogner> je car
<SilverSpace> dobra tekma 
<jelly-home> ajme, lik na (neimenovanom) vps hostingu dobije po defaultu debian 6 sa exploitima unutra
<jelly-home> kazu mu likovi <Kriminel> We have uploaded new Debain OpenVZ files. They were packed on 2/18/2012. <Kriminel> We will load a new IMAGE of Debain on to the VPS Server. Our Engineers will do that shortly.
<jelly-home> barem konzistentno pisu "Debain"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-18
<dodobas> e Mmike 
<Mmike> yo
<Mmike> na forumu pita lik 'kako da ubrzam mysql dump/restore'
<Mmike> a lik odgovara 'nemoj koristiti indexe i koristi samo myisam'
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> evo jos jedne distre https://trisquel.info/
<BotaniCar1> Forumi su super .. nikad ne znas kakva ce te budala "posavjetovati"
<Mmike> obruT, jesi koristio kad Smarty?
<Mmike> jel' ima to ikakvog smisla
<obruT> jesam
<obruT> meni je ok, za php mi je to nekak defaultni template engine
<obruT> u biti, otkako sam ga poceo koristit, niti ne gledam druge... mozda ima nesto bolje, ali meni ovo pokriva potrebe
<Mmike> a, to je samo template engine, ili?
<obruT> da
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<Mmike> idem vidjet
<Mmike> al', cek
<Mmike> to se ne moar na server intalirat?
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> kaj nije to samo lib koji 'deployash' uz svoj php?
<obruT> samo ga otpakiras gdje ti pase
<obruT> dakle ne moras instaliravati paket ili nesto tako, mozes ga uvalit uz svoj kod
<obruT> ja ga oblicno uvalim u lib/ stablo svog projekta ako ga trebam deployat negdje
<Mmike> Hm
<Mmike> gle kaj me lik pita:
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a dependencyji postoje, right
 * Mmike ide citat dokumentaciju
<Mmike> obruT, thnx :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, dobar dan!
<Mmike> kak da sa openssl vidim SAN
<Mmike> imam certifikat za procharge.net koji ima SANove: procharge.net i www.procharge.net
<Mmike> al' to mi openssl nece pokazat
<Mmike> ili neznam kako
<obruT> Mmike: cek malo, sto znaci da ti openssl nece pokazat ?
<obruT> sto pokusavas ?
<Mmike> vidjet detalje o certifikatu
<Mmike> tj o .csru s kojim je isti napravljen
<obruT> csr je request, u njemu ne mora biti sve isto sto i u certifikatu
<Mmike>             X509v3 Subject Alternative Name: 
<Mmike>                 DNS:www.procharge.net, DNS:procharge.net
<Mmike> kak to dobijem onda?
<Mmike> ovo je iz .crta
<obruT> kak dobijes gdje ?
<Mmike> daklem, imam .csr iz kojeg je napravljen .crt
<obruT> ok
<Mmike> za procharge.net .crt ima ove SANove, koje sam pejstao gore
<Mmike> odakle su oni dosli? zar ne moram to u .csr staviti?
<obruT> ti u csr stavis sve sto trebas, no ovi koji izdaju certifikat mogu dodati i jos neke stvari
<obruT> detalje iz csr-a mozes vidjet s openssl req -in nesto.csr -text ... evenutalno jos -inform pem/der/stovec
<Mmike> -inform, velis
<Mmike> cek
<obruT> -inform mu specificiras format
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cak i ak stavim SAN u .csr
<Mmike> ne vidim to 
<Mmike> http://www.geocerts.com/ssl/quicksslpremium
<Mmike> to se radi pri kupovini .crta
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525783_3693244291750_1294574538_33615331_1942181972_n.jpg
<jelly> looks legit
<Mmike> pazi ovo 
<Mmike> ugasim binlog u mysqlu
<Mmike> i kazem transakcijama da se ne komitaju, neg da samo lete
<Mmike> i onda restore umjesto 16 sati traje - 3
<Mmike> (testna baza)
<Mmike> ista ta kolicina podataka se u postgres importa u - 20 minuta
<Mmike> kad ugasim fsync postsgresu i kazem 'jebe ti se za to', onda importa u 15-16 minuta
<jelly> a ak stavis binlog na ram disk ili ssd? :-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ne, upalit cu binlog poslije
<Mmike> al' ovo samo za import sad
<Mmike> tj, ideja je da se binlogu upali poslije
<Mmike> koji vam je najdrazi unix-shell alat?
<Mmike> meni screen
<civija> mcedit :)
<Mmike> lamah :)
<Mmike> mogu jos malo srat? :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> zdrko se postgres sad nesto
<Mmike> segfaultao backend pa je clijeli postgres stao
<Mmike> restartao se sam
<Mmike> replayajo transaction log
<Mmike> spojio se na mastera
<Mmike> i nastavio cicat dalje
<Mmike> SAM
<Mmike> SVE!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vidim vec tko ce biti glavni akter za podizanje postgres spomenika 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> joe!
<obruT> postgres je smece
<jelly> ms-sql ftw!
<Mmike> smece ti je bicikl
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<obruT> 13:10 < Mmike> zdrko se postgres sad nesto
<obruT> 13:11 < Mmike> segfaultao backend pa je clijeli postgres stao
<obruT> 13:11 < Mmike> restartao se sam
<obruT> da imalo valja, ne bi se to dogadjalo :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jel' ti se kad srusio mysql? :)
<Mmike> ovaj postgres je rokan cijeli dan sa 4 nginx kutije iza kojih se vrti django-crap
<BotaniCar1> kkad koristim naredbu "mail" , i kroz terminal pošaljem mail nekom, da li se to negdje logira ? 
<obruT> nikad... ne koristim ga bas :)
<dodobas> Mmike: obruT radi na informixu...
<Mmike> tj, 2 stroja ,jel
<BotaniCar1> skoro sam napisao "drogira" 
<Mmike> i srusio se sad, a prije toga neznam dal' se ikad
<Mmike> a mysqlovi se ruse tjedno
<Mmike> tak da
 * obruT sve tjera na postgres, a onda se nekad mora natezat s adminima :P
<obruT> svi projekti u firmi osim jednog koje sam ja radio, a da nisu morali ici na "sluzbeni" oracle, su bazirani na postgresu
<obruT> za taj jedan je software koji se kacio na bazu imao samo mysql interface po defaultu, a obzirom da je baza jednostavna (mogo bi komotno ici i bdb), nije bilo potrebe za nicim drugim (jacim)
<jelly> tokyocabinet!
<Mmike> uh, da
<Mmike> to sam koristio
<Mmike> mega-munja
<dodobas>  /dev/shm
<hbogner> Mmike, u petak sam opet u gradu pa ako si za primopredaju mozemo s e4naci :D
<Mmike> a kaj danas? :)
<hbogner> danas neidem prema gradu, sad dosao doma, danas jedino ako ces vamo
<jelly> heh, komentar koji ce razveselit mmiketa
<jelly> we compared Tokyo Cabinet and BDB and also found Tokyo Cabinet faster than BDB. Both fell down, however on large data sets. Tokyo Cabinet did not exhibit consistent read performance in hash mode and the BTree implementation was slow. Berkeley DB took forever to load big data sets. We eventually opted for MongoDB
<jelly> http://perfectmarket.com/blog/not_only_nosql_review_solution_evaluation_guide_chart
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi uspio naruciti RPi
<obruT> SilverSpace: na kraju nisam ni probao
<jelly> SilverSpace: e dobio sam u kaslic reklamu za Lenovo, imaju neke desktop skatuljice sa tvojim D2700 i, pazi sad, 64bitnim Windowsima
<SilverSpace> jelly: je znam q180
<SilverSpace> nije do proca nego zbog nekih njihovih jebenih patenata
<SilverSpace> nije asrock iskljucio da nece u iducim nadogradnjama biosa omoguciti i instalacio 64bitnog osa
<SilverSpace> naso sam to na netu sto su ljudi razglabali o tome
<BotaniCar1> Nemres bios prepravit/zamijenit onim iz nekog drugog ? 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> mongodb :)
<Mmike> drekdb!
<Mmike> Another thing that bothered me with Redis was that the whole data set must fit into physical memory. It would not be easy to manage this in our diversified environment in different phases of the product lifecycle. 
<Mmike> to nije istina
<Mmike> liku ocito podaci nisu bitni kad je mongo uzeo
<obruT> dbase III rulez
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> visa interview je trajao niti 30 sekundi
<ivoks> bilo me sram jer je drugima trajalo po 5 minuta
<dodobas> hehe
<ivoks> nisu mi ni gledali dokumente
<ivoks> bar ne pred menom
<ivoks> a sta... vidio je putovnicu, postojeca viza jos vrijedi, bio preko 8 puta
<ivoks> taman posla da mi jos odbije :)
<jelly> steps for terrorists: step 1) join open source community 
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.jurpro.hr/opcina-primosten.jpg
<jelly> :-D
<hbogner> jelly, lol
<jelly> hbogner: pazi sad kad ga budu zajebavali zbog ove irc konverzacije
<hbogner> je je, sad treba neke arapsek fore bacat sa njegovim nickom
<obruT> ivoks is going to destroy america !
<obruT> :)
<obruT> eto, to je dovoljno na twitteru napisat :)
<obruT> sad je echelon cpu na 100% :)
<hbogner> ili da ce prosvercat bio oruzje u rektumu
<obruT> pa cuj, ak se nazdere soje/graha i slicnih stvari, definitivno ce imati bio oruzje koje izlazi kroz rektum :)
<hbogner> ja sam vise mislio na nesto opasnije :D
<jelly> sta... zelje??
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bas ste saljivi
<hbogner> neee, pokvarene lignje
<ivoks> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: imas li to jos uvijek thinkpada, x200s
<ivoks> da
<budz0r> koju graficku imas? Intel?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ne znam tocno koji model, iskljucen mi ja lap
<ivoks> koji vrag je sad opet s mobitelom
<ivoks> mogao je izdrzati 48h, a sad ne moze ni 24
<budz0r> ok, nije bitan model
<ivoks> ne moze ni 18
<budz0r> pretpostavljam da na njemu imas ubuntu 12.04
<ivoks> imam da
<budz0r> jesi li probao u lightdm-u proci misem gore dole po izborniku session-a
<ivoks> jesam
<budz0r> recimo meni je to uzasno sporo
<ivoks> nocas, ako se ne varam
<budz0r> prodjem misem gore dole po izborniku, i scroll mi kasni za cursorom, i to jako
<budz0r> ne znam jesi li me skuzio
<ivoks> pa otprilike
<ivoks> al ne znam zasto mi to govoris
<ivoks> :)
<budz0r> pa nekako slutim da bi to bio problem intel grafike
<budz0r> a za tebe sam ziher da imas intelicu jel imas isti laptop kao i ja
<budz0r> pa reko, mozda si se susreo s istim problemom
<ivoks> ne, nemam taj problem
<budz0r> pas macku
<budz0r> imas li ideju zato mi se to dogadja
<SilverSpace> mis ti nevalja :)
<budz0r> e da, imam spojen monitor uz laptop
<ivoks> pa tu bi onda mogao biti problem
<budz0r> bas cu provjerit
<ivoks> -win 15
<SilverSpace> indikator notifikacije je super stvar
<SilverSpace> ako ne pustas muziku pa se stalno puni doduse u playeru maknes notifikaciju
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/recent-notifications-indicator-now.html
<dodobas> sta je ovaj popio http://planetf1.com/news/3213/7682566/-Rule-Changes-Made-To-Weaken-Bulls-
<SilverSpace> RB :)
<oki> dobri dan
<oki> ivoks?
<marko_> pitanje za libre office
<marko_> kako vratiti dokument na kojem sam radio,prije nego mi se ogasio laptop ?
<marko_> taj dukument postoji ali je prazan
<marko_> :/
<SilverSpace> nisi snimio prije nista 
<marko_> ma jesa
<marko_> 100 puta valjda
<SilverSpace> hm
<marko_> ajde pomagaj
<marko_> i ručno sam snimio,a i auto save 
<SilverSpace> jesi probao potrazizi poimence taj dokument
<marko_> jesam
<marko_> nalazi ga
<SilverSpace> samo taj jedan
<marko_> i kad porenem izbaci mi da ga ne može obnoviti
<marko_> da
<SilverSpace> nebi ti znao nisam imao taj slucaj
<marko_> datoteka se ne može obnoviti jer je zaključana od strane:
<marko_> nepoznati korisnik
<SilverSpace> koji je format tog dokumenta
<SilverSpace> ustvari nemam pojma kaj bi ti reko 
<ivoks> drugi put pogledajte u .config/libreoffice/3/user
<ivoks> jel ima kakav lock
<obruT> jel ima tko od vas m42 adapter za canona ?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-19
<ivoks> joj, bolesnih ljudi
<ivoks> 'slozite nam mail server tako da vidimo mailove poslane s BB-a i na kompu'
<ivoks> 2 dana kasnije
<ivoks> 'zasto vidim 6000 mailova poslanih s BB-a u Sent Items?'
<ivoks> ne znam sto je bolesnije - poslati 6000 mailova s mobitela ili ne citati obavijesti firme
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00480/monumental_motion2_480901S0.jpg
<ivoks> jao ekipe
<ivoks> bernardic vozi s nogom na podu
<ivoks> ovak, ne znam koji, pusi dok vozi
<ivoks> bandic samo sto nije pao
<ivoks> Marko Grubnić, znan i kao Modni Mačak, u srijedu je bio nedostupan. I on je jedan od onih koji su svoju izjavu Poreznoj upravi već dali. Navodno se pozivao na roditelje koji su mu financijski pomogli, a koje očigledno također čeka rešetanje od strane poreznika. 
<dodobas> eh, https://www.ep.io/blog/epio-closing-down/
<ivoks> a kad meni dodje porezna
<ivoks> kaj onda
<ivoks> sam cu reci 'na'
<ivoks> inace cu biti na 'stupu srama' :)
<ivoks> necu bit na teveju :)
<ivoks> u to ime... idem do banke
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> jeb. te outlook
<ivoks> prebacio ljude s pop3 na imap i vise ne radi suggested contacts
<calmpitbull> clear
<calmpitbull> he he he
<ivoks> kontakti postoje, gledam ih
<ivoks> al outlook ih ne vidi, iako citam njegov adresar
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> koji workaround
<ivoks> odes na new mail
<ivoks> stavis ih sve u to:
<ivoks> i onda otkazes mail
<ivoks> i onda radi :)
<ivoks> Naslov: Pljačka CRNet-a
<ivoks> CRNet-a :)
<MmikeDOMA> Zasto mysql u debianu (ubuntuu) logira u syslog?
<dodobas> Mmike: samo zato da bi tebe mogo hebat :P
<Mmike> vidim da ima bugova prijavljenih oko toga
<obruT> vratio se kolega iz Crne gore, kupio zadnji broj Sveta kompjutera, ima odvojeni prilog od 30-tak stranica pod nazivom: "Slobodni softver na dlanu"
<Mmike> Skeniraj!
<Mmike> sve!
<obruT> jos da imam skener :P
<dodobas> obruT: donesi na faks do mene... imamo mi rotacijski a0+
<dodobas> samo morat cemo da rasparamo svet kompjutera :)
<obruT> ovo je odvojeni prilog tako svet kompjutera ostaje netaknut :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto ne! :-)
<Mmike> jelly-home, zato sto je glupo? :)
<jelly-home> zasto je glupo?  
<Mmike> zasto apacheovi i postgtesi i hrpa ostalih servisa ne logira u syslog po defaultu?
<Mmike> glupo je iz par razloga, barem: imam syslog i daemon.log koji se pune mysql-related sranjma, pa umjesto da potrosim gigu prostora, potrosim dve, npr
<Mmike> ne mogu lako muvat logove mysqlove na druge patricije
<Mmike> da, guba je sto moze u syslog, al' zasto je to, pobogu, default?
<Mmike> (nasao sam, zato sto smece od mysqla to tako zeli)
<Mmike> (uz to sto ima 1001 bug s time)
<jelly-home> Mmike: uh, podesi si syslog?
<jelly-home> ak imas rsyslog mozes filtrirat u posebnu datoteku i isto je ko prije
<jelly-home> po toj logici bi za sve daemone bilo bolje da imaju svoj log file
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj apache ne logira u syslog po defaultu.
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ili postgres?
<Mmike> ili hrpa drugih stvari?
<jelly-home> zato sto NIH
<Mmike> nemam si kaj podesavat syslog, podesio sam si mysql da logira di mu je mjesto -> /var/log/mysql
<jelly-home> apache bar ima dobar razlog, razdiobu po vhostovima
<jelly-home> i to sto apache ne koristi syslog je uzrok hrpe iznimaka s njim, jos od vremena kad nije imao podrsku za largefile, pa bi stao na 2GB loga, pa mu treba puno fd-ova, ...
<Mmike> komplikacija, jelly
<Mmike> postgres, recimo, kad mu logovi popizde (jer je developer kreten, npr), samo ih muvnes na patriciju di imas mjesta, polinkas, reloadas, done/done
<Mmike> da, moze i u syslog ako hoces, al' nije default
<Mmike> plus, syslog zna gubiti poruke
<Mmike> ako ih ima previse
<Mmike> pa ne stigne
<jelly-home> syslog ima svojih mana, koje moderne implementacije rješavaju na ovaj ili onaj način, ali ima i prednosti - remote logging 
<Mmike> ma, daleko od toga
<Mmike> al' iritira sto je default
<Mmike> tol'ko tweakova za taj mysql da ga natjeras da se ponasa, uzas
<jelly> eh, na to se vise ne obazirem.  Sve sto treba dobro raditi treba dobro i podesiti
<Mmike> na 3k+ servera to je malo problem :)
<Mmike> uz sve puppete i ina sranja
<ivoks> Mmike: syslog ne gubi poruke
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)
<ivoks> Mmike: syslog je konfiguriran da ne zapisuje odmah
<ivoks> to je konfiguracijska opcija
<ivoks> inace bi ti filesystem psovao sve po spisku
<Mmike> uglavnom, nije syslog issue, uopce
<Mmike> issue je default u syslog i naprtljanost/nabacanost toga u debianu
<Mmike> za mysql, dakako
<ivoks> a di bi ti logirao?
<Mmike> ne u syslog
<Mmike> zasto posgres defaultno ne logira u syslog
<ivoks> a kad te netko pita gdje drugdje, ti kazes...?
<Mmike> tj, zasto paket nije tako slozen?
<Mmike> pa, kao i svi servisi, u /var/log/mysql
<Mmike> ako ti treba syslog jer imas 123123 servera pa hoces to sve na jedno mjesto ili bilo sto drugo - upali
<ivoks> je li
<Mmike> postgres moze logirati u syslog, al' to nije default
<ivoks> a sta sa servisima koji znaju pisati samo u syslog
<Mmike> mysql nije jedan od njih
<Mmike> a bogme nije nit postgres
<ivoks> ali ti bi bazirao 'generalnu politiku' prema servisu kojeg ti koristis
<ivoks> i boli te kujac za druge
<ivoks> da se mene pita, svi bi logirali samo u syslog
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> velim, zasto postgres ne logira u syslog onda?
<ivoks> i odna bi na jednom mjestu odlucivao gdje ce ici logovi
<ivoks> ne znam, ne odrzavam paket
<Mmike> ja brijem da je to lose
<jelly> raspravljati o defaultima koji se mogu lako promijeniti je u krajnjoj liniji beskorisno -- ak trebas drukcije, promijeni i basta
<Mmike> prvo, syslog gubi poruke, po defaultu
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> ne gubi poruke
<ivoks> gubi ih filesystem
<ivoks> jer ne flusha non-stop
<Mmike> ne, gubi ih UDP
<Mmike> i ako ih im aprevise i ovaj ne stigne, ha, nije stigo
<ivoks> lol
<jelly> Mmike: syslog-ng i rsyslog imaju sustav cachea i pouzdanih sesija
<ivoks> a logiranje u file?
<Mmike> da, lol, i ja kazem
<ivoks> pa jel ti sebe slusas
<Mmike> ne, smijem se tebi :)
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> aj sad reci
<ivoks> 'syslog ne valja jel gubi UDP poruke, zato treba logirati u file'
<ivoks> tako se valjda nece nsita izgubiti preko UDP-a :)
<Mmike> nope, nisam rekao da zato syslog ne valja
<Mmike> rekao sam da je default debilan
<jelly> ne sjecam se koji je onaj treci syslog
<Mmike> syslog moze raditi kroz tcp
<Mmike> i mosh ga sloziti da uebermegalog serveru
<Mmike> da radi kako spada
<jelly> default je backwards combatability
<Mmike> al' debian default  je uzas
<Mmike> jer ti zdrk s mysqlom sjebe syslog
<Mmike> nelogicno je da defaultno logira tamo
<ivoks> jelly: rsyslog
<ivoks> ah, sorry, tog si spomenuo
<jelly> ivoks: to je drugi
<Mmike> Apr 19 04:36:25 ded785 mysqld: 120419  4:36:25 [Warning] Statement may not be safe to log in statement format. Statement: UPDATE `members`
<Mmike>  ....
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> to je nesto sto mysql pljuje u svoj error log
<Mmike> i sad to, defaultno, zavrsava u syslog i daemon.log fileovima
<Mmike> tome tamo nije mjesto
<jelly> Mmike: stvar je vrlo jednostavna - catch-all log kao /var/log/syslog sluzi za male sustave.  Ako imas veliki mail server, maknes da mail ne ide tamo.  Ako imas veliki mysql, maknes da mysql ne ide tamo.
<Mmike> jelly, da, naopacka je
<Mmike> opet, velim, postgres
<Mmike> logira u /var/log/postgres
<jelly> ili kompletno ugasis catch-all ako imas makinu koja ima jednu svrhu
<Mmike> pa slozis da ide u syslog, ako ti to treba
<jelly> isti kufer
<Mmike> doduse, mysql je potrgan, i on sam defaultno logira u syslog
<jelly> meni vise odgovara da ide sve u syslog po defualtu ak imam centralizirani syslog server, kaj sad
<ivoks> svakom normalnom to vise odgovara
<jelly> ak ti smeta duplikacija logova, ugasi catch-all 
<ivoks> i onda dijelis critical vamo, debug tamo
<ivoks> mail ovdje, mysql u pizdu mat
<ivoks> i bok
<Mmike> puno je jednostavnije, stavis skip-syslog i log_error=/var/log/mysql/mysql.err u my.cnf
<jelly> ako nista drugo, taj default bi trebalo promijeniti, i maknuti /var/log/syslog iz defaultne konfiguracije
<ivoks> ili ostavis kako je
<ivoks> i napravis file /etc/rsyslog.d/20-moj-mysq.conf
<ivoks> u kojem pise
<ivoks> mysql.err /var/log/mysql/mysql.err
<ivoks> ili kukas kak sve nevalja
<jelly> ja moram svaki put micati mail.* iz syslog i gasiti one blesave zasebne mail.{info,warn,err}, pa ne kukam
<ivoks> to koliko je kenjao po syslogu, mogao si je sve sloziti kak si zamisli :)
<Mmike> prvo sam slozio
<Mmike> pa sam isao kukati :)
<jelly> good job ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemres samo dodat u mysql.err :)
<ivoks> ?
 * ivoks uploada sad, pa je u lagu
<hbogner> mmike, u petak idem prema jankomiru, lesnina xxxl
<Mmike> ivoks, a probaj :) 
<hbogner> mmike, u petak idem prema jankomiru, lesnina xxxl
<hbogner> onda si mi usput, ako si u spanskom
<hbogner> mrzim diskonekt
<hbogner> sad odoh
<Mmike> kada
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> cca?
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> popodne
<Mmike> ja sam do 17 doma sigurno
<BotaniCar2> kuc kuc, ima koga ? 
<ivoks> lesnina
<ivoks> covjece... www.karamatic.hr
<ivoks> zaboravi lesninu :)
<ivoks> eh, bemti lag... to sam napisao jos kod '11:48 < hbogner> mmike, u petak idem prema jankomiru, lesnina xxxl'
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar2> Imam php skriptu koja napravi "mail adresa subject" i to mi nekad radi, nekad ne, da li se "mail" komanda logira negdje ( npr /var/log/messages ili slicno) ? 
<Mmike> ivoks, bas smo cura i ja brijali posjetit :) jel' ima neki salon ili izlozbeni kurac, ili samo web?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, SJEBAN TI JE SYSLOG !
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> mmike popodne
 * Mmike se sali, dakako
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj ti znaci popodne? :)
<BotaniCar2> nda, ivoks , i jal izdajete informativne ponude na upite mailom ? Treba mi ormar :) 
<Mmike> popodne je od cca 12:30 - 18:30 :)
<hbogner> neznam tocno kad, ali kad draga bude gotova kod zubara
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sam do 17 sigurno doma
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, mozes spustiti svoj odgovor na moj nivo i malo prosiriti izjavu ? :) 
<Mmike> poslije nemam pojma
<hbogner> s tim da ni neznam kad je naru ena :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma, nastavljam na svoj rant o mysqlu i syslogu
<Mmike> BotaniCar2, kaj znaci 'nekad da, nekad ne'
<Mmike> mail sranja se defaultno logirjau u /var/log/mail.log
<Mmike> pa vidi tamo kaj imas
<Mmike> BotaniCar2, btw, koji/kaki MTA imas na tom php stroju?
<Mmike> koliko znam, mail() funkcija u PHPu koristi lokalni MTA, nezna za SMTP
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, ne znam ti reci ikakvu prailnost, da imam pravilnost, znao bi sto gledati
<hbogner> mmike kad saznam javim ti
<Mmike> ako pak imas neki megamail kurac, onda ovisi o tome kako on radi
<Mmike> BotaniCar2, a jebiga sad :) daj mi pristup stroju, pa ti ja pogledam :)
<hbogner> mmike kaj skupljas strojeve za svoj botnet :)
<Mmike> hbogner, bwah, ne :)
<Mmike> imam strojeva na 3 kontinenta za samo-taki botnet :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, www.karamatic.hr? nema salon; radi se po narudzbi
<Mmike> ivoks, a ima se di vidjet napravljeno? bilo di?
<hbogner> sado-mazo bot net... nikad cuo
<ivoks> Mmike: imas, koncertna dvorana vatroslav lisinski (izolacija), razni hoteli (sobe)
<Mmike> mislim, moja dragana je specificna, jel
<Mmike> pa hoce vidjet
<ivoks> Mmike: al da mozes negdje doci i dotaknuti, nema takvo sto... sve je kod nekoga privatno
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> u biti je to super
<Mmike> :) jer ne moram sad jos i to ic razgledavat!
<ivoks> udruzenje obrtnika :)
<ivoks> HOK
<ivoks> mimara
<ivoks> hotel admiral
<ivoks> to su neki 'javni' klijenti
<ivoks> gdje se moze doci, skoro s ulice
<ivoks> branimir centar
<Mmike> potrgao sam si mobitel nesto
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti mob imas, jos uvijek senzaciju?
<ivoks> u branimir centru je neki drveni 'zid' oko kina
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> cekam da mi istekne 2 godine, pa idem po nes drugo
<Mmike> znaci, da defitntivno ne kupujem to
<ivoks> pa ja nisam zadovoljan
<ivoks> veci mi je wow bio sa desireom
<ivoks> ovo mi je malo razocarenje
<ivoks> iako, mozda nisam objektivan
<BotaniCar2> duzan sam Mmikeu toliko usluga da mu ne bi samo trebao dati strojeve za botnet, nego i preuzeti odgovornost kad ga uhvate :) 
<hbogner> odoh. mmike javim kad saznam detalje
<Mmike> oki
<ivoks> 12:15
<ivoks> do racunovodje, pa po putovnicu
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/markov-sjedi-kod-kuce-na-murteru--ne-radi-bas-nista--i-za-to-prima-17-000-kuna-/1022679/
<ivoks> kak je los...
<ivoks> ja sjedim kod kuce na murteru za puno vise :D
<Mmike> i ne radis nista :)
<ivoks> ajde  dobro, radim
<ivoks> malo si odem voziti bicikl
<ivoks> pa veslati
<ivoks> pa piti kavu na plazu
<calmpitbull> vesla sisat
<ivoks> nije bas da bas cijelo vrijeme sjedim u kuci :)
<Mmike> kaj, gotovo s canoncialcalom?
<Mmike> jebemti tastaturu
<ivoks> zasto bi bilo gotovo?
<Mmike> pa kad kazes da ne radis nit
<ivoks> pa no :)
<ivoks> 12:17 < ivoks> ja sjedim kod kuce na murteru za puno vise :D
<ivoks> 12:18 < Mmike> i ne radis nista :)
<ivoks> 12:19 < ivoks> ajde  dobro, radim
<Mmike> ti bi bio jebacki politicar, ivoks :)
<ivoks> kak si je Mmike sam stvorio stvarnost :)
<Mmike> o, da, bas :)
<Mmike> srecom, log je cjelovit, pa eto :)
<ivoks> nikad nisam rekao da ne radim
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ali sam te mudro navukao da to sam pomislis
<ivoks> iako, ako citas moje izjave, rekao sam da radim, vozim bicikl, i da nije bas da cijelo vrijeme sjedim u kuci
<Mmike> ti si bas siguran da se hoces samnom prepucavato oko nebitnosti? :)
<Mmike> imas toliko vremena? :)
<ivoks> ne, nemam vremena
<ivoks> cekam da se paket izbuilda, pa da buildnem cloud-live
<ivoks> i onda idem dalje poslom
<Mmike> najljepsi dio posla je tunanje baza podataka
<Mmike> mjerenje sto bi ovaj index napravio, a sto onaj
<Mmike> jos ako imas velike baze
<Mmike> pa kreiranje indexa traje satima
<Mmike> milina :)
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/8EUpi.jpg
<Mmike> opala:  /members/show_gal.php?galid=517&section=24%bf'+or+sleep(10)%23&uvar%5Bcount%3A1%5D=24
<dodobas> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> blind sqli
<Mmike> stranica je tak slozena da ne moze skuzit dal' mu je sqli prosao ili ne
<Mmike> pa se majstor dosjetio i gurnuo sleep
<Mmike> pa ak mu se otvori odmah, nije proslo
<Mmike> ak mu se otvori za 10 seknudi, proslo je
<Mmike> al' je glup, pa je napao sa 1001 konekcijom i zaklo mysql
<Mmike> pa se odmah skuzilo :)
<BotaniCar1> ja bum se razletil, i to mislim u vise od jednog znacenja :) 
<BotaniCar1> Prvo, i vama interesantnije, imam ROTO virus :) Drugo, manje bitno, brate, radim od doma, ali posla vise nego u uredu .. karma ? 
<Mmike> roto virus?
<Mmike> jebo
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kak ti je malac?
<BotaniCar1> On je sad bolje neg' mi :) 
<BotaniCar1> Prokleto sranje, doslovno :) 
<BotaniCar1> Bilo mi je malo smijesno kaj je mali iz bolnice dosao crvena shupka .. sad mene ocekuje isto :) 
<SilverSpace> jesmo retardirani http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zele-referendum-o-zrcu-smetaju-im-buka-i-mladi-koji-pijani-i-potpuno-goli-secu-centrom-grada/610676.aspx
<lulz87> treba to sve ukinut, treba prodat more
<lulz87> da propamo
<BotaniCar1> Ukinimo mlade, da ! 
<BotaniCar1> kad to rijesimo, Zrce nece biti problem ! 
<SilverSpace> bez kapitala nema razvoja
<SilverSpace> tj. ljudi bez love 
<BotaniCar1> Bez razvoja nema kapitala :) Nema love bez ljudi :) Pile je bilo prije nego jaje :) 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> da sam novaljanin
<Mmike> i ja bih razmislio bil' da mi tamburaju cijelu noc
<Mmike> losa muzika, silikonske tete i uopce pre losa zabava
<obruT> uopce nije zabava, tak da nije ni losa ni dobra
<obruT> te silikonske tete su uglavnom placene plesacice, a okolo gomila razuzdane napaljene ekipe koja bi pojebala i hobotnicu
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ima odlicnih mjesta za partijanje po obali
<Mmike> al' zrce defitnivno nije
<Mmike> (meni)
<BotaniCar1> Menije na Zrcu bilo super kad god sam imao previse novaca, bas se fino da zapartijat tamo, ako brijes na mjehurice :) 
<Mmike> jednom bio i uzas
<Mmike> em losa muzika
<Mmike> em losa ekipa
<Mmike> sad, skupo, ne sjecam se :)
<obruT> BotaniCar1: uz dovoljno raznoraznih supstanci u organizmu, mozes bilo gdje zapartijat
<obruT> sjecam se nekih partijanja doma u kaucu :)
<obruT> dobra glazba, dobri vizualni efekti... ma super :)
<BotaniCar1> obruT, pa da ! Ali Zrce daje jos i silikonke, more i ina sranja, tog na kaucu nemam :) 
<lulz87> ja ne kuzim, govore da je droga skupa
<lulz87> a na zrcu piva kosta 25kn 0.25
<lulz87> e sad, da se napijem treba mi 200kn za 2 litre pive, a za 100kn se nadivas ko majka
<obruT> zato ne kupis na zrcu nego u ducanu pivu i dvije bocice konjaka
<lulz87> ali zasto to ljudi uopce kupuju kod birceva
<lulz87> pa svaki vlasnik birca vozi neku bembaru
<lulz87> i onda kukaju da nemaju para
<Mmike> i dvije bocice konjaka :))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ma cuj ti ovu iskusnjaru :)
<igustin> budz0r: http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<igustin> ivoks: http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<igustin> jelly: http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<igustin> Neuromanc: http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<igustin> a vrijedi i za druge: http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<jelly> jebo te http://is.gd/dlKAbb
<igustin> :D
<igustin> jelly: a mogao bi i ti nešto konačno pričati na konfi
<jelly> de fino napisi "traze se predavaci za dors/cluc" umjesto highlighta
<jelly> ne podrzavam spammere :>
<igustin> to već jesam ;) ali nisu baš osjetili prozvanim
<jelly> [16:59] ~ => apt-cache search url shortener
<jelly> turpial - Light, fast, and fully functional Twitter client written in Python
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ja i moj stari ubuntu
<jelly> kaj stari, 10.04 je novi i podrzani ;-)
<Neuromanc> lol
<jelly> bar jos tjedan dana
<Mmike> sto reci kad ti megaporno sajt owner kaze 'hvala, bez tebe ovo nebi radilo'
<Mmike> prodao sam dusu vragu :/
<hbogner> Mmike, sutra oko cca 16:32 krecemo sa tresnjevke prema zapadu
<hbogner> jel ti to kasno?
<Mmike> na knap malo
<Mmike> javite se
<Mmike> moramu 17:10 biti na glavnom, dolazi frendica iz inostranstva
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> a kad i kako vi krecete prema gradu?
<hbogner> *prema glavnom
<Mmike> a oko 16:45 cca
<hbogner> eh eh eh
<hbogner> i kaj bumo onda?
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> osh da dodjem polsije nekud do tebe di si?
<hbogner> e mi tad krecemo prema jankomiru i lesnini
<hbogner> tamo cemo izgubit sat, dva, tri, ...
<hbogner> pa poslje nazad prema folci
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> ja frendicu furam na ajrodrom
<Mmike> pa cemo se cut
<Mmike> i dogocvoit
<hbogner> ockej
<obruT> i tak, HP ce certificirati utuntu 12.04 za proliante :P
<obruT> al ce se usrecit :)
<jelly-home> to je vrlo dobro
<jelly-home> radije bi vrtio ubuntu nego rhel ili suse
<obruT> treba se utuntu certificirate za FC kartice i slicne djidje
<jelly-home> fc kartice, san storage, aplikacije i ino
<jelly-home> trenutno imam hrpu servera na RHEL-u samo zato sto san vendor ne podrzava nis drugo
<obruT> pa da, tak i kod nas
<jelly-home> (i zato sto Debian radi _grozno_ sa SAN-om)
<jelly-home> al ono, napravis issue_lip, i onda 2 minute nema nista od IO-a.  wtf
<jelly-home> to je jedan od razloga zasto su mi virtulake super
<ivoks> obruT: da, jesu objavili?
<jelly-home> za servere su ionako vec imali dobar support za debian, serveri nisu toliko problem
<Mmike> za 12.04/
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> 12.04
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> my lips are sealed :)
<Mmike> ja brijao 10.04
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> cek malo...
<ivoks> jelly-home: tko ti je to rekao za proliante? :)
<Mmike> obruT i tak, HP ce certificirati utuntu 12.04 za proliante :P
<ivoks> dobio sam vizu na 10 godina
<hbogner> ivoks, evo da znas di ces provesti iducih 10 godina: http://osm.org/go/YdiS1AoU
<hbogner> mislis da te echelon neprati nakon onog jucer
<hbogner> ccc
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: rekao sto?
<ivoks> jelly-home: ma nis, zaboravi... nasao sam vijest na netu
<Mmike> ivoks, mislis, oburt? :)
<Mmike> nije mi jasno
<Mmike> kubanci tak mrze amere
<Mmike> a ovi imaju bazu tamo 
<Mmike> kak to?
<hbogner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guantanamo_Bay_Naval_Base
<hbogner> United States leased for use as a coaling (fueling) station following the Cuban-American Treaty of 1903
<hbogner> i od onda se nedaju od tamo
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mercedes-190-2.0-oglas-4914658
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> hbogner, bas citam, da :)
<ivoks> ne mrze kubanci amere
<Mmike> nego? :)
<Mmike> ameri mrze kubance? :)
<ivoks> kuba je trebala biti dio americkog teritorija, nakon rata sa spanjolskom
<ivoks> kuba, pkuba, portoriko, i jos nekoliko drzava i posjeda
<ivoks> spanjolci su se povukli, a ameri jednostavno nisu preuzeli
<Mmike>  p?
<ivoks> lag...
<jelly-home> 🐍
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ha mercedes
<ivoks> kuba je nusprodukt
<ivoks> nusprodukt neuspjeloh pokusaja da SAD postane kolonijalna sila
<ivoks> filipini isto
<ivoks> portoriko su uspjeli oteti
<Mmike> Under the same treaty, Spain relinquished all claim of sovereignty over Cuba
<Mmike>  Cuba gained formal independence from the U.S. on May 20, 1902, as the Republic of Cuba. Under Cuba's new constitution, the U.S. retained the right to intervene in Cuban affairs and to supervise its finances and foreign relations. Under the Platt Amendment, the U.S. leased the Guantánamo Bay naval base from Cuba.
<ivoks> ja do prije godinu dana nisam ni znao da su SAD i Spanjolska ratovali
<Mmike> ja sam znao
<ivoks> marsalovi otoci su jos jedan primjer sjebanog teritorija :)
<Mmike> nisam samo znao ovo za lease
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/La_fallera_de_l%27oncle_Sam.JPG
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<hbogner> falkland
<ivoks> kaj s madlives? :)
<ivoks> pardon, Malvini
<Mmike> The United States does not have formal diplomatic relations with Cuba and has maintained an embargo which makes it illegal for U.S. corporations to do business with Cuba
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> da, kubanci su prekrsili sporazum
<ivoks> oni su bili americki protektorat, do revolucije
<ivoks> http://www.hp.com/go/ubuntu
<igustin> IBM Will Shed 78% of US Employees By 2015 http://is.gd/kJ2Xco
<Mmike> Adidas AG is a sports clothing manufacturer and parent company of the Adidas Group, which consists of the Reebok sportswear 
<Mmike> uh :/
<jelly-home> igustin: zaboravio si "Cringley Predicts".  Dobivas nagradu Indeks Haer za tendenciozni naslov.
<ivoks> USKORO se neće moći pušiti u svim stambenim zgradama u New Yorku.
<jelly-home> lolwut
<jelly-home> nego samo u nekim?
<ivoks> to je novinar napisao
<jelly-home> brijem da je u pravu...
<obruT> jel tko probao napravit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCola_%28drink%29 ?
<ivoks> 2.36 kg plain granulated white table sugar
<ivoks> 2.28 L water
<ivoks> 2,4kg secera za 2.3 litre?
<ivoks> ah, to je koncentrat
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Beer
<obruT> koncentrat da, mozda bi se secer mogao zamijenit sa steviom ili necim
<obruT> ovu opencolu bi trebalo isfurat na dorsima :)
<obruT> na boc(ic)e/konzerve nalijepit formulu... u pravom duhu open sourcea
<ivoks> ili copyright
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> cijeli gpl
<igustin> jelly-home: namjerno sam izostavio, jer to nije njegovo predviđanje, već IBM-ov plan, ako sam dobro vidio
<jelly-home> [citation needed]
<jelly-home> (od ibma, ne od Cringleya)
<jelly-home> (jer njegov originalni clanak, naime, nema ni jedne reference)
<jelly-home> neki kolumnisti nisu naucili da se na webu u clanke mogu stavljati linkovi, sto li
<BotaniCar> di da pocnem kopati za uzrokom greske: http://pastebin.com/XTadTSAp ? 
<ivoks>  /var/log/syslog
<SilverSpace> al ga ovaj bubne i ostane ziv http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto-sprem--odbacivanjem-pokroviteljstva-nad-komemoracijom-u-bleiburgu-zele-se-smanjiti-podjele-u-hrvatskom-drustvu/1022869/
<ivoks> jebote bleiburg i 2. svjetski rat
<ivoks> i tito i partizani i pavelic i ustase
<SilverSpace> tako je
<SilverSpace> :D
<ivoks> ja to kazem tebi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LN 
<oki> dobro večer
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> srbija napada hrvatsku
<oki> hbogner
<hbogner> poceli preimenovat ulice u slavoniji na cirilicu
<hbogner> na openstreetmapu
<oki> može sugestija savjet
<hbogner> javio se posrednik i zamolio d anista ne poduzimamo 48 sati da ce ih on smirit
<oki> dam, zahjev da printer printa al zablesi
<oki> u terminalu  napišem sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart a nakon toga opet ništa ne printa već stoji kao zahtjev  i dalje
<oki> hbogner? imaš li ti možda koju zamisao kako da to riješim ovaj problem
<hbogner> ja sam morao kilat printer proces
<hbogner> zderao je 100% cpu
<hbogner> ali to je na samo jednom printeru
<hbogner> druga 2 su radila bez problema
<hbogner> printeri su uvjek problematicni
<Mmike> Majka i sin iz Imotskog idu ulicom po Zagrebu...
<Mmike> Sin: "Mama, mama vidi ćuko!!!"
<Mmike> Majka (potiho): "Sine to je pas"
<Mmike> Sin: "Jebo mater, isti ćuko"
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-20
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas :)
<Mmike> MA NE
<Mmike> jebemsi sve
<dodobas> Mmike: tnx... vratim drugi put :P
<Mmike> dodobas, a?
<dodobas> pa sto me hebes :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a jebiga :)
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> 1:33 ?
<Mmike> pa ja vozim 2 minute tamo :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sirurno vozis HRT bolid 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sigurno*
<SilverSpace> Zbog propagacije domene koja je u tijeku, stranicu je potrebno jo� jednom refreshati! (F5)
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> propagacija?? 
<Mmike> neki phishing :)
<SilverSpace> lol koji kreten http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/moze-li-gluplje-uhicen-nakon-sto-je-na-facebooku-objavio-sliku-na-kojoj-krade-gorivo-iz-policijskog-auta/610877.aspx
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema sansi
<Mmike> 1:54 mi je najbolje vrijeme
<Mmike> i tak potrosim gume u 2 kruga
<SilverSpace> te gume su mi najveca pljuga u danjasnjoj formuli
<SilverSpace> badava ti i vozac i dobar bolid ak izaberes krivu taktiku ili ti bolid trosi nemilice gume
<SilverSpace> kak je kimi proslu utrku napravio 
<SilverSpace> mora da je to frustracija samo takva
<Mmike> da, super je bilo tamo ono 2005te ili koje
<Mmike> kad nisi smiio mijenjat gume i nisi smio nadolijevat gorivo
<Mmike> sjedi - vozi
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/user/Tippexperience2?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_4373
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prosvjedi-i-nasilje-u-bahreinu-uoci-utrke-formule-1--oporbeni-aktivisti--obiljezit-cemo-je--danima-bijesa--/1022954/
<lulz87> Mmike: pa kako to, cilj formule je team, a voznja je ionako sporedna
<lulz87> nisam im ja kriv sto neznaju napravit bolid
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF-p--AH37E
<Mmike> kako da sa sshjem izvrsim naredbu na preko-serveru
<Mmike> al' da ostanem u njoj?
<Mmike> (e jesam rjecit danas)
<Mmike> mario@marlins:~$ /usr/bin/ssh -F/home/remotelogin/ssh_config 64.210.146.14 haproxy-admin
<Mmike> Warning: Permanently added '64.210.146.14' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Mmike> Error opening terminal: unknown.
<Mmike> ja bih da mi se pokrene haproxy-admin, i da ostanem u njemu
<civija> Mmike: ssh -t ?
<ivoks> lol rbau lol
<Mmike> civija, da, skuzio :)
<Mmike> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si moja muza :)
<ivoks> smijesan je ovaj RBa
<ivoks> osobi X, koja radi za Y novaca negdje daju ista financijska sredstva kao i meni, iako su moja primanja 6xY
<SilverSpace> svi to rade
<SilverSpace> sve banke
<Mmike> financijska sredstvaa?
<ivoks> da, prekoraceni minus
<ivoks> ono, ako hoces uci u neko ulaganje i fali ti tih zadnjih par kuna
<ivoks> i kaze mi cifru... ja ono, pa to je manje od 50% mojih mjesecnih primanja
<ivoks> kaze ona 'da'
<ivoks> nis, pricekat cu mjesec-dva jos
<Mmike> kao privatna ili kao pravna osoba?
<ivoks> pravna
<ivoks> privatnoj osobi daju i 300% minusa
<ivoks> ja sam trazio 100%
<ivoks> a ona mi ne da niti 50%
<ivoks> zamisli idiotizma
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja sam dobio 100k kuna svojevremeno bez beda
<Mmike> doduse, uz garancije firme blj
<ivoks> kao privatna osoba
<Mmike> ne, kao firma
<ivoks> e, al ja sam obrtnik
<ivoks> pa mi ne daju nis
<Mmike> hah, vidis, mozda, da
<Mmike> doduse, velim, firma blj-trlj je garantirala za mene, neznam tocno vise kako
<ivoks> ta ista cura, koja me ispitivala, ima primanja puno manja od mojih, al ce dobiti minusa duplo vise od mene
<ivoks> pa ono... wtf
<Mmike> pa ona je privatna osoba
<Mmike> al', da
<Mmike> jbg :)
<ivoks> usrani obrt
<ivoks> a pazi... razlika izmedju nje i mene, za banku, ne postoji
<ivoks> jer se banka moze naplatiti iz mojih nekretnina i pokretnina
<ivoks> isto kao i od nje
<ivoks> ma smijesno
<civija> ivoks: odi u drugu poslovnicu kod drugog djelatnika i dobit ces drugu pricu tj. postotak minusa
<ivoks> nema drugih poslovnica
<ivoks> pravne osobe idu samo u jednu
<ivoks> ok, mozda jos i ona u magazinskoj to moze
<civija> sve ovisi na koga naletis
<civija> ako naletis na nekoga normalnog i upucenog u to sto radi onda dobijes sto zelis
<ivoks> a bila je zgodna cura
<ivoks> pa reko... ajde :)
<ivoks> ako nista, dala mi je broj telefona :)
<civija> a vecina ih nazalost iz neznanja cesto daje i krive informacije
<civija> heheh
<civija> pa ti ces zavrsit ko ja :)
<ivoks> znala je ona, znala
<ivoks> odma mi je ponudila drugu opciju
<civija> sex? :)
<ivoks> ma ne... kredit
<ivoks> reko, ajte dovidjenja
<ivoks> al je rekla da ju mogu zvat ako imam bilo kakvih pitanja :D
<civija> ocito je nisi dovoljno sarmirao jer bi inace zatrazila od sefova izuzece za tebe i dobio bi sto si trazio :)
<civija> pricam iz iskustva :)
<ivoks> ima vremena
<ivoks> :)
<civija> nazovi je za 2 tjedna i pitaj 'sto je s onim minusom sto smo bili dogovorili' :)
<ivoks> tad sam u americi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> a nebi fakin krug pustili 
<Mmike> uh
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa cek, kredit = minus
<Mmike> ne?
<ivoks> pa ocito nije
<ivoks> jer mi je rekla da kredit mogu dobiti veci
<ivoks> kad sam joj rekao cifru koja me zanima
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ja sam dosao trazit kredit
<Mmike> kratkorocni
<Mmike> pa sam dobio minus
<ivoks> pa da... al ja necu
<Mmike> pa isti kufer
<ivoks> ak mi nedaju minus, onda nis
<ivoks> ni meni nije jasno u cem je razlika
<Mmike> aha, ti bi trajno to imao?
<ivoks> zakaj zena s 3000kn dobije kredit od 150.000kn
<Mmike> pa da kad hoces, da iljetis?
<ivoks> a meni nedaju 1,5 mjesecnu placu :)
<Mmike> ma ne dobije :)
<ivoks> dobije
<Mmike> da, s 202 jamca i suduznika i bubrezima i neznam cime
<ivoks> ma drek buraz, drek
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/360000-raspberryja/115490.aspx
<ivoks> zato i jesmo u krizi
<ivoks> davali kredite onima koji nemaju, a ne onima koji ce oploditi te novce
<SilverSpace> po babi i stricevima
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i da se bar to ulagalo nego kita pokupovali aute 
<Mmike> ivoks, kurac, frend dizao kredit za stan, izjebali ga k'o mladog majmuna
<Mmike> a lik ima 7500 kuna placu
<ivoks> pa velim
<ivoks> za tak malu placu dobijes kredit
<ivoks> a meni nece dat minus :D
<Mmike> pa da, al' je moro nac suduznike jamce vake i nake
<Mmike> btw, 7500 kuna nije nikak mala placa :)
<Mmike> to je debelo iznas prosjeka u .hr
<jelly> nije debelo kad je prosjek nabildan na 5500kn 
<jelly> ne znam otkud
<ivoks> Mmike: os radit za 75000? :)
<ivoks> 7500
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> van Zagreba svakako
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, da nemam posla, 7500 kuna bi bila fina placa
<Mmike> radio sam i za manje
<Mmike> jelly, i to kaj velis
<Mmike> btw, javlja se klijent, veli ovo: "We will actually be requiring 3 clones of ded3003 to load balance the traffic going to www.blablabla.com, so please prepare quote and hardware so we can get this done asap as my boss wants to send more traffic to the site. He has a fever, and apparently the only prescription is more traffic."
<Mmike> :) Lol
<jelly> :-D
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjsUf_oIgp0
<jelly> sorry, to je kratko
<ivoks> Mmike: znaci, sad dobijes vise :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nesto vise, jeps :)
<Mmike> frendica frendicine frendice nece prihvatit poso ispod 6k kuna
<Mmike> a nema poso
<Mmike> i stalno posudjuje paru
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak neki ljudi funkcioniraju
<jelly> Mmike: znaci da moze prezivit tako
<jelly> e.  recimo.  http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/80a71ef8cb/more-cowbell
<Mmike> covjece, pa ovi jedva 300km/h naprave
<Mmike> ja nategnem 320 na start/cilj i 300 na drugoj ravnici
<Mmike> mozda je tu stvar, pre malo gripa imam :)
<ivoks> da, ako ljudi mogu zivjet bez place, nek zive
<ivoks> al nek se maknu s burze onda
<ivoks> jer ocito im je dobro
<Mmike> ljudi su ljeni
<Mmike> i stalno kukaju
<Mmike> za kukanje, to razumijem
<Mmike> ja stalno jambram
<Mmike> al' daj nemoj bit ljen
<Mmike> radi, jebemu mater
<Mmike> i onda kukaj kak ne valja
<Mmike> recimo, mysql! :)
<ivoks> ili syslog
<Mmike> ili to :)
<jelly> ili defaultna konfiguracija munina
<ivoks> u biti, sve sto nije onako kako si je on sanjao
<jelly> eh, pogledao sam "support" za ubuntu za proliante, i ispada da je supportan samo najfriskiji hardver, G7 i G8
 * jelly ima najvise G5 i G6ica
<jelly> kad se djubrad ne kvari ;-)
<Mmike> mike@koka:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  14:05:29 up 646 days,  3:08,  1 user,  load average: 1.50, 1.35, 1.29
<Mmike> to je neki prastari proliant
<Mmike> ivoks, ima mjesta u ormaru za jedan 2U server (za udrugu), mozda uspijem iskombinirat jedan taj stari proliant
<jelly> Mmike: koliko stari proliant imash
<Mmike> 4 GB rama, 2 dual-core opterona, 4 diska neka
<Mmike> jelly, kak da vidim to?
<jelly> Mmike: dmidecode, lshw
<jelly> pa vidi koji je model
<Mmike> glupan
<ivoks> lshw
<Mmike>     description: Rack Mount Chassis
<Mmike>     product: ProLiant DL385 G1
<Mmike>     vendor: HP
<jelly> iza mene cuci jedno 10 komada DL320-360 G4-G4p koji cekaju otpis
<jelly> Smart Array 6i Ultra320 -- to je tu negdje kao G4
<jelly> (kao intel-based G4), zadnji modeli sa SCSI diskovima
<dodobas> jelly: kamo ces ih otpisat ? :)
<jelly> cca 2004
<jelly> dodobas: necu ih ja otpisat nego $employer
 * jelly bjezi od papirologije kao vrag od tamjana
<dodobas> pa mislim, neka sharea...
<jelly> to su makine sa 1-2GB memorije, 1-2 procesora, nije ko zna sta ali su prolianti sto znaci remote instalacija i management
<Mmike> ivoks, umri! sad mi ne radi rba bankarstvo, to je siguno zbog tvog rantanja! :)
<Mmike> thunderbird je nekad mega glup
<drj_cro> ivoks ih ddosa dok mu ne daju minus :)
<ivoks> je da
<jelly> vjerojatno majstori imaju tablicu da jadnim obrtnicima ne daju, a zaposlenicima od Fikus d.o.o. daju minus jer imaju "sigurnija" primanja
<ivoks> to je to
<Mmike> I, tko je jadan?
<Mmike> Massa!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> VMware: OpenStack Is Immature 
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> vrijeme ce pokazati vmwareu
<ivoks> "We actually see ourselves as really participating in a broader opportunity, which is data center automations," Maritz said. "So we see both our vSphere products and our management products as addressing a common underlying need, which is to fundamentally automate operations in the data center."
<ivoks> koji lik
<ivoks> jucer je mark demonstrirao deployment 8 servera, putem maasa, na kojima je slozio openstack iaas
<ivoks> sve sa manje od 15 klikova misem i u manje od 12 minuta
<dodobas> u terminalu 1min :)
<ivoks> pa nije... bas
<ivoks> isto je
<ivoks> rijec je samo o web sucelju
<dodobas> ma ti isto... :)
<ivoks> a bas...
<dodobas> poceo sam slagati... kartu biciklisticke infrastrukture za ZG
<dodobas> http://open.geof.hr/~dodobas/zgbikes.html
<dodobas> podaci sa OSMa..
<dodobas> jos nisu svi stilovi poslozeni
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bas sad gledam 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: koji dio ? :)
<SilverSpace> moze li gore kao i za trgovine umjesto imena slika 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: uvijek guzice ii sise
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ne kuzim
<dodobas> umjesto naziva... ti bi da se otvori neka slika =
<SilverSpace> npr kad dodes misem na parking tocku da se pokaze znak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ili na zebra tocku
<dodobas> pa vidis da je parking...
<dodobas> i ne moze se :)
<dodobas> samo jedan sloj s atributima je 'aktivan'
<SilverSpace> aha
<dodobas> nije mi jasan onaj dio kod zagrebačke ceste...
<dodobas> cijeli kvart bike staze
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/_cache/159126bad3ed8bc09870614af56b5906.jpg
<SilverSpace> novi iPad
<BotaniCar1> jutro, junaci
<SilverSpace> i tebi sinko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> Jebeno zvuci kad velim da slazem datapool , jelda ? :) 
<SilverSpace> bemti kineze oni nikad ne uspiju paket poslati u jednom komadu 
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<BotaniCar1> kaj su ti raskomadali ? 
<SilverSpace> ma ne nego jednu narudbu salju u tri puta tri paketa
<SilverSpace> nadudba od 30$
<SilverSpace> ovi u posti ce misliti da dilam :)
<BotaniCar1> onda si ipak bolje prosao od mene :) Moji u posti ne misle :)
<SilverSpace> vis sad se sjetih ljuti papricica moram pitati jel mu dosla ona naj ljuca papricica
<SilverSpace> Bhut Jolokia
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: si vidio ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDqUPB500A
<SilverSpace> :)
<viktor> pozz svima
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<Mmike> androidov tethering ne podrzava WPA
<Mmike> samo WPA2
<Mmike> a glupi tomato ne podrzava WPA2 kad radi kao wireless client
<Mmike> samo WPA
<Mmike> pa zivote
<SilverSpace> ha
<BotaniCar1> tethering ? 
<Mmike> i ne pokuazuje koliko mi je klijenata spojeno gore
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace, nemam audio sad, zakaj si je tip to napravio ? 
<Mmike> to od kad sam cynagogagen stavio gore
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> mislim da cu se i ja vratit nazad na ddrwt
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ima druga snimka di to objasnjava obozava ljuto i morao je ovu probati :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebes paradajz 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa bas, jebote
<Mmike> a jebes i cynagogagen
<SilverSpace> eh kad te nagovorili
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> kajaznam, ja za svoju kramu nisam imao nikakve alternative cijanidu , ako sam htio android noviji od 1.6
<BotaniCar1> mogu kakav telefon za 500kn kupiti ? :) Nisam vec 2 godine :) 
<SilverSpace> ni ja 2godinež
<SilverSpace> prsti ko cevapi pa drmam i po žžžž
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik ovaj vettel kaze boli me kita za nemire u bahreinu glavno da se vozi  
<SilverSpace> koja mechka http://www.autosport.hr/media/k2/items/cache/3ba8a62d36a952cf0898288ca68d65ea_XL.jpg
<viktor> je li itko od vas koristio GNOME-SHELL?
<dodobas> probao...
<dodobas> nema podržava odvojene workspaceove na više monitora...
<dodobas> bar nije tada...
<viktor> imam jedan problem ... kada uključm na gnome-shell tweak 
<viktor> da mi kiristi temu 
<viktor> pomute mi se ikonice na palikacijama 
<viktor> http://i40.tinypic.com/21b4p38.png
<viktor> isto tako bude
<dodobas> pojma nemam
<SilverSpace> viktor: to u svim themama
<viktor> a kada isključim bude normlano
<SilverSpace> ili u ovoj jednoj
<viktor> kada uključim ovu opciju
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma bug neki 
<viktor> User Theme exstension
<viktor> kada isključim vrati se normalno 
<viktor> našao sam za fedoru ... sada ne znam kako to da primenim na ubuntu 12
<viktor> 1.5 Fix Gnome Shell User Theme Bug  Simply run following command:  sed -i 's/THEME_EXT_NAME = "user-theme@gnome-shell-extensions.gnome.org"/THEME_EXT_NAME = "user-theme@gnome-shell-extensions.gcampax.github.com"/' /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/tweaks/tweak_shell.py
<SilverSpace> nis ti ja tu iz ovoga ne kuzim
<viktor> pronašao sam nešto 
<viktor> sada ću videt da li će raditi
<viktor> cd
<viktor> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/fix-gnome-shell-to-work-with-user-theme.html *
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1023033?foto=15
<dodobas> vid Å¡to lete kune :)
<jelly> da kune, čune
<ivoks> ma to su im zaostali materijali
<dodobas> nah... fotošop
<ivoks> jeftinije ih je ispaliti nego li rashodovati :)
<jelly> http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1023033?foto=21 nije baš James Cameron eksplozija
<ivoks> najbolje je kad eksplodira auto kad mu pukne guma
<ivoks> u filmovima :)
<BotaniCar2> ivoks, vjerojatno pune gume vodikom :) 
<BotaniCar2> slozio sam  web ui, datapool, i data exchange ! Neopisivo dobro, s obzirom da je petaaaaaak
<BotaniCar2> ivoks, nisi mi juce odgovorio, sto se stolarije tice, primate li upite mailom ? 
<dodobas> Rubik Cube Mural -> http://mlkshk.com/p/EV91 
<ivoks> BotaniCar2: naravno
<BotaniCar2> zjev
<BotaniCar2> kae, nema novih kernela,svima sve radi, kenjavela ? 
<BotaniCar2> nik'k'e akcije :(
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-21
<ivoks> bojim se da je vrijeme za novi laptop
<ivoks> 3 godine je ovaj odradio
<ivoks> mozda i vise... hm
<ivoks> ma uzet cu samo disk novi
<ivoks> i ram
<dodobas> po cijeni novog laptopa :)
<dodobas> ivoks: si vidio intel Atom Android telefon
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> atom i baterija su dva pojma koji mi ne idu zajedno
<ivoks> 8gb rama je 370kn; nije puno
<ivoks> al diskovi su svi skupi, a ja nemam sata3
<ivoks> xolo?
<dodobas> da xolo, kad ga kupis dobijes dvije extra baterije :D
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ssd-120-0-gb-kingston-hyperx-sh100s3b-120g-sata3-2-5-mlc-chip-maks-do-555-510-mb-s-bundle-sa-dodacima&option=artikl&id_kategorija=0514&id_artikl=051.400.144
<ivoks> jel ovo valja kaj
<dodobas> ivoks: a sto ti je s trenutnim diskom ?
<ivoks> ima vec tri godine skoro
<ivoks> bojim se da nece dugo
<dodobas> ssd ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> idlx
<ivoks> a mislim, imam sve backupirano
<ivoks> al zadnje kaj zelim je da mi rikne dok sam negdje na putu
<ivoks> mozda da kupim to u usa
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.49c511e4ee24447da2dc05202bb20ba6.lenovo-tp-x220-intel-core-i5-2450m-2-50ghz-4gb-320gb-w7p-12-5-hd-intel-hd-graphics-ultrabase-multiburner-p-n-nyd5bsc.aspx
<ivoks> mislim, cijene...
<ivoks> mogao bi se danas prosetati do lenova u jurisicevoj
<ivoks> da vidim kakav je u300 pod prstima
<ivoks> jer sve vise radim na workstationu
<ivoks> mozda i ne trebam takvu radnu masinu kao sto je x220
<ivoks> uff... :)
<ivoks> 1440$ u americi
<ivoks> 8 gige rama, 9 cell baterija
<ivoks> bt, displayport-dvi kabl
<ivoks> 160gb intel ssd
<dodobas> u300 ? ili x220
<ivoks> x220
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/zJ9imQY1
<dodobas> Operating System: None :)
<dodobas> Barbie je sirena i surferica u Priči o Sireni 2
<dodobas> OMG
<dodobas> opetnaistommestu: a gdje si bio jucer ?
<ivoks> hm... putovnica:
<ivoks> 8.1.12 ulaz autom u madjarsku
<ivoks> 13.1.12 izlaz autom iz madjarske
<ivoks> 18.1.12 ulaz autom u madjarsku
<ivoks> 18.1.12 izlaz avionom iz njemacke
<ivoks> 18.1.12 ulaz avionom u kanadu
<ivoks> 25.1.12 ulaz avionom u njemacku
<ivoks> 25.1.12 izlaz autom iz madjarske
<ivoks> i nitko nije pomislio da nesto svercam?
<dodobas> a ti si taj koji je stavio blackberry playbookove na njuskalo :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> dobro, istini za volju, zaustavio me nas carinik na zadnjem ulasku u hr
<ivoks> morao sam potpisati papire da mi je pregledao auto i da nista nije nasao
<ivoks> a nije ni vrata otvorio
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ja sam u godinu dana promijenio 2 putovnice koliko sam bio u austriji/njemackoj :)
<MmikeDOMA> JEDNOM samo su mi pretresli auto
<ivoks> moja nije jos puna, ali sve je manje mjesta
<ivoks> imam jos 4 lista
<ivoks> danas bi mogao zavrsiti novi init.hr web
<dodobas> ivoks: neki python framework ? :)
 * MmikeDOMA ide u djurdjevac
 * MmikeDOMA ide po vjencano prstenje
<ivoks> \o/
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: danas je u modi čipiranje :)
<MmikeDOMA> lol! :)
<MmikeDOMA> NEDO TI BOG da mi to pred zenom spomenes :)
<dodobas> ako spomenem, mozda te spasim :)
<MmikeDOMA> klijent ima nevjerojatan pristpu - ima 13 http servera, sa oko 4500 domena/sajtova. Al', ne da ima loadbalancano to sve na 13 servera, nego svaki server ima svoj chunk domena hostan gore :) :)
<dodobas> pa ih rucno distribuira ?
<MmikeDOMA> ne, neg je sisamtiguzu.com na www01, sisatipala.com na www02
<MmikeDOMA> sad mu je www01 umro, pa pizdi da kak, da kaj on nema cluster
<MmikeDOMA> a gledam sad, klijent je s reflectedom vec 12 godina :)
<MmikeDOMA> vidim da su mu boxovi upgradeirani sa etcha pred manje od godinu dana :) :) :)
<ivoks> imam jednu broadcom karticu, s IBM brendiranjem
<ivoks> koja radi na windows, a ne na linux
<ivoks> i to sa zadnjim kernelom
<ivoks> bnx2: fw sync timeout, reset code = 5030006
<MmikeDOMA> Idem
<MmikeDOMA> pozelite mi srecu
<ivoks> sretno
<MmikeDOMA> hvala :)
<BotaniCar2> wooohoo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxmBtHHcVD4&feature=relmfu , MmikeDOMA - fuckas srecu,nauci karate
<jelly-home> <MmikeDOMA> vidim da su mu boxovi upgradeirani sa etcha pred manje od godinu dana :) :) :) # to je dobro, neki moji jos nisu
<SilverSpace> jah starac se malo zaboravio :))
<SilverSpace> http://us.kontron.com/products/boards+and+mezzanines/embedded+sbc/pitx+25+sbc/kta55pitx.html
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: di se tu usteka memorija
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, BotaniCar1 kak ti dete, kaj radis sutra, cemo skupa gledat Bahrein?
<BotaniCar1> MmikeDOMA, dete super , mi bolje. Rado bih gledao tekmu, ali imali smo ROTO , ako se vidimo riskiras probavne tegobe u trajanju od 2-3 dana i postajes zarazan. Spajam TV karticu s stolnim PC-em, kako kartica ima IRDA i daljinski, kao i podrsku za windows media center, mozda slozim kucno kino ipak :) Saneli se ne da spajati laptop na TV , stolni PC je ionako spojen ..:) 
<BotaniCar1> Steta jedino kaj ne hvatam vise programa, a i jezim se  od pomisli na trenutak kad Sanela pomisli da bi trebala snimati turske serije koje ne stigne gledati.
<BotaniCar1> On the sidenote, brijem mozda velike zvucnike staviti u spavacu sobu , a u boravak surround malih. Misljenja ? 
<BotaniCar1> Kak su Avery TV kartice podrzane na Ubuntu-u ? ima tko iskustva ? 
<MmikeDOMA> lol
<MmikeDOMA> pojma
<MmikeDOMA> ok, sutra onda nistsa
<MmikeDOMA> al' bumo vidli za slijedecu utrku
<MmikeDOMA> btw, skuzio sam da mi je monte carlo bas kad mi je svadba :/
<BotaniCar1> Na kojem programu ? Mogu ja snimit' :D
<BotaniCar1> Kaj mislis o mojoj ideji o zvucnicima ? 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemam pojma vjerojatno otraga 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: koji vrag je roto
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar1, na NTV, velika nagrada bahrejna
<MmikeDOMA> odem sad pit opet
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> danas cijeli dan pijem
<MmikeDOMA> bas dobro :)
<MmikeDOMA> zadnji trenuci veselja prije svatdbe :)
<MmikeDOMA> ajdte
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: Avery TV kartice dosta dobro rade na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> e sad koji modeli nemam pojma
<BotaniCar1> jelly, moram biti iskren i reci da ne znam u detalj (mogu pitati zenu :D). Manifestacija je kao i kod crijevne viroze - kenjas k'o jarebica par dana i dehidriras se. Infektivan si najmanje 2 tjedna, zaraznost je dost' visoka.
<BotaniCar1> ja sam se s djetetom slinavio ~7 dana dok je bilo u bolnici, ono je vec imalo, dobio sam simptome 8 dan, drzalo me 2 (ok, skoro 3) 
<BotaniCar1> uglavnom, nist posebno, ali kak je zarazno, nije lijepo socijalizirati se i dijeliti ljudima "poklon"
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace, koji se softver koristi za "rad" s TV karticama s tim chipom/tog proizvodjaca ? Da googlam Avary site i linux software , ili ima nekaj kaj svi pravi bradati linuxasi koriste ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia
<SilverSpace> app koji sam koristio je metv
<BotaniCar1> Thx ! Sjetio sam se, sigurno postoji neki parental lock. Slozim da zena ne moze snimat, velim da to "ne radi" , slegnm ramenima - i nemam problem
<SilverSpace> ha vidi PCIe kartice ne rade hm
<SilverSpace> ako pokrenes preko vlc onda mozes i snimati :)
<BotaniCar1> BMK, moja je USB , vidim da Aver ima svoj linux softver koji dela na Ubuntu7 , mogu probati
<BotaniCar1> VLC <3
<BotaniCar1> Notice: 3D functions are available only under Windows 7 and Vista.
<BotaniCar1> !!
<BotaniCar1> 3D funscions are only possible if you have 2 eyes ! :D
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hm nema nigdje zadnje strane ove ploce :) bar ja nisam nasao
<SilverSpace> bemti http://www.jutarnji.hr/stravicna-nesreca-u-mjestu-kraj--u-sudaru-sedam-motora-troje-vozaca-poginulo--dvoje-u-kriticnom-stanju/1023320/
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno stranci 
<SilverSpace> ovo dzubre je odvratno skupo 300funti http://us.kontron.com/products/boards+and+mezzanines/embedded+sbc/pitx+25+sbc/kta55pitx.html
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-22
<MmikeRMRM> cini se k'o da je f1.com ddosan
<lulz87> meni dela
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: jesi se propremio 
<SilverSpace> login request failed: Could not read status line: Druga strana je resetirala vezu
<MmikeRMRM> propro sam se:)
<MmikeRMRM> i sve to :)
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> f1.com ne sljaka
<obruT> odite se van vozit, a ne doma gledat kak se drugi voze :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kisa pada
<SilverSpace> a mi smo pickice
<obruT> ma kakva kisa, sad sam dosao izvana, nist ne pada
<dodobas> MmikeRMRM: propro ? :)
<dodobas> sta si propro ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovdje u dubravi pada vec treci puta
<SilverSpace> mokra cesta
<obruT> pa onda u krivom kvartu zivis :) na potezu voltino - sesvete - gracani - sljeme - voltino nije nist padalo
<obruT> evo na voltinom cak i sunce sija trenutno
<SilverSpace> bemti 90% price ide oko guma 
<SilverSpace> jebes takvu formulu
<SilverSpace> ovdje trenutno pada
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> dodobas: jel znas koga od ove ekipe ? http://www.giscloud.com/
<obruT> jucer sam saznao da jedan poznanik radi u toj ekipi :P
<dodobas> obruT: ne bas...
<dodobas> znam sto rade...
<dodobas> ali ne znam koliko su uspjesni/odrzivi bez kapitala investitora
<dodobas> eto i kisa ce :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> para
<SilverSpace> sad ga sruse
<SilverSpace> f1.com ne radi
<dodobas> meni je ok
<dodobas> e hebiga... sad sam ga urekao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nebus ti mene hebo ne ne
<SilverSpace> kaze kimi massi
<jelly-home> wtf jt tilkedrom
<dodobas> staze koje je neki njemac slagao... a ima monopol na sve 'nove' staze u zadnjih 10 godina
<dodobas> mozda i vise
<jelly-home> Hermann Tilke
<dodobas> da
<jelly-home> lolwut, Tilke has secured contracts to design many high-profile new world circuits from scratch. These include: [...] 2014 Bistra - Zagreb, Croatia (under construction)[6][7]
<MmikeRMRM> da :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobra utrka
<MmikeRMRM> skroz dobra, da
<SilverSpace> kimi se u svojoj povratnickoj sezoni vratio u cetvrtoj utrci na postolje
<SilverSpace> shumi to moze samo sanjati
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da je samo do vozaca... geytell bi bio u sredini
<SilverSpace> danas je sve u gumama
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> neka voze na cestovnim gumama... pa ce trajati 500 krugova :)
<SilverSpace> bilo bi ih u svakom zavoju 
<dodobas> vozit ce sporije :)
<dodobas> treba zabranit promjene guma
<dodobas> imas dvije komponente... jednu koja traje 115% trke i drugu koja traje 85% trke
<dodobas> pa na kojoj startas na toj zavrsis :)
<dodobas> ako forsiras... hebiga
<MmikeRMRM> i, kaj sad
<MmikeRMRM> spaniolska
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, jesi probao?
<jelly-home> eh, imas tri tjedna za voznju ;-)
<MmikeRMRM> da :)
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, SilverSpace SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> MmikeRMRM: kaj
<MmikeRMRM> SilverSpace, si vozio barcenolnu?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> nemam vise r-faktor
<SilverSpace> racunalo je kod sestre :)
<MmikeRMRM> ejebmusve :/
<MmikeRMRM> a kud sestra ode?
<MmikeRMRM> debil
<MmikeRMRM> instalirao grub u /mn
<MmikeRMRM> /mnt
<SilverSpace> "Jako sam sretan i u ovom trenutku me uopće ne zanima ni briga što će biti na sljedećoj utrci. Danas mi do toga nije stalo. Sada ćemo se dobro zabaviti, a kasnije ćemo pritisnuti da se ovo ponovi i na sljedećoj utrci," zaključio je Vettel
<chaky|xperia> Irc na mobitelu.
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-15
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junaci ! 
<BotaniCar> super, instaliram lynx i kao vezani paket mi povuce centos-indexhtml :) Info za paket kaze da sadrzi web serverov wellcome page :) Sta se to ne bi trebalo povuci kad stavljam apache (koji je vec 2 godine na tom serveru) ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, : -> #centos-hr :)
<BotaniCar> salis se ? :) 
<BotaniCar> nda, imam majmuna tamo, znaci - salis se :) 
<BotaniCar> dohvacam i parsam nekaj s weba , koji od tri predlozena nacina je najmanje bedast: http://jebo.me/pas/1 ? Ima nekaj jos optimiziranije ?
<jelly> hah, Ukrajina ima .укр
<jelly> hrvatska bi bila .xp, sva sreca da nemamo cirilicu
<jelly> bot...eh
<jelly> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 19.1°C (11:22 AM CEST on April 15, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 45%. Dew Point: 7.0°C. Pressure: 30.30 in 1026 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> .weather pula, croatia
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Pula, Croatia is 20.0°C (11:00 AM CEST on April 15, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 40%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Pressure: 30.24 in 1024 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> Apr 15 09:18:03 lin6 postfix/smtpd[2736]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: 450 4.1.1 <odjebi@majmune.co.yu>: Recipient address rejected: mail for *.yu not deliverable, domain expired 2010; from=<newsletter@grupnjak.hr> to=<odjebi@majmune.co.yu> proto=ESMTP helo=<grupnjak.hr>
<dzl-r> jelly milina
<dzl-r> lol
<jelly> tjedan dana od jakne za snijed do kratkih rukava
<dzl-r> expired 2010
<dzl-r> pa uzas, proljece i jesen su proslost
<jelly> error mesidj je moj; to= adresa je zanimljiva
<jelly> morao sam gledat na wikipediju da napisem nesto smisleno u poruku
<jelly> TLD ne postoji vec tri godine, al to ni malo ne sprecava razne spammere, pardon, njuzletere, da pokusavaju slati tamo.  Onda mi to stoji 5 dana u queueu bezveze
<dzl-r> zanimljivo ime svakako :D
<dzl-r> ne znam kaj je falilo .co.yu :D
<jelly> drzava ;-)
<dzl-r> :D :D
<dzl-r> jedva cekam ove eu parlamentarce
<dzl-r> da me obore s nogu, svojim znanjem engleskog
<dzl-r> :))
<jelly> pitam se ko je odavde uopce izasao na izbore
<BotaniCar> Ja ne, ne dajem kredibilitet mrcinama 
<BotaniCar> Nego, koliko teksta NRPE moze poslati Nagiosu ? Imam 70 znakova i to mi ne prolazi
<jelly> ne znam za NRPE, snmp ide do 1024 po jednom oid-u
<jelly> BotaniCar: mrcinama iz piratske stranke?
<BotaniCar> jelly: zaista vjerujes da ce ostati kakvi jesu nakon minimuma izlozenosti 'ovim drugima' ? Ja to ne bi mogao ni za sebe reci 
<BotaniCar> jelly: izgleda da NRPE ima limit na 24 znaka ./facepalm 
<jelly> wut
<jelly> to zvuci prilicno proizvoljno
<BotaniCar> kuis, imam senzor koji nekaj provjeri, grepam to i velim mu da ako dobije "synttacticaly incorrect" da izadje s exit kodom = i nagiosu kaze "service ok" ; no, ako mu stavim da grepa gresku i spremi kao $poruka, i da $poruka salje nagiosu, nagios veli da je servis u redu, a da NRPE nije dao feedback
<BotaniCar> $poruka je znacajno duza od "service ok" 
<BotaniCar> **exit kodom 0 , sorry, shift
<BotaniCar> idem se bas pejstnut na 'bin, imas koji nagios s NRPE-om da me provjeris kod sebe ? 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Ovo sam slozil: http://jebo.me/pas/9 ; ako zamijenim jedan echo drugim (zakomentiranim) , servis pokaze svoj status ( 0/1/2 ) , ali popratna greska ne prodj
<BotaniCar> ello weshmashian
<jelly> "syntactically incorrect"?  Kaj fali starom dobrom "syntax error"
<jelly> nemam NRPE, mi sve vozimo preko snmpda
<BotaniCar> nema toga vise, ovi kaj su pisali taj AS2 gateway koji provjeravam vjeruju u velike rijeci 
<jelly> alzo re: parsanje, cut|grep|awk, pogotovo awk '{print $47}', im tendenciju da se strga kod upgradea ili bilo cega
<jelly> ak imas json ili xml kao output, nadji neki pristojni parser
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak monitorirate udaljene mreze ? Busite firewall imate lokalne trapove koji forwardaju u centralu ili nekaj kao NCSA koristite ? 
<BotaniCar> kao output imam webpage koji lynxam u prvom koraku 
<BotaniCar> briem da je plain html
<jelly> ISP!  Imamo svoje mreze.  :-)
<BotaniCar> Ok, nespretno sam pitao ; kak fizicki odvojene lokacije nadzirete ? 
<jelly> snmpom!
<BotaniCar> A kak njega spajas s jednog kraja prevelike nam rvacke na drugi ?
<jelly> vjerovali ili ne, snmp radi i u Splitu i Osijeku ;-)
<BotaniCar> izlozen je prema van ?
<jelly> ne
<BotaniCar> Bi mi dal hint ? 
<jelly> uh, vlastita interna mreza
<jelly> ak ide prek tudjih linkova, ide neki VPDN/MPLS
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ja nekaj trebam sloziti da mrezu druge firme nadzirem, i ovo (NRPE) mi je zasad jednostavnije nego dodavanje jos jedne mrezne > VPN > SNMP
<jelly> za fush imam jednostavni vpn
<BotaniCar> to pitam 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 'el ovakve kayake rentas https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/644200_10151606781488561_878329513_n.jpg ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak nemas bar dva vpna doma, nije to to ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: :)
<jelly> kak bi inace do racunala doma koje je na susjedovom wirelessu dosao
<BotaniCar> dyndns ! 
<BotaniCar> i dogovor s susjedom da ti forwarda ssh 
<BotaniCar> jer on 'taj internet' koristi samo za pornice 
<jelly> ovo radi bez obzira kako sam spojen; ako mi padne link i idem preko 3G sticka, na primjer
<jelly> dyndns sam probao (sa routerom i tim 3g stickom), nisam zadovoljan stabilnoscu
<jelly> s druge strane nisam ga se previse trudio slagati da radi dobro
<BotaniCar> Meh, ak imas nekaj kaj dela .. 
<jelly> moram jos probati kak radi openvpn kad se promijeni link
<jelly> ovaj n2n koji trenutno trosim zna zastekati do 30-60 sekundi 
<jelly> i cesto moram propingati s druge lokacije da proradi
<jelly> (zato sad imam ping u beskonacnoj petlji kao blesavi workaround)
<jelly> ali simpaticno je sto mi ssh veze ne popucaju kad se promijeni provider ili zaswitcha IP adresa na DSL-u
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> Legenda: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V51OJr0ee6E
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: IM THE COMPUTER MAN!!!!!, Views: 459312, Rating: 98.33002%
<obruT> Ovaj e-mail sadrži grafike, ako ih ne vidite »pregledajte ga s preglednikom interneta
<obruT> u kojem paketu se nalazi preglednik interneta ? :P
<jelly> uf, bio je dobar... sastanak u Žaru
<jelly> bilo ćevapa, gurmanskih pljeskavica, i na kraju jagode sa šlagom
<hbogner> nego jel netko od vas bio u subotu vani u debian t-shirt i kosulji? gold club neko cudo od lokacije
<jelly> not me
<hbogner> vuklovarska/radnicak, tamo negdje
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva kutijica http://us.hardware.info/news/34462/gigabyte-working-on-compact-brix-system
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ce to biti previse para 
<civija> hbogner: green gold?
<hbogner> mislim da da
<jelly> hm, sheldon iz big bang theory ima istu majicu kao ja
<jelly> wrong, to je bila neka druga serija
<BotaniCar> Mmike: eto ti za na majcu: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540149_480955835310783_540072130_n.jpg
<jelly> Roundcube prijevodi:  cyrillic = Čirilično; hebrew = hibru
<jelly> glava = boli
<jelly> invert selection = ???
<jelly> "obrni" mi nije baš 
<jelly> jel moram biti dio tima za prijevode da bi vidio hrvatske prijevode raznih stvari kroz launchpad?
 * jelly traži kako se u drugim aplikacijama prevodi "invert (selection)"
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://www.crodict.hr/engleski-hrvatski/invert.html , prevedi kao "homoseksualac" :)
<jelly> [mark mail] [unmark mai] [homoseksualac] [delete]
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> A cuj, dopadalo nam se ili ne, nemo'sh protiv online prevoditelja:)
<jelly> ma nabijem ga
<jelly> invertiranog
 * BotaniCar ceka navalu pimpek shala
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, kak glasi recenioca na englestini ? 
<BotaniCar> inverting what & where *?
<jelly> sad sam se opet sjetio zasto ne trosim launchpad, ne daju mi spojiti stari srk.fer.hr i novi gmail account u jedan
<jelly> nema recenice, to je dio GUI-ja za selektiranje poruka i onda move ili delete ili mark as spam
<jelly> invert... invertira sve oznacene u neoznacene i obrnuto
<jelly> heheh, kolega objasnjava "yes" naredbu
<jelly> jr kolegi, jeli, ovaj gleda cem to sluzi
<SilverSpace> ides
<Mmike> glupi mysql
<Mmike> fulao putanju do ssl certifikata
<Mmike> a on veli 'unknown cipher'
<Mmike> novi ubuntu ima i novi top :/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-16
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, sit in :)
<ivoks> kak sam se nacugao
<dodobas> oink oink
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> Ima tko koju ATI karticu za posuditi?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa đes ti... zadnje sto sam te upratio je da cekas u restoranu....
<Mmike> ha?
<dodobas> btw. owncloud je bas dobro slozen
<Mmike> jel' radi kalendar kako spada?
<dodobas> to nisam probao... samo datoteke... :)
<Mmike> bio je bed da nije mogao pushati nove evente
<dodobas> kazu da imaju caldav
<Mmike> imaju ical, ja mislim
<Mmike> to je implementacija caldava
<Mmike> al' to nezna pushat nove evente
<Mmike> nego ti moras fetchat nove stvari
<Mmike> pa je malo naporno
<Mmike> dodobas, koju verziju 'top'-a imas?
<dodobas> kaze... calendar with caldav support
<dodobas> [dodobas@harch]$ top -v procps-ng version 3.3.7
<dodobas> kaze 'sync adresa' : .... owncloud/remote.php/caldav/
<Mmike> ma koriste davical ili tako nesto
<Mmike> sto - ne zna napraviti push
<Mmike> pa kad mi zena doda 'idemo na pregled!' onda se meni to ne pojavi u kalendaru
<Mmike> pa mi beskorisno :)
<Mmike> nego, kad u TOPu svom kazes shift-F
<Mmike> dobies 'novo' ili 'staro' sucelje za sortiranje kolona?
<dodobas> Mmike: ja koristim davical.... i thinderbird se lepo updejta... s vremenom
<Mmike> recimo: shift-F, n
<Mmike> to sortira po mem usageu
<Mmike> ili ne?
<dodobas> nemam pojma koje je novo koje staro...
<dodobas> shift-f otvori neki 'izbornik'
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> otvori ono sto je f otvorilo prije
<Mmike> sad su to izbacili
<Mmike> oh, well
<dodobas> Mmike: sigurno je ubuntu kriv...
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> k'o i za sve
<Mmike> microsoft prokleti
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Calendar_Server
<Mmike> dodobas, ^^
<Mmike> taj radi kako spada
<dodobas> to mi nije radilo...
<Mmike> da, ne radi s novim ubuntuom
<Mmike> tj, s novim pajtonom
<Mmike> nisam stigao se jos baviti time 
<Mmike> http://imagehaul.com/thehauls/95099dd0a510ada669136125dfbe17d4.png
<SilverSpace> dan jutro
<SilverSpace> prekrasno vani na bike
<SilverSpace> dali možete vidjeti sto je na ovome linku ?? http://is.gd/lToAth
<vileni> vidi se
<SilverSpace> thx
<civija> vileni: ima li karting ove godine?
<vileni> e, ima!
<vileni> mislim da je 8.6. datum
<civija> cool
<vileni> vec sam zaboravio na to da je tu bilo zainteresiranih :)
<SilverSpace> ima li tko predlog za PVC stolariju
<Mmike> vileni, daaaaaaaaaaaaaj!
<Mmike> vileni, vici!
<vileni> Mmike: ma sto :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa karting!
<vileni> imas firmu da te prijavimo? :)
<Mmike> naci cu firmu! :)
<Mmike> sam mi reci koliko para i to sve
<vileni> moram se raspitati jel sto drukcije za ovu godinu
<vileni> mozda civija zna kako inace ide procedura? :)
<civija> Mmike: moras biti firma partner sa strojarskim fakultetom :)
<Mmike> civija, nemoze drukcije?
<civija> tako je do sad bilo
<civija> studenata, zaposlenika FSB-a te tvrtki,
<civija> sponzora i partnera FSB-a
<civija> eto mozes i sponzorirat fsb :)
<civija> i nac jos 3 vozaca
<jelly> Scuderia Mmike
<Mmike> a nemogu se uguzit negdje?
<vileni> budz0ra pitaj, mislim da oni suradjuju s nama :)
<Mmike> budz0r, aaaaaaaaaaalo!
<vileni> prosle godine nisu bili koliko se sjecam
<vileni> samo cvh bio od firmi
<civija> budz0r: mozda bude i vozac ove godine :)
<civija> Mmike: 1600 kn je kotizacija za firme
<vileni> samo?
<civija> cini mi se da tako pise
<vileni> ja se sjecao necega tipa 2500 :)
<vileni> ako su pojeftinili, zakon
<vileni> studentima je tipa 400kn, zaposlenicima 1200
<vileni> civija: imas neki link, doc?
<civija> da, tako pise
<civija> vileni: pdf
<vileni> ajd fwd ako moze, dalibor.kezele@gmail.com :)
<civija> eto
<vileni> pojeftinili tvrtkama
<vileni> poskupili studentima :)
<vileni> ionako ih ima previse, i uvijek kasne, i ne odvezu treninge na vrijeme :)
<vileni> civija: a i ti si dakle AVL? :) i to sam zaboravio
<civija> jes :)
<civija> vileni: je li mi vozimo zajedno ili odvojeno?
<vileni> ovisi koliko bude timova, vjerojatno zajedno
<vileni> mislim da je 10 bolida, ili 11 cak
<vileni> a nas bude 6-7 timova
<vileni> javim kad dobijem informacije neke od kapetana tima :)
<Mmike> civija, vileni : moze meni fwd? mario@splivalo.hr
<vileni> evo
<budz0r> eto me
<civija> kaj si hoces?
<budz0r> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome za balkonska klizna vrata 410cm siroka 15000kn
<SilverSpace> demontaza i montaza
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj drugar di si ti 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ceka u sjeni...
<hbogner> SilverSpace, lurkam :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi u zg
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesam, i sjetim te se svaki dan da ti moram vratiti gps :D
<hbogner> i morat cu jedan dan u tvom smjeru se zaletit
<SilverSpace> ma hebes to :) mogli bi sad kad zatopi pivce na terasi jedno vecer popit
<SilverSpace> tam kod tebe
<hbogner> ahaa, ti bi pio, alkosu
<hbogner> eto budemo izgleda i 29 ako ne ranije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> treba maloo guzicu razgibati bas je fino danas na bike
<hbogner> ja sam u nedjelju odvozio par km
<SilverSpace> ja moram na servis kocnica zadnja skoro da ne radi a vidim malo i ulje pustila
<jelly> heh http://bugs.debian.org/691681
<hbogner> o pi... mu ......, odbili nam izvanredni ispitni rok
<hbogner> crno mi se pise, izgleda da cu u 9 mjesecu dobiti titulu ofr aka obicki fizicki radnik
<jelly> hbogner: nisi zavrsio srednju? :-)
<hbogner> opca gimnazija, mogu s tim govna brisat
<ivoks> 'jutro
<jelly> hbogner: to imam i ja, steta bacenog vremena na fax. :-|
<jelly> ok, moja je matematicka
<hbogner> vidim da cu virtualci morati dati vise jezgri, 2 su 100% zauzete
<hbogner> jelly, a faks si zavrsio ili si prekinuo
<jelly> hbogner: prekinuo
<ivoks> danas dodje jedna vesela vijest od jednog velikog, poznatog, hypervisor vendora :)
<jelly> da sam zavrsio ne bi rekao "to imam i ja"
<hbogner> pa faks neiskljucuje da imas zavrsenu srednju, dapace, uvjetovano je tim :D
<jelly> kolega ide na U.o.Liverpool MsCS-ish remote studij, 180 ECTS bodova za cca ~3 godine, 2-2.5 ak se potrudis 
<jelly> zanimljivo kako se studij pocne ozbiljnije shvacati kad pljunes 10k eura za isti
<Mmike> ivoks, popravili su unity? Ubuntu vise nece imati windows-sindrome? :)
<ivoks> hypervisor vendor
<jelly> Mmike: ne, dodali su podrsku za nove stvari a stare su i dalje strgane
<Mmike> jelly, btw, novi KDE mi radi jos gore nego stari :/
<jelly> novi?
<Mmike> zato pitam jel' ima neteko ATIja za posuditi, jer, moguce da je i nvidia driver bananiriran
<Mmike> jelly, a ovaj u 12.10
<jelly> Mmike: verzija?
<Mmike> Platform Version 4.9.5
<Mmike> skidam bas betu ubuntua novog 
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjeti kako ce to proci
<Mmike> mozda su tamo popravili KDE :)
<ivoks> tamo je 4.10.2
<ivoks> Mmike: ne bi preporucio betu, ako koristis nvidia driver
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto?
<ivoks> znam sigurno da skype ne radi pouzdano
<ivoks> a mozda ima i drugih problema
<jelly> ima previse novi driver
<Mmike> ivoks, koristim nvidia-experimental, 310.14, mislim da je
<ivoks> doduse, ovo je bug specifican za skype
<Mmike> a nvidia-current ima 304, mislim
<Mmike> tako da cu prvo to probati staviti
<ivoks> da, i ja koristim 310
<jelly> Mmike: nije li zadnji exp vec 319 
<Mmike> a vidim da je izasao i 310.50 ili tako nesto
<Mmike> jelly, mislmi da ne jos
<Mmike> samo neznam di da uzmem 310.50 (osim s nvidije)
<jelly> drugo sto ga u buntu nema
<ivoks> probaj, pa ces vidjeti
<Mmike> onaj PPA za nvidiju to ne pakira
<ivoks> meni stigao novi disk
<ivoks> sad ce i baterija i memorija
<Mmike> strgao ti driver disk!?
<Mmike> aha
 * Mmike mora citat naucit
<jelly>      313.30-1 0
<jelly>           1 http://debian.iskon.hr/debian/ experimental/non-free i386 Packages
<ivoks> Latest Event:	Portland OR
<ivoks> Arrival Scan - April 16, 2013 4:30:00 AM
<ivoks> clap clap clap... jos malo :)
<ivoks> Latest Event:	Goleta CA
<ivoks> Departure Scan -  
<ivoks> sigh... memoriji ce trebati dan-dva vise :)
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009NHAF06/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<ivoks> ovo sam si uzeo
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EV92QM/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044UY6R0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<ivoks> kod nas me je baterija kosta 3x vise :/
<ivoks> a ssd disk sam onda platio preko 3000kn
<Mmike> Version:
<Mmike> 310.44 Certified
<jelly> s/sam/bih/ ?
<Mmike> jelly, to mi pise na nvidia stranici
<ivoks> sam
<jelly> Mmike: to je stable
<Mmike> ubuntu brije da je stable 304.nesto
<jelly> ivoks: pih
<Mmike> mozda ima pravo
<Mmike> to me ivoks nagovorio davno da experimental metnem :)
<jelly> ubuntu kaska
<jelly> pise ti u changelogu nvidije sto oni drze za "stable"
<ivoks> mislim da je rijec o tome da 310 ne podrzava neke starije kartice
<ivoks> koje nisu tako stare
<ivoks> ima ubuntu i 173 verziju
<Mmike> ima, da
<Mmike> sad nac di je u KDEu restricted drivers manager...
<ivoks> 310 nije nikakav experimental
<jelly> ak se dobro sjecam, 304 postaje legacy uz 173 i 96
<ivoks> vec mozes odbarati, hoces 304, 310 ili 173
<Mmike> ii  nvidia-experimental-310               310.14-0ubuntu1 
<Mmike> tak se paket zove
<jelly> 310 je stable, 313 je exp 
<jelly> 310.14 je... star
<ivoks> nvidia-experimental-310 ne postoji u 13.04
<jelly> a 313?
<ivoks> nvidia-304              nvidia-310              nvidia-313-updates
<ivoks> nvidia-304-dev          nvidia-310-dev          nvidia-313-updates-dev
<ivoks> nvidia-304-updates      nvidia-310-updates      
<ivoks> nvidia-304-updates-dev  nvidia-310-updates-dev
<ivoks> trebao sam izuzeti -dev :)
<dodobas> extra/nvidia 313.30-3
<ivoks> 313.30 je i u ubuntuu
<jelly> onda Mmike ima nekakav izbor, mozda cak 3 razlicita drivera
<Mmike> da, vish
<Mmike> to cemo probat onda
<Mmike> ivoks, kad je riliz?
<ivoks> Mmike: za par dana, mislim
<ivoks> "Raring Ringtail" is the code name for Ubuntu 13.04, scheduled for release on 25 April 2013.
<ivoks> eto, 10ak
<dodobas> e ivoks, Mmike me zamolio da te pitam.... hoces mi donesti Doritose...
<dodobas> pls...
<Mmike> ljubi te majk :)
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> franck radi jebene tortilje :)
<ivoks> probaj ih
<Mmike> veli mi onaj 'additional drivers' kufer da koristim 'experimental' 
<Mmike> tj 'activated but not in use'
<Mmike> kako moze biti 'not in use'?
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> ako si instalirao, a koristi se noveou ili kak se vec zove
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak' to vidim?
<Mmike> lsmod veli da je nvidia driver upaljen
<Mmike> a noveau ne vidim opce da imam
<ivoks> lspci -nv
<ivoks> gledaj 'Kernel driver in use'
<Mmike>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Mmike>         Kernel modules: nvidia_experimental_310, nouveau, nvidiafb
<ivoks> ne znam...
<ivoks> ti si tajnik udruge, ti bi to trebao znati :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koju ti nvidju imas?
<Mmike> ivoks, da si mi sad blizu!
<Mmike> to mi je stara neki dan rekla
<ivoks> ne znam, doma
<Mmike> pa jebem ti sve :)
<ivoks> sad sam u portlandu s polufunkcionalnim laptopom
<Mmike> ivoks, aj uzmi X1 jedan!
<Mmike> carbon, stovise
<jelly> velis, onda moze preskociti i doritose?
<hbogner> il nek uzme goprohero3 :D
<ivoks> ma x1 je preskup
<ivoks> radje si nadogradim x200x
<ivoks> x200s
<ivoks> zadnji dobar lenovo
<ivoks> bez touchpada, 16:10, normalna tipkovnica
<Mmike> ivoks, 1500 dolara kosta, pa nije to pre skupo
<ivoks> je :)
<Mmike> nebi li 'kernel driver in use' trebao biti jedan od onih koji su pod 'kernel modules' ?
<SilverSpace> hocu brzi internet
<jelly> i ponija
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://www.brainfuel.tv/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/nopony.jpg
<SilverSpace> ides $1.9 billion godisnje utuku u f1 i to kaj se zna
<SilverSpace> jelly: thx :P
<SilverSpace> iso bi van a bole me noge od jutros
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi ici pogledati za naocale
<SilverSpace> problem mi je citati mala slova
 * Mmike je plivao
<Mmike> i sad cu ic vjezbat
<Mmike> a mozda predvecer i rolat odem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa gdjesi ti to
<SilverSpace> di plivas
<Mmike> mladost
<Mmike> a kako smo dobili office u hiltonu
<Mmike> izgleda da cu i tamo plivat :)
<SilverSpace> fuj bazen
<SilverSpace> ne volim miris bazena
<SilverSpace> kak da ja sad dodem do ovih novi prevoda kad ne znam u kojem paketu kaj stoji 
<Mmike> kak mrzim ovo sunce
<Mmike> pici mi u monitor
<Mmike> i otrkriva koliko prasine imam po stolu
<SilverSpace> mene faca zateze 
<SilverSpace> jutros malo zagorio 
<SilverSpace> samo se pitam kak je ovome liku kaj kod nas fasadu popravlja od jutra visi na uzadi i cjelo ga vrijeme sunce pici
<SilverSpace> umrjet ce ova dva tijedna 
<SilverSpace> 900 kB/sec 
<SilverSpace> nije tak ni lose
<Mmike> i opet
<Mmike> 'this driver is activated but currently not in use'
<SilverSpace> mogo bi sutra na hokej 
<SilverSpace> lol optuzili Bernardića za poraz na eu izborima 
<jelly> sad kad gledam kak se roundcube u zadnjoj verziji strgao sa našim slovima i UTF-7, na pmaet mi pada
<jelly> C:Đ>
<jelly> Š = [, Ć = ], Đ = \, Č = ... zaboravih, yay, Ž = @ 
<jelly> JUS_I.B1.002 ISO646-YU iso-ir-141 js yu
<jelly> aha. Č je bila ^
<Mmike> da :)
<jelly> debil, išao sam echo ŠĐČĆŽšđčćž | recode utf8..JUS_I.B1.002 da nađem koji su bili
<jelly> i mikroswitchevi na igličnim printerima 
<jelly> hm
<jelly> 12.04 je najfriškiji LTS?
<CrazyLemon> da
<jelly> debian 7 chroot mi ne radi na RHEL5 kernelu, tak sam očajan da idem probat ubuntu
<jelly> meh, isti kufer, FATAL: kernel too old
<jelly> djubrad je skompajlirala glibc sa opcijama koje ima tek 2.6.36 kernel 
<jelly> nemrem se maknut sa RHEL5 kernela na toj makini u dogledno vrijeme... produkcija
<Mmike> VN Bahreina, kako je najavljeno, ove će godine biti održana u još sigurnijim uvjetima. Staza će biti opasana zidom i bodljikavom žicom sa svih strana.
<jelly> :-|
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0056.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> majstor slozio prelaze na rubnicima na bike stazi 
<SilverSpace> hjao tablet http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/panasonicov-20-tablet-veci-4k/123232.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> 20"?  Toliki mi je monitor
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ne bi bilo lose to kao drugi monitor
<oki> dobro večer
<oki> da li ima koga
<SilverSpace> nema
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> dobroo večer SilverSpace
<Vlado9A3CY> samo duhovi linuxa :)
<oki> ma evo mene nakon dugo vrimena
<oki> naravno sa razlogom
<oki> naime počea sam raditi u wordpressu nešto, no međutim nemam u dashoboradu aktivnu opciju plugin za dodoavanje pluginova? gledao sam po postavkama, gdje da to podesim al nesnalazim se baš, iskreno
<oki> pristupam preko neta wordpress-u
<oki> SilverSpace?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<oki> preko neta pristuapm wordpress, korisničko sučelje admina tj za uređivanje dashoboard bi mi se trbalo nalaziti stavka plugin  al je nema? 
<SilverSpace> neki dan sam frendu updejtao wordpres i dodavao pluginove bez problema 
<SilverSpace> koja verzija wordpresa
<oki> 3.5.1
<oki> hrvatski 
<SilverSpace> da to je tadnja koliko se sijecam 
<oki> da, da li možda smeta ako s epristupa preko neta a ne preko ftp
<SilverSpace> kaj nema sa ljeve strane 
<oki> nema, ne bi se obraća sa pitanjem
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> mozda nemas dobro dozvole na mapu poslozene ne bi znao
<oki> pa zar ne bi trebala biti stavka plugin automaksi postavljena?
<oki> da li trebam nešto u psotavkam podesiti
<oki> gugla sam da nađem kakve upute, nisam uspio ništa naći
<SilverSpace> nemam ti pojma ja znam da sa ljeve strane ima plugin
<SilverSpace> i tamo dodajes sve pluginove 
<oki> neznamm ni ja
<SilverSpace> imas screenshot
<CrazyLemon> sta ti kaze http://domena.hr/wordpress/wp-admin/plugins.php
<SilverSpace> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c9/WordPress_Dashboard.png
<SilverSpace> nikada nisam imao takav problem
<oki> CrazyLemon -kad kliknem na ovaj link  pokaže Not Found
<oki> preptostavljam da je to MySQL  krivo postavljeno
<CrazyLemon> oki pa nemoj klikat na taj link osim ako nije tvoj wordpress na domena.hr.. zamjeni domena.hr sa svojim IPjem /domenom
<oki> stranica glasi: gledamovas.wordpress.com
<oki> da lije možda radi toga?
<SilverSpace> kako si taj wordpress instalirao 
<CrazyLemon> zato i ne vidis plugine
<oki> pa po uputama
<SilverSpace> znaci ftp 
<SilverSpace> upload
<oki> da ftp govori  it works! instaliran apache
<SilverSpace> nesto si shebo 
<SilverSpace> pokusajte ponovo :)
<oki> a vidim da jesam, kako da provjerim u čemu je greška, ili ako ponovno idem instalirati wordpress oće li se šta izgubiti?
<SilverSpace> pogledaj kako se dodaje rucno plugin
<SilverSpace> pa instaliraj 
<SilverSpace> probaj englesku verziju pa posle dodas hr mada preporucam en verziju
<oki> ok
<Mmike> koji viewer slika da koristim, a da kad uzumiram sliku da ju isti ne 'smootha'?
<jelly-home> Å¡to da radi s njom ako ne smooth?
<jelly-home> tj. bilinear ili trilinear interpolaciju
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> neka samo poveca pixele
<jelly-home> to se moze samo kad imas tocno 200%, 300% povećanje
<jelly-home> povecanje* :-)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to mi i treba
<Mmike> nasao gimp :)
<oki> SilverSpace i CrazyLemon
<oki> dogodilo se nešto neviđeno, pokuša sam i kada sam uspia kliknuo slučajno na opciju da nema stranice i sada nema al je zauzeta, kako da se ista ponovno reaktivira
<oki> na wordpress
<SilverSpace> ttp://www.iloveubuntu.net/today-april-16th-2013-canonical-and-vmware-announced-interesting-partnership-openstack-summit
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-17
<dodobas> oink oink
<MmikeDOMA> frljiiiiiiiiiii
<MmikeDOMA> frljaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dodobas> bu
<MmikeDOMA> "Why you think the net was born - for porn, porn, PORN!"
<dodobas> for porn...
<dodobas> hehe... http://www.klix.ba/fotka-dana/2013-04-17
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> pa hebate... kad imam posla preko glave, onda konstatno novi poslovi/zadaci
<dodobas> ili je to samo promjena osjecaja... stres...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, :) dodji malo tu :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: nah... ja samo agile (scrum/kanban) radim... issue tracking je takav waste of time :P
<dodobas> nego... vidi ovo
<MmikeDOMA> waste of time
<MmikeDOMA> eh :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: jel imas odesk korisnicki racun ?
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, mislim da cak i imam
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, hoces da kontrabiddam? :)
<dodobas> pa ne... nego eto... naletio...
<SilverSpace> dan
<MmikeDOMA> odesk db test je smijesan
<MmikeDOMA> general SQL i vec 5to oracle-related pitanje
<MmikeDOMA> kaj ja znam koje konstante NE postoje u orakletu
<SilverSpace> hm kopiranje u lan mrezi sa diska na disk ide ok ali sa diska na usb disk je sporo 
<SilverSpace> 2 mb/sec
<SilverSpace> vuce se ko krepani konj
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: exactly
<dodobas> isto tako je Javacript test, internet explorer specific
<SilverSpace> gledam kinu da su samo krug prije vettla pozvali u box bio bi drugi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nema sanse...
<dodobas> pogledaj vremena krugova
<dodobas> vozio je 5 krug... i vrijeme mu je bilo isto kao i onih ispred...
<dodobas> gubio je oko 1.5 po krugu
<dodobas> tako je bilo i s Hulkenbergom...
<dodobas> prva 4 kruga... 2 sek brzi od svih... i onda... 3 sek sporiji od ostalih
<SilverSpace> dodobas: vjerovatno bi izgleda da bi jos jedan krug gume izdrzale ako i ne bi ostao bi cetvrti jer je imao preveliku zalihu pred batonom
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mislim da ni google translator ne moze skuziti ovo sto si napisao :)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> kuzis ti samo se pravis tosa :P
<dodobas> .. vjetojatno bi... da bi .. ako i ne bi... uh...
<dodobas> nikad od tebe pjesnika :)
<SilverSpace> htio reci da su u reskirali krug prije ulaska u box da bi gume izdrzale krug vise
<dodobas> 'da bi' = u oku promatraca
<SilverSpace> ako ne bi i stigo ovu dvojicu napred ne bi nista ni izgubio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mislim da je vrijeme, da posaljes prijavu za glavnom strategista u red bull :)
<SilverSpace> gle sigurno i oni sad tako misle :)
<MmikeDOMA> zarez, zarez :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je to zarez
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovi izgledaju ko pilici http://www.bug.hr/_cache/2409f0eca45b1116d1f6f69c8e1e3352.jpg?rand=892146777
<SilverSpace> tvornica mobitela 
<weshmashian> kibidabi
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, jutarnja smjena? :)
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, imam osjecaj da cu iz postgres testa dobiti najlosije ocjene
<MmikeDOMA> preko 50% pitanja do sad je bilo o postgresovim operatorima
<MmikeDOMA> CREATE OPRATOR, jelte
<MmikeDOMA> operator!
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: naletio malo online prije posla. a kaj neb' ti trebo u ofisu bit? )
<weshmashian> :)
<MmikeDOMA> jok, migracija
<MmikeDOMA> od 7
<MmikeDOMA> pa nisam znao dal' ce nekog bit u ofisu ili ne
<weshmashian> aaaa, jes jes
<MmikeDOMA> cim prodje ovo idem po gume i onda dodjem
<MmikeDOMA> taman na biftek :)
<MmikeDOMA> veli abrkic da cemo danas imati mega-link uspostavljen
<weshmashian> ima afaik, a i ak nema - imas karticu, kaj ne? :)
<weshmashian> yay!
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, ne :)
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, kaj ti imas? :)
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: da, jucer je dobio. ugnjavi vedrana danas
<MmikeDOMA> a parking?
<weshmashian> uz malo srece mozes nac mjesto unutar 300m :)
<hrvojem> MmikeDOMA: dobra prilika da iskoristis onaj bicikl sto trune u spremistu :P
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> to je ideja :)
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: OPRATOR je lik koji gleda Opru jeli?
<jelly> pa jbm li 
<jelly> To: News <news@iskon.hr>
<jelly> From: "Promotiva.hr" <newsletter@promotiva.hr>
<vileni> to sam i ja dobio
 * obruT isto :P
<jelly> svaki majstor koji mi posalje na adresu harvestanu sa njuza je isti dan blokiran na provideru do daljnjeg.  Povremeno netko od njih i nauci
<obruT> nego, jel ide tko na cisco connect sljedeci mjesec ?
<jelly> <3 postfwd
<ivoks> jelly: promotiva je zaspamala cijeli HR ovih dana
<jelly> e pa sad ce imati 3k domena manje za spamat
<jelly> ^_^
<jelly> jos da je nagovorit ove Turbove da ih blokiraju
<vileni> i carnet?
<ivoks> tehnicki, ne krse zakon
<jelly> carnet nema unificani mail sustav
<jelly> ivoks: moja pravna i abuse sluzba veli da krse
 * jelly vjeruje
<vileni> ja bih se slozio
<ivoks> mail ima link na odjavu
<ivoks> afaik, to je dovoljno da je mail u redu
<vileni> je, ali tko me prijavio tamo? :)
<jelly> ok.  Onda krse best practice :-)
<ivoks> vileni: to nema veze; onda bi svaki mail za koji ne znas da ce doci, bio krsenje zakona
<jelly> ivoks: svaki koji je UCE
<vileni> pa ako je nezeljeni reklamni materijal, da
<ivoks> sto unistava osnovni princip komunikacije
<jelly> krivo.
<ivoks> slazem se da je ruzno i nepristojno
<ivoks> ali mislim da ne krsi zakon
<jelly> ako je legalno, ne bi smjelo biti
<vileni> zapravo bi trebalo zakonom rijesiti onog tko im je dao popis mailova
<ivoks> tocno
<ivoks> meni su poslali na sve moje adrese
<ivoks> ali bas sve, na .hr
<vileni> ali vjerojatno ima cijeli niz subjekata do tog
<ivoks> ja bi se kladio da su info dobili i od iskona, i od tcoma, i od vipa...
<ivoks> mozda ne namjerno
<jelly> info?
<ivoks> popis mailova :)
<drj_cro> poslovna hrvatska i eto ti svi emajlovi :)
<ivoks> il nesto takvo, da
<ivoks> a odakle njima?
<vileni> a da je samo taj, mi gomilu toga dobijemo
<drj_cro> skupljaju informacije sa raznih strana i pune bazu
<vileni> prvo su krenuli sa piramidama bosanskim :D
<ivoks> Get:25 http://archive.ubuntu.com raring/universe Translation-en [3748 kB]      
<ivoks> a u ku...
<ivoks> 4MB prijevoda
<jelly> grep SPAM_PROMOTIVA /var/log/mail.log|wc -l = 110, u zadnjih pol sata
<oki> dobri dan
<oki> SilverSpace or CrazyLemon?
<oki> evo pokuša sam jučer al sam zakaza za instalancijom worpress-a , pa sam ga izbrisao sa sudo apt-get purge wordpress, meutim u var/www/... mi se i dalje nalaze podaci od wordpress-a
<oki> kako da to isto maknem
<oki> i ponovno da instaliram wordpress i postavim postavke
<oki> imali koga da pripomogne
<dzl-r> obrisi rucno?
<dzl-r> :D
<dzl-r> sta kaze kad ponovno pokrenes instalaciju
<oki> dzl-r > nedopušta mi da izbrišem
<dzl-r> jesi probao apt-get autoremove --purge "imepaketa"  
<dzl-r> da ti obriše i config fileove
<dzl-r> kako ne dopušta?
<oki> evo sada ću ti pokazat
<oki> evo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5715862/
<oki> kako da to pobrišem?
<oki> dzl-r> ?
<dzl-r> ako ce ti pomoc
<dzl-r> obrisi cijeli folder
<dzl-r> cd /var/
<dzl-r> rm -rf www
<dzl-r> mkdir www
<oki> jesam
<oki> e sada da li bi me mogao pripomoć da ponovno probam isntalirat wordpress i postaviti msq postavke i ostalo
<oki> jer se baš iskreno ne snalazim
<dzl-r> a ja nisam nikad imao potrebe instalirat wordpress
<oki> znam da ide sudo apt-bget install wordpress
<dzl-r> tak da ni ja ga baš ne znam konfigurirat
<dzl-r> http://pastebin.com/hMjBupY4
<dzl-r> evo ak ce ti pomoc da konfiguriras mysql
<oki> nažalost zakazao
<oki> očito je da nešto krivo radim
<dzl-r> u cem je problem
<oki> a evo sada mi ne radi localhost
<oki> dzl-r jel bi moglo korak po korak, ratio sam upute ove: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress#External_Links
<dzl-r> sta kaze
<oki> kaže da operacija nije dozvoljena
<dzl-r> joj nasao si koga ces pitat
<dzl-r> nesto sa dozvolom
<dzl-r> treba chmodat nekaj sigurno
<dzl-r> probaj chmod -R g+rw /var/www
<oki> dzl-r > evo uspia sam izbrisa sam i ponovno napravia dir www
<oki> e sada korak po korak instalacija wordpressa
<oki> sudo apt-get install wordpress
<oki> jel moram kao root biti da bi instalirao ili je dovoljno da bude moj username
<oki> dislexia@dislexia
<civija> oki: pa instaliraj wordpress u svoj $HOME/public_html folder i nemas zajebancije dozvolama i sl.
<oki> civija> pozdrav, wordpress se nalazi u  var/www/ 
<dzl-r> civija takav mu je tutorial :D
<civija> oki: /var/www je u vlasnistvu root usera sto znaci da sve sto radis u tom folderu moras radit sa sudo nesto
<civija> ili mijenjati ovlasti na fileovima
<civija> a ako ga instaliras u svoj folder onda se ne moras muciti s time
<dzl-r> ali bi morao promijenit path u apache configu?
<civija> i?
<oki> civija> razumio sam, al sa sudo mi nije isto tilo raditi
<civija> oki: cisto sumnjam, prije ce bit da ti nisi ispravno koristio
<oki> civija>  vjerovatno da je tako ima bit, e sada kako dalje ...
<oki>  kad utipkam http://localhost/wordpress/ piše mi not found
<civija> kako izgleda apache config za taj vhost?
<dzl-r> pa dobro jesi napravio symlink od tog /usr/share/wordpress do /var/www/wordpress
<dzl-r> vec kad radis tako
<oki> evo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716029/
<dzl-r> napravi kak ti je civija rekao, instaliraj wordpress negdje gdje imaš ovlasti zatim promijeni path u apache configu
<dzl-r> tesko je to objašnjavat korak za korakom kad se vidi da se ne mozes bas snac u vlastitom sistemu :)
<oki> pratim ove upute https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<civija> pa izgledaju poprilicno jednostavno
<civija> sta tebi nije jasno?
<civija> tj. na kojem si koraku zapeo?
<dzl-r> pastebin
<civija> ?
<dzl-r> sudo mv /var/www/wordpress /usr/share/
<civija> dzl-r: aj prestani mu pisat gluposti
<dzl-r> pa tu je stao
<dzl-r> ocito da ima wordpress u /var/www
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716047/
<dzl-r> daj mu pomogni onda
<civija> dzl-r: u uputama ne pise da treba moveat wordpress iz /var/www u /usr/share
<civija> sudo ln -s /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/your_theme/ /var/lib/wordpress/wp-content/themes/your_theme :)
<civija> ovo your_theme treba zamijenit s imenom teme
<oki> civija> mislio sam da mi je to direktorij za postavljanje tema koje se skinu
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716057/
<oki> kad upišem http://localhost/wordpress piše mi onda not found
<civija> opet pitam kako izgleda apache config za taj vhost site?
<oki> s kojom naredbom
<jelly> mozda bi mogao napraviti lokalni RBL za ovakve domace spammere da ne moram na X strojeva konfigurirat iznova
<jelly> onda ga mogu koristiti i na institucijama
<dzl-r> oki  /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<dzl-r> bar kod mene
<oki> dislexia@dislexia:~$ /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf bash: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf: Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija dislexia@dislexia:~$ sudo /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf sudo: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf: naredba nije pronađena dislexia@dislexia:~$ 
<dzl-r> hjoj
<dzl-r> :))
<oki> civija>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5716135/
<dzl-r> :D
<oki> civija?
<SilverSpace> hja 
<SilverSpace> oki: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Instalacija_Ubuntu_LAMP_servera
<SilverSpace> vrlo jednostavno 
<oki> SilverSpace hvala na ovome 
<hbogner> hej automobilisti, kakve ljetne gume preporucujete?
<dzl-r> heh
<dzl-r> koliko se vozis?
<dzl-r> ako pravis dosta kilometara, duze relacije. ne vrijedi Å¡tedit
<dzl-r> ja sam štedio prošle god , 500kn za 225/55 R16 sa ugradnjom što je turbo jeftino
<dzl-r> ovu sezonu ce izdrzat, iducu ce vec bit gadno
<hbogner> 10k-15k km godisnje
<hbogner> gledam cijene kod nas i slovenije 266-466, 320-511, slozenci 200kn jeftiniji u prosjeku
<dzl-r> ako ti se isplati zasto ne
<dzl-r> ali za tu kilometrazu, kupis nesto jeftinije
<hbogner> http://www.vulkanizerstvo-lasic.si/products.aspx?view=search#!filter=tires&vehicleType=1&width=185&profile=60&diameter=14&type=1
<dzl-r> recimo kupiš lošiji brand ali bolju klasu gume
<dzl-r> djabe ako je brand, kad im je to najlošija guma
<SilverSpace> hbogner: uzmes pirelli 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> do karlovca i nazad ce izdrzati
<hbogner> dzl-r,  prvi put kupujem ljetne gume, ali gledam kod slovenaca najskuplje cisto za usporedbu
<hbogner> Michelin ENERGY SAVER + 185/60 R14 82H
<hbogner> Kod nas: Samo 642.20 Kn  :d
<hbogner> Cijena bez poreza za nerezidente EU:46,04 €
<hbogner> cca360kn
<hbogner> pa ti reci
<CrazyLemon> kod ovog lasica su stvarno nizke cijene.. drugdje po sloveniji su +10/15€ na gumu cijene :)
<hbogner> 282 kn razlika
<hbogner> pa da idem po jednu gumu isplati mi se
<dzl-r> sve je to srednja klasa
<hbogner> Pirelli P1 CINTURATO VERDE 185/60 R14 82H  41,62 € vs Kod nas: Samo 522.20 Kn 
<dzl-r> za 10-15 tkm super
<hbogner> uz ovaj auto su mi dosle ljetne pirelli gume
<hbogner> dzl-r, koje od tih?
<CrazyLemon> kako srednja klasa.. energy saver+ je najbolje ocijenjena guma ove godine kod adaca :)
<dzl-r> moja preporuka http://www.vulkanizerstvo-lasic.si/izdelek/000014860460/bridgestone-turanza-er-300-185-60-r14-82h
<hbogner> jer razliak od 5€ po gumi mi je jos ok, toliko ustedim na jednoj gumi u odnosu na nase cijene :D
<hbogner> problem mi je izabrati koje :D
<dzl-r> ne znam kaj bi ti preporucio, ove sam vozio
<hbogner> imam set zimskih, michelin alpine, i sad trebam set ljetnih na svoje felge i samo mjenjam
<dzl-r> 6 godina na autu 120tk izdrzale doduse malo drugacije dimenzije
<dzl-r> a CrazyLemon mislio sam reci da su sve na toj stranici gume srednjih performansi, Å¡to je apsolutno zadovoljavajuce za njegove potrebe :)
<dzl-r> a eto nek ti i energy saver uđe u uži izbor :)
<dzl-r> neces pogrijesit, vec kad su ti zimske Michelin
<hbogner> ok, thx ljudofi
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<StephenS> 'vecer
<SilverSpace> uh dobra vecera
<SilverSpace> hebemti ovaj oki bi wordpress instalirao a jos nema pojma ni o terminalu 
<SilverSpace> ni kak mu se hove home
<dzl-r> nemre apache config naci, super ako se krenio ucit
<dzl-r> ali ako mu je to posao onda kvragu i sve :D
<jelly-home> uh... prvih 12-24 mjeseci svaki dan je pun takvih stvari
<jelly-home> dobro je ak te ima ko poduciti i ak im se da
<oki> dobro večer
<oki> SilverSpace?
<oki> ili netko drugi 
<oki> da li ima koga
<oki> ?
<Vlado9A3CY> kaj te muci oki ?
<oki> oko wordpress na ubuntu
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da moras to sam vidjeti o cemu se radi...
<oki> ma ne kontam ovo podešavanje šta piše u install.php
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam nazalost iskustva s wordpressom
<Vlado9A3CY> si probao googlati?
<oki> evo goglam non stop
<oki> i pokušavam
<oki> nadam se da ima nekoga
<oki> imam problem u terminalu: dislexia@dislexia:~$ sudo apt-get instal filezila sudo: ne mogu pronaći računalo dislexia Password: 
<dzl-r> sudo apt-get install filezilla 
<dzl-r> ne kuzim
<dzl-r> sta si sad napisao
<oki> u terminalu da idem pisat naredbu sudo apt-get install  nešto onda mi se pojavi da ne može pronaći računalo
<dzl-r> o grome, pa ti si nesto gadno spandrknio :)
<dzl-r> ne znam se koristit nicim sto je prevedeno na hrvatski
<dzl-r> i ne znam za taj error
<oki> dzl-r >  azašto mi se ovo pojavi i kad upišem sudo apt-get upgrade da računlo nemože nać?
<dzl-r> aj kopiraj to molim te na pastebin ili lupi ss
<dzl-r> stavi si ubuntu na engleski i googlaj svaki errore
<dzl-r> googleisyourfriend
<oki> dzl-r http://paste.ubuntu.com/5717250/
<oki> ništa jedino opet sutradan pokušav at
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-18
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<dodobas> ...
<dodobas> I'm aware of some examples such as Ushahidi and some of the work by
<dodobas> Canonical (Shittleworth) but would like some first person stories for those
<dodobas> of you who are also looking into this situation.
<dodobas> ...
<dodobas> Shittleworth :D :D :D
<jelly-home> paging Dr. Freud
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> uh hladno ujutro bome
<SilverSpace> malo sam se zahebo na bike otiso pretanko obucen
<dodobas> vlazno je...
<SilverSpace> to je pravi premijer http://is.gd/r7gpJd
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to je kralj ruskog podzemlja... trenutno je v.d. precednik
<vileni> ja sam u 6:30 krenuo biciklom, ali standardno jakna i rukavice :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: car putin :) 
<SilverSpace> vileni: da prehladno je ujutro mada sunce pici pa me prevarilo 
<vileni> ja se nedam prevariti, bolje previse nego premalo :) na povratku mi pun ruksak uvijek 
<SilverSpace> vidim oki opet u problemima :)
<SilverSpace> taj ne zna iscitati kaj mu google izbaci a kamo li kaj mu terminal izbaci 
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<BotaniCar> kak su povezani OKI, google i terminal ? :DD
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol ovaj oki kaj dode na kana
<SilverSpace> l
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj je bus dosel po rakijetinu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: neam pojma, s'i su mi bolesni doma pa sam med. sestra cim zavrsim s poslom :) Ako dobijem zenu da stane na noge, moze :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebemu kaj imas bolnicu doma 
<SilverSpace> kkopet
<BotaniCar> da opet, stalno :) Dok je samo mali bolestan,jos je i dobro, zaduzim zenu i ne pojavljujem se doma :) Ali kad su oboje .. 
<SilverSpace> hebemu kaj neke viroze 
<BotaniCar> Je, bil sam prekjuce s zenom kod doktora - cekaonica puna ; s malim kod doktora - cekaonica puna ;s malim u labosu - cekaonica puna :) 
<SilverSpace> ja da pokucam u drvo kak netjak ide stalno u vrtic nis nije pokupio 
<BotaniCar> Cuvaj netjaka :)
<SilverSpace> ove zime smo prosli lisho 
<BotaniCar> Hehe , ti si jedna od 3 osobe za koje (sad) znam da znaju kaj je 'proci lisho' :)=
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oppau_explosion
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ammonium_nitrate_disasters povijest
<BotaniCar> testiranje softvera je dosadno i zamorno :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: istina... ja zato ono sto isprogramiram tutnem odma u produkciju, testiranje je dosadno, valjda radi :)
<BotaniCar> Najbolji test je produkcija ! :) 
<obruT> tako je, korisnici su najbolji testeri
<BotaniCar> Sto me opet na arghkrokor podsjetilo :) Lijepo im nakeljimo testnu i prod instancu, oni nalijepili svoj erp na produkciju i poceli odma tamo :) Naravno, sad slusam vapaje jer se sve izlomilo :) 
<jelly> heh http://raspberrypicolocatie.nl/
<obruT> jelly: zanimljivo :)
<jelly> pitam se dal ti spoje i daju pristup serijskoj konzoli i gumbu za reboot
<BotaniCar> stuck at "maakt het mogelijk om"
<obruT> BotaniCar: imas gore ikonicu s nekom englenskom zastavom :)
<BotaniCar> nah :) No habla engleze, esse :) 
<BotaniCar> Dze in je HR prijevod ? 
<obruT> to sam se i ja pitao, pravi propust
<obruT> treba im odmah kontaktirati administratora, uloziti prosvjednu notu i osnovati stozer za dignitet hrvatskog prijevoda stranjskih sajtova
<BotaniCar> Al, mockery as(s)ide, dobra im je forica ovo :) "kupite nam RP , mi cemo ga imati, a vi ga mozete (i ne morate) koristiti. Uvjetujemo uslugu time da morate dijeliti resurse" :) 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da je to neki lik a-la SilverSpace, samo se dosjetio da mu je dosta da hosta negdje 100 RP-eva, a sve ostale moze preprodati :)
<BotaniCar> jos bolje, mozda negdje vrti emulator, a nema ni jedan RP, sve ih proda FIFO principom :)
<jelly> zasto mislis da je odrzavanje emulatora jefitinije od te krame
<BotaniCar> Kak ne ? Kupis i kolociras za jeftine pare neki stariji server ; svaki iduci RP koji ti dodje je zarada ; a dam se kladiti da mogu emulirati vise RP-a po kubiku s klasicnim PC-em nego u taj isti kubik stane RP-a
<BotaniCar> Naravno, izvlacim zakljucak iz prsta jer - nemam ni RP :) 
<jelly> da mozes emulirati 20 RP-jeva normalne brzine sa 1-2U kutijom, bio bi milijunas kad bi prodao kod za taj emulator
<BotaniCar> mozes misliti kak bi itko to kupio :) kazem da izvlacim zakljucak iz prsta - ne znam koliko je performansan taj RP ; ali ako su svi k'o silverov, nisu nesto 
<jelly> jesu :-)
<BotaniCar> Y U make it sound like it can compute ? :D
<obruT> sam procesor mu nije nesto narocito brz, ali graficki cip odradjuje svoj posao
<jelly> svi su ko SSov
<jelly> memory bw mu je katastrofa
<jelly> P3 je mogao 500MB/s, P2/266 250MB/s, rpi ide 100MB/s
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, da sam bil tak bedast i kupil jednog, sve mane bih pravdao nikakvom cijenom . Mene cudi da ta sklopocija _ista_ moze
<BotaniCar> Hahaha, zvali me iz Microsofta sad :) Nisu me nazvali da mi kazu da je istekao partnerski ugovor, a da mi njihov  notifikacijski sustav nije poslao obavijest ; zvali su da nas upozore da vjerojatno koristimo piratski softver ( windowsi su svi iznajmljeni kroz partnerski program ) :))))))
<obruT> nazovi ti njih nazad i reci ti njima da vjerojatno koriste piratski softver
<BotaniCar> Meh, zahvalio asm na okasnjeloj obavijesti, spustio slusalicu, predao stvar shefu u ruke; cujem da galami na nekog :) 
<obruT> ja sam ih jednom zvao jer nisam uspio registrirati neki softver (ne sjecam se jel bio MS office ili nesto drugo) pa su me isli uvjeravati da ja to imam piratsku verziju i da ne mogu registrirat
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> mislim, ja sam prvi koji ih uvijek bani, al brate .. nda, nisam napomenuo da su mi kao kontakt dali broj koji je iskljucen :) Srecom sam imao konkretno ime, pa smo nekak dosli do doticne osobe, da shef ima na kog galamiti :) ž
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> novi disk, nova memorija, nova baterija... novi zivot za stari x200s
<ivoks> ma mislim...
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00398/osmrtnice_398639a.swf
<ivoks> gle sta ovi stave u flash
<BotaniCar> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ti pijes sodu bikarbonu iz ducana ili apoteke ?
<SilverSpace> uh bas je dobro vani 
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj to nije isto 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa navodno ova kupovna sadrzi nekog aluminija
<obruT> kupovna aka iz ducana
<jelly> ne bi nas valjda podravka trovala
<SilverSpace> obruT: cisto sumljam da su razlicite
<SilverSpace> Å to je Kepler snimio?
<SilverSpace> NASA opet ima neku izvarednu presicu
<SilverSpace> HNS: Izbore za EU izgubili smo jer je Milanović šutnuo Jakovčića
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva teza
<SilverSpace> uu dobar http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/mercedes-gla-concept--prve-sluzbene-fotografije--suparnika-bmw-a-x1-i-audija-q3/1097686/
<SilverSpace> doduse to bi civija trebao reci kakav je 
<oki> dobri dan
<oki> imam jedan problem kada u terminalu upišem sudo apt-get install nešto onda mi ovo ispiše http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719017/ ? kako da mi opet normalno radi
<jelly> oki: imas li zapis za to ime hosta u /etc/hosts?
<oki> jelly opet mi isto ispiše
<oki> ovo : dislexia@dislexia:~$ sudo /etc/hosts sudo: ne mogu pronaći računalo dislexia Password: 
<jelly> oki: /etc/hosts je tekstovna datoteka.  Å to ima u njoj?
<oki> jelly - kako da joj pristupim kad to utipkam u terminalu ispiše mi: dislexia@dislexia:~$ /etc/hosts  bash: /etc/hosts: Pristup odbijen dislexia@dislexia:~$ 
<jelly> oki: to nije naredba!  less /etc/hosts ili cat /etc/hosts
<civija> sudo less /etc/hosts ili cat /etc/hosts
<civija> command not found: ili
<civija> :)
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719035/
<oki> evo u opastebinu gore
<oki> civija isto mi ispiše ka i ovo gore da nemože nać računalo dislexia
<civija> oki: pratio si one upute od SilverSpacea i samo slijepo pejstao naredbe, je li tako?
<oki> civija> nisam slijepo već po njegovim uputama, i pratio šta radim
<civija> ako si pratio sta radis zasto si onda na dislexia nadopisao 'mojserver'?
<oki> civija on mi je to rekao da to napravim kako bi bio virual host
<civija> SilverSpace: upute su ti krivo i zastarjele
<civija> krive*
<oki> jer cilj mi je da imam wordpress instaliran di mogu editirati, dizajnirati, i uploadati na net preko " imestranica. wordpress.com"
<jelly> oki: well, trebalo je dodati razmak izmedju treuntnog imena i mojserver.  Nista, bootaj neki livecd, montiraj ovo sa diska i popravi
<oki> da li mogu to kako u text editoru proimijeniti?
<jelly> oki: da, kao root u text editoru sa livecda
<oki> znači da to moram nanovo instlairat ubuntu?
<jelly> s obzirom da je sudo treuntno strgan
<oki> *instalirat
<jelly> ne moras instalirat nanovo, samo popraviti stanje na disku
<jelly> dakle bootas livecd, NE INSTALIRAS, nego montiras instalirani Linux pod livecd dok radi sa sudo mount... , i onda editiras tu datoteku
<SilverSpace> civija: nisu nis stare rade jos uvijek
<jelly> oki: mislim, mozes i instalirati nanovo ak te volja, ali nije nuzno potrebno 
<civija> SilverSpace: a kad npr. ugprades apache i on pregazi httpd.conf jer ocekuje da je taj file prazan?
<oki> e nažalost nemam livecd? , imali kakvog načina preko terminala
<jelly> civija: zasto bi pregazio?
<SilverSpace> oki: ej heboga patak pa sve krivo napravis kaj neznas citati 
<jelly> oki: liveusb, bilo kakav drugi bootabilni linux ce biti ok
<civija> jelly: ok, nece pregazit ali ce te pitat zelis li ga pregazit
<jelly> civija: ofskroz
<oki> SilverSpace> kako si mi govoria upute tako sam radia
<jelly> i onda pametan admin pogleda razlike i napravi sto treba
<SilverSpace> jes moj kujac
<SilverSpace> hebote 
<civija> jelly: ali pametni admini ne citaju SilverSpaceove upute :)
<SilverSpace> neznas ni prepisati 
<jelly> hebote kujac
<civija> zato kazem da su krive
<oki> gle 127.0.0.0 radi , čak i 127.0.1.1 isto, sada da lije to možda radi toga pa smeta, neznam?
<jelly> fora su mi ove nepsovke
<civija> jer ce odabrat yes i onda se kasnije cudit zasto vise ne radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> civija: sve to lijepo radi 
<jelly> oki: sudo ne radi jer se promijenilo ime stroja.  Za pocetak, to treba popraviti, prije bilo ceg drugog.
<oki> međutim u terminalu mi traži pasw kada idem sa naredbom sudo i ispiče da nemože naći računalo dislexia
<civija> SilverSpace: nisam ni rekao da ne radi nego nije ispravan nacin
<jelly> kad bi imao neku manje debilnu distru, mogao bi se ulogirati kao root
<civija> SilverSpace: ako sumnjas pogledaj sluzbenu dokumentaciju pa usporedi
<SilverSpace> samo oki ima naviku da radi sve kaj nade na netu pa ima dvije konfiguracije
<SilverSpace> itd itd
<SilverSpace> civija: ma znam 
<SilverSpace> vidio 
<civija> zato kazem s obzirom da dajes upute pocetnicima bolje im je dati updateane upute
<civija> cisto da ne bi bilo kasnije ubuntu mi pobrisao apache konfiguraciju i sl.
<oki> da, istina tako je, jer se još učim i treba mi prakse
<SilverSpace> oki: pa naravno da ne moze kad si krivo napisao nemoj da ti vadim log di je sve ispravno napisano 
<oki> nisam ebete da nemogu skontati šta mis e govori ili upućuje
<SilverSpace> sa svim razmacima itd itd
<SilverSpace> kaj ne mozes skontati naredbe kaj samo trebas copi paste
<SilverSpace> copy*
<oki> SilverSpace> to sam i radia
<SilverSpace> ma nisi 
<jelly> kod podešavanja postavki i izvršavanja naredbi treba biti iznimno pažljiv, copy/paste nije uvijek najbolja opcija
<SilverSpace> sad mi je zao kaj sam te bacio u /WC
<oki> dobro onda zašto sam morao napisati u hosts dislexiamojserver ?
<SilverSpace> da vidis da toga nema
<jelly> recimo, wordpress konkretno hoće strgati naredbe tak da c/p ne radi dobro, pretvori - u —
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma iz terminala u terminal radi sve ok 
<oki> šta znači to
<oki> WC ?
<jelly> civija: tu jebe lud munjenog izgleda...
<SilverSpace> jelly: valjda ti je jasno koj je lud
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> a onaj drugi je munjen, da
<oki> dragi ljudi mene samo intersira kakao da imam wordpres da mogu editirati, dizajnirati itd.. i uradak postavljati na net preko ove domene "ime stranice.wordpress.com"
<SilverSpace> oki: kak ti mislis wordpress sloziti kad neznas ni postupak za sloziti LAMP
<SilverSpace> oki: tam ne mozes nista to sam ti objasnio imas restrikcije ili ti zabrane 
<SilverSpace> znas li uopce naredbe kaj koja znaci 
<SilverSpace> ls cp rm cat itd
<SilverSpace> lud sam kad netko hoce iz osnovnjaka na fakultet
<SilverSpace> lud
<SilverSpace> jos cu dobiti nogu sa kanala
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> imam ovo http://www.neowin.net/forum/uploads/monthly_05_2010/post-317332-12744518659446.jpg
<SilverSpace> ne pitam te dali imas spisak nego dali znas kaj koja radi 
<SilverSpace> copy paste ti nece nis u zivotu pomoci 
<oki> SilverSpace> pa iz ovog popisa vidim Å¡ta koja radi
<oki> no ne usudim ih se sam koristiti da nešto ne zabrljam
<oki> pa se više volim uzdati u stručnjake poput vas
<SilverSpace> opet ja drumom on sumom
<SilverSpace> zato kaj ih ne razumijes
<oki> ls- izlistavanje , cd- ulaz u datoteku ili direktorij, chmod 777 - dozvole, sudo apt-get  - pokretanje instalancije, mk dir - izrada direktorija
<oki> to za sada znam šta znači ostale su ipak za naučit
<oki> e da lsusb - pregled postojećih uređaja 
<jelly> preciznije, "chmod 777" su "loše dozvole"
<oki> tu sam da naučim uvik nešto novo
<oki> pa da li mogu bez bootanja porminit ovo i riješiti problem
<jelly> manjak kvalitetnog materijala na hrvatskom je možda problem
<oki> jelly,civija,SilverSapce?
<jelly> ?
<oki> jelly> ovi gore prethodno spomenuti problem
<jelly> oki: ne, koliko ja znam, imaš strgani sudo koji je jedini način za doći do administratora
<oki> onda ću morati pokrenuti ponovno ubuntu
<jelly> možda se možeš ulogirati kao root preko rescue opcije u boot meniju
<oki> kako da to učinim
<jelly> kod reboota ima nekakav meni, ne znam ima li ubuntu nekakvu Rescue ili Recovery opciju
<jelly> ako ima, to bi ti moglo dati root shell
<jelly> ako dobijes pristup root accountu, mozda editirati /etc/hosts i dodati razmak gdje nedostaje
<jelly> mozes*, ne mozda
<oki> iskreno neznam
<oki> kako je ono naredba z pogledati koju verziju ubunta ima
<oki> m
<jelly> lsb_release -a, na primjer
<oki> 12.04.
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719162/
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eH2JmRqCT8I
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Pipedream Extreme Fuck My Big Fat Titties, Views: 27587, Rating: 89.333334%
<oki> SilverSpace> Å¡ta da napravim
<oki> da li da onda nanovo instaliram ubuntu ili ne?
<SilverSpace> jelly: dali se to moze iz recoveri moda
<SilverSpace> popraviti
<jelly> pa, sad sam rekao da moze ako postoji nekakav rescue mod koji ti da root shell
<SilverSpace> da sad sam i ja procitao :)
<SilverSpace> vec kad sam tebi napisao :) ne citam ni ja
<jelly> mislim treba bootati neki, BILO KOJI linux sa rootom i editirati jednu datoteku
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> oki: jesi probao restartati 
<SilverSpace> i u recovery uci 
<jelly> linux korisnik zlu ne trebalo treba imati neki livecd ili liveusb pri ruci; normalna instalacija ubuntua je sasvim ok livecd
<SilverSpace> joj moram si opet neki server doma sloziti fali mi 
<SilverSpace> jedno racunalo doma imati je ko ne imati ni jedno 
<jelly> nemas li raspiju
<SilverSpace> najgore mi je kaj ne znam gdje sam si stavio novo kupljeni disk u koju kutiju
<SilverSpace> jelly: imam to mi ta tv xbmc
<SilverSpace> ta/za
<jelly> spojis usb tipkovnicu s trackpointom, instant racunalo
<SilverSpace> sporo i neupotrebljivo
<SilverSpace> onaj tvoj cube... je vec ok
<jelly> bojim se da ispod 2 GB memorije nije za desktop
<SilverSpace> najgore mi je kaj si sad ne mogu nis kupiti jel vise od 20kk moram sad u stan uloziti
<SilverSpace> danas sam za naocale pljunuo soma kuna
<oki> kako da u verziji 12.04 LTS ubuntu podesim kontrolu na rdnom površinom sa nekog drugog komojutera tj. pristupa
<jelly-home> heh, kad bi meni ocale kostale samo soma kuna, odma bi tri kupio
<SilverSpace> http://hr.rsdelivers.com/catalogue/search.aspx?query=Raspberry+Pi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: moje su samo za citanje
<SilverSpace> staracka dioptrija 
<dzl-r> oki proguglaj teamviewer 8
<jelly-home> hmm --- dondelelcaro has changed the topic to: wheezy release scheduled for May 4/5
<SilverSpace> ovaj intel PowerVR kujcu ne vrijedi
<SilverSpace> ka to ubrtati 
<SilverSpace> hebo ih Cedarview
<obruT> opa, A model :)
<oki> večer
<SilverSpace> oki: jesi slozio
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> problem 2 imam, pokušavam sada ugasiti komp i neće da se ugasi na isključivanje, kada kliknem onda mi ponovno otvara login box
<oki> da se ulogiram
<oki> SilverSpace> nisam uspio
<SilverSpace> ugasi iz terminala
<oki> s naredbom kill
<SilverSpace> sudo shutdown -h now
<SilverSpace> kad ja tebe killnem
<SilverSpace> hebote vidjet ces sve zvijezde
<oki> eto me nazad brzo
<oki> ne ide s ovom naredbom
<SilverSpace> kak ne ide
<SilverSpace> sudo reboot
<SilverSpace> rebutaj
<SilverSpace> onda
<oki_> SilverSpace > jesam uspio sam
<oki_> al i dalje je ostao problem ovi sa da nemože naći računalo dislexia
<SilverSpace> oki_: jesi ispravio to kak smo ti rekli 
<oki_> SilverSpace> nisam uspio
<SilverSpace> i kaj se onda cudis
<SilverSpace> kak nisi uspio 
<SilverSpace> jesi otiso u recavery mod
<oki_> gleda sam recovery mode al nisam uspio ga nać
<oki_> jel se može preko terminal pristupiti
<SilverSpace> ne moze
<SilverSpace> ako ne zans instaliraj ponovo
<oki> SilverSpace> s kojom naredbom editiram gile host.conf
<oki> u terminalu
<oki> jel sa grub
<oki> ?
<dzl-r> :D:D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-19
<vileni> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jaoooo 
<BotaniCar> izgubio mi se home iz LVM-a :) u /lvm/backup/vg_a262 imam zapis za njega, u fstabu ga nema, fdisk ga ne pokazuje. pvdisplay pokazuje da je LVM velik kao da je i home u njemu. Kaj bi moglo biti ? 
<SilverSpace> hebemti Prekini citam  kao Pokreni i cudim se kaj mi se svaki puta srusi program 
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja mutavac
<SilverSpace> opa prvi trening poceo skoro zaboravih
<dodobas> fak....
<dodobas> jos sam usteko slusalice u laptop... i sad se pitam koji K.... :)
<hbogner> photorec je zakon
<BotaniCar> ima tko iskustva s LVMovima ? Naime, jedan volume mi se kod svakog reboota pojavljuje kao neaktivan , kad ga aktiviram rucno i mountam, radi bez problema. Kaj bi to moglo biti ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel u svojoj vg?  Jesu svi pv-ovi za tu vg vidljivi kod boota?
<BotaniCar> jelly: u jednom vg-u imam 3 volumea ( root , swap, home ) svi osim home-a se bude aktivni ; dracut ih vidi kao inherited pri bootu, ali ne aktivira sve ; dracut log je prazan , lvmanage log nije postojao, sad sam tek ukljucio logging
<jelly> cudno, ne vidim poseban razlog zasto boot proces ne bi jednostavno napravio vgchange -ay, kao sto debian radi
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji je to OS?
<BotaniCar> jelly: centos, kad ja rucno ( postboot) napravim vgachange -ay i nakon toga mount /dev/mepper/LVM_name/lv_home /home - to radi 
<BotaniCar> "mepper" .. 
<BotaniCar> vidim u logovima da mi je prije neg je stvar pukla yum nekaj azurirao , strah me da je azurirao dracut kad je server pao ( ujutro sam ga zatekao bootanog u prompt i trazi root pass za recovery )
<jelly> kod mene yum nista ne azurira automatski
<jelly> ko zna sto centos radi
<BotaniCar> :) tu politiku sam i ja imao dok sam imao vremena rucno i planski azurirati .. premalo me da pokrijem sve .. 
<hbogner> smrc, laptop nema dovoljno usb prikljucaka, 3 su zauzeta,a trebaju mi jos 2 :(
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hub
<hbogner> SilverSpace, bas razmisljam o tome :D
<hbogner> ali dobro, nemoram sve istodobno raditi
<hbogner> za pol sata su mi dva slobodna i ond amogu dalje ...
<hbogner> nego kad imas vremena da ti vratim gps?
<hbogner> napokon sam provjerio jesam sve skinuo s njega :D
<jelly> a nemas usb hub na monitoru slucajno
<jelly> dell i lenovo monitori obicno imaju 2-4 porta
<hbogner> jelly, ovo na laptopu radim, i ne nemam takav moonitor, monitor je philips, ali nisma na poslu pa ...
<jelly> onda pati
<hbogner> patim, zujim po netu dok ovaj radi :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ako imas popodne vremena mogu doci do tebe tak moram ici u chipoteku
<hbogner> ovisi kad popodne jer neznam kad se vracam u kvart
<SilverSpace> hajde javi kad saznas
<hbogner> heh, ti reci kad si planirao pa da ti kazem koliko se mogu prilagodit :D
<SilverSpace> gle meni pase sve 
<SilverSpace> glavno da je chipoteka otvorena
<jelly> mm baklave
<hbogner> hmm, netko mi je pricao da je dd nist koristi za brisanje, evo sad dd-ao drajv i photorec nasao 0 fajlova
<jelly> neko ti je lagao
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> uf, pokvario sam si rucak sad
<hbogner> netko tu na kanalu sjecam se
<hbogner> i meni bilo cudno i sad imao priliku testirat
<hbogner> prepisao sve sa zero i prazno
<vileni> http://hostjury.com/blog/view/195/the-great-zero-challenge-remains-unaccepted
<jelly> ak si NSA mozda imas opremu koja ce iz signala sa plocal moci dokuciti sto je bilo prije nula gore, al...
<vileni> da :)
<hbogner> znam za taj challenge
<hbogner> i znam da se moze izvuci dok god nije prepisano preko toga nesto novo
<jelly> nije toliko zanimljiv jer ne smijes otvorit disk
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi razmislio :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, neovisi o meni, to je problem, a znat cu tek kasnije
<BotaniCar> pih, prasac me odspojil 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ok
<hbogner> kad saznam javim, ako ne danas kod mene onda ja jedan dan dodjem do tebe :D
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, imam gresku "Warning: partition 1 does not end at a cylinder boundary" , to bas i ne mogu popraviti bez dilitanja postojece Patricije, jelda ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ne bi trebalo imati veze jer mi OS koristi LBA , a ne CHS , 'el tak ?
<SilverSpace> f1 drugi trening
<SilverSpace> hm di nam je MmikeDOMA 
<oki> dobri dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: to se vjrlo vjerojatno ne treba popravljati
<BotaniCar> jelly: do tog sam zakljucka i ja dosao , sfdisk sve vidi kak treba, koristim LBA pa ne bi trebalo imati veze. Da ne moram reparticionirati,slozio bi to cisto radi urednosti 
<BotaniCar> ono kaj me fakat muci, a necu biti pametniji do sutra je zakaj mi dracut nije automountao sve volumene .. imam verbose logging upaljen, sutra van radnog vremena cu probati isprovocirati problem opet. Zasad izgleda kao da je jedini razlog da ne aktivira/mounta volumen taj sto me server mrzi :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak izgleda sfdisk -d /dev/sdwhatever?
<BotaniCar> sec da pejstbinam kaj imam 
<oki> jelly> pozdrav, nisam uspio riješiti svoj problem
<jelly> /o\
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<jelly> BotaniCar: er, to nije sfdisk -d /dev/sda
<BotaniCar> na dnu pastea
<BotaniCar> stavio sam ti na uvid i fdisk 
<jelly> aha, taj pastebin site je sugav ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) i moje coravo oko ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: izgleda tip-top, alignment na 2048s tj. 1MiB je ispravan
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni izgleda kao da on smatra da je blocksize neki drugi, a prijavljuje ovo kaj vidis. 
<BotaniCar> no, radi i nema veze, samo imam neuredan log pa pizdekam 
<vileni> OCD much? :)
<BotaniCar> indadeeee
<BotaniCar> kak necu OCD-at, nije da nas tu ima 30 da samo logove pregledavamo :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: to je samo stari fdisk (ili koji drugi alat), buni se bezveze
<BotaniCar> jelly: i ja velim, prasac :) 
<BotaniCar> usput, kak sam si testni centos izlomio sinoc, ostavio sam i epel i rpmforge upaljene i zavrtio yum update .. sve je izlomil :)
<oki> jelly>  kako da pristupoim datotekama hosts i da prominim, izbrišem duple postavke pošto imam dva postavljena localhost http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721294/ ?
<jelly> oki: sorry, dva čega? Gdje vidiš dva localhost?
<BotaniCar> moj search ne nalazi ni jedan :) 
<jelly> oki: molim pastebinnaj sadržaj /etc/hosts
 * jelly has a feeling of déjà vu
<BotaniCar> usput, jelly, koji fdisk imas na debianu  ? centos 6.4 ima "fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.17.2) "
<jelly> BotaniCar: noviji. :-)
<BotaniCar> kak sam bedast, sjedim za debianom .. 
<jelly> ok, lažem, isti! :-D fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.17.2)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> mislim da je oki lupio cat /dev/null > /etc/host
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: Permission denied.
<BotaniCar> Sad sam se zagrcnuo od smijeha :) 
<weshmashian> perversion denied
<jelly> x hamster dot com!
<oki> jelly > evo ovo su od sva 3 host  datoteka http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721304/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721312/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721319/
<jelly> (NSFW, dakako)
<jelly> oki: koji od tih je /etc/hosts?
<BotaniCar> depends on wether you work with weshmashian or not :) 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> oki: koja je od ovih prava 
<SilverSpace> kaj si ti to jadan radio 
<SilverSpace> opet me moras ljutiti
<dzl-r> hihi
<weshmashian> prednost posla je kaj ne postoji NSFW :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak te ljuti, uzmi jednu ljutu pa se skuliraj
<BotaniCar> oki: okini "cat /etc/hosts" i daj nam ono kaj ti to vrati na ekran 
<dzl-r> crni Oki :)
<jelly> nema koristi od toga da se ljutiš
<oki> SilverSpace> terbsal bi biti  ova prva ali nije jer se u terminalu ispiše da računalo dislexiu nemože pronaći
<SilverSpace> jelly: moze li dvije :)
<SilverSpace> oki: nismo te pitali kaj bi trebalo biti nego kaj je
<jelly> SilverSpace: doziraj prema količini ljutnje
<SilverSpace> i vec te dva dana pitam jesi lu otisu u recavery mod
<SilverSpace> i probao popraviti
<SilverSpace> ili digo live ubuntu cd ili usb pa porravit
<SilverSpace> kaj ti sve trebamo crtati 
<oki> SilverSpace jesam otišao sam u recovery i probao sam i nisam uspio
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ti je reklo 
<oki> evo ispis zatraženog http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721331/
<SilverSpace> kak nisi uspio 
<SilverSpace> sto nisi mogao editirati /etc/hosts
<SilverSpace> ili koga vraga
<oki> da nisam mogao editirati
<oki> jer da jesam onda bi već uspio prominiti ime hosta
<SilverSpace> kad si vjerojatno isao sa sudo 
<SilverSpace> u recovery ti netreba sudo 
<SilverSpace> samo gedit /etc/hosts
<oki> znam to sam skontao jer u recovery sam kao root
<hbogner> "sudo: ne mogu pronaći računalo dislexia" <-- kaj to radi tamo????
<jelly> gedit? nano!
<weshmashian> ed!
<weshmashian> edlin!
<SilverSpace> kizis ti lika BotaniCar mu napise da "cat /etc/hosts"
<jelly> tog nema u buntu, weshmashian 
<SilverSpace> a on stavi ispred sudo
<weshmashian> jelly: trebalo bi!
<jelly> ima nano, mozda ima vi
<SilverSpace> da namo 
<weshmashian> jel' portao netko Notepad od zadnjeg puta? :)
<SilverSpace> ne gedit
<weshmashian> nema ni emacs?
<weshmashian> *g*
<jelly> al ak preporucimo okiju vi ne bude gotovo do iduceg vikenda
<SilverSpace> moja greska
<hbogner> nema emacs
<hbogner> ima pico
<jelly> mislis, nano
<weshmashian> svasta
<jelly> nano je ocito 1000x bolji od pico
<weshmashian> ocito
<SilverSpace> 999% tocnije :)
<BotaniCar> nego, trazim install date svojih linuxa ; el mi datum kad je kreiran /etc/install.log referentan ?
<jelly> linuxa?
<jelly> ls: cannot access /etc/install.log: No such file or directory
<SilverSpace> danas cu kazniti sam sebe
<SilverSpace> napit cu se ko smuk
<SilverSpace> bemti bedake
<jelly> BotaniCar: instalacijske procedure i paketni sustavi su iznimno distro-specificni
<SilverSpace> pokusaj Cedarview drivera u 12.04 nije uspio 
<BotaniCar> jelly: vjerujem :( nekak kontam da tu fajlu sustav nakon instalacije nije diral 
<SilverSpace> odustajem 
<BotaniCar> u principu, ni jednu stariju fajlu ni nemam 
<SilverSpace> majke im ga nabijem
<SilverSpace> glupi intel 
<BotaniCar> E, nemoj tako po mom omiljenom precijenjenom brandu :)
<SilverSpace> nema sanse  3d akceleraciju pokrenuti
<SilverSpace> sjebali su skroz taj atom 
<SilverSpace> sa tim Cedarview poverVR
<BotaniCar> kaj ce ti to, za linux ionak nema igara koje bi to znale cijeniti, a wobbly windows imas i ovak :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemres xbmc pokrenut bez toga
<BotaniCar> usput, sjebali su kua , mi vrtimo windowse na jednom atomu i radi 3d , jebo te linux :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ha.  Ak je root fs tip ext4, imas creation time na njemu
<BotaniCar> jelly: care,carski ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: win 7 leti na ovome
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si izvukao poantu iz toga ? :) 
<SilverSpace> da linux ne valja 
<hbogner> ima negdje kod nas "natjecaj" sa starosti instalacije, igustin za sad vodi .
<hbogner> al nesjecam se di
<jelly> BotaniCar: naravno, POSIX APIji nemaju nacin za pristupiti i vidit taj creation timestamp... :-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moj kujac intel ne valja
<BotaniCar> jelly: bitna je dobra ideja, bum se snasao :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: f="/"; dev=`df -P "$f"|tail -n1|awk '{print $1}'`; i=`stat -c%i "$f"`; sudo debugfs -R"stat <$i>" "$dev" 2>&1|grep ^crtime
<SilverSpace> glupi ingineri 
<jelly> BotaniCar: (/msg dpkg crtime)
<jelly> hbogner: moj linux nije reinstaliran otkad sam u firmi (11.2000.), jel se to racuna
<hbogner> da, al neznam di je to bilo
<jelly> al promijenio je sijaset diskova, racunala i filesystema
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam ti ja debugfs, nit postoji kao paket za centos 
<jelly> BotaniCar: budi root.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gle plocu mogu jedino si server sloziti bez gui http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2700-ITX/?cat=Specifications
<BotaniCar> whoami
<BotaniCar> root
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: instaliraj windows 2012 i igraj se :) 
<jelly> [14:01] ~ => rpm -qf $(which debugfs)
<jelly> e2fsprogs-1.41.12-11.el6.x86_64
<jelly> BotaniCar: da gi jebes, e2fsprogs imas instalirane..
<jelly> nema da fali
<BotaniCar> bome imam ( e2fsprogs-1.39-35.el5 ) ; bilo kako bilo ona linija koju ste ti i dpkg predlozili ne vrati nista ; kad maknem pajp i grep onda dobijem "no debugfs"
<jelly> el5?
<hbogner> jelly, BotaniCar : tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep created
<BotaniCar> el6
<hbogner> tako nekako je islo
<jelly> BotaniCar: zasto onda imas paket za el5?
<jelly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 214200 Jul 13  2012 /sbin/debuge4fs
<jelly> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  79576 Jul 13  2012 /sbin/debugfs
<jelly> ^^ RHEL5
<jelly> u petici su alati za ext4 u e2fsprogs i imaju modificirana imena, support za ext4 je dodan naknadno 
<jelly> u e4fsprogs 
<BotaniCar> jelly: krivo sam rekao , el5. 
<jelly> tune4fs -l /dev/ar/ar0 | grep created 
<jelly> Filesystem created:       Wed Apr 17 17:48:59 2013
<jelly> hbogner: fakat
<oki> skužajte ljudi šta sam bio odsutan ručak mi je bia
<jelly> ona linija gore je za creation time bilo koje datoteke, al to ti ni ne treba, pa onda koristi ovo hbognerovo
<jelly> BotaniCar: osim toga, fali ti /sbin u PATH-u
<BotaniCar> da, to je korijen svih mojih problema 
<oki> SilverSpace> kako da izbrišem dupli ovi hosts.save datoteku
<SilverSpace> oki: nemas kaj brisati
<oki> ali imam dva hosts.save datoteke, pa pastea samu ona 3 prethodna pastebina
<hbogner> oki, bitan je samo hosts
<SilverSpace> odes u recavery mod i upises nano /etc/hosts
<SilverSpace> i tamo stavis razmak izmedu tvog usera i mojserver
<SilverSpace> i snimis
<oki> evo probat ću pa javim
<SilverSpace> bez sudo itd 
<SilverSpace> nano /etc/hosts
<SilverSpace> snimis tako da stisnes majprije ctrl+x
<SilverSpace> pa stisnes y
<SilverSpace> i nakon toga enter
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj ljudima bez predznanja predlazes da otvaraju datoteke u editoru ? Kaj nije bezbolnije da cat-a/less-a , bar nemre nikaj prepisati 
<BotaniCar> *pregaziti
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ctrl+o je save, ctrl+x je exit
<jelly> BotaniCar: vec znamo sto ima unutra.  Sad treba otic u single user i popravit
<hbogner> jeeees, upload zavrsen, sad mogu dalje, prvo na zapad, pa ti se onda javim kad saznam kako dlaje SilverSpace 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> ahm, sorka onda, nisam problem pratio od pocetka 
<SilverSpace> ctrl+o ili ctrl+x koja razlika
<SilverSpace> nakon izmjene
<dzl-r> kaj ne ponudi da saveas ak ides odmah ctrl+x
<BotaniCar> ponudi, ako cemo dlakocijepiti, hbogner ima praf - save i exit nisu isto
<BotaniCar> luda bubamara mi sletila na salicu od kave i sad trci u krug po rubu .. 
<BotaniCar> nego, htio sam vam reci da su djevojke postale bezobrazne. Ne moze mi nitko reci da ne mogu hodati na nacin da im se grudi manje tresu i provociraju me ! 
<dzl-r> da ti gatam u dlan, sreća ti je na putu
<dzl-r> lol
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: pa da
<SilverSpace> zato i kazem pespotrebno je ctrl+o
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti znas 
<BotaniCar> E, dzl-r vidim ti mesec u treca kuca, ima da ides na put ; cuvaj zena 
<SilverSpace> drzi se windoza :)
<dzl-r> lol
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to si mi dobro rekao, samo ponestaje mi windoza u preduzece :) 
<BotaniCar> na sta sam spao kad imam vise ljunixa nego prozora :(
<SilverSpace> opa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dzl-r> dobar dan, dobar tek https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/922785_10151548019584670_692014626_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> hebote koje vrijeme doslo niko nece danas sa menom piti 
<SilverSpace> svi papucari
<BotaniCar> za sve homofobne sportase: http://x.vukajlija.com/var/uploads/reactions/201211/39723/fOQpaTrYbEK3sC8dcpc40Q2.gif 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dobro je jos i prosao 
<SilverSpace> od mene bi po brnjici dobio 
<dzl-r> haha
<BotaniCar> ma, kaj ti ne dodjes da ga zagrlis i malo mu cupkas dlake s ledja ? :D
<weshmashian> o_O
<dzl-r> ne vjerujem u tu gej agendu
<dzl-r> kaj ja znam ne bih imao potrebu prebit ih
<dzl-r> nikad nisam geja u zivotu vidio, a nadam se da ni necu :P
<dzl-r> kaj ih stvarno ima tamo po metropoli?
<SilverSpace> pun kujac :)
<BotaniCar> ima ! Neki su i crnci ! 
<BotaniCar> Neki su i zidovi, pu,pu ! :)
<BotaniCar> neki su i ZENE ! 
<SilverSpace> boli me briga kaj je ko 
<SilverSpace> samo nemoj skakati pred menom 
<SilverSpace> derati se
<SilverSpace> Otkriven pravi identitet bombaša: Braća su i dolaze iz Čečenije!
<SilverSpace> sad ce rusi dobiti zeleno svijetlo 
<dzl-r> ma uzas i te parade ponosa split zagreb, 80% su ih heteroseksualci koji ih podrzavaju
<dzl-r> a dobro gdje su onda homo-si :D
<dzl-r> a tih amera mi je isto pun kufer, otvoris neki portal rubrika Svijet
<BotaniCar> dzl-r: ja sam zakljucio da ih ima malo, ali su jako glasni :) 
<dzl-r> 1.sportaši iz Bostona daju krv, 2. majka iz bostona 3. djecak iz bostona 4. pas tragač iz Bostona //// END 4/4
<BotaniCar> :D
<dzl-r> sami naprave pizdariju da mogu progurat kojekakve zakone
<weshmashian> o super, sad i tu?
<weshmashian> a nitko ne komentira kak ce wheezy uskoro bit stable? :)
<BotaniCar> Svi tiho trljamo ruke :) 
<BotaniCar> Htio sam reci "zajebi to, cekam novi ubuntu" :)
 * BotaniCar plays with his rpm
<weshmashian> kinky bastard :)
<BotaniCar> Mood up ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QzhRLAQzH4&list=UU7fLeEWbUOq6y9cbpTut2kg
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Bad Copy - Metalac, Views: 301, Rating: 100.0%
<oki> SIlverSpace ja mislim da sam podesio kako da to provjerim jesam li dobro napravio
<oki> SilverSpace>  evo uspio sam izbrisati ovi hosts.save.2 file
<oki> ostao mi je hosts, hosts.save, hosts.save.1
<oki> da li da izbrišem i ova preostala dva
<oki> ?
<oki> SilverSpace> evo uspio prominiti
<jelly> fun! http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<BotaniCar> ja sam debil, sve kaj c/p prvo ide u notepad. 
<jelly> weshmashian: komentirao jucer, danas je to vec stara vijest
<jelly> BotaniCar: u tvom se slucaju isplati biti debil
<jelly> tom*
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne ? :D
<BotaniCar> mogao si i bez korekture :) 
<weshmashian> jelly: eh, nisam gledo kanal jucer
<jelly> eh sad
<BotaniCar> koji mi je kua trebalo da implementiram grafice u nagios, sad me biznizmeni zovu svaki put kad krivulja pogodi neki treshold, naravno da ne znaju zakaj su tresholdi kakvi jesu i kaj znaci kad ga krivulja dotakne .. 
<oki> SilverSpace uspio sam prominit tj. podesiti sada se više ne javlja u terminalu da nemože nać računalo dislexia
<oki> ono šta mi je još ostalo je wordpress pod upitnikom
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemoj crtati crvene thresholde
<BotaniCar> hmm, 'el trebam kaj restartati nakon kaj editiram /etc/aliases ( dodao sam za postfix par aliasa ) ; reloadao sam postfix 
<jelly> ili crtaj sebi a njima ne
<jelly> newaliases
<jelly> ne treba nista reloadati
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad sam bas jednom kaj me nazvao i pitao jel mogu spustiti krivulju rekao da ne mogu, ali da mogu dici treshold .. 
<BotaniCar> to, njualajaziz ! Fala ! 
<jelly> isto kao u semdnailu
<jelly> (t-komovi MTA se predstavljaju kao Samdnail i Qmlai)
<BotaniCar> LOL !
<BotaniCar> Sanadermail
<weshmashian> Sandsnail
<jelly> oh, da ne spominjem spam od njihovog sindikata, kojima NITKO u firmi nije dao dozvolu da nam salju mejl
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije vas odnos takav da je njihov sindikat njihov, a ne vas ? 
<BotaniCar> Neko pumpa statistike 
<jelly> mi nemamo sindikat i nismo u njihovom; to ih ne sprecava
<jelly> naravno, kad posaljem na abjuz, ne desi se... bas nista ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) Treba za svaki kua imati definirane financijske penale, nema druge :) 
<jelly> pa bas; svaki mail 5 kuna, pa da vidimo
<jelly> poslali ste mail na... 20000 adresa?  Nema problem, ovdje je racun za advertising usluge
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT5Lnn8uo8
<datase> jelly: Title: Balkanski spijun - Mozda ste dobili pogresan broj.mp4, Views: 100392, Rating: 99.444446%
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kak bi na takav prijedlog reagirali 'ispovi' kao vip/tele2 , oni sami salju kvadrilijardu 'neduznih poruka' svaki mjesec :) I, kome bi isle pare ? 
<jelly> oni imaju ugovor i dozvolu korisnika, nije bed
<civija> sale: ping!
<civija> jelly: je li imas ti ikakve veze s carnetom?
<civija> ili veze u carnetu? :)
<jelly> civija: kao korisnik, da
<jelly> a to... je druga stvar ;-)
<jelly> civija: reci sto ti treba pa cu ti reci dal moja veza ima ikakve koristi...
<civija> jelly: provjerit zasto je istekla jedna domena?
<jelly> civija: nemam vezu u dns sluzbi, sorry
<civija> ok
<civija> tnx anyway
<jelly> mozda registrar od $firme ima, ali radno vrijeme i jednih i drugih je upravo proslo
<jelly> a kaj veli dns.hr?
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: fun fact: plasma-desktop mi pojede 100000k fd-ova svakih par dana
<jelly> pardon, 100k
<oki> dragi ljudi usspio sam promijeniti
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> sad svima ginisa
<jelly> evo, moze i kilkeni
<oki_> jelly> uspio sam prominiti
<oki_> no imam sada problem drugi
<weshmashian> medica + kilkeni
<jelly> ... chimay plavi?
<SilverSpace> jelly: uh kilkeni zakon
<SilverSpace> kako je dobro vani 
<oki_> pokušavam da šta imam na virtual host da imam to u /var/www
<SilverSpace> zasto u /var/www
<jelly> za svaki <VirtualHost> složi poseban DocumentRoot
<jelly> recimo, ak ih nemaš puno, može /var/www/prvi.example.org, /var/www/drugi.example.com, itd
<civija> jelly: evo rijesio
<civija> istekla domena jer je nitko nije produzio
<civija> zasto nije produzio
<jelly> heh
<civija> zato sto su imali mail @htnet.hr
<oki_> zar nije da var/www omogućava da sve šta napravim na virtual host tj u home/www  ako prebacim u var/www je dostupno na netu ili govorim krivo?
<civija> koji vise nije aktivan tako da nisu ni dobijali mailove da treba produzit :)
<jelly> civija: zato sto majstori u carnetu, kad su preuzeli dns sluzbu, nisu provjeravali kontakt adrese
<jelly> prosle godine su hrpe domena zakljucali
<civija> a ne znam ko je gori oni u carnetu sto nisu provjeravali ili ovi sto jos nakon 10 godina i dalje koriste @htnet.hr
<civija> dobro da nije hinet.hr
<oki_> SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> civija: :)
<civija> oki_: nemoj se ljutit ali s obzirom da nakon par dana jos nisi digao taj wordpress mislim da je bolje da to i ne zavrsi na netu :)
<civija> i s obzirom na nedavne napade vjerojatno se ne bi dugo zadrzalo na netu
<jelly> jebate, ovdje kao da nitko nije bio pocetnik koji nema pojma
<oki_> civija> ne ljutim se, nego pokušavam podesiti
<jelly> pusti čovjeka da slaže natenane
<civija> pa ne branim mu ja :)
<civija> samo kazem
<civija> ali malo su mi zivci napeti kad moram rjesavat pizdarije koje su posljedica tudje nemarnosti pa ... :)
<SilverSpace> oki_: dali ti sad radi apache php itd 
<SilverSpace> jesi to provjerio 
<jelly> civija: onda nemoj rjesavati isto to u slobodno vrijeme ovdje, pa si na miru
<jelly> ak si korisnik sjebe makinu nepovratno, bude naucio, ak ne nauci, ljudi ce prije ili kasnije odustati od pomaganja
<civija> jelly: slobodno vrijeme = fush vrijeme :)
<oki_> Silver Space> kada utipkam u nav baru 127.0.0.1 piše hello! it is working!
<civija> dosta za danas
<civija> vrijeme je idealno za neku pivu
<civija> zivili ljudovi
<jelly> cockta rossa mi je ugodno iznenadjenje
<SilverSpace> oki_: ok sad dalje provjeri php
<jelly> totalno ruzicasto pice za pickice, ali osvjezavajuce i fino
<oki_> al kada utpikam ovo http://localhost/test.php onda mi se pojavi  Adresa nije pronađena  localhost nije moguće naći. Provjerite ime i pokušajte ponovo.
<dzl-r> jelly necu nista rec na to
<jelly> dzl-r: kad su pokvarili coca colu sa glukozno-fruktoznom formulom
<dzl-r> necu opcenito raspravljat o sokovima
<SilverSpace> oki_: jes slozio test.php datoteku
<dzl-r> nikakve vrste
<oki_> pratio sam ovaj link http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_instalirati_LAMP_server#Testiranje_Apache-a
<dzl-r> bas bi mi jedna pivcina sjela sad, vani je lijepo suncano :)
<dzl-r> terasica i tak to :))
<oki_> test.php datoteku imam u var/www
<dzl-r> jesi instalirao php
<dzl-r> daj folderu ovlasti
<dzl-r> i tak to
<dzl-r> odo i ja na pivicu, kavicu :)
<jelly> kako se instalirati na terasu
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Gustafi – Kega si sanjala, Garbage – Only Happy When It Rains, Edwyn Collins – A Girl Like You, Duran Duran – Save A Prayer, Denis & Denis – Oaza snova
<oki_> evo sada sam išao dati ovlasti al su mis e svudi pojavili katanci na pojedinim datotekama
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas to bi i ja htio hnati 
<SilverSpace> znati*
<SilverSpace> apt-get install beer
<SilverSpace> http://mojserver
<SilverSpace> 127.0.1.1
<SilverSpace> oki_: kaj ti tu kaze
<SilverSpace> ode
<oki> kada upišem ovo izlista http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721919/ s time d aje localhost crvene boje
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti sudo 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/hosts
<SilverSpace> nikakav grep
<oki> evo : dislexia@dislexia:~$ cat /etc/hosts cat: /etc/hosts: Pristup odbijen dislexia@dislexia:~$
<SilverSpace> kaj si ti sve shebo 
<oki> pratia sam onaj link http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_instalirati_LAMP_server#Testiranje_Apache-a tj ovaj link
<SilverSpace> daj ovu naredbu 
<SilverSpace> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ti ispise na paste
<SilverSpace> eto ni na tom linku nema sudo ispred cat /etc/hosts
<SilverSpace> citavi sistem si shebo 
<SilverSpace> tko zna gdje si ti sve dozvole promjenio 
<SilverSpace> i ovo 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<oki> SilverSpace http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721943/
<oki> i ovo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721946/
<SilverSpace> i ova na tom linku je polovicno znaci da nije dobro
<SilverSpace> jos nisi dao ni cat /etc/hosts
<hbogner> idem restartat stroj, tzazelite mi srecu
<SilverSpace> tj kod tebe treba sudo 
<SilverSpace> sudo cat /etc/hosts
<oki> SilverSpace> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721959/
<SilverSpace> http://aslamnajeebdeen.com/blog/how-to-fix-apache-could-not-reliably-determine-the-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name-using-127011-for-servername-error-on-ubuntu
<hbogner> novi kernel, novi make install mreze
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to na onoj novoj ploci
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da
<oki> SIlverSpace>http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721968/
<SilverSpace> oki: http://jebo.me/pas/1
<SilverSpace> oki: i nakontoga u bar preglednika upises mojserver
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721990/
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<oki> upišem u bar preglednika i onda mi se otvori u google
<oki> SilverSpace>http://paste.ubuntu.com/5721995/
<SilverSpace> http://mojserver
<SilverSpace> i daj ispis 
<SilverSpace> ls ~/www
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to si jos na poslu 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da
<SilverSpace> hbogner: upreglo te :)
<oki> SilverSpace>http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722054/
<oki> a kada utipkam u ba preglednika mojserver -ispiše adresa nije pronađena
<jelly-home> a kad upises http://mojserver/ ?
<jelly-home> tocno kak pise, sa http:// na pocetku i / na kraju?
<oki_> kada utipkam u bar preglednika 127.0.0.1 i 127.0.1.1 ispiše Hello! It is working!
<oki_> SilverSpace
<oki_> na http://mojserver ispiše http://www.mojserver.com/ sa sadržajem Index of /      cgi-bin/     images/     postinfo.html
<jelly-home> ah, bedasti browser
<jelly-home> oki_: a kad stavis i onaj / na kraju?
<oki_> e sada ovo Å¡ta mi se nalazi u home/www wordpress kako da to stavim da je dostupno na netu preko var/www/ na domeni name.wordpress.com
<jelly-home> oki_: a kad stavis i onaj / na kraju "http://mojserver/"?
<oki_> razumio sam te isto ispiše www. mojserver.com
<jelly-home> ok, tvoj browser se pravi mudar.  Morat ces staviti neko ime s tockom u /etc/hosts ak zelis pristup lokalnom vhostu
<oki_> dali bi onda umisto ovog naziva moj server onda išla name.wordpress.com
<hbogner> SilverSpace, morat cemoneki drugi dan, ja tek sad gotov ovdje, jos sat vremena nesto trece pa tek onda doma
<oki_> example: vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<jelly-home> oki_: umjesto "mojserver" stavi "mojserver.lan", na primjer.  Onda probaj pristupiti na http://mojserver.lan/
<oki_> jelly-home> ispiše mi po ovome primjeru adresa nije pronađena
<jelly-home> oki_: iako postoji u /etc/hosts?
<oki_> hosts pa name server sam stavio mojserver.lan
<jelly-home> name server?
<jelly-home> kaj?
<oki_> pardon u http.conf
<jelly-home> http.conf?
<oki_> *httpd.conf
<jelly-home> oki_: u redu.  Ajmo vidit dal uopce racunalo moze skuziti koju adresu ima "mojserver.lan", sto veli naredba "getent hosts mojserver.lan"?
<oki_> opet i pokaže usera i ništa ne ispiše
<jelly-home> usera?
<oki_> dislexia@dislexia:~$ getent hosts mojserver.lan dislexia@dislexia:~$ 
<oki_> user>dislexia@dislexia
<jelly-home> u tom slucaju, nisi stavio tu istu rijec u /etc/hosts
<jelly-home> "dislexia@dislexia:~$ " je prompt, kratki prikaz stanja shella i mjesto gdje se dalje pisu naredbe
<jelly-home> dakle dobijes samo prompt, i naredba nista ne ispise
<oki_> da al to je i ime login usera
<oki_> da
<jelly-home> to nema veze s naredbom koju si izvrsio, _uvijek_ dobijes takav prompt dok ga ne promijenis
<jelly-home> ajmo ovako, grep moj /etc/hosts
<oki_> ništa mi ne ispisuje
<jelly-home> zanimljivo.
<jelly-home> oki_: pastebinaj kompletan output od "cat /etc/hosts" jos jednom, skupa sa promptom i naredbom 
<oki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722125/
<jelly-home> oki_: aha.  ls -ld /etc/hosts ?
<jelly-home> oki_: nisam rekao "sudo cat /etc/hosts"
<oki_> da la kad je bez sudo onda mi ispiše da je pristup odbijen
<jelly-home> oki_: molim pisi TOCNO onu naredbu koja je trazena
<jelly-home> taj "pristup odbijen" je korisna informacija, i razlog zasto ga ni browser ne vidi
<jelly-home> oki_: popravi dozvole na /etc/hosts, i primijeti razliku prije i poslije: ls -ld /etc/hosts && sudo chmod 644 /etc/hosts && ls -ld /etc/hosts
<oki> evo i dokaz da je prstup odbijen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722137/
<oki> jelly-home>
<jelly-home> yep.
<jelly-home> nekako si uspio napraviti "chmod 1 /etc/hosts" za vrijeme recovery moda
<oki> nisam uopće chmod 1 koristio već chmod 777
<oki> i nisam u recovery već u normalnom
<jelly-home> rezultati govore za sebe
<oki> i onda su mi se pojavile katanci na pojedinim datotekama
<oki> jer mi je pokazivalo da nemogu pristupiti datoteci
<oki_> jednopitanje zbog čega mi nakon par minuta bloka i onda s emoram ponovno logirati na kanal?
<oki_> mislim da je problem u htpd.conf datoteci di jekrivi naziv name servera
<jelly-home> oki_: tko zna, probaj koristiti pravi irc softver (npr. xchat)
<jelly-home> oki_: jesi li popravio dozvole na /etc/hosts?
<jelly-home> oki_: popravi dozvole na /etc/hosts, i primijeti razliku prije i poslije: ls -ld /etc/hosts && sudo chmod 644 /etc/hosts && ls -ld /etc/hosts
<jelly-home> oki_: vjerojatno si propustio taj redak zbog ispada web irc klijenta
<oki_> jelly-home>http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722184/
<jelly-home> oki_: izvrsno.  Sada bi trebalo raditi i "getent hosts mojserver.lan" i http://mojserver.lan/ u browseru
<oki_> upišem naredbu i dobijem prompt al u broseru se otvori adresa nije pronađena
<jelly-home> opet dobiješ samo prompt?
<oki_> da
<jelly-home> oki_: jel bar sad radi "grep moj /etc/hosts"
<jelly-home> (treba ispisati sve retke iz /etc/hosts koji imaju "moj" u sebi)
<oki_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722192/ dislexia mojserver -dislexia je crvene boje
<oki_> pardon : riječ moj je crvene boje
<jelly-home> aha... pise samo "mojserver". ok
<oki_> da al ispred piše dislexia
<jelly-home> oki_: jel onda radi to sa getent hosts, i sa http://mojserver/ u browseru?
<oki_> kada kliknem ispiše: Hello! It is working!
<oki_> znači php i apache radi
<oki_> nego kako sada tu da stavim ovo http://gledamovas.wordpress.com
<oki_> *http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<oki_> i da sve Å¡ta radim tu bude dostupno
<jelly-home> nemam pojma kako nesto.wordpress.com stranice rade, to ces morati pitati vlasnike te domene
<oki_> jelly-home> direktorij var/www omogućava da je to dostupno na netu jel da?
<jelly-home> oki_: ne.  /var/www je lokalno mjesto na serveru gdje se obicno stavljaju web stranice
<oki_> kako da tu prebacujem iz home/www/ uradke i da budu na ovoj domeni prethodno spomenutoj
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ih treba uploadati nekamo na internet
<oki_> znači da mi je potrebno filezzila za uploadanje na ovu domenu ako sam dobro razumio
<jelly-home> a /var/www na vlastitom racunalu sluzi da mozes sam sloziti web po nahodjenju i prvo sve istestirati kako radi
<oki_> dobro a kako to onda Å¡tanapravim u home/www se prebaci u var/www
<oki_> ili ne trebam
<jelly-home> to nije toliko bitno, mozes podesiti web server da gleda ili tu ili tam
<oki_> zato mije potreban FTP
<oki_> ?
<oki_> kako da to podesim
<jelly-home> za lokalni apache, ili za remote?
<oki_> i jedno i drugo
<oki_> da mogu testirati i uplodati te administrati
<oki_> *administrirati
<jelly-home> za lokalni server ti ne treba ftp, za remote obicno treba neki nacin za upload, ftp je najcesci ali bolje je koristiti sftp/scp ako ide
<oki_> sftp/scp? iskreno prvi put čujem , ftp mi izgleda jednostavan za koristit
<oki_> instalirao sam filezzila
<api984> sftp mi je bolji
<api984> radi bolje iskreno
<oki_> nadam se jednom prilikom naučiti za sada mi izgleda da je filezzila jednostavno za koristit
<oki_> osim ako vi ne sugerirate i savjetujete ovo drugo pa da i to naučim sada
<oki_> sada kada imam filezzilu kako to da podesim
<api984> imas ponuđeno SFTP kao protokol
<api984> ako si na win onda ti je WINSCP dobar za to
<jelly-home> oki_: pa, gdje su upute za tvog providera tj. za wordpress.com?
<oki_> nisam na win i ne volim win
<oki_> na ubuntu sam
<api984> good!
<api984> onda mozes u nautilusu CTRL+L sftp://server.tld
<api984> tada ti filezilla ni ne treba
<api984> gnome ili kde ili nešt drugo :D
<oki_> jelly-home> http://en.support.wordpress.com/get-started/ ovo su upute kako ga koristiti
<oki_> al nema nigdi kako da se podesi
<api984> oki_, kako da se sta podesi.... 
<api984> wordpress je djecja igra.... 
<oki_> pa da uploadam na vasgledamo.wordpress.co
<api984> podebljao malo te zahtjeve... upload slika, matrjala... ?
<api984> zakaci ga na pop3 pa si mailom posalji clanak npr.... 
<api984> ili stavis neki plugin dobar
<api984> drzi ga na latest verziji da te netko ne hacka
<oki_> api984> zadnja verzija i je
<oki_> al ako nešto napravim na virtual host kako da to uploadam na psotojeću http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com/
<oki_> trebam podesiti ftp
<api984> ok ftp imas na hostingu
<jelly-home> oki_: pa, tamo valjda sve klikas preko sucelja u browseru?
<api984> otvoris usera i stavis mu home folder u folder di ces uplodat
<api984> da
<api984> cpanel ako je linux
<api984> websitepanel valjda na win
<api984> i sl
<jelly-home> api984: on ne koristi web hosting, vec free hostani wrodpress na .wordpress.com
<api984> jelly-home, aaaa. thnx
<jelly-home> dakle valjda dobije web app i vozi
<oki_> da jelly-home točno
<api984> ok to je druga prica
<api984> mislim da ti WP.COM nedaje FTP sam tako.... 
<jelly-home> onda je to drukčije jer ne moraš sam instalirati wp kao doma
<oki_> otvorio sam filezilla
<api984> nisam gledao sta se nudi
<api984> dali imas FTP neki account
<api984> od njih
<api984> ako da onda to iskoristi
<oki_> i sada mi traži da stavim naziv poslužitelja
<api984> stavi vasgledamo.wordpress.com/
<api984> i port 21
<api984> def
<api984> bez / na kraju LOL
<jelly-home> oki_: jesi 100% siguran da .wordpress.com UOPĆE ima ftp
<jelly-home> njihov help izgleda kao da sve dodaješ preko weba
<api984> jelly-home, dobro si ga pitao
<jelly-home> hvala
<api984> jelly-home, neznad dali sam jaukao tebi za sambu... uglavnio sredio sambu
<oki_> nisam gledao
<oki_> da li ima ftp
<oki_> ovo mi ispiše nakon pokušaja povezivanja http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722294/
<jelly-home> pa, onda prvo procitaj njihove upute kako se stavlja materijal gore, 
<jelly-home> steta trositi vrijeme nabadajuci napamet
<weshmashian> wordpress.com NEMA ftp pristup, afaik
<weshmashian> otvoris besplatan blog tamo i amen
<oki_> da ali kako da uplodam je nek stvari 
<oki_> koje napravim
<weshmashian> stvari uploadas kroz wordpress sucelje - library
<weshmashian> slike/fajlove/whatever
<oki_> da ali kako da pluginove
<oki_> i ostale stvari
<weshmashian> ne kuzim sto zelist postic, ali sve kaj ti treba za blog radis kroz WP sucelje
<weshmashian> na wordpress.com nikako
<oki_> nešto šta iskodiram pa ubacim
<weshmashian> jedino ako si nadjes WP hosting negdje drugdje, ali opet ides preko WP sucelja
<api984> oki_, pogledaj YouTube za WP administraciju :D
<weshmashian> ali, kaj ces iskodirat kad u stvari nit ne znas kak se radi sa WP-om?
<oki_> api984> sučelje mi je poznato
<oki_> html znam
<weshmashian> php? WP api?
<weshmashian> digni si lokalno i testiraj
<api984> oki_, poslusaj sta kaze weshmashian 
<api984> probaj lokalno
<weshmashian> WP-ova dokumentacija nije toliko losa (nije ni najbolja)
<oki_> znači sve šta radim u home/www
<oki_> radim lokalno
<oki_> testiram i onda uploadam
<oki_> al kako da to uploadam ako nemogu preko filezille napraviti na već ovu psotojeću domenu bloga: casgledamo.worpress.com
<oki_> *ops  - vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<weshmashian> tako da prvo naucis kako WP backend funkcionira i sto sve mozes kroz samo WP sucelje napravit
<oki_> inače uspio sam kopirat postojećeg stanja na lokalno kod
<api984> oki_, zvuci kao da se mucis malo .... 
<weshmashian> zelis napravit tko zna sto a ocito da nisi upoznat kako WP radi
<oki_> pa u samoj nazornoj ploči (administraciji) sučelja wp stoje kratka objašnjenja šta koja opcija radi
<oki_> wp je cms uređivan je stranica ili bloga
<oki_> želim da us klopu ovoga isto bude moguće da neki korisnik kada posjeti može uplodati slike a ne samo ainistatro 
<oki_> isto kao da se radi web stranica 
<api984> oki_, neki korisnik? ... mora biti reggan.... nes pustit spam na site.
<oki_> da naravno to wp i omoguća
<oki_> tj i traži da ako netko nešto komentira ili želi uploadat traži da se prvo logiraš pa ond možeš
<api984> to je ok onda.
<oki_> a i wp ima plugin koji automatski detektira spam i briše
<oki_> to mi je već podesen taj plugin 
<oki_> u sklopu wp
<oki_> ono šta me sada muči
<oki_> je da kako iz home/www/ gdje se nalazi wp prebacim u var/www odnosno da to bude dostupno na domeni gledamovas.wordpress.com
<oki_> tj sve Å¡ta napravim da na ovu domenu i uplodam
<oki_> preko filezzile
<api984> obzirom da koristis wordpress.com i znamo da NEMA FTP/SFTP i sl. neznam bas kak ces to moc.
<api984> a ako se radi o POSTovima tada manually prepisat ui uplodat. a s druge strane mogao si uzet neki hosting za cca 100kn god / shared hosting na Plus Hostingu/Totohost i sl
<api984> da imas komplet kontrolu nad samim hostingom
<api984> i domenu naravno
<api984> ovako moras slagat crnu magiju da si repliciras lokalno na remote.
<weshmashian> oki_: user moze raditi upload ako mu das takve ovlasti
<weshmashian> nema ti svrhe duplicirat funkcionalnost koju i ovak dobijes sa WP-om
<weshmashian> dakle, prvo nauci kako se radi sa WP-om, onda ga kreni rasturat sa pluginovima ili cime li vec zelis
<oki_> naišao sam na ovo: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4288 ,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<oki_> da pa to mi je plan
<weshmashian> zelis hostat neku domenu na kucnom PC-u? cemu?
<api984> oki_, ftp server nemas...... nes ga imat ako si ne uzmes hosting za sebe ne free
<jelly-home> weshmashian: stekao sam dojam da je to za vjezbu
<weshmashian> jelly-home: ok za vjezbu, ali javno dostupnu domenu?
<weshmashian> nema mi smisla :)
<weshmashian> but, that's just me
<jelly-home> tko je rekao da je javno dostupna?
<oki_> osim međuostalom za vježbu ujedno da se i naučim i da napravim nešto
<weshmashian> takav sam ja dojam stekao
<weshmashian> no, mozda sam u krivu
<api984> neznam sta rec vise na tu temu
<api984> oki_, good luck, preumoran sam.
<oki_> hvala
<oki_> api984 i weshmasian http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Instalacija_Wordpress_platforme_na_Ubuntu#Pravljenje_nove_baze_podataka
<oki_> i jelly-home da li ovo govori kako da lokalno
<api984> oki_, mysql. do tog ne mozes doc.
<api984> oki_, lokalno only.
<weshmashian> no idea, odem doma
<weshmashian> o/
<oki_> dobro kako onda da podesim lokalno da mis e otvori worpress
<oki_> +WP
<oki_> ?
<jelly-home> instaliras ga
<jelly-home> i podesis da se javlja u onom "mojserver" VirtualHostu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, tek sad doma
<oki_> pa ons enalazi u mojserver
<oki> jelly-home> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5722428/
<oki> WP se nalazi tu 
<jelly-home> oki: zasto onda ne dobijes njegovu stranicu kad otvoris http://mojserver/ ?
<oki> zato jer nije u mojserver stavljen
<jelly-home> pa... zasto ga ne stavis tamo? :-)
<jelly-home> ili prebacis DocumentRoot na pravo mjesto?
<oki> znači moram ga prebaciti u var/www
<oki> ?
<jelly-home> ili postaviti DocumentRoot na /home/username/www
<oki> wordpress sam kopirao u var/www
<oki> i kada utipkam mojserver.com ne vidim ga
<jelly-home> oki: /var/www je mjesto gdje je pocetak vidljivog web sadrzaja.  Ako ti je wordpress otpakiran u poddirektoriju jozo/ onda ce se vidjeti pod URL-om http://mojserver/jozo/
<oki> Document Root postavljen na /home/dislexia/www
<jelly-home> i apache restartan?
<oki> apache restartan al u mojserver.com/wordpress nema nego samo je sadržaj ovaj : Index of /      cgi-bin/     images/     postinfo.html  Apache/2.2.21 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.21 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_perl/2.0.5 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at www.mojserver.com Port 80
<jelly-home> oki: opet si otisao na krivi web sajt umjesto lokalnog
 * jelly-home vecera
<MmikeRMRM> kupio sestri asusov laptop
<MmikeRMRM> s win8
<MmikeRMRM> nemrem ga bootat sa USB sticka, odmah u windowse ode :/
<oki> jelly-homeY kada ovo utipkam u bar pregldnika mojserver/wordpress - pojavi se ovo:Error establishing a database connection
<oki> krivo postavljeno baza ?
<MmikeRMRM> treba citat upute
<MmikeRMRM> drzat F2 i onda upalit laptop
<MmikeRMRM> medjutim qualcomm atheros AR8162 i linux se ne poznaju
<hbogner> jel to onaj kojii ja imam na poslu?
<hbogner> ili ti je to wifi?
<MmikeRMRM> ne, ovo je ethernet
<MmikeRMRM> idem probat alternate sysrescuecd
<MmikeRMRM> to je 3.8 kelner
<hbogner> compat-wireless-3.6.8-1-snpc
<hbogner> to je moj ethernet paket
<hbogner> moj je alx
<hbogner> modul
<hbogner> Qualcomm Atheros(R) AR813x/AR815x/AR816x PCI-E Ethernet Network Driver
<hbogner> to radi provjereno
<MmikeRMRM> eh
<MmikeRMRM> imas ideju kak da taj modul loadam na sysrescue cd? :)
<MmikeRMRM> u koji si kelner to loadao?
<hbogner> u svaki ponovno
<MmikeRMRM> u koju verziju?
<hbogner> danas napravio upgrade 12.04 stroja i ponovno make install
<MmikeRMRM> imas sad pristup tom stroju?
<hbogner> imam
<MmikeRMRM> kaj ti veli lspci -k 
<MmikeRMRM> za tu karticu
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/EXm8wDDp
<Mmike> a di si sors nasao?
<jelly-home> oki: to je dobro, znaci da si dobio wordpress instalaciju i da se ista ne moze spojit na bazu
<hbogner> negdi na netu, nesjecam se di, cek da potrazim
<jelly-home> oki: sad vjerojatno moras instalirati bazu za wp kak spada ili popraviti podatke za spajanje
<hbogner> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx
<hbogner> evo Mmike 
<oki> jelly-home> kako tonapravit
<Mmike> hbogner, a, koji kernel imas sad na stroju tamo?
<jelly-home> oki: vjerojatno pise u uputama za instalaciju wordpressa
<hbogner> Mmike, 3.2.0-40-generic
<hbogner> jel uspjelo MmikeDOMA ?
<hbogner> ko kineza te ima
<oki> jelly-home> ne ide 
<MmikeRMRM> kakav tukan
<MmikeRMRM> umjesto da tipkam ime mreze
<MmikeRMRM> ja tipkam ime rutera
<MmikeRMRM> i cudim se k'o drek puri
<hbogner> kikd vidio da se drek cudi puri, mozda obrnuto ... :D
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam ethernet slozio
<Mmike> neda mi se sad gnjaviti s time, imam utrku za pogledat i jos neku seriju i alergija me gnjavi i sav sam jadan
<Mmike> pa nek curi prek wirelessa
<Mmike> nije nit 2 MB/s tak sporo :)
<hbogner> ahaa, wifi radi, onda stignes, ja reko da nist neradi :D
<oki> zakazao
<Mmike> mah, dok ce mi to slijedeci put trebati taj ce modul uci u kelner
<Mmike> pa ce ga i sysresucecd imati :)
<oki> kako stavim WP u www.mojserver.com/
<oki> nema ga na izlistu a nalazi se u var/www
<oki> rapakiran
<oki> no kada kliknem www.mojserver.com/wordpres - pojavi se Not Found  The requested URL /wordpress was not found on this server.  Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. Apache/2.2.21 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.21 OpenSSL/1.0.0-fips mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_perl/2.0.5 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at www.mojserver.com Port 80
<civija> oki: www.mojserver.com je tvoja domena za koju imas hosting?
<oki> civija> to kada upišem u bar preglednika ispiše se ovo :Index of /      cgi-bin/     images/     postinfo.html
<civija> nisam te pitao sta se ispise
<oki> nemam pri nikome hosting
<oki> nego virutal host
<Mmike> windowsi8 imaju jedno 1231 patricija
<civija> ako je lokalni zasto mu onda pokusavas pristupit preko interneta?
<Mmike> pa srce ti spalim
<oki> civija> pa ako mi je rapakiran wordpress u var/www zašto ga onda nema u www.mojserver.com na popisu
<civija> zato sto www.mojserver.com nije tvoja domena!
<oki> on se također nalazi i  home/www
<hbogner> oki zaboravi www.mojserver.com i pisi localhost
<hbogner> ili samo mojserver ako si to stavio u hosts
<hbogner> to sto ti stavis to stavis kao www.mojserver.com vidis samo ti
<oki> znači da ovo prominim u httpcd.conf: piše - <VirtualHost *>    ServerName mojserver    DocumentRoot /home/dislexia/www </Virtualhost>
<hbogner> a zbunjujes sebe i ostale
<hbogner> sve sto je na tvom racunalu je localhost
<civija> hbogner: postoji mojserver.com :)
<hbogner> i nitko izvana to nevidi tako da se ni nemoj truditi to mjenjati u neki drugi naziv, samo si kompliciras
<hbogner> civija, da, ali ne nije njegov :D
<civija> a vidio sam
<oki> zanči da vratim u localhost?
<civija> ma u jebeni address bar u browseru napisi localhost ili mojserver
<hbogner> oki to i je problem, ti mislis da se spajas na svoj komp, ali ne
<oki> to i napišem
<hbogner> da, localhost
<hbogner> zaboravi ostalo
<oki> ok
<hbogner> ostalo mozes za mjesec/godinu kad naucis vise
<civija> oki: ako napises mojserver u address bar i on te odvede na mojserver.com onda konfiguriraj browser da to ne radi
<civija> ili napisi http://mojserver
<civija> i nece te bacit na mojserver.com
<hbogner> znaci sve sto tzebi treba je http://localhost/
<hbogner> tu se igras i testiras, i imena domene su druga prica
<oki> evo utipka sam http://mojserver/wordpress i sada mi se otvorilo za kreirat bazu
<hbogner> ovako zbog promjene u hosts i virtual host gubis cjeli dan jer se eto taman potrefilo da postoji ta registrirana domena i ti mislis da se spajas na svoj komp a ustvari gledas drugi komp
<hbogner> nego otkud ti se ono .com stvorilo?
<hbogner> sam si to upisao ili?
<civija> hbogner: vjerojatno feature browsera da mu automatski nadopuni tld
<civija> opera to ima
<hbogner> a vjerovatno, da je ostavio localhost, nebi ga tako zezalo
<oki> hbogner kada utipkam samo www.mojserver - -> dobije se www.mojserver.com
<civija> oki: koji browser imas?
<hbogner> da, to ti onda browser sam automatski odradi
<jelly-home> oki: a... zasto "www."?
<oki> mozilla firefox
<hbogner> sto nevalja jer ti eto upropasti sate
<civija> za sve su krive SilverSpaceove upute i mojserver u njima :)
<hbogner> da, kao sto jelly-home kaze, zaboravi www. zaboravi .com, sve ostalo zaboravi
<jelly-home> SilverSpace ga je uputio da slozi "mojserver" u hosts datoteci i to koristi kao zasebni virtualhost
<oki> gle skonta sam da je mojserver ili localhost ustvari računalo
<oki> znači da u httpd.conf prominim virtual host name server: localhost
<jelly-home> i www.mojserver.com je isto neko racunalo, samo je spojeno u serverskoj sali negdje na internet ;-)
<hbogner> oki, ok, ali eto tvoj browser je to shvatio drukcije i bacio te na drugu stranicu
<jelly-home> oki: nema potrebe kad ovo vec radi, samo pazi kad pises adresu
<hbogner> oki, ako radi nediraj :D
<hbogner> nadalje samo http://mojserver/ i to je to
<oki> shvatio sam, e sada kada upišem http://mojserver/wordpress otvori se  Create a configuration file
<civija> sad dalje prati upute za instalaciju wordpressa
<hbogner> za dalje imas install instructions od wordpressa i imas sve korak po korak
<oki> i dobijem ovi link za upute http://codex.wordpress.org/Editing_wp-config.php
<hbogner> http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress
<civija> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/62591_565974286770300_434711441_n.jpg :)
<oki> hbogner> wordpress se već nalazi u mojserver/wordpress kada to kliknem otvori mi se a create a configuration file sa ovim prethodnim linkom
<oki> gdje trebam postaviti  wp configuraciju
<hbogner> oki, jesi procitao installing wordpress?
<hbogner> je rja ga ne planiram citati za tebe
<civija> hbogner: a za mene?
<hbogner> ja lagano privodim dan kraju i planiram 2 putovanja ovaj vikend, 1 radionicu, biciklijadu, i jos sutra moram u ured
<hbogner> civija, za tebe pogotovo ne :P
<civija> :)
<hbogner> ti ak neznas sam citat.... cicijo jedna :D
<oki> pa instaliram mi je WP samo nisu baze postavljene
<civija> ja sam ko George Bush navikao samo slike gledat
<civija> nista tekst i to
<oki> jer da nije onda ne bi se nalazio na localhost ili mojserver/wordpress
<hbogner> a faaaaak, printam na tntnim parama, ajde jos 12 strana
<hbogner> oki, to sto si ti tamo stavio odzipani wordpress neznaci da je instaliran
<sale> civija: pong
<civija> ooo rukfas sale :)
<sale> ehlo :-)
<oki> imam ova dva link http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress i http://codex.wordpress.org/Editing_wp-config.php#Set_Database_Name
<civija> sale: msg?
<hbogner> o sale
<oki> i kada kliknem mojserver/wordpress otvori se da configuriram file i create a configuration file
<oki> znači da pratim ovaj prvi link
<sale> civija: samo cepaj
<hbogner> oki sretno
<hbogner> ljudofi, laku noc
<sale> hbogner: c'ya
<hbogner> sale keep blue :D
<sale> hbogner: hack the planet :-)
 * api984 is away: Don't follow me
 * jelly-home follows api984 
<oki> civija>
<oki> civija skontao sam da mi je potreban cpanel?
<oki> kako to u bntu staviti
<oki> ponovno sam zakzao kod postavki wordpress baze i ostalo
<oki> chaky>
<oki> jelly-home
 * jelly-home cvrsto vjeruje da se oki moze sam snaci
<oki> nadam se
<oki> naišao sam na ovo http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/10/how-to-install-ehcp-easy-hosting-control-panel-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<oki> jelly-home> neznam kako dalje
<oki> javlja mis e error
<jelly-home> sorry, nakon nocnih radova nisam vise od koristi
<oki> ok
<oki> netko drugi
<oki> http://mojserver/wordpress/ -->> Error establishing a database connection
<dzl-r> oki, da znam sta si sve napravio prije toga
<dzl-r> vjerovatno bih znao rijesenje na tvoj problem
<dzl-r> :)
<oki> restarta sam apache
<dzl-r> nesto sa mysql-om nije u redu
<dzl-r> nesto nisi dobro konfigurirao vjerovatno, posto se ne moze spojit
<oki> i  datoteci wp-conf sam stavio neke  nazive
<dzl-r> moram 3 sata sna
<dzl-r> odradit
<dzl-r> idem u ribiciju u 4.
<dzl-r> ln :)
<oki> dzl-r http://paste.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-20
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> lol oki tome ni crtanje ne pomaze
<SilverSpace> f1 
<ivoks> f1 pred telkom
<ivoks> a ja letim 1000km/h :)
<SilverSpace> ides :)
<MmikeDOMA> vettel je pederko :)
<MmikeDOMA> to valjda sto si bolji vozac to si vece govno :)
<MmikeDOMA> 2 virtualke, 4 gige svaka, na 8 gb stroju - lose :)
<jelly-home> kupit jos memorije
<jelly-home> vmware trazi 20% lufta
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> 16 gigi minimalno
<MmikeDOMA> a 32 bi dobro doslo
<MmikeDOMA> nikako da se na dd3 prebacim
<Hrki> bokte, pa kakve to memorije brutalne imate :D
<jelly-home> za vm host, 32 je recimo neka minimalna brojka da mozes iskoristiti hardver i nadrobiti gore dovoljno virtualki
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, ma, doma, desktop, pa testiram cuda svakojaka, pa eto, nakoti se virtualki :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj ti on sad kriv bas si ga na zub uzeo :P
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, nish mi nije kriv, samo iznosim cinjenice
<MmikeDOMA> mali prcoljak je govnar
<MmikeDOMA> do sad mi je alonso bio govnarko najveci
<MmikeDOMA> al' ovaj je jos veci smrad o njega
<MmikeDOMA> od
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> sto je cudno, jer mislim da je alonso bolji vozac
<MmikeDOMA> (pa bi trebao biti i veci jadnicak :) )
<oki> dobridan
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: daj cinjenice
<SilverSpace> kaj je mali napravio 
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> prvo je sjebo vettela
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ignorirao momcadske odredbe
<MmikeDOMA> onda je lagao
<MmikeDOMA> erm, sjebo webbera, dakako :)
<MmikeDOMA> onda je lagao
<MmikeDOMA> a onda je rekao da webber nikad nista za njega nije napravio :)
<MmikeDOMA> smrad
<MmikeDOMA> velim, sto si bolji vozac to si vece govno
<SilverSpace> lol hebo te odredbe napravio je poso za sve druge
<SilverSpace> webber ko je taj
<MmikeDOMA> da, silverko, sam ti ignoriraj cinjenice koje ti se ne svidjaju :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, webber je momcadski kolega - familiar with the concept? :)
<SilverSpace> pa i nije webber je vozio vise protiv njega
<MmikeDOMA> aj sad ti cinjenic
<MmikeDOMA> di/kad?
<MmikeDOMA> webber radi za malog bar zadnje 3 sezone
<SilverSpace> kajmi je i jasno kad mu je ovaj uteo titulu 
<MmikeDOMA> nije mu oteo
<MmikeDOMA> webber mu je pomogao da ovaj dodje do titule
<MmikeDOMA> da, ok, dobro je vettel rekao: 'bottom line - i was faster, I won'
<MmikeDOMA> i to stoji
<MmikeDOMA> ali
<SilverSpace> aha odmogao da bi drugom pomogao bull shit
<MmikeDOMA> ignorirao si sto ti je tim rekao
<MmikeDOMA> ne prvi put!
<MmikeDOMA> onda si lagao da 'nisi razumio'
<MmikeDOMA> cemu ta laz?
<MmikeDOMA> i onda to sranje 'webber i tako nikad za tim/mene nije nista napravio'
<MmikeDOMA> wtf?
<MmikeDOMA> vidi snimku utrke u spa prosle godine
<MmikeDOMA> kad se mali pjenio 
<MmikeDOMA> da kako da sta
<SilverSpace> webber je samo drugi vozac
<MmikeDOMA> stoji
<MmikeDOMA> al' je vettel i dalje govno 
<SilverSpace> ko i massa
<MmikeDOMA> yup
<MmikeDOMA> al' i dalje to ne znaci da alonso nije smece
<MmikeDOMA> to kaj je najbolji vozac u F1 trenutno je nesh sasvim drugo
<MmikeDOMA> lik je - gnjila gnjida
<MmikeDOMA> iako, velim
<MmikeDOMA> vettel ga je pretekao sad :)
<SilverSpace> pitat cu te na kraju sezone ako vettelu bas ti bodovi donesu naslov
<SilverSpace> tko je govno
<SilverSpace> to je webber htio vettelu napraviti i na vn britanije ali nije uspio ignorirao je bas iste odredbe
<MmikeDOMA> vettel
<MmikeDOMA> ah, nema smisla s tobom raspravljati
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> zaljubljen si u vettela jos od davnih dana
<SilverSpace> zadnji brazil sjebo vettela
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: prepoznao sam sanpiona kad je prvi puta sjeo umjesto kubice u bmw
<MmikeDOMA> drek moj je on samion
<MmikeDOMA> hamilton je bolji vozac od njega
<MmikeDOMA> samo sto ovaj sjedi u red bullu
<SilverSpace> od onda navijam za njega
<MmikeDOMA> al' sve je to nebitno (za ovu raspru)
<MmikeDOMA> neupitno je da je vettel dobar vozac
<MmikeDOMA> a'l je gnjida od coveka
<MmikeDOMA> arijevsko govno :)
<SilverSpace> hamilton je prosle godine mogao odnesti naslov tj. morao sa onakvim mclarenom
<MmikeDOMA> zamisli da se alonso i vettel zamijene
<oki> dragi ljudi pokušao sam           
<MmikeDOMA> mislis da bi vettel i dalje pobjedjivao?
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ne sad!
<MmikeDOMA> oki, bitna raspra se vodi! :)
<oki> ok
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: lol da bitna 
<SilverSpace> kad cemo na pifo mogu bike voziti :)
<MmikeDOMA> oki, salim se, naravno!
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, cim mi prodje prehlada
<MmikeDOMA> ili alergija
<MmikeDOMA> neznam sto je ovo
<MmikeDOMA> al' se osjecam k'o da me premlatilo nesto
<MmikeDOMA> moguce da me i klima u 'officetu' sjebala
<SilverSpace> uh nedaj boze da je alergija 
<SilverSpace> ljesnjak sad cvate
<MmikeDOMA> a mene to svake godine u proljece 
<MmikeDOMA> topola, breza, kajjaznam koji kufer
<oki> nikakodap podesim postavke wordpressa
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ti si ubuntu na uefi plocu metao?
<SilverSpace> a puno je na ljesnjak alergicno 
<MmikeDOMA> i rekao da ti nije radilo dok nisi ugasio secure boot?
<MmikeDOMA> oki, koje/kakve postavke?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: da stavljao sam 
<SilverSpace> oki: jesi napravio bazu u msqulu 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, jer, ja sam jucer bootao SysRescueCD sa 'secure boot' upaljenim, bez beda. Nakon toga windoze8 opet, isto nema blema.
<oki> ovo šta traže u wp-config-sample.php odnso u wp-config
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nakon windovsa istaliranog na disk nije mi se htio bootat ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> morao sam disk na nulu obrisati 
<SilverSpace> sa alatom 
<MmikeDOMA> oki, kak' to mislis?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, aha, ok
<MmikeDOMA> tja, sestra nece linux
<SilverSpace> onda mi se opet bootao ubuntu to je bilo isto i kod hbognera
<MmikeDOMA> tako da...
<oki> MmikeDOMA> http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress#Step_3:_Set_up_wp-config.php
<SilverSpace> oki:  da wp-config.php tu moras postaviti sve kaj trazi
<oki> SilverSapce > neznam jesam li ja Å¡ta krivo upisao?
<SilverSpace> zaci bazu passs user 
<SilverSpace> oki: jesi prije napravio msqul bazu
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ne kuzim, sto s tim fileom? Tj, sto ne valja, di zapinje, kako se manifestira problem koji imas?
<SilverSpace> mysqel*
<SilverSpace> ma sigurno nije bazu napravio prije 
<MmikeDOMA> pa dok ne kaze konkretnu gresku, mozemo samo nagadjati
<SilverSpace> pa wordprees kaze da nema baze
<SilverSpace> oki jesi instalirao phpMyAdmin
<MmikeDOMA> wo-ha, pirate bay ima F1 sezone od 1978 do danas!
<MmikeDOMA> nist, odo lec, nemrem vise
<MmikeDOMA> pogledat kina-utrku do kraja
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<oki> jesam, al kada idem upisati korisničko ime i lozinku onda mi kaže #1045 Prijavljivanje na MySQL poslužitelj nije moguće
<oki> kosrinskičko ime: dislexia pw: dislexia
<MmikeDOMA> oki, NIKAD, ali NIKAD ne pejstaj passworde na javna mjesta poput ovog chata
<SilverSpace> e bome nije
<MmikeDOMA> oki, nadalje, NIKAD ali NIKAD ne imaj isti password kao i username
<oki> pa lakoprominim paswor
<MmikeDOMA> oki, koristi alat poput pwgen za generiranje passworda
<SilverSpace> root ti je user 
<MmikeDOMA> znam, al' jednom ces tako 'lako cu, nece meni nitko' pa ce ti se desiti sranje
<MmikeDOMA> oki, to je shareani hosting neki ili tvoj server?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: to mu doma 
<oki> lokalni
<MmikeDOMA> WdDP1yfGDYpPLvX4oD78dbfVV
<MmikeDOMA> eto neloseg passworda
<MmikeDOMA> AuiCZcE2BxUmMjFk11ouVMUxU
<MmikeDOMA> KxCW0KE3pRcwb9YQiPXynedri
<MmikeDOMA> eto 2 nelosa passworda :)
<MmikeDOMA> oki, znaci, ti si sam instalirao mysql?
<SilverSpace> da :)
<MmikeDOMA> preporucam ti svim silama da ne koristis phpmyadmin nego da se naucis sluziti mysqlom iz cmdlinea
<MmikeDOMA> nije tako komplicirano kako se cini
<SilverSpace> instalirao lamp i sigurno zaboravi kaj je napravio 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, prestani pretpostavljati :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ma znam 
<oki> zaboravio maybe
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> LAMP radi
<SilverSpace> oki: ako se nisi ulogirao i napravio bazu ne mozes ni istalirati wordprees
<oki> WP se nalazi u home/www i /var/www
<SilverSpace> i tocka
<oki> localhost se zove: http://mojserver
<MmikeDOMA> oki, to je sve nebitno :)
<MmikeDOMA> rjesavamo tvoj mysql problem
<SilverSpace> probaj se ulogirati pas > root pw: dislexia
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ti si instalirao mysql server na stroj?
<SilverSpace> oki: mozes ti kaj hoce upisati u config.php ako nisi napravio bazu
<oki> SilverSpace> ista poruka s epojavi #1045 Prijavljivanje na MySQL poslužitelj nije moguće
<SilverSpace> znaci da si shebo kod instalacije i zaboravio si pass
<SilverSpace> ljepo ti tamo pise u wiki da to nikako ne smijes zaboraviti 
<MmikeDOMA> ali
<MmikeDOMA> aj ustanovi di je problem
<MmikeDOMA> pa ga idi rijesi
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj nagadjati i isprobavati
<MmikeDOMA> oki, dal' si ti instalirao mysql server?
<oki> ja mislim da jesam?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: je kod instalacije lampa sve instalira i pita postavke za pass 
<MmikeDOMA> oki, nemres mislit - kaj si radio? :) 
<MmikeDOMA> oki, to je ubuntu server/desktop neki, right?
<SilverSpace> How to Reset the Root Password - MySQL
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, A DAJ COVJECE! :)
<SilverSpace> pitaj google
<MmikeDOMA> ne lupaj napamet
<MmikeDOMA> ustanovi di je problem
<MmikeDOMA> pa mu onda pomozi
<MmikeDOMA> ti MISLIS da je to problem, al' nemas pojma u biti dal' to je problem
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: opet ti kazem da znam di je problem oki vec tri dana muku muci i ne slusaa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hoce preskociti redosljed postupka a to ne moze 
<MmikeDOMA> ugl, oki , onda greska od prije znaci da ti username/password kojim se spajas na mysql ne valja, sto znaci da ga moras promijeniti. Ako si ti instalirao mysql, onda znas i root password za mysql, pa ces, kad se spojis kao root, reci nesto u stilu: set password for dislexia@localhost = password('mojanovasupertajnasifra');
<MmikeDOMA> ako neznas niti root password za mysql mozes koristi debia-sys-maint usera
<SilverSpace> od pocetka pokusava wordpres instalirati a da nije ni server sredio 
<oki> evo ovaj sam sinoć link pratio i upisivao naredbe http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/08/how-to-install-drupal-7-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<MmikeDOMA> taj password ti se nalazi u /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<MmikeDOMA> pa se onda spoji na mysql koristeci taj password: mysql -u'debian-sys-maint' -p
<MmikeDOMA> i onda unesi password koji pise u debian.cnf datoteci
<MmikeDOMA> i onda reci: set password for root@localhost = password('novirootpassword');
<MmikeDOMA> taj password mozes staviti i u /root/.my.cnf, pa cim postanes root na stroju moci ces biti i root na mysqlu
<MmikeDOMA> NAKON sto si to slozio promijeni/resetiraj password za usera koji te muci
<SilverSpace> nema tu pomoci :)
<MmikeDOMA> oki, jel' jasno ista od ovoga sto sam natipkao?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, znas li da istrazivanja pokazuju da je najcesce problem u onom koji pomaze, a ne u onom koji pomoc trazi
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jel ti sad jasno kad si pogledao ovaj njegov link 
<oki> moram izaći da bi bi ka root, pa nemog biti  i ovdi pristan
<MmikeDOMA> oki, no
<oki> *prisutan
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ne moras
<MmikeDOMA> oki, mozes se spojiti kao root i dok si 'tu prisutan'
<MmikeDOMA> oki: otvori terminal, i u njemu napisi: sudo -s
<oki> kako onda se prebacim ka root u terminalu
<MmikeDOMA> unesi svoj password
<MmikeDOMA> i postati ces root
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb, tresnjevka
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ne zelim gledati taj link
<oki> jesam
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 20.8°C (3:44 PM CEST on April 20, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 55%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<MmikeDOMA> oki, mega cool
<MmikeDOMA> oki, sad napisi: mysql 
<jelly-home> hmm, malo je hladnije ego jucer
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kak je za dubravu :) 
<MmikeDOMA> sto ti se desi?
<MmikeDOMA> pre naglo je postalo pre vruce
<SilverSpace> ovdje sad vec gromovi sjevaju :)
<oki> piše mi error
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ozbiljno? wo-ha, jel' to nevremence dolazi neko?
<MmikeDOMA> oki, pejstaj tocan error
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: imas meteo stanicu maksimir na pol puta od ravnica do dubrave
<MmikeDOMA> oki, vrlina je znati precizno postaviti pitanje jer je sansa da dobijes odgovor veca - to je nesto sto ces nauciti vremenom, jbg :)
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724478/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to mi oki nevrjeme donio :)
<SilverSpace> sjeva i grmi
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ok, to je ok
<MmikeDOMA> oki, da li znas koji je root password od mysqla?
<MmikeDOMA> ako znas, onda reci: mysql -p
<MmikeDOMA> i onda unesi password
<oki> ne
<MmikeDOMA> nit blizu? probaj 'mysql -p', pa onda probaj neki
<MmikeDOMA> mozda se sjetis/nabodes
<MmikeDOMA> ako nema sansi, reci, pa cemo resetirati root password od mysqla
<jelly-home> /msg dpkg i forgot mysql root password
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, blah, nema potrebe za time
<oki> ako sam upisivia u wp-config.php pasw jel to taj?
<MmikeDOMA> debian-sys-maint mysql user moze promijeniti rootov password
<MmikeDOMA> oki, vjerojatno je - passwrd u wp-config.php je password od usera kojim ce se wodpress spojiti na mysql
<MmikeDOMA> to je user-account u mysqlu
<MmikeDOMA> prvo trbeamo do roota doci, da bi promijenio mysql root password
<SilverSpace> oki: jel jos ne mozes bez sudo pogledati u /etc/hosts
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, aj suti, plz! :)
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/hosts
<MmikeDOMA> u tom fajlu sigurno nema passworda nikakvih!
 * SilverSpace suti 
<oki> SilverSApce>nemogu
<MmikeDOMA> osim ako mu nisi rekao da tamo metne neki - ako jesi, onda si zloban covjek i zvati cu te Gogala!
<MmikeDOMA> oki, root password? ide ne ide? ako ne ide, idemo ga promijeniti
<MmikeDOMA> ack?
<oki> i sa i bez sudo mi piše pristup odbijen
<MmikeDOMA> oki,  ne kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> pejstaj sto si tocno tipkao
 * MmikeDOMA gleda ragbi na telki - hrvatska protiv nizozemske
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: pomagao sm mu dva dana ali tu nema pomoci kad on po netu copy pejsta i sjebo dozvole i kaj aj znam kaj nije i host je sjebo 
<MmikeDOMA> cudan sport :)
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724485/
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jel sad kuzis
<MmikeDOMA> oki, aj plz prestani na 10 minuta slusati ovog vettel-ljubitelja (silverspacea)
<SilverSpace> crtaj 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kuzim da si zbunio covjeka maksimalno
<oki> MmikeDOMA> evo sada sam ušao msql
<MmikeDOMA> oki, mysql root password. Znas li ga? Ako ne, idemo ga promijeniti. Daklem?
<MmikeDOMA> ok, znaci ZNAS root password?
<oki> da to je ovaj šta piše u wp-config.php
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jes kokice spremio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: za?
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ok, napisi ovo u mysql shellu: select user();
<MmikeDOMA> i pejstsaj sto ti se napise
<oki> mysql> select user ()     -> 
<MmikeDOMA> tockazarez ti fali
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pratit irc :)
<oki> select user (); ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'select user ()' at line 3 mysql> 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: zasto, mislis da ce nadas biti nesto ljepse i zanimljivije nego jucer?
<jelly-home> danas*
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ok, krivo si razlomio liniju. napisi: select user();
<MmikeDOMA> nakon sto ti se pojavila greska, stisnes enter, napises: "select user();" (bez navodnika) i stisnes enter
<MmikeDOMA> sto veli?
<MmikeDOMA> oki, di zapinje? :)
<oki> mau wp-config.php je pisao krivi username i evo kada utipkam http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724508/
<oki> jel ovo ok
<oki> ?
<MmikeDOMA> odlicno
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, znas root password
<MmikeDOMA> zapisi ga negdje
<MmikeDOMA> to sto pise u wp-config.php ignoriraj, tj, ako i pise tamo root password, to je krivo i to cemo popraviti naknadno
<MmikeDOMA> preporucam ti da u rootov .my.cnf stavis root password, al' to cemo poslije
<MmikeDOMA> idemo sad vidjeti usere koje imas u mysqu
<MmikeDOMA> napisi, u mysql-cli, ovo: "select user,host from mysql.user order by user,host;" (bez navodnika) i stisni enter
<MmikeDOMA> sto veli?
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724515/
<MmikeDOMA> odlicno
<MmikeDOMA> sad napisi ovo (isto u mysql-cli, kao i gore): show grants for wordpress@localhost;
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724521/
<MmikeDOMA> ok, tog usera ces obrisati
<oki> ovo ispiše
<MmikeDOMA> i napraviti novog
<MmikeDOMA> ali prije toga, jos mi pejstaj sto ti napise ovo: show databases;
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724525/
<MmikeDOMA> nesto si krivo pejstao
<MmikeDOMA> dva-tri puta lupi enter
<MmikeDOMA> da si siguran da nema gresaka
<MmikeDOMA> i onda opet: show databases;
<oki> evo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724538/ , bila je greška
<MmikeDOMA> ok, aj samo jos sad udji u wodpress bazu i pokazi koje su tablice unutra
<MmikeDOMA> to ces ovako:
<MmikeDOMA> napisi, opet u taj isti mysql-cli: "use wordpress; show tables;"
<MmikeDOMA> (bez navodnika, dakako)
<oki> MmikeDOMA http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724546/
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> cini se da je wp instaliran
<MmikeDOMA> e, sad
<MmikeDOMA> prvo cemo obrisati onog wordpress usera, jer on ima sva prava na sve baze koje postoje na stroju - to ne zelis, uvijek zelis limitirati privilegije korisnicima/servisima sto je vise moguce (a da imaju nesmetan rad)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, prvo cemo obrisati usera. U mysql-cliju reci: drop user  wordpress@localhost;
<MmikeDOMA> ako ti to vrati 'ok', onda idemo dalje, ako javi gresku, pejstaj gresku
<oki> ok
<oki> mysql> drop user  wordpress@localhost; Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.17 sec)  mysql> 
<MmikeDOMA> gut
<MmikeDOMA> sad cemo napraviti novog wodpress usera (wordpres@localhost) koji ce imati prava samo nad wordpress bazom:
<MmikeDOMA> ovako: grant all privileges on wordpress.* to wordpress@localhost identified by 'nekitvojpassword';
<MmikeDOMA> zamijeni 'nekitvojpassword' sa passwordom koji zelis koristiti
<MmikeDOMA> i opet, ako je 'ok' reci da je 'ok' (NE PEJSTAJ PASSWORD TU!), ako je greska, pejstaj gresku
<oki> mysql>  grant all privileges on wordpress.* to wordpress@localhost identified by 'neki moj pasword'; Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> nadam se samo da u passwordu nemas spaceove, to zna komplicirati stvari kasnije
<MmikeDOMA> imas li spaceove u passowrdu?
<oki> nema
<MmikeDOMA> odlicno
<MmikeDOMA> sad da provjerimo dal' to sve radi sto smo radili do sada
<MmikeDOMA> prvo, izadji iz msql-clija: napisi: exit;
<MmikeDOMA> nakon toga izadji iz 'root shella' (u koji si usao sa sudo -s). Napisi: exit
<MmikeDOMA> (ili stisni ctrl-d)
<MmikeDOMA> nakon toga, probaj se spojiti na mysql kao wordpress user, na bazu wordpress, ovako: mysql -u wordpress wordpress -p
<MmikeDOMA> kad te pita password, unesi password koji si stavio kad si tipkao 'grant all privileges...'
<MmikeDOMA> dal' ti javi gresku, ili te pusti u mysql?
<MmikeDOMA> oki, ziv si jos, right?
<oki> pusti u mysql->
<MmikeDOMA> odlicno!
<MmikeDOMA> e sad, moras izmijeniti wp-config.php file
<MmikeDOMA> tako da je DB_NAME = wordpress
<MmikeDOMA> tako da je DB_USER = wordpress
<MmikeDOMA> tako da je DB_PASSWORD = onajpasswordkojisistavio gore
<MmikeDOMA> (nisam siguran dal' je DB_PASSWORD ili sto vec, al' kuzis sto govorim, right?)
<oki> text editor wp.config.php file i promijenim
<oki> save i izađem
<oki> restartam apache2
<oki> jel da?
<MmikeDOMA> ne moras restartati apache
<oki> u terminalu sam i dalje na mysql->
<oki> odem na http://mojserver/phpmyadmin logiram se sa Username:wordpress PW: moj oni neki pasword od maloprije i ušao sam u sučelje phpadmin
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> al' to je nebitno sad
<MmikeDOMA> dal' ti radi wordpress?
<MmikeDOMA> zaboravi phpmyadmin, preporucam ti da taj alat koristis sto manje, ili da ga uopce ne koristis
<MmikeDOMA> da li ti radi wordpress?
<MmikeDOMA> (da li si promjenio wp-config.php file i to sve?)
<oki> pri dnu  se ovo pojavi: The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated. To find out why click here. Povezivanje kontrolnih korisnika na način kako je definirano u vašoj konfiguraciji nije uspjelo. You are using an incomplete translation, please help to make it better by contributing.
<MmikeDOMA> zasto te brine phpmyadmin?
<MmikeDOMA> zaboravi na phpmyadmin
<MmikeDOMA> ignore
<MmikeDOMA> remove
<MmikeDOMA> uninstall
<MmikeDOMA> ako savladas mysql-clii lako ces i na shareanom hostingu gdje nemas izbora nego koristiti phpmyadmin
<MmikeDOMA> al' tebi to sad trenutno ne treba
<oki> pa kada u bar pregledniku upišem http://mojserver/wordpress - ispiše : Error establishing a database connection
<oki> php admin je bilo u uputama za isntalanciju wordpressa pa sam gainstalirao
<MmikeDOMA> ok, ignore phpadmin 
<MmikeDOMA> ne smeta ako je instaliran
<MmikeDOMA> ok, znaci da ti wodpress nije dobro slozen
<MmikeDOMA> da li si siguran da si wp-config.php dobro izmijenio?
<MmikeDOMA> i da mijenjas dobar file?
<MmikeDOMA> te, dal' ti u DB_HOST stoji 'localhost' ?
<oki> da
<dzl-r> imam u rukama toshiba satellite p875, ima harman/radman zvucnike
<dzl-r> kakav zvuuuuuk
<oki> Mmike> ima bit da sam minja krivi file wp-config.php
<oki> pošto mi s enalazi wordpress u home/www i /var/www , a  ja sam minja wp-config.php šta se nalaziu /var/www/wordpress
<MmikeDOMA> pa vjerojatno je taj onaj koji je bitan
<MmikeDOMA> provjeri to ovako: u /var/www/wordpress direktoriju stvori file koji se zove 'test.html' i u njega napisi 'ovo je test'
<oki> kada sam u ovom file u home/www/wordpress/wp-config.php prominio tj. ispravio kada ukucam u bar preglednika http://mojserver/wordpress otvori se i ispiše : Just another WordPress site
<MmikeDOMA> nakon toga napisi: http:
<MmikeDOMA> aha!
<MmikeDOMA> odlicno
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, radi! :)
<MmikeDOMA> right?
<MmikeDOMA> sad, ako zelis administrirati wodpress, mislim da moras otici na: http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin
<oki> da, ali zašto se to ne editira iz var/www
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim, kako mislis - zasto se ne editira iz /var/www?
<MmikeDOMA> aha, kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<oki> tj.otvara
<MmikeDOMA> sad treba vidjeti apache2 konfiguraciju
<MmikeDOMA> sto ti stoji u /etc/apache2/sites-enabled te u /etc/apache2/conf.d
<MmikeDOMA> mogucno da si tamo rekao da ti je wp instaliran u /home/www/...
<oki> Mmike> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724632/
<SilverSpace> ovaj chrome sa vremena na vrijeme poludi i pocne gnjaviti proc
<MmikeDOMA> oki, za ispisati sadrzaj direktorija koristis naredbu 'ls'
<MmikeDOMA> znaci: ls -al /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<MmikeDOMA> i/ili: ls -al /etc/apache2/conf.d
<MmikeDOMA> preporucam citanje ovoga: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<MmikeDOMA> znam da se cini naporno na pocetku, al' tako ces stjeci vjestine koje ce ti kasnije puno pomoci
<MmikeDOMA> ja moram u krevet
<MmikeDOMA> nije mi dobro
<MmikeDOMA> nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogao
<oki> Mmike> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724651/
<MmikeDOMA> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Tra 16 22:39 mysite -> ../sites-available/mysite
<MmikeDOMA> sto ti stoji u tom fileu?
<MmikeDOMA> napisi: cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite
<MmikeDOMA> i pejstaj to nekud
<MmikeDOMA> (usput napisi i man cat)
<MmikeDOMA> da vidis sto radi 'cat' naredba
<oki> MmikeDOMA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724725/
<MmikeDOMA> DocumentRoot /home/user/public_html/
<MmikeDOMA> sad
<MmikeDOMA> dal' ti imas /home/user
<MmikeDOMA> i di to pokazuje
<MmikeDOMA> nemam pojma
<MmikeDOMA> ja bih taj file potpunio obrisao
<MmikeDOMA> restartao apache
<MmikeDOMA> onda bi ti trebao raditi wordpress is /var/www
<MmikeDOMA> koristilo bi ti da procitas malo i o apache2 konfiguraciji te da vidis kako ubuntu/debian imaju to slozeno
<MmikeDOMA> imam temperaturu
<MmikeDOMA> znaci, nije alergija
<oki> Mmike> za fibru je najbolje kumpir na pole i natabne da je izvuče 
<oki> a zar nemogu imati u oba : /home/www/wordpress i etc/var/www/wordpress
<MmikeDOMA> erm
<MmikeDOMA> odakle sad pak /etc/var?!
<MmikeDOMA> i zasto /home/www
<MmikeDOMA> odakle ti takvi?
<MmikeDOMA> to ti je tak kad slusas bilo koga i probavas stvari bez da razumijes o cemu se radi
<MmikeDOMA> moja preporuka
<MmikeDOMA> ubi sve
<MmikeDOMA> kreni iznova
<MmikeDOMA> i budi siguran da razumijes sto radis
<MmikeDOMA> ako tutorial ne objasnjava dobro
<MmikeDOMA> nadji drugi
<MmikeDOMA> ja idem prvo malo rakije
<MmikeDOMA> pa cemo onda vidjeti
<oki> Mmike > http/mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin  odvede me na ovaj link :http://gledamovas.wordpress.com/wp-admin/upgrade.php?_wp_http_referer=%2Fwordpress%2Fwp-admin%2F
<oki> zašto ne uđem u administraciju wordpresa na mojserver
<oki> čak upišem iza ./wp-admin/wp-login  i isto me prebaci na ovaj link gore
<oki> ?
<jelly-home> oki: vjerojatno je tvoj lokalni wordpress negdje podešen da misli da se zove "gledamovas.wordpress.com"
<oki> jelly-home al sgledamovas.wordpress.com nepostoji izbrisana stranica i sadržaj već postoji vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<oki> jelly-home> gdje da provjerim da li se poziva na to lokalni? 
<jelly-home> oki: pojma nemam, gdje je konfiguracija wordpressa?
<oki> ovako imam u home/www/wordpress i u etc/www/wordpress
<oki> *var/www/wordpress
<SilverSpace> pobogu zasto u oba?? 
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724911/
<oki> mislo sam oba da imam iz razloga da na home/www/ ....radim dizajniram a na var/www/.. prebacim i uploadam na domenu
<oki> ime.wordpreess.com 
<SilverSpace> ??
<oki> kako da to kažem da je sadržaj i dalje dostpan  dok se rade promjene ili se to radi preko remote controla?
<SilverSpace> home/www/ ti u svemu zamjenjuje var/www/
<oki> i dovoljno je da imam samo jedan
<SilverSpace> pa da
<SilverSpace> kad ce ti biti jasno da nemozes nista prebaciti na ime.wordpreess.com
<oki> kako da znam koji ću onda izbrisat jer mije MMike davao upute pa su se podesile baze pa da se opet nešto shebem
<SilverSpace> http://hr.wordpress.com/
<oki> SilverSpace Yevo izbrisa sam wordpress iz var/www sada ga imam u home/www
<oki> kada utpikam mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin opet prebaci na adresu na kojoj ta stranica ne postoji
<SilverSpace> pa valjda znas gdje si editirao za postavke 
<dzl-r> tko bi to sve više popratio :)
<SilverSpace> jos ima i wordpress instaliran i iz repozitorija 
<SilverSpace> to je tako imuckano da ni vrag i bog vise ne moze pratiti 
<SilverSpace> a dozvole na datotekam da ne govorim 
<SilverSpace> ako ne moze /etc/hosts citati nemoze ni postavke citati iz njega
<SilverSpace> tak da tko bi tu znao kaj jos
<SilverSpace> uuu ovo mi se stvarno svida http://www.24sata.hr/galerija/tech/vw-crossblue-je-koncept-koji-nije-toliko-daleko-od-stvarnosti-311367/721157
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: o cem ti brijes, hosts datoteka ocito radi
<oki> radi
<oki> samo mi nije jasno da kada upišem u barpreglednika http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin pa me odvede na link http://gledamovas.wordpress.com/wp-admin/upgrade.php?_wp_http_referer=%2Fwordpress%2Fwp-admin%2F
<oki> a ovi link ne postoji
<oki> tj sadržaj
<oki> stranice
<oki> kako da kada to kliknem me pošalje na http://vasgledamo.wordpresscom
<oki> *http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<jelly-home> oki: to nemre radit sam od sebe... trebas naci gdje u lokalnoj instalaciji wp-a pise vasgledamo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne brijem nis njemu jednu konfiguraciju vuce iz jedne datoteke drugu iz neke druge 
<SilverSpace> oki: jel ti kaj ova nardba ispise 
<SilverSpace> hostname
<oki> ispiše dislexia
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5725035/
<oki> nije valjda da moram preimenovati hostname
<oki> iz dislexia u dioslexia mojserver
<oki> *dislexia mojserver , mislim ne bi trebalo jer to nema nikakve veze
<SilverSpace> nis ne diraj 
<oki> ne diram
<oki> pokušavam skontat u čemu je problem
<oki> ?
<Hrki> zasto govore da je plazma bolja, a svi kupuju lcd?
<Hrki> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zadnja-panasonicova-plazma/123215.aspx
<oki> MMike? 
<oki> SilverSpace?
<oki> ??
<ivoks> bah
<oki> evo javljam da sam uspio riješiti problem i podesiti: pratio sam ove upute: http://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_The_Site_URL#Changing_the_URL_directly_in_the_database , ušao sam u phpadmin->wordpress->wp_options->change site url (iz gledamovas.wpcom u vasgledamo.wp.com) rezultat kada upišem u bar preglednik mojserver/wp-admin -> prebaci me na link vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<jelly-home> \o/
<oki> jelly-home> bit je bilo samo prominiti putanju u php sa lokalnog -> javnom
<jelly-home> oki: site url za lokalnu instalaciju je, trenutno, http://mojserver/; ako zelis da lokalna instalacija radi kak spada vjerojatno treba staviti da se site zove "mojserver"
<oki> jelly-home> kada sam u baru upisiva mojserver/wp-admin onda me salo na link gledamovas.wordpress.com a sada sam uspio da to ide na vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<oki> *slalo
<jelly-home> oki: a ak hoces da loklani sajt stvarno nesto i radi, trebas staviti da ide na "mojserver"
<oki> jelly-home>  evo sada sam to podesio u phpadmin  i ukucam u bar-preglednika mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin i dobijem 404 not found
<jelly-home> http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin ?
<jelly-home> a samo http://mojserver/wordpress/ ?
<oki> a kada stavim u site-url : vasgledamo.wordpress.com i kada u bar preglednik upišem http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin onda me prebaci na link stranice http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<jelly-home> i to nicemu ne sluzi
<oki> http://mojserver/wordpress/  -> radi
<jelly-home> a http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin ne radi?
<oki> da
<oki> ali kada podesim u php site-url u http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com onda Http://mojserver/wordpress.com/wp-admin me prebaci na ovu stranicu
<oki>  http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<jelly-home> super, ali onda sve sto imas je iznimno zakucast nacin za upisati http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com u browser
<jelly-home> ako ti je cilje testirati wp lokalno, od toga nema koristi
<oki> da ali vidio si da ako upišem u site-url: http://mojserver/wordpress ->radi dok http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin -> ne radi
<oki> kada ovi site-url podesim u php-admin
<jelly-home> treba ustanoviti zasto ne radi, onda
<jelly-home> a dal sam sta vidio, nisam, vjerujem ti na rijec sa jedno 50-60% sanse da ces potrefiti isprve ono sto se trazi ;-)
<oki> treba podesiti putanju da na lokalnom prepoznaje wp-admin, jedino je logično da php-admin u site-url: upišem http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin i onda će radit?
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> site url je, ako je wordpress tu di je sad, http://mojserver/wordpress/
<jelly-home> da si ga otpakirao drito u DocumentRootu bio bi samo http://mojserver/
<oki> da to sam upravo tija reć
<oki> i evo radi sada lokalno
<oki> pojavio se predložak samo sada kada kliknem npr. na home na predložku onda me prebacuje na onu staru adresu  http://gledamovas.wordpress.com koja ne postoji 
<oki> zašto? kako je to povezano?
<jelly-home> ili je browser u cacheu zadrzao nesto, ili je i dalje negdje u bazi ili konfiguraciji zapisano ovo staro
<oki> nešto mi govori da treba onda napraviti novu bazu
<ivoks> jel netko koristio sublime text?
<ivoks> prilicno jeben editor :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jeben je mala rijec :)
<Hrki> je boli ode notepada++ :D
<Hrki> *bolji
<Vlado9A3CY> $70 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/sublime.png :)
<Hrki> ovo je prvi puta da vidim neki program na linuxu a da pise unregistred :D
<Vlado9A3CY> tko god da ga je radio, dao si je truda ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali $70 za licencu mi se ipak cini previse
<Vlado9A3CY> najbolje su mi color scheme :D
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh... see you tomorrow, ln
<oki> Mike> 
<oki> *MMike DOMA>
<Hrki> tebe bas zeza taj wp :)
<oki> WP je instaliran, nego sada gledam kako mogu dodavati pojedine teme
<oki> tj izabrati iz  ../wp-content/themes
<dzl-r> instaliran wp?
<dzl-r> sjekire ce padat :P
<oki> dzl-r> da, nego pokušavam skontat sada kako u mojserver/wordpress/wp-content/themes izabrati tj postaviti temu 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-21
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/MarIk
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<oki> dobri dan
<Hrki> kako vam se svidja novi gmail compose?
<oki> da li je MMike tu?
<oki>  downloadam teme od wordpressa .zip i rapakiram ih u /home/www/wordpress/wp-content/themes --> kad uđem u bar preglednikana http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-content/themes/ otvori mi prazna stranica
<SilverSpace> oki: jel se ti mozes ulogirati na wordpres
<SilverSpace> odoh F!
<SilverSpace> F1
<oki> SilverSpace> mogu
<oki> Silver Space> kada u bar pregledniku napišem mojserver/wordpress/wp-content/themes pokaže praznu stranicu 
<SilverSpace> pa onda imas ovo http://codex.wordpress.org/images/3/30/dashboard.png
<SilverSpace> ljevo imas sve 
<SilverSpace> a ne upisivati link 
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727080/ ovo raspakirane teme kako ih uplodati da ih imam u dashboardu pod teme
<oki> znam da imam lijevo ali tu mi daje one temem šta ih wordpress predlaže
<oki> a zanima me kako da teme koje skineš i raspakiraš da su onda dostupne u dashobardu
<SilverSpace> pa od tuda ih instaliras
<oki> SilverSpace znam da jesam ali evo primjer skinuo sam jednu temu rapakirao sam je u wp-content/thmes/....
<oki> kako da je sada tu ist tem vidim u dashboardu tj. kada kliknem na promjenu teme nigi se na popisu ne pojavi ova koja je raspakirana u wp-content/themes
<weshmashian> mornin'
<oki> weshmain> znaš li ti možda
<oki> *weshmashian
<Vlado9A3CY> weshman :D
<weshmashian> oki: http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Themes
<weshmashian> oki: kao sto ti rekoh, prouci kako tocno radi WP
<weshmashian> i radi cim vise prek dashboarda dok ne skuzis sto, kamo i kako ide
<oki> jesam ali nigdi mi nema opcije install new theme
<weshmashian> lokalna instalacija ili na wordpress.com?
<weshmashian> ili gdje li vec?
<oki> na lokalnom imam wordpress
<weshmashian> dashboard -> appearance -> themes
<weshmashian> imas onda ogroman tab - install themes
<oki> a na wordpress.com imam http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<weshmashian> super
<weshmashian> na wordpress.com imas ogranicene teme i pluginove koje mozes instalirat
<weshmashian> mislim da cak i pluginove ne mozes
<oki> kada uđem u dashboard -> apperance ->theme onda mi se nigdi ne pojavi install themes
<oki> na lokalnom
<Vlado9A3CY> oki, procitaj ove upute za koje ti je weshmashian dao poveznicu, tamo ti sve pise
<oki> a u /www/wordpress/wp-content/themes sam raspakirao skinute teme
<weshmashian> oki: suce mu, nisi nis proucio :) jesi admin na lokalnom?
<weshmashian> na wordpress.com NEMAS install themes (upravo provjerio) i NEMAS ftp pristup
<oki> jesam
<oki> evo pastetat ću
<weshmashian> http://i.imgur.com/MaileBi.png
<oki> ovo nemam
<SilverSpace> oki: to na lokalno nemas ??
<oki> da 
<SilverSpace> nemoguce
<oki> al nemam ni na http://vasgledamo.wordpress.com
<SilverSpace> tamo ni ne mozes imati koliko ti puta moramo to reci
<SilverSpace> https://signup.wordpress.com/signup/
<SilverSpace> dali vidis pod free
<SilverSpace> sve ti je to onemoguceno
<weshmashian> no, sad pogledao gore kaj se desava
<weshmashian> oki: makni taj wp koji imas lokalno, instaliraj drugi nanovo i NEMOJ ga nazvat nesto.wordpress.com jer nemozes tako slagat
<weshmashian> odem
<oki> kako da vam stavim screenshot 
<SilverSpace> oki npr http://picturepush.com/upa
<SilverSpace> i das link
<oki> http://picturepush.com/public/12744402
<oki> nakon šta u bar pregledniku upišem http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin
<oki> dobijem ovo http://picturepush.com/public/12744408
<oki> a kada upišem ovo http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-content/   -->  http://picturepush.com/public/12744413
<SilverSpace> odustajem 
<SilverSpace> luda utrka
<SilverSpace> Pereez ludi
<oki> mislim daje stvar u postavci gdje je greška da se poveziva na lokani toj . poziva iz lokalnog
<oki> di je instlairan wordpress
<oki> zašto mis e ne otvori dasboard na lokanom kada upišem http://mojserver/wordpress
<oki> ?
<oki> ?CrazyLemon,dzl-r,jelly-home, weshmashian
<oki> odoh pokušat ću nešto pa se vratim
<dzl-r> moze pitanje u vezi postfixa
<dzl-r> jel mogu upisat u configu ip umjesto domene
<dzl-r> posto nemam domenu
<dzl-r> tipa mail.5.175.3.4
<dzl-r> slazem cisto ovako da vidim sta i kako radi
<dzl-r> mydomain = 5.175.136.46
<dzl-r> a ne mogu ga ni startat /var/log/maillog kaze ovo http://pastebin.com/mPzNkEae
<dzl-r> rijeseno 
<dzl-r> baca  mi fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter mydomain: bad parameter value: 5.175...
<dzl-r> ocito da mora bit domena
<oki> evo mene nazad
<oki> trudim se da na lokalnom http://mojserver/wordpress ---> dobijem dashboard sučelje upravljanja 
<oki> upišem u barpregledniku http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-login.php otvorise se box za login upišem: username: wordpress pw: moj neki pasword --->  dobijem ovo -> Not Found  The requested URL /wp-login.php was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at mojserver Port 80
<SilverSpace> oki jel ti znas sto je VirtualBox
<oki> SilverSpace-> kompjuter?
<oki> olitiga LAMP
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> tvoj je problem sto si na ovo racunalo probao svasta razna uputstva i sad tko zna sto ti je spetljanu u sistemu 
<SilverSpace> instalirao si i wordpres iz repozitorija 
<SilverSpace> i tko zna sto 
<SilverSpace> zato ti nista ni ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ono sto ti i radi ti ne znas zasto radi 
<SilverSpace> i sto radi i sto ne radi 
<oki> paket wordpress.zip sam skinuo i raspakirao u /home/www/wordpress
<SilverSpace> ne pitam te to 
<SilverSpace> prije toga sto si sve radio 
<SilverSpace> ti ne zbas dali ti radi phpMyAdmin
<SilverSpace> a ne znas nam ni reci sto radi sto ne radi 
<SilverSpace> sve bi to trebalo iz pocetka napravit 
<oki> SilverSpace> u bar pregledniku kada upišem 127.0.0.1/phpadmin otvori se i radi i uredno se logiram sa usernamemom i pasw
<SilverSpace> ok kaj ti se otvori kad otvoris ovaj link http://127.0.0.1/wordpress
<oki> SilverSpace> ovo http://picturepush.com/public/12748039
<SilverSpace> http://127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-login.php
<SilverSpace> a ovo 
<SilverSpace> jel ti otvori wordpress dashboard
<oki> ne, nego mi otvori login box: ukucam username i pasw koji je postavljen za wordpress u bazi
<oki> tj. kako pristupam prema php adminu
<SilverSpace> pa naravno da ti otvori login box
<oki> ali mi ne otvori dasboard od wordpressa
<SilverSpace> kad upises pas i user jel ode u wordpress dashboard
<SilverSpace> kaj kaze
<SilverSpace> kaj otvori
<dzl-r> jel imao tko iskustva sa squirell webmailom
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: to hoces lokalno postaviti
<dzl-r> imam vps
<dzl-r> uglavnom postavljeno je sve
<dzl-r> ne znam dodat user-a
<SilverSpace> aha nemam ti pojma nisam to radio osim sto postavim kroz cpanelkaj treba
<SilverSpace> cpanel*
<dzl-r> nemam domenu, postavio sam  u host pravilo " domena IP "
<dzl-r> hosts
<oki> SilverSpace> ne , nego mi ispiše not found
<dzl-r> otvorim ga u browseru sve super, ali ne znam dodat usera :D
<oki> imali još koji pastebin ovi od ubunta ima neki error
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: :) hebga ne znam 
<SilverSpace> oki: pretjerao si :)
<SilverSpace> imas pastebin
<dzl-r> evo dodao sam, trebalo je samo na kutiji dodat novog usera
<dzl-r> adduser, passwd
<dzl-r> :)
<oki> evo --> http://pastebin.com/DJi5wVqw
<dzl-r> SilverSpace : jel moguce uopce slat primat mail u obliku recimo  " user@5.175.136.46"
<dzl-r> moram domenu postavit?
<oki> mislim da sam nešto sa bazom napravio grešku
<oki> ?
<jelly-home> dzl-r: ne, to je neispravna adresa
<jelly-home> dzl-r: ako apsolutno moras koristiti IP adresu, ona se stavlja u [], dakle user@[5.175.136.46]
<jelly-home> ali to nemoj raditi
<dzl-r> ma to sam ovako eksperimentalno radio
<dzl-r> a eto lokalno radi 
<dzl-r> neda mi vps da konfiguriram rDNS
<jelly-home> umjesto toga izmisli i koristi lokalnu domenu ili bar lokalni fqdn
<dzl-r> ne daju webove hostat :)
<jelly-home> huh, kakve veze ima hostanje weba s mailom?
<dzl-r> ne mogu pointat domenu na host
<dzl-r> kad bih htio mail tipa user@kupljenadoma.com
<dzl-r> neda vps provider
<dzl-r> ili kad bih htio hostat kupljenadomena.com
<dzl-r> nije ni cudo zato sto je free vps, ovako za eksperimentiranje, ucenje
<SilverSpace> oki: nemoj samo tako naredbe izvrsavati kad neznas kaj one rade zato ti nista ni ne radi 
<SilverSpace> dozvole mapa suti sjebane 
<SilverSpace> na citavom sistemu 
<SilverSpace> zato ti i wordpress ne pokazuje themu 
<jelly-home> dzl-r: ne treba ti rDNS za primanje maila
<SilverSpace> nemoze ocitati 
<jelly-home> dzl-r: za slanje je koristan zbug nekih cudnih razloga
<SilverSpace> oki: nadi si nekoga da ti to pokaze i slozi jer ovako neces nikad sloziti bezveze tipkati naredbe u terminal 
<dzl-r> jelly-home kako mogu onda konfigurirat domenu sa IP-om vps-a
<dzl-r> tj mail
<jelly-home> dzl-r: dodaj A zapis, i gotovo
<jelly-home> ili A zapis sa imenom domene, ili (A zapis sa imenom stroja i MX zapis koji pokazuje na taj A zapis)
<dzl-r> nisam bas shvatio, moram sad nesto drugo obavit. pa cu te kasnije silovat oko toga :)
<dzl-r> proguglat cu to
<oki> Silver Space >  ovo sam napravio -> http://pastebin.com/rXYyNjn2
<SilverSpace> oki: zasto tipkas naredbe u terminal bezveze 
<SilverSpace> ZASTO
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nije bezveze, pokazuje ti sto je sve radio jucer (mysql je slagao sa mmiketom ak se dobro sjecam)
<oki> i kao jučer tako i danas maloprije sam ponovio isti postupak
<oki> jell-home-> da Mmike mi je davao upute
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: eto jel ti sad jasno
<jelly-home> nije mi jasno ;-)
<SilverSpace> oki: instaliraj si TeamViewer 8 pa da ti slozim ja da te se rijesim 
<SilverSpace> ovako nikada neces to rijesiti
<jelly-home> ima tu 12 mjeseci ucenja ako ne i vise, dok oki stekne neko razumijevanje shella i osnovnih alata, ak oce ucit pusti ga da uci
<oki> znam da kao root ulazim u mysql
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nek si onda slozi virtual box 
<SilverSpace> pa neka tamo slaze 
<oki> sa naredbom: sudo -s pasw od mog logina za mysql-->mysql> 
<SilverSpace> ja sam sve tako zapoceo u  vmware
<SilverSpace> ovako po sistemu razno razne naredbe nabacivati koje ne razumije nije pametno 
<oki> SilverSpace - > imam teamviewer8
<SilverSpace> oki: ovdje imas korak po korak za pocetnike http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<SilverSpace> samo kaj moras sve najprije maknuti 
<dzl-r> jelly-home kako da pointam A zapis na MX zapis
<dzl-r> ne snalazim se baš
<jelly-home> reicmo imas zonu "kladdkaka.org."
<dzl-r> imam sad A zapis, domenu pointanu na IP
<jelly-home> u njoj zapis "pinkie.kladdkaka.org. IN A  89.201.175.252", a 89.201.175.252 je tvoj vpc
<jelly-home> vps*
<jelly-home> MX zapis za domenu ce onda biti
<jelly-home> kladdkaka.org.	IN	MX	10 pinkie.kladdkaka.org.
<dzl-r> aha
<oki> SilverSpace-napravio ---> i opet kad odem na http://mojserver -->Hello! It is working! --> http://mojserver/wordpress --> http://picturepush.com/public/12749309  nako unosa u bar pregledniku http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin ---> http://picturepush.com/public/12749330 -->nakon upisa  http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-login.php -->http://picturepush.com/public/12749358  dok unosom http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin.php -->http://picture
<oki> Mmike ?
<jelly-home> vjerojatno opet/jos uvijek imas cudesa u bazi ili postavkama
<jelly-home> onaj "site url"
<SilverSpace> pa ima hrpu toga kad je copy paste 
<oki> ček
<SilverSpace> a da ne chmod na mape i datoteke mu je u komi
<oki> siteurl--> http://mojserver
<SilverSpace> ne moze ni cat /etc/hosts pogledati bez sudo naprijed
<oki> na dodatotekama nema katnaca
<jelly-home> oki: ne bi li trebao biti http://mojserver/wordpress/ ?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: de oladi s tim /etc/hosts molim, nisi ni ti puno bolji
<SilverSpace> oki: to kaj nema "katanca" nema veze sa dozvolama
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<oki> SilverSpace bez sudo mogu pogledati -->http://pastebin.com/iqEU9NVX
<SilverSpace> lol kak si to samo ispravio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> evo uspije
<oki> uspjeh
<oki> otvorio se dashboard
<dzl-r> jelly-home hvala uspio sam :)
<dzl-r> posaljem si na gmail sve ok
<oki> trebalo je prominiti siteurl --> u mojserver/wordpress --->> update a database --> login in wordpress box i uđe se u dashboard
<dzl-r> ali izgleda da ne mogu primit
<dzl-r> mail
<jelly-home> dzl-r: koja domena?
<dzl-r> ne vrati nikakav error, pise da je poslano
<dzl-r> goc.r00t.la
<jelly-home> dzl-r: ne vidi se A zapis za bick350.goc.r00t.la.
<oki> evo dokaz: http://picturepush.com/public/12749602
<jelly-home> Free High Quality P...orn!
<dzl-r> aaaaaaa
<dzl-r> pa zato sto ne postoji
<dzl-r> :D:D
<dzl-r> slabo razmisljam
<SilverSpace> oki: i eto sad ti sve radi
<dzl-r> thnx jelly-home
<jelly-home> np
<dzl-r> zaboravih ime mašine
<dzl-r> ajd da sam i ja danas nesto naucio
<oki> danke ljudi
<jelly-home> i to se desi...
<jelly-home> kakva je bila F1
 * jelly-home bio na poslu 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: odlicna
<SilverSpace> jos da ferrari nije imao pehova 
<SilverSpace> borbe koliko hoces jedino kaj je vettel zbrisao ali otraga cuda
<SilverSpace> malo prije ti repriza zavrsila
<jelly-home> onda cu gledat kak prebijaju chucka norrisa
<SilverSpace> lol
<dzl-r> kaj da jos korisnoga dignem na boxu?
<dzl-r> osim maila
<weshmashian> open http proxy :D
<dzl-r> :D :D
<dzl-r> hvala na prijedlogu, ali zelim ga zadrzat jos neko vrijeme :)
<dzl-r> a to mi se vjerovatno kosi s pravilima :)
<weshmashian> to se obicno kosi sa zdravim razumom :)
<weshmashian> jos bolje, stavi open mail relay :D
 * weshmashian je prepun dobrih savjeta
<dzl-r> odlican prijedlog :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-14
<Mmike> blj
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD7Jk2vNxuQ
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Jimmy Fallon & Anne Hathaway Sing Broadway Versions of Snoop Dogg, 50 Cent, and Kendrick Lamar, Views: 1847384, Rating: 98.518906%
<ravilov> trebam privremeno ozvuciti veliku prostoriju, imam telefone/mp3 playere, najradije se ne bi petljao sa zicama... ideje?
<ravilov> jesu li danasnji smartfoni dovoljno pametni da znaju slat glazbu na dva bluetootha istovremeno? jel se to uopce moze?
<rut> jutro fu**ri :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/04/13/1454215/the-gnome-foundation-is-running-out-of-money # osto gnoum bez nofci :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: ne moze se ovo s dva blututa. Kaj se tice ozvucenja, kakvu pomoc trebas ? Nisi napisao ni sto imas ni sto bi htio. 
<ravilov> napisao sam sta imam i sta mi treba
<ravilov> imam telefone/mp3 playere
<ravilov> trebam privremeno ozvuciti veliku prostoriju (za pozadinsku glazbu, ne za tulum)
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mdrtools.smartbluetoothwidget.free
<BotaniCar|2> guglaj bluetooth speakers , ako ti treba nesto za reprodukciju, onda mozes jednim telefonom nahraniti sve
<ravilov> "You can also connect to multiple bluetooth devices at the same time. You can connect to your speaker, and your headset at the same time."
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo z guglplej moram probati, brijem da sam negdje u standardu citao da se to ne bi tak smjelo moci .. svasta, thx
<ravilov> problem je sto nemam kako isprobati zapravo
<ravilov> nemam zvucnike, trebam ih tek nabavit
<ravilov> jedino da odem u trgovinu pa se igram
<ravilov> (gdje toga uopce ima za kupit osim u chipoteci?)
<ravilov> te ima li nekih drugih wire-free opcija osim bluetootha? moze i neka kutijica da ima 3.5mm jack a ona onda salje na X zvucnika
<BotaniCar|2> Sto se zvucnika tice, oni imaju jednu "kontaktnu tocku", a dalje si zvuk distribuiraju interno, tak da ti multikonektivnost ne treba (valjda). ili si mislio ozvuciti $nesto, pa dozvoliti razlicitu muziku u svakom segmentu tog neceg ?  Nemam pojma di je ista od tog kod nas nabavljivo. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja u pretprosloj firmi ebayao blutut razglas
<ravilov> par stereo zvucnika nije dovoljan, trebaju mi bar 2 ako ne 3, pitanje je samo kako ih spojit da sviraju istu stvar
<ravilov> bit ce isti "program" na svim zvucnicima, nema biranja
<ravilov> problem je samo sto je privremeno i sto je prostorija velika
<ravilov> necu da tandrci u jednom cosku a prekoputa se nista ne ciu
<ravilov> cuje
<ravilov> (prostor je iznajmljen, razlog vise protiv zica
<ravilov> )
<ravilov> nabavit AP i slozit preko wifi je isto opcija
<ravilov> druga je stvar hoce li bluetooth imati dovoljan domet
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: http://www.samsung.com/us/video/multi-room
<BotaniCar|2> Ovdje  imas i multiroom hub i zvucnike, podrzava i wifi i btut
<Mmike> ravilov, tranzici :)
<Mmike> ravilov, imas onih FM mp3 playera
<Mmike> koji imaju mini transmiter
<Mmike> i onda utjunas radio u to
<Mmike> i sve svira isto, sve je u syncu
 * Mmike pobaco hardvera za ne povjerovat
<Mmike> jel' treba tko modeme, pci, conexant mahom? :)
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, fala, pogledam
<ravilov> Mmike, nije li to onak... crappy?
<ravilov> (FM, ne modemi)
<ravilov> (iako je i jedno i drugo analogno)
<ravilov> also, Mmike, player nekakav vec imam (telefon ili mp3), ne bi nabavljao novi, eventualno nadostuk na postojeci
<BotaniCar|2> 2Have you ever been so high you were sitting there with a bong in one hand and weed on the table and you’ve completely forgotten that you were about to get high? Time for a break, dude"
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, nije, stovise, radi vrlo vrlo fino
<Mmike> da, nisam siguran kak to radi da ti bude muzika u syncu
<Mmike> "since the introduction of Bluetooth 2.0+EDR, π/4-DQPSK and 8DPSK modulation may also be used between compatible devices."
<Mmike> yea! :D
<Mmike> Bluetooth is a packet-based protocol with a master-slave structure. One master may communicate with up to seven slaves in a piconet; all devices share the master's clock. P
<BotaniCar|2> ahh, the famous 8DPSK, how did i not think of that before 
<Mmike> znaci da bi moro moc uparit  7 zvucnika/slusalica :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jelda? :))
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> tI SI JOS NEZAPOSLEN ?:) 
<BotaniCar|2> Uhaj, i rimoutli si mi kaps strgao :)
<ravilov> ovaj shape izgleda zanimljivo
<ravilov> Mmike, i koristit istovremeno?
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, tako se cini
<Mmike> al' nisam nikad to probavao
<ravilov> a morat cu negdje nekako isprobat
<Mmike> imam doma jedno 4 bt slusalice
<Mmike> al' nit jednu nemrem nac sad!
<Mmike> dobro da sam kurcevu jebenu usranu sobu slagao zadnjih 7 dana
<Mmike> pa kao znam di mi je sta
<ravilov> sta nije da se tek onda ne zna di je sta? :p
<Mmike> zasto soba nije k'o linux stroj, pa da mogu rec apt-soba autoclean
<Mmike> ravilov, pa je :D
<ravilov> koja ovo fora? bundle (1 hub + 1 zvucnik) - $350, dodatni zvucnik - $350
<Mmike> ravilov, to sam ja zeni probao objasnit
<Mmike> al' ne slusa ona mene :D
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto bi se glupirao sa distro-specific tehnologijama?
<ravilov> find /mnt/soba -type btheadset
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ravilov, true :D
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> zasto je samo jedan zvucnik skup ko i cijeli bundle?
<ravilov> znaci hub zapravo dobivam besplatno?
<Mmike> frend ima, kupio na nekom kina-je-super-kupite-od-nas sajtu za 50 dolara bt zvucnik
<Mmike> iznenadjujuce dobar zvuk
<Mmike> ravilov, de to gledas
<ravilov> bestbuy.com
<BotaniCar|2> Zapravo, ovo je primjer jednog finog vendor lockinga , ako kupis hub i njihove zvulje, nista tudje nemres spojiti na to, pa .. :DF
<Mmike> www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395030,00.asp
<Mmike> jao, best buy :D
<Mmike> kaj to jos postoji? :)
<ravilov> zasto ne bi? :)
<ravilov> kod mene tamo je to jedini posteniji ducan elektronike :p
<Mmike> www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2430093,00.asp
<Mmike> ohohoho :D
<Mmike> ravilov, u mom selu tog nije bilo
<Mmike> vise se ne sjecam od kud sam ja narucivao
<Mmike> znam da je dostava uvijek bila 'sutradan' jer sam zivio u pripizdini :)
<ravilov> onaj neki egg mozda
<ravilov> newegg
<ravilov> ili amazon :)
<ravilov> hm, amazon je isto opcija teoretski, bestbuy je vise onako udjes i kupis
<ravilov> amazon treba cekat
<Mmike> Ma jok
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> dellicio
<Mmike> ili nest
<ravilov> a
<Mmike> netkurac
<Mmike> neznam :)
<Mmike> ok, officialy sam prestao s majanjem
<ravilov> onda sta dijelis beskorisne modeme a ne grafulje? :p
<BotaniCar|2> papak :) Sad tek pocinje cirkus, a eksplozija uzitka dolazi s temperaturama 35+ :D
<Mmike> Socket 1150 ili 1155 ?
<ravilov> nijedno, meni ne trebaju :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ma, ne isplati mi se. Grije se za popizdit, radi max 600 kH/sec (po noci dodje i to 650), zuji i cuje se (kak je sad balkas otvoren)
<Mmike> osim ak ne nadjem mjesto di cu metnit kistru da ne platjam struje :D
<ravilov> balkas? zvuci ko neki cajka klub
<BotaniCar|2> kaj nisi bio u nekakvom pregovoru za to prosli tjedan ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ( prostor s free strujom, jel)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, propalo
<Mmike> tj, nije jos
<Mmike> al' nepouzdan lik
<ravilov> nije jos ali samo sto nije
<Mmike> sinoc dosla jos jedna kombinacija, pa cemo vidjet sad
<Mmike> idem dalje 
<Mmike> ajte
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<Mmike> arstechnica.com/business/2014/04/glow-in-the-dark-roads-make-debut-in-netherlands/
<ravilov> fora
<rut> nora
<BotaniCar|2> To ! O, koliko sam puta pozeljeo nesto takvo kad je cesta ukurcu :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> svasta ?? switch mi je riknuo 
<SilverSpace> svijetli samo powerr
<Vjetar> jutar
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> bas mi fino dan krenuo sa kvarom
<Vjetar> ha
<Vjetar> standardni ponedjeljak
<Vjetar> ja još čekam shitstorm
<Vjetar> nekako je previše mirno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobro je i sluzio nekih desetak godina mozda i vise
<jelly> slava mu
<SilverSpace> jos da zna pricat sto je sve prezvako :)
<rut> jelda .. pornjave proslo kroz njega 
<SilverSpace> a nis na biciklo pa po drugog
<rut> posto mi nitko nije odgovorio u petak ... ima vacation pluginova za roundcube 
<rut> i rade :)
<ravilov> lol veseli pulseaudio
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> E: [alsa-sink-ALC269VC Analog] alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<ravilov> E: [alsa-sink-ALC269VC Analog] alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<ravilov> E: [alsa-sink-ALC269VC Analog] alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<ravilov>  
<SilverSpace> zasto veseli 
<Mmike> ravilov, alsa? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, sto s njom?
<ravilov> pa mora pulseaudio nekak radit sa hardverom, ne?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da, veseljak :)
<ravilov> jer eto je
<BotaniCar|2> el ovih dana u servere guram intel ploce s ivy bridge ili haswell chipsetima ? 
<jelly> brijem da je haswell vec dovoljno star
<BotaniCar|2> imas kog od svojih arhitekata za pitati ? 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> weshmashian, dobri den, jak se mate? :)
<api984> dan
<jelly> prosim pane
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike sad treba ic kupit ormar za decju sobu
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> pa imam vrat koji ima skoro pol metra obujma
<BotaniCar> Ormar ? kaj mali vec ima kolicinu robe vrijednu spomena ? Mi Filipovu jos drzimo u jednom krilu mog ormara :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, roba, igrace, sranja, pizdarije
<Mmike> sad je to u nasem ormanu, da
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mi to sve drzali u ladicama previjalice :) 
<Mmike> al' kad se prebaci u svoju sobu morat ce imat orman
<Mmike> nasa previjalica nema ladice neg police
<Mmike> i tam ima svega, ne vidim di bi jos i obleka stala :D
<Mmike> pobaco sam valjda 2/3 sranja u sobi
<Mmike> sutra idem na podrum
<Mmike> sve cu ocistit
<Mmike> ivoks, ne znam kaj da ti velim a da ne zvuci nepristojno :D
<Mmike> (mislis pol metra kubicnog, right?)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> mislio sam reci opsega
<Mmike> i dalje je smijesno :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: o, gade :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: bok. Jesi ti to nestao sa fa$ebooka ili mi se samo čini?
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: mi još uvijek držimo u ladicama previjalice. ORMAR (?) wtf Mmike 
<Mmike> weshmashian, :P :)
<BotaniCar> ma, mmike ima problem sto je zena :) Mora se nagraditi kupnjom neceg nakon sto napravi bilo st ( pocistio je sobu, heeej, morao bi bar novi auto kupiti, on hoce samo ormar, a mi ga je**mo!!! ) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, nestao, ugasio, neda mi se :)
<Mmike> previjalica nema ladice :)
<Mmike> plus, dete ima i igracke
<Mmike> i sranja
<Mmike> i sobu
<BotaniCar> Ima police, po cemu je to gore od ladice ? :D
<Mmike> a nema orman
<Mmike> police?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ubio naskroz ili utrnuo samo?
<Mmike> Vjetar, a nemres ubit naskroz
<Vjetar> Mmike: možeš
<Vjetar> Mmike: to je opcija ako ne želiš privremeno sakrit ili maknut. Ima kuharica
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: na policama mora biti uredno :D
<Vjetar> u ladice samo nabacaš stvari
<Mmike> Vjetar, nah, nemres. Mosh disejblat acc, nemres ga uginut skroz na skroz.
<BotaniCar> da, to je bed
<Vjetar> Mmike: reko mi čovjek koji nije disejblo acc već ubio
<Mmike> ma na policama su pelene maramice rucnicici tetra-pelene gazice stapici za usi fizioloske drkoske i pletoshke
<Mmike> tj, 2 police na prematalici
<Vjetar> !
<Mmike> btw, mali mi skoro vise ne stane na prematalicu
<Mmike> 7 i kusur mjeseci ima :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: koliko je star?
<Mmike> Vjetar, btw, di/kak da ti se prikljucim u stranku?
<ravilov> svasta, pa moj od rodjenja ima svoju sobu sa svojim ormarom
<Mmike> eh, da sam ravilov, sad bih ti rekao 'kaj ti ne citas'? :D
<ravilov> a imamo i previjalicu s ladicama
<ravilov> Vjetar, kaj ti ne citas?
<ravilov> eto
<Vjetar> https://pirati.hr/o-nama/pridruzite-nam-se/
<ravilov> cujem da pirati pod hitno trebaju reboot
<Vjetar> ravilov: ma i moj ima orman u sobi. Ali ne za stvari
<Vjetar> ravilov: čujem i ja neke glasove :D
<BotaniCar> Ovo "ne za stvari" je killer line :) Da, i moj se cesce sakriva u ormarima nego sto tamo stavljamo njegove stvari :) 
<ravilov> mojem je bilo gust samo otvarat i zatvarat vrata
<Vjetar> u ormanu su deke za zimu :)
<ravilov> gle rupa! a mogu napravit i da je nema!
<Vjetar> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/obitelj-iz-zagreba-20-godina-primala-mirovinu-za-pokojnika
<Mmike> Vjetar, btw, zash pirati? Zash ne gusari?
<Vjetar> Mmike: pirati su svugdje u svijetu
<ravilov> jer se ilegalni softver cesce zove piratski a ne gusarski? :p
<Mmike> al' 'pirat' nije .hr rijec, gusar je
<Vjetar> ajd ne tandrči po jeziku
<Vjetar> nije ni kompjuter hrvatska riječ
<Vjetar> ni hard disk
<ravilov> pa se zato ni ne koristi, koristi se racunalo
<Vjetar> da ne nastavljam niz ;)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> tko jos danas veli kompjuktor?
<Vjetar> ma daj
<Vjetar> a tko kaže tvrdi disk? :D
<Vjetar> ili matična ploča :D
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> svi?
<Vjetar> matična je mliječ, a ploča je uvijek bila mamaploča
<Vjetar> o da
<Vjetar> i sučelje
<Vjetar> to posebno ljubim
<Vjetar> kao i web preglednik
<Vjetar> o jeziku možete s MAKom
<Vjetar> on je u to upućeniji od mene
<Vjetar> https://euizbori.pirati.hr/2014/04/08/miroslav-ambrus-kis/
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUUiCM-DYJ4
<datase> ravilov: Title: The Prodigy vs Faithless  - Funky Shit vs Insomnia (Ben Liebrand Minimix), Views: 9704, Rating: 97.14286%
<ravilov> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/p/739597.aspx
<SilverSpace> novi switch je ustekan
<SilverSpace> 1G dlink
<SilverSpace> 8portova
<ravilov> sad ga optereti do rastapanja, ako misli crknut bolje da crkne odmah
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> A cuj, dobro ti je rekao, bolje da se rastopi sad nego kad se naviknes na njega :D
<SilverSpace> pa ne kvari se to sam tak 
<ravilov> pa da, nece sam od sebe, moras ga opteretit prvo :p
<SilverSpace> stigo i croduino
<ravilov> i njega rastopi
<SilverSpace> vrlo lako 
<SilverSpace> kratki spoj 
<ravilov> prebrzo, prekratko traje
<SilverSpace> kaj sam zahrdal umro na biciklu 
<obruT> SilverSpace: a ja tek... isao u subotu prek sljemena u zagorje, prvi ovosezonski uspon na sljeme... kak sam iso gore, tak noge sve olovnije :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: uzas kak se brzo konda izgubi
<obruT> vec cetvrti mjesec, a datumi u kalendaru maratona svi blizu :P
<SilverSpace> kaj ces ic 
<ravilov> jel u to ukljucen i onaj, kak se zvase... ilicki maraton?
<obruT> ravilov: za ilicki vec godinama ne treniram :)
<ravilov> onda si skroz ispao
<ravilov> bolje to nadoknadi sto prije
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa zelja mi je otici na: 1.5. GdH (http://strsljen.org/corpore-sano/biciklizam/508-giro-del-horizonte-2013), 6.7. Alpe Scott (http://www.kd-alpe.si/sl/maraton/razpis), 10.8. Zweilander (http://www.zweilaender-radmarathon.com/) i 6.9. Juris na Vrsic (http://www.td-kranjska-gora.si/juris-na-vrsic/) sa nastavkom kruga preko Boveca/Predela/Tarvisia
<obruT> SilverSpace: ovaj Juris na Vrsic ti je fora, pridruzi se :) odvezes samo taj uspon...
<CrazyLemon> kad ides prema gore je fora ali za dole bole ruke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> umro bi 
<obruT> CrazyLemon: na mtb-ovima je jos lako, al po onoj kaldrmi sa speckom... mislim da bi umro :)
<CrazyLemon> ma jok.. uopste nije tako opasno ko sto mozda zvuci/izgleda :)
<obruT> mislim, vozio sam po takvoj kaldrmi specku, al ne s Vrsica :)
<SilverSpace> i nemam ja biciklo za to 
<obruT> vis, ne znam kak je sad gore sa snijegom, prije mjesec dana kad smo bili, nije bilo nikakve naznake da je ispod nekakva cesta, ko da si u sred vukojebine :)
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace svako biciklo ide gore..a jos lakse dole :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> obruT kažu da je zatvorena cesta 
<obruT> tako je, nam tu "nemam biciklo za"...mozes i na violeti s pomocnim kotacima :)
<ivoks> gori CIO
<jelly> doli more
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> CIOS
<ivoks> s obzirom da se radi o tvrtki koja zbrinjava industrijski otpad...
<ivoks> ...mogu samo reci kako se veselim selidbi na murter za koji tjedan
<ravilov> oh divota
<ravilov> frend uslikao sa filozofskog faksa, skuzio dim kroz prozor
<ravilov> nedugo zatim eto i vijesti po portalima
<ivoks> ima zagreb jedan kanader
<vileni_> gori filozofski? ja nista ne vidim
<ravilov> "Crni gusti dim zabrinuo je mnoge građane, a čitatelji 24sata su javili kako se neugodan miris osjeti i na sjeveru grada."
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> vatrogasni avion
<ivoks> air tractor uzetio s plesa
<ravilov> dugo im i treba
<ivoks> ne znam di ce vodu skupiti?
<SilverSpace> air traktor se puni na zemlji
<ravilov> mozda bacaju prah neki
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da? pa koja je onda svrha?
<SilverSpace> kak koja svrha
<ivoks> pa cini se kao veliki gubitak vremena
<ivoks> za tak malo vode
<drj_cro> skupljaju vodu sa jezera kod gorice
<drj_cro> tamo je skupljaju i kad testiraju kanadere sa zmaja
<SilverSpace> Punjenje Air Tractora vodom traje 1 minutu
<ivoks> onda dobro
<SilverSpace>  Kanaderi to obave za desetak sekundi
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/nyTHuLV.png # best pickup line ever
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cn05d0v9qM ahahahahahahahahaha
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Šteko Dobri Ustaša, Views: 5406, Rating: 85.0%
<SilverSpace> kak omogucit da /dev/ttyUSB0 ne moram chmodat svaki put 
<ivoks> pa zasto ga chmodas?
<jelly> SilverSpace: koji mu je osnovni mod i permissioni?
<SilverSpace> nece prepoznati ako program ne pokrecem bez sudo
<ivoks> to nije odgovor
<ivoks> to je workaround
<ivoks> chmodas zato sto nemas ovlasti
<jelly> vjerojatno je dosta da se dodas u relevantnu grupu koja vec ima rw prava
<ivoks> a tko ima ovlasti, jesi li pogledao
<SilverSpace> da nemam ovlasti
<ivoks> mozda neka grupa ima ovlasti
 * jelly se ne sjeca jel bila dialout ili ppp ili nes trece
<SilverSpace> problem je kad odstekam uredaj nestane i /dev/ttyUSB0
<ivoks> to nije problem
<jelly> SilverSpace: kako izgleda ls -ld /dev/ttyUSB0 kad ustekas a prije nego ga popravljas
<ivoks> to tako radi :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: probao sa dialout
<SilverSpace> i ne prepoznaje opet
<ivoks> a jel dialout ima rw na uredjaj?
<SilverSpace> kak to vidim
<jelly> SilverSpace: kako izgleda ls -ld /dev/ttyUSB0 kad ustekas a prije nego ga popravljas
<jelly> ^^ tako
<ivoks> uf, SilverSpace, tebi trebaju osnove :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 0 Tra 14 14:47 /dev/ttyUSB0
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> onda se fino odlogiras, pa ponovno ulogiras, ako si usera dodao u dialout grupu
<jelly> znaci bilo tko u dialout groupi smije petljat po tom device nodetu
<SilverSpace> aha rw nisam skuzio :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: da li "id -a" pokazuje da si clan grupe dialout?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: moras priznati da logoff/logon nije najelegantnije rjesenje 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisam ni rekao da je
<BotaniCar> Znam da nisi, ali bi tak mogao procitati :) 
<ivoks> ne, samo sam rekao sto treba napraviti
<jelly> pa, nisi bas, da si rekao "sudo adduser djuro dialout"
<ivoks> 14:47 < ivoks> onda se fino odlogiras, pa ponovno ulogiras, ako si usera dodao u dialout grupu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne 
<SilverSpace> kak sad to kad sam se dodao
<jelly> nisi se bas dobro dodao
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ili se ne zoves djuro!
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> man id, grep "-a"
<ravilov> -a     ignore, for compatibility with other versions
<SilverSpace> odoh moram po netjaka
<BotaniCar> Nda, i ja sve ozbiljnije sumnjam da se SilverSpacene zove Djuro, zazvao sam ga tako tijekom utrke i nije se okrenuo :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kad mi opet dodjete gledati necujne aute ? 
<jelly> ravilov: radi!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ova je zadnja badava
<Vl4do> Pozdrav ekipa
<ravilov> jelly, jasta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda nemojte da se ne vidimo :) 
<Vl4do> Može pitanje?
<BotaniCar> Vl4do: you're missing a codesign ! :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i u 9h ujutro je
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni to nije pre rano, mmike je liability :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: opet ce Mmike bit rano 
<BotaniCar> zajebi njega, dopedaliraj, doma te ja vratim :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije problem ako ne bu kise
<Vl4do> BotaniCar: ?
<BotaniCar> Vl4do: nista, samo pitaj 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<Vl4do> Kako downloadati albume iz UbuntuOne?
<ravilov> nikako vise, ugasili ga :p
<Vl4do> Ma može se još
<BotaniCar> kaj ne traje jos neki grace period da ekipa posrce iz clouda kaj vec mora ? 
<Vl4do> Dobio sam mail da spremim svoje slike do....
 * ravilov se sali
<Vl4do> :-)
<ravilov> otkud bi ja znao, ja to ni ne koristim
<Vl4do> Ne moram valjda jednu po jednu sliku?
<BotaniCar> Na zalost , ni ja 
<ravilov> Vl4do, pitaj ivoksa, on je jedan od rijetkih koji je to koristio, on i SilverSpace ali on je upravo nestao
<Vl4do> Ima opcija kad otvoriš fotku da ju skineš, ali nema za cijelu mapu ili više njih.
<ravilov> sta nema to neku integraciju u gnome ili stavec? pa radis s tim ko sa obicnim folderom
<BotaniCar> Vl4do: gledam slike i izgleda mi kao da samo trebas odvuci sadrzaj koji si oznacio u UbuntuUne folderu, u neki folder na lokalnom disku
<ivoks> Vl4do: jednostavno
<ivoks> Vl4do: otvoris onaj panel za ubuntu one
<ivoks> Vl4do: i tamo oznacis direktorij sa slikama da ti se synca
<ivoks> i onda ti se pojavi 'Pictures - HTC One' mapa, na primjer
<Vl4do> Misliš "files" tab?
<Vl4do> Joj da. Nemam instaliran UbuntuOne na ovo računalo. Prvo valjda to moram napraviti?
<ravilov> ma ne, moze i telnetom u cloud :p
<Vlado9A3CY> Instaliraj ubuntuone i skini sve odjednom
<Vlado9A3CY> I ja sam koristio ubuntuone, ne samo ivoks i SilverSpace :)
<BotaniCar> gle, pravi vlado ! 
<Vl4do> Super, riješeno. Samo ubit će me Archeri. 
<Vlado9A3CY> U svim racunalima i svim os-ovima sam ga imao
<Vl4do> Je, prava stvar.
<Vlado9A3CY> Samo sam zapravo sve preselio u dropbox ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> Imenjace, imas 10GB free na box.com :)
<Vl4do> Dobro je znati. :-)
<ivoks> box.com nece dozivjeti 2015., pa se ne bi ja previse na njega oslanjao
<Vl4do> Pa ono kao zaštitna kopija nekih fotki dobro dođe.
<jelly> kak saznati koja verzija ubutu livecda ima kernel 3.11.0-12-generic
<Vlado9A3CY> Samo kaj taj box.com ide samo kroz web sucelje, osim naravno ako nisi windblows 
<Vlado9A3CY> windblows korisnik ;)
<banderaz> Vl4do : daj bez HR grafema...
<jelly> liku ne radi chroot iz toga u debian sa cudnim <jibos> /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: __vdso_time: invalid mode for dlopen(): invalid argument
<BotaniCar> banderaz: slozi si encoding :) 
<jelly> ćušpajz
<BotaniCar> Opet sam gladan 
<Vlado9A3CY> za silu privremeno moze posluziti
<banderaz> elita ne koristi HR grafeme..
 * jelly jeo kelj varivo
<ravilov> Å¡paga
<BotaniCar> elita ne zna citati .. ili je to bila vecina ... nisam ziher
<ravilov> banderaz, elite se takodjer ne preserava
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> banderaz: nonsens, elita izbjegava pisanje teksta sa hrvatskim grafemima
<ravilov> elita je za q
<banderaz> nikad od vas elite
<jelly> osim kad je hitno ili zabavno
<ravilov> i bolje
<Vl4do> Mene su učili: pravopisno točno ili nikako.
<Vl4do> :-)
<BotaniCar> E, da si svercao gorivo umjesto da si isao u skolu .. 
<jelly> ... reče "Vl4do"
<Vl4do> Bolje bi bilo, ali ne bi u zatvoru imao ovakvu ekipu. :-)
<Vl4do> I ne bi imao internet
<Vl4do> Niti UbuntuOne
<jelly> pa ne bi ni bio u zatvoru, nego vlasnik neke bivse drzavne firme
<BotaniCar> Ma, to nemaju samo bokci kaj robijaju jer su nekog pogazili, pravi mestri i golf igraju u buxi :) 
<BotaniCar> ( pretpostavljajuci da bi bio u zatvoru, a ne gradonacelnik necega )
<Vl4do> *...i u buxi igraju golf
<ravilov> Vl4do, ako nemas ubuntuone, nemas ni problem kako povuci fajlove
<BotaniCar> Vl4do: u biti mislim da sam napisao ispravno, tvoja verzija d naslutiti da igraju golf i negdje drugdje, dok sam ja htio reci da igraju i nesto drugo osim golfa. 
<ravilov> (djepni biljar)
<rut> muffin :)
<rut> daj da razmjenimo koju prije nego odem kuci :)
<BotaniCar> rutino, sunac ti, odkad si sistemac ne vidim te k'o ni platju :) 
<rut> ma di si ti meni . jel bilo sto za vikend .. onih stvari ?
<jelly> sad se siroce bavi kutijicama
<rut> jelly al mi glava jos ko balon 
<rut> i tak ce ostat 
<BotaniCar> rut: itekako ! Stari moj, zena mi je pekla kolace, gosti donijeli kolace .. ma, ne moze bolje :) 
<rut> aha . kolace kazes ?
<rut> a pice ?
<rut> jesi sto pice konzumirao ?
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> Cek, ne pitas me valjda jesam se sexao ? Pa znas da se nakon toga moram i prati .. previse je sve to za (ne produzeni) vikend ! :) Mozda iduci vikend ! :)
<rut> ma pitam za kolace . dobro je :)
<rut> sto si danas dobrog napravio ?
<BotaniCar> Nisam nikog za**bo ! :)
<rut> posteno ;)
<BotaniCar> I veci dio dana shutim, ne mogu biti krisniji od toga :) 
<BotaniCar> *korisniji :)
<rut> vidim .. bacim ja oko tu i tamo ovdje :)
<rut> kutijica mi je glasna danas bila
<BotaniCar> Nego, zakaj me youtube mrzi ? Stalno mi u prijedloge gura onaj "happy" , osh original ili ove nase prerade
<rut> pitaj google :)
<rut> nego kutijica .. jos se ljutis ?
<rut> nije vrag da sam ti na ignore ?
<BotaniCar> "Smisao je najčešće skriven što je svakako bolje nego da ga uopće nema."
<jelly> BotaniCar: izgleda da su počeli gurati geo-bliske stvari
<BotaniCar> jelly: ili je supruga imala jammin' session logirana kao ja .. ne znam cega se,od ponudjenog,  vise plasim 
<BotaniCar> Jedared mi je tako koraptala profil da sam u prijedlozima jos mjesecima dobijao Cecu i razne "vidi mi cicu" izvodjace 
<jelly> kao, supruga je kriva
<BotaniCar> nenen, ne krivim nikog, samo analiziram moguce uzroke :) Ja sam kriv sto ju nisam dovoljno mucio tehnom kao mladu, pa joj je ostala ljubav za .. melosom :) 
<jelly> nijem bas jasno kako djevojce tih godina uopce ostane izlozeno takvoj glazbi
<BotaniCar> Familija ! I jos misle da joj rade uslugu 
<jelly> pa s jedne strane da, a s druge strane valjda tinejdzeri slusaju sve suprotno od starijih
<BotaniCar> Ti si bil buntovnik u toj fazi ? Ja se nisam nikad osjecao previse "rebel" 
<rut> muffin sto fali "vidi mi cicu" spotovima ?
<BotaniCar> Doduse, nikad me nitko nije ni probao hraniti cajkama :) 
<BotaniCar> rut: ma nista, ako smiju biti mjutani !
<rut> pa upravo to .. ili ne dozivljavas muziku 
<rut> uglavnom . gledas . ne slusas 
<rut> jel talo jelly
<rut> *tako
<BotaniCar> Valja i naslove remek djela citati ! Ne bi nikad cuo za Sandru Afriku da mi za oko nije zapeo naziv hit-singla "netko ce mi nocas napraviti sina" :) 
<rut> ja bi rado to napravio al bojim se da bi me 3 al. kostala zivota 
<BotaniCar> :=)
<rut> al ti bi mogao .. ionako imas para ..
<BotaniCar> Sto je stanje koje mi se dopada !!
<BotaniCar> nek' ostane to na tome :) 
<rut> jos 15min
<rut> i gas
<BotaniCar> taman za cigareticu i da vidimo jesmo kaj zaboravili napraviti ! 
<rut> ja sve zavrsio 
<jelly> rut: a i to more bit
<rut> jelly ti nisi do 16h ?
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLPE4vhSBx4
<datase> ravilov: Title: Rammstein - Ich Tu Dir Weh - Full HD, Views: 2615897, Rating: 97.698812%
<jelly> rut: ako dodjem u 10:15, sigurno ne :-)
<rut> aha .. :) bude zato $
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1dUdUPrNsY
<datase> rut: Title: Urban & 4 - Nebo (acoustic) - Tvornica 2011, Views: 7419, Rating: 100.0%
 * jelly slusa RP kao obicno
 * BotaniCar u tisini
<jelly> mobitel dalje puno bolji zvuk za sluske nego PC kartica
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam te neki dan pitao kak to da sa samsung tv-om hodas po firmi i slusas radio :) 
<BotaniCar> Testirate nekaj, ili si samo ovisnik o mjuzi ? :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: tv stoji u blagovaoni
<BotaniCar> Ahh, objasnjava situaciju 
<jelly> namjesten na isti kanal ak ide
<rut> jelly kad budes u OS moras se javit .. nemoj da zaboravis na to !
<jelly> jasta
 * BotaniCar razmislja da u auto utrpa jellya , mmiketa i jos nekog tko je za zajebanciju pa da za sitne pare dodje do OS i napravi rutu dar-mar na racunu u njemu omiljenom kaficu :)
<rut> muffin .. ravilova ne zaboravi !
<BotaniCar> rut: imam osjecaj da ravilov ne konzumira puno nicega :) 
<rut> konzumirat ce
<rut> bez brige
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> rut ne radi kod mene :)
<ravilov> random li komentara...
<ravilov> :p
<ivoks> nije random
<ivoks> ak vidis kad su kenny i mirka otisli...
<ravilov> aaa
<ravilov> nisam opce gledao
<ravilov> znaci ovo dvoje radi?
 * ravilov ni to nije znao
<jelly> ravilov: mislis da je mirka zivo stvorenje?
<banderaz> mirka se dirka
<banderaz> ko god bio
 * jelly ne vidi razloga za takvu hipotezu
<obruT> ta mirka je poprilicno zgodna zenska
<banderaz> razlog je nebitan, bitno je da se rimuje
<banderaz> obruT : pic
<obruT> :P
<ravilov> jelly, ne mislim nista, nemam pojma, nisam upucen
<banderaz> savrseno mjesto za umrijet : http://saportareport.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Atlanta-BeltLine-Arboretum.jpg
<banderaz> ili za skakat po granama
<banderaz> tj. http://cdn5.triplepundit.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/arboretum-1.jpg
<jelly> ima jedno ili dva natkrivena mjesta u botanickom, fora su
<jelly> preciznije: bilo je prije 10 godina kad sam bio zadnji put
<ivoks> obruT: je, i pametna
<SilverSpace> uzas vani kak puse 
<jelly> di!?
<SilverSpace> dubrava nosi prasinu i pelud na sve strane 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nosi pelud i prasinu
<ivoks> mislis, cestice koje su ionak lakse od zraka?
 * jelly dodaje zarez gdje fali
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/milanovic-o-ocjenama-the-economista-to-su-mi-omiljene-novine-ali-svatko-moze-pogrijesiti/739841.aspx
<ivoks> netko bi mu trebao reci da se novine citaju, a ne koriste kao potpalni materijal
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> frend stavio slike sebe na istom motoru
<ivoks> jedna kad je imao 24, a druga kad je imao 34
<ivoks> inace je vrlo nizak
<ivoks> razmisljam biti zloban i reci 'wow, 10 years and you didn't grow an inch'
<ivoks> Mohammad Arif (35) i njegov brat Mohammad Farman (30), iz gradića Darya Khana u središtu zemlje, odslužili su dvije godine zatvora zbog ljudožderstva, a na slobodu su pušteni prošle godine.
<ivoks> 2 godine?
<SilverSpace> i dalje ne radi ttyUSB0
<SilverSpace> i dodan u grupu i kaj ja znam 
<SilverSpace> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/662881
<jelly> SilverSpace: kaj sad veli "id -a"?
<SilverSpace> uid=1000(miro) gid=1000(miro) groups=1000(miro),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne vidim dialout u popisu
<SilverSpace> Korisnik `miro'  već pripada grupi `dialout'
<SilverSpace> kuzis kad ga hocu dodat 
<jelly> jesi izasao i usao? :-)
<SilverSpace> odlogirat se trebam ?? :)
<jelly> da!
<SilverSpace> joj joj 
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<jelly> ak imas stari screen ili tmux, to ce ga isto sjebat
<jelly> eeeee
<SilverSpace> idem 
<SilverSpace> radi 
<SilverSpace> bemti bedaka
<jelly> tak je to s novo dodanim grupama
<SilverSpace> 20(dialout)
<SilverSpace> tu je
<SilverSpace> koliko god da sam procitao nigdje nisu rekli da se treba odlogirati 
<SilverSpace> cak ni na arduino 
<SilverSpace> nego samo da pokrecem sa sudo 
<jelly> sta zna dete sta su permissioni
<SilverSpace> imal sam vec tako samo kaj sam  onda dodaval rules
<SilverSpace> za device
<jelly> to je isto opcija, ali ovo je vjerojatno jednostavnije
<SilverSpace> da je 
<SilverSpace> sad se mogu dalje zajebavati sa CROduino_m
<rutHR> hmmmm
<rutHR> javila mi pticica da ovdje ima zgodno i pametno zensko :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<rutHR> sutra cemo to ispitat u detalje 
<rutHR> Silver jesi rijesio switch 
<rutHR> odoh dalje odmarat .. sutra cemo istrazivat 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/bez-pitke-vode-u-utorak-i-srijedu-doznajte-kako-se-snaci-932833
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g2034462-d2533942-Reviews-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html
<ivoks> 5/5 \o/
<SilverSpace> kaj se hvalis :)
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> prvi put prije 7pm, od ne znam kad
<ravilov> SilverSpace, puse kazez? jel i noai neki gusti crni dim? :p
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> mater kako smrdi vani
<SilverSpace> ravilov: meni ne izgleda da sam predaleko
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-ideapad-z40-z50/131917.aspx
<ravilov> aa
<ravilov> ups
<ravilov> odo ja
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-15
<BotaniCar> jutro
<vileni_> jutro
<Vjetar> jutro
<rut> jutro fu**ri :)
<Mmike> "Službenici Zavoda za javno zdravstvo uzorkovali su i izgoreni materijal i uzorak zraka s požarišta čije će se vrijednosti znati sutra ujutro"
<Mmike> Pa da ovi majmuni neznaju sto gori :/
<rut> bandic ugasio pozar nocas u kostimu batmana :)
<BotaniCar> A, sto je uzrokovalo pozar ? 
<Vjetar> Mmike: znaju Å¡to gori
<Vjetar> Zapaljeni su otpadni automobili i potom se proširilo na "obično" smeće
<Vjetar> tako da su gorjele gume i karoserija, te smeće
<Vjetar> što baš i nije zdravo za udisanje
<rut> muffin .. znao si da ovdje ima zgodna i pametna koka na kanalu i sutio si cijelo vrijeme ????
<BotaniCar> Kaj, pa svi su tu pametni 
<BotaniCar> A, tko je koka ? 
<rut> zgodna zena/cura
<BotaniCar> tko, daj  ime ili zauvijek shuti ! :) 
<rut> jesi sretan sad 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar> Ne, samo napaljen 
<BotaniCar> samo-napaljen ! :) 
<rut> eto ti odgovora za ono pitanje gore .. 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro ...
<rut> jutro
<BotaniCar> o/
<Vlado9A3CY> voda je zivot :)
<BotaniCar> pivo isto 
<markosejic> d jutro
<rut> nista od raspasoa .. vratio se sime 
<rut> khmmm khmmm 
<rut> mirka kakav je to nick za musko ?? 
<mirka> heh...zenskasti ;)
<BotaniCar> nemirka :) 
<rut> stvarno .. 
<rut> muffin psttt
<BotaniCar> okok, imas pravo - cim ja progovorim, zene beze, a ne ostavljaju grudnjake :) 
<rut> mirka tj mirko daj promjeni onda nick 
<rut> nemoj muski rod sramotit 
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> jutro Silver
<SilverSpace> rut: da kupio sm dlink gigabitni switch
<rut> vidio sam i post na otvorenoj mrezi ... ipak si to ti 
<BotaniCar> kaj je otvorena mreza ?
<rut> mirka nevidim nesto da pises ovuda .. nije ti zanimljiva rasprava ?
<rut> www.otvorenamreza.org
<BotaniCar> ah, to, netko je to spamao po njuzama; el zivi projekt ? 
<rut> naravno da zivii 
<BotaniCar> vidim, 4 nodea u zagrebu :) 
<SilverSpace> vidi osijek
<rut> vidi SLO :)
<BotaniCar> vish, ako ja napravim node, mozda ljudi pocnu stajati na internet-pauzu dok idu u kasinu :) 
<rut> a siri se polako .. 
<SilverSpace> jebga slovenke vole djeliti
<BotaniCar> Fucka mi se za slovence :) 
<rut> eto na . i mirak pobjegla 
<rut> ma nije ona pobjelga nego joj sigurno poslodavac neda da glavu digne iz papira 
<rut> to su danasnji poslodavci !!
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj sad i amis puca
<SilverSpace> f1lt vise ne postoji foma zabranila liku razvijati program 
<BotaniCar> zakaj danas svi koriste izraze koje ne razumijem ... opteretili ste mi gugl :) 
<rut> ma lako meni za f1lt sto god to bilo 
<rut> potjerali ste mi mirka 
<BotaniCar> osho da se dirka 
<rut> ee . da sam admin sad bi dobio kick !
<rut> sram te bilo
 * BotaniCar se sam isprati van
<rut> sto ovaj ubot radi ovdje opce . takve stvari bi on trebao sankcionirat
<rut> nego stoji ko fikus 
<BotaniCar> Logira, da me poslije mozes argumentirano tuzakati ! 
<rut> da da .. nisam ja tuzibaba 
<BotaniCar> Kad si bedast, da se sa svima sudis, mogao bi i 6 alimentacija placati ! :) 
<rut> :))))))))
<BotaniCar> ili bi morao placati 6 alimentacija .. jedno od toga je :) 
<rut> sad sam ostao bez komentara
<BotaniCar> Reci ti meni, radije, jesi li i bez uskrsnjicve ostao ? :) 
<rut> ne
<rut> to ti se ne dira
<BotaniCar> Ja se sad poveselio kak cu ju dobit', a frendica ladno veli "mi dobili jos 8og" .. 
<rut> nema ni kod nas toga
<rut> mirka oce li tvoj poslodavac dati uskrsnjicu ?
<BotaniCar> Ma, ja cu dobit' , ali mi je smrvila optimizam tim kak je ona svoju stigla vec i potrosit' 
<obruT> mi smo dobili jos dvije place i bon za konzum
<rut> ja kad bi je i dobio otisla bi na kocnice za auto :)
<rut> eto to tije firma .. 
<obruT> mos mislit :)
 * obruT zajebava :)
<BotaniCar> Joj, suti :) Moram pojas zamijeniti, kupiti ljetne gume, kocnice pogledati .. limaru moram, rega uskoro .. 
<rut> danas svi nesto zaj*** :)
<obruT> dakle, dobili smo bon za konzum, a od bonusa ne bu nista ove godine
<BotaniCar> zakaj spominjete aute ? :D
<rut> obrut a sto ce tebi sve to kad ionako imas previse ... 
<rut> sama placa ti ko minustru jednom 
<rut> *ministru
 * obruT se uvijek pitao zasto ljudi imaju aute ako ih ne mogu odrzavati
<rut> zato da nemoram pjesice
<obruT> pa kupi si nesto jeftinije za odrzavat... bicikl, skuter, stovec :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja u stvari nemam ni jedan dobar razlog .. prisililo me .. nije da si ga ne mogu odrzavati nego mi je zao para, mogao bi svake godine novi bicikl kupiti :)
<obruT> ja kad sam kupovao auto u kalkulaciju sam ubacio i odrzavanje i sve pa odvagnuo sto se isplati, a sto ne
<rut> obrut kocnice su jos OK ... ima mesa na paknama 
<rut> nego nesto pocelo cvilit pa treba pogledat
<rut> j* necu stedit na takvim stvarim ... zivi mi se jos :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: si u racunicu ubacio odrzavanje i kad si se planirao zeniti ? :D jesi se jako zeznuo u izracunu ? :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: samo sam zguzvao papir, bacio u skoljku i pustio vodu :)
<BotaniCar> +1
<rut> :)
<obruT> takve racunice nemaju pozitivan materijal koliko god peglao varijable :)
<obruT> s/materijal/rezultat/
<obruT> ne znam koji mi je vrag :)
<BotaniCar> My math breaks every time :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: podsvjesna zelja da radis u proizvodnji izbija van ! 
<obruT> pokuso ja to s digitronom da izracunam pa iskocio osigurac
<rut> haha
<BotaniCar> izbilo tipke :) 
<rut> napisao error 
<obruT> division by zero
<rut> salu na starnu . nema stednje kod kocnica i zamjene svakih 15k ulja/filtera . to je obavezno 
<rut> i gume naravno 
<rut> ostalo se da razvuc 
<BotaniCar> Osim ako te puknu jako s boka, veli mi limar da ne moze razvuc, da ce morati kitati :) 
<BotaniCar> </trol>
<rut> platit ce osiguranje :)
<BotaniCar> ma joj, netko me puknuo na konzumovom parkiralistu i pobjegao, osiguranje sam sam sebi u ovom slucaju 
<rut> e onda nemas srece :(
<BotaniCar> :) Imam, ne vozim neki skuplji auto :D
<BotaniCar> Zamisli da mi netko tak mecku sjebe :) Morao bi bubreg prodati :) 
<rut> ma bi vraga .. ima mecki i svega danas na otpadu 
<rut> dodes .. uzmes i stavis na svoj 
<BotaniCar> Osim mog auta, koji sam ja pehista, nemrem naci ni jednu cordobu 2007 ili mladju na otpadima , da joj pojas iscupam :D
<SilverSpace> zato kupis dvije iste mecke kad ti je jedna na popravku drugu vozis
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  :)))))
 * SilverSpace zna jednog takvog lika
<rut> sto ne pogledas ebay .. 
<obruT> BotaniCar: da vozis skuplji auto, imao bi para za kasko :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: kasko ne prepoznajem na autima starijim od 2 godine, neki dan me mmiketova prica o kaskou ponukala na racunicu; u plusu sam 1kkn kaj nisam uplacivao kasko :D
<SilverSpace> da i imam para ne znam dali bi kupio auto 
<SilverSpace> uopce me ne zanima voznja
<SilverSpace> kupio bi hondu repsol
<rut> muffin pun ti ebay.de pojasa za cordobu
<obruT> ja da imam para ko blata, platio bih tipu da i meni napravi jedan:  http://www.wired.com/2014/04/worlds-biggest-rv/#slide-id-636213
<obruT> ovdje ima jos slikica... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2602924/Now-THATS-RV-Californian-inventor-spends-millions-ultimate-camper-van-four-year-old-daughter-world.html#ixzz2ypIDzWGM
<SilverSpace> obruT: o jeeee :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: imas kakve veze s netphoneom ? Mogu , ako raskinem ugovor nakon 4 godine, zadrzati telefone ? :D
<BotaniCar> rut: ima ih i u ducanima, gledam kak koju kunu ustediti 
<obruT> BotaniCar: nemam veze s komercijalne strane :) s tehnicke imam nekog sitnog doticaja... ak hoces, mogu ti pobrisati accounte i disableati telefone...
<rut> koliko traze u ducanima ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: a da mi jednostavno ugasite struju ? :)
<BotaniCar> rut: jos nisam pitao, znam da ima, do sad sam zivkao otpade
<BotaniCar> rut: di si ti vidio pojase ( http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Sicherheitsgurt+Seat+Cordoba+2007++vorne+links&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=2 ) ? 
<rut> cek
<BotaniCar> ( vozacev, prednji lijevi trebam, nisu isti) 
<rut> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=seat+cordoba+2007+Sicherheitsgurt&_sacat=0&_from=R40
<rut> spusti stranicu na sredinu pa gledaj 
<rut> ili najbolje ti uzet kataloski broj i naci ces sigurno
<rut> ima toga .. mora biti 
<BotaniCar> sve zadnji pojasevi 
<rut> e jebiga . reko si mi kasno da treba prednje :)
<rut> i mozda pasu iz druge godine a ne samo iz 2007 .. 
<rut> to je sve VW grupacija .. mozda na nekoj skodi imas takve :)
<rut> koje god. je auto ?
<BotaniCar> 2007 , ne znam da li pase nesto od neceg drugog, zato tak' tvrdo trazim bas za svojeg. 
<rut> pase 
<rut> evo ti 
<BotaniCar> Jbg, neuk sam :) 
<rut> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=seat+cordoba++Sicherheitsgurt+vorne&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=6L4857705&_sacat=0
<rut> 6L4857705L ti je kataloski broj :) (po info sto si mi reko)
<BotaniCar> nije  6L4857705E ( http://www.ebay.de/itm/SEAT-CORDOBA-Gurtstrammer-vorne-links-6L4857705E-SORT-Bj-2003-145000-km-/281265986068?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item417cc25a14 ) ? 
<BotaniCar> ti mater, cijena, sad sam tek vidio :D
<rut> http://www.partscats.info/seat/en/?i=cat_vag_models&brand=se&number=40&set=56&ein=2007&f=469&hauptgr=1234567890&hg=8&grf=085760254&bf=85760&hgug=857&ug=57&parent_id=272258
<rut> pa gledaj i trazi .. znas vise info o autu nego ja :)
<BotaniCar> Sve 5, cijenim pomoc
<rut> za tebe sve .. :) a za mirku jos i vise al kad se nejavlja :(
<BotaniCar> Imam gadan osjecaj da je mirka u slobodno vrijeme Zadarski kosarkas visok i sirok 2m 
<rut> pa takve ja i trebam 
<BotaniCar> ja mislio da ti trazis partnericu za sitne nocne sate, a ti trazis ekipu da ti sljunak istovaruje :) 
<rut> nisam ni sam jos siguran sto trazim 
<rut> to je ono najgore 
<rut> mirka sto ti kazes na sve to ?
<mirka> pa...imam iskustva sa istovarom sljunka :)))
<rut> ups mirko
<rut> da .. 
<BotaniCar> Imas i svoju lopatu ? :D
<rut> eeee onda mozes slobodno doci pomoci .. 
<rut> imam ja to . 
<rut> :) 
<BotaniCar> di cemo sljunak maznut' ? :) 
<rut> vidi njega
<rut> ko je tebe zvao ????
<rut> vidis mirka kako se sam pozvao ?!
<BotaniCar> je, pa neces valjda kupovati ; surplus novaca ide u ice i pice za tezake  !:) 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, pa moram se ponuditi , dobrim ljudima treba pomoc 
<rut> em si malo prije napisao da je mirka sigurno 2m ,, krsan momak 
<rut> sto ces onda ti ????!!
<rut> samo smetat dok radi 
<rut> jel tako mirka 
<BotaniCar> A nish, uviejk vam mogu paziti vatru na kojoj se fish kuha ! 
<rut> uff . ajde neka ti bude 
<rut> mi cemo gledat kako mirko istovariva
<BotaniCar> Svi dobro prosli, mirko i ja dobili izlet i rekreaciju, ti sljunak; milina .. trebali bi mi preoteti vladu, vish kak bi se fino dogovorili oko svega, svima u korist 
<rut> nismo se nista dogovorili jos . mirko suti 
<BotaniCar> Sutnja je pristanak (rece silovatelj) 
<rut> nije potvrdio dali ce radit ili nece
<BotaniCar> Ma, radit ce kad ogladni :D
<rut> to sigurno ... ni pazue sigurno nema kod svog poslodavca
<rut> a kod nas bi bilo svega
<BotaniCar> kenny18: 'el imate mirka i ti pauzu na poslu ? :) 
<rut> sto ken . kakav ken . pa nije to barbi i ken 
<BotaniCar> pogle' im hostove :) 
<rut> aaaaaa
<kenny18> BotaniCar: slabo ;)
<rut> vidi stvarno
<rut> kenny18 jel ovaj mirko non stop glavom u papirima ?
<SilverSpace> novi switch uopce se ne grije, stari je mogao sluziti kao grijac za salicu kave
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de url , da vidimo kaj si ubo 
<rut> jos maloooooooo https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI
<rut> pa ce i moja toshiba dobit pravi OS 
<rut> muffin .. cini mi se da mirka i ken imaju zabranu komuniciranja samnom :( :( 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/connect/switches/go-sw-8g-8-port-gigabit-dlinkgo-switch
<BotaniCar> rut: to im shef definira filter-listu :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: posto je ? Imam isti takav, ali edimax, na stolu - 100kn 
<BotaniCar> i dva takva, ali starija ( non compact) u ormaru, rade vec 5 godina 
<rut> :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gigabitni ? edimax
<SilverSpace> bemti 210kn
<SilverSpace> 110 je bio 100 bit
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da
<BotaniCar> nema veze, velim ti da takvi kakav imas uredno kod mene radi vec 5 godina, dobro si ubo 
<SilverSpace> sweex je radio vise od deset godina
<BotaniCar> i grijao kavu, kazes :) 
<SilverSpace> da vruc taman kava za pit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> trebao sam si ovog uzet http://is.gd/hLI4Ag
<rut> ih .. www.linux.hr/chat/archive/
<rut> aa sad je i inernal error
<SilverSpace> rut: oni su na windoze serveru 
<rut> da .. 
<BotaniCar> :D Da jesu, radila bi baza 
<rut> sramote 
<rut> nema tako velike kutije kojom bi se pokrio po glavi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<jelly> "Imam isti takav, ali edimax" heh
<BotaniCar> jelly: da nije elektronika, slozio bi se da mi je izjava smjesnjukava :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovako, da, samo je labela drugacija 
<SilverSpace> sve se to stanca u istoj selendri
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=switch-d-link-go-sw-8g-gigabit-goswitch-8-port&option=artikl&id_artikl=053.506.192
<SilverSpace> zasto ja dobio bijelog
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> i na sluzbenoj stranice je bijeli 
<SilverSpace> bar se prasina ne vidi na bijelom 
<BotaniCar> ¸mozes mislit' :D
<BotaniCar> Ne vidi se na nijednom, ako je u ormaru :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> ili u kutiji :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: joj i jos se cudis kaj ti ne radi mreza :)
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> rut: mir malo, ha
<SilverSpace> zasto glupi ubuntu nece promjeniti ikonu na desktopu kad je zamjenim drugom nego nakon odlogiranja 
<rut> ivoks ?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, mozda funkcionira ko dodavanje u grupe :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: izgleda
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1148825_845836305443726_5665889301292387055_n.png
<BotaniCar> sto, kad, gdje ? 
<rut> kutijica aj si sredi web
<SilverSpace> jos mi se sad i srusi nautilus
<SilverSpace> odoh na rucak, sparoge
<api984> SilverSpace: happy meal
<ravilov> to zvuci ko mcd
<rut> ivoks kad je pauza u tvojoj firmi ?
<rut> ako ima opce toga :)
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> windows 8.1:
<ivoks> http://www.infoworld.com/t/microsoft-windows/microsoft-confirms-its-dropping-windows-81-support-240407
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/644x322/Apr2014/60938033-slavenosrbija.jpg
<ivoks> ovo ko oni nasi poljski hrvati :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> kisa
<BotaniCar> ivoks: apropo ovog s win8.1 , meni je to ok, ionako svi  koji imaju legit OS vec imaju automatski postavljenu nadogradnju 
<rut> hahah .. kad dobe pauzu onda im pukne net ... 
<rut> pa se vrate kad treba dalje radit :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a jesi zloban :)
<SilverSpace> pucaju po routerima
<rut> ma salim se :)
<rut> al nebi se cudio da ima toga 
<rut> sto ce vam net kad ste na pauzi .. 
<weshmashian> sto ce vam pauza kad imate net
<jelly> nece se net pokvariti
<rut> danas sam ko muffin .. kopam od jutra 
<rut> nista mi se neda
<rut> citam komentare o onom sudaru od prekjucer kad je hitna proletjela kroz crveno oko 100-150km/h u OS 
<rut> i kako budale brane vozaca hitne
<rut> http://www.osijek031.com/osijek.php?topic_id=50697
<hbogner> hitna, policija, vatrogasci, svi moraju stati na crvebno
<rut> tako je .
<rut> usporit i polako da ga svi primjete i propuste 
<hbogner> to sto je nepisano pravilo da ces hitnu i vatrogasce propustziti iako imas zeleno a oni crveno je nepisano pravilo, ali oni svejedno moraju bar usporiti na razumnu brzinu da vide mogu li proci
<rut> poslao bi ja njega na robiju :)
<hbogner> zasto, tretirat kao i svaku drugu prometnu, ali uzeti olakotnu okolnost da je hitna isla na intervenciju, a ne policijac po burek
<rut> nije svaku jer bi trebao biti profesionalc i znati da kroz crveno usred dana uletit 100km/h je isto kao i ubojstvo
<hbogner> prometna nesreca je prometna nesreca, bio ti profivozac ili pocetnik
<rut> sorry al nije .. mozda na obicnoj cesti al semafor je nesto drugo 
<rut> i jos ktome crveno svijetlo
<hbogner> prometna nesreca je nesreca koa se desila u prometu. nebitno gdje, kad i u kojim uvjetima
<hbogner> ostalo su samo faktori i okolnosti
<rut> pa radi okolnosti njemu robija
<rut> ako hoces tako :)
<hbogner> blah, neda mis e diskutirat, imam pametnijeg posla, pozdrav
<rut> mozda u srbiji vama normalno kroz crveno vozit 100 . meni nije
<rut> i to reci da je ista nesreca kao i kad se lupis malo na parkiralistu 
<hbogner> rut, prometna je i kad se sudare bicik i bicikl na cesti, a prometna je i kad kamion pokupi 30 autiju na autoputu
<hbogner> sve je to prometna nesreca
<hbogner> sve je to KATEGORIJA prometen nesrece, nekuzis ti sta ja pricam
<hbogner> rut, meni u hrvatskoj je normalno vozit po propisima
<rut> slazem se ja da je sve to nesreca . al nisu posljedice za onog ko je kriv iste 
<hbogner> to nigdje nisam spomenuo
<hbogner> ja sam samo spomenuo da treba gledat na sve to objektivn
<hbogner> a ti bi ga subjektivno na robiju
<rut> ma nema se sto gledat na to objektivo .. 100km/h na crveno u raskrizje .. o cemu ti pricas 
<hbogner> tako da mi se vise neda raspravljati o tome s tobom, ti mislis svoje, ja svoje, i slazem se da se neslazemo
<rut> ni meni :)
<rut> eto u tome se slazemo 
<BotaniCar|2> Imam frenda ( 2) koji voze hitnjake, ni jednom ne pada na pamet riskirati vlastiti zivot da stigne na lice mjesta 3 sekunde ranije. 
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkxowhI18H8 lol
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Toxara i Kandžija - Donji Miholjac, Views: 118678, Rating: 98.563986%
<BotaniCar|2> According to the Financial Times, Ireland’s central bank is about to approve Facebook as an e-money institution that will allow it to offer consumers the ability to store money and pay others.
<SilverSpace> TWD strip ce izaci na hrvatskom u izdanju Fibre, prvi ide u 11. mjesecu za interliber sa prvih 40-50 brojeva
<BotaniCar|2> TWD ?
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BlNN73MCUAAs65-.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: The Walking Dead
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh, to :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jel to rut na slici, SilverSpace ? :) 
<rut> muffin .. nisam ja tako zogdan 
<rut> a i ove sve na slici bi mjenjao za mirka
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: marc marquez
<BotaniCar|2> nije rut, onda moze bit' tko hoce :) 
<SilverSpace> razvalio ih ovaj vikend
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/1d6Z82 ovog crnog :)
<SilverSpace> bi ja
<jelly> izgleda ko igracka
<SilverSpace> pariz - dakar vozilo 
<rut> rekoh ja . sve bi njih dao za mirka
<BotaniCar|2> Cek, kaj nije paris-dakar jedno vrijeme bila prekinuta zbog ratova "po putu" ? :) 
<SilverSpace> nije samo kaj su se prebacivali avionom preko kriticnih drzava
<SilverSpace> rut: ti si ugrozen
<SilverSpace> ili ugrizen zombi 
<BotaniCar|2> Covjek jedini ima poslozene (bar te) prioritete :) 
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10168222_661491100590588_5083719001161147526_n.jpg
<rut> silver zasto ugrozen ?
<rut> ugrozena vrsta . to da ..
<jelly> SilverSpace: ajmo reci "opterecen"
<rut> jelly ma ni sto 
<rut> ups *to
<rut> pa necu mislit na procesore postifxe grafove i sl.
<jelly> na guzice i sise u radno vrijeme mozes mislit kad se zaposlis kod takvog vendora kao neki
<rut> niti na to 
<rut> jedno je zezancija a drugo posao 
<rut> mislim na ono sto radim :)
<rut> trenutno
 * BotaniCar|2 ne misli, radi
<SilverSpace> eh
<rut> hmm.. sad ja ispadam stvarno babaroga
<rut> nesmijes se vise ni zezat na sex teme
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam znao jednu s kojom se nisi smio zezati tijekom sexa .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Enivej, honest science: http://imgur.com/gallery/pwDuKX2
<rut> i onda se ljudi pitaju di ovaj svijet ide .. pa kvragu 
<SilverSpace> kvragu to sigurno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> mirko
<BotaniCar|2> mirko, 'ćerce, jav' se , de :) 
<rut> nece . srami se
<jelly> zezat se smijes.  Bit creepson koji pocne davit cim primirise da je neko zensko na kanalu... nije zezancija
<rut> nebi komentirao ovo 
<rut> ovdje ima musketira ko u prici 
<BotaniCar|2> ja bi ruta zenio, da mogu .. alimentacija garantirana :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam da li i u istospolnoj zajednici jedan partner alimentira drugog
<ravilov> zasto ne bi mogao? sta gay marriage nije prosao?
<rut> jelly ti si danas vec 5-ero koji bi branio cast mlade dame 
<rut> a neznam samo cemu ?!
<ravilov> a zasto ne bi?
<rut> ravilov al koja je svrha ?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly, ti si petero ! Samo da znas :) 
<rut> muffin . peti po redu koji je stao u obranu 
<rut> krivo napisno 
<BotaniCar|2> Sto se sad sramis, rekao si mu da je debel, stani iza tvrdnje :) 
<rut> ma ako treba nije bed . eto .. stojim :)
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<rut> evo ravilov je 6
<rut> jos tko ?
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam besraman, nemam ti kaj spocitat, a ostali su samo nickom ovdje :) 
<ravilov> fora - http://lifehacker.com/p-1562512336
<rut> muffin ovo mi nekako smrdi na #lzs .. slicno je tamo bilo .. 
<ravilov> osim sto to znaci da chrome pomocu tog extensiona zapravo aktivno napada siteove :)
<rut> popravi si tamo rade bazu na linux.hr
<BotaniCar|2> http://i.imgur.com/VOq8ZzY.png # jos malo pa kraj radnog vremena
<rut> http://lindsayshowalter.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/20130509-043522.jpg
<banderaz> musko
<rut> koga briga ovako sleda
<banderaz> bi ga, a
<banderaz> s ledja
<rut> prvo tebe 
<banderaz> ja imam hemeroide
<ravilov> eto, opet je gnjusan
<rut> sa ravilovim se dogovaraj 
<markosejic> d dan
<rut> dovidenja
<SilverSpace> cackam po dd-wrt routeru u web sucelju ima puno vise opcija od openwrt
<SilverSpace> jos je i na hrvatski preveden 
<SilverSpace> sto mi uopce ne pomaze
<jelly> :-D
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfhLZZWBn5Q
<datase> ravilov: Title: Samsung Galaxy S5 Fingerprint Scanner also susceptible to ordinary spoofs, Views: 1993, Rating: 89.56522%
<jelly> ravilov: je li tko iznenadjen
<ravilov> not me
<ravilov> rijecima njemackih security strucnjaka koji su prvi probili iphone fingerprint
<ravilov> it is unwise to use as an authentication token something you carry around all the time, something you leave everywhere, and something that cannot be replaced easily
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije smijesno :) na desktopu moze hrvatski ali na routeru ni u ludilu 
<ravilov> hrvatski ne moze nigdje
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ja ga redovito vec duze vrijeme vrtim na ubuntu i ne smeta mi 
<SilverSpace> naviko 
<jelly> bolje nego da je telefon otkljucan
<jelly> shareef dun like it!
<jelly> ROCKIN THE CASBAH
<SilverSpace> zasto sam na hr? radi ovih mojih koji su presli na ubuntu 
<ravilov> joj
<ravilov> to mi je ko objasnjenje nekad davno zasto je netko na visti
<jelly> da, drukcije ne mozes pruzat support 
<ravilov> "jer ocekuju da im budem support"
<SilverSpace> nemaju pojma engleskog i njima je puno lakse na hr
<ravilov> bolje nek nauce engleski, bilo bi im korisnije :p
<ravilov> (znam znam, stariji ljudi itd)
<jelly> ravilov: sorry, but... bullshit
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<ravilov> jelly, dobro pa si mi to bar reko na hrvatskom :p
<jelly> jedino da klinca od rodjenja ucis engleski
 * ravilov nije ucio engleski od rodjenja...
<ravilov> a sad se selim u USA
<SilverSpace> to je malo uvrnuto kod nas 
<SilverSpace> u njemackoj ne mozes kupit windoze na engleski 
<SilverSpace> i kak se onda oni snalaze
<SilverSpace> navika
<ravilov> nda, radio sam za nijemca jedno vrijeme
<ravilov> gledam njegove win
<ravilov> i pitam se
<ravilov> jel bas mora?
<ravilov> nisam znao da ni nema izbora
<ravilov> ali cini mi se da je to ipak bolje prevedeno na njemacki, jer su napredniji pa vec imaju uhodano dosta termina
<ravilov> ovdje kod nas si prisiljen smisljat termine dok prevodis :)
<SilverSpace> i u francuskoj je slicno bar kaj znam po prici od frendice
<ravilov> nda, francuzi sa svojim oktetima umjesto bajtova :)
<ravilov> koliko je velik file? 20 Mo
<SilverSpace> koji file
<ravilov> random
<ravilov> nije poanta u fileu
<ravilov> nego u megaoktetima
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/ddwrt.png
<SilverSpace> hr
<SilverSpace> jos ktome pravopis nula bodova
<SilverSpace> cini mi se ovako dd-wrt bolji ali puno manju podrsku na neti imaju od openwrt
<ravilov> ime stroja? lol
<jelly> ime stroja, u cemu je problem s tim prijevodom?
<jelly> slightly related http://www.qdb.us/294682
<SilverSpace> jos sad samo da natjeram da USB Stick Huawei E3131 
<SilverSpace> radi
<SilverSpace> na openwrt radi bez problema
<SilverSpace> nece radit mamicu mu 
<SilverSpace> a kao bi trebao 
<SilverSpace> ah budaletine firmware je stari i ne podrzava usb stic
<ivoks> Congrats Ante! You're invited to publish on LinkedIn
<ivoks> eto, i linkedin uveo twitter
<ivoks> http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-the-cloud-platform-of-choice/
<ivoks> “Through our new collaboration, we are excited to extend our IBM Power Systems Linux offerings by having Canonical’s Ubuntu OS available on POWER8 servers,” says Doug Balog, IBM, General Manager, Power Systems.
<ivoks> TWC, NEC, Joynet, Numergy, NTT, AMD, Cisco, Dell, EMC, Mellanox, IBM, ARM, Percona...
<ivoks> nije losa ekipa
<ivoks> idem
<MmikeDOMA> Tskh
<matija> Mmike: !
<matija> si za gemistec?
<Mmike> matija, :D
<Mmike> matija, ak se dweeks tu pojavi onda si vise necemo bit dobri, sam da znas :D
<matija> :D a da?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne glupsaj se :)
<Mmike> Kaj ima? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, to ti dovlacis ekipu sim? :)
<matija> prcim se s nekom migracijom
<matija> weshmashian: samo na ircu i visi, nist ne radi
<matija> nego, kad sam vec tu, je neko probal 14.04, jel to lici na nekaj?
<Mmike> matija, ovisi kog pitas
<Mmike> ivoks i SilverSpace ce ti rec da je presuper i predobar :)
<matija> pretpostavljam da oni nisu bas objektivni
<Mmike> migracija? Kaj je to? Jel' to ono kad pomaknes dupe u kuhinju da idesh nesh jest? :)
<matija> to ti kolege to be?
 * Mmike nije probo 14.04
<Mmike> samo ivoks
<Mmike> SilverSpace je penzioner :)
 * matija gugla
<matija> nije mi iskreno sjel ubuntu otkad su unity naturili, ali na serveru koji drzim za sogora radi izuzetno
<Mmike> matija, predlazem da cijeli porn.com turnes na ubuntu :)
<matija> Mmike: tak nekak, odem u kuhinju vidim ima 5 kukija, dodem natrag tu vidim 2 kukija pa me to jebe kanda
<Mmike> i one hostedtubes isto :D
<matija> nda
<Mmike> hrvoje, sjecas se ti hostedtubesa? :D
<matija> taj setup vise ne diram
<matija> hrvoje as in elops?
<Mmike> no
<Mmike> hoover
<Mmike> u Kayaku znan kao Jerry Lewis :)
<matija> Mmike: si sredil stan?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj 
<Mmike> matija, a skoro
<Mmike> moram jos krecit
<Mmike> danas smo pobjegli iz zg na selo jer nismo bili sigurni kaj je s CIOSom
<Mmike> cini se da je to konacno ok
<SilverSpace> 14.04 super radi 
<matija> smirilo se? nama dolazi kuhinja u cetvrtak, onda brusimo parket malome u sobi pa lakiramo, pa onda ide glazura pa novi zidovi ... mali mi se riga :D
<matija> malo*
<matija> SilverSpace: da? kao desktop sa unityem ili?
<SilverSpace> da 
<matija> SilverSpace: super kao treba ispod 3 sekunde da se onaj dash otvori?
<SilverSpace> desktop + unity
<SilverSpace> ak na mom atomu radi 
<SilverSpace> onda nemas brige
<matija> na mojem i5 procesoru sa 6 gb rama, ssd se to otvaralo ~5 sekundi na 13.04
<matija> out of the box bez bloata, ako izuzmes sve ono kaj doalzi sa ubuntuom, jel
<SilverSpace> 2G i atom dvoglavi 64bita
<SilverSpace> i radi sasvim solidno bolje nego 13.10
<matija> al ko ideja mi se jako svida ubuntu, samo eto malo ih egzekucija muci
<SilverSpace> meni se unity svida i nisam imao problema sa prilagodbom 
<Mmike> pljuniti
<matija> bas cu oslobodit prostor na drugom pcu da probam 14.04
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cemo kod BotaniCar u nedjelju 
<Mmike> kad je utrka?
<SilverSpace> u 9h
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> mislim da nist od toga :)
<SilverSpace> garant stignemo na kraj 
<Mmike> pre rano mi ot
<Mmike> to
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj te djete ne budi 
<matija> mene moj mali svako jutro uredno u 6 digne
<Mmike> mene zena sutne oko pol 7
<Mmike> al' ja bi morao u 8 krenit od doma
<Mmike> a to mi nemoguce u nedjelju  :)
<matija> vjera brani?
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> vjera u nedjeljni prekomjerni dorucak :)
<matija> za 5 min ide ubuntu 14.04 na laptop
<matija> pa da vidimo
 * matija bi se mogo okladit da ce se ubuntu poklat sa ati grafickom
<ivoks> radna knjizica
<ivoks> pocetak osiguranja 1.3.2007.
<ivoks> obrtnik
<matija> copying files
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj sam sad napravil?
<weshmashian> ne gledam irc 4 sata i odma sam kriv za nekaj
<matija> weshmashian: gotova smjena odma si se razvezal
<matija> a?
<weshmashian> ko rekel da je gotovo? :)
<weshmashian> a kaj ti oces? tebi tek pola proslo a vec dangubis na ircu :P
<matija> pa 9 je proslo :)
<matija> pa da, ko ce radit
<matija> valjda nema jos nekoga iz firme :D
<weshmashian> this is what's wrong with kids today ^^
<matija> nope that is like the only thing that is right :)
<Mmike>  kaj bute dosli u cetvrtak na ramsteka? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, e, kupio sam bajk!
<Mmike> sad mi zao (malo) kaj se necu nikad s njim po hilton-ofisu provozat :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, btw, jesu scarpa/marc u zagrebu?
<weshmashian> Mmike: dodji jedan vikend, dogovorimo se za utrku po uredu ;)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jesu
<Mmike> weshmashian,  :D
<Mmike> kul, thnx :)
<Mmike> znaci, pije se, fino :D
<weshmashian> ne? :)
<Mmike> dobro, ti ne
<matija> zakaj mene niko ne zove?
<Mmike> al' oni :D
<Mmike> matija, to ti je tak
<Mmike> i mene nisu nikud zvali
<weshmashian> matija: kad te nema u uredu
<Mmike> i vidis sad kak je zavrsilo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, restartat cu ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> jer budzor vec danima to odgadja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to ok?
<weshmashian> Mmike: a slanje obavijesti svima i to? :)
<matija> da !
<Mmike> weshmashian, lol :)
<matija> TI
<SilverSpace> kaj
<matija> bez TI nikako
<Mmike> SilverSpace je jedini koji to mora znat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike>                                          #  bud@www.ubuntu-hr.org refusing messages   #
<Mmike> pa budz0r 
<Mmike> srce mu spalim :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: cjebote, nema te tjednima i vec si zaboravil kak to ide...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kaj kurac, zaboravio sam isti dan :D
<SilverSpace> moze
<Mmike> jedino mi ruka tu i tamo osla na monitor.reflected.net
<weshmashian> ma zaboravio si tjedan dana prije, ne lazi :)
<Mmike> pa sma u panici gledo kak je 'connection refused' :)
<T_Mmike> Eteoga :)
<SilverSpace> eto me
<T_Mmike> etote :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nis od f1 kod BotaniCar
<Mmike> cini se da ne
<Mmike> bar ne od mene
<Mmike> ti idi :)
<SilverSpace> ako bude suncano odoh ja na bike do njega
<SilverSpace> jesi servisirao bike
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> doma je
<Mmike> pre zadovoljan
<Mmike> nasao sam racun od starog
<Mmike> stari je bio 20"
<Mmike> ovaj je 22
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> matija, imas jos koju maticnu za prodat? :D
<matija> Mmike: nope
<matija> nazalost
<matija> tj
<matija> a ne nemam zapravo
<matija> imam jedan pc krasna konfiguraicja i stoji neiskoristen
<matija> ali ne bi ga trzil
<Mmike> da cujem
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<matija> a kaj ja znam presuper mi je :D
<Mmike> aj ispricaj kaj je pa da vidimo kaj se da izdogovarat :)
<matija> i5 quad core, 4 gb rama, neka gigabajt ploca 640 + 250 gb diskovi
<matija> 600w corsair napajanje
<Mmike> grafa/kuciste?
<matija> chieftec kuciste, genijalno
<Mmike> znas koje?
<Mmike> tj, ur,l nemi?
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> i koaj plotja
<Mmike> i za klol'ko bi davo kad bi dabvo :)
<matija> tracim link sec
<Mmike> jebemti tastaturu sto me zajebava
<matija> http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/000974/chieftec_lbx01bb.jpg
<matija> grafulja je integrirana u cpu intelica
<matija> mislim za linux kaj ce ti vise
<matija> al ovo kuciste neznam dal bi prodaval, drzal bi si ga doma najrade na polici
<matija> kak je zakon
<matija> ima 10 kila brat bratu
<matija> mozda i vise
<Mmike> to diskovi bocno idu, right?
<Mmike> kol'ko ih stane?
<matija> da
<matija> 6 mislim + u kavez za optiku
<matija> lagal sam
<matija> http://www.chieftec.com/BH.html
<matija> to je kutija
<matija> 6x 3.5 + 3x 5.25 + 1 floppy
<matija> znaci mogel bi 10 komada natiskat
<matija> a daj
<matija> nedam ti ga
<matija> sad bi ga najrade isel upalit :D
<matija> nisam ga upalil ~6 mjseci
<matija> btw 14.04 instaliran kraj win 8.1 na zenin laptop
<Mmike> aj pali ga
<Mmike> nek zuji malo :D
<Mmike> i, kaj veli 14.04?
<matija> ma cekam da kucu sredimo
<matija> 14.04 je ok, ali malo je glupav
<Mmike> kak?
<matija> recimo instaliral sam chrome samo preko dpkg -i jer kroz onaj uzasni sw center nije radilo i sad nema nigdje shortcuta nego ga moram runnati iz terminala i onda lockat na onaj panel
<matija> al fino radi brze nego prijasnje verzije
<matija> ali mislim da bez nekog zrelog desktopa tipa kde nema sanse nazalost
<matija> e i ne kuzim zakaj installeru ne daju vise od 2 linije texta
<matija> mislim koja je pamet iza stavljanja logiranja na debug i tailanja samo zadnje 2 linije
<Mmike> ne kuzim zadnje 2 recenice
<matija> installer sustava
<matija> dok kliknes dolje da ti pokaze detaje
<matija> ide debug log
<matija> ali se vide samo 2 linije
<matija> ono zakon
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to nesh novo :)
<Mmike> nisam jos 14.04 probavao
<matija> ma nije to je i na 12.04 bilo iirc
<matija> znaci old news
<matija> moze se resajzat i guess ali out of the box je  bas bezveze
<matija> ko da imas munin koji pokazuje samo zadnje 2 minute
<matija> ono cemu to opce
<Mmike> idem spat
<matija> ajde
<matija> laku noc
<matija> cujemo se
<matija> uzivaj
<ravilov> kakva je ovo galama vamo
<jelly-home> ipozgaj: viri ti PTR record, nisi cloakan :->
<ipozgaj> sigh
<ipozgaj> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-16
<Mmike> mlji
<jelly-home> ko
<ivoks> limes se bacio u prodaju informaticke opreme
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ivoks, popravio vpn?
<ivoks> Mmike: intervjuiram japanca... vpn?
<Mmike> mtu ovoono
<Mmike> ha! Links ce mi dati novu karticu! :D
<Mmike> https://archive.org/stream/byte-magazine-1981-04/1981_04_BYTE_06-04_Future_Computers#page/n1/mode/2up
<Mmike> reklame unutra su priceless :)
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks> on bi bio konzultant, a ne zna ni ip adresu promijeniti
<drj_cro> ivoks: ko? :)
<Mmike> 10 MB HDD = 3695 USD :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, e, aj broj od sase opet, plz :)
<ivoks> ma jedan lik
<Mmike> nikad si ga ne zapisem :)
<ivoks> "Proizveden je u Kranju u pet milijuna primjeraka, ali procjenjuje se da je na svjetskom tržištu broj njegovih kopija dosegnuo čak 300 milijuna. "
<ivoks> tko sam? ^
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivel ultra!
<drj_cro> Mmike: oso smsom
<Mmike> drj_cro, fancy
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> kak se preziva on?
<Mmike> Miklusic?
<Mmike> Mikleusic?
<Mmike> Milekusic?
<Mmike> kak? :)
<drj_cro> mikulcic
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> Iskra ETA 80
<Mmike> covjece u onom gore byteu je totalni hype 'full screen text editing'
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> vi ftw
<Mmike> Compuserve: $5.00/hr :D
<Mmike> "We now have 8000 customers, and our 22 mainframe systems provide sufficient power and capacity to serve thousands more"
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kaj ima lima jer sve stima 
<BotaniCar|2> Zaspal na posel, kasnim, a malom se 3x prikenjalo, sad sam dosao do firme .. :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaze Mmike da mu je prerano u 9h :)
<BotaniCar|2> Pih. Velim, dopedaliraj ako si voljan, ja te vratim doma :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jel 9 pre rano ako mi dodjemo do tebe ( tvoja stvar kak ces posloziti da gledamo formulu ) ? :) 
<Mmike> XC :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio bnet povecao brzine
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/vece-brzine-interneta-bnet-paketima/131975.aspx
<Mmike> kaj mi to znaci kad ne radi
<SilverSpace> a ti pobjeze od njh
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zbilja ne znam kaj se ceka sa optikom
<SilverSpace> jebale ih zice
<BotaniCar|2> zbilja ne znam kaj ce nam optika 
<BotaniCar|2> vajmaks, ne znam opce zakaj se na tom ne radi vise, jebo zice
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne pise nista o uploadu
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to sigurno nisu povecali 
<jelly-home> vec im je bio kriplan sa 15:1 ili 20:1 omjerom
<SilverSpace> bnet je vip kupi kaj ne
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> dobar pazar, puno infrastrukture :-)
<SilverSpace> zato su i u kujcu ko i vip
<markosejic> vip je kaqtastrofa
<jelly-home> u kujcu su jer kolektivno imaju preniske cijene da bi mogli imati podnosljivu kvalitetu usluge
<SilverSpace> istina nema razvoja bez love
<jelly-home> kakav razvoj, nema ni QA ni korisnicke podrske bez love
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<ivoks> kaj je vip katastrofa?
<ivoks> koliko sam ja do sad vidio, iskon ima najzgodnije prodavacice :)
<Vlado9A3CY> gmorgen :)
<rut> jel vam radi www.metronet.hr ?
<BotaniCar|2> Dela, da
<rut> tnx
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo koristio inkscape i sve pozaboravio 
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks , kranja .. ISKRA telefon ? 
<ivoks>  load average: 9,77, 13,18, 15,06
<ivoks> bemti chromium
<SilverSpace> is 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: imam jedan crveni 
<BotaniCar|2> Ja vise ne .. u stvari, ni ne znam kak mi fiksni telefon izgleda .. uvjeren sam da je bezicni 
<SilverSpace> sa okruglim brojcanikom
<SilverSpace> cuvam ga za muzej 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> e jebemti
<ivoks> ak cemo biti tako glupi da opet izaberemo SDP
<ivoks> ja se selim
<ivoks> pa koji smo mi kreteni
<ivoks> pa za ove je Karamarko ekonomski genijalac
<ivoks> a lik ne zna zbrojiti 2 i 2
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovaj koncept telefona http://is.gd/MsDzUp
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: neki dan u novinama procitam "Milanovic ce uspjeti u nemogucem, svojim ponasanjem ce dovesti Karamarka na vlast" :) 
<SilverSpace> glupi su jedni i drugi 
<SilverSpace> tu nema pomoci 
<jelly-home> i mi koji glasamo za nekog od ta dva tabora
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa je ali za koga glast 
<SilverSpace> za laburiste
<SilverSpace> ili ovaj blok 
<SilverSpace> pa ti su jos veca katastrofa
<BotaniCar|2> ja u biti glasam za manje zlo svaki put .. jbg
<obruT> ja ponistim listic pa mi je savjest mirna
<MmikeDOMA> to kaj ponistis ti je isto k'o da nisi izaso :)
<BotaniCar|2> ima tko 3 minute da mi provjeri jedan perl 3liner ? ( http://jebo.me/pas/6 ) hvala ! 
<BotaniCar|2> odnosno, ima kakva automatizirana provjera sintakse ( osim "perl -c") koju mogu sam izvrtiti ?
<jelly> ak ti perl -c nije pomogo, ne znam
<BotaniCar|2> perl -c veli da je sve ok, a rezultate tog kaj skripta radi nemrem vidjeti do sutra, pa zato gnjavim. 
<SilverSpace> osuden si na cekanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ili cu napraviti drugu skriptu koja dela nekaj bezveze i zavrtiti ju odma, pa upotrijebiti slican kod .. nemrem se niceg treceg sjetiti :) ionako vec dugo nisam napravio burek.txt u tmpu :) 
<rut> jel tko vidio win 8.1 kad se sruse ?
<BotaniCar|2> ja, ali ne u zivo, samo na youtubetu 
<rut> evo ja ih upravo srusio :) ..  :(  bla bla bla need to restart
<rut> i naravno plavi ekran
<rut> http://techfeel.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Windows-RT-8.1-Blue-screen-of-death-Window-8.1-update-error.png
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: hm, a di je skripta?  U pastebinu je pitanje i dvije linije koda
<jelly> (also, M.D.Y se nemre dobro sortirati)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ostatak skripte ne dira log datoteke, hebe me ovaj dio koji sam naveo ; preimenuje access.log , ali ne napravi novi fajl ( sort mi nije bitan, hvala) 
<jelly> pa, nisi mu rekao da napravi novi.  Gdje otvaras log file za pisanje uopce?
<jelly> da li ista skripta pise u log ili nesto drugo?
<BotaniCar|2> nene, skripta cita sadrzaj loga, parsa ga i kreira html nakon obrade. Nije moja, zato i nema dijela da napravi novi, to sam predlozio u liniji 10 na pastebinu
<jelly> zasto ne koristis logrotate?
<BotaniCar|2> Jer me strah kaj ce se jos strgati u nastavku skripte, autor je predvidio rotaciju ovako 
<jelly> zasto je skripta zaduzena za parsanje istovremeno zaduzena za rotaciju?  Sto ako je log file jos uvijek otvoren?
<BotaniCar|2> Nije iskljuceno da cu sam napisati skriptu iznova, no za sad sam sretan ako ova proradi kak treba 
<BotaniCar|2> logfile nece biti otvoren. 
<BotaniCar|2> I, nemam odgovore na "zasto $nesto", skriptu sam dobio as-is
<jelly> smrdi mi da je to pisano onak, amaterski
<BotaniCar|2> 100% :) Velim, vjerojatno cu iskucati cijelu stvar iznova, jedom, sad bi da ovo radi 
<BotaniCar|2> testna je prosljakala, vidjet cemo sutra jel ce i ova
<jelly> a ak je tako amaterski onda mozes i `touch $log_file` :-)
<BotaniCar|2> onda moram definirati "touch" :) "open" je vec tu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> hmpf, ne znam jel mogu open-u definirati file attributes ili moram sfopen koristiti :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 pohara gugl
<jelly> kak definirati, wtf, imas system() ili backtickove 
<jelly> a prije open() napravis umask()
 * BotaniCar|2 slaps himself
<jelly> ako ces u perlu
<Mmike> a zasto ne python?
 * Mmike hides
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: zato kaj sam dobil perlusu :) 
<jelly> Mmike: odi mu ti napisi python onda ak te veseli
<jelly> vis da se ne usudi ni skriptu cijelu pasteat kak je grda
<BotaniCar|2> nije grda, nego grozna ! :) Velim, ostatak nisam pejstao jer nije relevantan; a i zakaj da se smijete covjeku kaj je pisal :) 
<BotaniCar|2> juhu, aj nid pekidz perl-doc to ektzli riac d dokz 
<Mmike> boja.hr
<Mmike> i oni rade webove
<Mmike> o pa krv ti...
<BotaniCar|2> pa, i ja radim webove ( iz logova u ovom slucaju) , kaj sad :) 
<BotaniCar|2> iako, ovi su uber .. "izrada web strana"
<jelly> i meni je strana
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, a ni linkovi im nisu bas klikabilni :) Moram se prijaviti za tecaj tamo :D
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pitatelj cesto ne zna odrediti sto je relevantno sto nije 
<BotaniCar|2> IMO, najcesce, da 
<jelly> a svaki misli da bas on zna 
<jelly> hint hint!
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat mi je mrska nepismenost na stranicama gdje ljudi predstavljaju firmu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10177876_857042247655390_7938183787894981821_n.jpg # droga ! 
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10246332_10202756248240638_2765828491343472149_n.jpg # rasturanje droge
<ivoks> igustin: cccc u toj tvojoj kolumni o linuxu se rijec linux spominje isti broj puta kao i rijec linux
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> kava :)
<ivoks> igustin: cccc u toj tvojoj kolumni o linuxu se rijec linux spominje isti broj puta kao i rijec windows
<ivoks> godina linux desktopa nikad nece doci
<ivoks> linux kao takav je neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> ajde da si rekao mint, suse, ubuntu, bilo sto, a samo kernel :)
<ivoks>  Linux ne "pati" od boljke da se s vremenom "usporava", jer praktično ne postoje problemi tipa fragmentacija diskova ili rast i poluispravnost registryja.
<ivoks> to je tocno, ali gnome pati od istog problema :)
<ivoks> nego, gibam na dnevnu tjelovjezbu
<SilverSpace> manestra za rucak
<Mmike> ack
<BotaniCar> Domacica keksi u gupcu 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/EvKu0Zt.jpg # if Hulk says "pay taxes" , i pay taxes
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o0o0o
<Mmike> Kak su konji ovi u hepu
<Mmike> dodje mi 1500 kuna razlike, a rata mi se smanji za 50 kuna
<Mmike> veli zena, to vam je 'zimska' potrosnja, sad ste se prebacili na ljetnu, a ta vam je manja
<Mmike> znaci, reko, na ljeto cu opet platiti znacajnu razliku :D
<Mmike> debili nisu u stanju slat racune mjesec za mjesec
<BotaniCar> Nije to debilizam nego osiguranje da debela baba $tamo ne mora raditi svaki mjesec, vec jednom u N ( dok placu dobija svaki mjesec). S njihove strane je to savrseo logicno
<rut> za pop3 konekcije sto bi bilo optimalno za stavit pod max-src-conn-rate ? recimo da ima jedno 20-ak racunala sa istom IP adresom (nat)  
<rut> mislim na firewall max-src-conn-rate .. koliko konekcija da se pusti u nekom vremenu .. sad imam 15/5  (15 u 5 sec)
<rut> i desava mi da bloka ip adresu 
<rut> nitko 
<igustin> ivoks: kolumna za pisana za određenu publiku, pa je zato i korištena odgovarajuća terminologija :)
<obruT> Mmike: meni je doslo da sam preplatio 77 kuna... sacem im fino poslat ovrhu ak mi ne vrate pare
<ravilov> Mmike, pa vec sam ti objasnjavao kako HEP radi, vec sam ti rekao o zimskoj i ljetnoj :p
<ravilov> sta ti jos uvijek nije jasno?
<ravilov> smisla mozda nema ali (neke) logike ima... mora da ima kad je cak i meni jasno
<ravilov> obruT, nikad ti ne vracaju pare, samo ti smanje iznos za sljedeci mjesec
<jelly> zanimljiv naslov https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEa6_PYc7N4
<datase> jelly: Title: Matenda - Croatian Diaspora, Views: 3378, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> rut: jebate, jes ti nestrpljiv
<jelly> mozda su ljudi u 1 popodne na rucku?!
<rut> odakle ti sad ideja da sam nestrpljiv :)
<jelly> rut: outbound ili inbound?
<rut> jucer da napadam zene 
<rut> danas nestrpljiv 
<jelly> po tome sto razocarano <rut> nitko u roku 10 minuta
<rut> sto ce sutra biti ?!
<ravilov> ban, nadam se
<jelly> ovisi dal ces sutra nes izlanuti ili ne :-)
<rut> ma nije razocarano .. 
<rut> brb
<markosejic> D Dan
<rut> eto . pomalo sad . ravilo nadaj se !!! 
<rut> ravilov 
<rut> danas pitam teh. stvari pa opet nevalja 
<jelly> rut: tak djeca na support kanalima, samo oni cekaju jos manje, dodje, pita, 2 minute i ode
<rut> cak jutros nisam ni pozdravio kako znam 
<rut> inbound jelly ..
<jelly> dakle imas pop3 server iza firewalla?
<rut> tako je 
<rut> klijent ima 20 racunala (nat) . jedna ip .. do sad bilo 15/5 i radilo je 
<jelly> ha, ak ima 20 klijenta i svi se spoje odjednom, daj mu 20/5 pa si miran
<jelly> al opet, svaki normalan klijent ce probati ostvarit tcp connection dulje od 5 sekundi pa nije problem
<rut> ok :) tnx
<SilverSpace> hups
<jelly> na firewallu dignes koliko treba za njihov IP, tu nema pomoci
<jelly> na serveru onda sa fail2ban ili necim rezes moguce zlouporabe sa ostatka interneta
<jelly> fw nece prdnut ako stavis 40/10 umjesto 20/5
<ravilov> SilverSpace, spuh
<rut> ma nece mu vrag biti :) 
<rut> iskemijat cu nesto .. 
<rut> ssh port je ionako off sa vanjske strane
<BotaniCar> rut: ili mozes biti profesionalan i napraviti 6mjesecni audit na sve konekcije, izvesti statistiku i onda u skladu s njom profilirati firewall :) 
<BotaniCar> Ok, u RH si, nek bude 6dnevni audit
<BotaniCar> ( me se toplo nada da je jel^C netko opet krivo procitao RH kao redhat ) :) 
<jelly> jes ti normalan, ko ima para sa logirati 6 mjeseci konekcija
<BotaniCar> pretpostavio sam da nemaju broj konekcija u redu velicine tvoje $firme 
<BotaniCar> a terabajtni diskovi su kikiriki nowdays
<jelly> ah, da
<jelly> a i dobro se komprimira
<BotaniCar> Hehe , da jedino kaj bu parsanje zazipanog terabajtnog txt fajla malo potrajalo :) 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: juh 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nista vise nego parsanje nekomprimiranog, a ak se dobro posloze zvijezde, i manje
<BotaniCar> cek cek, tvrdis tako, bez obzira na tip kompresije/parsera ? Mozda nekaj ne znam o tom kak $parser cita fajlu u kompresiranom kontejneru, kaj ne mora malo vise rostati po disku/procesoru nego kad nije u kontejneru ? 
<ivoks> www.jutarnji.hr/najveca-bijela-psina-na-svijetu-priblizili-su-se-zvijerci-i-okrenuli-je-na-leda--spavala-je-kao-beba/1183477/
<ivoks> buci buci buci
<BotaniCar> Kakva zivina, bas me zanima sto ce senzori pokazati, cim se bavi kroz dan :) 
<obruT>  uvijek kad me napadne morski pas ja ga okrenem na ledja
<BotaniCar> prethodno ga odvalis po nosu, da zna da si ozbiljan 
<ivoks> onda mu das malo mesica
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad uhvatis vremena, ozbiljno sam pitao. Ako imam jednu fajlu koja je kompresirana i hocu parsati njen sadrzaj, to bi moralo traziti vise resursa nego da isto radim na nekompresiranoj, ne ? Nije da imam 400 fajlova i trazim samo jedan, pa da mi TOC ubrza pretragu, parser ce citati iz streama, cije je generiranje "skuplje" nego strimanje iz nekompresirane fajle, ne ? Ili to ovisi o parseru/m
<BotaniCar> *metodi kompresije ?
<ivoks> pa imas
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5NWhFllg3o
<datase> ivoks: Title: Sajeta - Party za ekipu, Views: 161340, Rating: 98.41726%
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ovisi koji imas bottleneck
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako mozes parsati 200MB/s a disk ti da 100MB/s, bottleneck je disk
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne pitam u kontekstu zagusenja, recimo da nemamo hardverskog uskog grla. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: uvijek imas _neko_ usko grlo
<BotaniCar> koje trazi vise resursa ? Naime, zbunio si me onim "koa se zvijezde posloze, i prije" 
<BotaniCar> **ako
<jelly> BotaniCar: dobro, nisu bas zvijezde nego sijaset razlicitih faktora
<BotaniCar> OKOK; citam sve jos jednom, sve jasno, hvala :) Rek'o , mozda ne znam kak kompresija radi :) 
<jelly> na trenutnim 6-12core masinama brze je citat 100MB/s sa diska i dekomprimirati u letu 1:10 i parsat nego citat 1000MB/s sa diska i parsat
<SilverSpace> pitanje > sa iptables se samo ip adrese blokiraju ili se moye i mac 
<jelly> SilverSpace: postoji modul i za matchiranje source mac adrese
<SilverSpace> aha 
<ravilov> http://www.theonion.com/articles/p,35788/ - americki news-bar :)
<jelly> original.
<BotaniCar> theonion je klasa van dometa news bara :) 
<jelly> dve klase, imaju video vijesti, prave noune, sve
<obruT> ravilov: onion postoji mnogo duze od news bara, a imaju i "televiziju"
<obruT> ima i xbmc plugin
<BotaniCar> cuj kak smo se usplahirili :) 
<jelly> someone is WRONG on the internet!
<ravilov> obruT, ma znam
<ravilov> jelly, ma znam
<ravilov> ma znam
 * ravilov zna
<jelly> zeko zna
<ravilov> zna se
<jelly> dobijo Konzum bon od firme za Uskrs
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> i iskon
<ravilov> jelly, bar ne dobivas dio place u konzum bonovima
<jelly> s jedne strane, nominalna vrijednost je duplo veca od prethodnih rodjendanskih poklona, s druge strane, samo Konzum
<jelly> ravilov: da dobivam, promijenio bi firmu i isao na sud
<ravilov> tim redoslijedom? :)
<jelly> da
<SilverSpace> svi znamo 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jednom sam dobio dio place u bonovima Dione, dok je Diona bila u stecaju ( citaj: prazne police), iskoristiv samo u jednoj Doini u Pripickovini. Naravno, nisam imao ni auto da dodjem tamo :) 
<BotaniCar> I,da, posljedicne su mi akcije bile tocno one koje si napisao :) Od suda nije bilo neke koristi 
<ravilov> kazu da je xp (bio) M$-ov najpopularniji OS, je li to tocno? nekako sam dojma da je moguce da je DOS bio popularniji...
<ravilov> hm, mozda zato sto je u vrijeme xp-a vise ljudi imalo racunalo
<BotaniCar> ravilov: u pravu si/znas :) 
<SilverSpace> dos moje windows
<BotaniCar> postotkovno, dos je bio "jaci" 
 * ravilov DDoS-a SilverSpace-ove windowse
<ravilov> i wrt isto
<SilverSpace> ravilov: wrt ne trebas vec sam ih danas dva puta srusio :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sjecas se da si mi pred par godina za sitnu paru prodao par DLINK DSL modema ? Ako da, si kad na koji takav stavljao WRT ? 
<SilverSpace> jel ima koji router da se vrti na windows 
<BotaniCar> Ima, zove se windows server 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> no joke 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: treba vidjet koji model je taj dlink 
<SilverSpace> zaboravih 
<ravilov> kost je jednom imao neki router (ili adsl modem, ne sjecam se) na kojem smo analizom utvrdili da se vrti na nekom embedded win32 sustavu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pitam za konkretno iskustvo. Web kaze da ide 
<ravilov> barem web sucelje
<SilverSpace> ak ide onda nemas problema 
<SilverSpace> pitanje je dali ima dosta rom velik
<SilverSpace> ili ako nema usb onda je problem 
<SilverSpace> 4MB je limit
<BotaniCar> 24MB memorije, 8MB flash 
<SilverSpace> super 8mb 
<SilverSpace> ja na svoj tplink ugradio 16mb
 * BotaniCar pogleda lemilicu i odmahne glavom :)
<SilverSpace> ram nisam upgredao sa 32 na 64 presitno mi 
<SilverSpace> a imam i ram 
<ravilov> http://www.ictbusiness.info/kolumne/2014-godina-godina-linux-desktopa
<SilverSpace> to igustin pisao za prvi april :D
<BotaniCar> :) Nemojte, ljudi, dost' ga je ivoks pljucnul :) 
<ravilov> wiseguy :p
<tonil> lol
<igustin> SilverSpace: :P :)
<SilverSpace> zapeo mi za oko novi zakoo o radu :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKezUd_xw20 # ovo je fakat brutala , kapa dolje 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Salut Salon "Wettstreit zu viert", Views: 1952680, Rating: 98.0897%
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<igustin> već sam navikao da na svoje pro-Linux istupe najviše kritika dobijem od - Linuxaša
<SilverSpace> moram malo 
<igustin> jer, valjda, nisam dovoljno ekstreman i isključiv ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: mi znamo kaj valja 
<BotaniCar> *samo si ne mozemo priustiti licence 
<igustin> lol
<ravilov> igustin, da, nisi spomenuo da je linux tu po milosti Bozjoj i da ce svima koji se odluce na prelazak dusa biti spasena :p
<BotaniCar> igustin: ! Si slozio hulk arhivu ? 
<igustin> ne
<BotaniCar> :( 
<igustin> ravilov: :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: prvo, ja ne mogu do toga, drugo - prije će novi web online, nego se to skrpati
<BotaniCar> igustin: posteno, ja sam problem prijavio, vi kak hocete :)
<igustin> sve 5, hvala ti na tome, ali znamo za to već duže vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Pa kaj samo ne maknete link na to ? :) 
<igustin> a i to što kažeš :)
 * ravilov je jucer popravio probleme sa bazom, za logiranje nije nadlezan :p
<BotaniCar> A ne da ti svaki windowsas puni inbox prijavama za gluposti 
<igustin> lol
<ravilov> /dev/null se u principu ne puni tako lako...
<igustin> ++
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<BotaniCar> gledm sad, cini se da i blog sekcija vodi u /dev/random :) 
<BotaniCar> *blog naslovi 
<ravilov> taj link bi trebalo promijeniti u planet linux vjerojatno
<ravilov> ivoks, grad se inace zove Houston ;)
<SilverSpace> houston we have a problem
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> http://ivoks.blogspot.com/2009/02/pssst-indexhr-admini.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ajmo mirka_z
<SilverSpace> not jet 
<ravilov> sace
<SilverSpace> obozavam openwrt
<mirka_z> :))
<mirka_z> baj
<SilverSpace> se se da sloziti 
<ivoks> ravilov: eh
<ivoks> kaj ju terate
<ivoks> a mislila je ostati malo
<ravilov> a da
<ivoks> umjesto da joj pomognete uciti python, vi ju zajebavate
<SilverSpace> nikad ja necu skuziti iptables
<ravilov> sto ne pita za pomoc onda?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to je ok, ne kuze ni iptables tebe :p
<SilverSpace> to sigurno :)
<SilverSpace> radi po svojem 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj ima reset 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bar nisi ko ja, frendu remotely slagao firewall po principu whiteliste, logicno prva stvar koju sam napravio bila je DENY FROM ALL
<ravilov> ...i ode mi konekcija
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/10155393_10152388314892074_3272658493710655289_n.jpg
<jelly> ivoks: i dalje ne vjerujem da je to osoba a ne bot <g> 
<ravilov> i tako
<ravilov> moradoh rebootat u win
<jelly> nmap wtf:
<jelly> nmap -Pn -oG -sV -p110 213.191.128.10 -- host seems down!
<jelly> nmap -oG -Pn -sV -p110 213.191.128.10 -- radi
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly> ah, -oG trazi dodatni parametar
<OneKorea> ime output datoteke
<jelly> nmap -Pn -oG - ... je ok
<SilverSpace> ping pong
 * SilverSpace puko ko kokica 
<jelly> ding dong
<obruT> php je fakat smece... (znam, rekao sam vec 100 puta, ali uvijek se prisjetim :P )
<weshmashian> mozda zato phpasi obozavaju mysql? :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemoj vise to jer sam se digi i iso otvoriti vrata 
<jelly> "sine, ti si glup ko ovo drvo *kuc kuc*"
<jelly> "tata, neko kuca"
<jelly> "neka sine, ja cu"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel to danas ubuntu dan 
<SilverSpace> 14.04
<jelly> ?
<jelly> .np
<datase> jelly: jellese is listening to: Lana Del Rey – West Coast
<jelly> hm, to je prosla stvar
<SilverSpace> jelly: ah sutra je April 17th
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<jelly> kod nas ce biti 18. vjerojatno
<jelly> kad obicno izadju po nekoj americkoj vremenskoj zoni
<SilverSpace> da negdje oko pet popodne je znao izac
<ipozgaj> jutro
<ipozgaj> oh, sutra novi ubuntuz0r lts izlazi
<ipozgaj> Tasteless Turd :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx155yvtthg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Miura fold, Views: 3282, Rating: 80.0%
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: ma da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tele tabis 
<jelly> LTS je uvijek dobra vijest
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<SilverSpace> eto ne pise vise beta
<jelly> nebeta
<Mmike> Fljt Bljt Tljt
<ipozgaj> shnavid: yt?
<ipozgaj> ups
<SilverSpace> puse vani 
<ipozgaj> SilverSpace: gdje ne pise beta
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: napravio ubdate danas i lsb_release -rdc vise ne prikazuje 
<SilverSpace> da je radna verzija 
<Mmike> ubdate!
<SilverSpace> upgrade 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: P mi se preokrenulo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ipozgaj> odmah upgrade, ccc
<ipozgaj> recept za probleme
<ipozgaj> :D
<SilverSpace> jos prije mjesec dana 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * ravilov upgradea server na LTS tek kad izadje verzija .01
<ipozgaj> ravilov++
<Mmike> ipozgaj, koji OS se koristi po serverima u bejzfooku?
<ipozgaj> CentOS
<ipozgaj> 6
<ipozgaj> jedino gdje imamo tutuntu su serveri za mobile build, jer google bas ne voli centos
<Mmike> nitko normalan ne voli centos
<ipozgaj> haha
<ipozgaj> centos je kewl
<Mmike> mljeh
<Mmike> je, strasno je kul
<ipozgaj> doduse ovo nase vise ni ne lici na centos
<Mmike> pogotovo je kul kad moras znat 101 repozitorij da bi imao sve sto u debianu imas odmah 
<ipozgaj> bazirano je na centosu, ali prerovano je dosta
<Mmike> a, sto je mobile build?
<Mmike> aha, fb za androide?
<ipozgaj> da
<Mmike> a ovo di se vrti www.facebook.com i sve sto je ispod toga - to je sve centos?
<jelly-home> debian? :-)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: da
<ipozgaj> dok kazem sve, mislim sve :)
<ipozgaj> www, cache, db
<ipozgaj> par stotina hiljada servera :)
<Mmike> a jel' imate nekvi puppet ili nesto?
<ipozgaj> chef
<jelly-home> MILIONI!!
<jelly-home> koliko masina krepa na sat
<ipozgaj> ne znam za sve, cek da vidim za ove svoje (cache)
<ivoks> www.gadgetify.com/zuta-pocket-printer/
<ravilov> gundj
<ravilov> sta ne bi trebalo bit proljece?
<jelly-home> a jel printa druge boje osim zute
<ravilov> zasto je vak ladno vani
<Mmike> ravilov, puse
<ravilov> pa zas puse?
<ravilov> ko mu dao?
<jelly-home> april, promjenjivo vrijeme je normanije nego da je toplo
<ravilov> pa nek se promijeni u toplo dok ja ne dodjem doma
<ravilov> onda nek radi sta hoce
<Mmike> ravilov, kad ides?
<ravilov> doma?
<ravilov> evo cekam bus :)
<jelly-home> ne hvala, samo nek puse da bar bude friski zrak umjesto smoga
<Mmike> tipkas na mobitl na onu ruznu tastaturu neupotrebljivu :)
<Mmike> btw, super je tastatura, za pisat SMSove i to, fakat, super
<Mmike> thxn for the tip
<ravilov> da, kak znas?
<Mmike> jelly-home, moram se i ovaj put sloziti s tobom :D
<ravilov> no prob
<ipozgaj> jelly-home: sad je treutno oko 0.1% masina u repair statusu 
<ipozgaj> otprilike je stalno oko tog broja
<Mmike> to je kad se ciste od prasine i to? :D
<Mmike> u pornjavatorima je cca jedan server tjedno odlazio kvragu
<ipozgaj> ovo je malo vise :)
<Mmike> pa ima ih jedno 100 puta vise :)
<ravilov> Mmike, http://i.imgur.com/Ccye8yP.jpg
<ipozgaj> lol, irsii za android?
<ravilov> ipozgaj, ssh na server gdje je irssi
<Mmike> 960x540 pixla?
<ravilov> iako i na mobu imam irssi
<Mmike> kaki ti je to mobitel
<ravilov> dodjd s cyanom
<ravilov> Mmike, da
<ravilov> o rize ti
<Mmike> 480 x 800 pixels
<Mmike> to imam ja
<ravilov> pa po koji put :p
<Mmike> pa rek'o si da je isto
<Mmike> a nije isto
<Mmike> imas veci ekran
<ravilov> rekk sam da je 4"
<ravilov> ko i tvoj
<ravilov> rezolucjja nije dosla na red :)
<Mmike> daj url na tvoj mob
<Mmike> DAJ MI URL KAJ CEKS!
<Mmike> cekas
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> cekam da odustanes :p
<Mmike> aj
<Mmike> pliz
<ravilov> http://m.gsmarena.com/motorola_atrix_4g-3708.php
<ravilov> jednom ces zapamtit
<ravilov> siguran sam
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> lakse mi pitat :D
<Mmike> super ti je url
<Mmike> pre super
<Mmike> bas, onak
<Mmike> po mjeri
<Mmike> (konj)
<ravilov> ?
<ravilov> sta sad ne vzlja
<jelly-home> ipozgaj: efektnije je reci "krepa nam 50 servera svaki jbni dan!!"
<Mmike> ravilov, pa za mobilni je
<ravilov> "i zabole nas, imamo ih na bacanje"
<Mmike> isti cpu
<ravilov> Mmike, ti si stvarno zanovijetalo nekad
<Mmike> bolja gafa
<Mmike> jer ti spor mob?
<Mmike> ravilov, trebas me cut kad mi je zena u PMSu
<ravilov> ni najmanje
<Mmike> s/jer/dal
<Mmike> moj je spor za popizdit
<Mmike> a stock rom ili si ciganmodario?
<ravilov> ti vrtis nekptimkzirani jellybean
<ravilov> iliti stock
<ravilov> nisam poludjo da vrtim stock :)
<ravilov> iako na ovom konkretno je i stock radio ok
<Mmike> i na ovom
<Mmike> dok nisu dosli upgradetovi :)
<Mmike> bas gledam dal' da rootam sad ili poslije
<Mmike> e a sta imas ti gore?
<ravilov> mo ti kriv sto upgradeas :p
<ravilov> nisi jedini btw
<ravilov> i drugi se zale
<ravilov> s/mo/ko/
<ravilov> CM7
<ravilov> odnosno ROM baziran na cm7
<ravilov> pa jos customized i modded by me :)
<Mmike> cm7?
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> ja nisam siguran da mogu cm7 na ovo svoje metnit
<Mmike> cm7 sam imao na starom desiretu :)
<Mmike> www.cista-zona.hr/čista-zona-općenito
<Mmike> eh, svijete :/
<ravilov> naravno da ne mozes, nikad ne postoje custom romovi stariji od najstarijeg stocka
<ravilov> moj je malo stariji uredjaj, u originalu dolazi sa froyo :)
<ravilov> postoje i puno noviji romovi za moj ali me ne diraju previse
<ravilov> kad mi ovo tak genijalno radi
<SilverSpace> radi dok ne crkne 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, vec je crko jedan
<ravilov> znas sta sam onda napravio
<ravilov> nabavio isti takav :D
<ravilov> eto tolko mi genijalno radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> www.shellcheck.net
<ravilov> Mmike, bolje pitanje je rootati sad ili odmah
<Mmike> ma sad
<Mmike> odmah 
<ravilov> cak i kad sam furao stock ROM (kratko) nema sanse da ga ne rootam
<ravilov> Mmike, jesi gotov? jel rootan?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> u sobi mi je mob
<Mmike> neda mi se ustajat sad :D
<SilverSpace> ja nikada nisam rootao htc legend 
<SilverSpace> samo zato kaj mi se ne da 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ti si ionako cudan pa te ni ne racunam :p
<ravilov> mislim ono
<ravilov> koristis U1 :p
<jelly-home> pa, zas bi rootao ak radi
<ravilov> koristio*
<ravilov> jelly-home, go away, no one asked for cold-headedness
<ravilov> :p
 * jelly-home slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SilverSpace> lol
<ravilov> to je bolje
<ivoks> jelly-home: koje?
<jelly-home> ne-zute
<jelly-home> ak dobro pratim
<SilverSpace> imam sad xperiu ni to mi se neda rootat
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne, na bot sam mislio
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da zakljucimo - lijen si :)
<ravilov> rootao bi ti da cujes da gore mozes vrtit dd-wrt
<SilverSpace> odmah
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: kakav bot, to sam rucno nakucao, znas kak je problem sjetit se tocne /slap inkantacije, skup sa gramatickom greskom
<ivoks> 16:18 < jelly> ivoks: i dalje ne vjerujem da je to osoba a ne bot <g> 
<jelly-home> aaaaa, mirka!
<ravilov> da, i ja sam mislio da o tome prica :)
<ravilov> ko je*e superpingvina
<ravilov> ivoks, pa stavi izjavu u kontekst, dovraga
<ravilov> pricalo se o... njoj?
<jelly-home> ivoks ne koristi kontekst!
<jelly-home> kontekst je za kukavice
<ravilov> perl -Mcontext # context.pm not found in @INC
<ravilov> odnosno
<ravilov> Can't locate context.pm in @INC
<ravilov> ma ivoksa samo treba upgradeat
<ravilov> sad ce novi LTS pa mozda i to obavi
<jelly-home> mislis python -c 'import context; ...'
<ravilov> ne jelly-home, obicno ne mislim u pythonu :p
<jelly-home> ni ivoks ne misli u perlu
<ravilov> kak ti znas?
<ravilov> ti mislis da je mirka bot
<ravilov> mozda je i ivoks
<jelly-home> a i to
<ravilov> Mmike, i koliko si cistih zona narucio?
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> Mmike ju je upoznao
<ivoks> pa nek on veli
<ivoks> a ocito ju i obruT zna
<ravilov> ja bi rekao da ju i kenny zna
<ivoks> zna ju i kenny, da
<ravilov> onak
<ravilov> *zna*
<jelly-home> ...
<ravilov> ,,,
<SilverSpace> joj kak se ja shebem ne napravim popis paketa koji su instalirani sad opet moram trezit paket po paket 
<ravilov> fun
<ravilov> onda sad napravi popis
<SilverSpace> moram prije instalirat 
<SilverSpace> sad mi ne trebaju 
<jelly-home> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/europe/140414/finlands-new-gay-bondage-stamps-are-quite-simply-amazing
<SilverSpace> sva sreca ostaju config datoteke 
<jelly-home> pg13 
<jelly-home> (jel crtana muska guza nsfw?)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, rm -rf $HOME/ ce i to rijesit :p
<ravilov> a moze i sudo rm -rf /etc
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/chrot.png
<SilverSpace> tko reko da chrome trosi ko lud
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa ne trosi ko lud, to nije puno
<jelly-home> pokazao bi svoj Shift-Escape ali mi se ne da gasiti odredjene nepocudne tabove
<SilverSpace> prije mi je znao gnjaviti peoc 
<SilverSpace> proc*
<jelly-home> ovdje drzi bar 10-15% cijelo vrijeme, veci dio Browser manji Flash
<ravilov> jelly-home, zbluraj ih
<jelly-home> komplikovano
<ravilov> eh
<SilverSpace> OpenWrt Barrier Breaker r40512
<SilverSpace> bb
<SilverSpace> Free space: 92% (11.91 MB)
<SilverSpace> od 16mb
<Mmike> kog sam upoznao?
<Mmike> mirku
<Mmike> simpaticna djevojka :D
<Mmike> ponudila me kavom :) 
<ravilov> Mmike, lazes
<ravilov> http://hrblog.ivoras.net/2014/Apr-nesposobnost-fina-e.html
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> fina
<Mmike> gomila debila
<Mmike> ovo s privatnim kljucevima je, da, majka svih uzasa
<Mmike> uz uvjeravanje da 'to drugacije ne moze ici'
<ravilov> sto reci
<Mmike> iako je najzesca stvar nedavno - ovrhavanje po falsificiranim dokumentima
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> koju posluku porati
<Mmike> mislim da su ovi u zimbabveu rekli 'gle, pa tog se nismo sjetili nit mi'! :)
<ravilov> Mmike, mozda je to rezultat pristupa privatnim kljucevima :p
<ravilov> (znam da nije)
<StephenS> Mmike will made it
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se Barbara udala 
<ravilov> koji je ovo broked inglish
<SilverSpace> vidim dodala prezime 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, barbara... ?
<Mmike> barbara... ?
<Mmike> A, Slade?
<Mmike> je :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> pred nekih pol godine
<ravilov> jel to mirka??
<Mmike> je, raviolov, to je mirka
<Mmike> A Mario je inace Miroslav.
<Mmike> Samo sto, eto, glupo ga zvat Mirek, pa ga zovu Marek.
<Mmike> Kuish? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> sve jasno
<ravilov> ko blato
<SilverSpace> Shaggy je zakon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWJrPzAUzAs&list=RDcbQ2tS3619k
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Shaggy - Angel ft. Rayvon, Views: 45579167, Rating: 97.976714%
<SilverSpace> Novi iPhone bit će još skuplji i to znacajno 
<Mmike> jel' vam radi litecoin.info
<banderaz> jok
<banderaz> Peer's Certificate has been revoked. (Error code: sec_error_revoked_certificate)
<weshmashian> Mmike: 
<weshmashian> :P
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/sDjThM
<SilverSpace> kaj jos bitcoin postoji
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> nestao skupa sa ctcp-om
<ravilov> Mmike, ja mislio da si prestao rudarit
<banderaz> sve je to prevara
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta su to napravili
<banderaz> piramidalna shema
<SilverSpace> http://www.engadget.com/gallery/project-ara-prototype/
<ravilov> ma znam sta je
<ravilov> nego kako su ga to slozili
<Mmike> nda
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jebga prikazuju sto moze :)
<SilverSpace> meni se svida taj koncept 
<Mmike> bitcoinexaminer.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Industrial-Grade-Litecoin-Mine-Rig-mod.jpg
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> meni izgleda akademski zanimljivo, ali da ce bas zazivit, ne znam
<ravilov> Mmike, to si nabavio?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to :)
 * banderaz ne zeli otvarat link jer nije clickabilan
<SilverSpace> zato si sobu ispraznio 
<Mmike> :D
<banderaz> da mi je vidit unutar tog kucista
<ravilov> Mmike, vidim da ce ti s tim filozofija ljetnih/zimskih tarifa struje stvarno bit najveci problem :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: a gle google misli ozbiljno :)
<ravilov> nda, ceg se oni dohvate, to mora uspjet, jelda
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, samo da ti kažem da sam počeo štrikati pločicu za 30 minuta timer :) ... kolega s posla me nagovorio na ATtiny2313 :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pločica će biti gotova do početka idućeg tjedna, a software tijekom idućeg tjedna :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Ne bavim se konkretno s tim na poslu, ali mi je interesantno i mogu ti samo reći "hvala" kaj si mi dao ideju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> i ja cu sam gradit timer
<SilverSpace> ovo sve drugo me nije zadovoljilo 
<SilverSpace> upravo danas naso shemu 
<Mmike> timer?
<SilverSpace> tajmer 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i to sa preklopnikom sa vise postavka vremena od 5-30 minuta
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, ovaj moj ce imati dip switch :)
<Vlado9A3CY> zapravo se na taj bazicni hardware svasta moze nadograditi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa mi je zato interesantno ...
<Vlado9A3CY> malo sam gledao po netu kaj skvadra svasta radi s tim cipom...
<Vlado9A3CY> puno lipih stvari :)
<SilverSpace> vis bi i ja mogo isto stavit 
<SilverSpace> kod mene ce bit 7555
<Vlado9A3CY> kad slozim shemu u neki fajl i kada nastrikam plocicu, poslati cu ti slike :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem bas pogledati kaj je to 7555
<SilverSpace> :) nemam trenutno link da vidis moju shemu 
<SilverSpace> drugo racunaloo 
<SilverSpace> danas strikam po dd-wrt i openwrt 
<Vlado9A3CY> da... sklop sa cipom 555 je analogni, mislim da ces tesko dobiti tocno vrijeme...
<Vlado9A3CY> ovaj attiny2313 je mikrokontroler i ima u sebi sklopovlje s kojim se vrijeme moze tocno postaviti :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ..
<Vlado9A3CY> budem ti svakako javio kada zavrsim i kako sam s tim zadovoljan :)
<SilverSpace> nije mi tocno bitno 
<Vlado9A3CY> idem dalje, jos malo strikati dok imam volju :)
<SilverSpace> uzeo bi sa ebaya sa displejom 
<SilverSpace> hajde 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: naso http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Timing/5_30timer.gif
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da pogledam ...
<Vlado9A3CY> da, to je klasicni analogni sklop... i vjerojatno ce biti okay ako ti nije potrebno bas tocno vrijeme
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> bitno da iskopca struju 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> to da ti iskopca struju mislis na neki potrosac koji radi na 220V 50Hz?
<SilverSpace> da 
<Vlado9A3CY> morati ces voditi racuna o tome da stavis relej koji moze izdrzati to opterecenje
<SilverSpace> i da opet jednom tipkom ukljucim timer 
<SilverSpace> imam ih hrpu 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay :)
<SilverSpace> sad si me malo bocnuo 
<SilverSpace> sa attiny2313
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj imam arduino
<ravilov> a sta fali koristenju "at" na linux boxu? :P
<jelly-home> strasnomlat
<Vlado9A3CY> ekipa, odoh spavati, laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-17
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWwbJqNc1ss
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Renman -  Kak Bit Barido Ak Nemaš Krv Za To, Views: 1215, Rating: 85.0%
<BotaniCar> \o\
<BotaniCar> ./o/
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Radi perlusha od juce, dobro da sam definirao file ownera i grupu, verzija koju sam napravio bez toga puca :) 
<markosejic> d jutro
<BotaniCar> seicu, a sto se ti uopce odspajas s irca ? :) 
<markosejic> jbg kad me stalno netko treba za nesto
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/gI59d5E.gif # jos malo pa petak
<BotaniCar> mislio sam reci, sto ne ostavis irc da radi 
<BotaniCar> ili puknes irssi na neki besplatni shell pa samo izgledas kao da si stalno tu :) 
<BotaniCar> Strenght in numbers i to 
<markosejic> hm
<markosejic> sefu stavljam win na novi hdd od 1 tb
<BotaniCar> Stavi mu ubuntu i jedno 6 mjeseci ga uvjeravaj da je UNITY novo METRO sucelje . Dok skuzi istinu, vec ce biti navucen na linux 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam to sebi napravio 
<markosejic> kupio je laptop s ubuntuom preinstaliranim 11.04
<BotaniCar> Ho ! Jos bolje :) Onda ga je mozda netko vec uvjerio da su to windowsi :D
<markosejic> ma odmah je htjeo staviti win 7 na njega
<drj_cro> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/ ivoks organiziras ?
<BotaniCar> E ! TULUM! Kakva ideja ! :) 
<drj_cro> :)
<markosejic> tulum je i na release party na irc u
<drj_cro> taki tulum mi je svaki dan
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa mozemo se naci
<ivoks> drj_cro: ne znam koliko ce ekipa biti raspolozena piti na veliku subotu il kak se to vec zove
<BotaniCar> Ne znam koliko je ekipa religiozna :) 
<drj_cro> eto q za sve ko je za da ivoks organizira nesto tako? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam za bilo kaj kaj znaci da bu me zena pustila iz kuce ( ako sam pozvan ) :D 
<ivoks> pa mozemo u subotu, u medvedgradu il nesto
<drj_cro> ja za ako mi zena ne ode rsdjat :)
<ivoks> znam ja, vi samo zelite mirku upoznati :)
<drj_cro> radjat
<markosejic> najbolje je u zlatnog vmedu
<markosejic> medu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj ces i djelatnike tjerat' na tim bilding ? Nije lijepo, vodi ih za radnog vremena :) 
<Mmike> tulum, tulum
<Mmike> tulum tulum tulum
<Mmike> tulum tulum tulum tulum
<BotaniCar> tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum
<BotaniCar> tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum 
<BotaniCar> tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum tulum 
<Mmike> exec -o python -c 'for i in xrange(5,30): print "tulum "*x'
<Mmike> BotaniCar, aj sad ti u perlu :D
<BotaniCar> ^^ kaj god to znacilo, i noticed a TULUM in your oneliner 
<Mmike> mirka, prica se da tulum organiziras!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo umjesto exec lupi perl, brijem da bi proslo :)
<BotaniCar> *python, ne exec
<Mmike>  (5s):739.7K (avg):724.5Kh/s | A:404814  R:2802  HW:0  WU:699.9/m
<Mmike> Gigabyteova R9 280X. 
<Mmike> Cini se da ima puno bolje hladjenje. Plus, vani tak puse da ventilatori, u biti, ne trebaju
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, opet mintas ( to zbog kise, ha ) ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, links dao novu karticu pa sma morao probat
<Mmike> samo mi zao sto sapphirea nisam uzeo
<Mmike> al' jbg :/
<BotaniCar> zakaj novu ? 
<Mmike> staroj crkli ventilatori
<Mmike> tj, jedan je crko, drugi je ok
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, i to prije isteka garancije ?! Jebeno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, yup
<Mmike> al' garancija je bila 24 mjeseca za XFXicu
<ivoks> ok Mmike ti si sam sljedeci tjedan :)
<ivoks> nisi li rekao doci danas?
<Mmike> a sad imam 36 mjeseci 
<Mmike> ivoks, jesam, cim obavim knjigovodju
<Mmike> pripremam neka sranja
<Mmike> uopce mi nije jasno zasto, al'  moram imati 'izvjesce o nastalim promjenama'
<ivoks> well, ja sam tu do 11:30, pa ti kak znas...
<Mmike> to ce bit taman na knap :)
<Mmike> mozda kavu uspijemo popit
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/Fj2Xb8Z.jpg?1
<Mmike> zamisli, odlucis se na jos jedno dijete
<Mmike> i ispadnu blizanci
<Mmike> ili, trizanci!
<BotaniCar> Ili trojke 
<BotaniCar> :) Da, svima to padne na pamet
<BotaniCar> Upucao bi oca svoje djece da mi se to desi 
<Mmike> frend tak ima sestru blizanku
<Mmike> ona je nekih 30ak sekundi sstarija od njega
<Mmike> i imaju starijeg brata, jedno 6 godina
<Mmike> pricala majka njihova, kao, veli 'znas, mi smo ti mladi dosli u zagreb, zaljubljeni, dobili deana (stariji brat), i tak nekak, malo dijete, naporno je to, al' nekak smo izgurali. I onda 5 godina kasnije smo zabrijali, nakon sto smo i tata i ja dobili nove, bolje placene poslove, da bi bas mogli sad jos jedno dijete. [do ovog trenutka mama ima smile na faci]. I onda su ispali njih dvoje [smile nestao]'
<ravilov> Mmike, perl -e 'print "tulum " x $_, "\n" foreach (5..30);'
<Mmike> ravilov, oho
<BotaniCar> ravilov zna :) 
<Mmike> nisam znao za taj construct u perlu
<ravilov> eto
<Mmike> (nije da znam nesto perl, fwiw)
<Mmike> pa jebemti
 * ravilov zna
<Mmike> ispada da sam morao na svim racunima obracunavat PDV
<Mmike> samo sto ga ne naplacujem
<Mmike> niti ga moram platiti!
<Mmike> wtf?!
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha
<markosejic> na ubuntu release party svi su uzbuđeni zbog novog ubuntua
<ivoks> moras da
<Mmike> "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, with OpenStack."
<Mmike> ivoks, kak moras? otkad moras? jedno 505 puta sam pitao sve zive, i svi vele 'stopa PDVa je 0, i na racun stavis 0 kn PDV'
<ravilov> Mmike, ako ces varat drzavu, barem to radi svjesno :p
<BotaniCar> Odite proc, i mene ste natjerali da u jednom trenutku to probam, vec sam narucio server 
<ivoks> moras zasebno obracunavati PDV
<ivoks> po stopi od 0%
<Mmike> pa to imam
<ivoks> debilizam, da, al eto, moras
<Mmike> i iznos PDVa je 0 kuna
<Mmike> al' to nije dobro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<markosejic> silver pozz
<ivoks> svaki racun mora imati zaseban obracun poreza
<ivoks> na kojem pise da je porez prema EU po clanku tom i tom
<ivoks> i da je stopa 0%
<ivoks> i da je 0% od xxxx 0
<SilverSpace> markosejic: i tebi 
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, ovo su racuni prema SADu
<Mmike> i pise da po clanku tom i tom nema PDVa
<ivoks> da je stopa 0%
<ivoks> uvijek ima PDV-a
<Mmike> i pise PDV 0% i iznos $0,0
<ivoks> samo se stopa mijenja
<ivoks> Mmike: mislim da moras pisati radi cega je 0%
<ivoks> po kojem clanku itd
<Mmike> ali to nije dobro. Stopa je 25%, i iznos PDVa je koliki vec je, samo ssto se istsi ne naplacuje. Pa na 'UKUPNO' ne zbrajas PDV.
<Mmike> ma jasno, to sve pise
<ivoks> uglavnom, kreteniraju
<Mmike> pravilnik o PDVu, pise tamo sto i kak treba
<Mmike> i NE PISE da moras obracunat po 25%
<Mmike> mislim, sta, jebote, ovi koji imaju stopu od 10%?
<Mmike> nene, ovo je nesh krivo
<ivoks> tko ti je rekao da mora pisati 25% ali se ne obracunava?
<ivoks> kakva je to idiotarija
<ivoks> netko ne zna svoj posao
<ivoks> mislim, nitko u poreznoj ne zna svoj posao
<Mmike> porezna, dobio sam poziv da napravim 'izvjesce o nastalim promjenama'
<ivoks> ali ovaj ne zna nist ocito :)
<Mmike> idijoti, da
<Mmike> zbog takvih idijota sam morao platiti 30k kuna poreza
<api984> http://9gag.tv/p/KW4dN/the-expert-short-comedy-sketch-lauris-beinerts-alexei-berezin-the-meeting
<Mmike> koje sam, doduse, dobio nazad
<Mmike> al' ono, 3 godine jebanja
<ivoks> api984: old sketch
<api984> ivoks: sta nije dobar ee :D
<Mmike> nisam vidio taj :D
<Mmike> predobro :D
<ivoks> www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/saznajte-nove-cijene-hac-vise-od-10-godina-krivo-naplacivao-cestarine-zaradili-milijune-na-stetu-korisnika/740426.aspx
<ivoks> jao, koje budale
<ivoks> pa oni ne znaju cijenu izracunati
<ivoks>  A1 Zagreb-Karamatići ; prije 228, sad 222
<ivoks> Isao sam u Trakoscan iz ZG prije par mjeseci i skuzio da je jeftinije ici od zadnjeg izlaza do Oroslavlja, izaci van, okrenuti se i vratiti nazad na autocestu posto (karikiram sad, ne sjecam se tocne cijene, znam da je razlika bila 8kn) je put u komadu 54kn, a ako izades van i vratis se, znaci, platis Trakoscan>Oroslavnje i onda Oroslavlje>ZG, ispadne te 46kn.  
<Mmike> ack :)
<SilverSpace> svasta
<ravilov> joj
<ravilov> kak mrzim linkove na kojekakve sajtove koji na stranici jedino korisno imaju youtube video
<ravilov> pa linkaj na youtube onda
<ravilov> gundj
<ravilov> koji ludjak http://undergroundmgzn.com/2014/04/15/man-ruins-game-thrones-series-novels-full-spoilers/
<obruT> ravilov: :)
<obruT> iako, niti citam niti gledam sapunice pa makar su smjestene u fantasy svijet
<ivoks> uvijek sam se cudio ljudima koji od tv serija rade kultove
<BotaniCar> ili bilo cega 
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: jel vidjas Spoljara kaj ? 
<ravilov> ivoks, imam ja cimera na poslu koji je poludio za GoT
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: mozes mu opaliti cveger od mene ? :) Ako pita zakaj, sjeti ga da sam pred godinu dana pitao za SVN pizdarije, pa mi je rekao da u tvojoj-bivsoj-firmi to nikad nece implementirati :) 
<ravilov> svima koji ga ne vole ili ne prate uvijek kaze "neka neka, shvatit ces ti jednom sta propustas..."
<SilverSpace> kaj fali kultu ... 
<BotaniCar> Nikaj, ako je "The cult of snap" 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejsFlxv2NOU
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Snap - Cult of Snap, Views: 2608181, Rating: 96.89668%
<SilverSpace> kult big bubis
<BotaniCar> kaj je quantserve.com , pun mi ga je content filter
<obruT> propustas visokobudzetnu, odlicno snimanu i vizualno ugodnu u fantasy svijet smjestenu *sapunicu* ... i jednostavno nemos to gledat bez sa ti mjehurici izlaze na sve otvore... tak da ono, ja to nebrem gledat da ga je.*
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> regex cenzura
<BotaniCar> :)))
 * SilverSpace jos nema zvucnike 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imas jedan, ne ? :)
<SilverSpace> jer se MmikeDOMA nije dovoljno trudio :)
<BotaniCar> to mu je konstanta, moras postovati sto se ne mijenja s godinama :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sluske imam :)
<SilverSpace> kult
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a onaj UniZvucnik ? 
<obruT> jel taj unizvucnik svira stereo ? :)
<ravilov> obruT, 7.1
<BotaniCar> svira surround ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Dolby, even :D
<SilverSpace> ne mogu BT natjerati da radi a imam tri usb BT stika
<ravilov> trolby
<ravilov> SilverSpace, mozda ih imas previse :p
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sa laptopa radi super
<SilverSpace> ravilov: moguce i to :)
<SilverSpace> DX mi vratio pare 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> Znaci, cuga je na tvoj racun u subotu :D
<SilverSpace> hm jebo ih azuriranje 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: uvijek 
<SilverSpace> cek kakva sad subota
<BotaniCar> nekakav tulum ivoks organizira 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby, Views: 45151041, Rating: 95.26378%
<markosejic> white white baby
<BotaniCar> he's got the moves
<markosejic> jim carrey
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a da 
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx7kzarSwGE
<datase> markosejic: Title: "White, White, Baby" - Vanilla Ice Parody from In Living Color, Views: 222168, Rating: 97.79376%
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSbVJKMzlwA
<datase> markosejic: Title: Jim Carrey - Dead Pool - Welcome to the Jungle, Views: 109649, Rating: 98.70968%
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXhfRBkbeR4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Jim Carrey as Vera de Milo in "Buffed, Beautiful & Bitching", Views: 97148, Rating: 97.665786%
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne kuzim
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zILs4TaYFqs
<datase> markosejic: Title: Best Male Performance: Jim Carrey, Views: 3625856, Rating: 98.23776%
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti sad ne kuzis, ti si kuzioc , kuzach , kuzaloo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, svn, bivsa firma?
<BotaniCar> *SDN ; da, bivsa firma 
<BotaniCar> sad dinko nekaj poFB prica o vsvitchevima, pa sam zakljucio da ce softverske mreze ipak uci i u svijet pornica :) 
<Mmike> aj izadji iz rsedak moda, pliz
<Mmike> nish ne kuzim kaj pricas :)
<Mmike> kakav fakin SVN
<Mmike> to nitko ne koristi vise
<Mmike> obsolete je
<Mmike> imas git, imas hg, imas cuda
<Mmike> neznam sto je vsvitchev
<ravilov> kako nitko ne koristi??
<ravilov> kako obsolete??
<ravilov> Mmike, ne budi hipster :p
<Mmike> ok, 'nitko normalan'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: SDN, sunce mu kalajisamo
<Mmike> sto je sdn?
<BotaniCar> i, ne moras nish znati da opalis spoljaru cveger, zna on 
<BotaniCar> software defined network 
<Mmike> to vjerojatno radi cloudstacka
<BotaniCar> vswitch je virtualni switch, vjerojatno ovog casa za ivoksa programiras jedan :) 
<BotaniCar> ma, nebitno radi cega :) 
<BotaniCar> bitno je spoljara zajebavat' malo 
<Mmike> tja, to je jedan veliki fail, imho
<BotaniCar> zamutila mu se kristalna kugla :) 
<ravilov> M$ se ne bi slozio oko znacenja SDN, pogotovo ako je MSDN
<Mmike> ne bih znao, bot
<Mmike> nemam fb :)
<BotaniCar> tebi je ( mislim, generalno i meni) i virtualizacija fail :D
<Mmike> nit imam vise veze sa porno sranjima
<Mmike> nekako
<Mmike> kak da ti to objasnim
<Mmike> "svrbi me pisonja"? :)
<BotaniCar> picku ma*et kak si kompliciran ( sam stavil zvjezdicu na pravo mjesto?) ! Samo covjeku opali jednu vrucu od mene, ako ti je lakse, ne moras ni objasnjavati :D
<ravilov> porn deprivation, Mmike? :p
<Mmike> porn was always overrated
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> to je irelevantno :)
<Mmike> onaj tko voli nek gusta :)
 * Mmike je vise 'vodim ljubav' kind of guy :D
<BotaniCar> :) Relevantno je da ne znamo jesi kupio detetu ormar, di i posto ? 
<Mmike> nikad nisam razumio seks radi seksa
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na provokacije ne odgovaram
<BotaniCar> Plati kurvu, pa ti ja objasnim ( i nisam provocirao za oprmar, i ja svojem trazim) 
<ravilov> nisi li upravo odgovorio? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, sex radi sexa eventualno treba ljudima koji imaju prevelik buildup hormona, ljudi koji su u normalnoj stabilnoj vezi nece shvatit
<ravilov> prevelik buildup = mozda jer su prenabrijani a mozda jer je "proslo predugo" :)
<ravilov> btw da ne bi bilo zabune, i meni je sex radi sexa neprivlacan, nezanimljiv i slabo shvatljiv
<BotaniCar> meni bi sex radi sexa bio super, ali sam ruzan 
<ravilov> ti onda biraj u koju gorespomenutu grupu patetika ces se strpat :p
<BotaniCar> Nisam ja iskljuciv, sign me up for everything :) 
<ravilov> wow, upravo sam rucno pretipkao kriptican youtube url s jednog kompa na drugi, otprve, bez greske, ne gledajuci u tipkovnicu
<BotaniCar> *gasp* 
<BotaniCar> mislis da sad nisam probao ponoviti taj poduhvat, i failao ? :D 
<SilverSpace> ovaj apt-get je poludio kaze Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. a kad pokrenem naredbu kaze da nema nis za autoremove
<SilverSpace> zajebava se samnom 
<BotaniCar> pa, red iznad ti je napisao za kaj bi mogao pokrenuti autoremove, akj tam pise ?
<SilverSpace> kao ima dva paketa za maknut
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima neki 'super' u mercatonetu :)
<BotaniCar> jesu ti paketi fakat instalirani ? 
<Mmike> to zena sve
<Mmike> ja samo nosim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imaju oni katalog online, da bacim oko ?
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> crek
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: Instalirano:
<SilverSpace> zadnja verzija
<SilverSpace> sad ga ti znaj 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, tebe taj ubuntu nesto jako cesto zbunjuje u zadnje vrijeme
<ravilov> sigurno jer je na hrvatskom :p
<SilverSpace> yep
<BotaniCar> Koristi Unity </explains_all>
<ravilov> a ni to ne pomaze :p
<ravilov> mene ne uspijeva tak zbunit
<SilverSpace> dx ludaci dvije stvari sam narucio i sad za jednu mi vratili pare drugu ce poslati koja kosta 0.21$
<jelly> BotaniCar: nadam se da se u prijevodu zove Jedinstvo
<markosejic> ja se drzim LMDE a
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da jedinstvo 
<jelly> npr. "meni je Jedinstvo bas super"
<BotaniCar> Covjek mora kao mali ici u izvidjace, otici u vojsku i jos imati par orjentacijskih treninga, da bi mogao naci e-bankarstvo na novom RBA sajtu .. 
<jelly> "i moj brat koristi Jedinstvno, imamo bratstvo i Jedinstvo"
 * jelly hides
<SilverSpace> meni bi bolje bilo da je zagorec iz zaceretja
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> Znao sam da joj samo trebam na skypetu reci da se tu prica o sexu, i eto je ! :) 
<Mmike> de popravi rba
<jelly> i vrati stari pbznet :-|
<Mmike> ivoks, ja necu stic :/ 
<ivoks> Mmike: fine by me
<BotaniCar> jaizza: [10:24:19] <BotaniCar> Covjek mora kao mali ici u izvidjace, otici u vojsku i jos imati par orjentacijskih treninga, da bi mogao naci e-bankarstvo na novom RBA sajtu ..  :) 
<BotaniCar> i onda imaju jos obraza servis nazvati "direct" , "indirect" sounds more like it 
<jelly> a pbz veli "responzivan dizajn", to u prijevodu znaci "radi sporo i na dekstopu i na mobile"
<BotaniCar> Oni misle na moju staru majku, ona se uplasi ako stranica reagira cim klikne na nesto 
<Mmike> ivoks, a znam. tlacim te kasnije ili sutra (preko irca, ili kako vec)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro i tebi 
 * SilverSpace ljencari
<ravilov> jelly, u tom slucaju bi Mir trebali nazvat/prevest Bratstvo
<drj_cro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fBC1JlOCNM :)
<datase> drj_cro: Title: Krpa se zapalila, Views: 410245, Rating: 98.45276%
<ravilov> ooo http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/
<SilverSpace> joj kaj volim ljude koji pljuju po stvari koju nikada nisu imali u rukama i prave se pametni 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne mora
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kako je?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bolje je
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: zaista, uvijek mozes platiti nekom turistickom vodicu da ti nadje link na stranicama :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: od kad sam se ja pojavila?? (trept) (trept)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: gle, ovak ti je zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> yep yep :)
<jaizza> ostaneš dulje na stranicama
<jaizza> shvati to kao igru.. recimo find Waldo
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ti Å¡armeru!
 * SilverSpace je sad sretan :)
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne bum doso do tebe u nedjelju moram sunku kuhat doma :)
<BotaniCar> Cuj, u tom slucaju mogu ja do tebe, kad je sunka pri kraju ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Ti ionako ne smijes to jesti, ne ? :D
<SilverSpace> :) jaja doneses :)
<BotaniCar> i luk ! 
<SilverSpace> jucer trazim jednu stvar na ebay i potrosim 200kn 
<ravilov> ako si trazio rabljenog porshea, to i nije puno
<BotaniCar> ja sam sad spalio 2 kilokune na rezije, ako te to tjesi 
<SilverSpace> a mislio samo 5$ portosit
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mintalica radi :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mintalica ovaj i prosli mjesec jedva da sebe otplati :) 
<SilverSpace> bar imas neke koristi ne trebas grijat u ove hladne dane
<BotaniCar> Istina, svaki put kad odem navece u spavacu sobu iz boravka, bude 5C hladnije jer nema kompa tamo :D
<SilverSpace> jos sam sad skuzio da sam kupio totalno krivu stvar
<SilverSpace> i da cu morati potrosit jos 15$ da bi to upario 
<ravilov> a da prestanes trosit pare na kojekakve igracke? :p
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns-kJ5Podjw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Who Pays the Price? The Human Cost of Electronics, Views: 701072, Rating: 98.25362%
<SilverSpace> ravilov: sve je to ulaganje za buducnost :P
<ravilov> aha...
<ravilov> sam se ti tjesi :p
<jaizza> bem ti .....
<jaizza> ok samo "bem ti"
<jelly> mmm, grah varivo 16kn, kelj varivo isto
<ravilov> ne spominji kelj pred SilverSpaceom, otet ce ti ga
<SilverSpace> ravilov: a ne ne kelj ne volim 
<ravilov> znam, zato kazem :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> a da se na kelj moze stavit dd-wrt? jel bi bio bolji onda?
<jelly> za mesojede +10kn kobase ili +12kn suho meso, dd-wrt ne znam
<ravilov> doduse mozda bi kelju trebalo dolemit RAM-a
<jelly> samo nek ga ne voli, bude vise za mene 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj imaš protiv kelja?
<jelly> Å¡pek fileki 32kn! :-)
 * jelly mislio da su fileki jeftinjak
<ravilov> bljak
<ravilov> nisu li fileki onak... otpad? :)
<jelly> kako kome
 * jaizza jela fileke prvi put u Gdansku
 * BotaniCar flasha wrt na dlinkicha
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima kak ce asterix raditi na tome
<jaizza> a tak se sad zovu? wrt i dlinkich?
<jelly> http://www.vecernji.hr/leteci-reporter/jede-se-sushi-hamburgeri-ali-gdje-su-spek-fileki-631096
 * rut flesnuo breezecom SA-10D da bude AP-10D
<ivoks> danas.net.hr/novac/prava-prilika-carinska-uprava-prodaje-tisuce-litara-rakije
<jaizza> sushi sam prvi put jela u Minkenu
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ne volim kelj :) i u kojem obliku
<ivoks> 5 hektolitara rakije
<ivoks> halo!
<ivoks> hektolitar
<obruT> to SilverSpace popije za tjedan dana
<BotaniCar> iss, tocno kolicine za pravo hrvatsko domacinstvo
<ivoks> pardon, 50 hektolitara
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :) 
<jelly> to je za mjesec dana onda
<SilverSpace> obruT: rakiju ne pijem to je zivi otrov
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ma sljiva lijeci sve :)
<ravilov> tehnicki, svaki alkohol je otrov
<BotaniCar> tehnicki, alkohol je rjesenje 
<jelly> tehnicki, sve je otrov samo je pitanje doze
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> ima li neke bolesti koju alkohol lijeci oralnom primjenom?
<jelly> ravilov: afte u ustima
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> puno toga alkohol lijeci
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pitaj doktora :)
<jelly> povucenost :-)
<ivoks> alkohol je u istoj skupiti kao i antibiotik; u maloj mjeri ubija stetocine, a u velikoj mjeri ubija konzumenta
<Mmike> jaizza, pa daj, zakaj je RBA tak spor?!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> rba e-banking sucks big time
<ravilov> ne znam, meni je alkohol dobar samo za vanjsku primjenu
<ivoks> mislim, ja ne znam vise s kime razgovarati u toj banci
<Mmike> meni alkohol generalno ok ako je viski
<Mmike> ivoks, probaj zabu
<Mmike> te mutombe tamo...
<Mmike> rba mi generalno (generalno!) ok
<Mmike> samo da im ebanking radi kak spada
<ravilov> valent narucio zarulje, dostava HP expressom - https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5ZiD3F7tCs8/U0-FJHKSk_I/AAAAAAAAKNI/EjFjludqItg/w680-h510-no/IMG_0134.JPG
<ivoks> Mmike: pa stari koristi e-zabu za poslovno bankarstvo s usbom
<ravilov> jel na linuxu?
<ivoks> naravno
<Mmike> ma u zabi su kreteni
<Mmike> dodjem pitam, veli lik 'da, to vam je A'
<Mmike> dodje sutra zena veli 'A? pa to nemamo vec x. Imamo C i D'
<ivoks> Mmike: pa rba je ista
<Mmike> dodjem sutradan i kazem 'ok, ja bi C' i veli mi originalni lik 'nema toga, vi imatemogucnost samo A'
<Mmike> reko, al' zena vasa mi je rekla
<Mmike> veli lik 'ona je koza'[
<Mmike> reko
<Mmike> fino :)
<ivoks> ja zvao jel imaju vizu elektron za poslovne subjekte 'da, da, dodjite'
<Mmike> ivoks, mogucno. samo sto sa rba ne komuniciram jer manje vise sve radi :)
<ivoks> dodjem tamo a ova me gleda, 'ne, nemamo to'
<Mmike> osim sto im je ebanking SPOR ZA POPIZDITR
<ravilov> TR!
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nije skuzio da je jedna za slaganje tzv. kit 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> novi chrome ima ruzne prozore
<Mmike> sve je flat
<Mmike> nema sjena vise
<ravilov> SilverSpace, onda su zaboravili prilozit ljepilo... i hanzaplast
<ravilov> Mmike, da ga ne koristis mozda na win8?
<ravilov> ili to ili se uskladjuju sa win8
 * ravilov ionako ne koristi chrome
<Mmike> ravilov, ma jok, ja sam ti slackware njuska
<ravilov> da jesi, ne bi ni pogledao chrome
<ravilov> nikad
<ravilov> koristio bi mosaic :p
<SilverSpace> mrzim sam sebe kad si zatvorim chrome sa pun kufer otvorenih tabova
<ravilov> sta nema chrome onu glupost "reopen all recent tabs"?
<ravilov> kad ga opet pokrenes
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> ctrl-shift-t
<Mmike> otvara jedan po jedan zadnje zatvoreni tab
<ravilov> nene
<ravilov> ima da ih otvori sve odjednom
<ravilov> negdje
<ravilov> kao sto rekoh, ne koristim :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tooo ljubi te ... za to nisam znao 
 * ravilov je znao da SilverSpace nije znao :)
 * SilverSpace se sad poklopio usima
 * ravilov se pita kolike to SilverSpace ima usi
<ravilov> http://blog.gsmarena.com/google-chrome-remote-desktop-now-available-android/
<SilverSpace> Grand Total: USD$ 0,21
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ko slon
<ravilov> mogo bi i poletit
<SilverSpace> podne
<ravilov> proslo
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> jedna prednost koju kuhanci ROM-ovi imaju, vjerojatno brze pokrpaju rupe http://secunia.com/advisories/57386/ (android 4.x ima openssl rupu)
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV_A4FtBcQE
<datase> ravilov: Title: Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt.1: drum cover by 14 year old girl, Views: 41890, Rating: 98.343486%
<SilverSpace> jebemu kaj mi je zima
<ravilov> bavi se bubnjanjem, bus se ugrijo
<Hrki> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23H%C5%BDslogan&src=hash&f=realtime
<obruT> Hrki: pozalice zbog toga ;)
<Hrki> :))
<Hrki> Pjesma za kampanju HŽ-a: "Ostala si uvijek ista" #HŽslogan
<Hrki> Zbog nas Jankec više ne mora trčati #HŽslogan
<Hrki> :)
<ravilov> Jednom smo putnike vozili dvaput!
<Hrki> Naši vlakovi ne proizvode Dopplerov efekt
<Hrki> :DD
<ravilov> nitko ne drži do obitelji kao mi, zapošljavamo ih cijele
<Hrki> hahah :)
<Hrki> jedan poznanik mi tamo radi, frajer ima placu oko 6000kn, a dize onu zastavicu
<ravilov> ak misliš da si mentalno jak, usudi se sjesti u naš vlak.
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> Sporiji smo i od @iskon_hr službe za korisnike # cc jelly
<Hrki> ma nemoj tako, iskon je zakon
<Hrki> da je samo imao posla za optimom :)
<ravilov> nije moja izjava
<ravilov> Uz svaku kupljenu kartu besplatna isprika za kašnjenje
<Hrki> Sve informacije o natječaju možete pronaći ovdje, kao i obrazac za prijavu.
<Hrki> http://www.hzpp.hr/lgs.axd?t=16&id=10774
<Hrki> http://www.hzpp.hr/lgs.axd?t=16&id=10772
<Hrki> pa koji su to mamlazi, nisu stavili extenziju fajlu :D
<ravilov> ekstenzije su overrated
<obruT> ekstenziji ne treba vjerovati :)
<ravilov> "Isao sam jednom vlakom HZ-a"  "I kako je bilo?"  "Kako to mislis bilo? Jos nismo stigli..."
<ravilov> Chuck Norris je zakasnio na HŽ vlak!
<Hrki> ravilov: mozda, ali me winsi pitaju sa cime da otvorim
<ravilov> dođoh, čekah, zakasnih.
<ravilov> Hrki, nemas se pravo zaliti ako vec u startu koristis inferioran sustav
<Hrki> lol, dok bude sredjen flash kako spada onda mi se javi
<Vlado9A3CY> Vlak je isao ujutro, a Chuck Norris je na sranicu dosao tek popodne
<Hrki> nemogu ni drkati kak spada, a o biljaru preko miniclipa da ni ne pricam
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> Hrki, sta fali flashu? meni radi bez ikakvih problema
<Vlado9A3CY> *stanicu :)
<ravilov> win ko win, dobro da ne pitaju i KAKO da otvore file
<ravilov> odgovor: citanjem sa diska
<Hrki> istina, ali mi barem brze rade od sugavog unitya
<ravilov> right
<ravilov> jer je unity jedini drugi sustav koji postoji
<SilverSpace> natjerao BT da radi 
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<Hrki> ravilov: treba mi bas ubuntu
<ravilov> Hrki, ne znas o cemu pricas... sorry
<ravilov> SilverSpace, jesi puno vikao na njega da proradi?
<Vlado9A3CY> moja zena kaze da hoj se u linuxu presporo vrti kocka na jambu :)
<Hrki> zato mi ti sve znas odgovoriti
<Hrki> frend isto ima ubuntu, steka mu za popizdit
<SilverSpace> ravilov: uzas jos jeka odzvanja
<ravilov> ja ne koristim unity, jel to znaci da nemam ubuntu?
<Hrki> ne
<Hrki> ako se ne varam treba na novoj verziji ubuntua srediti sucelje
<ravilov> ??
<Hrki> a meni se neda srednivat, za samo zelim da stisnem na classic i bok
<ravilov> a onda se pati
<Hrki> necu, obrisem i bok
<Hrki> tko im je kriv dok se furaju na nesto
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> pati se sa win
<ravilov> i nedostatkom ekstenzija
<ravilov> SilverSpace, samo hrabro, nek zna tko je gazda
<ravilov> "Slogan je trebao doci HŽ vlakom ali kasni..."
<Hrki> ravilov: a tko ce mi sredit sugavi flash?
<ravilov> ne znam koji je tvoj problem sa flashom
<ravilov> meni radi savrseno
<ravilov> flash je ionako propala i zastarjela tehnologija
<jelly> đe fleš ba
<jelly> u kromi radi
<ravilov> ma svuda radi
<ravilov> ne znam gdje je problem
<jelly> ravilov: u buntu?
<ravilov> pa ne znam, meni radi
<ravilov> (tm)
<jelly> ravilov: na kojem OSu pricas?
<ravilov> svima?
<ravilov> u13.10
<ravilov> sta neka frka na 14.04?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: samo kaj ne znam zasto je proradio :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa jer si bio ostar
<ravilov> Na svakog putnika 20 djelatnika... i nijednog na vidiku kad ga trebas!
<SilverSpace> mps-youtube zakon
<ravilov> Putujte s nama, naši vlakovi ne idu 100 na sat ni prilikom slobodnog pada
<Hrki> ravilov: znaci imam 2 ista kompa, na jednom winsi na drugom ubuntu
<Hrki> ja ubuntu mi steka flash za popizdit
<Hrki> trza i lud je
<Hrki> i to samo na nekim stranicama da se razumijemo, ali na youtubeu nakon nekog vremena zasteka i totalno je usporen
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kak ak radi na atomu mojem onda mora i kod tebe
<Hrki> neznam kak, sve je svijeze instalirano
<Hrki> mozda jer nemam zadnji krik tehnologije
<Hrki> frendu ista stvar...
<SilverSpace> u kojem pregledniku
<banderaz> flash = smece
<Hrki> firefox
<Hrki> ovaj cak ni nemoze na miniclip, previse mu steka
<SilverSpace> banderaz: slazeem se i ve cam reko onog kaj ga je izmislio objesiti za jaja
<Hrki> a prije dok je imao winse je sve letilo
<SilverSpace> Hrki: www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<SilverSpace> koja verzija
<SilverSpace> istina na windovsima bolje radi 
<Hrki> pa o tome pricam ovome, ali ne kuzi me
<Hrki> jos ti se nasere ovaj unity i steka za popizditi
<SilverSpace> i na google chrome isto ovaj chrome ubuntu nest zajebava
<Hrki> linux je zakon za servere i shell i te pizdarije, ali multimedija nula bodova
<SilverSpace> zakon je on za sve :)
<SilverSpace> 13,0,0,182
<jelly> Hrki: jah, za multimediju se cesto moras istelit dok podesis da radi optimalno (dekodiranje preko GPU, akceleracija videa preko GPU, postprocessing...)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: koja ti verzija
<jelly> HDMI audio?  Ajme majko
<Hrki> pa o tome pricam, sad se bas da ljudima zajebavati sa time, pogotovo noobovima
<Hrki> on bi samo igrao igrice preko miniclipa, gledao filmove i bok
<Hrki> sta ce njemu linux
<jelly> a gle, osnovne stvari uglavnom rade
<SilverSpace> instaliraj google chrome njihov sluzbeni vjeruj mi sve radi 
<jelly> what he said
<Hrki> budem probo, ako vec ovaj nije obriso sve to :)
 * jelly ima chrome za jubito i gluposti i firefox za ozbiljne stvari
 * ravilov ima iron za gmail i ostala google sranja, firefox za ostatak interneta
<ravilov> IE za intranet... nazalost
<SilverSpace> http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<ravilov> to mi je oduvijek super radilo neovisno o OS-u
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to nije u flashu btw
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ali radi u google chrome u chromium nema zvuka
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> moguce da treba flash za zvuk
<ravilov> davno je to bilo :)
<jelly> nama su upravo uvalili novu aplikaciju za human resources koja je testirana samo na IE
<ravilov> mi imamo neku aplikaciju za online edukacije koju je radila neka vanjska firma (mi u IT ne znamo nista o tome, aplikacija se samo odjednom pojavila) i radi samo u IE, i to ne na 64-bit verzijama
<ravilov> "znaju za to i rade na rjesenju"
<ravilov> i tako vec mjesecima
<SilverSpace> jel tko slao pakete preko ovih www.tisakpaket.hr/hr-HR/Naslovna.html
<jelly> ravilov: direktoru kupiti macbook, pa nek vristi na njih kako mu ne radi
<jelly> oho, Debian LTS https://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2014/msg00082.html
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ping
<obruT> bwahaahahah HŽ: "All your vacation are belong to us."
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da
<markosejic> silver pozz
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> kad flasham wrt, dam mu (ruteru) u komandnoj liniji "put nekimojflash.bin ime particija"  , rebootam, to je to ? 
<BotaniCar> bok marko
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: koji router nisu svi isti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://forum.pcekspert.com/showthread.php?t=209608
<SilverSpace> ako mislis na dlink nahebo si ko zuti 
<markosejic> ja imam kod kuce 2 d linka
<BotaniCar> :) Cuj njega kako je optimistican :) Naravno da sam nahebo, ne bi bio u informatici da volim fire & forget poslove
<BotaniCar> kaj si mislio reci s tim da sam nadrapal ?
<SilverSpace> koliko vidis nije jednostavno bas sam ja jucer gledal na openwrt
<BotaniCar> u stvari je fulljednostavno, ali po rebootu se ne desi nista 
<BotaniCar> ono, spojim se gore na servisni IP, uploadam image , rebootam, i chorak 
<markosejic> ja sam gledao da ubacim wrt ali se cini pre komplicirano
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne znam kak da bude jednostavnije,i mas ravno 6 linija za ukucati 
<BotaniCar> ( kad bi radilo )
<SilverSpace> a gle dobro je opisao kak 
<SilverSpace> wiki.openwrt.org/toh/d-link/dsl-524t
<BotaniCar> bio sam tamo 
<SilverSpace> meni to i nije bas tak trivijalno 
<SilverSpace> ce ti si to napravio đ
<BotaniCar> sve sam to napravio,da
<SilverSpace> i mozes se telnetan na njega
<BotaniCar> jok, nakon reboota je zapeo u servinom stanju, dostupan je samo na IP adresi 5.8.8.8 
<BotaniCar> dok bi, po uputi, po rebootu trebao biti na 1.1 
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<markosejic> ubuntu 14.04 jos nije izasao
<SilverSpace> znaci ftp samo
<SilverSpace> markosejic: kak nije 
<BotaniCar> jesteda, ftp, i na krivom IPu 
<markosejic> nema jos na njihovom webu
<markosejic> 12.04 13.10
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nesto krivo krenulo 
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi ponovit 
<BotaniCar> ponavljam cca 3h vec, probao sam i bin fajle razlicitih verzija 
<jelly> markosejic: jos malo pa sad ce
<SilverSpace> ne znam mozda njegovu orginal firware
<BotaniCar> sto s njim ? 
<BotaniCar> mislim, uploadao sam mu novi, loader ga ili ucita ili ne, starog ocito vise nema kad se ne boota u njega
<SilverSpace> forum.pcekspert.com/showpost.php?p=1615820&postcount=4
<SilverSpace> jesi ovo procitao
<BotaniCar> kaj da tu citam, ni simptomi ni problem nisu kao moji ? Plus, to je poziv na pomoc, na koji nitko nije odgovorio 
<jelly> BotaniCar: "najbolje" je kad nadjes lika koji stvarno ima iste simptome i problem
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> I necije rjesenje 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma :(
<BotaniCar> Nish, idem skompajlirati svoj WRT , mozda kaj pomogne , thx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jes gledao forum https://forum.openwrt.org/search.php?search_id=492868897
<BotaniCar> jest
<SilverSpace> onda ne znam dlink mi je strano tijelo 
<SilverSpace> nema ga ni u dd-wrt dazi
<SilverSpace> bazi*
<BotaniCar> za ddwrt znam da nema, zato sam i poceo gledati openwrt
<ravilov> sastanak odradjen
<BotaniCar> jos cu na kraju morati lemiti serijski kabl da actualy vidim kaj se desava na makini, hebo ga nemusti FTP 
<ravilov> sad ide drugi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi preko ftp probao nagurati .bin
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kako sam gore vec napisao, guram razne verzije ( konkretno, tri) vec tri sata, s jednakim manjkom rezultata. Uploada se u redu, kad zadam reboot, ne reboota se (konekcija se nakon nekog vremena zatvori, ali ne vidim da signalne lampice mijenjaju modalitet, pa zakljucujem da se ne reboota). 
<BotaniCar> Kad ga izvucem iz napajanja i vratim, boota se do bootloadera ( servisnog, na 5.8.8.8)
<SilverSpace> pih 
<ivoks> kaj, jos nis?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: si vidio ovo ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dsl/dsl-g684t/driver_software/
<SilverSpace> mozda vratis na njegov origigi
<BotaniCar> I onda ? 
<SilverSpace> onda ponovo napravis ciglu :)
<BotaniCar> mislim, meni boot loader radi, ja bi natocio wrt gore, ne originalni FW ;) 
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<SilverSpace> jebi ga 
<BotaniCar> hocu reci, tesko da ce pomoci ako ga odbrickam i brickam nazad, ne ? :D
<ivoks> aaa... znam sto se ceka :)
<BotaniCar> A, s postojecim dlinkovim firmwareom mi je neupotrebljiv 
<ivoks> openstack icehouse ima release danas isto
<ivoks> pa cemo to utrpati prije nego izbacimo 14.04 :)
<ivoks> o da
<ivoks> 2014.1 tag je tu
<ivoks>  * [new tag]         2014.1     -> 2014.1
<SilverSpace> jel zna kakav je samsung laserski printer
<SilverSpace> crno bjeli
<SilverSpace> ispis
<ivoks> ove nove vip tarife su pljacka
<ivoks> www.sibenik.in/sibenik/nastavnica-iz-meteriza-radi-u-tisnom-a-kolegica-iz-tisnog-u-meterizamaa/21895.html
<SilverSpace> kaj je vip nesto novo izbacio 
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/ZadarAirport
<ivoks> i zadar se ukljucio u hz sprdacinu
<ivoks> Waiting for the train? Choose a plane! ;) #ZadarAirport #HŽslogan
<SilverSpace> sve je to ludo 
<hrvoje> SilverSpace: imam ja dva, ispis je ok
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: pouzdani 
<SilverSpace> moram nesto kupit za doma c/b ispis
<hrvoje> stariji ima 5+ godina vec i radi 
<hrvoje> jest da nest ne printam posebno ~30 stranica mjesecno
<SilverSpace> imam u boji xerox ali je nesto crko 
<SilverSpace> laser 
<hrvoje> da oba su laser (c/b)
<hrvoje> nemam bas neku potrebu printati u boji tako da sam uzeo c/b :)
<SilverSpace> a ti servisi su skupli od novog
<hrvoje> heh to je istina
<SilverSpace> promjene glavu i sve ostane ti samo plastika
<SilverSpace> steta nije radio pola godine
<SilverSpace> dobio ga pa nije bilo ni garancije
<SilverSpace> tak da sad stoji
<jelly> prebrojavanje ip adresa:
<jelly> for i in 213.202.100.{1..254}; do dig +short -x $i |sed "s/^/$i /"; done
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/10245345_10152177151676840_7059411856909610664_n.jpg
<ivoks> papa initovci :)
<mirka> baiiii ;)
<jelly> sock puppetry!
<jelly> ivoks: jel moraju i sutra raditi 8 sati
<ivoks> jelly: naravno
<ivoks> dok sef radi, rade i oni :)
<jelly> tsk
<obruT> bome, nasi su prvi put velikodusni... radi se do podneva :P
<obruT> zadnjih godina se marketing pobirao ranije, a tehnika/razvoj nek guli do kraja :P
<jelly> mi smo do 13, prije je uvijek bilo do 14
<ravilov> obruT, pa normalno, marketing i tako ne sluzi nicemu, sta da bezveze sjede
<ravilov> hm, nas nisu nista obavijestili za sutra
<ravilov> ili ce obavijest stic u zadnji cas (sutra ujutro) ili nema promjena
<obruT> a znalo se dogodit na staru godinu da u 16h saznamo da se radilo do 14/15h :P
<ivoks> nije dobar znak da vas pustaju ranije
<ivoks> to znaci da nema posla
<ravilov> bolje ikad... ustvari nije
<ravilov> ivoks, ili postuju obiljezavanje Uskrsa
<ivoks> ravilov: drek
<ravilov> onda bi znacilo da 90% Hrvatske nema posla? mozda je i tocno...
<ivoks> vidis da ducani rade
<ivoks> :)
<ravilov> sta ne rade i oni skraceno?
<ravilov> bar neki
<ravilov> neki ce sigurno radit full time
<ravilov> oni kojima je sef tiranin ko ivo^H^H^Hneki
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> ivoks: ducani rade upravo zato da stignemo nes kupit, valjda
<tonil> yo
<tonil> ok
<tonil> kad cemo tako igrat
<tonil> ravilov, sta ima nova
<tonil> kako je u kontinentali, u nas u dalmaciji bura,odnilo mi cvijetove sa svih voćki
<tonil> :(
<obruT> ovdje fino mirno, bez vjetra, sunce sija, ptice pjevaju, nema guzve u prometu, trajvani stizu na vrijeme, ljudi se vozu biciklima umjesto autima, Bandic baca novcanice ushicenim gradjanima...
<obruT> ravilov uz podrsku igustina napravio windows installfest
<ivoks> www.jutarnji.hr/foto--sekunda-do-smrti-vjesanjem-imao-je-omcu-oko-vrata--a-onda-mu-je-majka-zrtve-sve-oprostila/1184082/www.jutarnji.hr/1184073?foto=4
<ivoks> a nekad su imali prestizne fakultete i znanstvenike
<tonil> obruT, drago mi cut
<tonil> obruT, sarkazam ti nekad ne pase 
<tonil> al ono ima smijesnih momenata
<tonil> obruT, jel pocela sezona biciklista
<obruT> pa sad... nekima sezona nikad ne prestaje
<neumjeren> Pozdrav! Kada prvi puta upalim lap, logiram se (Ubuntu 12.04) kombinacija tipki Ctrl + Alt + F1 - F6 radi dobro, tj. otvori mi shell. Kada spustim poklopac, ili ode u hibernaciju i vratim se, više ne radi. Priikom resetiranja čak ne mogu ući ni u bios (jer je F2 tipka predodređena za smanjenje intenziteta ekrana). Ponaša se kao da je "Fn" tipka stalno pritisnuta. Zna li netko kako ovo riješiti? Hvala!
<ravilov> tip i model laptopa nisu nebitni podaci
<neumjeren> Samsung 350v5x-a01
<neumjeren> inače na winsima radi ok
<ravilov> hm, nemam iskustva s tim
<ravilov> kad nakon budjenja opet pritisnes Fn, jel se "odblokira"?
<neumjeren> ne, kao da je stalno pritisnuta
<ravilov> cak i nakon sto je pritisnes i otpustis?
<neumjeren> kao da se tijekom hibernacije nešto dogodi što ju aktivira, i onemogući normalnu, stardandnu upotrebu funkcijskih tipki
<neumjeren> da
<ravilov> sto se desi kad nakon budjenja umjesto Ctrl+Alt+F1 stisnes Ctrl+Alt+Fn+F1 ?
<neumjeren> i to sam probao:) nema razlike, ništa
<ravilov> onda ne znam
<ravilov> googlat si probao?
<neumjeren> da
<neumjeren> nisam našao ništa sl
<neumjeren> ok, thanks
<SilverSpace> koja graficka
 * ravilov inace jako zazire od tih "multimedijalnih" laptopa gdje funkcijske tipke po defaultu sluze glasnoci, svjetlini itd
<neumjeren> da, ima pun klinac funkcija od F1 do F12
<SilverSpace> ja te hibernacije odmah pogasim 
<SilverSpace> sudpend isto 
<SilverSpace> ni meni to nije radilo kak treba 
<ravilov> ni ja ne koristim hibernaciju, ali (barem) na thinkpadima suspend/sleep zapravo radi fascinantno dobro
<SilverSpace> malo da malo ne
<neumjeren> inače ih ne korstim, pa sam mislio da možda ima neki način za isključiti sve to
<ravilov> meni uvijek da, bezuvjetno
<neumjeren> navodno u BIOSU postoje neke opcije
<ravilov> doduse uvijek odmah ugasim suspend na zaklapanje, to mi strasno ide na zivce
<ravilov> suspend se radi tipkama :)
<SilverSpace> pa imas i u postavikama
<neumjeren> ne, mislio sam na onemogućavanje tih specijalnih funkcija
<SilverSpace> aha
<ravilov> da, to je do biosa, neki biosi daju tu mogucnost, neki ne
<ravilov> vecina nazalost ne
<neumjeren> ok, hvala, pozdrav!
<ravilov> ima i onih koji imaju multimedia znacenje samo pod win, u linuxu se ponasaju kao normalne tipke
<ravilov> samsung izgleda ne
<SilverSpace> meni sve radi na edge thinkpadu
<ravilov> da, mislim da je edge od takvih
<ravilov> osim sto ti navodno ne radi suspend kako treba :p
<ravilov> meni fakat radi, ono svaki put, bez iznimke
<ravilov> i ja sam prije bjezao od toga, bilo nestabilno, zaspi ali se nikad ne probudi itd
<ravilov> ali sad fakat radi bez ikakve mane
<SilverSpace> kako kad nisam sad probao 
<SilverSpace> bas bi mogao
<ravilov> ustvari konkretno na mom suspend/resume radi bolje (brze) na linuxu nego na win :)
<SilverSpace> radilo na jednoj verziji pa se nesto nadogradilo i prestalo 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nemoj, sigurno ce te trazit da se dodas u neke grupe, a onda se moras odlogirat... :p
<ravilov> (nece)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/aud.png
<tonil> http://youtu.be/2awbKQ2DLRE
<datase> tonil: Title: Pyro Board: 2D Rubens' Tube!, Views: 301, Rating: 99.181586%
<banderaz> Premali joj je tvoj Ud?
<banderaz> Iznenadi ju, nabildaj ga na 25 cm. Pokaži joj tko je gazda.
<banderaz> http://69lab.hr/povecanje-penisa/aquaman-vodena-erekcijska-pumpa.html
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swGVpipeL6Y 
<banderaz> oglas na index.hr via googleads
<datase> jelly: Title: Druze Tito mi ti se kunemo, Views: 23544, Rating: 90.69767%
<SilverSpace> kupi si povecalo 
<banderaz> jel probo ko tu pumpicu
<ravilov> google ads ti servira oglase prema onom sto radis po internetu
<tonil> lol
<ravilov> sad se postavlja drugo pitanje...
<tonil> ^
<SilverSpace> :)
<banderaz> tijo bi probat tu pumpicu
<banderaz> da joj pokazem ko je gazda
<tonil> meni ne trebaju te pumpe i ovako imam problema sta mi se previse dize,posebno u ujutro
<ravilov> kak me lijepo ignorira
<ravilov> opce ga nije sram
<banderaz> nije to za vise dizanja vec za veci
<ravilov> ja se ne bi hvalio sto mi google ads to prikazuje
<SilverSpace> kupi joj dioptrijske naocale jeftinije
<banderaz> nije to to
<ravilov> mikroskop
<banderaz> ravilov : http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/reper-christ-bearer-odrezao-svoj-penis-i-zatim-se-pokusao-ubiti/740580.aspx
<ravilov> ne znam zasto bi htio klikati na ovakve debilne linkove
<ravilov> pa da i meni google pocne slati mutave oglase
<banderaz> to je da vidis oklen oglas
<banderaz> ne moras citat
<ravilov> zasto bi me bilo briga odakle oglas?
<ravilov> jednostavno ne idem na takva mjesta po internetu
<banderaz> <ravilov> sad se postavlja drugo pitanje...
<ravilov> pa da, samo si dokazao sto sam rekao
<ravilov> ides na kojekakav zuti tisak gdje objavljuju bljuzgotine
<ravilov> i onda se cudis
<banderaz> pa eto, vidis sta radim
<ravilov> ^
<ravilov> o #$%$#%$#^$ perl
<SilverSpace> piton
<SilverSpace> C++
<ravilov> $x = "a|b|c|||"; @a = split(/\|/, $a);
<ravilov> i onda u @a bude [ a b c ]
<ravilov> nece mi vratit praznine
<ivoks> nema praznina
<ivoks> ja ih ne vidim
<ravilov> ne whitespace
<ravilov> nego praznine
<ravilov> prazan string
<SilverSpace> supljine
<ravilov> u arrayu mora biti bas 6 elemenata
<ravilov> a on vrati 3
<ravilov> prazan string je sasvim validna vrijednost
<ravilov> zasto??
<ivoks> a kako zamisljas da ce prazan string biti prikazan u arrayu?
<ivoks> [ a b c   ] ?
<ivoks> onda su to whitespacei
<ravilov> joj ne dlakocjepi
<ravilov> pa to sam samo tak napisao da se vidi sta vraca
<SilverSpace> ovaj arduino uopce nije los ponesto naucis
<ravilov> [ 'a', 'b', 'c', '', '', '' ]
<ravilov> eto
<ravilov> to treba vratit
<ravilov> a vrati [ 'a', 'b', 'c' ]
<SilverSpace> sad nama kaze dlakojebac da smo dlakojebci 
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> ovo je sigurno sjeverna koreja
<ravilov> ALI!
<ravilov> ako je $x = "a|b|c||| ";
<SilverSpace> znao sam da postoji ali 
<ravilov> onda vrati sve
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> i u zadnjem je razmak
<ravilov> koji k
<ravilov> o sunce mu zareno
<ravilov> By default, empty leading fields are preserved, and empty trailing ones are deleted.
<ravilov> aha!
<ravilov> split(/\|/, $x, -1)
<ravilov> e tako, sad radi
<ravilov> glupog li defaulta
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaC7oM1QKa0
<datase> tonil: Title: Bodybangers - Pump Up The Jam (Official Video HD), Views: 1307743, Rating: 93.60383%
<tonil> cover hita iz devedesetih 
<tonil> :/
<tonil> not sure how i should feel about this one
<tonil> hm
<tonil> ovaj se vrtio na onoj reklami za airwaves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqAic1JG-cY
<datase> tonil: Title: Bodybangers feat. Victoria Kern & Godfrey Egbon - No Limit (Official Video HD), Views: 628919, Rating: 97.32186%
<Mmike> ravilov, uzmi piton :)
<ravilov> necu, sad je gotovo :)
<ravilov> uf, veseljak sistemac
<ravilov> na jednom stroju mi promijenio shell iz bash u sh
<ivoks> kupujem kombi
<ivoks> \o/
<Mmike> kakav lol za #hzslogan :)
<ravilov> o mamicu mu
<ravilov> pokrenem skriptu za masovno azuriranje baze
<ravilov> skripta se odvrti
<ravilov> u bazi nema nikakvih promjena
<ravilov> onda skuzim da nisam na kraj stavio COMMIT
<ravilov> Mmike, jelda zabavno :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: dobro kaj na kraju nije bio rm - 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, testna baza pa nije neki bed :)
<ravilov> samo sto sam izgubio vremena da se skripta odvrti (nemalo) a onda jos da skuzim zasto se nije nista desilo
<SilverSpace> da najgore je ono zasto?
<ravilov> eto bar mi bus brzo dosao
<SilverSpace> zgodan je ovaj croduino 
<SilverSpace> zanimacija
<ravilov> stvarno moram prestat ostajat na poslu ovak kasno
<SilverSpace> uh kad si poceo jutros
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa to sam i rekao, igracka za veliku djecu :p
<ravilov> u pol 9 danas
<SilverSpace> jos malo 12h
<ravilov> obicno bude ranije
<ravilov> da
<SilverSpace> buljenja u monitor
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> sad za promjenu buljim u mobitel :p
<Mmike> https://www.oysterbooks.com/spritz
<Mmike> http://goo.gl/maps/5d4RP
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: procistivac
<SilverSpace> taloga 
<SilverSpace> tj. govana
<Mmike> a to je to
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> 14.04 se iz suspenda na mom laptopu budi za manje od sekunde
<ivoks> manje od pol sekunde
<OneKorea> fantastično
<ivoks> prvi put kad sam ga probudio
<ivoks> mislio sam da nije ni otisao u sleep jer se probudi prije nego poklopac laptopa dignem do kraja
<ivoks> jedino na mrezu treba cekati neko vrijeme
<ivoks> koji smo mi mulci
<ivoks> ove godine moramo platiti 12 milijardi kamata
<ivoks> toliko izdvajamo za skolstvo
<ivoks> kako ove kretene treba tuci i pozatvarati
<ivoks> ako ovako nastavimo, do kraja njihovog mandata kamate ce biti u iznosu skolstva i zdravstva zajedno
<ivoks> isss
<ravilov> pa da, tako da meni jos uvijek nije jasno sta te jos drzi tu
<ravilov> nema tu buducnosti
<ravilov> bar ne tako skoro
<ivoks> Čak su i plaće predsjednika uprava poduzeća u javnom sektoru ograničene na 3,2 prosječne plaće. To nije učinjeno zato što je to pravedno, nego zato da na ta radna mjesta ne pretendiraju kompetentni ljudi čije menadžerske usluge vrijede više na privatnom tržištu. Ovako ostaje više slobodnih radnih mjesta za politička imenovanja.
<ivoks> gola istina
<ivoks> ravilov: volim hrvatsku
<ravilov> nda
<ivoks> ravilov: i prosao sam svijeta, nigdje nije tako lijepo kao tu
<ravilov> ljubav je cesto slijepa
<ivoks> a da, imamo rak ranu - nesposobnost politickog sektora
<ivoks> koja ce nas kad-tad unistiti
<ravilov> cimer na poslu je domobran dobrovoljac i to, cak mi i on stalno govori da mu je silno zao sto je zivot riskirao za ovo, i kaze mi da bjezim sto prije mogu
<ivoks> ne znam tko je gori, ali trenutna vlast je definitivno najgora koju smo imali otkako smo se rastali od austrougarske
<ravilov> kad ti takav netko to kaze...
<ivoks> razumijem ga
<ivoks> znas kaj je tuzno?
<ivoks> od 2007., kad je pocela ova depresija
<ivoks> jedini dobri rezultati su bili za ono kratko vrijeme kada je kosor bila premijerka
<ivoks> a glup narod ne vidi drvo od sume
<ivoks> i zakacili se zbog kriznog poreza koji je u biti do sad jos uvijek najbolja ideja
<ivoks> eto im sad, socijaldemokrata koji lopatu u zivotu u ruke nisu uzeli
<ivoks> nisu to socijaldemokrati, to su probisvijeti
<ivoks> stoka
<ivoks> treba im zabraniti nositi to ime
<ivoks> Na tržištu političkih i ekonomskih ideja dominiraju tradicionalne i nearti-kulirane mješavine ekonomskog nacionalizma, neo-marksizma
<ivoks> tocno to
<ivoks> kretenske ideologije
<ivoks> sad mi je zao kaj se u saboru ne svadjaju oko partizana i ustasa
<ivoks> trebali bi se vratiti tome, to je njihov doseg
<ivoks> a ekonomiju i financije ostaviti drugima
<ravilov> i kad procjenjujes da ce se to promijeniti?
<ravilov> moja procjena je, ne za mog aktivnog zivotnog vijeka
<SilverSpace> kaze milance da im treba deset godina
<banderaz> cca 50 godina
<banderaz> moje optimalne procjene
<banderaz> treba bezat
<banderaz> u novi zeland
<banderaz> ko je bio pametan, zbriso je
<banderaz> ko bude pametan, zbrisat ce
<Mmike> ja se ne slazem da je krizni porez bio dobra ideja
<Mmike> tad je trebalo smanjit pdv
<Mmike> i natjerat (napaceni) narod da trosi
<Mmike> a ne mu udrt jos vise po djepu
<Mmike> al', o cem mi pricamo kad je prosjecan IQ u hrvata 90
<Mmike> i kad su ljudi tulavi i zatucani
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HKFeDyBbGc
<datase> ivoks: Title: Zoran Vakula HRT FAIL, Views: 301, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> Mmike: krizni porez je bio privremen, nije bio rjesenje, vec ideja
<ravilov> SilverSpace, yep, on je oduvijek bio covjek od povjerenja
<SilverSpace> ne treba nikud bjezat od bjezanja nema koristi
<ivoks> smanjenje pdva ne bi promijenilo puno; rekao bi cak nista
<ravilov> ja ne bjezim, ja se relociram
<ivoks> pdv se mijenjao vec nekoliko puta, pa se nista nije desilo sa cijanama
<ivoks> ali trebalo je omoguciti gospodarstvu da uzme novi zalet
<ivoks> medjutim, mi smo odabrali prave komunjare za vlast
<ivoks> koji kuze samo marksizam i kako unistiti privatni sektor i graditi javni sektor
<ivoks> i tu smo si zabili tucet cavala u lijes
<ravilov> ne znaju ni to
<ravilov> javni sektor je isto jadan
<ivoks> i oni i dalje ne kuze da broj zaposlenih u javnoj upravi ne smije rasti
<ivoks> pa naravno da je jadan, samo gomilaju ljude
<SilverSpace> ljude koji nemaju dana iskustva u privredi 
<SilverSpace> gomilu nesposobnih
<ivoks> ono dodje novi direktor, stari postaje savjetnik
<ivoks> cura mi radi u jednom gradskom poduzecu
<ivoks> i prica mi
<ivoks> pa tamo se ne zna tko je kome sef
<ivoks> ljudi ne znaju kojim odjelima upravljaju
<SilverSpace> misle da se problem moze rijesit sa vise ljudi 
<SilverSpace> a ne organizacijom
<ivoks> ekipa dolazi s idejom 'ajmo napisati dokumentaciju za eu natjecaj'
<ivoks> 'predaja je za tjedan dana'
<SilverSpace> natjerati da rade 
<ivoks> mislim, shvacamo li mi koliko su to retardirani ljudi?
<ivoks> forma
<ivoks> sve samo da se zadovolji forma
<ivoks> a ne sadrzaj
<SilverSpace> nedavno je bilo u splitu kontrola koliko ih je u 12h na poslu 
<SilverSpace> 70% ih vise nije bilo na radnom mjestu
<ivoks> hocemo o it sektoru?
<ivoks> IT sektor u drzavi?
<ivoks> pa ja bi za jaja objesio kretena koji je odlucio da ce sad svi biti pod unizg.hr
<ivoks> ta osoba ne poznaje zagrebacko sveuciliste
<ivoks> a tu odluku je donio ni manje ni vise nego rektor
<ivoks> pa kud god se okrenes, sve prsti od glupost i nesposobnosti
<ivoks> vlada se hvali da kupuje nova 44 vlaka
<ivoks> i na to ce potrositi 1,6 milijarde dolara
<ivoks> i prosjeci mutavi hrvat ce reci 'da, poticemo domacu proizvodnju'
<ivoks> ma kurac, koncar sklapa tudje dijelove, a novce trosimo na nerentabilni biznis, bez ikakvog plana
<ivoks> marksizam
<ivoks> pokazati kako se ima, kako se puno moze napraviti
<ivoks> iako se u stvari ne radi nista
<SilverSpace> je da 90% djelova uvoz iz kine isto ko i brodovi 
<ivoks> s/dolara/kuna
<ivoks> barem se nadam da su kune :)
 * Mmike nezna napunit upaljac plinom
<banderaz> mene za Diktatora!!!!
<Mmike> jedno 20 minuta se jebem s tim
<Mmike> i nista
<banderaz> Mmike kupi novi :>
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> ovaj je poseban
<Mmike> na zarnu nit
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda se taj upaljac uopce ne puni
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<ivoks> http://myportal.infor.com/hr/careers/JobDetails.aspx?referringPage=search&jobID=2679
<ivoks>  May required to work additional hours as required
<ivoks> High levels of stress may occur periodically
<SilverSpace> plinom puni ne benzinom 
<ivoks> Apply Online
<ivoks> Send to Friend
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesi sto poslozio :)
<SilverSpace> ja nakraju jucer ipak narucio sa ebay i neplanirano potrosio 200kn
<SilverSpace> 80kn ta timere a ostalo na gluposti
<SilverSpace> na*
<Vlado9A3CY> hej :) ... bas sam maloprije tek uspio sjesti ovdje uz komp, stavio sam si novi vrh u wellericu, ali mi se veceras vise ne lota :) , budem sutra navecer i kroz vikend to slozio ...
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa to ja imam doma, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> to sam koristio za akvarij
<Mmike> da pali/gasi svjetlo ribama
<Vlado9A3CY> a onda cu s kolegom s posla upogoniti software, iduci tjedan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ti timeri su jeftino sklopovlje, jednostavnije i jeftinije je kupiti gotovi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo sto se za neke specificne potrebe moze dogoditi da takav kupljeni ne zadovoljava :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam dva takva 
<SilverSpace> ali to mi ne vrijedi 
<Vlado9A3CY> npr ako moras prilagodjavati izlaze, ili ako ga zelis startati s nekim signalom izvana... i tak :)
<SilverSpace> mora imat tipku kad stisnem gumb da drzi cca 30min
<SilverSpace> i onda sve zgasi 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: o, kostovic je kapetan repke
<ivoks> letang, martinovic isto igraju za repku
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj igraaju negdje
<ivoks> sertich, naglich
<ivoks> cak i ouzas
<ivoks> kak ouzas moze za repku igrat? :)
<SilverSpace> dobio drzavljanstvo
<ivoks> svejedno, treba tri godine u ligi igrati
<ivoks> Postava na svjetskom prvenstvu divizije II 2007.
<ivoks> napad: Mato Mlađenović, Veljko Žibret, Krešimir Švigir, Viliam Chovanec, Oliver Ciganović, Marko Lovrenčić, Danijel Plahutar, Tomislav Grozaj, Mario Novak, Janko Kučera, Damir Gojanović, Matija Kopajtić
<ivoks> svigir :)
<ivoks> gojanovic :)
<ivoks> marko jos uvijek igra
<ivoks> mladjenovic isto old school
<ivoks> kak godine idu
<ivoks> 2007.: divizija II - zlato
<ivoks> 2010.: divizija I - 6. mjesto (ispali)
<ravilov> ivoks, i nakon svog ovog rantanja da bas nista u drzavi ne funkcionira kak spada, te nakon zakljucka da se ne bude nista tak skoro promijenilo, i dalje ostajes?
<ravilov> ako je tako, onda si stvarno slijep od ljubavi
<ravilov> Mmike, sta ce ti uopce upaljac? ja mislio da ti to ne trosis...
<ravilov> http://gaspull.geeksaresexytech.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/superherobeards.jpg
<SilverSpace> ln
<ravilov> log
<ravilov> zanimljiv font http://openfontlibrary.org/en/font/putintin
<Vlado9A3CY> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-18
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<ravilov> http://youtu.be/dl8Ae0j2uaU
<datase> ravilov: Title: 10 Little-Known Facts About Sonic The Hedgehog, Views: 110997, Rating: 97.39108%
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> zdravo, momcine :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> kak se hodogram prevede ? Workflow ?
<Mmike> 1 hodogram = 0.035 walkounces
<tonil> yo
<drj_cro> ivoks: nisi promijenio topic da je izasao 14.04
<Mmike> "Seks je utjeha kad ne možeš imati ljubav"
<drj_cro> to kazu oni koji ne seksaju :)
<api984> hahhahahahaha
<api984> a teme za jutro eeee
<api984> ko je zadnji vadio misa iz gaca… :D
<tonil> seks nemoze zamijenit ljubav
<api984> jee
<api984> ima koja bolja tema
<api984> to nam je sad nebitno
<obruT> niti ljubav ne moze zamijeniti sex :P
<obruT> tema je zena i tu nema dilema
<api984> :D
<SilverSpace> kaj je 8 mart
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalue zabranjene | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<obruT> a i ford i mazda smece :) formula dosadna :)
<tonil> ah cudim se di mi je ctcp
<tonil> tek sad vidio da ste mu zabranili glavni topic
<tonil> nekidan susjed kupio bmw seriju 5, unutra izgleda ko space shuttle obložen smeđom kožom automatik ma divota,sline su mi curile
<obruT> tonil: i jel bi ti sad odma kupio taj auto ?
<api984> ja bi ficu … :D
<obruT> bome, ja sam zadovoljan s ovim sto imam i fakat  mi ne treba nis bolje.. cak bi bio nekak sretniji da je vise stvari na kurblu, a ne na struju :) manje sanse da se pokvari :)
<obruT> jebo tu svu elektroniku i automatiku u autu, samo se vise toga ima za pokvarit i poskupljuje odrzavanje
<tonil> api984, vozi jedan moj sa faksa crnu folciku kabrioleta, picke se pale na to samo tako
<obruT> bas ima neki novi thread na hr.rec.automobili, prica se o novim mercedesima koji kad ustanove bilo kakvu pizdariju na autu, ugase doticni i mos se jeb.*
<tonil> obruT, da vidis nebi govorio ono taj bmw je vrh,samo sta mi se nesvidja bas vanjski izgled i karoserija
<obruT> tonil: pa i moj kolega ima nekog ludog bmw-a, sve automatski, al jebo to kad frajer place kad treba promijenit gume jer nema novaca za to... wtf.  a i ne stanu dva bicikla unutra :P
<tonil> haha
<tonil> ovaj moj ima dva para felgi i ljetne i zimske gume sve dobio u paketu
<tonil> felge su stvarno odlicne
<tonil> pitam ga bi li prodava auto,on kaze da bi meni da za 7,2k eura ako ga bude dava
<tonil> al nebi uzeo
<tonil> upravo jer mi se ne svidja karoserija
<obruT> jel bi imo pare za odrzavanje/registraciju i to sve ?
<obruT> ili bi mu robovao kao neki koje znam ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj je dosadno 
<SilverSpace> nemas ti pojma 
<tonil> obruT, ja jos neradim al mi starom osnovnica bez overtima i bonusa iznosi 6,8k eura :D tako da bi sve palo na njegova pleća 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa nist, tam se samo vrte u krug :)
<obruT> tonil: aha, ok... dok mozes na tudjoj grbaci, uzivaj :P
<tonil> reka stari jedamput ocemo uzet gallarda na leasing, haha ja mislim da bi nas mater obojicu obisila o vrbu uz cetinu xD
<SilverSpace> henes auto 
<SilverSpace> n/b
<SilverSpace> ako nije formula 
<obruT> jebo auto u koji ne stanu bar dva bicikla :)
<obruT> u dobar auto stanu tri osobe i tri bickla i ponesto stvari za par dana boravka tam gdje se ide vozit :)
<tonil> obruT, nest ko zafira?
<obruT> pa tak nesto je ok, da :)
<SilverSpace> m5
<obruT> bas sam nedavno prvi put vozio bajk u "novom" roomsteru, sa micanjem jednog straznjeg sica, stao mi cijeli bajk bez skidanja kotaca :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: bas je zabavan croduino jucer se citavo popodne igrao 
<vileni_> obruT: uzeo roomster?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja cem se vjerojano sad preko praznika igrat jos malo s komunikacijom arduina i rpi-a... imam par ideja za neke sklopove... a sumnjam da cemo u brda po ovoj prognozi...
<obruT> vileni_: yep
<obruT> vileni_: to je to od auta :) bas sam mjerio, mogu leci u njega (ponekad kratkoca covjeka dobro dodje), razmisljam ga za ljetni roadtrip sa zenom pretvorit u "kamper" :)
<SilverSpace> da rizik ako nemas na bike zimske gume 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> lol, idu tip i kcer/unuka, a kraj njih trckara neki mali pas i nosi od tipa novcanik
<ravilov> prakticno
<ravilov> bas me zanima jel zna i placat
<obruT> ravilov: nek ga netko uzme ak je frajer :)
<ravilov> a e
<SilverSpace> ravilov: baci macku ispustit ce novcanik 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pojest ce macka i psa i novcanik :)
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> obruT: ak je Mmike onda da :)
<ravilov> vidis vidis
<ravilov> a na stanici cekamo bus ja i neka baba sta nesto prica sama sa sobom
<drj_cro> ravilov: mozda prica sa tobom ? :)
<vileni_> obruT: sta nije to bilo iznad budzeta za auto? :)
<ravilov> tesko, ima bar 5-6 metara, a i gleda nekam tam
<ravilov> ivoks, jezi znao da na freenode ne moras postat op da mozes promijenit topic? ;)
<obruT> vileni_: podebljali smo budzet :) stedjeli jos malo i to je to ;) a i htjeli smo nesto ne prestaro
<ravilov> obruT, staro je super, ponekad dodje sa nuklearnim reaktorom u gepeku :p
 * ravilov se pita sta je to cryptovalue :)
<vileni_> obruT: pa cini mi se dobar izbor za tvoje potrebe :) koju masinu ima?
<tonil> hm
<obruT> vileni_: ima traktorsku :) 1.4 dizelas :) nije jako, ali nama ni ne treba nista jace
<tonil> od skupljih auta mi sviđa lotus evora a mogla bi joj cijena i pasti jos malo novi iz 2013 dodje oko 30k eura
<jelly-home> vrijednost... kriptografije?
<ravilov> jelly-home, i to je apparently zabranjeno
<obruT> sva vrijedna kriptografija je zabranjena :) doupusteni su xor i rot13
<jelly-home> dobro, onda xor sa one-time padom
<vileni_> obruT: ma ti mali dizeli su buducnost, i benzinci cak
<obruT> ravilov: ajmo napravit rot13-coin... recimo "gev xhar"
<ravilov> obruT, sqh jtmd?
<ravilov> obruT, moze, simbolicma vrijednost 1 coina ce bit 13 lipa
<SilverSpace> Kako su profesori za janjce i prasce poklanjali dvojke
<SilverSpace> moj bivsi sef kad bi ga pitao kaj pijes odgovorio bi cevape 
<SilverSpace> sve si mogo dobiti za cevape od njega 
<ravilov> jeftino to
<SilverSpace> nije bio pohlepan
<tonil> lol
<ravilov> neki tip seta medvjeda od psa http://i.imgur.com/WRQwYwl.jpg
<ivoks> ove su mi najdraze:
<ivoks> ISPORUKE U RH ZA KOJE PDV OBRAČUNAVA PRIMATELJ
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> OBAVLJENE USLUGE UNUTAR EU
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jesi siguran da to nije tele :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nisam
<SilverSpace> cokoladni kolacici 
<SilverSpace> njami 
<ravilov> pa da, netko treba pazit na liniju, ne? :)
<ravilov> obruT, jbg, krivo sam dekodirao, sad sam tek skuzio
<ravilov> eto, ni za rot13 nisam sposoban
<BotaniCar|2> sto volim crtati dijagrame .. valjda mi zato to daju da radim samo jednom godisnje .. 
<vileni_> u cemu crtas?
<BotaniCar|2> visio / word , ovo konkretno u wordu jer ima tonu i pol teksta objasnjenja uz dijagrame
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: da vidis moje tek :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: pa daj da vidim, tak rijetko to delam da sam siguran da imam kaj nauciti :) 
<ivoks> lucidcharts rulez
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: ja crtam u "dia", a to je tek sranje od alata :)
<vileni_> ja bi nesto jako jednostavno za mrezu
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: imaju export u kakav MS-readable format ? 
<vileni_> btw, netflow, imate nesto free za preporuciti?
<BotaniCar|2> vileni_: mrezu crtam u onom s cim ju skeniram 
<BotaniCar|2> vecinom
<ivoks> vileni_: lucidchart
<ivoks> ne moras sejvat :)
<BotaniCar|2> Baci oko na TheDude , od microtika
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: nikad mi nesto takvo nije trebalo
<ivoks> mi exportamo u pdf
<vileni_> the dude mi je uzasno ruzan i nepregledan i jos ga nisam uspio upogoniti kako treba :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj nije drugoj strani to malo sjebato ako mora doraditi, ivoks ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa zato i koristimo lucidchart, da mozemo svi raditi u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: to slanje naprijed-natrag je sooo '80.
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ja radim s ljudima kojima bilo kakva kolaboracija koja ne ide u nizu : ti, ja, ti , ja ; nije opcija koju mogu shvatiti :)
<ddddddddddd> vozdra ljudi, da Vas pitam, znam da ne bi trebao ovdje, al' hajd' ..... Ne mogu niti jedan drugi OS da bootam preko CD-a, instalirao sam sinoc ubuntu 14.04
<BotaniCar|2> Da vidis duga lica kad im velim da mogu editirati dokument na kojem i ja radim :) 
<vileni_> lijepo izgleda lucidcharts, mislim da sam vec bio naletio na to pa nisam stigao probati
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: mogu u lucidchartsima imati nekakav profil, pa u njemu spremati po projektima ili nekom drugom kljucu ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ( nisam se jos regao ) 
<BotaniCar|2> I, zakaj da to placam umjesto da si kupim visio ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa meni je lakse sa lucidchart
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: mogu ga koristiti svuda
<ivoks> a ne samo tamo gdje je instaliran visio
<ivoks> dakle, mogu ga koristiti na svih svojih 8 racunala, bez da krsim licencu
<BotaniCar|2> nda, ja sam to zaobisao tako da imam VDI makinu koju imam za "from anywhere" alate
<BotaniCar|2> treba staviti na papir nakon koliko se prestane isplatiti lucid ( ako ikad, tempom kojim MS izdaje nove edicije ofiza )
<tonil> hm
<tonil> bas gledam
<tonil> zasto je unutrasnjost svih lotusovih auta nakaradna
<BotaniCar|2> Nije, samo je specificna,a  specifikum nije po tvom ukusu 
<BotaniCar|2> Sto se mene tice, daj mi lotusa makar i bez tapecirunga 
<tonil> BotaniCar|2, mene podsjeca na onu u golfa 1 haha
<BotaniCar|2> :) Ostavlja dojam dobre izrade, promisljenosti i dugovjecnosti ? 
<tonil> ha ne u tom smislu :D
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: "Redhat introduces linux containers" u RHEL7 :) 
<BotaniCar|2> vu-hu
<jelly> LXC?
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj sam napisao tonil sorry .. 
<BotaniCar|2> i integriraju ksplice :) 
<jelly> ddddddddddd: pitaj!
<BotaniCar|2> http://searchdatacenter.techtarget.com/news/2240218998/RHEL-7-roadmap-reveals-Linux-container-advancements-Docker-integration?asrc=EM_NLN_28319608&utm_medium=EM&utm_source=NLN&utm_campaign=20140417_Red%20Hat%20reveals%20RHEL%207%20roadmap_szaharoff&track=NL-1811&ad=893077 ( strgan mi tinyurl, sorry ) 
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: pljunuli su openstack u drugoj recenici ( link iznad ) :)
<tonil> oce iste bit dostupne u centosu
<ivoks> iste sto?
<BotaniCar|2> ficure, valjda 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: RH pljucka po openstacku jer ga jos nisu uspjeli upogoniti kod sebe
<ivoks> openstack se uredno vrti na svim vecim telecomima na ubuntuu vec vise od godinu dana
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: stekao sam neki subjektivan dojam o pas-i-macka ljubavi koju gajite medjusobno, iz onog sto ti nekad na kanalu pobjegne kad si ljut :)
<ivoks> RH je u velikim problemima jer su zakasnili s openstackom, pa su sad bacili 30 ljudi da rade na njemu
<ivoks> i salju jos 20 ljudi okolo po svijetu da prica bajke o RH i openstack
<BotaniCar|2> Standardna "zamuti vodu i prodaj maglu" politika 
<ivoks> bazirati cloud IaaS cekajuci na redhat, samo ce vas vrijeme zgaziti :)
<BotaniCar|2> Isti su Microsoft :) 
<ivoks> ne bi rekao da su isti ko ovaj ili onaj
<ivoks> zajebali su i sada pokusavaju to ispraviti
<ivoks> orijentirali su se na openshift, a to im ne prolazi bas
<ivoks> i sad, jebiga, pokusavaju na sve nacine doci do onoga sto zele
<BotaniCar|2> [..] the majority of attendees said they either see Linux containers at least one year from meaningful adoption in their infrastructure, or couldn't envision a use case. [..] :) 
<ivoks> meni se iskreno gade vise od microsofta; dakako, kada govorimo o poslovnim odnosima
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa ni ja bas nisam nesto lud za containerima
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam nikog tko je
<ivoks> imam dobre prijatelje u redhatu i sve je to super, kumbaja i to
<BotaniCar|2> ali ovo je prvi put da sam vidio da netko to kaze na glas 
<ivoks> ali njihov poslovni model oko clouda je potrgan i izgubljeni su
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio da ih uskoro dodje i sudska tuzba
<ivoks> zbog nekih stvari koje rade
<BotaniCar|2> tonil: : zadnji odlomak pokriva fedoru i centos, cini se da ce ih skroz razdvojiti, fedora nastavlja biti testground, a centos je postao SDN/big data OS 
<ivoks> 'kupovina' centosa je posljedica dezorijentacije s cloudom
<ivoks> umjesto da prilagode poslovni model cloudu za redhat, oni su odlucili nesto kemijati s centosom
<ivoks> redhat je trenutno najskuplji operativni sustav za vrtiti u cloudu
<ivoks> ne za 10 ili 100, vec za vise tisuca posto
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o
<ivoks> zato jer cijeli koncept clouda - skaliranje; oni ne kuze
<ivoks> pa ti za svaku skaliranu instancu hoce nabiti novu RHEL licencu
<ivoks> iako ju koristis 2h
<ivoks> ili 5min
<ivoks> zato su uzeli centos
<BotaniCar|2> dobro, ovo sto govoris je konfuzija u pricing modelu, nema veze s tehnikom, ne ?
<ivoks> pa velim, nema veze s tehnikalijama, nego njihovom letargicsnoscu
<ivoks> 11:15 < ivoks> meni se iskreno gade vise od microsofta; dakako, kada govorimo o poslovnim odnosima
<BotaniCar|2> +1 
<ivoks> al, to je sve otvoreno trziste
<ivoks> na nama je da se izborimo za svoj dio kolaca
<ivoks> tesko je kad redhat ima hrpu love za marketing
<ivoks> i nemoj misliti da ti clanci nisu placeni :) to je sve marketing
<ivoks> ali cinjenica je da ubuntu baza za vecinu, ako ne i sve, iole ozbiljne IaaS-e po svijetu
<ivoks> ima ekipe koji su probali i sa redhatom, nije dugo trajalo dok nisu dosli nama
<rut> svko svog konja hvali 
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> ali ja ovdje ne govorim o tehnickim stvarima
<ivoks> samo analiziram njihov poslovni model
<ivoks> oni cine nas posao laksim :)
<ivoks> moj je problem sto pljuckaju openstack, a u isto vrijeme ulazu hrpetinu novaca u njega
<ivoks> to mi se gadi
<ivoks> kao 'ne valja, nije spreman, sranje, mi cemo ga popraviti'
<rut> do koliko radite u initu ?
<rut> pusti ljude doma :)
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat, ivoks, jel tvoje ljudstvo (odnosno, ti) postuje komunisticku stecevinu i ide se ranije doma svakom prilikom i neprilikom ? :D
<ivoks> isto, u vrijeme kada je microsoft skuzio da OS vise nije *the thing*
<ivoks> RH pokusava izvuci jos vise
<ivoks> umjesto da se okrenu servisima
<obruT> malo je linux u kur*u sto se tice evidentiranja mreznih konekcija i tak toga :P
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> Nije ! Jel za internu upotrebu ? 
<weshmashian> huh? :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ako ne moras ekspozati prema van: http://phpipam.net/
<BotaniCar|2> djes, para 
<weshmashian> @wrk :)
<BotaniCar|2> radis skraceno danas, para ? :) 
<weshmashian> djeb bio
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: you crack me up :D
<BotaniCar|2> kajaznam, uvijek ima nade 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: ako pod krace mislis 'samo 8h' onda da :D
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , danas ni 12h ne bush delal ?! Koji k, pa nije Bozich ! 
<weshmashian> ko da je :)
<ivoks> 10:33 < ddddddddddd> vozdra ljudi, da Vas pitam, znam da ne bi trebao ovdje, al' hajd' ..... Ne mogu niti jedan drugi OS da bootam preko CD-a, instalirao sam sinoc ubuntu 14.04
<ivoks> skroz previdio ovo
<ivoks> al ne vidim kakve to veze ima s ubuntuom, pa... eto :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jos cekamo opis problema, jelson ga je vec ohrabrio
<ivoks> "Containers have been around for some time," said Sander van Vugt, Linux consultant and trainer, who writes for SearchDataCenter.
<ivoks> joj, radio sam s tim likom
<ivoks> nema pojma
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> brijem da mi je jos uvijek frend na fejsu :)
<BotaniCar|2> a dobro, ne laze, za kontejnere vc jedno vrijeme i ja znam, to je najbolji znak da su dugo tu :) Reci tipu da su postali spameri , da im se kvaliteta clanaka srozala, a ni teme im vise nisu nesto .. jbg
<ivoks> ako ga je on pisao, onda ti garantiram da je clanak placen :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, to nisam htio ni doticati jer ti je frend, pola clanaka im izgleda kao placena reklama .. 
<ivoks> nije mi frend
<ivoks> radili smo zajedno na nekim projektima
<ivoks> tehnicki je nepotkovan
<ivoks> al zna pricat :)
<BotaniCar|2> Krasno, nema knowhow, nema integriteta, ali prica .. kaj, dela u salesu ? :D
<ivoks> ne, pise knjige :)
<ivoks> www.amazon.com/Sander-van-Vugt/e/B001HD02DO
<BotaniCar|2> Od tog se da prezivjeti ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Cek,sad .. nije tehnicki potkovan, a pise knjige poput "Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 Administration: Real World Skills for Red Hat Administrators"; nije potkovan u usporedbi s kim ? :D
<ivoks> nije potkovan
<ivoks> ja sam potrosio vise vremena popravljajuci njegove gluposti nego li sto je on potrosio vremena pisuci ih
<BotaniCar|2> :)))))))))))))
<ivoks> nije mi sjeo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> necu bas sad sve iznositi u javnost :D
<ivoks> www.amazon.com/Sander-van-Vugt/e/B001HD02DO
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ialnCWaso0M
<datase> ivoks: Title: Navijač Crvene Zvezde pada sa šipke u Novom Pazaru, Views: 21936, Rating: 72.173914%
<ivoks> malo si je spil
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH6onQjCT8o
<datase> tonil: Title: Bodybangers feat. Victoria Kern - Gimme More (Official Video HD), Views: 4725142, Rating: 96.04692%
<ivoks> www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/posljednji-je-trenutak-da-milanovic-ode-s-premijerskog-mjesta/740705.aspx
<ivoks> dobar.
<ivoks> Uostalom, unutar SDP-a sigurno postoji bar pet-šest kandidata koji bi bili bolji premijeri. Kriteriji su tako niski da uopće ne bi bilo teško biti bolji.
<BotaniCar|2> "Milanovic ce uciniti nemoguce - dovesti ce Karamarka na vlast" mi je komentar tjedna ( ne znam di sam procitao) 
<ivoks> Milanović i njegovi ministri u posljednje vrijeme ponavljaju da im treba ‘više vremena’. Navodno premijer treba još jedan mandat da bi doveo Hrvatsku u red. To je apsurdno. Zoranu Milanoviću trebalo je osam godina da postane premijer (iako bi svaki imalo talentiran političar bio srušio HDZ nakon samo četiri godine). Sada traži osam godina eksperimentiranja kao premijer. Riječ je, dakle, o šesnaestogodišnjem ‘školovanju’ jednog čovj
<tonil> od svih do sada sta su vladali jedino mi je račan valjao
<tonil> kosorka je bila onako
<ivoks> kosorka je bila najbolja
<ivoks> racan je imao lak posao, ali problematicnu podrsku
<ivoks> prevelika koalicija
<ivoks> i onda si morao zadovoljiti sve; nemoguce
<ivoks> najbolji premijer, u smislu vladanja, drzanja, kontrole, je bio sanader
<ivoks> steta sto je korumpiran do besvijesti
<ivoks> milanovic je deriste, pravo pravcato deriste
<ivoks> definitivno najgori premijer/kralj/predsjednik/diktator kojeg je hrvatska vidjela otkako smo se predali madjarima
<BotaniCar|2> Frajer se od dana 1 isticao smislom za filozofiju i glasno pljuvanje po drugima .. nikako ne kuzim ekipu koja ga je postavila di je . 
<jaizza> kaj se meni spava
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1604440_10200990001871188_8013832149944367217_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> Plesi, ne spavaj
<jaizza> glava mi puca
<tonil> gimme more gimme more
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10171800_500795486693781_1007310375159763940_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Ja zviždim(za) zenama ! :) 
<jaizza> zviždač jedan
<BotaniCar> Po napisanom, nisam siguran da li sam zviždač ili zvizdac :) 
<jaizza> i onda je zvizdac zamotao čokoladu...
<jaizza> ček to nije to
<BotaniCar> onda je zvizdac smotao joint 
<ivoks> joj, moj kinez
<ivoks> pejstao na irc traceroute of kuce do 8.8.8.8
<ivoks> strasno :)
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, koliko stotina hopova ima ? :D
<BotaniCar> Jos gore, kaj ima samo dva hopa ? :D
<ivoks> ima ih 30ak
<tonil> lol
<tonil> ivoks, na kojem je to kanalu
<tonil> i kad pricamo vec o tome postoji li ista slicno nmapu 
<tonil> jedino sam malo prckao oko nmapa i wiresharka dok ostale alate nisam toliko dirao
<BotaniCar> nauci nmap, nish drugo ne bush trebal 
<ivoks> tonil: pa kad kazem 'moj kinez' mislim na kineza koji radi za mene; privatna komunikacija
 * BotaniCar mora hopsati 8x da pita gugl za dns
<jaizza> hip-hopsati
<BotaniCar> hipsterski hopsati :) 
<jaizza> ljudovi gasim se
<jaizza> ostajte mi dobro 
<ivoks> Hotel Phoenix  vas poziva na uživanje u proljeću u Zagrebu, u šetnji šarenim zagrebačkim ulicama, kavici na gradskoj špici...
<ivoks> Hotel Phoenix Sesvetska cesta 29, Zagreb – Sesvete 
<ivoks> di si ti od zagreba...
<BotaniCar> Veli decko kaj je u Dubravi nastanjen ( dok ne zivi u avionu) :) 
<BotaniCar> Ima tko preporuku za dobar kucni WiFi repeater ? 
<BotaniCar> Nemam dosta signala za online igrice na WCu .. ( TMI, znam) 
<jelly> razvuci ethernet do wca...
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: lako za dubravu, ali phoenix je fakat van svega :)
<weshmashian> proveo tamo par dana, sluzbeno, jel'
 * BotaniCar pjeva Dodji u Sesvete :)
<weshmashian> e, i napokon sam i ja zapeo u liftu \o/
<weshmashian> jebo i kleemann i elevatis dizala d.o.o
<jelly> cestitke?
<BotaniCar> ^^
<jelly> Kliman? :-)
<weshmashian> bas :D
<weshmashian> mislim da nema nitko tu u firmi da nije barem jednom zapel u tom liftu
<jelly> spped dial za servis
<ravilov> kak se pali usisavac https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4095817650361
<weshmashian> jelly: imam. nitko se nije javljo na broj koji navodno radi 00-24
<weshmashian> mislim, fakat logicno, oni ne delaju pa se sigurno niko nebu vozil liftom danas pa nece ni zapet igdje
<jelly> narafski
<weshmashian> a sajt im je prejeben :) http://www.elevatis-dizala.hr/
<BotaniCar> imaju index ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/179766_580335931993769_829986051_n.jpg
<tonil> mda
<ivoks> eto, dao sam ljudima da pije na veliki petak
<ivoks> jel to ok?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jesam sad manji tiranin? :)
<jelly> nisi
<ivoks> eh sad
<jelly> sto ti je skrivila cryptoVALUE
<SilverSpace> fino vani 
<jelly> rucao na terasi u kratkim rukavima
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMv3-nqYXV4
<datase> ivoks: Title: SANDRA AFRIKA FEAT. COSTI - BYE BYE (OFFICIAL VIDEO), Views: 514115, Rating: 87.45352%
<ivoks> o isss
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja bas sad doma i gledam kud cu sad na pifo 
<jelly> mmm
<tonil> haha ivoks vidio taj video prije par dana
<tonil> sestra mi pokazala
<tonil> lijepo mlati sandra sa guzom
<tonil> inace mi ova druga cura sa faksa slusa to
<tonil> pa sam poceo i ja
<ivoks> radje promijeni curu
<ivoks> ima puno pametnih i zgodnih cura, ne treba ti neka mutava
<tonil> nema sanse ova je skroz zvrcnuta i plavusa a i pametna je
<tonil> svidjaju mi se takve :D
<ivoks> a onda, cuj... sve si rekao :)
<ivoks> pamet i ljepota su relativni :D
<jelly> glupost nije :-)
<jelly-home> dosta posla
<SilverSpace> tko je blizu maksimira jel za pifo
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> hrvatska repka je u hokeju od 2001 do 2013 ostvarila bolje rezultate nego juga od 1961 do 1990
<ivoks> u biti, cek da provjerim...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj bude kaj od medvedgrada 
<ivoks> ne, nije...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne
<SilverSpace> i bolje ruzno vrijeme 
<ivoks> www.index.hr/images2/dsze66464.jpg
<ivoks> sva sreca pa smo u EU, pa ce oni preuzeti kormilo
<ivoks> dok mi ne naucimo
<SilverSpace> jao sdp 
<Mmike> ubuntu mini.iso je mrak
<Mmike> pre supre pre dobro pre odlicno pre prva liga
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/uskrsnuce-tomosa-automatici-i-apn-za-980-eura-danas-voze-u-eu/1184347/?artId=1184362
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje je to 
<Mmike> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Mmike> a i tu:
<Mmike> hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Mmike> chrome vise ne tura http:// u paste buffer
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<SilverSpace> kak ne 
<SilverSpace> kak ti to kopiras 
<SilverSpace> Verzija 34.0.1847.116
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/
<SilverSpace> evo i google chrome i chromium
<SilverSpace> www.tportal.hr
<ravilov> Mmike, mislis iz address bara ili desnoklik > copy link
<ravilov> ?
<SilverSpace> a fakat chromijum sere
<ravilov> ajme
<ravilov> u zadnje vrijeme sve vise razloga da ne koristim chrome
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--krada-automobila-koja-je-zapanjila-ameriku-pogledajte-16-godisnjeg-ninju-u-akciji/1162393/
<Mmike> hm
<ravilov> odnosno potvrda moje odluke da ga ne koristim :)
<Mmike> right-click i copy radi
<Mmike> a middle-click ne radi
<Mmike> a radilo je na prijasnjoj verziji
<SilverSpace> da i ctrl+ radi 
<Mmike> ravilov, najbrzi je
<ravilov> "if it works, break it" --Linus Torvalds
<Mmike> firefox je neupotrebljivo spor
<ravilov> Mmike, da, to kazu i za mysql
<ravilov> nope
<ravilov> mislim da, slazem se
<ravilov> brz je
<ravilov> ali uz meni neprihvatljiv tradeoff
<SilverSpace> ali u google chrome radi i middle-click
<jelly-home> sta radi?
<ravilov> ponekad se ne isplati upgradeati, cak stovise isplati se pogasiti sve nasilno nagurane servise za auto-upgrade ;)
<SilverSpace> chromium sam odavno izbacio jer je svako malo seruckao 
<jelly-home> ponekad da, ali za 99% korisnika je auto-upgrade jako koristan
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: tocno 
<SilverSpace> korisnici vecina ne upgredaju sami 
<jelly-home> jeste da
<jelly-home> bolje da se svaki deseti sjebe, nego da masine stoje nezakrpane
<SilverSpace> ja kak postavim ubuntu tak i ostane ni ono osnovno vecina ne updejta
<SilverSpace> boje se kliknut 
<ravilov> ma znam ja zasto su odlucili nasilno nagurati autoupgrade i slazem se da je za prosjecnog tuduma to ok
<SilverSpace> vele mi nis ne diram da nesto ne pokvarim
<ravilov> ali prestane bit ok kad pocnu zaseravat stvar u novijim verzijama
<jelly-home> "nasilno"
<ravilov> jelly-home, nisam primjetio da te negdje pita hoces li da ti se autoupgrade servis ugnijezdi u sustav, niti te servis kad skuzi novu verziju pita zelis li upgradeati
<tonil> i dizem ruke gore pijan ko vepar
<tonil> brate sta to duva
<tonil> duva juzni vetar
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ima i tu istine ja iskopcam obavjesti tak da me zovu kad prestane nesto radit 
<SilverSpace> kad radi radi 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ako nista ne pokvaris, kako ces ikad ista naucit? :)
<tonil> ^^ +1
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nije ih briga kak se popravi 
<SilverSpace> vjeruj mi 
<ravilov> normalno da nije kad ce doci striko silver i sve popravit :p
<SilverSpace> ne bi naucili ni za zivu glavu 
<ravilov> a onda ne bi imali
<ravilov> strgaj, tak ti ostane
<tonil> ivoks, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7o2XB3Tc3c
<datase> tonil: Title: DJ SNS feat Djomla KS - Stres u Paradizu (Official Video 2014), Views: 114940, Rating: 93.55164%
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalue i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sve ovisi o tome koliko im to treba, ako im ne treba internet u zivotu onda se i ne isplati popravljat
<ravilov> ivoks, daj promijeni da kaze valute a ne value
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 14.04 i OpenStack 2014.1!
<ravilov> bas smo pokusavali skuzit sta je to cryptovalue :)
<tonil> really ivoks?
<tonil> pa ti si stavio sandru afriku
<tonil> dvostruki standardi
<ivoks> naravno, ovo nije demokracija
<tonil> svasta
<jelly-home> ObXkcd
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jel' ima netko da mi da para?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ja bih recmo 2k kuna
<jelly-home> https://xkcd.com/1357/
<Mmike> moze i u bitcoin/litecoin/dogecoin/kojicoin
<Mmike> ha?
<jelly-home> Mmike: "da" vs "posudi"
<Mmike> ajde, znam da imate
<Mmike> jelly, nene, bas da mi da
<Mmike> posudit mogu uvijek
<jelly-home> ah.
<tonil> Mmike, :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel ti rodjendan?
<SilverSpace> 10% kamate 
<jelly-home> jesi diplomirao? :-)
<tonil> Mmike, ocu ja pitat svog starog
<ravilov> Mmike, ako nadjes neku budalu da daje pare, ajde molim te javi, i meni treba neki takav
<weshmashian> Mmike: da, evo, bas izaso iz kade pune para :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ESI MI DOBAR
<tonil> haha
<Mmike> weshmashian, oooo :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' radis? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, nema se vise para otkad nema pr0na? :p
<Mmike> weshmashian, osim toga, stsa nisi dobio mega-povisicu sad? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, yup, susa neka nastupila, jbg
<Mmike> kad nisam znao grudi unovcit :D
<ravilov> Mmike, trebao si obrijat prije, vise bi zaradio
<weshmashian> Mmike: radim :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne sluzbeno jos :P
<ravilov> Mmike, a sta bi ti onda s tim parama? cisto znatizelja, nije da imam
<SilverSpace> mrzim kaj nase tv kuce nemaju ujednacenu razinu zvuka 
<Mmike> ravilov, pa kupio strojeve za mitanje, sto drugo
<ravilov> ja mislio da si odustao od toga
<Mmike> jok, samo od seksa
<ravilov> SilverSpace, eto napravi volume normalizer, a ne neke tamo timere :)
<ravilov> real-time *
<ravilov> Mmike, eto, a mogao si imat i jedno i drugo...
<SilverSpace> ravilov: imaju tv to vecc ali moj nema 
<ravilov> pa zato napravi :)
<SilverSpace> bolje timer :)
<ravilov> pih
<SilverSpace> postao sam zaboravan pa mi je lakse stiskat svaki pola sata gumb nego da zaboravim iskljuciti struju
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuENnrAJVks
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Bering Strait - Porushka Paranya (+lyrics), Views: 5602, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<ivoks> Mmike
<Mmike> poletjelo mi slovo :)
<ivoks> www.tportal.hr/funbox/funtime/327790/Urnebesno-predstavljanje-Dapiceve-KROalicije.html
<ivoks> emigrirao u istru
<ivoks> a kad je cuo da je u hrvatskoj rat, javio se u vukovar, gdje je bio do maja '97.
<tonil> crkajem
<tonil> friz mu je neobican
<tonil> kubizam
<tonil> aha
<tonil> hahahaha
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> pgp nij za mene
<Mmike> nisam u stanju passphrase zapamtiti :/
<weshmashian> hihi
<tonil> ograničen ko balkon hahaha čombeta
<Mmike> o jebemti
<Mmike> odustajem od PGPja
<Mmike> idem nesto pojest
<weshmashian> n00b
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HKFeDyBbGc
<datase> tonil: Title: Zoran Vakula HRT FAIL, Views: 2057, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> bome zagorac ljepe biljke uzgojio
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H3Sv2zad6s&feature=kp what
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Stevie Wonder-Pastime Paradise, Views: 616366, Rating: 99.18478%
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH6onQjCT8o
<datase> tonil: Title: Bodybangers feat. Victoria Kern - Gimme More (Official Video HD), Views: 4725975, Rating: 96.047574%
<ivoks> kak je ovaj linic glup
<ivoks> 'gradjani nece osjetiti povecanje trosarina'
<ivoks> nego tko ce?
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti, koja demagogija
<ivoks> kak to treba streljat
<ivoks> nego sta ce, novci za vece trosarine ce pasti s marsa?
<tonil> ivoks, radi vani a ne u RH bar nije problem danas vani nac posao
<ivoks> ne kuzim, koliki kreten moras biti da popusis takvu izjavu i zaokruzis ih opet na izborima
<SilverSpace> odrecice se ina ha ha 
<ivoks> tonil: radim ja, bez brige
<tonil> meni ionako niko u familiji vise ne radi u ovoj banana drzavi
<ivoks> tonil: meni je super, ali zelim da i drugima bude super
<tonil> jedino sta sam osjetio bio bila je ona kriza pocetkom 2009, al sad je se sve stabiliziralo
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> sada posudjujemo novce kako bi sve izgledalo stabilno
<ivoks> a nista nije stabilno
<ivoks> s 40% BDP-a nakon kosorice, skocili na 65% BDP-a
<ivoks> i dalje se zaduzujemo za isplatu placa
<SilverSpace> hrvatske ceste gubitasi 
<ivoks> ajde da je 65% a da nam BDP raste
<ivoks> onda bi se jedne godine stali zaduzivati i palo bi na 50%
<SilverSpace> pa porastao je 
<ivoks> al mi se sve vise zaduzujemo, a bdp samo pada
<SilverSpace> za cca 1%
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nije
<ivoks> to je manje od inflacije
<ivoks> dakle, pao je
<SilverSpace> statisticki 
<ivoks> mos se jebat kad SDP ne kuzi trzisnu ekonomiju
<SilverSpace> jebiga kak da kuzi kad nitko od njih nikad nije radio 
<ravilov> poor ivoks, i dalje se bori s vjetrenjacama
<ivoks> nisu to vjetrenjace
<ravilov> sam se ti tjesi
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSav51fVlKU
<datase> ravilov: Title: Chariots of Fire Theme • Vangelis [HD], Views: 83501, Rating: 98.769226%
<ivoks> to su samo debili za koje ocito treba bolje naoruzanje :)
<SilverSpace> planet povoljan za zivot hm 
<SilverSpace> cega 
<SilverSpace> stakora 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: tolko seres po ovima kao da su hdz-u sami strucnjaci
<Hrki>  i jedni i drugi su nesposobni, samo ovisi ciju pricu pusis
<Hrki> domoljublje, obitelj i crkvu ili pedere i demokraciju
<SilverSpace> Hrki: gdje sam ja govorio i velicao hdz 
<SilverSpace> ne trkeljaj 
<Hrki> pa nisi nikada srao po njima, samo po sdp-u
<SilverSpace> kad ja to nisam prao i po hdz 
<Hrki> po tvojim izajavama mislim da zivis u ratom zaracenom podrucju :)
<SilverSpace> oni me trenutno ne zanimaju 
<jelly-home> kad bi oni bili jednako nesposobni i na vlasti, bili bi jednako i na tapeti...
<SilverSpace> istina 
<Mmike> "S kojom drzavom granici Rusija? S kojom hoce! "
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/azijski-strsljeni-koji-lete-40-kmh-u-francuskoj-ubili-sestero-ljudi-933691
<Hrki> samo je problem, da svi znaju sta trebaju napraviti ali nitko nema muda
<Hrki> treba dati otkaz pola njima u drzavnim sluzbama
<Hrki> opet mi nije jasno zasto oni rade skraceno, a ja danas rokam nocnu smjenu :D
<SilverSpace> otkazi nisu rjesenje 
<Hrki> zasto oni rade skraceno a nemaju para ?
<Hrki> zasto ne rade subotom?
<SilverSpace> e to je problem kaj sefa boli kujac 
<Hrki> nije to do sefa
<Hrki> to je do glupih zakona
<Hrki> zasto oni dobivaju otpremnine, a mi ugovore svaka 3 mjeseca ?
<SilverSpace> nije to zakon ostavstina sfrj
<Hrki> zasto napravimo 3x brze i bolje nego ovi papani
<Hrki> zasto nize kvalificirani radnik u gredelju ima vecu placu nego nas tehnicki direktor? :D
<Hrki> sve sami jugo uhljebi
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekof bila kontrola u podne u drzavnoj firmi i nije ih bilo 70$
<SilverSpace> %
<OneKorea> uhljebi
<SilverSpace> tko je tu kriv
<Hrki> a daj mi reci kakva korist sefa u drzavnoj firmi kada nemoze dati nikome otkaz
<Hrki> zasto je radnik u drzavnoj firmi zasticen vise nego licki medvjed?
<SilverSpace> mozes mozes bez brige 
<SilverSpace> zasticeni su rodbinski 
<Hrki> u svakoj zemlji radnici u proizvodnji imaju vecu placu nego u tim glupim administracijama, osim kod nas
<SilverSpace> gle ja sam imao 100-120 ljudi i sve je bilo ok 
<SilverSpace> a kad sam dosao svi su se smijali kakva je bagra 
<SilverSpace> za tjedan dana se nitko nije bunio 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: i to vojnika ne radnika 
<SilverSpace> samo trebas imati plan 
<Hrki> a u kojem djelu sluzbe ?
<SilverSpace> kak mislis kojem djelu 
<Hrki> to je bila drzavna sluzba?
<ivoks> postoji puno problema, nema jedno rjesenje
<ivoks> politika taj problem nece rjesavati jer im to znaci gubitak izbora
<ivoks> lijepo je onaj ekonomist rekao
<ivoks> ogranicavanje placa direktora u javnim poduzecima je notorna glupost
<ivoks> odnosno, nije cilj smanjiti troskove
<ivoks> vec je cilj te mjere bio izbaciti kvalitetne ljude i postaviti svoje politicki podobne predstavnike
<ivoks> i ja bi se slozio da je to bila namjera
<jelly-home> s tim da "izbaciti kvalitetne ljude" nije cilj nego nuspojava
<ivoks> a ako je postojala namjera da se uhljebi postave na te pozicije, onda govorimo o zlocinaskoj organizaciji
<jelly-home> tu i tamo ce i neki podoban raditi dobro svoj posal
<ivoks> hoce, ali vecina nece doci raditi za tu placu kada u privatnom sektoru mogu dobiti bolje
<jelly-home> al uhljebljivanje nije samo na nivou upper mgta nego i nize
<ivoks> da se pusti da poduzecima rukovode sposobni ljudi i da im se da slobodne ruke, sve bi se poslozilo u roku godinu-dvije
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> ali gornji management to moze rijesiti
<ivoks> postavljanjem kvalitetnog kadra za middle management
<ivoks> i da vidis
<jelly-home> kolektivni ugovori su slozeni tak da je jako jako tesko nekog otpustiti ako samo ne radi
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> sindikati u hrvatskoj su za streljanje
<ivoks> uopce se ne bore za radnike
<jelly-home> nod
<ivoks> vec iskljucivo za nerad
<ivoks> i nije mi jasna vlast koja im dodvorava
<jelly-home> vlast je nominalno socijaldemokratska, iz istog toga
<jelly-home> tova*
<ivoks> nominalno, da
<ivoks> problem je sto je HDZ socijaldemokratska stranka
<ivoks> a SDP je prava komunisticka :)
<ivoks> u biti ni nemamo centar
<jelly-home> SDP nije odavno komunisticka stranka
<ivoks> ma je, pogledaj im ekonomiju
<ivoks> to je komunisticka ekonomija - jacanje drave i represije
<ivoks> drzave
<ivoks> boli me neka stvar za zabrane pjesama i slicnih gluposti
<ivoks> oni vode komunisticku ekonomiju - svi ste krivi dok ne dokazete suprotno
<ivoks> i mi cemo vas opaliti po dzepu
<ivoks> i drzava je svetinja
<ivoks> to je komunizam
<ivoks> zasto ja od 2011. poslujem u strahu?
<ivoks> od 2007. do 2011. sam poslovao za zebnjom, kako ovo, kako ono
<ivoks> sad me strah da mi ne dodje inspekcija i nadje neki drek i zatvori
<ivoks> to nije uloga drzave
<ivoks> drzava bi trebala ukazati na propuste
<ivoks> to je socijaldemokracija
<ivoks> a kada drzava kaznjava bez da te opomene, to je represija
<ivoks> red? naravno, prvi sam u redu za red :)
<ivoks> ali nije red palicom po bubrezima ako napravis prekrsaj
<ivoks> mijenjanje zakona svakih 6 mjeseci, tek toliko da te stalno drze u prekrsaju
<ivoks> naravno da nitko nece ulagati - jer ne znas smijes li
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> da se toga puno sredit ali interes nije na resenju nego na sebi 
<SilverSpace> osobni interes 
<weshmashian> /clear
<weshmashian> takoc :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: lol
<SilverSpace> krivi terminal 
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NpemFgUH08
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: EPIC FAIL durante a apresentação de drone da Marinha Portuguesa, Views: 283806, Rating: 96.26667%
<Hrki> ivoks: tocno to sta si rekao, sefovi / direktori u javnim poduzecima su obicni nebitni fikusi koji nemaju volje za rad jer nema nagrade ako napravi dobar posao
<Hrki> on zna kad dojdu drugi na vlast da automatski leti i briga njega
<Hrki> ceka da mu istekne mandat i onda na neku drugu poziciju
<Hrki> a da ma placa raste prema uspjesnosti i da mu jedino neuspijeh garantira otkaz a ne ministri to bi bila druga stvar
<Hrki> ali nista od toga jer je bit stranki uhljebljivanje svojih ljudi
<SilverSpace> guzice
<SilverSpace> eto vec digli gorivo
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> svaku 
 * Mmike trazi nuerbunrngrring
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<Mmike> markosejic, igras rfactor? Imas nordschleife?
<markosejic> ne
<Mmike> zasto novi ubuntu ima sugavi font u konzoli?
<Mmike> 12.04 je imao klasican onaj normalni :)
<markosejic> ja sam samo probao u live mode
<SilverSpace> mnjauuuuuu
<SilverSpace> da bit ce to veliki napredak 
<SilverSpace> https://www.adafruit.com/blog/2014/04/11/first-look-raspberry-pi-compute-module-photo-gallery-raspberrypi-raspberry_pi/
<ravilov> Mmike, xterm mi vec godinama ima isti font :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jHw2cc
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
<SilverSpace> http://www.adafruit.com/images/1200x900/1089-00.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-19
<Mmike> ravilov, za xterm trebaju xi
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<MmikeDOMA> masina sa sudje je jedan od boljih izuma 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep
<SilverSpace> moja mama je bila protiv kad sam je htio kupit 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> znam to
<Mmike> frendovi isto tak pricaju
<Mmike> 'joj, sta ce nam to, nas je dvoje, 3 tanjura oprat nakon rucka, nesh ti'
<SilverSpace> i nakon dvije godine se pokvarila poludila je 
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> luda je bila dok nije majstor doso
<SilverSpace> jesi gledao kvalifikacije
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> zaspo sam na zadnj3 minute :)
<Mmike> Idem bas odvozit 3-4 kruga, dok se dete ne digne.
<Mmike> A onda - krecenje.
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2HESzcoh2o
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: F1 2014 - 04 Chinese GP - Post-Qualifying: Top 3, Views: 301, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj mene drugi tjedan ceka krecenje
<rete> "Kada će u Remetinec članovi hrvatskog kutleraja?"
<rete> Bilić je Matiću tada postavio pitanje: "Kada će u Remetinec različiti Kalmete, Linići, Jakovčići, pa ja ću reći još i Ježići, vrhovnici, Pavići, Todorići, Štrokovi, Končari, ispričavam se nekome od ove elite ako ga nisam nabrojio, i drugi dio bankarske, odvjetničke pa i medijske mafijaške strukture, dakle, jednog hrvatskog kutleraja?"
<rete> :D
<SilverSpace> http://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Windows-Vs-Mac-Vs-Linux-Jokes_1.jpg
<ravilov> emisija o Putinu na viasat history
<ravilov> ctcp bi bio odusevljen
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> http://raspored.bnet.hr/#2014-04-19/913/6a7ff0ce2a37f7fa1bb46a4f68ddb093
<SilverSpace> ne gleda mi se ta njuska
<SilverSpace> poprilicno mi ljigav
<SilverSpace> bas sam jucer gledao koliko trosim na gluposti dx ebay cca 300kn mjesecno
<ravilov> uuu http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/11be/
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kao sto rekoh, ti si samo veliko dijete
<ravilov> a velika djeca imaju skupe igracke
<SilverSpace> :) hobi mi je oduvijek bila elektronika 
<SilverSpace> tu bi mogo potrositi hrpu para :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: predobro :)
<ravilov> obavezno pogledaj video
<ravilov> i ja sam imao puno hobija, ali kako odrastes tako postanu manje bitni
<ravilov> familija uvijek na prvom mjestu
<ravilov> samo pomak u tome kako zelis provodit (ograniceno) vrijeme
<ravilov> a i resurse
<SilverSpace> ja bi onog Troopersa na kraju 
<SilverSpace> netjak se ne moze docekati do 8h 
<SilverSpace> sve si je vec isplanirao 
<SilverSpace> lud je za star warsima
<SilverSpace> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1549/?srp=12
<ravilov> ufff pre-preskupo
<ravilov> takve stvari mi klincima kupujemo rabljene :)
<Mmike> flji fljo
<SilverSpace> kisa kisa
<tonil> no no no limit
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqAic1JG-cY
<datase> tonil: Title: Bodybangers feat. Victoria Kern & Godfrey Egbon - No Limit (Official Video HD), Views: 650057, Rating: 97.34798%
<tonil> yo ljudi kako praznici prolaze
<tonil> nema nikog
<tonil> -.-
<Vlado9A3CY> tonil, kako nema nikog, vidis da trenutno ima cak 32 korisnika na ovom kanalu :)
<SilverSpace> spavaca
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> pomazem zeni oko kolaca u kuhinji :)
<Vlado9A3CY> samo sam dosao baciti oko na irc, da ne propustim slucajno kaj od zivotne vaznosti :D
<SilverSpace> ja bas jucer bacio kaj bum prvo radio i odlucio one tvoje lampe iskoristit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je bas 
<Vlado9A3CY> tak i treba... prvo treba iskoristiti sve kaj se ima doma, a tek onda na e-bay :)
<ravilov> tonil, jadne li obrade
<ravilov> nista do originala
<SilverSpace> je sve doma imam
<SilverSpace> jedino cu nekog morati za drvo ulovit ko ima finu pilu 
<tonil> ravilov, da nisi previse nostalgican,meni je osobno bolje od originala 
<SilverSpace> da mi dascice izreze
<ravilov> tonil, nisam
<ravilov> zena je prekrestava i to zna pa se prodaje sexom
<Vlado9A3CY> ja nazalost nemam finu pilu...
<Vlado9A3CY> brb
<ravilov> (sad ce je skocit nabavit)
<SilverSpace> pazi kolace
<tonil> ravilov, pazi ovu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzxBuTdrr4Y
<datase> tonil: Title: The Chainsmokers - #Selfie (The Dancing Usher vs Excited Young Fan), Views: 622786, Rating: 99.04233%
<tonil> klinac roka :D
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat star wars
<markosejic> d vecer
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dorscluc-2014/132035.aspx
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUvVD2T1_CY
<datase> tonil: Title: Vakula se ceri!, Views: 73371, Rating: 94.013606%
<banderaz> -OpenDonations:#dogecoin- Due to popular demand, Freenode is having to expand its bandwidth allocation on affiliated servers and this costs money.  Please help us keep Freenode running smooth with a small Dogecoin donation to: Canonical Ltd. DTynGEnCSsvjekF4GGQVTPyXo5wfE78wb6
<banderaz> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-20
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/m5ThH 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> oi oi
<tonil> sretan uskrs!
<tonil> sta je ovo muk
<tonil> nigdi nikoga
<tonil> ccc
<tonil> nije valjda da jos svi spavaju
<MmikeKrevet> e :)
<MmikeKrevet> zash live timing vise nema informacije o poretku, najbrzim krugovima i tome?
<SilverSpace> foma zabranila 
<MmikeKrevet> kaj?
<SilverSpace> koji to program 
<MmikeKrevet> seres
<MmikeKrevet> pa nema nist
<MmikeKrevet> ma na f1.com
<MmikeKrevet> java applet u browseru
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<MmikeKrevet> valjda zato kaj te forsaju da kupis mobile app
<MmikeKrevet> ne kuzim
<MmikeKrevet> kaj nije vettel na startu ujebo i oso iza alonsa?
 * tonil nevata nista osim 4 programa
<tonil> ko prenosi f1 uopce?
<SilverSpace> ja sam kupio aplikaciju za ipad
<tonil> znam da slovenci imaju hd kanal bas za formulu 
<tonil> al ja sam u dalmaciji
<tonil> :(
<SilverSpace> rtl 
<SilverSpace> njemacki ja tu gledam 
 * MmikeKrevet gleda na sloveniji
<MmikeKrevet> tonil: imas vipstand
<tonil> ich bin nicht so gut mit Deutsch Sprache, aber ich hatte es in der Schule
<MmikeKrevet> http://www.vipboxeu.co/motorsports/217177/1/chinese-f1-gp-race---fia-formula-one-world-championship-2014-live-stream-online.html
<tonil> vipstand ?
<tonil> ah ok
<tonil> hvala
<MmikeKrevet> nije bas HD stream, al' radi ok
<MmikeKrevet> i BBCjev je
<SilverSpace> wiziwig
<SilverSpace> tu ima i hd
<MmikeKrevet> kaj
<MmikeKrevet> usrali masu jadnog :)
<MmikeKrevet> SilverSpace: daj url
<tonil> MmikeKrevet, sjecas se ovoga  ta pisma mi je obiljezila djetinjstvo skaka san ko ludjak na nju nediljom kad bi bila na tvu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_uuYCRUhV8
<datase> tonil: Title: DJ Visage Formula 1 Schumacher song, Views: 480977, Rating: 97.42262%
<SilverSpace> MmikeKrevet: massu usrao alonso na startu 
<MmikeKrevet> ma to da
<MmikeKrevet> i peder nece kaznu dobit
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ali ne zadnju lijevu
<MmikeKrevet> al' ovo u bosku
<MmikeKrevet> da
<MmikeKrevet> :)
<MmikeKrevet> what jelly-home says :)
<MmikeKrevet> zdravo, jelly-home  :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/dndZ4Z
<jelly-home> ohai
<MmikeKrevet> SilverSpace: za ovo sve treba externi player
<tonil> nist
<tonil> onda
<tonil> koristim Mmikeov link
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ppS4wU
<SilverSpace> ja inace prije gledao na sopcast 
<jelly-home> meni radi onaj squirrel od prosli put
<jelly-home> nije HD, al mogao bi biti 720p
<tonil> MmikeDOMA, jes igra f1 2013
<tonil> zadnji sta sam upalio je bio iz 2011
<tonil> pa se pitam jesu ista poboljsali
<tonil> inace kisa i efekti kad pada su zakon odradjeni
<tonil> iako gameplay nije nesto
<tonil> ahaha
<tonil> kako ga je presisa
<jelly-home> :>
<jelly-home> mislis, _nije_ presisa
<tonil> MmikeKrevet, ti stvarno u krevetu?
<SilverSpace> nema tu vise uzbudenja kad cujes zvuk
<SilverSpace> prelose 
<SilverSpace> idem se i ja sad izvuc iz kreveta na dorucak pa pogledat kraj
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<tonil> jutro Vlado9A3CY 
<Vjetar> juto
<tonil> pump the jam
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaC7oM1QKa0
<datase> tonil: Title: Bodybangers - Pump Up The Jam (Official Video HD), Views: 1333600, Rating: 93.5879%
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesu kolaci gotovi 
<SilverSpace> nisu zagorjeli radi irca
<jelly-home> nego radi cega
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<tonil> ah da
<tonil> kolaci
<tonil> moram natrat mater da napravi nesto
<markosejic> ja imam kolaca 3 vrste
<tonil> posto ja nisam bas strucan u kuvanju kolaca
<SilverSpace> kak se klima zadnji spojler kod hamiltona 
<Vjetar> Na današnji dan, 20. travnja 1992. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCP2-Bfhy04
<datase> Vjetar: Title: Queen & Annie Lennox  & David Bowie - Under Pressure - HD, Views: 5905860, Rating: 98.348464%
<Vjetar> stari smo :)
<MmikeKrevet> mercedesi ubijaju
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPbubDSaGyk
<datase> tonil: Title: TJR - What's Up Suckaz, Views: 3156248, Rating: 98.02208%
<SilverSpace> MmikeKrevet: yep i to daleko su naprijed ispred svih 
<SilverSpace> hm sve kineskinje vise od hamiltona 
<SilverSpace> skoro za glavu 
<MmikeKrevet> lol :)
<calmpitbull> sretan uskrs svima
<calmpitbull> pinca, sunka, hren, jaja i ostale kerefeke
<Mmike> veli frend: happy Zombie Jesus day
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> There are two kinds of people in the world:
<Mmike> Those that can extrapolate from incomplete data.
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, evo radim na tome da zavrsim kolace :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mislis da ih potamanis :)
<SilverSpace> malo prije susjeda novu rundu donesla 
<Vlado9A3CY> meni je to s tvojom susjedom sumnjivo :D
<SilverSpace> kaj je sad ovo RASPBIAN ima 780mb
<SilverSpace> 2962227200 bytes (3,0 GB) copied, 409,834 s, 7,2 MB/s
<SilverSpace> Because someone waved a chequered flag at Lewis Hamilton on the wrong lap, the results in Shanghai have to be changed. According to the FIA’s Article 43.2 of the Sporting Regulations, “should for any reason the end-of-race signal be given before the leading car completes the scheduled number of laps, or the prescribed time has been completed, the race will be deemed to have finished when the leading car last crossed the line before the signal 
<SilverSpace> joj kina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kakva utrka takav i kraj
<ravilov> sretna jaja!
<SilverSpace> upravo ih pogledah i vidim da bas nisu sretna :)
<ravilov> pa poradi na tome onda :p
<obruT> to ionak sredis za minutu-dvije :)
<SilverSpace> rpi i kobra ce me raspizdit 
<SilverSpace> koj me kujac tjera da pod stare dane ucim pythona
<ravilov> i ja se pitam
<SilverSpace> ravilov: dosada
<ravilov> mora da imas puno previse vremena u zivotu kad ti stigne bit dosadno :p
<SilverSpace> ovo bum si uzel sigurno kad bude dostuono https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/john-cole/arduberry-unite-raspberry-pi-and-arduino
<banderaz> staeto
<SilverSpace> arduino za rpi
<SilverSpace> o da osjecam posljedice zderacine
<SilverSpace> jao si ga meni sutra ujutro 
<banderaz> hm, jel problem ak mi struja u kuci nema uzemljenje?
<banderaz> sad sam skonto da mi na kucistu od kompa ide struja
<banderaz> i spojim USB ladicu i hdd u nju
<banderaz> i struje ima i po ladici i po samom HDDu
<banderaz> isprobo sam sa ispitivacem
<banderaz> (bar pretpostavljam da je to do neuzemljenja)
<banderaz> nije jaka struja, ni ne osjetim kad taknem
<banderaz> al opet
<banderaz> malo me brine
<SilverSpace> kaj nemas suko steker
<SilverSpace> mora ti bit uzemljeno 
<banderaz> a ocito ne mora kad nije :D
<banderaz> bog zna ko je to radio
<banderaz> imam suko steker
<banderaz> al vjerojatno nije spojena zica za uzemljenje
<banderaz> ne kuzim se u to
<Mmike> koji je  ono mining kanal
<Mmike> jelly-home, ?
<SilverSpace> banderaz: ni ja bas puno 
<Mmike> banderaz, najcesce oce bit bed
<Mmike> a ovo kaj ti ide po ladici je fest bed :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da to mozes iznjeriti 
<banderaz> cini se da je nekih 5-10 V
<banderaz> jel mogu komponente stradat od tog? :D
<SilverSpace> mislim da sa jednom zaruljom to mozes vidjeti kad spojis fazu i uzemljenje
<banderaz> ono, stavim ispitivac direkt na hdd i svijetli :D
<Mmike> uzmi unimer i izmjeri
<Mmike> stani bos i dotakni hdd     :)
<banderaz> xD
<SilverSpace> :)
<banderaz> skuzio sam kad sam odsarafljivo stranice od kucista
<banderaz> sarafam i svako malo me nes "pikne"
<banderaz> mislio sam da se neka iglica zabila u sarafciger
<banderaz> gledam, nigdje nis
<SilverSpace> ja sam jednom zginul na glup nacin kod frenda u viksi
<banderaz> a napajanje je na OFF
<banderaz> probam ispitivacem, kad ono svijetli
<banderaz> kak ima struje kad je na OFF :D
<banderaz> kaj je jos najbolje
<SilverSpace> mozda ti je krivo i instalacija slozena
<banderaz> iscupam strujni kabel skroz
<StephenS> ON
<banderaz> iscupam strujni kabel skroz kad ono i dalje svijetli :D
<banderaz> ide i prek VGA kabla
<StephenS> ovo me pocelo smarati
<banderaz> s monitora
<banderaz> do kucista od kompa
<banderaz> SilverSpace : pa valjda...
<banderaz> to je problem samo sta nema uzemljenje, jel tak?
<SilverSpace> mozda ti je negdje nula i uzemljenje spojeno 
<SilverSpace> ne znam trebalo bi bit uzemljenje
<banderaz> a neda mi se sad raskopavat zidne uticnice :S
<banderaz> vidim na netu da se spominje nekakvo nulovanje
<SilverSpace> e da
<banderaz> da mogu nulu spojit na taj kurac za uzemljenje na suko uticnici
<banderaz> to bi onda isto trebalo sljakat, ha?
<SilverSpace> ali to ti ne vrijedi ako nemas uzemljenje
<banderaz> kak
<banderaz> sta nije to ko zamjena za uzemljenje
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> nema zamjene
<banderaz> "U kućnim instalacija umjesto posebnog zaštitnog vodiča ponekad se primjenjuje tzv. nulovanje, tj. priključenje nul-vodiča i na zaštitne kontakte šuko-utičnica."
<SilverSpace> kod frenda na moru je vanjski tus drmao ponekad 
<SilverSpace> negdje je bilo krivo spojeno pa sam ja cjevi spojio na zamlji i problem nestao 
<Mmike> banderaz, imas suko uticnice, right?
<Mmike> i ne, nulu nesmijes spojit na zemlju
<Mmike> uzmi ispitivac i guraj ga po uticnicama. Vidi dal' ti svijetli samo na jednoj rupi (di ti je faza) ili na obje. Isto vidi dal' ti svijetli ako dotaknes zemlju.
<Mmike> Vrlo vjerojatno ti je oslo u kurac negdj enesto pa ti faza probija na zemlju - zato i imas struju po svem zivom. 
<Mmike> i, zovi fakin elektricara :)
<Mmike> root@mintalica:~# dpkg -l
<Mmike> dpkg-query: error: too-long line or missing newline in `
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> kra? :D
 * ravilov je nekad davno imao proboj na starom CRT monitoru koji se prosirio na kuciste kompa, to nije za igrat se
<ravilov> Mmike, probaj dpkg -l 2>&1 | vim -R -
<ravilov> i vidi jel ti prikazuje neke nevidljive kontrolne znakove
<jelly-home> Mmike: ##bitkojn
<jelly-home> u pretproslom stanu sam, kad se _iskljuci_ osigurac, imao struju na obje rupe u uticnici
<ravilov> jelly-home, preko susjedovih potrosaca :p
<ravilov> pitanje - kako da slozim private mount, specifican samo za odredjeni proces? treba mi na androidu, dakle dosta ograniceno okruzenje
<jelly-home> mumble mumble namespace mumble
<ravilov> pokusavam slozit nesto s tim ali mi ne ide
<ravilov> mozda private mount nije najjednostavnije rjesenje
<ravilov> ok evo situacija
<ravilov> imam neki background servis
<ravilov> negdje postoji neki folder, u njemu je hrpa modula (*.so) i config file
<ravilov> servis cita config i prema njemu ucitava module
<ravilov> ja bi sad htio imati modificirani config ali samo za taj jedan file (config i moduli su inace sistemski i koristi ih puno drugih stvari)
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> samo za taj jedan servis*
<ravilov> znaci sta god drugo pokrenem treba dobiti normalni config file, samo taj servis treba dobiti modificirani
<ravilov> najjednostavnije mi se cinilo tmpfs mount u koji kopiram sve module i promijenjeni config koji mountam preko postojeceg dira
<ravilov> pa mi treba ili private mount ili neki drugi mehanizam koji ce odmountati tmpfs sto je prije moguce
<ravilov> ili skroz neko drugo rjesenje...
<ravilov> servis je nazalost neki binary blob koji ima fiksni path do configa/modula i nema mogucnost kondicioniranja kroz environment ili slicno
<ravilov> (ovo tmpfs manevriranje bi naravno bilo u wrapper shell skripti)
<banderaz> Mmike : da, imam suko uticnice, ali ocito nije zica za uzemljenje zakacena. struje ima samo u jednoj rupi (desnoj). a kad probam s multimetrom spojit tu desnu rupu i ove suko pipke za uzemljenje, uopce ne pokazuje struju (tj. struja ne prolazi sto znaci da uzemljenje nije spojeno)
<banderaz> i kak mislis ovo "dal svijetli ak dotaknem zemlju"? :D
<ravilov> o svasta
<ravilov> "desnu rupu i ove suko pipke za uzemljenje, uopce ne pokazuje struju (tj. struja ne prolazi sto znaci da  uzemljenje nije spojeno)
<ravilov> "
<ravilov> ne, to ne znaci to
<Mmike> ravilov, ma, potrgan mi stick, filesystem coruptan, moram to sve ponovo naslozit
<Mmike> sad radi, pa nek radi :)
<Mmike> banderaz, cek cek
<Mmike> banderaz, prvo, za 'ak dotaknes zemlju' - suko uticnica ima one 'zlatne' 'konektore', to je uzemljenje. Dal', ako ispitivacem taknes to, tamo ima struje? (dal' svijetli)?
<Mmike> a drugo, sto si multimerom mjerio? Mosh mjernt napon, nemoj mjerit struju jer ces mjerit struju kratkog spoja pa ces a) skurit multimer, b) izbacit ce ti osigurac
<Mmike> a s obzirom da nemas ultra-brze osigurace doma (vjerojatno), prvo ce se skurit multimer a onda ce ti tek osigurac izbacit
<ravilov> Mmike, nda, nikako ne valja kad je muskom potrgan stick :p
<banderaz> evo provjerio, nema struje u uzemljenju
<banderaz> a multimetar stavmi na "500 V"
<banderaz> i onda mi prikazuje 221 V na uticnici
<banderaz> a ne prikazuje nis kad spojim na uzemljenje :D
<banderaz> ergo, mrtva zica
<banderaz> za uzemljenje
<banderaz> "a ne prikazuje nis kad spojim na uzemljenje" - kad spojim tu desnu rupu u kojoj ima struje i uzemljenje
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> spoji sa faznbriferom
<Mmike> ilitiga probirstiftom
<Mmike> to jest, ispitivacem :)
<Mmike> ispitivac radi tak da zatvori strujni krug kroz tebe
<banderaz> wops, ispravka :D
<banderaz> IMA struje na tim bocnim zicama za uzemljenje
<banderaz> lol
<banderaz> i na desnoj rupici na uticnici
<banderaz> samo nema na lijevoj rupici
<banderaz> znaci, mogo sam skurit multimetar :D
<banderaz> ?
<Mmike> kak mislis 'nema na lijevoj'
<banderaz> cek, idem s multimetrom izmjerit kolko ima struje na tim zicama za uzemljenje
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> cekaj
<banderaz> pa s ispitivacem sam probo
<Mmike> bogara mu :D
<banderaz> suko uticnica na zidu
<banderaz> ljeva i desna rupa :D
<Mmike> znaci, ispitivacem 'imas struje' na jednoj rupi u uticnici i na zlatnim konektorima di je zemlja?
<banderaz> da
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> nesh skutir multimer ako mjeris napon
<Mmike> skurit ces ga ak ides mjerit struju :D
<banderaz> aha, amperazu? :D
<banderaz> to necu, ne znam ni koje su postavke za to na multimetru xD
<Mmike> ok, probaj sad sve tri kombinacije sa voltmetrom, lijeva/desna, lijeva/zlatna, desna/zlatna
<banderaz> jedino kaj znam na tome je okrenut ga na 500 V i 200 V :D
<Mmike> i vidi kol'ki ti napon sto daje
<banderaz> ok
<banderaz> brb
<ravilov> *BOOM*
<Mmike> "We have launched an ASIC server for those individuals or entities wishing to test and deploy scrypt ASIC's. We are willing to work with those deploying ASIC's to get the right difficulty settings required for optimum performance."
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> eh, krivi kanal
<banderaz> hm, zanimljivo
<banderaz> moram stavit na "2000 mV" da reagira
<banderaz> onda pokazuje vrijednost 30-50
<banderaz> skace gore dolje
<banderaz> znaci, neka mala struja je na zici za uzemljenje
<banderaz> a sto se tice ispitivaca
<banderaz> on radi al dost slabije svijetli
<Mmike> ha
<banderaz> neg na ovoj desnoj rupici
<Mmike> a jesi probo ostale uticnice u stanu/kuci?
<banderaz> da
<banderaz> sve ostale su ok
<banderaz> na uzemljenju nema nikakvog signala struje
<banderaz> + ne pusta struja po komponentama
<banderaz> znaci, na ovoj uticnici nije ubaceno uzemljenje i u tom je problem?
<banderaz> i btw otkud ta slaba struja na uzemljenju ak nigdje nije spojeno xD
<ravilov> iz zraka
<ravilov> bez sale
<ravilov> cmon, pricamo o milivoltima
<ravilov> also, pricamo o naponu a ne struji
<ravilov> nema struje
<banderaz> a kak tog na drugim uticnicama nema? zato jer JE uzemljeno pa odma odlazi (ak sam dobro shvatio)?
<banderaz> uglavnom, ak ignoriramo "moju sigurnost", jel moze sta bit komponentama? :D
<ravilov> recimo
<banderaz> sad sam isprobo cijeli komp
<banderaz> ima struje na grafi, cooleru, USB portovima.. :D
<banderaz> sve je pod naponom
<banderaz> di god taknem xD
<ravilov> naravno da moze nesto biti
<ravilov> to je opasno i po zivot i po komp
<ravilov> to treba sanirati jucer
<banderaz> pa ok, ja ni niko nikad ne dira po kompu
<banderaz> al kaj moze bit komponentama
<ravilov> samo se ti tjesi
<banderaz> radi mi tak vec 2 mjeseca komp
<ravilov> aha...
<banderaz> pa spojit cu ja to uzemljenje, nije problem
<banderaz> sam me zanima ovak teoretski
<banderaz> zanimljivo mi
<ravilov> ja uvijek jurim 200 km/h po naseljenim podrucjima i nikad se nista nije dogodilo, ocigledno to znaci da je jurnjava potpuno sigurna :p
<banderaz> po ovome, komponentama nis nemre bit?
<banderaz> ravilov xD
<ravilov> kuciste pod naponom - ogromni potencijal za katastrofu
<ravilov> bude samo malcice vlazniji zrak
<ravilov> skoci iskra
<ravilov> ako mislis da je kompu ok i da mu se nista nece desit, stavi sebe u kavez pod naponom
<ravilov> i zivi tako
<banderaz> ma ok, sredit cu to, sam me zanima
<banderaz> al to je vjerojatno jako niska struja na maticnoj?
<banderaz> btw mislio sam da ovaj ispitivac ne reagira ak je ispod 100 V
<ravilov> ajmo opet
<ravilov> NEMA STRUJE
<banderaz> pise na njemu "100-250 V"
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> koje si ti skole zavrsio?
<banderaz> not elektricarsku :D
<ravilov> vidi se
<Mmike> ravilov, kavez pod naponom se zove faradejev kavez i vrlo je siguran :)
<ravilov> Mmike, znam za faradejev kavez i ne pricam o tome :p
<ravilov> cek
<ravilov> faradejev kavez != kavez pod naponom
<Mmike> nesh sam napravio
<Mmike> i vise mi KDE ne skace na desktop di mi je browser kad kliknem na link u xchatu
<Mmike> funky :D
<ravilov> ...
<ravilov> opce nemam pojma o cemu pricas
<ravilov> Mmike, bolje mi reci zasto je bash cudan na mom telefonu
<ravilov> shell skripta: cd /foo/bar/baz ; nekiproces & ; cd /
<ravilov> bash to izvrsi ovako: cd /foo/bar/baz ; cd / ; nekiproces &
<Mmike> ravilov, pojma
<Mmike> imas cudan bash?
<Mmike> mozda imas dash :D
<ravilov> normali standardni bash
<SilverSpace> ln
<Vlado9A3CY> ln :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-13
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> Gut Morgen
<Mmike> vileni: lol (re: mercedes s krovnim nosacem :) )
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<vileni> Mmike: da nije rege, pomislio bih da je rusija :)
<tonil> jelly, naletih na ovog endema,iako su na balkanu cajke u porastu nije ni u murici drugacije https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWMw4vE3J8s
<datase> YouTube: Rich Homie Quan - Flex (Ooh, Ooh, Ooh) - 0:03:01 - 2,622,338 views - 22790 likes / 2140 dislikes
<tonil> http://i.imgur.com/IemCA0w.gifv
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bome Legend jos uvijek radi super sa CM romom
<vileni> SilverSpace: koja verzija? :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> CM 7.2 za legend 
<SilverSpace> vileni: android 2.3.7
<SilverSpace> to je zadnja stable 
<SilverSpace> nisam probao bete 4.2
<CrazyLemon> CM više nema stable brancha ツ
<CrazyLemon> tako da traži milestone 
<rut> dd
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: aha
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=legend
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace nemas srece :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562595&page=164
<SilverSpace> ima beta verzija to mi se ne da stavljati 
<SilverSpace> ovo radi sasvim solidno na legend
<CrazyLemon> ja bi trebao naci motherboard za S2.. jos uvijek je super uredjaj i jedan ljepsih telefona till date
<SilverSpace> jucer u kutiji naso htc legend vec i zaboravio na njega i reko da vidim jel su sto popravili sa rotanjem bilo je prije komplicirano to napraviti 
<SilverSpace> i vidi vraga ima alat 
<SilverSpace> i sve ok proslo 
<SilverSpace> CM 
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_legend
<SilverSpace> prije je to bilo fakat zajebano 
<SilverSpace> jos sam imao i krivu verziju  HBOOT_a
<SilverSpace> mogo bi sad i sony :)
 * SilverSpace je ljeni pero za te stvari  
 * CrazyLemon nije ljen a ni pero ali radije koristi offical android OTA update
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' ima kaj za s3 mini da je jednostavno uturit na njega?
<tonil> rut, vozdra mesas li 'sta
<tonil> Mmike, kolio su ti romovi sigurni u usporedbi sa offical,cini mi se sve kao 2004 i windows xp black ultra edition,zato se bojim upustati
<Mmike> tonil: zast pretpostavljas da su oficial romovi sigurni :)
<tonil> Mmike, hunch zasto ne bi bili korejski osim kineskoga shita
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cemo pogledati :)
<tonil> Mmike, zar se stavaljanjem custom solucije ne izdvajas iz mora vecine i postajes interesantna meta
<tonil> kako bilo zaba bankarstvo ne bih stavljao ni na oficial ni na custom
<tonil> :\
<SilverSpace> tonil: toliko ljudi radi oko toga dali stvarno mislis da se netko ne bi izlanuo 
<tonil> SilverSpace, prepostavka je majka svih zajeba
<jelly> SilverSpace: ko se izlane, pravac gitmo
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu xperia miro natjerati u fastboot mode
<SilverSpace> kaj god radio 
<SilverSpace> Vol+ button on your xperia device, connect USB Cable to PC
<SilverSpace> i to ne radi 
<tonil> SilverSpace, ajde kad si u tome,molio bi te za savjet,preporuka zamjene za note 4
<tonil> nesto snaznije ali manje
<tonil> da ima ok kameru
<SilverSpace> jebemu kak kak ne radi a bez toga ne mogu otkljucati bootloader
<SilverSpace> koji sam dobio na sluzbenoj stranici 
<SilverSpace> tonil: kaj kupujes novi mob note je sasvim ok
<tonil> SilverSpace, dati cu ovaj prijateljici,uzeo bi za sebe nesto flagshipa
<SilverSpace> nerado dajem takve savjete za to moras sam se odlucit
<rut> ko sto flesa ?
<rut> silver sto flesas ?
<BotaniCar> Hvalio se Amerikanac Bosancu kako ima ranč kojeg ne može za tri dana autom obići, a Bosanac će njemu:
<BotaniCar> – Im'o sam i ja taki auto pa sam ga prod'o.
<rut> tonil sto tebe muci ?
<rut> tonil ne mjesam nista .. ko je vidio musko mjesat ??!!
<rut> muffin :)
<rut> muffin .. daj nemoj me .. pa necu sam vodit konverzaciju 
<tonil> rut, proliće je,muci me nejebica
<tonil> posto sam izbirljiv
<rut> tonil pa di je ona sa fax-a ?
<rut> tonil desanka .. ?
<tonil> rut, draze su mi iz livna, ona sa faxa,bojim se da bio pokupio stogod od nje,a nije mi bas pristojno da kazem platit cu prvo testiranje
<rut> tonil aj . nadi nesto i uzivaj 
<rut> tonil neda mi se o sexu i vezama i tome sl. pisat
<tonil> rut, sto se desilo,zar je umro lastan,prije dvije godine jedva si bio docekao
<tonil> :\ kako se neki ljudi promjene
<rut> ko kaze da sam se promjenio 
<rut> tonil ostao sam isti 
<BotaniCar> Bah
<BotaniCar> Pričaju dva klinca i jedan kaže:– Moj tata je bolji ot tvoga!  – E pa moja mama je bolja od tvoje! – Znam! To kaže i moj tata!!
<tonil> BotaniCar, Who needs bitches when you can have cows - http://i.imgur.com/G5bDaRl.jpg
<BotaniCar> Opa, lizanje na najjace ! :) Ovako nisam ni tripove lizao ! :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<ivoks> ima netko od vas volkswagen?
<ivoks> koji je dobar vw servis kod nas?
<jelly> https://github.com/tdryer/hangups open sos klajent za gugl hengauts
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kHl4FoK1Ys
<datase> YouTube: Modern Talking - You're My Heart, You're My Soul - 0:03:15 - 49,322,188 views - 112290 likes / 4177 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ti je, pa mi smo gospoda :0
<ivoks> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/9622e3d1-db6b-4865-9973-77a53242d7aa.jpeg
<ivoks> ne to
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11119105_10206481871746058_4735808845526648442_n.jpg?oh=f7b64e6d7a4a0314b11c8663668dc074&oe=55A0652C
<ivoks> to
<jelly> dakle ti ne znaš koliko poreza imaš platit? :-)
<Mmike> Upoznal sam kolegu slovenca :) Srecom on prica hrvatski :)
<jelly> A gde je Nataša?  Muči me to 
<ivoks> Mmike: a, kak se ono zove...
<ivoks> pricao sam s njim neki dan
<ivoks> Mmike: stara mu je hrvatica
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> shell kupio bg
<ivoks> to je primarno lng kompanija
<ivoks> hm hm
<jelly> bg?
<ivoks> bg group
<jelly> hm, nikad cuo
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> samo jedan od najvecih proizvodjaca plina
 * jelly zna za shell, bp, exxon i gazprom, i to je to
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BG_Group
<jelly> ne bi ni za gazprom znao da nije rusija u vijestima
<ivoks> znas i za aral
<ivoks> i omv
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> i lukoil
<ivoks> al da... shell kupovinom bga ima ozbiljne pretenzije na lng
<ivoks> ne bi jos rekao da odustaju od nafte, ali ovo je vise nego koketiranje s plinom
<ivoks> http://www.shell.com/global/future-energy/natural-gas/liquefied-natural-gas/lng-market.html
<Mmike> ivoks: kak stignes pricat s edom i tu ovo :) 
<jelly> prvi odlazak u penziju u firmi
 * jelly se ubio u francuskoj salati, rotkvicama, mladom luku i kolacima
<Mmike> jelly: daj onaj URL o gitu opet, plz, nemrem do njega
<jelly> hmn koji?
<jelly> zadnje sto sam slao je cini mi se systemd ne git?
<jelly> Mmike: a bio je i onaj za neke improved bzr -> git skripte, jel to mislis
<Mmike> ne, ono sa git internal
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> Mmike: fak, ne znam na sto mislis :-)
<Mmike> jelly: mozda nisi ti posto
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sve mogu
<ivoks> Mmike: i popravljati probleme s kojima se bavite vec sat vremena
<Mmike> ivoks: mene su zvali pred 2 minute :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kad zavrsis, pingni
<jelly> Mmike: ili to ili mi je pamcenje u kcu
<ivoks> pa zavrsio sam
<ivoks> sad moram drugima objasnjavati kako se to radi
<ivoks> percona je sranje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: may I take a look?
<ivoks> vec sam resolvao
<ivoks> sva tri noda su u syncy
<ivoks> syncu
<ivoks> grstate je za sve isti
<ivoks> 150413 16:36:35 mysqld_safe WSREP: Recovered position cebceb8b-d7c0-11e4-b17e-9a956d498c70:3006553
<Mmike> pojest cu najveci kebab u gradu
<jelly> heh.  connect to t.ht.ht[70.39.84.229]:25: No route to host
<Mmike> NISAM JA
<obruT> jelly: ht.ht ? :)
<jelly> zanimljivo da postoji
<frainfreeze> sve postoji
<frainfreeze> osobito na .com, di god krenes neki kinezić se zasro -.-
<Mmike> jelly: https://codewords.recurse.com/issues/two/git-from-the-inside-out
<Mmike> jelly: al' sad kuzim da nisi to ti pejsto :)
<jelly> to niko nije pejsto, bar ga u mom logu nema
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja sam se pogubio malo
<Mmike> inace, vrijednos stivo
<jelly> negdje sam imao neki git i teorija grafova link koji sam cak razumio :
<jelly> mozda neka rana verzija onoga sto je sad na http://think-like-a-git.net/ al sad toga ima pun kua
<frainfreeze> kupuje tko od vas na protisu?
<frainfreeze> na izradbi narudzbe je padajuci izbornik koji, pazi sad, nepada.
<frainfreeze> Pa nisam siguran jeli placanje na transakcijski racun jedina opcija ili je to bug.
<frainfreeze> 88% da je bag jer site nije automatski izbacio jos neka polja :S
<jelly> frainfreeze: u protisu, ducanu, da
<jelly> na webu ne, jer je lakse prosetat se 5 minuta
<frainfreeze> jelly, ma da?
<frainfreeze> 5 min? ako zivis 5 min od protisa :P
<frainfreeze> meni je do protisa lipih 300km pa ako cu pješke... :) 
<jelly> dobro sad kad su se preselili dalje mozda je i 6 minuta
<obruT> meni je protis usput doma s posla pa isto radije odem u ducan
<jelly> di si ti doma da ti je usput
<obruT> Voltino :)
<jelly> ah
<tonil> ivoks, koje kompanije spadaju pod tu grupaciju
<tonil> sto se tice shella on je modenirizarni dutch east india company
<tonil> stvarno kojom hebenom flotom bg grupacija operira
<tonil> hahaha 25 carriera daj molim te
<tonil> to je ko da je autodesk kupio nekog proizvođača plugina za 3dsmax
<tonil> ivoks, aj kad imaju muda nek holandezi probaju belgijancima uzet exmar,e onda ćeš vidit belaja
<tonil> tamo obični radnici putuju bizniss klasom
<ivoks> tonil: pa...
<ivoks> tonil: bg je najveci izvoznik plina u SAD-u
<ivoks> tonil: i vlasnik tehnologije slicne frackingu
<ivoks> pa sad... s obzirom da firma postoji tek 6 godina, a vec je neki igrac...
<tonil> ivoks, jedan lundqvist postoji od 1928 i neke, glavni direktor ben putuje na posao biciklom,novi igraci nikad ne mogu smjenit nekoga tko drzi stoljetni monopol... te brojke ne znace nista takve kompanije su mjehuri koji se napusu i puknu,a u tom proces netko opere dosta novca
<ivoks> sve je moguce
<SilverSpace> jebo sony ne mogu ga nikako natjerati u fastboot mode
<infy-> hi
<infy-> kaj je fast boot
<infy-> vidam to cesto al prelijen sam se educirat :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> android mod
<infy-> e pa da
<infy-> pise meni na ovom
<infy-> kineskom mediateku
<infy-> fast boot u settings
<infy-> al cemu?
<SilverSpace> do kjek se dolazi nekom konbinacijom tipki kod paljenja
<infy-> kjek?
<SilverSpace> sony najcesce se drzi volume + i usteka se usb kabel kad je uredaj ugasen
<infy-> za recovery?
<SilverSpace> sto kod mene ne ide 
<infy-> tough luck :o
 * jelly pretpostavio da to daje brze bootanje nego kad je iskljuceno
<SilverSpace> dobio kod od sony koji trebam ukucat da bi otkljucao uredaj a to bez toga ne mogu :(
<jelly> nema pod settings?
<SilverSpace> na htc sam to jucer uradio bez problema 
<infy-> http://imgur.com/lthYC1C
<jelly> jebo vendorske romove
<infy-> to to?
<jelly> mozda, makar je cudno da pise "quick boot" umjesto "fast boot"
<infy-> da
<infy-> mediatek stuff
<infy-> ovog dijela nema u AOSP
<jelly> na mom mtku je bilo negdje kod developer tools / usb debug / tog sranja
<SilverSpace> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/79207/xperia-miro-fastboot-wont-work
<SilverSpace> nisam jedini ima ih hrpu 
<infy-> miro wow imam jednog takvog kuci
<infy-> znaci kad upises taj kôd, to je network lock skineš ili otkljucas bootloader ili... ?
<SilverSpace> ima i naredba iz terminal adb reboot bootloader
<SilverSpace> ali jebiga bootloder mora bit prija otkljucan 
<Mmike> jebem ti extra-skupe hotele koji nemogu imat normalan internet
<SilverSpace> tako da se samo miro reboota i ne ude u mod
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to normalni 
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> jel ima mouda u developer options advanced boot menu?
<infy-> ja mogu kad iden rebootat birat download, recovery, soft, hard
<infy-> ako je to ukljuceno
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore uspio ga rootat bez toga :)
<jelly> rotor? http://imgur.com/gallery/QeEtD6f
<SilverSpace> ali bez otkljucavanja ne mogu ugurat novi rom 
<SilverSpace> nece cigan unutra
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa nemrem se usshjat doma
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzTt1VnHRM
<datase> YouTube: 8 Month Old Deaf Baby's Reaction To Cochlear Implant Being Activated - 0:00:50 - 8,231,383 views - 54129 likes / 689 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol macka doma sjedi na zici :)
<SilverSpace> oo mozda sam nasao rjesenje
<infy-> je li uspilo?
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-14
<BotaniCar> Jutro! 
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<SilverSpace> malo sam si ciglu iz moba napravio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kojeg?
<SilverSpace> xperia
<SilverSpace> legend radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: stara ona?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> dvije godine stara
<SilverSpace> xperia miro
<SilverSpace> kako je nisam mogo prebaciti u mod i unlock napraviti tako sam isprobavao na sve nacine i eto sad samo pise sony :)
<SilverSpace> kad pristekam kaze da nije usb debug ukljucen 
<SilverSpace> kak kad ne mogu do toga doci :)
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> oo 
<SilverSpace> rut: 
<rut> silver :)
<rut> sta ima .. cime se bavis ?
<SilverSpace> ciglom :)
<SilverSpace> malo sam si ciglu iz moba napravio 
<SilverSpace> sinoc
<rut> htc posto sam vidio da neki hboot spominjes ?
<rut> moje iskustvo sa htc desire 500 .. sve ok otkljucavanje loadera .. flesanje cwm recovery-a  .. flesanje sa custom romom ali nek se baterija isprazni muke isusove ponovo ga upalit .. 
<SilverSpace> xperia miro
<SilverSpace> htc ok radi
<SilverSpace> ispise samo na ekranu sony
<rut> samo zivaca i sredit ces ti to :)
<SilverSpace> procitao hrpu uputstva i sad jos vise ne znam :)
<SilverSpace> alat prepozna mob ali nemoze do njega usb debug iskljucen
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kad kupujes brendirani telefon :) Ja zeni kupio nekakvog Cubota, umalo se rootao sam :D
<SilverSpace> e sad jebiga crni ekran pa nemogu ni ja do tog
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<rut> cekicem ga debugiraj :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de reci, a koliko to cudo kosta ?
<rut> muffincic :) 
<BotaniCar> Mufic ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dve godine staro cudo i ovako me pocelo zajebavati
<rut> mufic nema posla pa malo ubijas vrijeme ovdje 
<BotaniCar> rut: u stvari sam izmedj dva posla i danima zapostavljam dobre ljude ovdje, pa sam na kratko utrcao :D
<rut> blago tebi .. 
<SilverSpace> kod paljena bi trebao uci u FASTBOOT konbinacijom tipki a to kod mene nije htjelo 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Kaj imam , a ti nemas ( osim shefice ) ? :D
<SilverSpace> i nisam jedini 
<rut> mufin posla :)
<BotaniCar> Zadnje kaj smo pricali, ti si posla imao vise nego ja :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si pedaliran ? 
<rut> ma jok . radim jos al sam sve napravio da radi kak spada :)
<BotaniCar> Pfft, pa zmisli neki servis koji jos nemate, a da se prodat, i napravi ga
<SilverSpace> jebo mater kaj sad obrisano mi sve iz .bash_history
<SilverSpace> ooo jebo
<SilverSpace> kak
<rut> mogu jedino zamislit jednu plavusu .. kratke kose .. jedno 1.65cm .. dobre guze .. i poprsja ... ~40godina
<rut> moze biti i sitnih varijacija 
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> 165
<rut> visina 
<SilverSpace> ma neku odbojkasicu 
<calmpitbull> morgen
<rut> sve su visoke .. pa da moram planinarsku opremu nosit .. ih
<rut> jos i to .. 
<calmpitbull> pitanje: kako naci koji terminal emulator koristi odredena linux distribucija
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: oo jutro
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: jutro vec u 4 al sada tek dosao do racunala
<Mmike> calmpitbull: kak to misils?
<rut> nije li to bezveze pitanje ?
<calmpitbull> Mmike: recimo stavijo sam si eOS na virtualku i dobra stvari eosovog terminala je u tome da ti pise gore koje komande stavljas u terminal
<calmpitbull> ako imas vise terminala otvoreno je meni to dobra fora
<Mmike> sto je eos?
<calmpitbull> elementary os
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> calmpitbull: brijem da eos koristi gnome terminal
<Mmike> al' svaki term ti to ima, manje vise
<Mmike> osim mozda xterma
<Mmike> i tih :)
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<Mmike> calmpitbull: mosh screenshot nekud metnit ?
<calmpitbull> cekaj da upalim vb
<calmpitbull> samo sec
<calmpitbull> ili malo vise :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: http://prntscr.com/6tjpv4
<Mmike> calmpitbull: yup, gnome-terminal, konsole, terminal od xfca,... svi ti to vele
<calmpitbull> znaci to bi onda trebalo raditi na bilo kojem terminalu?
<Mmike> calmpitbull: http://splivalo.hr/m/calmin.png
<calmpitbull> pa ja isto imam mint i nista od toga
<Mmike> calmpitbull: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/xterm-title-bar-manipulations.html
<Mmike> ja imam ubuntu, samo koristim mintov mate theme
<calmpitbull> aha
<Mmike> http://zipcon.net/~swhite/docs/computers/linux/shell_prompts.html
<calmpitbull> znaci ubuntu to ima po defu ili?
<Mmike> calmpitbull: googlaj malo za 'change default terminal title' i slicno
<Mmike> mislim da da
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> .bashrc
<Mmike> unutra bi to morao imati
<Mmike> al' mislim da mi je i na mintu to radilo
<Mmike> ugl vidi .bashrc na elementaryju i na minut
<calmpitbull> to i radim :)
<calmpitbull> hvala na pomoci
<Mmike> nofrx :)
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je na srcetu gnjavio ekipu oko slicnih stvari :)
<calmpitbull> a kada ima tolko toga za nauciti i kada si mozes tolko toga sredit na linuxu da je samo za tebe da boli glava
<Mmike> calmpitbull: u biti nije tak strasno, al' da, racunaj da ce ti trebati godina dana cca da polovis manje-vise sve osnove :)
<calmpitbull> nego
<calmpitbull> to mi svi govore kada spomenem linux....al kaj kada sam pao u taj vortex
<BotaniCar> Jos nije kasno da kupis posten OS ! 
<BotaniCar> Ima BSDova koji su dzabe :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne postoji posten OS
<Mmike> svi su potrgani
<Mmike> na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<Mmike> neki su samo potrgani vise, i jos moras platit da ih imas :)
<jelly> najbolje ne ocekivati previse od OS-a pa se neces razocarat
<jelly> zato /me koristi Debian :-)
<tonil> itko zna kako provjeriti koji mi je djelatnik izdao racun u HP?
<jelly> kakve fontane, treba robote http://www.sickchirpse.com/turkish-mayor-sued-budget-giant-robot/
 * Mmike got pranked
<Mmike> kolega koji nije tu mi je rekao da pitam drugog kolegu za kebabe, da ih taj obozava
<Mmike> ja pitao
<Mmike> a ovaj je vegan
<jelly> vebab
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SweetMuffin> asdasd
<SweetMuffin> kuracpalac
<weshmashian> mrmlj, je samo meni wheezy strgo dependencie na libxrender1?
<SilverSpace> sad sam si i ubuntu sjebo 
<SilverSpace> krenulo me danas
<SilverSpace> od ponoci pa na dalje
<Mmike> weshmashian: the fix is to ----
<Mmike> --- update to jessie :)
<jelly> weshmashian: nije.
<jelly> weshmashian: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=782505#22
<Mmike> znate ono kad ivoks pocne brbljetat o novim ubuntu brijama?
<Mmike> e, pa sad ga kuzim :)
<Mmike> i ja imam urge za takvim necim :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, apgrejdam na jessie za vrijeme godisnjeg :)
<weshmashian> jelly: hah, cool
<weshmashian> doduse, probo sam rijesit tak da maknem taj Debian.gz, ali nakon toga opet neka pizdarija
<weshmashian> pa ostavio staro :)
<SilverSpace> jos sam sad krivi ubuntu iso skinuo :)
<SilverSpace> bolje da odem spat
<frainfreeze> lako za to. nego kad ga sprzis
<frainfreeze> pa kad ga install ... :P
<BotaniCar> Pliketi plok, bok bok bok 
<frainfreeze> hey... :D
<jelly> <smrt> ej mali, hoćeš sok <klinjo> hoću <smrt> *SOK*
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, jel to znc krepao ili si ga namjerno reconnectao
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> http://www.mobileworldlive.com/nokia-advanced-takeover-talks-alcatel-lucent?utm_campaign=MWL_20150414&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua
<jelly> http://www.cnx-software.com/2015/04/04/cube-i7-cm-is-an-ubuntu-tablet-powered-by-intel-core-m-5y10-processor/
<jelly> skupo al intel
<BotaniCar> jelly: rek'o bi da je znc prdn'o 
<BotaniCar> intel u srcu
<tonil> BotaniCar, :| https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0aRb4rAq0I
<datase> YouTube: Wax: "Rosana" (Official Music Video) - 0:04:22 - 31,936,617 views - 211022 likes / 7203 dislikes
<tonil> :\
<tonil> :/
<tonil> :|
<BotaniCar> tonil: pa sto ce mi kolegica rec, ja ti naivno vjerov'o i opleo na najjace :) !
<BotaniCar> Sad ce me il povalit' il osamarit ! :) 
<tonil> BotaniCar, pogledaj pogledaj
<tonil> :D
<jelly> such simulation
<jelly> tonil: nagradno pitanje: koliko ce Severini ili nekoj slicnoj trebati da iskopira video i pjesmu
<jelly> ak vec nije
<tonil> ova siba na fejs kad ga ukljucim
<tonil> jelly, ako nije do sada nit nece,ovo je na vecoj intelektualnoj razini za nase balkanjere ;)
<tonil> nazalost
<jelly> mos si mislit na kakvoj je razini :-)
<tonil> :P
<tonil> jelly, a bar nema onaj ubitacni slow mo kojeg ima svaki severinin spot zadnjih 10 godina
<tonil> kao kad su afroamerikanci otkrili autotunes 
<jelly> iskreno, ne znam za taj slow motion 
<infy-> 4.0
<infy-> ksplice sheme?
<infy-> update bez reboot?
<jelly> infy-: "incomplete" http://lwn.net/Articles/640082/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<markosejic> d dan
<obruT> jel ono smece od silverligta ikako podrzano na linuxu (pipelight i ta sranja) ili da odnekud iskopam windowse ?
<obruT> otkud da iskopam windoze za to...
<Mmike> Mlji Mlja
<Mmike> obruT: what's the use case?
<obruT> mislio sam da treba za registraciju HBOgo, ali je bilo dovoljno fejkati useragent iako se zalio stalno na to da nema silverlight
<obruT> sadrzaj cu gledat drito na telki jer imam plugin pa cu prezivjet bez doticnog
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hackeru :)
<SilverSpace> yah
<infy-> ahaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> ja fino ostavim ubuntu da se instalira i odoh sa frendom na cugu i sad se vratim sav sretan kak se to instalirao, a ono kita 
<SilverSpace> doso Franko i ugasio racunalo 
<SilverSpace> usred instalacije
<Vlado9A3CY> pa valjda on zna kaj treba :D
<Mmike> "today it was announced that Tokutek
<Mmike> has been acquired by Percona"
<obruT> zna dete da linux nis ne valja
<SilverSpace> joj koji balavander a tek u prvi razred ide
<SilverSpace> jos sam mu ireko da ne dira ali bandit ko bandit youtube 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-15
<BotaniCar> Jutro, ljudi :) 
<BotaniCar> Procitao sam "Trokutek" i bas mi se dopalo, mmike :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mislim da ti uvrstavanje openstacka u topic nije bio pre mudar potez :) Vec 2 podverzije nisi anaunsao :) 
<ivoks> heh
<BotaniCar> lijepo je vidjeti da se CVEi rjesavaju, cim ih ima znaci da je userbase solidan 
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<ivoks> kakvi cvei?
<BotaniCar> Recimo https://bugs.launchpad.net/glance/+bug/1400966 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWNjBWfW58s
<datase> YouTube: katchusa - 0:02:17 - 2,301 views - 3 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> same zajebancije 
<SilverSpace> sad mi se ni windozi nece podignut 
<SilverSpace> a samo sam povecao particiju 
<BotaniCar> i sjebo butloader
<BotaniCar> aj repair
<SilverSpace> nemam cd kam uturiti 
<BotaniCar> slozi boot usb
<SilverSpace> baci me u plavi ekran i onda reboota 
<BotaniCar> kaj veli bluskrin ?
<SilverSpace> ni u SMod 
<SilverSpace> nece
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne vidim prebrzo rebutne
<BotaniCar> onda slozi boot USB i daj mu da slozi , kaj sad 
<SilverSpace> da nema druge
<SilverSpace> ha za to trebam ispravne windoze :)
<BotaniCar> Pa nemas jedan komp doma :) 
<BotaniCar> rufus i udri ( ili s cim vec inace radis bootabilen usbove )
<SilverSpace> nemas vise
<SilverSpace> vidim da se i iz ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Mozes , umalo, i s mobitela :) 
<SilverSpace> jaj sad i nikad vise
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Samo se meni desava da u 2015 godini naletim na hardver koji linuxi ne prepoznaju :) 
<BotaniCar> Zivjeli wifi donlovi ! :) 
<SilverSpace> joj ovaj repair ce mi sjebati i grub 
<BotaniCar> hoce, to lako popravis
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrr
<SilverSpace> kaj klinjo napravi 
<SilverSpace> zabavu za dva dana
<BotaniCar> Jos nisi gotov ?:D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne sjebe grub 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Eto, jos imas i srece :)
<SilverSpace> samo je popravio windoze
<SilverSpace> hajd bok odoh van :)
<SilverSpace> sretan i zadovoljan 
<BotaniCar> :P Prokleti dokoni  penzioneri :) i ja bi tak' :)
<SilverSpace> kita 
<SilverSpace> opet plavi ekran
<SilverSpace> sad bar pocne 
<BotaniCar> Daj procitaj kaj pise :) 
<SilverSpace> ne stignem
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/citatelji-u-inspekciji-prehrane-po-bolnicama/1331403/?foto=6
<Mmike> Mlji ,ljeam jalj
<BotaniCar> orbororobor
<Mmike> hm
<tonil> BotaniCar, http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/0845eca0-1cd7-45a4-9b57-c6182e3447e1.gif
<jelly> ode paprika
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> <-- babura has quit (Client Quit)
<Mmike> RUKABORTOROT
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> znate kak ivoks ima glasnu tastaturu?
<Mmike> cula se skroz do nuernberga!
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nos mi se raspada
<Mmike> suh zrak
<SilverSpace> sjebo sam si mobitel sjebo sam si windoze sjebo sam si ubuntu 
<Mmike> iako tu opce nije tak suh zrak
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad se idi malo vozi na biciklu :)
<SilverSpace> setao sam dva sata
<SilverSpace> Mmike: os rec da ne sjebem jos kaj 
<Mmike> ;)
<SilverSpace> iššš
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne valja hvalit vmware, sad mi je usro server kod backupa
<jelly> jes da je VM malo veci, 1.6TB 
<SilverSpace> vise nis ne kupujem od dx.com nisu mi vratili 30$
<Mmike> DAS INTERNET IS FUR DAS PORN!
<Mmike> DIE INTERNET?
<Mmike> weshmashian: kolega tu pjeva to stalno kad god me vidi :)
<ipozgaj> yo
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj se moze dogoditi windozima kad povecavas particiju 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<jelly> zlo
<jelly> oʞɐdoɐu ᴉ
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko da zna da si radio sa pr0nom :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cim si povecavao patriciju/
<Mmike> weshmashian: NOT WITH THE CONTENT!
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gparted
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tja................ meni radilo to ok do sad vise puta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i meni reko bi da sam smanjivao pa de se sjebe ali povecavanje
<ipozgaj> to radi bez problema jos tamo od vindoza dveiljade
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> ovaj openerp
<Mmike> nije bas najbolja stvar na svijetu
<Mmike> spor je zapopizdit
<Mmike> kaj je najgorel, load na serveroshu ne postoji :/
<Mmike> ipozgaj: pa djesi
<ipozgaj> evo me
<ipozgaj> na poslu
<ipozgaj> radim dnevni report za NSA :
<ipozgaj> :P
<Mmike> milina 
<Mmike> reci da bi ja bio dobar asset
<Mmike> imam grudi, imam sve :)
<ipozgaj> jel volis freedom i american way of life? :D
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> doritos
<Mmike> :)
<ipozgaj> haha
<ipozgaj> jbte pa to je jedan od najgoris cipseva
<Mmike> donio sam jedno 5-6 vrecica doritosa i cheetosa
<ipozgaj> kud bas taj
<Mmike> najbolji totilja cips
<ipozgaj> care, tostidos obicni i pico de gallo
<ipozgaj> nema boljeg
<ipozgaj> tostitos*
<Mmike> tositos su prva liga, slazem se
<Mmike> nisam taj 'gola pica' probao :)
<Mmike> al' ima fakat jebackih umakov
<ipozgaj> taj je meksicki klasik
<ipozgaj> pico de gallo
<ipozgaj> rajcice, cilanto, luk i lime juice
<ipozgaj> i jalapeño
<vileni> jelly: s cim bekapiras vm-ove?
<Mmike> vp
<Mmike> cp, to jest
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> melita: jel' ti volis pico galo? :)
<vileni> Mmike: jesi rijesio ono sa esxi migracijom?
<Mmike> gle frajericu, ipv6ta se
<melita> Mmike: morning lol da :D
<Mmike> vileni: migracijom?
<vileni> Mmike: nesto si ispitivao za esxi
<melita> de* ti fali 
<vileni> o melita 
<vileni> i ipozgaj 
<Mmike> vileni: ma da, kak se mogu spojit na njega a da nemam ssh, tj, di da nadjem klijent i to sve
<vileni> skoro pa vas nikad ne vidim istovremeno, i jos da tipkate :)
<Mmike> sigurno su jedno drugome u krilu :)
<vileni> Mmike: klijent skines sa web sucelja
<vileni> od hosta
<vileni> ili sa vmware stranice
<vileni> tamo mozes osposobiti ssh
<vileni> ali mislim da je jelly rekao da je bolje kroz njihov cli, koji se zasebno instalira
<Mmike> vileni:  a kaj mogu onda vidjet koji hardver imam tamo i to sve? lshw-like stuff?
<vileni> Mmike: kroz klijent mozes sve, ali to je za windowse samo
<vileni> i onako, poveci je :)
<vileni> kroz ssh mozes isto dosta toga, ali to rijetko koristim
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da ti treba vsphere remote command line
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> vileni: znaci, nema klijenta za non-ndoze?
<Mmike> pa jebem ti ja taj kurac od pimpeka
<vileni> Mmike: ovo zadnje sto sam napisao ima za linux
<vileni> ali sto je tocno to, nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> sutra cemo to
<Mmike> ne stignem sad
<Mmike> MAAS MAAS me zajebava
<Mmike> obruT: kak prosla tvoja openstack eskapada na centosu?
<obruT> Mmike: trenutno stoji jer trebam dofurat jos neke kante
<ipozgaj> fakat, melita kako ti ides sa ipv6 a ja sa ipv4
<ipozgaj> a sa istog sourcea
<ipozgaj> sigurno moj glupi klijent
<obruT> meni je u klijentu iskljuceno, inace ga AFAIK preferira
<ipozgaj> ce da pitam na support channelu :)
<melita> ipozgaj: haha :D
<melita> ja sam vise cool :D
<ipozgaj> there, fixed :)
<obruT> ja se ne spajam s ipv6 samo iz jednog razloga... registrirana je na moje ime i ne samo to, u whois bazi za nju izbaci i moju adresu i telefon :P djubrad
<obruT> odnosno ne spajam se s ove kante s koje sam uvijek spojen... od doma bi mogo bez beda s ipv6 bez problema s privatnoscu
<vileni> obruT: to ti neki hosting?
<obruT> vps
<vileni> i daje whois na ipv6? to nisam znao :)
<vileni> btw, logitech mk520 je uzasna
<vileni> moj vps nema ipv6 izgleda
<obruT> hmm, preskacu mi mp3-jevi... nesto je sumnjivo :)
<obruT> tko je to ripo suncemu
<ipozgaj> obruT: mp3? to je so 00's :P
<obruT> eh, kad cuvam arhivu svega od svagda :)
<SilverSpace> joj naravno windoze nanovo istalirao i sad mi sjebu grub
<frainfreeze> Reklama: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2084336794/awaken-1
<Mmike> obruT: znaci, nisi jos nit probo?
<Mmike> vileni: mk520 je uzasna :) jos tastatura kak tak, ali mis... :)
<vileni> Mmike: meni tipkovnica znatno losija od misa
<Mmike> K200?
<Mmike> nist posebno
<Mmike> onak, ok-jach
<Mmike> ja imam K270
<Mmike> bezicna
<Mmike> ok je
<vileni> pa nije to k200
<Mmike> al' imam M710 za misa
<Mmike> nije?
<Mmike> eh
<vileni> valjda nije
<vileni> k520
<vileni> a mis je m310
<SilverSpace> oo lenovo ima dobro rijeseno update driver nakon instalacije windoza
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to bezicni
<SilverSpace> mis
<Mmike> SilverSpace: je
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i opce nije los
<Mmike> malo je malen
<Mmike> al' ne k'o m3xx ili m5xx
<Mmike> ja ga za laptop imam i fakt je ok
<Mmike> a za doma imam performance MX 
<Mmike> i taj je fino dobar
<vileni> meni je doma deathadder + cm storm mehanicka, kao gaming setup :)
<vileni> ali posto gledam na svom kompu, onda tipkam na ovoj mk520
<Mmike> ja obozavam dobru mehanicku
<vileni> zapravo sam trebao obrnuto, otvoriti video na ovom kompu
<vileni> ali bio sam lijen prebacivati link
<Mmike> bed je sto su mehanicke glasne
<Mmike> k'o sto je ivoks danas demonstrirao :)
<vileni> neke vise, neke manje :)
<vileni> moja je glasna, jer uopce nisam dobio onu koju sam htio
<Mmike> ne, sve su glasne
<Mmike> ak ti zena spava u istoj sobi ti tipkas
<Mmike> svaka je glasna
<vileni> u spavacoj nema kompjutera :)
<vileni> a s druge strane, ako uspije zaspati u dnevnoj, onda je toliko umorna da joj je svejedno
<Mmike> u spavacoj je dete :)
<jelly> vileni: TSM for virtual environment cini mi se
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAzwuEmZcmE
<datase> YouTube: SpaceX CRS-6 First Stage Landing - 0:00:23 - 301 views - 67 likes / 0 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-16
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> "Kada će i kako internet, i to onaj brzi od 30 megabajta u sekundi ili više, obuhvatiti cijelu Hrvatsku? "
<vileni> priznajte, tko to ima
<vileni> http://www.vecernji.hr/gospodarstvo/eu-ima-vrecu-novca-za-brzi-internet-znamo-li-je-iskoristiti-998835
<jelly> velis, sve sporije od 240Mbps sux
<jelly> note to self: EU vrece novaca su cista steta za hrvatsku dok god se s njima ne kupuju proizvodi i usluge napravljeni u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> jelly: but it's not how it works :)
<jelly> ne, samo se to tek sada pocinje govoriti na glas
<ivoks> Mmike: moja je glasna... to je blue key
<ivoks> Mmike: ima i tihih
<ivoks> ja volim kad je glasna ;)
<Mmike> bogme te cijeli nirnberg cuo :)
 * jelly bi chromebook iz walmarta za $150, kad idete opet u ameriku??? :-)
<vileni> jelly: koji model? :)
<Mmike> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> mirka:  vidimo se za 2 tjedna, kad ivoksa ne bude :D
<mirka> :D 
<jelly> vileni: onaj koji kosta $150 :-)
<mirka> Mmike samo da znas, nisam coksu zaboravila :D :D
<Mmike> mirka: :) nisam nit ocekivao manje :)
<Mmike> no worries, i coksa i bejlijz :)
<jelly> vileni: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/mini-review-hisenses-arm-chromebook-actually-isnt-awful-for-149/
<ivoks> nisam ni ja mazdu 6 zaboravio
<Mmike> ivoks: kupujes, ipak? izlazak na pravi put?
<vileni> jelly: a zasto ne c720 za 50$ vise? izgleda mi konkretnije :)
<jelly> zato sto 1000kn
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, ti si mazdu obecao mirki
<jelly> opa
<jelly> i tata bi sine
<Mmike> ivoks:  u biti nisam, fulao si auto :)
<Mmike> ivoks: al' to je medj mirkom i mnom :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nemres bolivit
<SilverSpace> ubuntu nije prepoznao win na drugoj particiji 
<Mmike> djesi, silverowsky
<SilverSpace> silverSjebovski 
<SilverSpace> sjebe ovih dana sve kaj primi uruke
 * SilverSpace jedino nije sjebo Legend
 * SilverSpace se tak ima zelju napiti ovih dana, a nema sa kime
<SilverSpace> nitko vise nece pit
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaaaaaaj? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' ti cujes ovu propalicu kaj laprda? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: fakat nece nitko pit
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> ja sam sinoc samo jeo zrak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si u zg ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u subotu
<SilverSpace> a jos se nisi vratio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa, ne
<Mmike> super je kaj europa ima europske uticnice za struju :)
<SilverSpace> ti uopce nisi u EU
<SilverSpace> otok je sam za sebe
<SilverSpace> sad cu popizditi za dvije minute ako ubuntu opet ne prepozna windoze
<SilverSpace> pitam se kajse ubuntu poceo ponasati ko windozi
<SilverSpace> sam za sebe
<SilverSpace> uh radi 
<SilverSpace> odoh farbat :) 
<SilverSpace> kad vec nemam skim pit
<jelly> http://spritesmods.com/?art=rapidisnake&page=5
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma u njemackoj sam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nisi iso u englesku? :)
<SilverSpace> il si tam vec bio :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ove godine ne :)
<vileni> Mmike: sta, onda nista od rucka? :)
<Mmike> vileni: :) :)
<Mmike> vileni: ja bum neki schnitzel pojel :)
<vileni> ja cu wok ili kebab
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<jelly> žan dar
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<SilverSpace> .weather Zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 35%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 5 mins, 8 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 51°F / 11°C; Low of 35°F / 2°C | (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather Zagreb °C
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 35%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 5 mins, 42 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 78°F / 26°C; Low of 53°F / 12°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 67°F / 19°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Saturday: Rain; High of 51°F / 11°C; Low of 35°F / 2°C | (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> samo 21°
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> openerp je smece najvece :/
<Mmike> steta, a tako obecavajuc
<jelly> zar se to ne zove oodo sad
<jelly> ili odoo
<Mmike> is there a way to see who's on cts-engineering mailinglist?
<Mmike> mars u drek
<Mmike> jelly: ma zove se ,i jednako je jadno
<Mmike> ili je samo ova customizacija jadna
<Mmike> firma ima 30ak ljudi koji koristre odoo, ima 2 knjigovodice, ova otvara knjigu ira, i to traje 984327192438712341234 dana
<Mmike> jer glupi erp selecta stavku po stavku i onda selecta jos 15 puta 'atribute'
<Mmike> k'o da je u djangu napisan
<Mmike> 𝄠 ♬ ♪ The internet is for porn... ♫
<BotaniCar> znc u <3 :) 
 * SilverSpace bleji 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/qoygEigwNDE
<datase> YouTube: Magazin - Kokolo (1983) - 0:03:36 - 1,005,579 views - 1750 likes / 172 dislikes
<jelly> t𝄠
<jelly> hmph.
<SilverSpace> pa jebemu nikako rijesiti Gnome terminal resizes itself
<jelly> BotaniCar: misliš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is4yKiMyeAU
<datase> YouTube: TI SI MOJ HIT - GRUPA 777 (1982) - 0:03:11 - 6,522 views - 26 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> titititisimojhittitimojaideja
<BotaniCar> TO ! I odma' nakon toga "banane" ( ista grupa ) :D
<BotaniCar> Da, to sam mislio :) 
<SilverSpace> ha mozda i rijesio problem terminala
<jelly> i ako ih ne jedes, u smece odu sve!
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ee1GgzwSQ pa to je obrada!
<datase> YouTube: Le Figlie Del Vento - Sugli Sugli Bane Bane (1973) - 0:03:14 - 45,918 views - 167 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> *gasp*
<SilverSpace> proljece ... http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/muskarcipogled473lrbndut.jpg
<jelly> link laze, na slici nisu muskarci
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/zenaodenrho5uk1wz.jpg
<jelly> koji je ono bio Lenovo model telefona koji se odmah rasprodao?
<SilverSpace> p70
<SilverSpace> kazu u linksu da je planuo 
<jelly> e taj
<SilverSpace> http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_p70-7063.php
<jelly> ak se ovaj kinez ne bude dao popraviti morat cu u kupovinu
<SilverSpace> ja ga htio kupiti 
<SilverSpace> nema ga bar za sad
<jelly> nisu znali kad ce naruciti iducu posiljku?
<SilverSpace> ne
<jelly> nek ga stave na grupnu kupnju, majstori :-|
<CrazyLemon> koliko kosta? kod nas je preskup da bi se isplatio :) radije bih kupio 1+1 nego p70 kad je vec ista cijena
<SilverSpace> meni ovo dobro izgleda http://is.gd/JHmCha
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: 1999
<CrazyLemon> kod nas je jedno 300kuna skuplji
<jelly> nb: to je bilo prije nego je dolar otisao gore
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<Mmike> jelly: ++ za grupu777
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/GHcqBt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kajjeto?
<Mmike> ili jos bolje - di je to :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj je to bahrein?
<Mmike> kaj ce se ponoci vozit?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: srcanih ti zalistaka!
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> vip
<ivoks> isssss... kak su losi
<ivoks> nakon 2-3 dana debugiranja
<ivoks> uopce ne kuze odakle potjece spam
<ivoks> vele 'racunalo je zarazeno'
<ivoks> a netko je samo forgao From polje
<Mmike> ja sam iso na muriju prijavit lika sto me htio sjebat na njuslaku
<Mmike> iznenadio sam se koliko je lik pismen
<Mmike> gleda headere veli 'ha, ceska'
<Mmike> zapise sve, napravi, veli, pre mala cifra morat cete ga tuzit ako cete tjet
<Mmike> i jos spomene kak su headeri lako fejkabilni
<Mmike> i kak ce mozda trebat neovisni vjestak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da bahrein
<Mmike> kaj ce nocna bit?
<SilverSpace> da vec je i prosle godine bila nocna
<SilverSpace> jebiga pustinja
<SilverSpace> vruce
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> kad?
<Mmike> cek u koliko je sati nasih onda utrka?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i6xsCZJw9U
<datase> YouTube: F1 2014 Bahrain Race Edit - 0:02:55 - 7,717 views - 17 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u 17h po naski 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgRfmL73qzU
<datase> YouTube: Ajkule - Moja treba - 0:02:56 - 134,983 views - 1218 likes / 30 dislikes
<Mmike> mater mu
<Mmike> mislim da sam uhvatio bug!
<frainfreeze> Drž ga nepuštaj
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks>  • 2.0 TDI e-tron, 190 HP + 136 HP (dva električna motora), 9-stupanjski S tronic.
<ivoks> nije lose za audi a4
<ivoks> Mmike: corosync?
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj je vise ljudi koji ne zele raditi nego onih koji rade (a ne zaposljavaju sami sebe)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> vjerovat
<ivoks> 1,7 milijona ljudi ne zeli raditi
<ivoks> dakle, ne vode se kao nezaposleni
<ivoks> oni jednostavno ne zele raditi
<SilverSpace> o jebote umro mi stari serviser kaj mi biciklo servisira
<SilverSpace> da znate kak 
<infy-> hi
<SilverSpace> imao stari poni biciklo i svako jutrro ode do ducana i u birtiju na kavu i naslonio taj poni biciklo ispred birtije uz terqasu i doso cigan i ukrade biciklo i on istrci za njim i nasred ceste dobi infakt
<SilverSpace> i umre
<SilverSpace> valjda od jada
<SilverSpace> nemres boliviti
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/siVF09
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3LOKfQ3y2Q
<frainfreeze> SilverSpace: Awesome Senegalese bike tricks! - length 3m 34s - rated 4.95/5.0 (5265) - 1 080 482 views - orsations on 2010.09.20
<datase> YouTube: Awesome Senegalese bike tricks! - 0:03:34 - 1,080,482 views - 5198 likes / 67 dislikes
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> zanimljiva anegdota
<ivoks> film apollo 13
<ivoks> za 5 godina ce vremenska razlika izmedju filma i apollo 13 misije biti manja nego li izmedju vremena kada je film izasao i tog trenutka u vremenu
 * frainfreeze psuje
 * frainfreeze mrzi matematiku i razmišljanje
 * frainfreeze ide izračunat razliku.
<ivoks> 95 - 70 = 25
<ivoks> 2015 - 1995 = 20
<SilverSpace> ni ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> jebo windoze. da bi saznao koju wireless karticu imam na racunalu moram u ubuntu 
<tonil> BotaniCar, SilverSpace https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEC2D6sK_7M
<datase> YouTube: zigu zigule - wiggle wiggle - 0:01:17 - 674,990 views - 2945 likes / 209 dislikes
<SilverSpace> tonil: https://youtu.be/hknVoAoyy-k?list=PLDAB95BE11C5C93A4
<datase> YouTube: "Nobody Canna Cross It" Twanging (Refix Video) - DJ Powa - 0:02:37 - 5,524,330 views - 43418 likes / 463 dislikes
<vileni> ode i prvi rimac https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/s720x720/11148803_679365255508504_1518983686942685509_n.jpg?oh=0db0cf5bcdaf7604e57915ed0a823af1&oe=55AED47A
<tonil> vileni, mmm
<tonil> sletio?
<tonil> a pogon na sva cetiri
<vileni> netko je testirao auto na micevcu
<tonil> ha
<tonil> zato ga i nisu davali nezavisnim testerima do sada
<vileni> pogon na sva 4 ti malo znaci kad imas 1000+ ks na raspolaganju
<vileni> sva sreca pa ima 2 u pogonu, 6 u izradi
<tonil> vileni, ne izgleda mi nimalo stabilno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjMTiq6j51M
<frainfreeze> tonil: Rimac Concept One: From Silence to Acceleration - length 38s - rated 4.92/5.0 (51) - 17 846 views - bilvideo on 2013.06.16
<datase> YouTube: Rimac Concept One: From Silence to Acceleration - 0:00:38 - 17,846 views - 50 likes / 1 dislikes
<tonil> samo kazem
<tonil> lako to izleti
<tonil> ko da su mu poluosovine i lezaji od olova i plastike
<tonil1> hm pocket
<tonil1> vileni, rimac nikad nije bio stabilan na cesti
<tonil1> auto je sminka
<Mmike> ivoks: pimpek, cinilo se da su sjebati kljucevi i da se zato corosync blesira, a'l sad kad u clean env testiram, sve radi ok
<obruT> i tak... lijepo, obavim ja polugodisnji razgovor, dobicem kao bonus, odem pogledat na isplatnu listu, bome lijepa svota... a onda pogledam na racunu, pederi od drzave ne da su uzeli vise od pola nego ne fali puno da ispadne da su uzeli duplo vise nego sto sam ja dobio
<obruT> i sad ti radi u ovoj jebenoj drzavi
<markosejic> takva nam je drzava nazalost
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-17
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> - Oprostite, sestro.. gde se daju injekcije nedjeljom?
<BotaniCar> - U guz'cu, isto k'o ponedeljkom.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: hihihi :)
<BotaniCar> O, dobrosisi moj dobri sruze, kao je ? Nesto smo svi zaposleni ovih dana, malo teksta :) 
<BotaniCar> Eto, cim sam to rekao, telefon .. 
<Mmike> a na 
<Mmike> sprintu
<Mmike> idem doma sutra
<Mmike> pit losu pivu i ne zderat
<Mmike> ak sam u USA dobio 4 kile, tu sam dobio bar 2
<vileni> Mmike: i biciklirati!
<Mmike> aber naturlich!
<Mmike> vileni: u cetvrtak idemo na rucak biciklima!
<vileni> Mmike: ako bude lijepo vrijeme :)
<vileni> cijeli tjedan sam biciklom na posao, danas autom jer poslije posla idem u ri
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da nece bit lijepo vrijeme
<Mmike> nadaj se dobrom!
<vileni> Mmike: cura gleda prognozu, zajedno idemo biciklima na posao :)
<vileni> kaze ona da ce biti losije vrijeme
<vileni> dobar je nfsen+nfdump
<Mmike> vidim da ce sutra kisa bit
<vileni> malo je rudimentarno sucelje, ali s obzirom da je free
<SilverSpace> ak se po jutru dan poznaje onda bu dobar
<SilverSpace> ozivio sony xpiriu miro
<Mmike> oooo :)
<SilverSpace> ali opet nece u fastboot
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> a bez toga nema otkljucavanja uredaja
 * infy- je uspio dobit telnet access na zte 931vii ! :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> telnet ? :D
<BotaniCar> smrdi na wrt
<obruT> infy-: kak to mislis ?
<BotaniCar> I came here looking for logic. I leave with an urge to poop.
<BotaniCar> Ups, krivi prozor
<jelly> poopyCar
<Mmike> PPPP
<SilverSpace> smrdi smrdi ... 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dubai 
<Mmike> mislis bahrein?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ista kita pjesak 
<SilverSpace> i sunce
<SilverSpace> mercedesi uopce ne voze
<Mmike> kaj ce
<Mmike> znaju da su gazde
<SilverSpace> a je
<SilverSpace> jebo telefon sony ni u recovery mod ne mogu uci 
<SilverSpace> daju kod za otkljucavanje a ne mozes u mod uci 
<SilverSpace> da bi otkljucao 
<SilverSpace> oooo jadnici  prokleti
<SilverSpace> legend radi super sa CM
<SilverSpace> http://developer.sonymobile.com/unlockbootloader/
<SilverSpace> sve dobijes 
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/s4nWy8pmIM4 # Bara, kuda ?! 
<datase> YouTube: Barracuda- Heart - 0:04:25 - 6,548,415 views - 30601 likes / 617 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY
<datase> YouTube: Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive (1977) - 0:04:03 - 67,451,375 views - 263620 likes / 6651 dislikes
<infy-> obruT: BotaniCar nije wrt vec sam unlockao telnet :)
<infy-> busybox je na njemu
<infy-> linux 2.6
<infy-> nisam se igrao posto nemam vremena sad, kolokviji su a tek sam jutros to otkrio, zabavna stvar
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<markosejic> d dan
<nixhr> hplinux:~# uptime 22:51:15 up 2313 days,  3:32,  1 user,  load average: 0.23, 0.09, 0.02
<nixhr> to se zove uptime :D
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> taj valjda ima exploite jos iz dana VTjaca sa srca :)
<nixhr> da upravo zato ga i gledam :D
<nixhr> etch je gore
<nixhr> pa se ti misli :D
<nixhr> za to vise nema ni exploita :D :D :D
<Mmike> nixhr: kaj uname veli :)
<nixhr> 2.6.18 :D
<nixhr> to sam ja daaaaaavno bio slozio
<nixhr> jos mi se vrti skrin iz 2008. :D
<Mmike> seres :))))))))))
<nixhr> hplinux:/home/html# ps axuw|grep SCRE
<nixhr> root     12636  0.0  0.0   4948  1080 ?        Ss    2008   0:00 SCREEN
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<nixhr> :))))))))))))
<nixhr> skoro pa nevjerojatno
<nixhr> pa sad reci kolko su ustedili na (ne)odrzavanju :)
<Mmike> mozda je botnet neki gore :)
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> sutra se putuje nazad
<obruT> pih
<obruT> $ uptime
<obruT> 11:14PM  up 2674 days,  7:26, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<obruT> hmm, malo mu sat ne ide tocno :P  a ntp bi trebo radit :P
<infy-> :|
<infy-> ovaj 931vii je pun exploita ;(
<infy-> strašno
<obruT> neke pizdarije su barem pokrpali
<nixhr> obruT: :D
<nixhr> da to nije onaj u HZPSS-u? :D
<obruT> recimo, kad sam ga dobio nije mu interni firewall blokirao izvana pristup preko ipv6 :P iako, ajd, scannerima nije bas trivijalno poscanirati ipv6 range, malo je prevelik :) ali ako je netko isao pipkat po mojoj adresi, mogo se zabavit :P
<obruT> nixhr: ijao :) bas se sinoc sjetih tog hzpss-a :)
<obruT> al nije, neka moja freebsd kanta u firmi, bila nam je glavna pbx-ica za neke stvari
<obruT> i ugasit ce uskoro server :(
<ipozgaj> nixhr: koji kernel
<nixhr> ipozgaj: 2.6.18
<ipozgaj> uf, staro :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-18
<Mmike> beeeeh
<vileni> morgen
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> ha u ova dva dana sto sam zbricko mob naucio sam vise o androidu nego sto imam tulifon 
<SilverSpace> sa androidom
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> svima :)
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
<m_> pozdrav, može li mi milim netko provjeriti što ne valja s ovim debian source package? http://www.speedyshare.com/TtcYG/codelibrary.tar.gz ...mozda i valja ali ja to ne znam ;)
<SilverSpace> uu kojem smislu 
<SilverSpace> ??
<m_> dali sam to ispravno zapakirani..može li se instalirati?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> m_: odakle dolazi taj source?
<jelly> ha, u .orig.tar.xz uopce nema sourcea, nego prekompajlirani .jar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad su kvalushe?
<m_> znaci to ne valja?
<jelly> m_: rekao bi da nista ne valja... http://jebo.me/pas/2
<jelly> m_: u kojoj distri/releaseu si to probao buildati?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u 17
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a vidim
<Mmike> demit
<SilverSpace> kaj
<m_> e to me i pati dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1 
<jelly> m_: izgleda kao da je sadrzaj debian/ samo template a zapravo nije nigdje specificirano koje datoteke idu u koji paket
<m_> ma to je moj projekt s kojim se patim 12 mjeseci
<SilverSpace> vratio xpiriu i sad radi jedino kaj ne mobu otkljucat boollouder tj ne mogu uci u fastboot 
<jelly> mozda se s javom patis 12 mjeseci, ali src package izgleda kao da je neko potrosio 2 minute
<m_> s javom nema problema...
<m_> sa srcom se patim toliko...
 * jelly ni ne zna kak source treba izgledat ovih dana
<m_> nije mi ovo jasno...kada je DEBIAN stampanim slovima ja uredno builda deb i to uredno radi..kada zelim naoraviti sa dpkg-buildpackage sourc onda me trazi debian malim slovima...
<jelly> source package se sastoji od sourcea, skripte koja iz sourca iskompajlira i pripremi datoteke, postavi ih na pravo mjesto i onda iz toga zapakira .deb
<jelly> ovo sa velikim DEBIAN/ nije source package, nego samo otpakirani binary .deb 
<jelly> source package izgleda sasvim drukcije
<jelly> u principu source package je source + hrpa uputa kako se iz sourca dodje do stabla u kojem imas ./usr/lib i ./usr/bin i ./DEBIAN
 * infy- se misli kako dumap firmware s tcomovog routera
<infy-> dumpat*
<infy-> SilverSpace: jos ne radi fastboot?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> nece uc nikako 
<SilverSpace> ni ubuntu ni win
<SilverSpace> nisam jedini i nikako to rijesiti 
<SilverSpace> infy-: treba svijetlit plava ledica a ja to ne mogu dobiti
<m_> jelly jel rules datoteka u kojoj treba pisati gdje sto ide... meni u deb datoteci bude samo share..nema lib i bin..kako da to natjeram da udje unutra
<SilverSpace> Your phone led should glow in blue color 
 * SilverSpace iskopat ce tu ledicu 
<SilverSpace> majke ti citavi xda-developers sam procitao
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> https://developercenter.vmware.com/scripts?id=4
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nije bash nego batch
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-19
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro markosejic 
<markosejic> Vlado9A3CY, pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh kavu kuhati, brb ;)
<markosejic> gledam na youtube nesto o Wickr
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad je?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 17h jos nije 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj ne smijem Franka pustit pred dell monitor sveg mi popljuje od smijeha 
<SilverSpace> gleda youtube 
<Mmike> Imam pgdump, plain sql - 18 GB.
<Mmike> Gzip ga gzipne na 3 GB.
<Mmike> xz ga xzjne na 500MB :)
<jelly> a za koliko vremena?
<Mmike> jelly, pun kufer. ovo je jos 12.04 ubuntu koji nema pxz, nego je single core bilo
<Mmike> jelly, 6 sati
<Mmike> neznma koji cpu 
<Mmike> jer mi idijotski vmware to nece rec
<Mmike> a nemrem se spojit sshjem gore jere je netko to ublokirao
<Mmike> a gui client iz nekog razloga ne radi
<Mmike> taj vmware ce tak otic u ropotarnicu, i dobit ce kvm
<Mmike> ak bas inzistiraju na glupim virtualkama
<jelly> eh, kakve onda koristi
<jelly> onda mozes uzeti one maratonske programe koji traju mjesec dana al komprimiraju na 200MB
<markosejic> d dan
<frainfreeze> bok.
<markosejic> frainfreeze, pozz
<Mmike> jelly, sad cemo vidjet kak pxz do napravi
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ispovijest-ugledne-profesorice--imam-68-godina--a-vec-pola-stoljeca-svaki-dan-pusim-travu--evo-sto-mi-se-dogodilo-/1333719/
<jelly> > travu nabavlja od istog dilera već 35 godina
<frainfreeze> Kladim se da je ad lik najebo.
<Mmike> handbrake mi enkoodira samo prvih 5 minuta videa
<Mmike> nemrem skuzit zasto
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ministar-mrsic-hitno-operiran-u-kbcu-zagreb/815244.aspx
<Mmike> Operaciju priraslica na tankom crijevu obavio je pročelnik Zavoda za hepatobilijarnu kirurgiju i transplantaciju abdominalnih organa prof. dr. Mate Škegro. 
<Mmike> taj je meni zuc izvadio :)
<SilverSpace> muuu
<SilverSpace> kormorač mi je pravo otkrice za salatu 
<SilverSpace> kormorac krastavac cesnjak chery rajcica bucino ulje i malcheto
<SilverSpace> uh 
<jelly> komorač mi se onak, gadi (u istri ga ima posvud i svuda se koristi)
<jelly> Mmike: škegro je mnogima vadio žuč :-)
 * Mmike isto nikak nije fan komoraca
<Mmike> nekak mi dodje muka od istog :)
<SilverSpace> meni odlican
<SilverSpace> u salati 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi jucer gledao kvale
<SilverSpace> dobre bile
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam utrku 
<SilverSpace> kratim vrijeme moto utrkama :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nisam
<Mmike> kak je krenulo i danas na utrci cu bit kod stare
<Mmike> nemam pojma dal 'ima super-duper paket
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fino se vetellko ugurao
<Mmike> a kaj je s kimijem?
<Mmike> i jos bolje
<Mmike> kaj je s gumbekom?
<SilverSpace> jobo moto utrke na kraju utrke skoto uvijek dode do tucnjave izmedu prvog i drugog
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mclaren ne valja
<SilverSpace> honda koma
<SilverSpace> a kimi ? ne moze dobit vettela mada bi trebao ga dobiti jer je duze u ferrariu 
<SilverSpace> vettel fantasticno vozi 
<SilverSpace> da nemaju manjak snage u motorima od mecke bili bi ispred
<Mmike> brijem da alonso zvace volane svaki dan od muke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet ga snimili kako ide i gleda u box ferraria
<jelly> što više kišnih utrka to bolje za škuderiju ferari
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam u kisu danas :)
<jelly> kad je utrka 
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> ovaj pxz opce ne koristi sve jezgre
<Mmike> nego sam 2
<Mmike> i to ne uvijek
<Mmike> sale, ping
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je umro jebomepas?
<Mmike> dns prdnijo
<jelly> hmm
<Mmike> jelly, lrzip = kompresira duplo brze od xz, a radi duplo manji file (testirao na 200MB sourcea od glancea, zajedno sa python virtualenvom - hrpa .py i .pyc fajlova, poneki .so)
<jelly> jebo me pas, ak je domena istekla nisu mi rekli
<Mmike> Domain Expiration Date:20-Sep-2015 11:44:56 UTC
<jelly> lrzip ima optimizacije da nadje slicne komade koji su jako udaljeni
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sto je ok
<Mmike> super je sto je fakat brz
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> :) u usporedbi sa xzom
<jelly> tako da s njim mozes dobiti blesavo dobre rezultate ako kompresiras npr. 20 razlicitih kernel treejeva u jednu arhivu
<Mmike> xz za tih 200 megi glance sourcea opce nije koristio vise CPUova
<Mmike> sad cu ga bas upregnit u 15GB postgres dump
<Mmike> ima i onaj kgb, to nisam proboa jos
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> kgb --help
<Mmike> Option --help ignored
<Mmike> beh
<jelly> nego, ak prelazim sa pg 9.1 (wheezy) na pg 9.4 (jessie), oce to zahtijevati dump i import ili neko zesce pretakanje baze?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dump i import
<Mmike> imas onaj pg_upgrader (ili kako vec)
<Mmike> koji ti 'on line' napravi pretvorbu
<Mmike> u biti skopira 9.1 datadir u 9.4 datadir
<Mmike> pa je to drasticno brze
<Mmike> kaj ti je u bazi?
<Mmike> ak heavily useas storane procedure i neke nestandardne jezike, sansa je dash ih morat napisat opet
<Mmike> ili makar popravit
<Mmike> ako je plain sql, vjerojatno ce raditi
<Mmike> ako je plpgsql, moguce da neke stvari nece raditi
<Mmike> nemam pojma kaj u 9.4 ima tak jako novo sql-wize
<Mmike> btw, lik s kojim sam bio u nirnbergu, cileanac, si je dobar frend s Alvarom Hereirom (ili kako vec), jednim od pg core developera :)
<Mmike> MALI SVIJET :D
<Mmike> "Uradio sam kaj si pisao i uspeo sam instalirat" 
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> cisti sql, nista storanih procedura
<Mmike> onda bi trebalo da radi
<Mmike> vidi release notes od 9.4 
<Mmike> just in case
<Mmike> da nebi bilo da koristis rtree indexe, npr, kojih, npr, vise nema
<Mmike> ili tak neki quirk
<Mmike> kol'ko ti je velika baza?
<jelly> cca 15GB
<jelly> tj. bila je toliko dok data owner nije napravio DELETE FROM dve_najvece_tablice;
<jelly> sad ne znam koliko je, zauzima istih 15GB na disku :-)
<Mmike> jel' ti upaljen autovaacum?
<jelly> nije
<Mmike> upali ga
<jelly> bar mislim da nije
<Mmike> sad ga potjeraj na ruke
<Mmike> smanjit ce ti datadir
<jelly> kak?
 * jelly tudum za Pg
<Mmike> vacuumdb -avz
<Mmike> k'o postgres system user
<Mmike> trajat ce neko vrijeme i opteretit stroj
<Mmike> pa ak imas super-duper bitne stvari sad, mozda bolje pricekat noc
<Mmike> al' ak je default 9.1 instalacija, onda ti je autovacuum upaljen
<jelly> pa je as much default as possible
<Mmike> dump/import ce ti jos vise kompaktirat bazu jer ce ti izgenerirat indexe i sve iznova, pa ak ti se da cekat... mosh i koristit pg_dump -Ft, onda ce ti pg_restore moc 'restaurirat' tablice, constrainte i indexe u paraleli (pg_restore -j10, recimo)
<jelly> mda, na virtualki koja ima mozda 2-3 vCpua
<jelly> ok, vidit cemo koliko ce taj vacuum trajati
<jelly> ionako sam okinuo snapshot prije, pa ak se i potrga nikom nista
<Mmike> grep autovacuum /etc/postgresql/9.1 main ; grep autovacuum /var/log/postgresql/postgresql.log
<Mmike> ili u psqlu: show autovacuum;
<Mmike> ak su 2-3 vcpua onda pg_restore -j6
<jelly> nisu neke bitne stvari, to su botovi sa #debian kanala... jedino sto prek tjedna nemam vremena to vrtit i gledat, pa bolje sad
<jelly> ha, gotovo
<jelly> nije bas pobrisao, mozda 1-2GB
<jelly> al i to je bolje nego nis
<SilverSpace> tko ce 17h docekat
<frainfreeze> SilverSpace, Å¡to je u 17?
<frainfreeze> Kraj posla?
<Mmike> pa ovog vmwareta
<jelly> vmware <3
 * jelly radi OS upgrade debian 6->7, 7->8 i hvata snapshot za svaki korak
<jelly> Enable SSL by default in new PostgreSQL clusters? 
<jelly> hm
<Mmike> jelly, 15GB sql dump, pigz ga skompresira u 6 gigi za cca 3 minute (i7 8 cores), pbzip2 u 3 gige za cca 15 minuta, a lrzip sa -l (lzo) kompresijom u 800 megi u 8 minuta!
<Mmike> sad cu probat paq kompresiju za lrzipom
<Mmike> pre dobar je lrzip
<Mmike> doduse, 15 gigi rama mi je oteo :D
<jelly> dakle gzip i dalje rulz :-)
<jelly> osim ak si neki siromah sa bendvitom a imas RAMe na bacanje
<jelly> hmm, nije mi migrirao bazu na 9.4, ostavio je 9.1 gore
<jelly> aha.
<jelly> Once the operating system upgrade is finished, you should plan to also upgrade your PostgreSQL 9.1 database clusters to the new PostgreSQL version 9.4 using the pg_upgradecluster tool
<Mmike> hmn
<Mmike> pg_upgradecluster je nesh novo
<Mmike> debianovo
<Mmike> nisam to nikad koristio
<Mmike> vjerojatno pokrene pgupgrade
<Mmike> sad ti je 9.1 na tcp/5432 a 9.4 na tcp/5433
 * Mmike skida vmware
<Mmike> brijem da nijie nist bolji od kvma
<Mmike> jelly, 12min za lrzip sa paq, 300 megi :)
<Mmike> xz napravi 500 megi
<Mmike> za tipa
<Mmike> 5 sat
<Mmike> sati
<Mmike> idem sad probat isto na serveroshu doma, AMD neki dvojezgreni, 4 gige rama
<jelly> e taj paqje neki perverzni algo koji je inace grozno spor
<jelly> Mmike: da, pg_upgradecluster je to sve dumpao, importao, zamijenio portove, i na kraju veli "probaj da li radi, ak radi okini pg_dropcluster 9.1 main"
<Mmike> jelly, da, samo sto lrzip pregleda sve kaj ima, sortira, i onda veli paqu 'aj to i to i to i to', i onda je paq ok brz a jebeno kompresira
<Mmike> jelly, dump/import ili pgupgrader?
<jelly> koliko sam vidio po procesima koji su se vrtili, dump i restore je radio
<Mmike> istovremeno?
<Mmike> ili jedno po jedno?
<jelly> istovremeno
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<jelly> samo sam zaboravio instalirati plugin za custom data pa sad moram iznova
<SilverSpace> joj
<jelly> cek, s kojeg je startao kimi
<SilverSpace> jelly: 4
<jelly> neloš
<SilverSpace> gdje je vettel toliko puno izgubio 
<jelly> svugdje po malo
<SilverSpace> aa vidim sad morao nos promjeniti
<SilverSpace> ne mogu otljucati bootloader jer vipp zakljucao da se do njega uopce ne moze doci 
<SilverSpace> a bez njega ne mogu room promjeniti 
<jelly> ak je istekao ugovor mozes traziti da ti omoguce otkljucavanje, evropa ih tjera da to moraju
<jelly> doduse to se odnosi na SIM lock, sigurno ce se praviti blesavi za ovo
<SilverSpace> jelly: da i sony ti da broj za otkljucavanje ali ako ne mozes uc nemozes broj unjeti 
<SilverSpace> kvaka 
<SilverSpace> doduse rootao sam ga 
<SilverSpace> to bez problema ide 
<SilverSpace> Bootloader unlock allowed: No – ne može da se otključa (ubijte se)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> motoGP samo kaj nije pocela
<infy-> nema dd na routeru
<infy-> strasno
<infy-> nemos dumpat fs :(
<jelly> imas cat 
<jelly> u krajnjoj liniji imas shell i serijski port
<SilverSpace> lol liku se zapalio motot i likik ne kuzi sve dok mu mije guma pukla 
<SilverSpace> Norveška će biti prva zemlja koja gasi FM radio i to već 2017. godine
<spawn> vening
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> koja borba 
<SilverSpace> odlicna utrka 
<SilverSpace> the doktors 84 pobjeda
<Mmike> jelly, Amd neki dualcore (amd2 socket), 4 gige rama = pbzip2 je radio 2 i pol sata (3.6 giga file), lrzip je radio 80 minuta i napravio 500 GB file
<Mmike> brijem da je lrzip novi archiving tool
<jelly> steta sto ga niko ne koristi jer je xz good enough
<jelly> a "isti algoritam"
<Mmike> xz/pxz je streaming
<Mmike> lrzip bas i nije koliko vidim
<Mmike> mora imat fajl
<Mmike> pa odna njega secira
<Mmike> sto, recimo, za innobackupex ne smeta
<Mmike> za pgdump malo da, al' dobro
<SilverSpace> rtl2
<SilverSpace> ko nije gledao 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-18
<Mmike> opet bolestan :(
<Mmike> pa
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> www.dzz-istok.hr
<ivoks> odes na stranicu, tamo te doceka neki redirect (imaju valjda zastitu ili sta vec)
<ivoks> i kada to prodjes, stranica sama sebe reloada non-stop
<ivoks> i nitko drugi s te ip adrese vise ne moze na stranicu
<ivoks> ono, likovi sami sebe ddosaju
<ivoks> Zadnje obavijesti
<ivoks> 24 RUJ. 15
<ivoks> Arhiva
<ivoks> Ožujak 2016
<ivoks> © Copyright - MediCenter Theme by QuanticaLabs
<Mmike> o srce mi prehladjeno :(
<Mmike> taman proso proljev i sva sranja, i eto sad novo sranje
 * Mmike zadnjih 15 mintua samo kise
<Mmike> usi ce mi eksplodirat
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj mi u RH smiju uopce prodati tipkovnicu bez HR znakova ?! Jos bi mi graviranje naplatiti :) http://jebo.me/pas/1u@raw
<DomaMuffin> nda, jutro 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: di si nasao tipkovnicu bez .hr znakova?
<Mmike> ja bih takvu
<Mmike> ah, laptop
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: u biti, mi, srbija i jos poneka zemlja ex-yu dan danas nemamo tipkovnice sa svim nasim znakovima
<ivoks> tako da u hrvatskoj i ne mozes kupiti tipkovnicu sa svim nasim znakovima
<ivoks> jer cak ne postoji ni standard koji definira takvu tipkovnicu
<ivoks> al... ajmo o ustasama i partizanima
<Mmike> ajmo
<Mmike> partizani su bolji
<ivoks> ocito, pobijedili su
<Mmike> yup :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jebo takvu diskusiju kad se slazemo, ajmo radije ford/mazda :)
<ivoks> ma.. idem doktoru
<ivoks> tj., moram ga nazvatr
<Mmike>  i ja bih trebao
<Mmike> fakat nisam dobro
<ivoks> u subotu me grana pogodila u glavu
<Mmike> whops?
<ivoks> i napikuo sam oko
<Mmike> kaj si radio?
<ivoks> napiknuo
<ivoks> i takav vozio murter->zagreb
<Mmike> te boli sad, je'l ti nateceno/crveno/ugnojeno?
<Mmike> ili ide prema tome?
<ivoks> pa krenulo je
<ivoks> ali sam jucer otisao doktoru
<ivoks> pa mi je dao kapi i rekao da se javim svom doktoru danas
<ivoks> na me uputi oftamologu
<Mmike> da, odi si to pogledaj, u 95% situacija nije bed neg te sam jebe par dana
<ivoks> jer, on ne vidi da mi je nesto ostalo zapiknuto, ali bi htio da to jos oftamolog pogleda
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, za pisanu komunikaciju imamo definiran ISO 8859-2, po meni to pokriva i definiranje potrabnog znakovlja na tipkama uredjaja kojim ces napisati kaj vec trebas , ne ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ili nam bas treba jos jedna regula ? 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: ne
<Mmike> al' nekad ti se zna neki kurac iz drva (gljivice neke ili koji kurci) zavuc u oko pa trebas dobit antibiotik ili nesto
<DomaMuffin> "ne" ?
<ivoks> iso8859-2 je obsolete
<ivoks> i nema veze s tipkovnicom
<DomaMuffin> Obsolete ili ne , ali je u zakonu
<ivoks> ne bi smio biti
<ivoks> ako je
<ivoks> onda je windows krsio zakone desetljecima
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: u zakonu je i da moras imat zute zmigavce, sto opet nema veze s tipkovnicom
<DomaMuffin> To nije tema :( Ali bi se fino spojilo na tvoju zelju da dobijemo definiciju . predlazem da odrzavaju postojece , za pocetak.
<Mmike> pih, u zakonu su kazne za neka nedjela propisane/izrazene u - njemackim markama! :D
<ivoks> znakovni skup nije problem
<ivoks> ut8 definira i ǉ i ǌ i ǆ
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, odi u london :) Sa ili bez zmigavaca :) Kaj si mi kupio, vucibatino ! 
<ivoks> ali to ne mozes natipkati s tipkovnicom
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: nist, donio sam neke smrdljive sireve, mislio sam da zena nece tjet, no probala je i odusevljena je :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike,  :) 
<Mmike> Me može natipkati i ǉ  i ǌ i ǆ :)
<Mmike> erm /me
<Mmike> konj
<ivoks> ali ne moze kupiti tipkovnicu na kojoj postoje ti znakovi
<Mmike> Daklem: "Ovo ću ǉeto ǉetovati na Jadranu i ǌegovati pravi ǆabalebarluk!"
<ivoks> dakle, s nasim tipkovnicama ne mozes natipkati sve nase znakove
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, nemosh ni s full kanji charsetom, ali imas minimum 
<Mmike> jedino mi renderiranje ǉ i ǌ nekak jadno, bode u oči.
<ivoks> Mmike: to ovisi o fontu
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, imas fixed-width font
<Mmike> naravno
<ivoks> naravno da jadno izgleda u monospace fontu
<Mmike> imam, da
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: nije bas isto
<Mmike> nemrem ircat u proporcionalnom fontu, to mi je tek ru�no
<Mmike> naporno mi koristit nasa slova, bas naporno
<Mmike> navika
<Mmike> C64 nije imao nasa slova Č=
<Mmike> Č=
<Mmike> :) !
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: jer ǉǌǆ uopce ne mozes natipkati nikako na nasoj tipkovnici
<ivoks> i onda se moramo glupirati kod sortiranja
<DomaMuffin> Sad me nazvao agent t-com-a da bi mi produzio ugovor, frajer je nekak uspio iskopati plan radova, u 2016 nemaju planove pruzati uslugu pristupa internetu preko optike u mom selu :( 
<DomaMuffin> Rekao sam mu da bi me samo to moglo zadrzati kod njih :)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, kak ne , imam U+01C9 i to. Velim, nemas ni sva kanji pismena di stavit' pa to azijate ne prijeci da imaju osnovni charset na tipkama i rade. 
<Mmike> poljaci imaju neki bed sa sortiranjem
<Mmike> al' zato kaj im jezik to ne definira
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: da, al' ovo je osnovno SLOVO, nije modifikator neki
<Mmike> recimo, poljaci imaju one sve djidje po c i po nekim slovima, al' to nije pravo slovo, to je 'modifikator' (ne znam ispravnu rijec)
<Mmike> i onda to dobiju tak da stisnu nesto, pa c
<Mmike> i onda c dobije kerefek
<Mmike> nije kao ć kod nas - c, č, ć <- to su tri razlicita slova
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ja se slazem. Ali mogli bi se snaci bez da trazimo posebne tipkovnice s 124 tipke samo za nase podrucje :)
<Mmike> pa, samo treba maknit x z y na posebna mjesta
<Mmike> tako da ak ti bas treba x, dobijes ga sa altg-shift-lijevo-uho-pedala-T
<DomaMuffin> ne znam, ja imam u drugom redu tipaka "šđž" i u trecem "čć" , sto mi je skroz u redu. 
<DomaMuffin> Je da se moram jebat' kad ocu backtick i ne znam kaj, ali to vecini mojih korisnika ne treba.
<ivoks> al nemas nj i lj i dz
<ivoks> nemas sva slova abecede
<ivoks> i nemoj to mijesati s kineskim/japanskim/korejskim
<Mmike> da, nemas lj i nj i dz
<ivoks> koji, izuzev japana, nemaju slova, vec simbole
<ivoks> a japan kombinira slova i simbole
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, shvatio sam te iz prve. Imam substitute ( pisati po dva znaka, koristiti alt) ili mozemo maknuti slova koja nisu dio nase abecede, ovo kaj mmike prica
<ivoks> i japanci imaju sva svoja slova na tipkovnici
<Mmike> spomenimo, kad vec pricamo, i arapski, pa lao te tagalog, a bogme i gruzijski, armenski i ne...
<Mmike> btw, tko je sad glavni za prevodjenje u ubuntu-hr, ivoks? Sale?
<ivoks> ne znam, mislim da nije nitko
<ivoks> mislim da je to zamrlo
<DomaMuffin> :( 
<DomaMuffin> Se placa to kaj ? :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: on je bio zadnji?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: jasta, dobis mene u naturi kak pokusavam bicepse vitalizirati
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, LOGIRAO SAM OVO; idem se sad prijavit' da prevedem nekaj trivijalno :D
<ivoks> narudzbe kod doktora izmedju 11 i 12
<ivoks> 11:15, jos uvijek se nitko ne javlja
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--kukavica-kakvu-spanjolska-ne-pamti-pogledajte-potez-koji-je-osramotio-slavnog-zidanea--njegov-sin-samo-sto-nije-pobjegao-s-gola-/1562012/
<Mmike> ^^ tocno tak bih ja branio :D
<jelly> ni jedna baza u Hrvatskoj ne koristi digrafe niti zna upisati, NPR., moje prezime... ǆaba se boriti protiv toga
<ivoks> jelly: dž i nije takav problem
<ivoks> jer dž ionako dodje iza d
<DomaMuffin> Ni jedan keramicki noz doma mi vise nema vrh, zeni hvala :) 
<ivoks> pa sortiranje nije problem
<ivoks> ali lj i nj imaju problem
<jelly> Ljubljana < Ljiljana :-)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan :)
<rut> muffin 
<obruT> poprilicno me nerviraju sajtovi koji podrazumijevaju da imas facebook account
<Mmike> obruT, jel' zivis u baraci bez kucnog broja? :)
<Mmike> ti si k'o ona ekipa koja 1930tih nije htjela struju u kucu :D
<obruT> nije poanta jel ocu ili necu, poanta je u tome da jedna lijeva firma uvjetuje da imas account kod jedne druge firme
<obruT> nisu vezane nicim
<obruT> glupo
<obruT> a i nije bas usporedivo s sa strujom... bilo bi usporedivo recimo da ne zelim imati email :P
<obruT> mogu birat providera, je li
<obruT> sto me sad strefilo... prvo se skrsila jedna baza (zapunio se disk, cestitke ekipi koja je slagala nadzor :P ), jedva ju nekak upogonim da proradi, spojim se s klijentom, a ono prazno !  ak me tad nije strefilo, valjda nece nikad... nisam klijentu specificiro bazu pa me spojilo na template1 :P
<obruT> al ionako ne bi bio velik gubitan, nekih 10 TB :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-19
<VjetarSaSunca> rnda rna sitni poslić
<VjetarSaSunca> 15 sati downtime!
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/hM4trvq.gif
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<dodobas> F6
<SilverSpace> Čičoka
<SilverSpace> Čičoka - neuništiv korov i lijek za dijabetes
<SilverSpace> jedem korov
<SilverSpace> jebote led na kaj sam spao 
<SilverSpace> Od čičoke se može proizvesti i rakija
<SilverSpace> Kineski proizvođači isporučili više smartphonea od Samsunga i Applea
<VjetarSaSunca> rnda rnda sitni poslovi
<VjetarSaSunca> jebo!
<BotaniCar> \o/ djes'
<VjetarSaSunca> oh BotaniCar 
<VjetarSaSunca> Dao sam si jučer sitnog posla, upgrade ESXi na novu manje bugovitu verziju
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda 15 sati downitmea !
<VjetarSaSunca> sve zbog RTFM!
<BotaniCar> Ili zato kaj nisi RTFM ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Kad uhvatis cajta reci sto se sjebalo 
<jelly> zato kaj nije RTFM.
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: zapravo je jednostavno, sad gledano nakon 15 sati čupanja kose
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: uvijek je tako, budi dobar i ustedi mi 15h :) 
<jelly> mi smo upgradeali cluster redom 4.0 -> 5.0 -> 5.1 -> 5.5 -> sad je na 6.0 bez ispada
<VjetarSaSunca> radio sam upgrade sa USB sticka uštekanog u hetnzerovm data centru
<jelly> i sijaset cumulative updatea
<VjetarSaSunca> i na usb stick je trebalo po kuharici nakeljiti butabilnu verzijju novog ESXi-ja
<BotaniCar> ok
<VjetarSaSunca> i neće govno i neće se butati
<VjetarSaSunca> i iskcuri 2 sata kvm-a
<VjetarSaSunca> i ajde uzmi još 3 sata i kopaj di ne radi
<VjetarSaSunca> nakon slijedeća tri sata još luđi i još uporniji da sredim sve, shvatim da rescue koji se diže na zahtjev ponekad skuži deviceove a ponekad baš i ne
<VjetarSaSunca> pa ponekad vidi usb stick, a ponekad ga  I NE VIDI :D
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> Upisat cu se ako mi velis da si nakon 15h inzistirao da stick ture u drugi slot :)
<VjetarSaSunca> a ponekad ne vidi ni sve particije diska :D
<BotaniCar> Iha :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma mogao sam platiti 20 € i dati njima da uštekaju pravi stick
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ne bih to radio svaki put kad radim minor upgrade pa sam išao vidjeto gdje to sve šteka
<VjetarSaSunca> i naravno
<VjetarSaSunca> NARAVNO
<VjetarSaSunca> kako za boot sa usb sticka ESXi treba syslinux
<VjetarSaSunca> i u recueu ga nema, svaki put je bio apt-get install syslinux
<VjetarSaSunca> do jednom, nakon 10 sati ludila nisam shvatio da debian rescue diže neki syslinux 6.nešto
<VjetarSaSunca> a preporučeni za instalaciju je 3.86
<VjetarSaSunca> Do tad je već došla popodnevna smjena u Hetner support
<BotaniCar> 10h of digging sounds right :)
<VjetarSaSunca> A ta ekipa radi po principu jedan korisnik -jedan ticket
<VjetarSaSunca> i moš ga jebat on ima takva pravila
<VjetarSaSunca> "Kako ste već napravili ovakav zahtjev, ovaj ticket zatvaram"
<VjetarSaSunca> - "Ali isteklo mi je mojih 3 sata KVM-a"
<VjetarSaSunca> - "Molim odgovorite e-mailom na prethodni ticket"
<VjetarSaSunca> ne moram reći da jutranja smjena s time nema problema :D
<VjetarSaSunca> moš otvorit ticketa kolko trebaš, ali ovi popodne bi jednokg korisnika rješavali kroz jedan ticket, nema veze koliko issuea raznih imaš
<VjetarSaSunca> I tako ja njemu ofrlje zajebatnski odgovorim kako hoću još 3 sata, s IDom starog ticketa
<BotaniCar> Super je kad imas problem za rijesiti a support na koji si naslonjen je nadrkan i ima procedure :)
<VjetarSaSunca> I munjina mi šalje link na plaćeni kvm pristup duži od 3 sata
<VjetarSaSunca> onda je već bilo nekih pola 7 navečer
<VjetarSaSunca> a drvio sam po tome od 9 ujutro, onako usput, minor ESXi update 
<VjetarSaSunca> I odna sam mu napisao poduže pismo kako znam za plaćeni kvm pristpup, ali kako mogu prema pravilima supporta zahtijevati i doboti neograničeno sliceova do 3 sata u komadu
<VjetarSaSunca> i da je to funkcioniralo prije podne
<VjetarSaSunca> E onda je švapsko gowno zašutjelo
<VjetarSaSunca> što je bio znak da ću dobiti remote pristup samo je bilo pitanje kada
<VjetarSaSunca> do tad sam već iskompajlirao syslinux 3.86 i stavio ga na stick, rebootao server i samo sam čekao da mogu dobiti konzolu da poklikćem par puta enter da se to upgrejda
<VjetarSaSunca> I eto već u 11 navečer sam dobio pristup :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Super mi je bio ponedjeljak, kao i zeki
<VjetarSaSunca> Zeko - https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/13006550_10207839231316764_4869583429180565051_n.jpg?oh=ca0cebc6f92df74cf9cbabc5ff839d23&oe=577316CB
<VjetarSaSunca> bwah, što te ne ubije ojača te. Sad sam ojačan i borim se s permissionima na wordpress instalaciji. debian specific :)
<BotaniCar> A dobro, kad pocrtamo, malo si podebljao reputaciju lika koji galami ako ga jebu, rijesio si problem, a i malo si smanjio visak kave u kuhinji :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> kad riješim taj wordpress idem igrat Quatnum Break do iznemoglosti da izbacim gluposti iz glave
<VjetarSaSunca> I uspio sam naći zadovoljavajuće rješenje za fiskalizaciju računa što je bila prepreka do sad
<BotaniCar> Strah me pitati :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne fiskaliziras, solved :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: zapravo je toliko jednostavno i jeftino u usporedbi s ostalim troškovima hladnog pogona, da se čudim sam sebi što sam čekao toliko
<VjetarSaSunca> Mrski T-Com daje u najam fiskalizacijske POS-ove, administriraš katalo usluga i artikala preko weba
<BotaniCar> Isplativo, kazes
<VjetarSaSunca> i za neku sitnu proviziju po računu (bez mjesečnog najma) dobivaš i provlačenje kartica
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: trošak cca 200kn mjesečno
<BotaniCar> Nda, ni puno ni malo 
<VjetarSaSunca> Za dodatnih 2,6 % od računa imaš Maestro, Visa i Mastercard peglu
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nije to puno, ako računaš kolika su davanaj državi na i iz plaće :D
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, ne usudim se na zivot gledati kroz prizmu kog sve imam na ledjima :)
<VjetarSaSunca> mislim da ću odjebati ovu debian-specific instalaciju wordpressa
<VjetarSaSunca> prestrašno to izgleda
<BotaniCar> "debian-specific" ? Koja je preferirana distra za wordpress ?
<VjetarSaSunca> ma nema preferirane distre, ali debian iz repoa povuče neki wordpress koji rasturi na 5 mjesta u filesytemu a zamišljen je tako kad wordpress još nije imao multisite pordršku
<vileni> BotaniCar: neka koja ima self-destruct ugradjen
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja recimo blog pod wordpressom vrtim na Win 2012 R2 i to radi
<VjetarSaSunca> a kad sam vidio kako recimo cyrus nema backupa bez downtimea ozbilno razmišljam da samo interni mail zadržim na njemu, a neku produkciju držim pod hMailserver-om pod Win
<BotaniCar> Muahaha, zovu me da odem u Amsterdam delat, sad kad je frend vec tamo mi ideja nije *toliko* mrska :) 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kak rjesavas multigigabajtne inboxe u hmailu ? Meni jednostavno nije mogao to hendlat, poceo je duplo slat' poruke i pizdit' na nevjerojatne nacie. Truncateam inbox - opet radi k'o zmaj 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: koja verzija hmailservera?
<BotaniCar> Neka stara
<BotaniCar> isam se puno igrao s njim kad sam na to naletio
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: koliko stara? :D
<Mmike> http://archive.openflow.org/wp/learnmore/
<Mmike> WEEEE
<Mmike> taman kad skuzis koliko malo znas dodje neki novi drekec o kojem neznas nista :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ne bi ti lagao, znam samo da sam naletio na to sranje i zamijenio softver s drugim. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni je tak svaki dan :)
<Mmike> znas kaj je najgore
<Mmike> nos mi je zacepljen
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> skroz
<Mmike> i to je totalni bed jer nemrem nist jest :)
<BotaniCar> I moj, jedem na silu i foliram se sinu da mi nije nikakav bed, inace nece ni on jest' 
<vileni> Mmike: kako cemo hamburgere onda
<Mmike> vileni: jesu popravili hamburgeracnicu tamo dolje/
<Mmike> vileni: ak cemo jest (i dilat hardver) to mozemo jedino danas jer sutra/preksutra/petak zena ima van-obiteljske aktivnostsi pa sam ja tata-od-formata
<Mmike> i, nema ljubljenja danas, fakat sam zarazan
<Mmike> zato danas radim od doma
<Mmike> hahah
<vileni> Mmike: danas mi pase
<vileni> moja je u makarskoj do sutra
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> cujemo se popodne
<vileni> moze
<Mmike> ak ovo moje eskalira onda bananko
<Mmike> vileni: a, popravili su hamburgeracnicu?
<BotaniCar> prvi ticket sam u ovoj firmi otvorio prije 2426 dana :) Mozda je vrijeme da pocnem s necim drugim :) 
<vileni> Mmike: jesu
<vileni> BotaniCar: koliko je to u godinama
<BotaniCar> 6,745 :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti si tamo od kad si otisao iz elektromagica, jelda?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne ne, godinu dana sam spalio na jednu marketinsku agenciju 
<BotaniCar> i godinu dana kod PAVovog sulkolege :)
<BotaniCar> EM je toliko davna stvar da jos nismo ni sijede imali, bajo moj :)
<Mmike> nit zene
<Mmike> nit djece
<BotaniCar> Jebo te, ja sam s trenutnom suprugom bio i onda, ti si jebac, a ne ja, izrotirao si ih tuce dok sam ja furao jednu :)
<BotaniCar> Iztucao si ih rotu dok sam ja furao jednu ! :) 
<Mmike> bar je to 'public info', jel? :)
<BotaniCar> Javnost uvijek zna istinu :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<BotaniCar> *javnost uvijek zna najbolje, paa-rdon
<BotaniCar> E, kaj to IBM dela u Ceskoj da su scouti tak ocajni za ljudima :) ? Davi me jedna i napravio sam sve against-the-book i jos uvijek ne pusta :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: odradio si Cehinju against-the-book ? :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<BotaniCar> obruT: mislio sam ju sklinut' s njeznika, a ona navrla jos jace :) 
<obruT> Cehinja, sta ces :) dok im se muskarci u sandalama secu po Biokovu i na madracu plutaju na Brac, one same i ostavljene traze paznju :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kaj nije sad krenula fiskalizacija u Češkoj?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ne znam kaj se desava, ali scouti su su se povampirili :) Nemo'sh ih skinut s zivotopisa :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/agresivne-vrane-napale-setace--intervenirala-i-hitna-pomoc/1562852/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pazi protip za windows 7: http://www.zdnet.com/article/sticking-with-windows-7-the-forecast-calls-for-pain/
<SilverSpace> jebes muskarca kojeg vrana zatuce
<obruT> poznaniku je vrana uletjela u kotac od bicikla... srecom, zbice su bile dovoljno ostre :P
<BotaniCar> sliced & diced :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kra?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, majka ce dobit Win10 upgrade i to je to
<Mmike> iako njoj treba ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Ili centos, jel :)
<Mmike> ne, ubuntu
<Mmike> ovaj novi sad, sa systemDom
<Mmike> BotaniCar: thnx za clanak, naime, da - sranje je. Uz to sto imam ta dva patcha, naravno, instalirana (oni hotfixovi koje lik spominje), i dalje je 'checking for updates' spor za poludit
<BotaniCar> Onaj kaj se brzo boota :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebo to sve, treba ici po inerciji, MS veli win10, stavis win10 i bok 
<Mmike> pa to veli
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> a i mogu vilenog i tebe tlacit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si densiometriju radio neki dan, jeld' ? 
<BotaniCar> To si na rebru bil ? 
<Mmike> ima vec jedno 3 tjedna, da
<Mmike> na rebru
<BotaniCar> Mosh moju seficu preko reda ugurat' na pregled, odnosno , osoba koja je tebe gurnula :)
<Mmike> nop :(
<Mmike> ja sam isao na neko istrazivanje, kao, zasto su debeli - debeli
<Mmike> tj, kako manjak vitaminaD utjece na pretilost
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> nemam po jma :)
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se price, rek'o jel ima nacin da se covjek domogne pregleda bez cekanja do 75-e
<SilverSpace> Sony nova serija televizora svi imaju android 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de linkaj neku 110+ Braviu, da valja
<SilverSpace> http://promocije.sancta-domenica.hr/promocije/sony-android-tv/?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_medium=FEATURED_STORE_IMAGE_ONLY&utm_campaign=sony+tv+4mj
<SilverSpace> biraj
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha 18 kilokuna :) AHAHAHAHA
<SilverSpace> odi dolje nize
<SilverSpace> imas izbor
<BotaniCar> Gledam, svejedno, sad se pitam kaj da opljackam da pare skupim 
<BotaniCar> Svaki telkac koji je iole bolji od mog trenutnog je prek 10 kilokuna 
<SilverSpace> eh 
<obruT> IMHO, sve te smart pizdarije u telkama su sranje.. a sa androidom tek skroz security supljikavo
<obruT> ja imam smarttv od samsunga, pol featurea koje sam imao prije vise ne rade i nemos si pomoci
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne mogu t opisati koliko mi je TV security nebitan. Telka ima svoj vlan, nek' po njemu haraci kome volja 
<BotaniCar> Ovo s neodrzavanjem softvera je sranje, da
<obruT> BotaniCar: sto je super dok ne pokupis neko sranje da ti telka uopce ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> reset :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: factor defaultanje pomogne vecinom :)
<BotaniCar> jesu letsencrypt certifikati zeleni kad otvaram sajt koji je kroz njih kriptiran ? 
<BotaniCar> https://soundcloud.com/semenic/some-kind-of-music # nisam dug bolji trensic cuo 
<CrazyLemon> jesu zeleni da
<BotaniCar> CrazyLemon: si ziher ? Guglao sam dok sam cekao odgovor tu i gugl veli da nisu 
<BotaniCar> et's Encrypt will provide DV certificates, which generally show the green lock and HTTPS text, not EV certificates, which generally additionally show a company name in a green box.
<CrazyLemon> BotaniCar pa ziher..zeleni HTTPS 
<BotaniCar> CrazyLemon: ja sam bio neprecizan pri pitanju. 
<jelly> obruT: mos si pomoci tak da MITM-as promet od telke i reimplementiras stari protokol
<jelly> ljudi to nazalost stvarno i rade
<BotaniCar> jelly: saywhat ?!
 * BotaniCar bulji u monitor i ne vjeruje 
<obruT> ma te smart djidje mi u biti ni trebaju, nisam to ni planiro kupit neg je doslo s telkom :) jedini (polu) korisni pluginovi su mi deezer, hbo go i maxtv2go
<jelly> npr. imas ogromnu samsung plazmu koja se spaja na stari jubito API koji vise ne radi.  Dignes sa strane r.pi, squid ili nes specificnije (mitmproxy onaj mozda), i kad telka pristupi starom API-ju rewriteas upit n novi API i saljes jubitu, i odgovor isto tak rewriteas nazad
<jelly> trasparent proxy konfiguraciju, ili koristis r.pi kao AP pa takitak sve ide preko njega
<jelly> toga ce biti sve vise i vise kako ljudi kupuju uredjaje koji ovise o oblaku a oblacne firme koje su im nudile neki SaaS kurac propadnu
<BotaniCar> Ma, oce, ali kod nas. Vani jednostavno zamijene telku kad stara prestane "hvatat youbito" 
<obruT> jelly: zato ja imam htpc koji lako upgradeam na novije stvari
<vileni> BotaniCar: jesu
<vileni> imam vec 20ak sajtova na letsencrypt
<vileni> BotaniCar: tebi treba bas  da pokazuje ime firme tamo? to kosta :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: i meni je cudi al ljudi ni vani ne vole mijenjat 120cm telku koja je samo 4 godine stara, ovo je bio lik iz .nl 
<jelly> mene cudi*
<BotaniCar> vileni: narafski da meni nish ne treba, ali Narucitelj fantazira, a ne bi se isprsio s $$
<BotaniCar> jelly: to oni tvoji gikovi, ovi moji mijenjaju sve kaj mogu cim nekaj novo izadje </zli_trol>
<jelly> pa to je bar jednostavno rijesiti, reci mu da fantazija dodje $200 godisnje i gotovo
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj nisu EV certovi umalo duplo ( 400+ ) ?
<jelly> duplo od $100 godisnje
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vmuc7y7hhd4
<datase> YouTube: Bijelo dugme-Da sam pekar - 0:03:28 - 686344 views - 1271 likes / 38 dislikes
<jelly> pekar, lekar, apotekar
<BotaniCar> ma dze si nas'o za 200 baksi ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: nisam jos radio takve EV, ali ne vidim neku prednost
<jelly> iz dupeta izvuko, nisam to gledao zadnjih ikoliko
<vileni> mislim da startssl ima za 200
<BotaniCar> vileni: nema ni-ikakvu prednost, zamisli ti , veca povrsina ti je zelena ; a i kad pogledas "extended validation" proceduru, zapitas se jesi li glup sto to uope gledas :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa bas gledam kako to ide
<vileni> prednost je utoliko sto ti pise ime firme gore
<vileni> ali i ovi besplatni ce biti "zeleni" i nece iskakati upozorenje
<BotaniCar> A pazi kak mi ih pokusavaju prodati: Increase transaction conversion rates, Lower shopping cart abandonment, Set you apart from your competitors, Show customers you care about their security, Protect your brand from phishing schemes
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha
<jelly> https://www.croadria.com/ ovako?
<jelly> 1.260,00 kn + pdv god 
<vileni> fancey
<jelly> veli prodaja :-)
<BotaniCar> To,da :)
<vileni> daj mi milijun besplatnih radije
<jelly> al onda ne piše ime :-)
<BotaniCar> Jel da :) 
<vileni> pogotovo sa letsencrypt koji je smijesan za podesiti
<BotaniCar> Znacajno !
<jelly> 1260 mi zvuči čak i ispod $200
<vileni> svi mi sajtovi imaju A ili A+ na qualys testu
<vileni> tako da me ne brine
<BotaniCar> vileni: letsencrypt mi nije za produkciju, ne mogu se oslanjati na to da ce neka tamo skripta svakih 90 dana odraditi azuriranje 
<vileni> BotaniCar: a sto inace radis, rucno mijenjas?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ovaj greenfield nije tu da ti veli da si tehnicki na nivou , vec da ti klijenti blenu koja si njuska :)
<jelly> Geotrust True BusinessID withEV 
<vileni> klijenti nemaju pojma, klijenti klikaju i kad je crveno
<BotaniCar> vileni: inace imam PKI infrastrukturu koja me obavjestava da ja moram to napraviti jednom u 2 godine, da 
<BotaniCar> vileni: moji bome ne :) Sve paranoici :9
<vileni> BotaniCar: letsencrypt moze obnoviti i prije roka
<jelly> al zašto se ne bi oslanjao na skriptu?  Ak skripta faila ionako ćeš dobiti alert od Nagios da ti certifikat isitče za 28 ili 14 dana
<vileni> mozes schedulat kad ti pase, pa baciti oko
<BotaniCar> vileni: znam, jednostavno mu (jos) ne vjerujem dovoljno da bi ga na produkciju dao 
<BotaniCar> jelly: bistar si ti , znas !
<vileni> a nije ni nama na produkciji, niti na automatici jos
<vileni> ali kad su to sve redom kompliciraniji sustavi
<vileni> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.croadria.com
<vileni> dobri su :)
<jelly> naravno da imaš https check sa provjerom certova za sve API-je i webove, jelda
<jelly> ak ti treba EV po toj cijeni nazovi pa ćemo riješit :-)
<jelly> vileni: naravno da su dobri, friški Debian 7.8 :-D
<BotaniCar> jelly: naravno da imam && budem, reci cu teti iz nabave da mi javi u kojem price rangeu se smije gledat' 
<jelly> meni nije nigdje jer imam prastare OS-ove pa default client ne ide gore, a od onih ostalih 10 klijenata još nisam odabrao neki
<jelly> https://www.metachris.com/2015/12/comparison-of-10-acme-lets-encrypt-clients/
<BotaniCar> Nisam ni znao da ima 3rd party klijenata, upoznat samo samo s procedurom koja zahtijeva da vrtim neku njihovu skriptu za reissuanje svakih 90 dana. Hvala
<jelly> njihova skripta je grozna, zahtijeva milion python modula
<jelly> mislim ok, dobri ljudi su sve to zapakirali i stavili u jessie-backports, ali nemam svuda debian 8
<jelly> tak da mi se nekako vise svidja nesto tipa "letsencrypt.sh" :-)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<jelly> > Vaš poštanski sanducic je prekoracio ogranicenje prostora za pohranu, što je 20 GB kao što je koje se administrator, koristite 20,9 GB, možda nije u mogucnosti primati i
<jelly> slati nove poruke dok ti re-ozakoniti tvoj poštanski sanducic. Da re-ozakoniti tvoj poštanski sanducic, unesite i poslati nam svoje detalje ispod to provjeriti i nadograditi svoj korisnicki racun:
<BotaniCar> Dear mail sender, my PIN, PUK , OIB and JMBG follow: 
<vileni> pricao mi kolega sa proslog posla, da je isao rijesiti neki komp sa cryptolockerom u financije
<vileni> i odmah tamo je bio drugi zarazeni komp, pa je pitao tu kolegicu kao jel slucajno kliknula neki zip
<vileni> kaze ona, "da da, otvorila sam ga i pokrenula ali nije radio, pa sam slala mail da mi ponovno posalju zip"
<vileni> guess what, drugi put je proradio
<BotaniCar> Kafeinizirao sam monitor :) 
<BotaniCar> Ona je poslala mail da je privitak sjebat , ja cu se upucat' 
<tonil> momci za to postoji cloud , a za office svak normalan rabi KIS
<tonil> odoh bacit match planetsidea 2 
<tonil> nisam ulazio ima 3 godine
<vileni> BotaniCar: ali vidis kako je dobar customer service tamo
<vileni> i odmah salju novi cryptolocker, i brzo procesiraju uplate i sve :)
<tonil>   < cx<X<  ,
<tonil> vileni, jel support u indiji ili philippines 
<vileni> prije bi bio u rusiji ili rumunjskoj
<BotaniCar> Za sto postoji cloud , tonil ? Zareply mailove ? I kaj je KIS ? 
<tonil> BotaniCar, nemam ti ja to pojma baljezgam bezveze, 
<BotaniCar> zasto mi kredes posao ? 
<vileni> jel ima nesto kao lsyncd, ali da mi triggera komandu na drugu server?
<tonil> BotaniCar, :p
<BotaniCar> vileni: taj lsyncd je nesto kao etckeeper ? 
<tonil> hey dečki hooće netko sa mnom baciti partiju planetsidea 2 
<tonil> osjećam se usamljeno
<BotaniCar> nisi dovoljno gay, sorry 
<vileni> igrao sam planetside, nije me bas odusevio
<vileni> BotaniCar: koliko vidim etckeeper je git za etc
<vileni> lsyncd je rsync triggeran sa inotify koliko sam skuzio
<vileni> iako ima i drugih akcija jel
<BotaniCar> vileni: eto skombaj inotify s svojim omiljelim distribucijskim mehnizmom, ne znam za nish gotovo. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: si trzil ti kaj u onom neutrino-u ? Sad sam im poslao upit mailom, bas me zanima za koliko odgovore na upit. 
<BotaniCar> Nda, helpdesk sustav odgovara odmah s "hvala tra bla" :)
<jelly> nisam iako su blizu, još uvijek gajim nadu da ću uspjeti reparticionirat i naflashat starog kineza
<jelly> a i gledam iPhone 5 SE nešto
<vileni> ja razmisljam apgrejdati nexus5 na 5x
<vileni> jel zanimljiv kome polovni nexus5 32gb? :)
<jelly> jel 5 ima dual sim?
<vileni> nema
<jelly> pih
<vileni> nisam jos nijedan dualsim imao
<jelly> koliko mu traje baterija?
<vileni> i ovaj sim bi izbacio da ima neki drugi oblik mobilnog interneta :)
<vileni> traje od jutra do mraka sa umjerenim koristenjem :)
<jelly> pih
<BotaniCar> vileni: jel' ima to bluetooth LE ?
<vileni> sad je na 73% a imam 5 mail accounta, tumblr, twitter, instagram, facebook, i sve ostale syncove upaljene
<jelly> gledao sam https://copperhead.co/android/ iz paranoidnih razloga, on podrzava samo nexusiće
<vileni> BotaniCar: sto je taj LE
<BotaniCar> low energy
<jelly> blutut 4.1 ukratko?
<BotaniCar> jelly: malo sam kopao, LE je implementiran jos u verziji 4.0 ,ali nije puno uredjaja napravljeno s podrskom 
<vileni> hmda, sad idem traziti na gsmarenu i pisem bluetooth umjesto nexus
<BotaniCar> naravno, lista onih koji jesu - ne postoji
<vileni> v4.0, A2DP
<jelly> brijem da onda vjerojatno nije
<BotaniCar> Onda nish :D
<vileni> a ipak je skoro 3 godine star
<vileni> model jel
<vileni> BotaniCar: zaboravio sam zasto bas 4.1 hoces?
<BotaniCar> zbog uredjaja s kojim ga moram spajati. 
<BotaniCar> moze i 4.0 LE , ako imas nesto takvo. 
<vileni> pa ne pise koji je
<vileni> jel tajna koji je uredjaj, da istrazimo? :)
<vileni> hmda, 5X je hexacore
<BotaniCar> vileni: SCiO ( https://www.consumerphysics.com/myscio/ )
<BotaniCar> vileni: neces puno naci na webu, meni su u direktnom kontaktu tek objasnili da im je specka koju su izdali kao minimalnu .. nepotpuna :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: koliko kosta to?
<BotaniCar> vileni: firma kupila dva :) Nista :)
<BotaniCar> Sad bi ja drugi odnio kuc da drkam po tome, ali nemam telefon za uparit' 
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa ako imas pristup tome, mozemo otici u mirage analizirati sastojke pive
<vileni> ako ce raditi naravno
<vileni> ako nece morat ces klasicnom metodom
<BotaniCar> vileni: nije tako jednostavno, rezultati koje postize kod uzorkovanja tekucina su za sad katastrofalni, imam uzasne otklone 
<BotaniCar> Morat' cemo verificirat' 
<BotaniCar> Salu na stranu, jedan od vektora razvoja softvera za to cudo su i vina, susjed radi kao kusac vina pa imam audit' :)
<vileni> kako stoji sa analizom mesa?
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> Hahahahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Ne mora on nikak, neka ga i ako je vegan, samo da mu nije bed sjediti s nama :)
<vileni> hmda, ocekivao sam da i vise kosta
<vileni> ali malo mi skupo za igranje sad :)
<tonil> kad mijenjate paket brzine tscum/optima/iskon nakon koliko vam prištekaju novi?
 * tonil čeka već tjedan i po dana
<tonil> jelly, zakon Å¡teta Å¡to nema za note (treba mi zbig pena)
<BotaniCar> vileni: apropo igranja, imamo dva i lako ti posudim da probas, ali ... moras imati BT
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa to je prvi korak, vidjeti da li bi radio
<BotaniCar> vileni: oc'mo za vikend pivo neko ? Lako se za stolom isproba 
<BotaniCar> Nemrem prek tjedna, opet malca bedinam iduca tri radnja tjedna. 
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozemo probati, samo sto jos neznam kad sam slobodan kroz vikend
<BotaniCar> :) OK 
<vileni> budemo u petak vidjeli
<BotaniCar> ic ej dil
<vileni> hmda, zaboravio sam da je 5X na usb-c
<vileni> taman su mi svi uredjaji microusb
<vileni> i sad bi trebao novi kao
<tonil> heh planetside2 je i dalje ant simulator , na velikim fightovima se zagušuje veza
<tonil>  /uninstall 
<jelly> niko mi nije rekao da ova cura zna pjevati https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSpkaBeZckY
<datase> YouTube: Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - "Look What They've Done To My Song" - 0:03:08 - 13463304 views - 90576 likes / 1907 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.idontplaydarts.com/2016/04/detecting-curl-pipe-bash-server-side/
<tonil> :|
<tonil> muse,imagine dragons... i njihovi coveri,jesu hipster ali eto meni zadnje 3 godine jedino probavljivi,uz prayer in c original ne ono elektro smece ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-FW9uwQUNo ) i naravno ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjHMDlAPMUw jer sam ko teenager gleda kako ljudi rade na busotini da bi poslin bili astronauti :pppppp
<datase> YouTube: Lilly Wood & The Prick - Prayer in C (Original verison) - 0:02:35 - 1115690 views - 6544 likes / 197 dislikes
<tonil> jelly, jucer otvorio jutarnji mislim da kod prvog dejta trebam provjeriti da li cura/zena zna koje ime sa liste,tako da se plati pice odmah i zahvali te odseta svojim putom http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvati-vole-narodnjake--koliko-god-sutjeli-o-tome-znate-li-tko-je-boban-rajovic--napunio-je-splitsku-arenu--a-za-koncert-u-areni-zagreb-neki-ce-kartu-platiti-1900-kuna-/1562126/
<tonil> doduse od 2013 rut je bio zaduzen za vecinu turbofolka na ovom kanalu
<tonil> #senzacionalizam http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-povrsinu-isplivao-zuckerbergov-intervju-star-deset-godina-sto-je-sef-facebooka-pio-i-nosio-na-pocetku-svoje-slave/1563000/
<SilverSpace> jos mi sluske nisu dosle :(
<tonil> SilverSpace, sto si narucio :D ja uzeo sebi denverove bluetooth, i mogu ti reci kad ne rade a stoje na glavi osjeti se malo veca temperatura i zracenje a glava pocme dobivat migrene
<tonil> stoga bi uzeo nesto drugo
<tonil> bas ono vicu #dobijraku3mjeseca
<SilverSpace> tonil: ma da 
<tonil> ?
<tonil> ne bez zafrkancije izazivaju glavobolju i neke cudne frekvencije
<tonil> nisu ugodne
<SilverSpace> zracenje od slusalica BT
<tonil> a slusaj stim da se pune i baterija im traje ~12 sati ne bih se iznenadio
<SilverSpace> bumo vidjeli kad dodu
<tonil> ok, mozes li bacit link na model
<tonil> cisto da vidim
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_219248.html
<SilverSpace> tonil: evo
<tonil> to je za trčanje moram nabaviti takve
<jelly> meni obican mobitel zgrije unutrasnjost glave oko uha ak razgovaram duze od 20 minuta, BT bi trebao biti 2-3 reda velicine bolji sto se tice izzracene snage
<tonil> SilverSpace, ovo sto jelly prica +100
<tonil> jelly, osjetim kako mi gori ko da sam stavio u mikrovalnu
<jelly> da al ti velis da ti i BT sluske smetaju
<tonil> zato cu uzet obicne 
<jelly> ne znam kako je kad stavis glavu u mikrovalnu :-)
<tonil> http://www.denver-electronics.com/denver-bth-203white/ jelly kad si dijete eksperimentiras sa svacim (osobno zavrsio na hitnoj 6-7 puta) 
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> samo kad mi se pokrenuo  bubrezni kamenac 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jebes takve roditelje ak su uspjeli dijete ne pazit toliko da uspije zaobici bravu na mikrovalnoj i probat se skuhati :-)
<tonil> a slusaj majka u vrtlu iza kuce otac preuzima tanker u japanu, a ja eto ljeto 97' i dosada,na televiziji taman petak HRT3 18:40 zavrsio star trek voyager, nisam jednostavno imao drugog posla
<jelly> "sjecam se kao da je bilo danas"
<tonil> neke stvari zapamtis za sve ostalo tu je mastercard
<tonil> SilverSpace, ovo bi ti volio gledat-citat http://www.jutarnji.hr/karamarko-gurnuo-u-prvi-plan-josipu-rimac-i-sanju-puticu/1562906/
<tonil> jelly, nego reci mi jeli itko na kanalu nabavio VR
<tonil> da ne budem uvijek budala na kojoj se testiraju proizvodi :p
<jelly> neko i to mora
<jelly> "early adopter"
<SilverSpace> tonil: kakve ja veze imam sa time? :?
<tonil> SilverSpace, posto linkas uvijek takve stvari pa mi se ucinilo :p 
<tonil> to i F1
<SilverSpace> ja kakamarka nikada ne linkam
<jelly> a čokolindu
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa ni nju
<tonil> SilverSpace, evo bas video za tebe https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=EF9bbY3-lQU
<datase> YouTube: Leap Of Faith: Damien Walters Backflip Over Speeding Formula E Car - 0:03:32 - 596648 views - 4428 likes / 374 dislikes
<jelly> da premotamo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF9bbY3-lQU#t=2m48s 
<datase> YouTube: Leap Of Faith: Damien Walters Backflip Over Speeding Formula E Car - 0:03:32 - 596648 views - 4459 likes / 378 dislikes
<jelly> E: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<jelly> el se neki vrag potrgao na mirroru?
 * jelly prebacio na neki slovački mirror
<tonil> jelly, vivaldi 
<tonil> time to switch 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kvantno-racunalo-sto-trebate-znati/152269.aspx hm drag drago
<tonil> mda
<jelly> tonil: cega?
<jelly> nemam volje ni namjeru mijenjati browser ili koristiti neki van distre bez prijeke potrebe
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-20
<dodobas> F99
<BotaniCar> centos 7 po defaultu instalira mariadb libse, zake ? :D
<jelly> jer su lepi
<obruT> BotaniCar: zato sto neki paket (npr. postfix) ima glupi dependency
<BotaniCar> fala obruT 
<BotaniCar> jelly: :P
<rut> ih . al sam sad sam sebi vazan .. :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj si slozio ?
<rut> kad ti nakon mjesec dana tcom prizna da je problem uocem i poslan ticket tier1 operaterima da rjese 
<rut> pa ono sto sam im prijavljivao .. da mi na optici od kuce od ~10:00-00:00 prema nekim destinacijama koma brzina 
<rut> sinoc od 16:00 do jutros su postavili rute za pool 93.141.0.0/16 da ide alternativno i sve OK . brzine kak trebaju biti :)
<obruT> rut: a ti si taj :)
<rut> jeli ?
<obruT> ti je cijela strka nastala zbog tebe
<obruT> meni uvalili traceove da ih analiziram :P
<rut> hahaha :) rjesili sinoc :)
<obruT> uglavnom, problem je na relaciji DT - nisam siguran koji provider
<rut> napisao mi jurcevic ..
<obruT> on mi je i uvalio traceove :P
<rut> eto . a one tete u szk me pravile budalom 
<obruT> Jura je legenda
<rut> neznam covjeka al je stvarno bio ok . 
<rut> znaci ti si i moje traceroute analizirao :)
<rut> jesi i screenshootove dobio :P
<rut> taj Jura je neki opasan igrac za juniper ?
<obruT> opcenito za mreze i to
<rut> aha .. a kad sam se tu pozalio nisi me dozivljavao :P 
<obruT> pa ja nisam mrezas :)
<rut> oce sad to DT to rjesit ili ce to opet traaajat
<obruT> nemam pojma kakva je tu komunikacija i koliko se DT nervira oko toga :)
<rut> hmmm . a ovako kako je sad rjeseno za pool 93.141 nemoze ostat sigurno .. a dobro vidit cemo 
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> odoh na cevape pa ko ga jebe
<BotaniCar> Imam aplikaciju koja mi ono sto tipkam unese u sve terminale u clusteru, da ne tipkam N puta isto. Poceo sam s "echo" i presao na nekaj drugo, vratio se nakon pol sata u tu aplikaciju i zabunom poceo tipkati tamo umjesto u chat. Sad mi na ekranu svakog servera stoji "steta kaj nemam love" :) :) :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: a ansible, salt, stovec ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ovo mi je za one-time komande
<BotaniCar> ne da mi se raditi manifeste za svaki drek
<obruT> ansible server/grupa -a "komanda"
<obruT> i jos sa -f opicis paralelizam
<BotaniCar> zakaj si mi sad dal jos posla ? :) OK, prihvaceno, zabiljezeno, ceka implementaciju :)
<dodobas> ansible +1 :)
<ivoks> obruT: i sta ak pukne na jednom, a na ostalima ne?
<obruT> ivoks: dobis tocno status sa svakog stroja
<ivoks> ma znam...
<ivoks> sve je to divno i krasno
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> propellor!
<jelly> Propellor is a configuration management system using Haskell and Git # ak ima neki koji koristi vise fensi-smensi tehnologije, javite
<civija> jelly: jesi ti jos u iskonu?
<obruT> ovo je tricky pitanje :)
<civija> heheh
<civija> nisam razmisljao o tom aspektu :)
<civija> samo mi treba jedan info od nekoga iz iskona
<jelly> civija: da
<chaky|work> o civija, gdje si ti covjece? :)
<ivoks> koju piz. mat. sam ja ovdje dolazio, joj
<civija> jelly: znas li mozda moze li iskonov ruter (zyxel) radit u standardnom bridge modu?
<civija> tako da moj tp-link bira vezu preko njega
<civija> i na mom ruteru imam wireless, port-forwarding i ostalo
<civija> chaky|work: djes ba :)
<rut> civija moze 
<vileni> ja bi isto zyxela u bridge
<jelly> civija: da, pitas korisnicku da prebace
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<obruT> netko je skeniro mene, sacem ja njega :P
<SilverSpace> spat
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn2c4SCfl5I
<datase> YouTube: Jack Higgins - Britain's Got Talent 2016 Audition week 2 - 0:06:08 - 603022 views - 1002 likes / 118 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-21
<SilverSpace> dqan
<SilverSpace> lidl je zakon
<dodobas> F3
<obruT> SilverSpace: kupio si 5 kg finog sladoleda za sitne pare ? :)
<obruT> ova drzava je fakat u kurcu s porezima, nabijem ih na kitu... dobis bonus, pogledas bruto, super, pogledas neto i dodje ti da places
<SilverSpace> obruT: 80% cokolade za sitne pare :)
<dodobas> borba s DP 1.2 MST na intelu... dan drugi ...
<ivoks> kenny08: mirka odaberite; http://www.elipso.hr/audio__video/audio-playeri/PHILIPS-BTM2310/ ili http://www.elipso.hr/audio__video/audio-playeri/PIONEER-X_EM12/
<dodobas> proradilo je nakon sto se kernel crashao...
<dodobas> go figure
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 16.04 i OpenStack Mitaka!
<ivoks> Monika Pleša, aktualna prvakinja Hrvatske u kajaku na mirnim vodama i mlada reprezentativka Hrvatske u utorak je sa svojom obitelji otišla put Njemačke za boljim životom.
<ivoks> Prvakinja Hrvatske bila je 2011., 2012., 2013., 2014. i 2015., godine. Na natjecanjima Hrvatskoj u četiri godine nije izgubila niti jednu utrku u svojoj kategoriji te je redom nizala samo pobjede sa značajnom razlikom nad konkurenticama. Svake od gore nabrojanih godina bila je i osvajačica kupa RH.
<ivoks> al, ajmo o ustasama i partizanima
<ivoks> Prema Die Weltu tajno sklopljen dogovor ne rješava sva pitanja, ali predviđa odštetu od 5000 dolara (ili 4400 eura) za svakog vlasnika nekog od 600.000 automobila, a trošak povlačenja ili korekcija automobila ostaje na teret Volskwagena.
<dodobas> hmm, imam random screen blank cycle ... od pola sekunda
<jelly> jel? 16.04 rilisan?
<jelly> da upgradeam produkcijski laptop ili ne? :-)
<CrazyLemon> pa nije jos officially
<ivoks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-unveils-6th-lts-release-of-ubuntu-with-16-04
<jelly> ak mi do-release-upgrade radi, a da ne moram kliknut "devel" opciju, onda radi :-)
<BotaniCar> Iruda mu, kakav je ovo cetPrtak, samo radim , a na Vas nisam potrosio ni minute :) Kak ste kaj ? 
<jelly> nema se vrimena!
<jelly> i ja volin ić u banku...
<BotaniCar> Vish, ispraznila mi se baterija u tokenu
<jelly> 20 kuna novi token, ili kupit bateriju?
 * BotaniCar gleda kak uopce rastavit' token 
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ja se bojim da cu, ako rastavim token, aktivirati silent alarm i doci ce mi specijalci :) Tak izgleda , povrsinom salje "ne diraj me za svoje dobro" signale :)
<jelly> od pbze ima jedan saraf i da se zamijenit bez problema
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa to je ok, mozda oni znaju kako zamjenit batreiju :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: :))))))))
<BotaniCar> jelly: samo mi dajes razloge da promijenim banku :) 
<vileni> ja sam isao mijenjati pbz citac/token
<vileni> dosao u poslovnicu, rekao da mi ekran odlazi na ovom, lik je pogledao, nagnuo se na stolici do ormarica iza i rekao "evo"
<vileni> nisam nista ni potpisao niti me pitao za neke podatke
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, ali nemoj ic u PBZ ;-)
<jelly> vileni: tako je i meni bilo zadnji put kad sam im dosao sa tokenom iz 2001.
<jelly> trajao je... 12? 14? godina
<vileni> ja neznam koliko je moj, negdje 8-9 mozda
<vileni> ali najbolja stvar mi je sto mozes posuditi neciji
<jelly> bio je star koliko je njihova netbacnking usluga bila stara.  Da, ovi sad koji su samo citaci kartica su... samo citaci kartica
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nurk_4zpx-s
<datase> YouTube: Firing Up the First GE9X Engine - 0:00:50 - 93859 views - 229 likes / 8 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kupljeno u poslano skoro u isti dan i tri paketa stigla prije sedam dana a tri jos nisu ??
<SilverSpace> jebo postu 
<ivoks>  /j #ubuntu-release-party
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 16.04 i OpenStack Mitaka! | Pohodite #ubuntu-release-party
<SilverSpace> eh i ubuntu novi stigo prije mojih paketa :)
<dodobas> pohodite ... ahahahaha
<dodobas> sto nije bolje 'pridružite se'
<jelly> hmm, DVB-T2 i -S2 i amlogic
<jelly> http://www.geekbuying.com/item/KIPLUS-S2-T2-Amlogic-S905-Quad-Core--64Bit-TV-Box-Android-5-1-1-1G-8G-2-4G-WiFi-LAN-HDMI2-0-3D-DLNA-AirPlay-Miracast-Netflix-363250.html
<BotaniCar> i, kaj cu tamo ? Taj mi kanal izgleda kao kobasica-party :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: 1GB RAM-a nije pre malo ? 
<jelly> to je dobro pitanje, ne znam je li premalo za kodi
<BotaniCar> to bi SilverSpace mogao znati , ako ovo cita
<SilverSpace> nije
<vileni> meni kodibuntu trosi ispod 400mb
<SilverSpace> Flash Nand 8GB
<SilverSpace> ti je vazniji 
<SilverSpace> to je usko grlo na rpi
<SilverSpace> sd kartica
<SilverSpace> vileni: meni jos nisu sluske dosle :(
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa dosta kasne
<vileni> meni je jos prije tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesu tebi dosle
<SilverSpace> vileni: da kasne dosta 
<SilverSpace> da smo ih kupili isti dan
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovo nije RP
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da znam samo kazem da je sd na rpi usko grlo 
<SilverSpace> tebali bi nand staviti
<SilverSpace> lose vrjeme nan stize 
<SilverSpace> kisa negdje i snijeg 
<SilverSpace> cca 5°
<SilverSpace> lose lose
<rut> sam nek pada
<rut> .weather osijek
<datase> rut: Weather for Osijek, Croatia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 28%; Pressure: 30.27in / 102.5kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 25 mins, 9 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Overcast; High of 63°F / 17°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 44°F / 7°C | Forecast for Sunday: (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> rut: ne jos bar ne u nedjelju :)
<SilverSpace> dolazim ti u posjet :)
<rut> sto ces u ovoj pustosi ?
<SilverSpace> frend neke zvucnike za lampasa ide gledati 
<SilverSpace> misli kupit
<SilverSpace> pa eto da ne ide sam
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> aha :) 
<rut> pa valjda nece kisa padat .. da malo vidite i grad :)
<rut> da ne dolazite samo radi zvucnika .. kako je pocelo biti toplo cure tj. miliface se ovdje pocele dobrano skidat i pokazivat atribute
<BotaniCar> Veli mi frendica da je u Irskoj komedija, babe ujutro gore furaju zimske jakne, a dolje natikace s otvorenim prstima :) Temperatura je 13C i proglasile su ljeto, makar prehladu navukle :)
<BotaniCar> Kak je lijepo kad nisi service provider, Klijenti ulete vristeci da NE RAADDIII NIKAAAJ , a ti slegnes ramenima i velis da je van tvoje moci i kontaktiraju providera :) 
<BotaniCar> Zivot je lijep, na trenutke 
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://gizmodo.com/an-isp-forwarded-its-users-sent-email-to-a-single-inbox-1771981707 :) 
<obruT> hihi :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: i zato kad radis poskrivecko kopiranje svog mejla za Neimenovanu Vladinu Agenciju moras dobro pazit da taj dio sustava ne generira bounceve, i da zapravo nije nikako sposoban za nikakav output.  I da njegov input uvijek veli "250 da primijo sam mejl".
<jelly> ... govoreci hipotetski
<rut> ih .. pa ja neki dan imao ~44000 mailova radi kretena i njegove paranoje . :) ..
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> japanci
<ivoks> Japanese officials have raided an office of Mitsubishi Motors following the revelation that the carmaker had falsified its fuel economy data.
<ivoks> Mitsubishi has admitted that employees altered data to flatter mileage rates on more than 600,000 vehicles.
<ivoks> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> sve je tu
<ivoks> desktop je 1.4GB
<ivoks> pff
<vileni> instalirao xenial mate, izgleda da je synapse po defaultu tamo sto je plus
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> synapse izgleda kao klon onoga sto je nativno u unityu
<vileni> ako se ne varam synapse postoji duze :)
<vileni> i druga stvar, puno mi je brzi
<CrazyLemon> gnome software je jako brz..puno puno puno brzi nego onaj Software center
<CrazyLemon> ali je apps only..nema libraries
<jelly> moze li se na jednostavan nacin odraditi samo download paketa za do-release-upgrade?
<ivoks> sumnjam :/
<ivoks> vileni: ah, to je gnome do
<jelly> pih, ko je to izmislio
 * jelly editira sors na ženijal, napravi apt-get -d ... i vrati natrag
<jelly> nadam se da skripta nece napraviti apt-get clean na pocetku ko sto neke druge rade 
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> Mmike: najebo si :)
<jelly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/664534 ima bug report za to
<hbogner> Mmike, se dala mi doktorica nove ljekove jer brufen 600 nije djelovao vise :D
<hbogner> zadnjih 2 tjedna sam bio teski narkos :D
<obruT> hbogner: kake ljekove ? sta ti je ?
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<hbogner> obruT, ledja, disk iskocio
<obruT> ufff, sta si radio ?
<hbogner> ustao od stola i zakoracio
<hbogner> prije vise od mjesec i pol
<jelly> ne valja koracat, to je to
<jelly> ha, debian installer pogleda dal podesena ip adresa vec postoji u dns-u i automatski predlozi ime stroja i domenu koje je nasao
<obruT> pitala me zena sto je to "mehanicka tipkovnica"... isao sam potrazit staru oldschool klikalicu, reko da bacim pogled ispod kreveta... tamo ju nisam nasao, al sam nasao 6 drugih tastatura :P
<obruT> okrenem se i jos u ormaru do vidim dvije, u dnevnom boravku ih imam jos tri... a nisam jos ni zavirio u ormare gdje drzim kompove :P
<obruT> mislim da bi trebao napravit neko ciscenje :P
<jelly> vratio sam natrag na domaci mirror, i opet zeza
<jelly> E: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-common_5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_all.deb  404  Not Found
<jelly> E: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/libmysqlclient18_5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<jelly> Mmike, ivoks: sto koristite za sinkronizaciju mirrora?
<Mmike> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-security/main mysql-common all 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 [12.9 kB]
<Mmike> Fetched 12.9 kB in 0s (18.0 kB/s) 
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> ne pamtim kad asm zadnji put bio ovako bolestan
<Mmike> pred tjedna dana sam imao temperaturu i proljv, al' to je trajalo 2-3 dana i proslo
<Mmike> a ovo me jebe vec 5 dana
<Mmike> sugava prehlada ili koji drek vec
<Mmike> novi juju-core (1.25.5) ima 40 MB?!
<Mmike> jelly, meni u packages lists pise da je u hr.archive 5.5.39, a 5.5.49 je u security.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> nije se syncalo jos to na hr mirror
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj ga ti hoces od tamo copiti
<Mmike> ako se dovoljno jako trudim distti na nos
<Mmike> i lezim na boku
<Mmike> onda mi se otcepi nosnica jedna
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj bi sad? pokupio od djeteta prehladu?
<Mmike> ma nemam pojma
<Mmike> pretprosli vikend sam kurio preko 38, taman prije puta u london kao doso k sebi, jos 2 dana u londou proljevao
<Mmike> i onda kao bilo ok
<Mmike> doso doma, sve pet, i u nedjelju me copilo, prvo mislio da je alergija pa ipak prehlada pa temperaturica pa sranje opet
<Mmike> jutros dao krv pa cemo vidjet
<hbogner> Mmike, ja od onda jos pokocen
<hbogner> sad vec mjesec i pol
<Mmike> ujebemti
<Mmike> kaj vele doktori?
<hbogner> saznao prosli tjedan da je disk iskocio
<hbogner> prije su me ljecili samo tabletama i cekali da prodje
<hbogner> sad imam ciljane terapije
<hbogner> i po malo pomazu
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-22
<SilverSpace> ~jutro
<dodobas> F6
<ivoks> jelly: rsync
<ivoks> jelly: kaj nije syncano?
<BotaniCar> jelly: debian installer je cool ! 
<Mmike> mirka: oooo!
<mirka> Mmike, ooooj! jutrance
<ivoks> microsoft okrenuo 20,5 milijardi dolara u ovom kvartalu
<ivoks> azure reventu 120% up
<ivoks> revenu
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> revenue
<ivoks> 46% pad u telefonima
<ivoks> lumia sa 8 milijona na 2,3 milijona u 365 dana
<dodobas> MST ... dan treci ... monitori se i dalje blankaju randomly nekoliko puta u satu
<BotaniCar> "Despite being enormously profitable, Google’s parent company, Alphabet, has ballooned its expenditures on experimental projects. It’s gotten so bad that the company said it intends to make sure all that spending makes sense." - #onokad skuzis da i tvoja pipa ima granicu protocnosti :)
<jelly> jel ima ko RHCE? ne treba nista radit samo ime dati :-)
<BotaniCar> bas CE ili SA plebovi mogu pomoci ? 
<jelly> pitam
<jelly> veli bivsi kolega da vjerojatno je
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jel netko nesto cuo o ovim srčevim linux tecajevima?
<ivoks> jel vrijedi to ista? malo jestu out od date... ali eto
<BotaniCar> Ja sam, mozda krivo, iscitao da su to interni tecajevi. 
<ivoks> Cijene pohađanja tečajeva Linux akademije (za svaki od tečajeva zasebno) iznose:
<ivoks> 600 kn za studente i djelatnike visokih učilišta i javnih instituta
<ivoks> 600 kn za nezaposlene osobe
<ivoks> 800 kn za ostale polaznike (redovna cijena)
<ivoks> cini mi se da pokriva sve
<BotaniCar> Bome nisamo isto citali, das URL ? 
<ivoks> http://www.srce.unizg.hr/linux-akademija/
<BotaniCar> Hvala
<vileni> nisu interni tecajevi
<ivoks> jesu li cemu?
<vileni> po onom sto znam ok su, i unaprijedjuju ih stalno
<jelly> za tu cijenu, i da te nauce ssh i vim dosta su :-)
<vileni> ali nisam citao materijale
<ivoks> da, nije puno
<vileni> mislim da pokriju dosta toga
<vileni> za te novce
<vileni> mislim da je moja bolja polovica urednik na tim tecajevima :)
<ivoks> onak
<ivoks> malo su zastarili
<ivoks> al dobro
<ivoks> pricaju o ipchains i 2.4 kernelima
<ivoks> NISu
<ivoks> xf86!
<obruT> ivoks: jel ti odlazis is canonicala ili samo mijenjas poziciju ?
<ivoks> obruT: ja ne znam odakle takve ideje kod vas
<vileni> ivoks: ako hoces mogu prenijeti anonimno kritike pa vidjeti sto se moze poboljsati :)
<ivoks> vileni: ako bi imao vremena, rado bi pomogao to malo osuvremeniti :)
<obruT> ivoks: pa ne znam, prica se :)
<ivoks> obruT: da, cuo sam
<ivoks> obruT: pa prekjucer sam rekao pavicu da to nema veze s vezom
<jelly> cek sta, ipchains
<jelly> to ne postoji 15 godina?
<vileni> hm, pa oni imaju kompletno materijale online?
<ivoks> vileni: da
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4tUV6SGrnA
<datase> YouTube: Linux Akademija u Srcu - 0:01:00 - 145 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> kaj je najgore...
<ivoks> porezni obveznici su financirali ovaj video :)
<obruT> lako za to... mene zanima tko je financirao Cetverored i Olujne tisine ? :P
<Mmike> kaj su olujne tisine?
<jelly> zvuci kao domaca serija
<ivoks> kaj...
<ivoks> vele da si je nacelnik krim policije sam ukrao zlato i novac
<ivoks> kako... prigodno :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> neprirodni blud
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gledam PKK karticu
<ivoks> to je ona kartica di pise koliko drzava po kojem ziro-racunu/pozivu na broj od tebe novaca trazi i koliko si novaca dao
<ivoks> te jesi li duzan ili nisi
<ivoks> i... vidim 26 razlicitih racuna/poziva na broj
<ivoks> 26.
<ivoks> za koju pizdu materinu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: To generira posla za barem 14 cinovnika koji inace nisu nikom potrebni.
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto ovi morbidni idioti
<ivoks> svako malo promjene poziv na broj
<BotaniCar> da da da :(
<ivoks> i onda ako si platio unaprijed da si to skines s kurca
<ivoks> fino ti uzmu tu lovu i vele da nisi platio
<ivoks> jer si platio na krivi racun
<BotaniCar> Cek, mi nismo u firmi nikad drzavi davali paru koju ne moramo, to se moze ?
<BotaniCar> ( platiti unaprijed, jel ) 
<ivoks> moze se i mora u nekim slucajevima
<ivoks> ma joj... i sad... nije to puno
<ivoks> sve skupa manje od 50ak kuna
<ivoks> dovoljno da mi se ne da ici zajebavat s time
<BotaniCar> ma, di se mora nam je teta knjigovodica rekla. Al ovo kaj pricas da si htio drzavu nahraniti prije reda, iako ti sluzi na cast, je morbidno 
<ivoks> i sad si mislim... koliko je obrtnika kojima se ne da zajebavati zbog 50kn
<ivoks> ili firmi kojima se ne da zajebavat radi 500kn
<ivoks> BotaniCar: moras platiti unaprijed davanja
<SilverSpace> http://webshop.openelec.tv/
<ivoks> nego... moram ici
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ajbok,ne deri zivce na debile
<ivoks> placas unaprijed jer ako kasnis jedan dan, imas kamate
<ivoks> pa malo platis i vise, par kuna, za slucajeve kada je 15. onaj dan kad si u avionu
<ivoks> i tak cijelo vrijeme si u plusu par kuna
<ivoks> i onda oni promijene poziv na broj
<ivoks> i da stvar bude super smijesna
<ivoks> da se sad idem natjecati za neki drzavni projekt
<ivoks> najebo bi, jer sam HOKu duzan 7lp
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel kolega kupio zvucnike ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne jos
<ivoks> kaj bas svaka budala mora imati vozacku?
<Mmike> ivoks: ja tak imam oko 800 kuna po nepostojecim racunim/pozivima-na-broj
<Mmike> i nece preknjizit
<Mmike> kao, to je povrat poreza i kao treba kontrola doc
<Mmike> pa reko nek dodje
<Mmike> pa kao, to cete cekat oko godinu-dve :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kake zvucnike?
<Mmike> imam ja zvucnike za della
<Mmike> ok su, ipak
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/osnivac-bellabeata-drzava-je-siromasna-glupa-i-ne-zna-sto-radi/888814.aspx
<ivoks> Mmike: treba ih vjesat
<ivoks> nisu mu dali da registrira firmu pod imenom bellabeat
<ivoks> pa kakve jebene veze ima coca cola sa picem?
<ivoks> zasto su dali coca coli da se registrira u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> jebo im pas svu rodbinu
<ivoks> U Hrvatskoj se naša tvrtka zove potpuno drugačije, Bellasoft, jer nismo mogli registrirati, jer su rekli da to ime nema nikakve veze s informatičkim poslom i to je trajalo i trajalo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak sam ja firmu navao 'splivalo'
<Mmike> jer sve drugo je bilo pre komplicirano
<Mmike> na kraju je super ispalo, imam bas dobar email :D
<ivoks> imam i ja ante@karamatic.hr ;)
<ivoks> imam i ivoks.com ;)
<ivoks> i sad da si firmu nazovem ivoks, imao bi drame
<ivoks> d r a m e
<ivoks> a kvragu
<ivoks> mogao bi i svoj site malo osvjeziti :)
<Mmike> http://www.splivalo.hr/
<Mmike> ^^ can't beat that design
<ivoks> tvoja firma je fiktivna :)
<Mmike> you can only copy it! :D
<Mmike> ha cuj, mozda ne placam poreza k'o ti, al' svejedno doprinosim zajednici! :)
<Mmike> super mi je scaleway, zatvorio sam sve kaj sam imao kod njih a'l mi svejedno svaki mjesec uzmi oko .3 eura :)
<obruT> Mmike: ukro si mi dizajn ! :)
<obruT> http://www.ivan-brozovic.from.hr/
<ivoks> from hr :)
<Mmike> obruT: ti nemas dizajn :) di ti je <pre> :)
<obruT> ivoks: to je ona dzabe domena :)
<BotaniCar> Ima tko od vas hosting providera za preporuku koji bi mogao preuzeti desetak virtualki koje sad selfhostam, na nacin da mu dostavim vhd fajlove i specku kak VM mora imati alocirane resurse ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: u hr?
<jelly> smtp://jelly.network/ 
<jelly> memam web, samo mejl!
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda altus? :-)
<jelly> mi kad bi i mogli (a ne mozemo jer... REASONS) isao bi vmdk ili onaj portable format, a ne .vhd
<vileni> ja bi preporucio plus.hr, iako nije da imam informacije da rade tako nesto
<BotaniCar> jelly: moj cilj je minimalizirati angazman, jednom kad zaprime kontejner mogu ga o trosku svojih resursa konvertirati u sto im drago. 
<BotaniCar> vileni: a zakaj bi ih onda preporucio ? :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: oni su mi univerzalni odgovor za hosting u hr :)
<rut> muffin reko sam ti vec da cu ti ja hostat :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: o koliko gigabajata, iopsa i cpu coreova govorimo?
<rut> jelly njemu je dosta celeron .
<jelly> to nema u ponudi
<rut> ma za muffina sto god mu srce pozeli 
<rut> al naravno postotak odreden meni 
<rut> ne firmi :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: okvirno 8x200GB , 8x4CPU , iopsa koliko dobijem.
<BotaniCar> rut: ti si nedovoljno paranoican, NHF
<rut> obrut nisam jos isprobao ono .. tokom veceri cu .. neznam kad su jucer bili ti radovi al ako su bili prije 21h onda je OK 
<jelly> BotaniCar: el bahati, kaj su to, windowsi?
<BotaniCar> jelly: to kaj sam ja besposlen ne znaci da su i moje virtualke takve ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: a rame?
<jelly> zaboravih pitat
<rut> muffin bas ti hvala .. a ja ti ozbiljno kazem da jeftinije neces nigdje dobit 
<BotaniCar> jelly: 8x4GB min
<BotaniCar> rut: ne trazim ja to zato kaj mi je trenutni setup skup nego zato kaj zahtijeva puno angazmana
<rut> muffin ako se ja oko  tog tvojeg necu angazirat 101% onda nece nitko .. vjeruj mi 
<jelly> a i lakse je na providera pokazat prstom kad nesto ne radi
<jelly> BotaniCar: i sve u istom segmentu, negdje na javnom internetu?
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je vec stvar dogovora, trenutno su every-VM-for-itself,izlozene prema van. Ako ti mozes sve strpati iza NAT-a tak da ja to ni ne osjetim - meni svejedno.
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi razgovarao sa brooksom? :)
<BotaniCar> U biti nije mi svejedno jer ces onda vjerojatno biti jeftiniji, v4 adrese su postale skupe
<jelly> BotaniCar: nadam se da ti ne treba ipv6 connectivity :-)
<jelly> ak ne treba nista otvarat sa interneta prema njima nego samo pricaju medjusobno i prema vani to pojednostavljuje stvari
<BotaniCar> nene, žlabraju i međusobno i prema van, i vanjski svijet njih koješta pita
<BotaniCar> ne, ne treba mi IPv6 
<ivoks> pitanje za ove koji se bave hardverskim serverima
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> koja je standardna velicina ormara u koji idu serveri?
<ivoks> sirina i dubina
<ivoks> 600x1000?
<ivoks> 800x1000?
<ivoks> 600x800?
<ivoks> ok, dubina ovisi o serveru
<ivoks> naravno, i sirina, ali valjda je to standardizirano? :)
<jelly> imas razlicitih dubina, telco ormari su u nacelu 600 a serverski u nacelu 800-900 
<jelly> sirina i visina u unitima je jedino sto je svuda isto :-)
<jelly> pa onda extra sirina lijevo i desno, napajanje, horizontalne ili vertikalne letve, ISO IEC C13 ili nedajboze SHUKO
<jelly> ormari koji nemaju dovoljno mjesta sa strane da mozes gurnuti ruku su zivo sranje
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> znaci, sirina nije sirina izmedju vodilica, vec bas sirina ormara
<ivoks> pa ako je sirok 800, onda je to dodatnih 10cm izmedju zida i vodilica, u odnosu na 600, sa svake strane
<jelly> da. to je premalo.
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> bitno da su vodilice standardne sirine
<ivoks> za ovo sto meni treba, 600x1000 ce biti sasvim dosta
<jelly> i da ti ih ne instaliraju skiljavi majstori
<ivoks> ma to kupujem vec sastavljeno :)
<jelly> again, sto ne znaci da je ispravno sastavljeno da ce ti stvari biti pod pravim kutom i jednakih udaljenosti na dnu i na vrhu :-|
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> ali to se da ispraviti
<ivoks> valjda
<jelly> da, samo je pitanje dal primijetis kad si vec instalirao 10 unita opreme ili prije toga :-)
<ivoks> ma nema toliko opreme
<jelly> ah
<jelly> onda ikea table hack :-)
<ivoks> tko te ormare kod nas ima povoljno
<ivoks> gledam digitus kod assmanna
<jelly> https://wiki.eth0.nl/index.php/LackRack
<ivoks> zake nemaju cijene, sigh
<jelly> mozda pitat djoreskog iz altusa ak ga znas
<vileni> jelly: mislim da je taj stolic 50kn
<vileni> If you mount the first item, it is recommended to install it against the table top for good fit. This happens automatically if you have the LackRack upside down, except in zero gravity environments
<ivoks> al bas mi se nis ne da
<dodobas> jelly: ahaha, LackRack... predobro
<ipozgaj> jutar
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/NWrTlSg.jpg
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIvfVyyqTDI
<datase> YouTube: Dick Dale....Ghost Riders in the Sky - 0:04:28 - 643565 views - 1466 likes / 160 dislikes
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Ads497
<SilverSpace> odoh na  16.4 
<Vlado9A> pisi kad stignes :)
<jelly> 5.5.49 se pojavio na mirroru, samo ne na vrijeme
<jelly> ivoks: rekao bih da radite rsync krivim redoslijedom, prvo treba pool/ a na kraju dists/
<jelly> debian ima ftpsync skriptu za to, ne znam kak ubuntu mirrori to rjesavaju
<Mmike> jelly, ja bi reko da je kod tebe bio neki bed
<Mmike> jer u Packages.gz nije pisalo da je 5.5.49 na hr mirroru
<Mmike> nego na security.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/gallery/aoSbU
<SilverSpace> jaooo kak spoto skida pakete
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rebootat cu ubuntu-hr
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja spat, sutra na sljeme idem
<obruT> SilverSpace: biciklom ili ? ja cem vjerojatno bajkom zapicit gore prijepodne
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> kak je lik usro, bas
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> sta bi on lxc-clone, on na ruke kopira
<Mmike> pa ima 10ak kontejnera
<Mmike> al' je rootfs svima isti :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-23
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> jutro, indeed
 * Mmike je budan od - 5! :D
<Mmike> dete je odlucilo da kaj kurac spavanje, to je za pussys
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s//ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&i=digital-text&k=Roger+F+Silva
<Mmike> kad odete tu, dal' dobijete samo  'plain html', ili imate full-blown-css page?
<CrazyLemon> html only
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<silverspace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si tu
<SilverSpace> zasto mi vise ne radi ssh sa authorized_keys na serveru
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> opet radi ssh
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto je prestal raditi nakon nadogradnje na 16.4
<jelly> 16.04
<jelly> vjerojatno proba krivi (novi) tip private keya umjesto rsa
<SilverSpace> jelly: vjerojatno nesto takvoga
<SilverSpace> sve pobrisao i napravio novi i njega poslao na server i sad opet sve radi 
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato kaj 16.04 disejbla neke kripto protokole jer su nesigurni
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, thnx
<vileni> kako apgrejdam na 16.04?
<vileni> do-release-upgrade mi kaze da nema nista
<CrazyLemon> cudno.. a sta kaze kad dodas '-d' ?
<vileni> isto to
<vileni> no new release found
<vileni> a napravio update, upgrade, dist-upgrade i reboot prije toga
<CrazyLemon> mozda si vec na 16.04? :p
<vileni> haha, isao sam provjeriti sad
<vileni> nije :)
<CrazyLemon> 14.04 ili 15.10?
<vileni> 14.04.4
<CrazyLemon> pa meni je "normalno" prije releasea radio do-release-upgrade -d
<CrazyLemon> inače nema smisla probat update-manager jer koristi do-release-upgrade ali ono..wont hurt
<vileni> ali to je za desktop?
<CrazyLemon> aja ti pričaš za server..da update-manager je za desktop
<vileni> da
<vileni> svejedno bi trebalo raditi
<CrazyLemon> da
<SilverSpace> bas i ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.tecmint.com/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04/
<Mmike> http://imgur.com/gallery/14NrmzA
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> nit meni do-release-upgade ne pokazuje da ima novi LTS
<Mmike> to mi oce rec 'systemd there, stay away!' :)
<Mmike> Warning: An earlier version of this guide included mention of Ubuntu 14.04 systems. While an upgrade from 14.04 may successfully complete, upgrades between LTS releases are not enabled by default until the first point release, and it is recommended to wait until the 16.04.1 point release to upgrade.
<Mmike> hm
<CrazyLemon> pa ja sam sa 14.04.4 upgrejda preko do-release-upgradea ali je bilo jedno tijedan dana prije official releasea
<Mmike> vileni, moras rec -d
<Mmike> kao 'development'
<Mmike> crap
<Mmike> do-release-upgrade vise nezna vratit stvari nazad ak canceliras
<vileni> Mmike: nece ni tako
<vileni> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_2913090247&feature=iv&src_vid=LlFKjWGxZqk&v=mVQHNFNopgk
<datase> YouTube: Dirt Rally + Oculus Rift DK2 on 2DOF sim - 0:05:27 - 6929 views - 49 likes / 0 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-24
<Mmike> vileni, ja probao na 4 stroja, sjebalo mi sva cetri sa xenial u sources.list ;)
<vileni> Mmike: skuzio sam zasto nece
<vileni> jucer sam bio preumoran za debugiranje
<vileni> uglavnom, nije mi dns resolving radio jer mi networkmanager usere stalno
<vileni> tj nisam siguran ni da je on posto sam ga bio maknuo
<vileni> ali i dalje mi ne zeli apgrejdati
<jobenty> pozdrav
<jobenty> Koristi li netko dobar program CD-ova (flac) kodiranje u mp3?
<Mmike> jobenty, imas CD ili imas FLAC?
<jobenty> flac
<jobenty> ali obično takvi programi kodiraju sve
<obruT> flac -> mp3 == konj -> magarac :)
<jelly-home> ha, /usr/bin/apt ima i nes korisno <towo`> the simplest way would be apt install /path/to/skype.deb, because you would not need the apt -f install after
<jelly> > PopustPlus elektronsko izravno pismo ( EIP ) nisu spamovi nego su masovno poslana pisma. Ukoliko želite na mail primati najbolje ponude u Hrvatskoj prijavite se ovdje.
<jelly> pitam se zašto mijenjaju IP adrese i ESP providera svaka 2-3 mjeseca ako nije spam
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-17
<Hrki> BotaniCar: moze preporuka nekog network monitor toola? nekaj slicno kao PTRG
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro!
<sillyslux> poettering locked and limited conversation to collaborators 2 hours ago
<sillyslux> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5644
<vileni_> http://www.neostar.hr/rabljena/detalji360?uvjet=7471 kako ovo naprave?
<vileni_> hm, tj vjeorjatno je to niz fotki dok se auto vrti, a unutra 360 kamera
<Hrki> jel mozda u linksu sklapaju kupljene konfiguracije ?
<vileni_> Hrki: mislis da tvoj izbor komponenti sloze?
<vileni_> zadnje kad sam bio netko je pitao da li mu mogu promijeniti vec gotovu konfiguraciju pa mi se cini da su rekli da ne
<vileni_> osim mozda u servisu uz naplatu radnih sati
<vileni_> ali mozda se krivo sjecam
<Hrki> vileni_: je mislim na moje komponente
<Mmike> vileni_, ti ne trebas napajanje, nekim slucajem?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-18
<Vlado9A> <o/
<Mmike> Eeeeeeeeeeewaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
<vileni_> Mmike: sve zavisi koliko je jeftino :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sto nadzires ? 
<vileni_> http://www.index.hr/oglasi/tesla-model-s-70d/oid/511090
<CrazyLemon> za te pare dobiješ novu teslu :)
<CrazyLemon> AP2 hw
<CrazyLemon> lol @marka & model :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: pa sta, u narodu su VW cijenjeni, pogotovo passati :)
<obrut> sigurno nes prodat neku teslu :)
<BotaniCar> Da, ako nemas za mecku, i passat ili neki audi prolaze :) 
<BotaniCar> http://thehackernews.com/2017/04/unicode-Punycode-phishing-attack.html?m=1 # zgodan trik za irefox 
<obrut> za one koji nisu iskljucili punycode :)
<BotaniCar> "iskljucili punnycode" ? Mislis enforsali prikaz u ascii formatu? 
<obrut> iskljucili prikaz -> enforsali ascii
<BotaniCar> doduse, sad kontam, da se stvar rijesiti tako da defaultas na neki okljastreni font koji te nece izdat' 
<Mmike> https://xkcd.com/1179/
<Mmike> TAK se pise fakin datum!
<Mmike> vileni_: tebi ne treba mozda i napajanje ? :)
<Mmike> meni ovo sa apple.com ne radi
<BotaniCar> Zakaj MMXIII-II-XXVII nije dobar format datuma ? :) 
 * Mmike pljuska botanicara mokrom skusom
 * BotaniCar natoci Mmikeu los viski
<vileni_> Mmike: pa rekoh, zavisi koliko je jeftino :P
<Mmike> vileni_: pa, nova su od 650 do 1500 kuna! 
<Mmike> vileni_: a na njuskalu su 550Wtna oko 250-300 kuna
<Mmike> ovo moje je 800W
<Mmike> pa onda.... 250 kn? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja trebam, posto ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 250 kn :)
<BotaniCar> Mogu graficku napojit njime ( ima onaj dodatni tropinski konektor) ?
<Mmike> mosh 2!
<BotaniCar> U biti, boli me dupe, prodano. Nemam rezervno napajanje doma, a praksa je pokazala da moram imati
<BotaniCar> Di se nadjemo i kad ? 
<Mmike> now that you said it.... 
<Mmike> ak ti prodam ovo onda JA nemam rezervno! :)
<BotaniCar> Ali imas razlog za ici u kupnju
<Mmike> al' ja si i tak kupujem Corsairov RM neki tak da... 
<BotaniCar> a to i trazis u stvari
<Mmike> precisely
<BotaniCar> Dakle, i dalje je jedina dilema di i kad cemo se vidjeti :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ak ne dodjes do spanskog danas onda tek u subotu jer sutra idem u hvar
<Mmike> erm, na hvar
<Mmike> u jelsu :)
<BotaniCar> Aj mi posalji tiskom, ne zajebavam
<Mmike> wat? :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? 
<BotaniCar> Nisi nikad slao paket tiskom ? 
<BotaniCar> Skoro sam napisao jel nisi nikad slao napajanje fedexom ;)=
<Mmike> ma jesam
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> kaj ti to hitno tak treba? :D
<jelly> navodno Overseas sad ima dostave u, ni pet ni sest, nego zlatarnice Auro Domus
<obrut> ne navodno, nego sigurno
<obrut> ja pobro jednu posiljku otamo
<jelly> http://overseas.hr/slanje-u-overseas-express-shop karta
<ivoks> neka firma dobila na natjecaju odrzavanje linux servera
<ivoks> nakon nas
<ivoks> mi dostavili dokumentaciju u kojoj pise da je jedna virtualka na kvmu/libvirtu
<ivoks> i oni sad zele detaljnu dokumentaciju virtualizacijskog softvera, kao i informaciju gdje se moze pristupiti na konzolu tog softvera
<ivoks> i kaj da im ja sad odgovorim?
<ivoks> reply - https://www.kernel.org/
<obrut> da, kernel.org i libvirt.org :)
<ivoks> danas svi znaju linux
<ivoks> i jos traze informaciju kako se radi AD i LDAP sinkronizacija
<ivoks> a toga opce nema, nego postfix i dovecot koriste AD za auth
<ivoks> kakvi mamlazi
 * BotaniCar provjerava da ivoks slucajno ne prica o njemu 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne treba mi hitno, treba Filipu, instalirao sam mu LEGO Indiana Jones igru, ali nemre DX11 vrtiti dok ne ukopcam graficku, ova onboard je neki ojadni intel i shtuca 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: do kad si u Jelsi ?
<BotaniCar> Aha, do subote, bu'm pricekal 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa ne znam, mozda. u kojoj firmi radis? :)
<sillyslux> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/olafwinkler/uo-innovative-360-scooter-that-rides-on-a-ball-out/
<Hrki> i tako, firefox vise ne podrzava JAVU u browseru
<Hrki> znam da je flash sranje, ali java me iznenadila
<Hrki> naravno zdravstvo i porezna rokaju preko jave :)
<Hrki> i onda mi konjina IT tamo kaze nek koristim IE
<jelly> echo 'C:\>' |  recode JUS_I.B1.002..UTF-8  # nostalgija
<jelly> Hrki: java appleti ne rade.  webstart još radi
<jelly> stavi negdje firefox 45 esr dok jos mozes i vozi
<Hrki> pa kaj i ta java je u banani kak flash?
<Hrki> s njom bar nisam imao problema
<jelly> java ima svakih 3 mjeseca 20 exploita zakrpanih, i još toliko nezakrpanih
<sillyslux> Due to the age of the API and security issues, as well as the adoption of plugin-free web technologies such as HTML5, major web browser vendors began to phase out NPAPI support in 2013.
<sillyslux> nista novo
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPAPI
<datase> ^ Netscape Plugin Application Programming Interface is an application programming interface that allows plug-ins to be developed for web browsers. It was first developed for Netscape browsers, starting in 1995 with Netscape Navigator 2.0...
<Mmike> jelly: ovaj je kraci: curl ifconfig.co
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> curl ifconfig.co/country
<Mmike> Croatia
<Mmike> mislim, lakse se pamti
<vileni_> curl icanhazip.com
<vileni_> iako, i ovaj moze proci
<vileni_> sta jos vraca osim zemlje?
<Mmike> ima na webu
<Mmike> json ovo ono
<Mmike> al' lakos e pameti
<Mmike> icacazaza ne :)
<vileni_> pa icanhazip se isto lako pamti
<vileni_> i can haz ip? 
<vileni_> sto je tu tesko
<vileni_> ima i traceroute ali tog nisam zapamtio
<vileni_> i jos neke stvari
<Mmike> ja sam prije https://api.ipify.org koristio
<Mmike> taj je opak za zapamtiti :D
<vileni_> https://major.io/icanhazip-com-faq/
<vileni_> kolega trosi ipecho.net/plain
<vileni_> ali dobro, to me manje smeta nego kad koriste vim kao notepad
<Mmike> jelly: kak se zove ona zamjena za mplayer?
<Mmike> vim kao notepad?
<vileni_> Mmike: kad editiras fajl a koristis jedino strelice, enter i backspace
<Mmike> ocassional dd :)
<vileni_> cak ni home/end da ode na pocetak/kraj linije
<vileni_> nego strelicama do kraja linije, pa enter
<vileni_> ja nisam neki pro user, ali sve sto mi ubrza editiranje koristim
<obrut> zasto bi to radio kad imas o :)
<vileni_> pa da
<vileni_> o, O, d$, d0, cw, dw, dd
<vileni_> i, a
<vileni_> i onda sam otkrio visual pa indentam vise toga odjednom
<vileni_> pa .
<vileni_> i vec sam ustedio sekundi i sekundi zivota
<Mmike> ooo, cw, dw
<Mmike> napredno :)
<vileni_> ovo zvuci potencijalno https://www.amazon.com/How-Not-Network-Nation-Information/dp/0262034182
<Mmike> vileni_: par si koraka od emacsa :)
<vileni_> Mmike: ma dovoljno mi ovo za sada, kad skuzim da bih nesto htio onda proguglam jel vim to ima
<vileni_> 99% slucajeva ima
<jelly> mpv, Mmike 
<Vlado9A> vileni_: a možeš li iz vima pejstati u neki drugi editor ili program? :)
<Vlado9A> npr neku web adresu u adresnu traku web preglednika? :)
<vileni_> Vlado9A: pa zasto ne? :)
<Vlado9A> meni jos nije uspjelo to uciniti iz vima
<Vlado9A> vileni_: a jesi siguran da to radi, da mozes iskopirati neki tekst iz vima i pejstati ga negdje drugdje?
<obrut> Vlado9A: meni radi (tm)
<Vlado9A> obrut: to je sigurno neka kvaka koja ne postoji u uputama :)
<obrut> iako ti to ispadne vise feature terminala nego vima :P
<Vlado9A> hm... idem bas probavati dok ne uspijem :D
<obrut> inace iz gvima isto radi
<sillyslux> kod mene gx otvara link ispod kerzera
<Vlado9A> ne koristim gvim
<Vlado9A> idem vidjeti
<obrut> sillyslux: link na url je feature terminala, da
<sillyslux> kako to?
<Vlado9A> gle fakat gx radi...
<sillyslux> nekako ispadam iz v-ija kad to radim
<sillyslux> ali tu je i http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9458294/open-url-under-cursor-in-vim-with-browser
<sillyslux> pa.. mozda bas i neispadam...
<Vlado9A> ali jos uvijek ne kuzim kako iskopirati tekst iz vima da se moze pejstati negdje drugdje, klasicnom tipkovnickom kraticom Ctrl-v ili Shift-Ctrl-v
<sillyslux> Ctrl+v tells the terminal to not interpret the following character, so Ctrl+v Ctrl-I will display a tab character, 
<sillyslux> similarly Ctrl+v ENTER will display the escape sequence for the Enter key: ^M
<sillyslux> to u bashu
<sillyslux> mozes nesto iskombinirati sa xsel-om
<vileni_> Vlado9A: ja selektiram misem i onda middle click za paste
<vileni_> ne treba mi tipkovnica za to uopce
<sillyslux> ^ to
<Vlado9A> a kaj ako ja koristim touchpad koji nema srednju tipku :)
<Vlado9A> okay, skuziti cu nekako :) ...
<Vlado9A> thank you all anyway :)
<Vlado9A> gn all
<Mmike> ja se patim kak imam 14 sati leta od madrida do santiaga
<Mmike> kolega dolazi iz Pertha  :D
<Mmike> pa ima 12 sati od sydneya do santiaga!
<Mmike> HongKong je veci bed :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-19
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKHRYEJt_oc&feature=share
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A HARD GIRLS NIGHT - www.ViralMediaArt.com :: Duration: 03:33 :: Views: 9,593 uploaded by ViralMediaArt :: 88 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> jutro
<vileni_> jutro
<accountant> dobardan ili veče
 * Vlado9A is listening to Azra - Ako znas bilo sto ::: http://s8.iqstreaming.com:8006/stream
<Vlado9A> Hell o world
<jelly> vani skoro pa mirise na snijeg
<Vlado9A> vani je nesto sto treba prespavati i na taj nacin docekati pravo proljece :)
<Vlado9A> idem isprobati nesto drugo... brb
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8y8Ziwswe0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: They Might Be Giants - Boss of me :: Duration: 03:07 :: Views: 930,343 uploaded by EuSiNe2099 :: 12,612 likes :: 94 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Vlado9A> Yaaic in action :)
<Vlado9A> Gn all ;)
<jelly> .o/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-20
<Mmike> Na moru je - zima :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma neee
<hbogner> u ponedjeljka smo se suncali na moru, u utorak smo se grudali u snjegu na putu nazad
<Mmike> a kroz liku sam vozio kroz - snijeg
<Mmike> a sad mi f rend veli da u Bjelovaru pada snijeg :)
<sillyslux> evo sad ce sunce izaci - i sve ce bit bolje :)
<Mmike> sillyslux: jel' jos dere bura?
<Mmike> tu je stala
<sillyslux> smirilo se
<hbogner> sljeme je pos snjegom, sad tek pogledao u tom smjeru
<obrut> sta Sljeme, na Mosoru napadalo :)
<hbogner> obrut, nevidim mosor iz ureda, samo sljeme :P
<sillyslux> pa sad bi izisa pogledat, a necu, ipak jos malo puse, a sunce nikako da izade :(
<sillyslux> kakve vi to keyboarde koristite ako nemate čćšđž? en/us/de?
<obrut> us keyboard with croatian letters...
<obrut> dakle ima šđčćž
<obrut> default je us, a s desnim altom dobim hr slova tamo gdje inace jesu... no na ircu nemam obicaj koristit dijakritike
<sillyslux> oha, kakva je to kombinacija? desno dolje su ti ,./ <>? ??
<sillyslux> mhmm
<obrut> da
<obrut> za programiranje i slicne stvari koje radim 95% vremena na kompu mi je to idealno... za ono malo sto pisem neke tekstove gdje pisem s dijakriticima sam se naviknuo na taj desni alt
<sillyslux> moja je `de` i imam ovi neki meni u fluxboxu http://jebo.me/pas/8
<obrut> meni ovo pokriva sve potrebe bez switchanja layouta
<sillyslux> jesi to sam konfigurirao s tim desnim alt-om?
<obrut> ne, tako je definiran layout... probaj setxkbmap hr us
<sillyslux> ?! tenx.. :)
<sillyslux> Error loading new keyboard description
<obrut> hmm, meni radi (tm)
<sillyslux> uff to je bilo naopako, sad radi
<sillyslux> us hr nece...
<sillyslux> hr us moye
<sillyslux> ovo je dobro... sad hocu us tipkovnicu >(
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> ah! sunce!
<Vlado9A> <o/
<obrut> cool, dobio sam pristup u lab jednog europskog telekoma, ssh jump host im je na freebsd 9.0
<obrut> i ima bas lijepi ascii banner :) eh :)
<Mmike> 'jednog eurposkog telekoma' :D
<Mmike> btw, biokovo je puno snijega isto :)
<obrut> Mmike: jednog talijanskog :P
<obrut> je, napadalo gore pa su jucer skratili etapu ToC :P
<Mmike> up
<obrut> a bas sam se veselio muci ekipe na usponu
<Mmike> yup
<obrut> al ovak je barem Đuro Nibaliju turo :)
<obrut> "Facebook today unveiled a project from its secretive Building 8 research group that's working to create a brain-computer interface that lets you type with your thoughts"
<obrut> sto je lose kad se dopisujes s nekim komadom :)
<sillyslux> hahaha, jeli to built-in?
<sillyslux> https://www.google.hr/search?q=facebook+brain+computer+interface&oq=facebook+brain&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l5.7100j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<sillyslux> prvi pogodak ono
<sillyslux> https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXqeWEAT/
<sillyslux> without invasive implants... ohh :(
<sillyslux> emptybempty sta oni izvedu a ja tu jos slazem slova po nekoj conzoli, i nista...
<obrut> nevjerojatno mi je spor routing na kucnom mikrotiku :P drito spojena dva kompa na dva porta, firewall na MT-u ima sveukupno 9 ruleova u svim chainovima, u forward chainu su prva dva zapisa ta koja se odnose na routing izmedju ove dvije mreze... svi portovi gigabit, scp kaze oko 26 MB/s ... drito preko switcha kaze 111.2MB/s
<vileni_> obrut: koji mikrotik?
<obrut> RB751G-2HnD
<obrut> dosta je star...
<vileni_> da, ja imam taj bez G
<vileni_> a firmware je novi?
<obrut> vidim da je hex duplo brzi... nema wireless, ali mislim da cu preci preko toga
<obrut> je, firmware je zadnji
<vileni_> a kako testiras na switchu ako imas routing izmedju, prebacis u istu mrezu?
<obrut> na drugom uredjaju
<sillyslux> http://imgur.com/gallery/7NH67
<jelly> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UnitedGames.RemoveAirlinePassenger
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/66966z/hold_my_wine_xpost_rfrance/ 
<datase> /r/europe :: "hold my wine" (x-post r/france) :: 19845 points (70%) :: 3,255 comments :: Posted yesterday by a254052656 :: https://i.redditmedia.com/PDtUAy2SECNd6oYDfZQznaa3QeMBmQHrjPGp-pos7A0.png?w=460&amp;s=c0a73470cb068f8b5a20ef704b06bd05 (i.redditmedia.com)
<sillyslux_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNjxe8ShM-8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: On The Turing Completeness of PowerPoint (SIGBOVIK) :: Duration: 05:34 :: Views: 86,523 uploaded by Tom Wildenhain :: 3,033 likes :: 33 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-21
<Vlado9A> <o/
<jelly> Mmike: nego, jel imas arm64 static build za povray :-)
<Mmike> jel' to sala neka? :)
<Mmike> jelly: ^^
<jelly> ne
<jelly> treba testirat hardver :-)
<Mmike> pa imam onaj isti
<Mmike> nevalja ti ono?
<Mmike> cekm, moram nesh na krov
<jelly> Mmike: arm, ARM arm64
<jelly> aarch64 ga neki zovu
<Mmike> aaaa
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> al' mogu napravit
<Mmike> sam kaj ce trajat
<Mmike> apt-getnut, pretpostavjam, skompajlirano, nemres? :)
<jelly> nisam jos linuxa stavio
<jelly> nego onak na blef na andrdraidu
<Mmike> jelly: builda se
<Mmike> pokrenuo sam arm64 kontejner kroz qemu
<obrut> jel ima tko iskustva s ubiquity edge routerima ? jel to cemu ?
<obrut> zapeo mi za oko EdgeRouter X SFP, volio bih vidjeti usporedbu s neki MT-om slicnog cjenovnog razreda
<Mmike> jelly: arm64, ne armel niti armhf ?
<jelly> tako je
<jelly> da ne bi vrtio inferijorni build da novoj opremi ;-)
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> eto, koristim portse :)
<Mmike> al' ne hr.ports.ubuntu.com nego ports.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> ivoks: mislim da portse treba izbaciti, nema smisla nikakvog
<vileni_> obrut: ja podesavao jednog frendu, ali jos nije pod punim opterecenjem
<vileni_> za mjesec-dva se ocekuje 700+ korisnika pa cemo vidjeti kako ce se ponasati :)
<vileni_> u svakom slucaju, sucelje mi je grozno, cli nije puno bolji
<obrut> vileni_: na sucelje se nekak naviknes, mene prvenstveno zanimaju performanse i featurei
<obrut> ovi iz mikrotika su fakat kreteni, sto ne mogu malcice bolje slozit te faking routere... HEX nema SFP, HEX PoE je skuplji, ima PoE, ima SFP, ali i losiji CPU :P pa sto nisu stavili barem isti CPU :P
<obrut> isto i HAP ac, zasto nije barem isti CPU kao i u HEX-u :P
<obrut> a sve sto ima jaci cpu ima pun kua portova i djidja sto mi uopce ne treba i kostaju 3x vise
<pav> jutar
<Mmike> jelly: nece se skompajlirat, nemam zivaca sad gledat zakaj :/
<jelly> đubre jedno
<jelly> aj nema veze, ionako moram vidit koji linux vrtit gore
<Mmike> jelly: debootstrap se buni da paketi ne rade
<Mmike> tj da dependensiji ovo ono
<Mmike> vjerojatno moj cache
<Mmike> al' to je sve tolko sporo da nemrem sad
 * Mmike upravio odradio posao 'mc'om :)
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> vezano za firmu i ne placanje porez-a koji su tocno ovo obrasci na nasem jeziku:
<Hrki> Commercial Register and a copy of the Tax Registration Certificate
<obrut> pih, naso sam doma jedan mikrotik hEX za koji sam bio uvjeren da je zbrikan... radi :P
<obrut> izgleda da je ovaj hex sjeban... sve radi ok dok ne spojim dva kompa i napravim ping, odma sve lampice pocnu blinkat i ovaj se pravi blesav dok ga se ne restarta :P
<obrut> koliko vidim, nisam jedini s takvim simptomima... neki melju da je rijec o preslabom napajanju iako je originalni adapter :P
<obrut> prikopco jaci adapter, ne pomaze... pizdarija ocito ima tvornicku gresku, a dok je stajao u ladici je vjerojatno istekla garancija :P
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-22
<Vlado9A> žur, bon žur <o/
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-23
<Hrki> jutro
<Hrki> kaj ubuntu ce odj++++ unity? :)
<obrut> Hrki: dobro jutro :) u oba znacenja :)
<obrut> ne samo unity nego i mir
<obrut> konacno smislena odluka :)
<Hrki> mnogo sam sretan, taj unity mi je bio katastrofa
<Hrki> fuj
<obrut> meni isto... i a nerviralo me sto s ti mir-om vuku na stranu suprotnu od svih drugih
<Mmike> jelly, koju/kaku graficku ima tvoj T420 (ili koji ono vec imas?)
<Mmike> obrut, na cem ti vrtis kodi trenutno?
<Mmike> naime, novi(ji) vdpau za dekoridanje 720 ili veceg videja treba bar 256M video memorije a moj laptop ima 128 samo
<Mmike> i zato mi nit jedan jubito vise ne radi, od kad sam upgradeo stroj
<obrut> Mmike:  na nekom starom xubuntu-u... vjerojatno 14.04
<Mmike> obrut, ma hardver
<Mmike> iako - disableao sam vdpau, i sad radi ok sve :)
<Mmike> i jubito a i mogu HD filmeke gledati :)
<jelly> Mmike, samo intel
<jelly> a intel nema vdpau nego vaapi
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> ma velim, disejblo vdapu
<Mmike> i radi ok sve
<Mmike> stari laptop Quadro NVS 140M je unutra
<jelly> https://rightcopyright.eu/
<obrut> Mmike: hw je atom 330 s nvidia ionom, vdpau je enablean koliko znam
<Mmike> obrut, koji ion?
<Mmike> obrut, jubito videje normalno gledas i to sve?
<obrut> nemam pojma koji ion, sta ih ima vise ? :)
<obrut> normalno sam gledo jubito filmove (preko jubito plugina dok je radio) i u hd-u
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-16
<jelly> bojim se kad se to uvede (basic income), da ce izgledati kao u The Expanse seriji
<sillyslux> basic income u hr?
<sillyslux> oh de lols
<jelly> u EU
<jelly> federaciji
<sillyslux> onda ce hr van
<sillyslux> samo da nebude
<jelly> nece, netko terba biti na granici
<obrut> pitanje je koliki bi bio doticni income... gro ljudi rade za crkavicu, a i onda im placa nije bas garantirana
<jelly> biti će onoliki koliko bude para, što znači vjerojatno manji od prosječne penzije
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-17
<jelly> postoji .cf TLD
<jelly> da kupimo sendmail.cf domenu i poklonimo Zubcicu za rodjendan?
<jelly> nope, registrirana
<jelly> može dobit main.cf al to mu se neće svidjet...
<sillyslux> da kupimo? za 0kn?
<sillyslux> http://www.freenom.com/en/freeandpaiddomains.html
<ivoks> GDDDPPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<ivoks> dac
<ivoks> jelly: i, to vam je GDPR officer?
<jelly> ne, GDPR officer je nesto ugodnija oku :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, e!
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ima neki jednostavan nacin da testiram bondanje s maasom, samo uz libvirt?
<ivoks> kak mislis?
<ivoks> pa imas api/cli
<ivoks> bondanje je sirok pojam; vise je 'modova' :)
<jelly> i vise frameworka, otkad su dodali i teaming 
<obrut> jebemti HT
<jelly> da ti jebem!
<jelly> er, o cem pricamo
<obrut> krepo mi internet doma... ne radi vec vise od sat vremena :P
<obrut> dsl je li
<ivoks> VIP je dovukao optiku na 1km od mene
<ivoks> hm hm hm
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, kak da libvirt skonfiguriram da mogu bond poslozit. Mislim, mogu dat dva interfejsa virtualki, i onda to spojit s drugom virtualkom... al' 
<Mmike> eeee, pa mogu dic vlanove na svom ruteru doma
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> izgleda da juju sere kad imas puno bondova i kad treba bridge dic na njima
<Mmike> pa hocu to iszscenirat doma, bez da se moram spajat kudgdje 
<jelly> ne znam dal ikoji besplatni virtualni switch emulira LACP
<obrut> jesam ja jedini ovdje na ht dsl-u ? :)
<obrut> iako, mozda glupo pitam, ak je jos netko i ne radi mu net, nece ni odgovorit :)
<jelly> kolega je na nakedu
<jelly> sto je skoro isto ne?
<jelly> ček da vidim jel mu radi
<Mmike> obrut, ja sam na optiki
<obrut> kazu da je problem na adsl-u na podrucju Zagreba... a pticica mi je sapnula da je rikno neki BRAS... pa mi je bezveze da ovi kazu na podrucju cijelog grada :P
<jelly> aha, naked ide na naše BRAS-ove pa...
<jelly> obrut: ko im je kriv kad nisu presli na vBRAS, ne? :-)
<obrut> sto je je :)
<obrut> smsao sam kolegu kad sam cuo da je bras rikno ono: "riknuo je bras :)" ... i onda shvatio sta se ja smijem, ne radi mi net :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-18
<pav> jutar
<jelly> oće bit python 3.6 u bionicu?
 * obrut je jos uvijek na 2.7 :)
<jelly> kolega razija neki frontend za koji bi htio 3.6 a glupo mi je buildat cijeli python
<jelly> a debian 9 ima 3.5
<ivoks> dakle, svasta...
<ivoks> odrzavali smo jednom 'javnom' klijentu infrastrukturu
<ivoks> imali su natjecaj, pobijedila je druga firma
<ivoks> i sad su opet imali natjecaj, pobijedili mi opet
<ivoks> i ono kad nadjes strojeve kojima se nisu patchali kerneli otkako su preuzeti
<ivoks> na kojima se backup linux filesystema radi na CIFS
<ivoks> ne znas odakle bi poceo
<ivoks> ovo je gore nego kaj Srce ostavi iza sebe :)
<hrvoje> hoće to tako :)
<hrvoje> jako rijetko iza nekog nađeš situaciju da je sve k'o apoteka
<ivoks> ma strasno
<ivoks> ma ne mora biti apoteka
<ivoks> neka bar bude funkcionalno
<hrvoje> viđao sam i gore :)
<hrvoje> ja se uvijek iznenadim ako nađem *ikakvu* dokumentaciju :)
 * obrut bi mogo svasta napricat, ali ne smije :)
<obrut> odnosno ne bi bilo u redu :)
<jelly> obrut: to samo na pivi, a ne ovdje gdje je zaloigrano zauvijek
<Mmike>  python3 | 3.6.5-2          | bionic          | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<Mmike>  python3 | 3.6.5-3          | bionic-proposed | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el, s390x
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<Mmike> 3.6 je vec u artfulu
<jelly> za artful me zaboli, samo lts gledam
<ivoks> s390x
<ivoks> majko mila.
<Mmike> jelly, kaj? :)
<jelly> kaj kaj
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-19
<ivoks> Mmike: ne kuzim sto zelis postici s bondovima i libvritom
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da juju ima bug kad dize bridgeve za kontejnere na stroju koji ima hrpu bondova, majduk mi je to pokazao - sad, kak oni koriste svoj lab stalno htio bih to doma izreproducirati, bez fizickih strojeva
<Mmike> i uspio sam, recimo - slozim dva interfejsa na stroju, velim MAASu da napravi bond, samo ssto jedan interfejs nije spojen
<Mmike> sto nema veze, mreza radi, i imam bond
<Mmike> doduse, sad juju nesh sere, nisam stigao dalje  jos :)
<Mmike> A i mogu sloziti vlanove na mikrotiku, pa onda isto napraviti sa svoje  strane u virtualnim maas strojevima, i opet imam "kompliciraniju"  konfiguraciju u /e/n/i, sto bi opet trebalo sjebat juju
<Mmike> al' ovo mi je samo teorija za sad
<Mmike> moram obavit jutarnje pregledavanje plocica u zahodu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, to sam mu ja rekao
<ivoks> Mmike: napravi virtualku sa 8 interfacea
<ivoks> Mmike: od 6 interfacea napravi tri bonda
<ivoks> Mmike: i dva interfacea ostavi nekonfigurirana
<Mmike> kad Expanse krece opet?
<obrut> Mmike: trebalo bi sad uskoro...
<obrut> cekam da mi netflix javi :)
<Mmike> obrut, javi :)
<Mmike> moram ga u sickrage stavit :)
<Mmike> obrut, nema te na clucu?
<jelly> kad pocinje Altered Carbon opet? :-)
<obrut> Mmike: hmm, malo sam zaboravio kad je to :P
<Mmike> sad! :)
<obrut> jelly: altered carbon mi je bio onak, sta ja znam, ne bas... iako volim i zanr i sve
<obrut> Mmike: pa vidim, iso sam provjerit :)
<obrut> imam gro posla u zadnje vrijeme pa se malo gubim u dogadjanjima
<obrut> vidim da Luka prica :)
<obrut> Mmike: sto ne bi ti sad trebo pricat obzirom na schedule :)
<obrut> bacicu pogled preko live streamova... iako ce tour of croatia uskoro, treba i to gledat :)
<jelly> obrut: meni je bas dobar osim zadnje tri epizode, i nepotrebna golotinja kao u GoT mi je bezveze
<jelly> razocarao sam se kad su zaswitchali negativca, i stao na 8-9 epizodi
<jelly> nisam jos dovrsio do kraja
<obrut> meni je bilo gledljivo do one epizode iz proslosti... ta mi je bila grozna i onda sam onak nezadovoljan odgledo do kraja sezone
<ivoks> vec godinama se bakcem sa officejet 8500 pro i skeniranjem
<ivoks> i vec sam ga odlucio baciti
<ivoks> jer ne mogu skenirati na linuxu
<ivoks> i onda odem u njegovom izborniku na hp tools ovo ono i veli 'moramo nadograditi za ovu mogucnost'
<ivoks> i bam, nakon nadogradnje skeniranje radi
<jelly> obrut: meni je ta bila ok ali iduca... :-)
<jelly> tko zna, mozda je i knjigama tak 
<jelly> hm, Thinkpad E485 sa amd cpu/gpu
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-21
<vileni_> Mmike: vec su ti 2 Expanse epizode izasle
<Mmike> vileni_, ooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> pa to je fino
<sillyslux> http://tvprofil.net/show/3018209/fedora
<sillyslux> mislim da je to bez linuksa
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-15
<nixhr> jutar
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine
<nixhr> o djesi SK
<nixhr> BotaniCar: idete na plitvice?
<BotaniCar> nixhr: on da, ja ne :) Mozda napravim trece dok mi ga Vedran cuva :) 
<nixhr> LOL
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> sta ima na plitvicama ?
<dodobas> jucer konacno slozio ZNC ... uzeo Hetzner Cloud onaj najjeftiniji CX11
<dodobas> stavio Fedoru ... zanimljivo da ... Hetzner ... iskljuci selinux, nema firewalla, nema cockpita ... a to su kao standardi na Fedora Server distribuciji
<dodobas> hmm, izgleda da to niti nije Fedora-Server, nego Fedora-Everything ... ah well 
<hbogner> kaj je ovaj tjedan onaj popust na plitvicama?
<Mmike> `132=-\o`\=1-2o3\=-o`231\=-o23`1=\o-23`1o-=\23`1o-=3`12o-=\23`1o-=\23`1o-=\23`1=\o-`123\=o-`123
<Mmike> zgodno :D
<dodobas> Mmike: sta je to ?
<dodobas> mislim ... trebalo bi otici probati poznati 'plitvicki burger' ... komad mesa izmedju dvije snite kruha 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: mozes koju rijec vise napisati o hecner cloudu ? Kupis uslugu i kak dalje ide ? Deployas kroz neki njihov interface ili kak ? Kak se spajas u oblak ? Ima kakvih limita, radi li sve ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: sve u svemu dosta pozitivno iskustvo, vezano za sam web interface ... do sad sam uglavnom koristio Linode 
<dodobas> registriras se i ... kupis cloud server ... za par minuta je sve rjeseno
<dodobas> imaju API za cloud ... pa teoretski mozes i kroz API deployat
<dodobas> dobijes na mail ... IP i root password ... spojis se preko SSH ili mozes kliknuti na 'console' na web interfejsu 
<dodobas> web consola je radila ok... nisam je nesto previse koristio
<dodobas> backup je 20% cijene stroja ... radi se automatski svaki dan, 7 backup slotova ... (ne znam jos kako radi, tak sam jucer uzeo)
<dodobas> navodno se sve moze kroz API, ali... rade i klikovi na interfesju
<dodobas> kod samog deploymenta ... mozes 'ubacit' cloudinit skriptu pa ti vec odradi sto god ti treba ... to bi kao trebao biti neki standard valjda
<BotaniCar> Skroz kul, budem i ja ubo jedan. 
<BotaniCar> Thx ! 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj je to hecner cloud?
<Mmike> VPSovi?
<dodobas> jes
<Mmike> ono kaj imam kod njih vec valjda 6 godina
<Mmike> i placam suhim zlatom :)
<Mmike> i ono kaj ce mi ugasit 30.4 :)
<Mmike> a prasci nedaju migraciju
<dodobas> https://www.hetzner.com/cloud ?
<dodobas> koliko placas ?
<BotaniCar> Racunaj da su tek izasli iz bete Mmike 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj je izaslo iz bete?
<BotaniCar> njihov cloud, usluga je do pred cca metar dana bila beta
<BotaniCar> tak da bi bio oprezan s nekakvim produkcijama tamo
<Mmike> cek, to onda nisu VPSovi?
<obrut> vps koji oni vrte u openstacku
<Mmike> ovi CX11, CX21 i to 
<Mmike> obrut, si siugran da je openstack?
<obrut> nisam 100% al mi se jako cinilo da je openstack onda kad sam uzeo instancu
<Mmike> obrut, a na cem im je ono staro?
<obrut> nemam blage
<dodobas> ne izgleda tako ... 
<Mmike> jer ove CX i ine nude vec jedno 2-3 godine
<dodobas> spominju da mozes staviti openstack 'image' ... pa imat svoj private cloud 
<Mmike> samo sto nikome nisu rekli, pa umjesto da za 6 eura dobijem 2cpua i 4 gige memorije i 40 gigi diska, ja za 10 eura imam pol gige memorije, jedan cpu i 20 gigi diska :)
<dodobas> ili ce imat private-cloud offering ... ako bas zelis
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi se preplatio na njihov newsletter ? :)
<Mmike> zakaj nitko od njih ne nudi i object store neki
<obrut> ja sam cx11 kupio prosle godine u trecem mjesecu
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam, dobijam mailove svaki dan da je 'maintenance' tu ili tamo\
<Mmike> bez obriza jesu moji VPSovi zahvaceni ili nisu
<dodobas> to nije newsletter ... to je incident report :)
<obrut> i to mi je definitivno najstabilnija virtualka u hetzneru ako racunamo broje njihovih rebootova :)
<Mmike> ~$ hcloud server create --name 'server01' --type 'cx21' --location 'nbg1' --image 'ubuntu-16.04'
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> ima i api
<Mmike> znaci da moze i juju! :D
<Mmike> obrut, pa meni hetzner skroz ok radi, ovo kaj imam kod njih
<Mmike> pred jegno 5 godina im je crkao host na kojem je bio vps (crkla dva diska u raid5 polju) pa sam ostao bez svega
<Mmike> i to je jedino sranje koje sam imao
<Mmike> a reboot virtualke mi forsano naprave jedva jednom godisnje
<Mmike> mario@arbun:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  11:57:33 up 10 days,  5:25,  1 user,  load average: 0.15, 0.12, 0.08
<Mmike> lol, mozda ipak ne :D :D :D
<obrut> cx11 : 11:58:07 up 131 days,  2:07,  1 user,  load average: 0,07, 0,05, 0,0
<obrut> cx10 - uptime 515 dana, onaj stari vq7 - 10 dana isto ko tebi :)
<Mmike> obrut, koji kelner nosis na tim cxovima?
<Mmike> da, vq5 ja mislim da imam
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> da sam bio mudar i sve u kontejnere onda stavio sad bih to izmigrirao cicka-micka
<Mmike> di da idem rengen srca i pluca napravit, zna li tko? :D
<obrut> brijem da cu sad za vikend uzet jos jedan cx i izmigrirat ovo s vq7
<Mmike> yup, to si i ja brijem ovaj vikend
<Mmike> taman je uskrs
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> pa da ih uskrsnem
<obrut> iako, bice lijepo vrijeme, moracem to po noci radit, preko dana lutat po vani
<Mmike> mislis?
<Mmike> ja furam teleskop 
<Mmike> pa se nadam lijepom nebu
<Mmike> mozda i fotku koju uspijem napravit
<obrut> koji imas ?
<Mmike> neki maksutov kupio
<Mmike> skywatcher
<obrut> koji, sta ?! :) 
<Mmike> skywatcher je firma
<obrut> znam za firmu, koji promjer ? zarisna ?
<Mmike> maksutov je tip
<obrut> imam doma jedan njihov refraktor :)
<Mmike> maksutovi su refraktori, kaj nisu?
<Mmike> nisu, glup sam, reflektor je to
<Mmike> obrut, cek pokusavam na webu nac
<obrut> maksutovi su katadiopteri... imaju ogledalo, ali imaju koliko znam i koretkivnu lecu
<obrut> i koju montazu si uzeo (spominjes i fotkanje koliko vidim)
<Mmike> obrut, ovo: https://www.astroshop.eu/telescopes/skywatcher-maksutov-telescope-mc-102-1300-skymax-102-az-pronto/p,55215
<Mmike> azr montaza
<Mmike> ekvatorijalna je sjebata za namjestit, a necu imat ekspozicije od po 10 sati 
<Mmike> plus, skupe su za popizdit
<Mmike> daleko sam ja jos od toga da mi tak nesh treba :D
<obrut> s ovim ces fotkat eventualno planete, mjesec i zemaljske objekte...
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to je ideja
<Mmike> i ovo 'planete' je vrlo... well... specificno :D
<obrut> za planete okines parstofotki i stackaj :)
<Mmike> dao mi je frend (tj, nagovorio) da kupim i dva barlow okulara, ak cu fotkat, veli, moze bit ok
<Mmike> bume vidli
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti imas?
<BotaniCar> djeste vi uzimali s dedicated vCPUjima ili "obicne" ? 
<BotaniCar> hecner klaudove, jel 
<obrut> ja imam dva komada, jedan je dobson 200/1200, i uzeo sam jedan za "furat posvuda", refraktorcic 120/600 na az montazi
<dodobas> obicni ... dedicated vCPU je ... dedicated hyperthread
<dodobas> ako ti vec treba dedicated vcpu ... onda bolje uzmi dedicated server ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ... zakaj... ti tak... pricas... u .... pauzama! :)
<Mmike> k'o horatio cane :)
<Mmike> obrut, e, taj dobson vec ima fine mjere :D
<Mmike> dobsoni su zakon, osim kaj su ogromni :)
<dodobas> jer ... eto ... glupa navika ... drama queen ... štaš'
<BotaniCar> dodobas: vec imam dedija tamo, ali nemrem u gamu tvrtke utrpati hypane rijeci kao oblak na taj nacin. 
<obrut> Mmike: jebiga, za deep sky treba buno svjetla :)
<obrut> zelja mi je nabavit i 400mm jednog dana
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> Melbourne,AU(lat,lon=-37.81,144.96) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 20.4°C/69°F (17.8 to 23.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 37% Pressure at sea level: 1019hPa Visibility: 10km
<dodobas> BotaniCar: service backed by buzzwords :)
<obrut> gledao sam kroz takve mrcine i nebo dobije skroz drugu dimenziju...
<BotaniCar> obrut: kak ne nude block storage ? Odma na naslovnoj stranici pri dnu ( https://www.hetzner.com/cloud?country=ot ) 
<BotaniCar> Expand your cloud instance with high-availability SSD block storage for € 0.0400 / GB per month.
<obrut> BotaniCar: nisam ja nista nigdje prico da se ne nedui block storage :)
<Mmike> obrut, yup yup
<BotaniCar> obrut: pardon, to je mmike rekao. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, block storage != object storage
<Mmike> nisam ja to rekao
<BotaniCar> <bomb> obrut vas dva ste mi sve slicniji </bomb>
<Mmike> izmisljas i neistine izgovaras!
<Mmike> nisam se nit brijat oso!
<BotaniCar> block storage nemre biti object storage ? :D
<Mmike> pa, ne :) 
<Mmike> blocksstorage je blockdevice, dobijes /dev/pimpek, pa si namountas kaj oces gore, i voila
<Mmike> a object store je neki s3-like drek
<BotaniCar> Znam kaj je oboje i block storage je bject storage ako ga tako koristis
<Mmike> pa sa nekim apijem (http ili rest ili kaj vec) dohvacas/spremas nutra kak ti pase
<Mmike> ne, block storage nemre bit object storage
<Mmike> block storage ti da nesto sto formatiras i dobis filesystem gore
<BotaniCar> https://www.druva.com/blog/object-storage-versus-block-storage-understanding-technology-differences/  bject storage, by contrast, doesn’t split files up into raw blocks of data. Instead, entire clumps of data are stored in, yes, an object that contains the data, metadata, and the unique identifier. 
<Mmike> ak na taj filesystem spremas stvari, onda mosh rec da je to object storage, al' to nije to :)
<BotaniCar> "al nije to to" :) 
<Mmike> pa, nije
<Mmike> potpuno je razlicita primjena/upotreba
<BotaniCar> lol, stahp 
<Mmike> s block storageom nemres kaj mozes s object storeom
<Mmike> eto primjer
<Mmike> imas, recimo, wordpress
<Mmike> i taj wordpress ima mogucnost da korisnici uploadaju slike gore
<Mmike> i te slike zavrse na filesystemu
<Mmike> i onda wordpress kad posluzuje te slike cita ih sa filesystema
<Mmike> i sve 5
<Mmike> i sad hoces imati 5 wordpresseva za load-balancing super-high-avilability pimpek-drekec
<Mmike> kak ces to?
<Mmike> moras nac neki 'distribuirani' filesystem
<Mmike> gluster, cephfs, neki taki drek
<Mmike> jer, block storage nemres tak dijelit
<Mmike> e, a da wordpress zna koristiti object store, pa umjesto da pise na filesystem pise u s3 buckete (ili kaj vec), eee, onda je to skroz druga pjesma
<Mmike> kuzis razliku?
<BotaniCar> Slazemo se da ce se object storage u nekom trenutku upisati u block storage i da ti cinjenica da hecner nudi block storage otvara mogucnost da si napravis object storage ontop?
<BotaniCar> Ili tonemo dublje ? 
<dodobas> da, imas recimo https://min.io/
<dodobas> s3 compatible api
<jelly> Mmike: block storage mozes dijelit ako platis za vxfs ili vmfs
<jelly> clusterirani shared storage filesystemi postoje, samo ne besplatno za linux
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne slazemo se :) 
<Mmike> to sto mi hecner nudi block storage mi ne znaci bas puno
<Mmike> osim sto mogu dobit dodatnih gigabajta bez da uzimam veci VPS paket, za manje para
<Mmike> al' i dalje ne mogu imati distribuirani filesystem koji ce vise VPSova 'consumeat' od jednom
<Mmike> jelly, pa postoje i besplatni - gluster, npr, ili cephfs
<Mmike> dodobas, ti koristis minio?
<dodobas> Mmike: da, privatni test
<Mmike> i? valja? sporo? brzo? kak radi to?
<Mmike> cephov s3 je dost flaky, radi ok ak nemas prepuno toga. 
<dodobas> zna mi biti koristan da dignem nekom file i sheram mu public one time link ... recimo
<Mmike> recimo, nemre se mjerit sa amazonom :)
<dodobas> nemam neki pravi test
<Mmike> dodobas, a za to ti ne treba 100 nodeova i ine djidje, moze na single-nodeu raditi, jelde?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> ali za onaj neki Erasure mislim da treba 4 noda, koja opet mozes vrtit na istom stroju
<dodobas> setupu i zaboravio na to :)
<Mmike> erasure?
<dodobas> Mmike: procitaj si malo ... https://min.io/product
<jelly> always
<jelly> Mmike: gluster i ceph su distribuirani, nisu shared storage
<Mmike> dodobas, a kaj ti imas poslozeno? 
<dodobas> jedan node ... iza nginx-a
<Mmike> jelly, kad velis 'shared storage', to su nfs/samba i ini?
<jelly> ne.
<jelly> kontekst je bio block storage
<Mmike> ne pratim onda, jebiga
<Mmike> jelly, mislis na lustre i ino?
<Mmike> mislim, sve jedno je
<Mmike> hecner ti nece dat da 'namountas' svoj block storage na vise od jedne virtualke odjednom
<Mmike> tak da "ja bih radije da nude object storage, nego block storage"
<Mmike> idem jest i idem doktoru :)
<jelly> ak nece dati onda je takitak svejedno
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> linode nece dat
<Mmike> mozda hecner oce
<Mmike> al' bi ja i dalje radije object store
<BotaniCar> nece ni hecner dati, bas gledam , kaj se toga tice mozes i na jednom klaudu max 5 volumea mountati. 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: di si to nasao? spominju max 16 volumes per instance
<dodobas> doduse osnovni limit je ukupna velicina 1Tb , ali to je limit za account (koji mozes povecat) na zahtjev
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nekakav clanak s analizom usluge, nista formalno. 
<dodobas> https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/CloudServer/en#Volumes
<dodobas> oh lol ... https://emojipedia.org/random/
<hbogner> https://osm-hr.org/2019/04/15/digitalni-ortofoto-grada-zagreba-2018-na-tms-serveru/ treći set ortofoto-a dostupan za osm :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-16
<nixhr> jutar
<DomaMuffin> Trtroju
<dodobas> jutarnji ... http://traffic-simulation.de/ring.html
<ivoks> umro switch na GF-u, pa hr.archive.ubuntu.com ne radi trenutno
<ivoks> ETA do rjesenja: 30min
<dodobas> hmm, prije par minuta se ugasilo par racunala ... 
<dodobas> na GEOFu
<ivoks> nestalo je struje
<ivoks> a kad je dosla, centralni switch na GF-u je odlucio zaspati zauvijek
<DomaMuffin> Ova razerova tipkovnica koju imam ima najmeksi palmrest koji postoji, tak je fino mekan da se mozes i nalaktiti, a da te ne zulja :) 
<dodobas> e kakav madrac imate u spavacoj sobi?
<DomaMuffin> Najskuplji koji sam si mogao priustiti u tom trenutku
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> madraci
<ivoks> isao sam kupiti novi prije ~6 mjeseci
<ivoks> legao sam na sve i odabrao
<ivoks> ispalo da je taj najjeftiniji :)
<dodobas> a koji materijali ... ovo sto DomaMuffin kaze ... me podsjetilo na latex kao mekani materijal u madracima
<DomaMuffin> Aha, moj je unutra nekakva memory-antigrinja-sranja spuzva i jos nesto cega se ne sjecam, iz vana debela mekana tkanina i mrezica za uzemljenje (!)
<dodobas> :D mrezica za uzemljenje ? wat?
<hbogner> dodobas, madrac sam uzeo u lunasan jer su oni radili po mjeri i ugodni su, a meni je trebalo duze od 2m
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, ja spavam gol, ali ima ekipe koja spava u pidjamama i onda ih strese struja kad se ujutro prime za pipu. Nije najljepsi nacin da se probudis
<hbogner> imaju salon kod Mmike i mekpersa pa možeš tamo otići legnuti na madrace i isprobati
<dodobas> ja narucio vec .. .sad cekam da stigne ... https://wollbett.hr/proizvod/sumolatex-madrac/
<dodobas> nikako mi nije jasno to 'isprobavanje' madraca ... sta ti mozes skuzit u 5min max dok tamo 'isprobavas' ... nit se mogu skinut nit lec kako treba ... meh
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, ovo izgleda super ! 
<dodobas> ovaj madrac sad, u privremenom stanu ... tek nakon tjedan dana sam skuzio da faking madrac grije ... i da kad je vruce se budim mokar
<dodobas> a nakon par tjedana da bole ledja ... neko IKEA smece/sranje
<hbogner> isprobaš jel mekan ili tvrd, meni paše tvrđi madrac, ivani mekši, uzeli dva madraca umjesto jednog velikog, tako da ja spavam na tvrđem djelu a ona na mekšem
<dodobas> hbogner: sta onda ... na kojoj se strani sexate? tvrdoj ili mekoj ?
<hbogner> rotirano pod 90, glava na mekanom djelu
<ivoks> hr.archive.ubuntu.com je ziv opet
<ivoks> kak ne kuzis isprobavanje madraca?
<dodobas> pa to u trgovini ... na 5 min
<ivoks> mi smo imali u rentanom stanu neki super-duper-vrlo-skup-budi-sretan-sto-ga-imas madrac
<ivoks> bio je toliko mekan da kad si legao, utonuo si i nisi se pomaknuo vise
<ivoks> popizdio sam nakon tjedan dana; budio sam se bolovima
<DomaMuffin> ja sam prvo proucavao sve pizdarije koje sam mogao naci o madracima, odlucio sto bi, onda sam bidio koliko kosta,nazvao i pitao da li madrace tog tipa imaju rezlicitih tvrdoca, pa sam isao isprobati.
<ivoks> meni sto tvrdji to bolji
<DomaMuffin> ^^
<DomaMuffin> Pravo je pitanje di naci dobar okvir.
<DomaMuffin> Promijenio sam ih 3 u 7 godina.
<DomaMuffin> BTW, ima tko stolara oko Sesveta?
<DomaMuffin> Imam uzasan peh s stolarima kje sam nadjem :)
<dodobas> DomaMuffin: sto trazis kod okvira ?
<ivoks> ima jedan u dubravi
<ivoks> http://www.karamatic.hr
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, da se ne raspadne. Osim normalne bracne funkcije imam i dvoje djece koje se vole igrati na njemu. 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, tvoje sam gledao pred par godina kad sam inicijalno opremao stan, ne znam zakaj sam zakljucio da vam se nece dati baviti sitnarijama. Pogledati cu, hvala ! 
<ivoks> pa to nece, da :)
<dodobas> uh da... kakav imas sad?
<ivoks> cijelu kucu bi opremili
<ivoks> ali jedan krevet... :)
<dodobas> ivoks: uh, pa sto ne kazes ... saljem upit odmah ... treba mi sve :)
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, imao sam u planu ove godine regal nabaviti,trebam jedan ormar u hodniku i tak. nisam mislio da bi izasao mali racun nego da trebam vise malih razlicitih stvari.
<ivoks> radimo sve, od prozora do kuhinja
<DomaMuffin> Hvala jos jednom, moram sjesti i napisati kaj mi treba, pa cemo vidjeti. 
<hbogner> meni taman jutros stolar zavšio zadnje kuhinjske lemente, kad se parket izbrusi i prelakira sljedi ostatak ormara u hodnicima
<DomaMuffin> Meni je stolar napravio kuhinju, sve u redu, za par godina sam se domislio da bi nesto preradio, covjek otisao u Austriju raditi kao viljuskarist jer mu je to manje zajebancije. Stvarno nemam srece s njima.
<dodobas> ivoks: ono sto bi ja zelio je ... da mi netko sve napravi :) poslao upit ...
<dodobas> a ne da moram na 5 mjesta radit po jedan dio... netko radi samo ormare, netko samo vrata, netko samo kuhinje, netko samo kupaonice ... i onda dobijes cuspajz
<ivoks> ma ne to raditi
<ivoks> sve kod jednog
<ivoks> zelis i smart home?
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: mi cemo raditi jos godinu dana, a onda ce stari u penziju
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ne jos ... 
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo ... https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/bdfqm4/the_real_reason_boeings_new_plane_crashed_twice/ekyyd9g/
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, mi smo "dobili" kuhinju iz lesnine prije 3 godine, sad nedavno se preselili i htjeli dodatne elemnte, kurac, nema vise tih boja i kosta ko nova huhinja
<jelly> nemaju garanciju da će boje postojati X godina?
<dodobas> jelly: ahaah ... i tako kupis keramiku bijela vulgaris ... i ovo ono treba jos 5 kvadrata ... pazi problem
<dodobas> nemaju vise tu nijansu bijele ... jer u tvornici ... svaki batch keramike dolazi u svojoj varijenti bijele boje :)
<hbogner> ovo je bila fuckin bijela boja
<hbogner> znači vrata na elmentima su bila bijela boja, ali neee, ko je vidio to imat 5 godina, sad postoji bijela sućmuš boja koja je skooooroooo ista kao i ona bijela od prije 5 godina, ali ipak nije skroz ista
<jelly> heh
<jelly> dodobas: dobro, to znaš da je tak pa uzmeš kutiju-dvije viška, ali 5 m² je puno
<dodobas> uzeli viska, ali eto ... ovo nije bilo planirano
<jelly> napravi mozaik prelaz sa starog na novo
<jelly> da izgleda kao da je namjerno
<jelly> pixel art
<hbogner> meni u kuhinji dali pločice, iste pločice, ali dve serije, različita je tekstura na njima, sto skužili kad je keramičar već naljepio
<dodobas> pa ako su ti dali ... onda je ok ... bitno da nisi platio :)
<hbogner> *prodali
<jelly> al nakon 2 mjeseca više ni ne primijetiš i ne smeta ti :-)
<jelly> ili ti samo ne smeta :-)
<jelly> (meni i nakon 5 godina smeta kuhinja sa frontama inverznim od onog kako je dogovoreno btw)
<dodobas> lol, mozda, ali te podsjeti zena svakih 24-28 dana, obicno bude one iste dane kad proglasava rat s cijelim svijetom
<hbogner> lol, bas to dodobas 
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> dodobas: re:boeing, pa to se zna
<ivoks> malo mi je glupa izjava 'problem je nastao jer su htjeli pobijediti konkurenciju'
<ivoks> mogao je i reci 'problem je nastao jer su pokusali biti bolji'
<ivoks> svaki napredak dolazi sa cijenom nazalost
<dodobas> ivoks: a da, sva pravila avioindustrije su ispisana krvlju
<ivoks> svih industrija
<ivoks> moras se vezati u autu jer smo skuzili da ako nisi zavezan izletis kroz sajbu
<ivoks> avioindustrija jos ima najmanje krvi na svojim rukama
<ivoks> isto kao sto je i nuklearna energija iza sebe ostavila najmanje mrtvih
<ivoks> al percepcija diktira, pa je nebitno kakvo je stvarno stanje :)
<dodobas> ja mislim da je skroz ok, da oni koji se ne vezu izlete kroz sajbu
<hbogner> all we are saying, is give Darwin a chance
<hbogner> :)
<nixhr> gdje bi covjek pogledao trenutno stanje outageova
<nixhr> naime ne radi ruta optima-transip.eu a recimo carnet-transip radi uredno i optima-carnet radi uredno
<jelly> #@$% ti
<jelly> 10G eth kartica, ubacimo 1G LR SFP+ i na linuxu uredno radi, a na esxi veli Unsupported SFP+ i disejbla port
<jelly> to je sa ixgben driverom.  ixgbe driver, dakle isti kao na linuxu, također ne radi, na linuxu ima opcije use_unsupported_sfp a na esxi-ju nema.  Nema druge nego kupiti fejk-intel kodirani SFP+
<jelly> ili *shrudder* original SFP+ od intela
<DomaMuffin> Not your money
<DomaMuffin> ja obozavam intelov hardver :) 
<jelly> ne, al moje vrijeme :-)
<DomaMuffin> Kak mislis? Pa zato ga volim jer njihovim hardverom imam najmanje posla
<DomaMuffin> Instalirao sam ovaj linux s kojeg tipkam na krivi disk, gledam kak se boota 3 minute ( nesh ti ), skuzim da je na spinneru
<jelly> obicno je tako, osim kad se kemija sa stavljanjem servera na lokaciju 5km udaljenu od switcha
<DomaMuffin> Nadam se da sam napravil LVM :)
<DomaMuffin> kakav sam debil...
<DomaMuffin> jelly, ne dodje tebi prvo na stol,zakaj ?
<DomaMuffin> tebi/infri/whatnot
<jelly> pa dosao je prvo nama na stol, tu smo i otkrili da ne radi dobro.  Najbolje da smo ga odvezli na lokaciju pa tamo nasli da ne radi...
<jelly> (sto se skoro i desilo, jer smo testirali sa linux live usb, al mi nije vrag dao mira pa sam odmah instalirao esxi, to inace radimo remote)
<DomaMuffin> Dobar nos :) 
<DomaMuffin> (kad ti netko nosat kao ja to kaze, ima tezinu)
<DomaMuffin> nemam lvm .. kreten
<DomaMuffin> E, kak bekapirate KVM virtualke ?
<jelly> čim budem imao jednu, javim...
<vileni> koje je snap govno
<jelly> no, no
<vileni> svako toliko mi ujebe stroj
<vileni> i sad citam kakve sve probleme imaju ljudi
<jelly> --> You are now talking on ##/dev/arandom --- Received a CTCP ENTROPY @MM"1`$H(HHAV;10I'P<R<-95"GRL#R])3(>=TAI.`Y$` from randex|AO
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-17
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: jedan od gresaka koji ljudi cesto rade jest da smatraju virtualke necim posebnim i pokusavaju ih bekapirati
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: trebali bi ih bekapirati isto kao i fizicke strojeve, a to je bekap aplikacije
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: zasto bi sad, samo zato sto je hardware drugaciji, odjednom odgovornost bekapiranja presla sa app ownera na dc ownera
<ivoks> evo, GEOF na HRT!
<ivoks> 1 cak
<BotaniCar> ivoks: daleko mi je brze restorati VM nego vracati app settinge, pa baze i jos 3 sloja kompleksnosti
<jelly> ivoks: uglavnom zato sto je lakse bekapirati cijeli VM, sa pristojnim hipervizorom koji ima block change tracking i inkrementalne image backupe, pogotovo
<jelly> dal KVM ima BCT, nemam pojma
<jelly> Linux vec 20 godina nema bct i svaki backup vendor izmislja svoj 
<BotaniCar> Postoje rjesenja koja nude inkrementalne backupe pa nekaj ispod mora postojati. Sad testiram nekaj storewareovo , pristojno je , ima i konektor za tivoli
<jelly> možda čak i ima, https://wiki.qemu.org/Features/IncrementalBackup
 * jelly nikad ne zna koji dio KVM virtualizacije je qemu koji je kvm
<BotaniCar> jelly: trenutno ovo razgledam: https://storware.gitbook.io/storware-vprotect/
<jelly> > Incremental backups (CBT) for Citrix XenServer, oVirt/RHV and Nutanix AHV 5.5+ hypervisors
<jelly> ne za sve
<BotaniCar> najbolje kaj sam za sad nasao 
<jelly> ali zgodno jer hrpa jeftinih providera koristi xenserver
<hbogner> podsjetnik da sutra počinje https://2019.dorscluc.org/
<nixhr> jel koristi netko kaki smartcard reader na linuxu, konkretno zanima me za e-gradjani sa novom osobnom i komercijalni pristup FINA servisima
<hbogner> nicols je koristio osobnu sa builtin readerom na laptopu i pristupao je e-gradjanima
<dodobas> ah, dal otic na dorscluc, cak i nasao pokoje zanimljivo predavanje
<hbogner> \o/ dodobas, idi na dorscluc \o/
<dodobas> al onda MORAM pricat s ljudima ... 
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> imas ti T-shirt za tu prigodu, ona sa social interaction ... :)
<dodobas> a imam, ali ne pomaze 
<hrvoje> nisi jedini kojeg to muči haha :)
<hbogner> uvjek mozes sjest negdje sastrane, upalit laptop i glumit da nesto radis
<dodobas> pih, glumit da radim nesto
<hbogner> ili čak možeš nešto actualy i raditi :)
<hbogner> recimo kao pripremiti jedan servis za openstreetmap :)
 * nixhr ide na dors/cluc
<hbogner> nixhr, \o/
<dodobas> hbogner: jel se moram otusirat ako cu doc, ne zelim se tusirat :/
<hrvoje> kaj misliš da si ko ja, introvert a pričaš nešto na dorsu pred ljudima ... I'm scaaaaaaaaaaaared.
<dodobas> hrvoje: pricat nije problem ... anksioznost je normalna ljudska reakcija, prodje to brzo :)
<hbogner> ako treba ponesemja neku rakiju pa vam bude lakše :P
<hrvoje> hbogner: apsolutno :)))
<dodobas> kakva rakija ... anksioznost treba "samo" osvjestit i prihvatiti, doduse netko ce izabrati utapljanje u rakiji, whatever works for you :)
<hrvoje> a kao i svi strahovi, to je iracionalno ali svejedno te pegla i muči :)
<hrvoje> dobro ajd, dio strahova je realan haha :D
<BotaniCar> dodobas: lijepo je vidjeti kako se na pocetku fokusiras na bitno, iako se kasnije razvodnis. "kakva rakija" je pravo pitanje :)
<jelly> dodobas: ma to nisu ljudi to su sve geekovi 
<BotaniCar> Pusti jelly , jos ako bude i zemskih, ijuf neugode :)
<dodobas> pa e ... onda se moram tusirat
<BotaniCar> Ti ih ne lovis mirisom, kloroform bolje radi ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jelly cestitam; uspjeli ste aplikativni problem pretvoriti u svoj; sve ok ako je to ono sto zelite i povecavati si opseg posla
<dodobas> yes ... a bez tusiranja se ne mogu dovoljno blizu pribliziti da apliciram 'sredstvo' ...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: i VM i njegov sadrzaj su moja briga, ovako sam svu kompleksnost rijesio u jednoj operaciji.
<ivoks> nixhr: egradjanin radi bolje na linuxu nego li na macu
<hrvoje> ivoks: piva neka na dorsu? nisam te vidio 150 godina :D
<ivoks> hrvoje: joj, dors
<ivoks> moram napisati prezentaciju
<ivoks> al moze, da
<hbogner> mi smo prosle godine isli na pivo i burgere preko puta
<ivoks> nixhr: dakle, ja imam osobnu i dva razlicita citaca; oba rade na ubuntuu
<jelly> ivoks: cilj nije nuzno manje posla, nego laksi restor
<ivoks> uzeo sam si cak jedan sminkerski
<jelly> tj. manje posla onda kad je stvarno bitno
<ivoks> jelly: opet, aplikativni problem
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.com/ACR39U-NF-PocketMate-USB-C-Smart-Reader
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.com/ACR39U-NF-PocketMate-USB-C-Smart-Reader/dp/B06X9NTGYV
<ivoks> radi s nasim osobnim karticama, plug and play na ubuntuu
<jelly> džepni Mate, prezime mu znate
<hrvoje> hbogner: znaš možda kome se mogu javiti za probu video outputa sutra? :)
<ivoks> hrvoje: oce bit bed ak prezentiram s maca? :)
<ivoks> hoce me ekipa satrat? :D
<hrvoje> ivoks: ma ne vjerujem ... ja poštujem sve, pa tako i macovce :D
<nixhr> ivoks cool, kad mi dodje osobna isprobam. tnx.
<ivoks> moras instalirati softver sa eOI ili kako se vec zove
<ivoks> i moras koristiti firefox (chrome ne podrzava prosirenje sigurnosnih uredjaja)
<hbogner> hrvoje, probu video outputa sutra???
<hbogner> ivoks, prezentirali su ljida sa svakakvih kompova na konfi, čak i macovi
<ivoks> hrvoje: o cem ti pricas?
<hbogner> ali treba provjeriti sve konektore za projektor
<hbogner> gustin ce imati nesto donglova za konverziju sa raznih video outputa
<hbogner> ahaaa, sad kuzim tvoje pitanje hrvoje 
<hbogner> na konfi se javi nekom od nas u prvim redovima da testiramo jel sve radi pod pauzom priuje predavanja
<hbogner> ivoks, ti isto
<ivoks> budem
<ivoks> ne vjerujem gnometu
<hbogner> hrvoje, ti drzis predavanje?
<hbogner> aha PDP-1 FPGA
<hbogner> ivoks, "ako ima adapter ne bi trebalo biti. ako nema, imat cemo vjerojatno mi."
<hbogner> ivoks, "druge probleme kaj ce mu se netko sprdati nisu u nasoj nadleznosti :)"
<hrvoje> hbogner: jes, sad smo se skužili :)))
<hrvoje> ivoks: ti si mislio na drugog hrvoja? :)
<hbogner> je ivoks je pomiješao hrvoje
<hbogner> ta ubuntu-hr ekupa cesto mjesa osobe, Mmike mjesa dodobas i hbogner, ivoks mjesa hrvoje i hbogner 
<hbogner> hmm, a možda je problem u meni jer sam ja tu zajednicki faktor...
<hrvoje> ja sam sebe ponekad pomiješam :)))
<BotaniCar> hbogner: i ja mijesam tebe i dodobasa, iako ni slicni niste. 
<hrvoje> hbogner: a taj track 2 je u drugoj dvorani nekoj?
<hrvoje> (ok, glupo je pitanje but still)
<hrvoje> nisam nikad bio dosad
<hbogner> hrvoje, je, u nekoj drugoj dvorani, sve sutra saznas, opusteno
<hbogner> neznam ni ja sad u kojoj
<hrvoje> hbogner: hvala, imenjače :)
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> hrvoje: hbogner nije hrvoje ... nego Herman Bogner :)
<hrvoje> dodobas: kud ga baš u hermana preimenuješ :))
<dodobas> hrvoje: ok ok... moze i Hamdžija Bogner :)
<BotaniCar> Hamidža Bogner :) 
<hbogner> dodobas, joj da, Herman, na njega sam zaboravio, moj austrijski alterego
<dodobas> hbogner: eto sad imas i turski alter ego
<dodobas> Hamidža Bogner :)
<ivoks> ma ne mijesam; to je autocomplete
<ivoks> hbogner: prezentirati cu s linuxa; hrvoje: koje ces ti predavanje odrzati?
<hrvoje> ivoks: o jednom projektu koji sam radio, emulacija PDP-1 na FPGA pločici ... malo old school :))
<hrvoje> ivoks: iz vremena kad je baš sve bilo foss :)
<Mmike> ja mijesam hbogner i dodobas jer su obojica kurpulentni mladici
<Mmike> jos se sad dodobas osisao pa mi je jos gore :D :D :D
<hbogner> http://www.monitor.hr/u-njemacku-lani-doselilo-oko-27-000-hrvatskih-drzavljana-dosta-manje-nego-godinu-prije-35-295/
<hbogner> koji debilan naslov
<hbogner> smanjilo se iseljavanje u njemacku, ove godine samo 27k
<hbogner> *prosle
<jelly> pa nema više ko otić
<hbogner> pa bas to, smanjio se broj osoba koje mogu otici
<hbogner> ostaju smao stari, članovi stranaka, državni službenici i nas nekolicina
<BotaniCar> Otisli svi vozaci, nema ljude tko vozit', zato je broj manji
<jelly> ti se zezaš ali to je isto istina, naša čistačica u firmi je otišla vozit bus u Austriju
<BotaniCar> Napisao sam jucer da mi je stolar otisao voziti viljuskar u Austriju. Sheet is real
<hbogner> otišao je dio članova hulk udruge radit van, jedva nas ima za skupštinu organizirat uživo
<BotaniCar> Da ste birali nesposobne, a ne sposobne, ne bi imali taj problem. Vidljivo je da politicari znaju kaj delaju kad zaposljavaju podobne - nema fluktuacije kadra
<ivoks> Two university students blamed for a forest fire in the Italian region of Como have been fined €13.5m (£11.7m).
<ivoks> tak treba i kod nas
<BotaniCar> O,da.
<ivoks> The men, both aged 22, were barbecuing at a mountain forest home belonging to one of their grandfathers when the fire broke out on 30 December last year.
<BotaniCar> Kad smo kod pozara, sad sam slikao kanader kako leti iznad Radnicke 
<ivoks> bio sam jucer u radnickoj
<ivoks> a sta se tamo nagomilalo zgrada
<BotaniCar> Uzasno je, i za parkirati i za biti. 
<BotaniCar> Mi smo premjestili ured na s sredine kraj radnicke, bar ima parkinga. 
<ivoks> ima garaza
<BotaniCar> 3 dana tjedno radim u uredu, dva od doma, skrt sam platiti garazu. 
<BotaniCar> Iznajmio sam parkplatz kad sam bio na sred radnicke, sam kaj sam onda morao hodati 15 minuta od auta do firme :) 
<ivoks> tam sam ja blizu zivio
<ivoks> u branimirovoj
<ivoks> nije to losa lokacija
<ivoks> mamu mu
<ivoks> dao mi je tri iz naprednih financija :/
<ivoks> potrošnja goriva, prosjek: 2,5-2,1 l/100 km - mercedes E klasa
<ivoks> sad ce Mmike reci kako to nije moguce
<Mmike> to nije moguce
<Mmike> kaj? :D
<BotaniCar> Ivoks opet ima strgano putno racunalo
<ivoks> E350e
<dodobas> pih ... tko jos brine za potrosnju goriva...
<ivoks> 5,9s do 100km/h
<ivoks> samo 31km na struju
<Mmike> dodobas, tja, ti s oversized autom, sigurno ne :D
<ivoks> audi je bolji
<Mmike> ivoks, to je hibrid neki?
<ivoks> da
<dodobas> Mmike: naravno da je hibrid
<Mmike> onda je skroz moguce :)
<ivoks> hibridi nisu opce losa opcija
<Mmike> nisu
<Mmike> stovise
<ivoks> na ovim audijima koji ce doci, moci ces ga staviti na struju konstantno
<hbogner> ja radio u radničkoj, pitovao busom ka->zg pa pješice kologvor->firma, sad mi je preporod radit 7 minuta biciklom od firme 
<Mmike> bed je samo kaj ce s tim baterijama bit
<ivoks> pa kad ides na dulji put, onda mozes gorivo
<Mmike> jer imaju vijek trajanja i super-zagadjivaci su okolisa, kako za proizvodnju tako i za 'recikliranje'
<Mmike> yup, bicikl je za grad najbolja stvar, cak i u debilnom gradu za bicikliste poput zagreba
<BotaniCar> Mi smo isli s prvom generacijom hibrida iz zagreba u Cesku i nazad, jednom smo stali tociti gorivo jer je trebalo, a jednom jer smo pomislili da cajger za bengu laze i da nemre tako malo trositi 
<Mmike> ovi uberasi kaj imaju struju, ili oni iz eko taksija
<Mmike> vele da su auti fantasticni
<dodobas> ja sam skoro uzo hibrid ... ali nisam jer ima weird AWD .. gdje straznji pogdon je struja 80ks a prednji 310ks ... mislim da je deklarirana autonomija bila 30tak km na struju
<dodobas> sad cekam da polestar-1 dodje u RH ... https://www.polestar.com/cars/polestar-1
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> bed sa hibridom je na parkingu, gdje te baba ne cuje da joj se priblizavas ili da izlazis na cestu i da ces je zgaziti
<jelly> BotaniCar: buraz toči gorivo jednom kad ide iz Amsterdama
<BotaniCar> jelly: spominjalo se da bi se zakonskom regulativom definiralo da moras imati zujalo neke vrste u autu
<dodobas> baba ne cuje ni ovako ni onako ... 
<jelly> BotaniCar: i covjeka ispred samovoznih kola, da mase konjima da se maknu
<BotaniCar> :) 
<hbogner> ivoks imas pm
<dodobas> Mmike: nije oversized ... nego je normal size, svi ostali su small-size :)
<ivoks> a jeste culi za ove nove dizele
<ivoks> 0g NOx
<ivoks> https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/106070/latest-diesel-cars-emit-almost-no-nox-according-to-new-research
<BotaniCar> Sad se samo moramo pobrinuti da sve firme pokupuju takve kamione/autobuse
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga...
<BotaniCar> Na privatne osobe ne racunam, oni ce voziti svoje 30 godina stare golfove dizle dok god im zakon to dozvoljava
<ivoks> mi volimo misliti kako je kod nas zrak cit
<ivoks> cist
<ivoks> ali http://airindex.eea.europa.eu/
<ivoks> veli da je francuska najcisca, zahvaljujuci nuklearkama :)
<obrut> koliko mi se cini, kod nas su sonde tamo gdje se zagadjenje i ocekuje pa da se mjeri koliko je
<BotaniCar> obrut: upravo sam to i ja htio napisati
<jelly> nova verzija MyFranck odn. Snogoo android aplikacije je tako bagava da sam dvije kave dobio bez da je evidentiralo uplatu, tj. besplatno
<hrvoje> jelly: kak to radi uopće?
<jelly> bluetoothom se pričaju automat i aplikacija
<jelly> i očito ima race condition na kojem franck gubi a ti dobiješ kavu djaba
<jelly> izgleda da se prvo hendšejkaju, onda automat traži koliko imaš na računu, nakon toga biraš kavu, on krene radit kavu tek onda šalje nazad aplikaciji što si kupio i koliko si potrošio, i tek nakon toga aplikacija šalje u oblak update stanja na računu
<hrvoje> aha, znači airplane mode u pravom trenutku samo? :)
<jelly> da
<jelly> tj. nisam probao namjerno triggerirati, dovoljan je bio Å¡ugavi wifi na 1. katu :-)
<BotaniCar> Idem si skuhat kavu ! 
<jelly> bilo bi zgodno vidit protokol, možda uopće nema key exchange nego možeš samo fejkaš BT "da, imam account 5318008 na kojem je 20kn"
<hbogner> zaboravio sam reci: ako netko želi samo majicu ili želi dodatnu majicu neka se prijavi na ovaj obrazac: https://2019.dorscluc.org/registration/student/ i odabere T-shirt opciju
<jelly> hbogner: jel ima negdje kak izgleda majca?
<Mmike> hbogner, nebum doso sutra :( grlobolja i sranjebolja, a nebih se smio sjebat prije operacije :(
<Mmike> snimite mi ivoksa, u biti zbog njega samo (i hamburgera) sam htio doc! :D
<hbogner> jelly, istrazujem
<jelly> ivoks: https://www.dlivio.eu linkan sa https://2019.dorscluc.org/speakers/ stranica ima krivi ssl cert i otvara roundcube, VirtualHost misconfig?
<hrvoje> Mmike: drž se
<hbogner> jelly, meni otvara normalni web
<Mmike> jelly, meni ne
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> krivo :)
<Mmike> cek
<hbogner> jelly, https://www.dropbox.com/s/y5auqoibhakrtry/photo_2019-04-17_17-00-19.jpg
<jelly> PING www.dlivio.eu(mail.init.hr (2a01:4f8:150:8305::2)) 56 data bytes
<Mmike> jelly, meni radi ok
<jelly> Mmike: koji ip?
<Mmike> mario@mw520 ~> ping www.dlivio.eu
<Mmike> PING www.dlivio.eu (195.201.110.109) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jelly> taj je vjerojatno dobar
<jelly> ali ovaj na ipv6 vjerojatno nije updatean
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> mogucno
<Mmike> tko ti kriv kad ipv6 koristis :D
<jelly> ostalo mi od testiranja vlastitih ipv6 resursa
<jelly> <Vladi> "In light of the devastating fire at the Notre Dame de Paris, Ubisoft wants to give all gamers the chance to experience the majesty and beauty of the cathedral through Assassins Creed Unity on PC.
<jelly> <Vladi> From April 17th at 10:00 am to April 25th at 03:00 am (your local time). you can download Assassins Creed Unity on PC for free here, and you’ll own it forever in your Uplay games library. 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-18
<ivoks> jelly: eh, ipv6
<ivoks> jelly: probaj sad
<ivoks> ja sad isao pisati prezentaciju :D
<ivoks> imam nes, pa cu dovrsiti na samoj konfi :D
<jelly> ivoks: sad radi!
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnWolLQSZic :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mush, Spot, Mush! :: Duration: 01:07 :: Views: 1,703,840 uploaded by BostonDynamics :: 48,649 likes :: 842 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> kak fino esxi radi u KVMu :)
<Mmike> sad cem hyperV probat :D
<dodobas> Mmike: sta testujes ?
<Mmike> dodobas, a neki postgres radi sporo i sad hyperV odrzavatelji tvrde da linux ne radi dobro u hyperVju
<Mmike> pa idem vidjet prvo kak ce to u KVMu radit :)
<dodobas> pkak su dosli do toga da je hyperV problem ? :)
<Mmike> pa nisu oni dosli
<Mmike> ja sam doso
<Mmike> fakat je sporo sve unutra
<Mmike> disk i/o
<Mmike> reko, nesh je ovaj krivo slozio, nemre bit tak sporo
<Mmike> 3/4 azurea koristi ubuntu kao virtualke, znam da to radi ok
<ShakaJada> brbro tro
<Mmike> trooooooootttorororo
<Mmike> ShakaJada, ovo skinem: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-hyper-v-server-2019 ?
<ShakaJada> Mmike, https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-hyper-v-server-2016 , nekaj su zjebali s 2019 pa kasni
<ShakaJada> Menadziras iz windowsa 10, ili si na taj hzperv instaliras http://5nine.com/5nine-manager-for-hyper-v-free.aspx
<ShakaJada> ili kroy powershell, ako si voljan
<Mmike> a ovo 'iz windowsa 10' to moram nesh u te windowze instalirat, ili ?
<ShakaJada> Stavit kvacl na hyper-v rolu na win10 featuresima 
<ShakaJada> Mozes i to kroz powershell !  :) Enable-WindowsOptionalFeature -Online -FeatureName Microsoft-Hyper-V -All
<Mmike> sto volim ovaj huawei drek koji se restarta sam od sebe
<Mmike>  <ShakaJada> Mozes i to kroz powershell !  :) Enable-WindowsOptionalFeature -Online -FeatureName Microsoft-Hyper-V -All
<Mmike>  <Mmike> ShakaJada, a win10 su mi isto besple za evaluaciju, right
<Mmike> idem jest :D
<Mmike> hyperv se instalirava
<ShakaJada> Mmike, kajaznam, meni firme kupe windowse za po doma zadnjih N godina. 
<ivoks> hrvoje: i, kak je bilo?
<Mmike> da, di je snimka?!
<Mmike> ShakaJada, ne radi - jell' mogu nekak log neki upalit da vidim zakaj ne radi?
<Mmike> vrte se oni kotacici vec satima
<ivoks> https://meduza.carnet.hr/index.php/media/watch/12294
<hrvoje> ivoks: preživio sam! čak iznenađujuće dobro :)
<ivoks> eto vidis ;)
<hrvoje> moram vidjet snimku tvojeg talka, htio sam prisustvovati ali sat i pol smo natjeravali projektor da proradi
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kaj ti ne radi, hyper-v konzola windowsi ili nekaj trece ? 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, hyper-v
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, instaliralo s
<Mmike> e!
<Mmike> naime, trebalo mu je... skoro 4 sata
<Mmike> tj, intalacija je bila za cas gotova
<Mmike> tipa, 2 minute
<Mmike> i onda reboot
<Mmike> i onda mu je trebalo 4 sata da me pita za password change
<Mmike> sad sam promijenio ime stroja
<Mmike> i guess what - mora se rebootat
<Mmike> ok, za cas se butnilo
<Mmike> kul, thnx botomlate
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet kak ubuntu radi unutra
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj kad ubijem sve cmd.exe, zabunom? :) kak ih vratim nazad? :D
<jelly> hm, kak moze bit hyper-v na win10?  Nije li to samo serverska komponenta?
<Mmike> jelly, ma, win10 koristis, valjda, k'o administratorsku konzolu
<jelly> pa valjda ako si instalirao Microsoft-Hyper-V to je hipervizor i sve, ne samo konzola
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to je samo konzola :)
<Mmike> imas powershell pa powershellaj
<Mmike> ak osh i kliktalicu, veli bot, plati
<Mmike> ili ovo: http://5nine.com/5nine-manager-for-hyper-v-free.aspx
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, logout, logiras se ko drugi korisnik i ubijes session prethodnog. 
<DomaMuffin> ili rebootas vm :) 
<Mmike>  DomaMuffin kak logout napravim?
<jelly> windows tipka, pa ikona usera, pa logout?
<Mmike> nema windows tipke, nema ikone usera :)
<jelly> ili Ctrl-Alt-Del pa switch user?
<Mmike> nemam nist na ekranu
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-del ne napravi nist
<jelly> kako nema windows tipke
<Mmike> pa to je hyper-v
<Mmike> nema sucelja
<Mmike> samo terminal se otvori
<Mmike> koji sam, gupan, ugaasio :D
<jelly> kak nema sucelja, kaj ima samo windows server core i h-v?
<jelly> ulogiraj se iz remote powershella onda
<jelly> ne znam kak, al sam vidijo kolegu windowsasa da to moze
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, win+L u tom "desktopu". Ili u virtulizatoru kazes da posalje keystrokeove, ne znam kaj ti nudi
<DomaMuffin> nda, ili imaj powershell za linux negdje 
<DomaMuffin> dobro jelly kaze
<Mmike> kak da to napravim?
<Mmike> m,islim, sad sam force rebooto
<Mmike> jer nije islo drukcije :ED
<Mmike> i sad opet stoji
<Mmike> i ceka i ceka i ceka
<Mmike> :)
<DomaMuffin> Imas u ubuntuovom software manageru powershell
<Mmike> cak nemam nit one kruzice koji idu u krug
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nop
<Mmike> znas mozda naziv paketa?
<Mmike> ah, powershell je snap
<Mmike> grozno
<jelly> nije li snap sad Next Best Thing Since Sliced Bread, Mmike?
<Mmike> ne
<DomaMuffin> Mmike,  "query session /server:ip_adresa_hajpervea" , pa onda "logoff koji_je_vec_session-id /server:ip_adresa_hajpervea"
<DomaMuffin> pitat ce passworde neke
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj ti je sporo btw? 
<jelly> error: This revision of snap "powershell" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to, which may put your system at risk.
<jelly> pih
<jelly> 1.77MB/s ovdje mi je grozno spor internet
<DomaMuffin> joj se nemrem nadiviti tome da imam 6/12 corova doma :) 
<jelly> coreovi su precijenjeni ;-)
<jelly> <lopta> Ryzen 5-2600E looks promising. <lopta> 6 cores, 3.1 GHz, 16M L3 and 45 Watts.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-19
<jelly> lol wtf > Add Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan EANIMAL
<hrvoje> jel zna netko ima kakav dobar hamburger ili nešto ok za klopu u blizini fer-a ? :)
<Mmike>  We are writing to remind you that we will cancel your VQ/VX vServer(s) (listed below) on 30 April 2019. We have written to you several times starting on 9 August 2018 to warn you about the cancellation.
<Mmike> obrut, ^^ :)
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, imas u Fakinu
<Mmike> nije drama al je ok
<Mmike> hrvoje, aj pricekaj pa idemo oko 14 skup? :D
<dodobas> zadnji put je bilo ... op op, ovaj nemamo vise burgera, sve smo prodali
<Mmike> ha da
<Mmike> imas pravo
<Mmike> i to se oce desit :)
<Mmike> jelly, desi naso to? :D
<jelly> u zakrpama od jutros
<hrvoje> Mmike: može, što da ne :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: osim ako me nisi zamijenio sa Bognerom? hihihihi :)))
<jelly> koliko vas ima!
<Mmike> hrvoje, lol
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> al' nisam siguran da cu do 14 stic
<hrvoje> Mmike: jučer sam prvi put vidio imenjaka uživo i gledao sam ga prema gore nakon kaj sam stao na prste :)))
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> s njim je malo tesko nekad pricat jer je gore tlak drugaciji
<Mmike> :)
<hrvoje> druga vremenska zona :))
<obrut> kazes mu da sjedne na pod pa ste otprilike u istoj visini :)
<obrut> inace, dodjem ja do FER-a kasnije, moram doticnom dofurat neku kutiju :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, ja u fakinu, pa ak si usput, dodji - nemrem dugo bit, s frendom nekim se nesh morao nac tu
<DomaMuffin> Zadnja Gedora odmah po  instalaciji ima gigu i po ( 1200+) azuriranja
<hrvoje> Mmike: sorry tek sad vidim, bio na predavanju od hbognera tad :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-20
<Mmike> hrvoje, jel bilo dobro?
<Mmike> treba rebootati ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> budem sutra ujutro, kad su svi na misi :D
<Mmike> odo na more!
<hrvoje> Mmike: bila je solidno puna dvorana, zanimljiva tema, super :) puno geekova na jednom mjestu, osjećao se ko doma :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-21
<DomaMuffin> Sretan Uskrs! Brbto 'tro!
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> sretan uskrs
<sillyslux_> hrvoje, sta to di to?
<hrvoje> sillyslux: ona dors/cluc konferencija kaj se održava svake godine ... mislim da ću i sljedeće ići, simpatična ekipa
<sillyslux__> oic https://2019.dorscluc.org/
<DomaMuffin> Kakvo je ova fedora go***
<DomaMuffin> Login screen: caps lock iskljucen - lampica ugasena. Logiram se. Caps lock upaljen, lampica ugasena. Inverta nakon logina, svadja se s driverom tastature ( ova,pak, ima svoj kontroler za rasvjetu/tipke) Radi na windowsima , jasno
<DomaMuffin> I na ubuntuju
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-13
<Vlado9A> jutro
<Mmike> Jel' i vama security.ubuntu.com uzasno spor?
<Mmike> Contents-amd64 mi dolazi brzinom od 1.2 Mb/s
<Mmike> ostalo sam dovukao brzinom od oko 30 Mb/s
<Mmike> ooo, naraslo na 4Mbit :D
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> https://www.bug.hr/mini-pc/pico-whu4-maleno-single-board-racunalo-s-mocnim-core-i7-procesorom-14703
<sillyslux_> to sam i ja mislio, da i ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj po twitteru pricas? :D
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> lxd 4 se lako builda iz sourceta
<Mmike> znaci da se i lako ppa napravi
<Mmike> ZIVIO!
<Mmike> ne moram snap imat 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-14
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> kakav je snijeg ovo
<dodobas> mokar :)
<dodobas> narucio jos jedan komad mrezne opreme RB260GSP (Mikrotik Gigabitni PoE switch), ukupna vrijednost paketa mrezne opreme je presla 3000kn :)
<vileni> sto je ostatak? rb260 je parsto kn?
<dodobas> vileni: nesto mreznih kablova, 1x https://mikrotik.com/product/rb4011igs_rm i 2x https://mikrotik.com/product/cap_ac
<obrut> dodobas: oklen si narucivo ?
<dodobas> pro-ping
<obrut> da... ja cu od njih danas isto narucit jedan switch :)
<dodobas> koji ces ti narucit ? :)
<obrut> ovaj https://www.pro-ping.hr/webshop/MikroTik-Integrated-solutions/MikroTik-Cloud-Router-Switch-CRS328-24P-4S+RM/
<dodobas> heh, jel imas mrezni rack u labu ili je sve naslagano jedno na drugo
<dodobas> ili je ovo za klijenta ?
<obrut> naslagadno jedno na drugo :)
<obrut> kad je bio potres onda su mi popadali rpijevi koji su bili nabacani na trenutni switch, dobro da sve nije zletilo dolje :)
<obrut> nakon toga sam poceo razmisljat kako bi trebao slozit neki rack :)
<dodobas> u kojem trenutku sva ta oprema postane previse bucna
<dodobas> vjerojatno cim pocnes uzimat opremu koja se moze montirat u rack
<obrut> ovo sto sad imam cak i nije previse bucno, tamo i je jedan cisco 3750 koji je najbucniji, ali se buka izgubi u okolnoj buci
<obrut> al me jebe taj switch pa cu ga zamijenit
<dodobas> i imas noise canceling slusalice :)
<obrut> pa imam kad zatrebaju :
<obrut> )
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj ce ti to?
<Mmike> u smisli - za sto ti treba
<Mmike> znam da je oburt malo cudan, njega nit necu pitat :)
<Mmike> umjesto da lik pokrene 20 virtualki ili 20 kontejnera, ne, on bas mora imat 20 rpijeva :D
<obrut> Mmike: pa samo za openstack i virtualke na njemu mi treba barem 8 portova na switchu :)
<obrut> tak da ono, vrtim ja i virtualke i kontejnere i aplikacije u zasebnim mreznim namespaceovima, ali za neke stvari nema do bare metala :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nema boljeg izgovora do 'treba mi za openstack' :D
<Mmike> tak sam ja kupio zvjer-stroj za doma za ono doba :) 
<Mmike> sad mi malo krivo jer nemam vise opravdanja za 64/128 GB memorije u stroj :D
<dodobas> Mmike: all hail obrut the preacher :)
<dodobas> Mmike: zelim naucit vise o mrezama, pa kupujem opremu da imam na cemu vjezbat
<Mmike> hvale vrijedno
<Mmike> mreze su dio racunalizacije o kojem najmanje znam
<Mmike> ok, manje znam o kernel schedulerima i i nested algoritmima za vm u tim istim kernelima :D
<Mmike> dodobas, pazi pitanje: Kad napises: `curl www.google.com`, objasni, u najvise moguce detalja, sto se tocno desi nakon sto pritisnes 'enter'. Naglasak je na mreznim stvarima (pa stvari tipa 'bash forka novi proces u kojem pokrene curl koji ...')
<Mmike> To je pitanje na job intervjuju za facebook.
<obrut> Mmike: ja kad sam se zaposljavao u HT-u, na meni su prvom isprobali test koji su smislili za intervjue... doslovno je bilo takvo pitanje, nacrtana mreza i rekli su samo jednu napomenu: "arp tablice su prazne" :)
<dodobas> mogu okvirno objasnit sto se dogadja na svakom layeru TCP/IP stacka
<obrut> ja sam skuzio da ne znas stvari dok ih ne iskonfiguriras :)
<Mmike> yupo
<Mmike> ja sam isto mislio da mogu objasnit
<obrut> ja sam isto u teoriji znao kak sve radi... i onda sam tek na projektima za NIL naucio kako radi internet
<Mmike> pa u biti nisam znao
<Mmike> krenes sa DNSom, to je super simple
<Mmike> i onda ja velim 'onda curl napravi TCP konkeciju prema [u stogod www.google.com resolva]'
<Mmike> i krenem sa tcp handshakeom ovoono
<Mmike> a veli lik 'cekaj cekaj'
<Mmike> kako se napravi TCP konekcija?
<dodobas> krenes s trazenjem jel DNS server na loklanoj mrezi :)
<Mmike> tko tu koga sta di?
<obrut> ja sam kao znao sve te djidje... ali dok nisam sam iskonfigurirao router i doslovno iskreirao route policyje za globalni BGP routing nisam znao da nisam znao :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, to je lako. libc/nsswitch, ovoono.
<Mmike> al' u nekom trenutku treba uglavit ip adresu gatewaya
<Mmike> tko to radi
<Mmike> tko salje pakete prema gejtveju
<Mmike> kad prestanes govorit 'paket' i pocnes govorit 'frejm'
<Mmike> i tak to sve
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mislim, ak znate
<Mmike> dajte
<Mmike> pisite
<dodobas> Mmike: pusti sad nsswitch, kako to radi na mrezi, kako ces saznat na koji mrezni uredaj u lokalnoj mrezi treba inicirat konekciju ?
<obrut> sta znaci koji mrezni uredjaj treba inicirat konekciju ? kamo ? :)
<dodobas> da dobro ... poslat paket :)
<obrut> ako gledam IP i lokalnu mrezu...
<obrut> svaki device ima jednu ili vise IP adresa... za svaku IP adresu imas i subnet masku odnosno prefix
<obrut> kad trebas poslat na neku drugu IP adresu, po subnetu/prefixu znas da li doticna spada u tvoju lokalnu mrezu (dakle da li je na istom L2 segmetnu) ili treba ici izvan lokalne mreze (dakle na router)
<obrut> ako je u istom lokalnom segmentu, preko ARP-a (ako nemas u cacheu) pitas za MAC adresu uredjaja koji ima doticnu IP adresu, u IP headeru stavis svoj source, kao destinaciju stavis destinacijski IP i po layeru dva sibnes na mrezu
<obrut> ako nije u istom lokalnom segmentu, onda iz routing tablice moras doci do IP adrese gatewaya za tu destinaciju (sto moze biti direktno za tu IP adresu ili za mrezu kojoj pripada ta IP adresa ili defaultni gateway ako u routing tablici nemas niti jedan drugi match)
<obrut> u tom slucaju preko ARP-a trazis MAC adresu od routera po IP adresi od routera, u IP header stavis svoj source, pravu destinacijsku IP adresu, ali posaljes po L2 na MAC adresu od routera
<obrut> kako dobijes routing tablicu na hostu ? ili preko DHCP-a ili nekog drugog mehanizma za IP alokaciju ili konfiguras staticki ili preko nekog od routing protokola
<dodobas> obrut: a ARP salje na broadcast adresu lokalnog segmenta ?
<obrut> da
<dodobas> kad trazi MAC adresu na lokalnom segmentu ?
<obrut> dakle posalje se broadcast i node koji ima tu ip adresu ce odgovorit
<dodobas> sve ovo sto si napisao, onda razumijem :)
<obrut> to je onak tipicno kako to radi... ima sad tu jos mehanzama, ali osnova je ovo
<ivoks> kakvo vrijeme za kupo-prodaju dionica :)
<ivoks> cak se i na aviokompanijama moze zaraditi
<ivoks> meni je prinos na delta airlines veci nego na intel i amd :)
<ivoks> jos nek tesla ode gore pol dolara i sluzbeno ce mi cijeli portfolio biti u plusu
<ivoks> mirovinci su dosta spusili, iako se vec lagano vracaju
<Mmike> obrut, neat :) 
<obrut> ne znam jesam li ja glup ili ovaj pro-ping sajt ne zna zbrajat
<ivoks> Mmike to je job interview question i u canonicalu
<ivoks> ja to uvijek pitam. uvijek.
<Mmike> obrut, vjerojatno ima malo oboje :D :D 
<obrut> gledam pojedine stavke i konacno cijenu i ne mogu nikako natjerat da pase
<ivoks> s tim da uz to pitanje idu i podpitanja
<obrut> ok, mogu :) hahahaha :) ipak sam ja glup :)
<ivoks> cilj je vidjeti koliku sirinu znanja kandidat ima
<ivoks> nema krivog odgovora
<ivoks> danas slusam wsj digest i veli lik podatak koji na prvu nisam povjerovao. morao sam provjeriti
<ivoks> i tocan je
<ivoks> vise od trecinu amerikanaca ima poviseni krvni tlak
<Mmike> ivoks, to je super pitanje, bas zato da vidis, da, koliko je sirok netko
<ivoks> ima ih jos
<Mmike> ocekujes da ce znat osnove, a BGP/IGP i ine ruting protokole ne ocekujes da ces znat
<ivoks> ali o tom na interviewu :)
<Mmike> samo sto u SEGu to niko nikad nije pitao :)
<Mmike> i onda dolazi ekipa koja ne zna sto je defaultni gateway
<ivoks> nitko ne ocekuje BGP
<hrvoje> uvijek pitaju jednostavna pitanja, uz disclaimer "idi u cim vise detalja" :D
<Mmike> meni je ovo 'sto se desi kad stisnes enter' odlicno pitanje
<ivoks> ali se mora znati za MAC adrese, kako gateway radi itd
<Mmike> nisi mrezni inzinjer, ne ocekuje se da znas puno, al' osnove bar neke, da vidmio, kako ide
<Mmike> pa ok, nek prica o HTTPu, al' nek zna sto stsoji ispod
<Mmike> ne mora znat kak se TCP paketi pakiraju u IP frameove i kak to ide u ethernet datagrame
<ivoks> na to pitanje mozes odgovarati pol sata
<hrvoje> i dulje :)
<Mmike> (btw, zna li tko koja je razlika izmedju paketa, frejma i datagrama :D )
<obrut> ja sam medju ostalim imao u pitanje da i posaljem i procitam mail preko telneta :)
<hrvoje> a naziv pripada layeru, ne? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam Jaya jednom pitao to, na cugi sjedili, kao, interview question, vaki, naki.... veli on 'we do not have enough time for me to explain it all' :D
<obrut> a HTTP preko telneta bi trebala biti osnova :)
<ivoks> GET / HTTP/1.1
<Mmike> ja sam uvijek pitao 'koja je razlika izmedju for i while petlje' :) 
<ivoks> host: www.net.hr
<hrvoje> sasd vise nemres ni HTTP prek telneta posteno odradit, uvijek dobijes 301 redirect na https
<hrvoje> eh taj napredak :D
<obrut> hrvoje: openssl s_client :)
<hrvoje> moze i tako :) svojevremeno je postojao telnet-ssl, bilo bi fora da zna pricati https
<hrvoje> tj da se mozes spojiti na 443 i dalje na zgance :D
<obrut> ja s ovim to radim, ak trebam jednostavno doci do certifikata ili napravit raw http upit
<hrvoje> yep, korisna stvar
<ivoks> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/93489615_10222201929257671_8350074008686821376_n.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_sid=8024bb&_nc_ohc=4rat1aQM1pgAX9ZFS_y&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag1-1.fna&oh=77e54a11ec3edf361246e643c024e3b5&oe=5EBCA166
<Mmike> Zna li netko za neki sajt s kojeg bih mogao pokupiti .hr rijeci?"
<Mmike> tipa, rjecnik.hr ima rijeci
<Mmike> pa bih teoretski mogao od tamo, ali sva su slova sa naglascima pa je komplikacija
<sillyslux_> Mmike, https://www.google.com/search?q=croatian+wordlist&oq=croatian+wordlist&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l2.8261j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<Mmike> https://github.com/krunose/hunspell-hr.git
<Mmike> ima sve sto treba
<Mmike> kaaaj, fstrim ne radi kroz usb
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-15
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> sutra idem stavit ljetne gume
<vileni> a jucer snijeg padao
<dodobas> jes :)
<vileni> s obzirom da mi auto stoji cijelo vrijeme, uopce se necu zamarati s tim sad, bio je manje od 2 mjeseca na zimskim gumama aktivno
<dodobas> ja isao prosli tjedan skupit kadicu za prtljaznik, pa dogovorio zamjenu guma
<vileni> a imas vec gume? 
<dodobas> pa imam one koje su dosle s autom, tek su jednu sezonu vozene, mislim da ih ne treba mjenjat :)
<vileni> vjerojatno ne :) jel znas koje su?
<dodobas> da, Michelin Latidute Sport 3 - 255/45 R20
<dodobas> ah. Latitude ... a ne Latidute :)
<vileni> nije lose za tvornicki isporucen set
<dodobas> imaju 'Vol' oznaku, to bi kao trebao biti Volvo, mislim da su oko 2500kn po gumi
<vileni> da, ima i za manje ali ne sa tim oznakama :)
<dodobas> e hebali ih VPNovi ... svaki hebeni VPN klijent se nasere na sve ... 
<obrut> nasere na sve ? :)
<obrut> ili mislis preuzme sav promet ? :)
<dodobas> imao 'problem' da je mreza na lokalni hyperV guest ... 800kb/s WTF ... random rjesanja spominju da se treba ugasit neki VMQ ... al to nije bilo niti upaljeno
<dodobas> nasere 'dodatne' postavke kad na windowsima otvoris network adapter u control panel
<dodobas> u ovom slucaju interni HyperV switch...
<obrut> svasta :) 
<dodobas> FortiClient NDIS 6.3 Packet Filter Driver ... djubre jedno
<dodobas> iskljucio to smece i sad imam 65MB/s preko sftp
<obrut> dodobas: koliko je proslo otkad si narucio s propinga dok nije doslo ? jes im slao potvrdu o uplati ili su sami vidjeli ?
<dodobas> obrut: dosli su mi mailovi da su primili uplatu i da je u obradi, slao sam drugi put kad sam dodavao jos switch
<dodobas> a rekli su da ce bit ovaj tjedan, jer ... router nisu imali na skladistu RB4011
<obrut> aha :) ja sam uzeo onu dvostruku dostavu, odma salji sta imas, a ostalo kad se skupi... jucer to pokliko i odma platio, gledam jutros, nista.. niti narudzba obradjena, niti potvrdjena uplata... reko nabijem vas, ocem odma da saljete :) kad ono u 12:54 odjednom obradjeno, potvrdjena uplata i na GLS-u kreirano
<obrut> nadam se da ce stici sutra jer cu inace popizdit :) ostatak bi trebao sljedeci tjedan :)
<dodobas> obrut: to im je samo taktika ... jos nije krenulo pa kao ... mozda jos nesto kupis ...
<dodobas> ja sam 'pao' na tu foru :D :D :D 
<ivoks> \o\
<ivoks>  /o/
<ivoks> \o\
<ivoks>  /o/
<ivoks> \o\
<ivoks>  Od 14. travnja 2020. godine izvadak iz glavne knjige sudskog registra u elektroničkom obliku može se ishoditi putem internetske stranice sudskog registra. Dodatne upute možete naći ovdje.
<ivoks>  /o/
<ivoks> \o\
<ivoks>  /o/
<ivoks> \o\
<ivoks> https://sudreg.pravosudje.hr/registar/f?p=150:1
<ivoks> \o\
<ivoks>  /o/
<ivoks> maknuli su watermark i sad je to sluzbeni PDF :DDDD
<ivoks> 'Napomena: Ovaj preglednik ne podržava PDF fajlove, preuzmite fajl klikom na gumb Preuzmi izvadak.'
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si prije mogao samo watermarked one dobit?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> za original si morao ici javnom biljezniku
<Mmike> Lol. 
<Mmike> Mislim, lol za ovo sve! :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-16
<sillyslux_> $699 https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MX572ZM/A/apple-mac-pro-wheels-kit
<sillyslux_> €849 u .de
<ivoks> Highlights
<ivoks> Compatible with Mac Pro (current generation)
<ivoks> Adds improved mobility to your Mac Pro
<ivoks> improved mobility
<ivoks> ne bilo kakav mobility. improved!
<vileni> standard mobility su ove rucke na cheese grateru, cudno da to ne naplacuju
<sillyslux_> ako ti je skupo, uzmi nogice za 300 https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MXNM2ZM/A/apple-mac-pro-feet-kit
<sillyslux_> trebalo pi kupit njihove dionice...
<vileni> posto su predstavili iphone normalne cijene upravo, nebi bilo lose
<dodobas> yutro
<obrut> dodobas: stigo prvi switch... nekak sam se nadao da na ovom deviceu, ozbirom da ima serijski port, mozes i swos konfigurirat preko toga, ali ne :P samo ako se zboota routeros image :P
<dodobas> obrut: meni jos nista :/
<dodobas> GLS - 0 bodova
<dodobas> obrut: sto ne bi trebao moci konfigurirati koji OS se boota ?
<obrut> pa mozes :) ali ja zelim swos na ovom deviceu..
<obrut> a fakat sam se nekak nado da ima i cli na deviceovima koji imaju serijski port
<dodobas> pa sto se ne bi nakon odabira trebao pocet bootat swOS ?
<dodobas> a cemu sluzi serial port ? :)
<obrut> da mozes iskonfigurirat par stvari
<obrut> oko bootanja, komunikacije i to
<obrut> ako zbootas routeros onda imas i full CLI preko njega
<obrut> a za swos nemas... ma zabrijao sam, ne znam zasto sam mislio da ce to mozda imat :)
<sillyslux_> koji to router?
<obrut> CRS326-24G-2S+RM
<obrut> inace imam dva swos bazirana vec doma dugo vremena, ali neki jadni i bijedni... pa sam mislio da mozda s ovim manje bijednim mozes i preko cli-a konfigurirat swos... ali nisam razmisljao da je swos swos :)
<sillyslux_> https://mikrotik.com/product/CRS326-24G-2SplusRM#fndtn-gallery
<sillyslux_> nema fan u njemu?
<sillyslux_> ni 250V prikljucak?
<obrut> nema fan... iako mozes prikjucit ako bas hoces, ima predvidjeno mjesto :)
<obrut> dolazi sa strujnim adapterom
<sillyslux_> https://www.amazon.com/Mikrotik-CRS326-24G-2S-RM-326-24G-2S-rackmount/dp/B0747TBTDX
<sillyslux_> "This item does not ship to Croatia." lol
<obrut> https://www.pro-ping.hr/webshop/MikroTik-Integrated-solutions/MikroTik-Cloud-Router-Switch-CRS326-24G-2S+RM/
<obrut> jeftinije i stigne za 2 dana ak imaju na lageru
<obrut> ja narucio u utorak popodne, stiglo jutros
<obrut> vec sam ga upalio i upgradeoao :) zivio xmodem :)
<sillyslux_> aww, ja sa mislio da su oni domaci "MikroTik is a Latvian company which was founded in 1996 to develop routers and wireless ISP systems."
<obrut> nisu bas domaci :) inace imas i u splitu firmu koja to dila :)
<obrut> mikrotik hrvatska
<sillyslux_> da, to sam vidio, pa krivo mislio
<dodobas> obrut: https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?p=774171 :)
<obrut> ma znam... znam da nema jos otkako imam dva RB260GS switcha
<obrut> oni imaju web gui... i onda mi se zbog tog jebenog serijskoj porta prebrickalo u glavi da ovaj ima :)
<Mmike>  xmodem! :)
<dodobas> obrut: zasto xmodem ? 
<Mmike> jer mu terminal ne podrzava zmodem niti kermit :)
<obrut> meni terminal podrzava, ali mikrotik ne :)
<obrut> minicom rulez :)
<Mmike> Telemate FTW :)
<obrut> nekak sumnjam da telemate i telix radu na linuxu ? ali mozda se varam :)
<Mmike> ma ne rade
<Mmike> meni telix bio grozan uvijek
<Mmike> saren i kilav, ne znam
<Mmike> telemate je bio carski
<Mmike> ;)
<obrut> ne znam sta ljudi imaju protiv pulseaudio-a.... evo nesto se zbrejkalo, ja killnuo proces, ovaj se sam restartao i sve radi kak i prije :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNqSt8EdPSw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Screeching Weasel - You Are My Sunshine :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 65,062 uploaded by SynysterRipper :: 663 likes :: 15 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> obrut, yup, radi ok.
<Mmike> zadnjih valjda 5-6 godina
<Mmike> al' sjecam se kad je ubuntu poceo s time dolazit
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> tak ce i systemd, dajmo mu jos 2-3 godine i bit ce skroz ok
<dodobas> awwww, a true believer :)
<obrut> ja iskreno sa systemdjem nemam jos nekih problema, ne unosi mi nered u workflow, cak stovise, neke stvari olaskava... uspijem mu skrsit jedan daemon na nekim specijalnim masinama, ali ni njemu ni meni ne smeta :)
<obrut> ili imam srece ili nisam zahtjevan, ne znam :)
<Mmike> nisi zahtjevan
<Mmike> probaj natjerat systemd-resolved da se ponasa
<sillyslux_> prije sam moga izvuc mrezni kabel sa pxe clienta 24h pa ustekat i nastavit ko da nista nije bilo, a sad steka vec nakon par minuta
<Mmike>  al' aj, popravili su hrpu nelogicnosti u zadnjih godinu i pol
<Mmike> pa sad manje-vise radi
<sillyslux_> sumnjam u systemd
<dodobas> ja se isto ne bunim, vise koristi nego sto smeta
<Mmike>  a nemas izbora
<Mmike> k'os to nisi imao s pulseaudijem
<dodobas> recimo moj jedan use-case je pregledavat logove na webu, journal exportam u json, onda na webu parasam ovo ono sta god ... 
<dodobas> Mmike: imas izbora ... al za neke izbore je potrebno potrosit puno vremena
<Mmike> da, imas
<Mmike> otic na macos ili windowse :D
<dodobas> fora mi je 'enkapsulacija' servisa, kao malo kontejner 
<dodobas> ili recimo da svaki web-Kpalac ... ima svoj private tmp ... 
<obrut> ja stalno kreiram neke servise, imam template za unit file i derem... za neke stvari on the fly kreiram servise, preko apija upravljam doticnima...
<obrut> dodobas: ne samo private temp, nego moze za servis i kreirat 
<obrut> dodobas: ne samo private temp, nego moze za servis i kreirat "random" usera sto za neke moje running stvari cak i nije lose
<dodobas> ma znam, ovo mi je prvo palo na pamet :)
<obrut> a systemd-timers mi je fakat ono sto mi je uvijek trebalo, a nikakav cronoliki daemon nije nudio
<dodobas> ne znam sto ti je tocno trebalo ... mene je `systemctl list-timers` kupio :)
<obrut> i to isto... tocno vidis situaciju, sta ima i kad ce se izvrsit
<Mmike> boo-hoo, niste si mogli pametniji cron nac :)
<obrut> a meni je trebalo ono, pokreni app svakih N minuta i ako se slucajno vrti duze, ne pokreci ponovo instancu nego cekaj da ova zavrsi
<Mmike> aj sad mi objasnite kaj krivo sa systemd-resolvedom i systemd-networkdjem radim i sve super
<dodobas> Mmike: rekao bih ... pokusavas napravit nesto za sto mislis da bi trebalo radit, a mozda nije podrzano :)
<Mmike> mogucno skroz
<Mmike> mogucno i 'da se to tako ne radi'
<Mmike> ukratko, imam na stroju LXD i KVM(libvirt)_
<Mmike> i svaki od tih pokrene svoj dnsmasq s kojim daje IP adrese kontejnerima/virtualkama koje pokrene
<Mmike> i uz to sluzi kao DNS resolver 
<Mmike> pa mogu rec, recimo: dig kontejner-prvi.lxd 10.4.0.1
<Mmike> a na 10.4.0.1 slusa dnsmasq od LXDa i rec ce mi IP adresu
<Mmike> cak nit .lxd ne moram tipkat, naravno
<ivoks> ne treba ti libvirt vise za kvm :)
<ivoks> mozes sve kroz lxd
<Mmike> relevance? :)
<Mmike> ugl, napravio sam .network file za lxd, za lxdbr0, u kojem pise, ovako nesto:
<ivoks> lxc start windows
<Mmike> [Network]
<Mmike> DNS=10.4.0.1
<Mmike> Domains=~lxd
<Mmike> sto ce rec da za sve sto zavrsi sa lxd odem i pitam 10.4.0.1
<Mmike> to sad jos nekak radi, samo kaj radi sporo - jer systemd-resolved ne pita samo 10.4.0.1, nego pita SVE, i ceka odgovor od SVIH
<Mmike> prvo pitanje je kak da maknem to, da ne bude sporo :)
<Mmike> a drugo pitanje je kak da systemd izkonfiguriram tako kako sam nekad radio sa /etc/resolv.conf (tako da dodam 'search lxd'), pa da ne moram tipkad .lxd svaki put
<Mmike> (a o options ntods opce necu pricat jer systemd to ne podrzava jer lennart smatra da je to debilana i ne zeli to implementirati)
<ivoks> pa zasto ne dodas search u resolv.conf?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nemrem, systemd to prepise
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> cat /etc/resolv.conf 
<Mmike> # This file is managed by man:systemd-resolved(8). Do not edit.
<Mmike> mislim, racunam da ce za god-dve to sve proraditi kako spada kad lenart uvidi da je idijot i kad ce popustiti
<Mmike> kao i sa hrpom stvari do sad
<Mmike> ovo prije opce nije radilo, a lenartov komentar je bio da je dnsmasq smece i da si popravim lxd i kvm da ne koriste dnsmasq :D
<obrut> aha.. ti imas drito systemd-resolved :) ja jos uvijek imam dnsmasq :)
<obrut> a /etc/systemd/resolved.conf ? ak tamo stavis ?
<Mmike> Pa, nemam tamo opciju za search
<Mmike> to nije template file, neg konfigur-drek za systemd
<Mmike> obrut, ae, jer je ubuntu presao na to, i tlaka je to micat. Pa reko, nist, ajmo vidjet 'the systemd way'... jos sam dobro sad, kak je to bilo pred par godina.
<obrut> sto nije Domains opcija za search ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> mislim bar :)
<Mmike> cek
<obrut> nes tipa ~.foo.bar ?
<obrut> ili samo foo.bar
<Mmike> da, naime, ovaj ~lxd u .network fajlu bi trebao znaciti da je to search domain
<Mmike> al' - ne radi
<Mmike> btw, jos jedan ispizd, al' to je vise do LXDa i forsanja snapova - kad se stroj boota lxdbr0 ne postoji, pa systemd-networkd ne pokrene resolver za to
<Mmike> tj, ne skonfigurra taj interfejs
<Mmike> i onda moram na ruke rec 'systemc restart systemd-networkd'
<Mmike> a s obzirom da je lxd u snapu nemrem lako promijenit unit ili sta vec od systemda da ON napravi reload networka
<Mmike> i tu sam onda odustao i na ruke to :)
<Mmike> dokumentacije, naravno, enma, nego 'snadji se druze'
<dodobas> Mmike: znaci lxd snap ce napraviti interface ?
<Mmike> mislim da da
<Mmike> nemrem provjerit sad jer na ovom laptopu imam non-snapped lxd
<ivoks> pa networkd ti moze restartati resolved kada se pojavi interface
<ivoks> interfacei su u networkd svijetu pluggable
<ivoks> resolved i networkd moraju znati hendlati pluggable interface
<Mmike> kak da to napravim?
<ivoks> https://andreas.scherbaum.la/blog/archives/963-if-up-and-if-down-scripts-with-systemd.html
<obrut> super je prvi paragraf u tekstu... "Who thought it might be a good idea to replace existing init systems with something which is big, monolithic, and not even feature complete?"
<obrut> AFAIK, doticni nije monolitan
<Mmike> ivoks,  thnx, cem probam
<Mmike> to je mozda tocno to sto mi je trehalo
<Mmike> (uz search domain al' nemremo sad sve odmah imat :D )
<Mmike> On Ubuntu, the package is called networkd-dispatcher, and usually is already installed. Unfurtunately it does not provide an option to place scripts or executables somewhere in /etc, so one has to use /usr/lib/networkd-dispatcher. ]
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> slicno k'o i systemd sranja neka
<Mmike> nemres u /etc, nego moras u /lib/systemd
<sillyslux_> $ xsetroot -cursor_name trek
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-17
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> Mmike: sta ne mzoes u /etc/ nego moras u /lib/systemd ? 
<dodobas> nego, sta vi koristite za password management, 1password/lastpass/ ?
<vileni> lastpass i keepassx
<Mmike> dodobas, nemosh, moras
<Mmike> dodobas, keepassx 
<obrut> dodobas: papiriće ? :)
<ivoks> mozak
<ivoks> jel netko prograo lockwise?
<dodobas> Mmike: morat ces mi to objasnit, jel ne vjerujem ti 
<BotaniCar> Jesam tu ? 
<BotaniCar> Ho,jesam :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly, di mi je backlog kanala ? :) Vidim samo od kad sam se joinao gore
<Hrki> dodobas, kepass v2
<Hrki> decki ima koja FREE alternativa za video konferencije?
<Hrki> onaj skype je postao nadobudan
<Hrki> probo sam zoom meeting, a on pak trazi work email
<Hrki> znaci teba mi aplikacija koju boli briga, dal sam privatni/poslovni korisnik
<obrut> mozda jitsi, ali izgleda da najbolje radi u chrome-u, ak ti je to opcija ?
<Hrki> zanimljivo, budem isproabo
<Hrki> *isprobal
<Hrki> onaj skype nakon M$ kupnje je totalno smece
<BotaniCar> Hrki, da pratis sistemce na facebooku mogao si vec vidjeti ivoksov odgovor na slicno pitanje: Jitsi, jibri, mattermost.
<Hrki> BotaniCar: a nemam fejs :D
<Hrki> no lie i swar
<BotaniCar> Eto, to ti je korjen problema. 
<Hrki> a koja je to tocno grupa ? :D
<Hrki> ma poceli su mi biti nadobudni s tim fejsom i identiteom
<Hrki> nemogu vise ni lazna imena stavit XD
<Hrki> i trolat po portalima u miru
<obrut> Hrki: ja sam jitsi dignuo na svom serveru i radio mi je ok, cak i u firefoxu iako se preporuca chrome
<obrut> Hrki: imas naravno i free cloud verziju da ne moras dizati svoje :)
<Hrki> odlicno, fala decki
<Hrki> a kad smo vec kod softwera, imali li ntop free verija? :D
<Hrki> tj, nProbe free
<Hrki> znaci da recimo natjeram mikrotik da mi onaj netflow protokol preko nprobea prebaci
<obrut> prebaci kamo ? sta zelis postic ? :)
<Hrki> znaci da mi se mogu zapisivati NetFlow podaci, pa da recimo vidim "logove" IP adresa (in/out)
<obrut> ok... 
<Hrki> ali da ih onda mogu cuvat po danima i sl..
<obrut> ja za to koristim dvije aplikacije - netflow collectora
<obrut> a) nfacct - super radi, guta milione paketa i radi aggregaciju - instalirao u nekim mnogo velikim telekomima, radi bez problema... moze ti exportati u csv ili sta vec
<obrut> b) svoj vlastiti netflow collector kojeg sam napiso u dan i pol s namjerom da naucim golang :) skuplja netflow s kucnog mikrotika i sprema u postgres bazu... ne radi agregaciju nego svaki flow zasebno zapisuje (nemam ja tak puno prometa)
<Hrki> dobro ovu b opciju mogu prekrizit jer nisam skolovala
<Hrki> da vidim malo nfacct
<obrut> krivo sam ti napiso pod a) 
<obrut> http://www.pmacct.net/
<obrut> a krivo sam napiso jer se nfacctd zove daemon koji skuplja netflowe, a dio je tog toolseta :)
<Hrki> znaci moro bi konfigurirati ruter i ukljucit NetFlow, instalirat pmacct i stavit lisening mode i onda bi trebalo delati?
<obrut> da
<obrut> pmacct ima vise daemona, ovisi otkud zelis skupljat (netflow, drito s interfacea - to je cool fora, cegavec), nfacctd je ono sto tebi treba
<Hrki> znaci islo bi preko netflow-a
<Hrki> ili? :D
<Hrki> jer mogu na obican ruter koji dobim od providera to srediti, 
<Hrki> moram vidjeti dal uopce tamo ima netflow XD
<obrut> aha... na obicnom routeru od providera sam gotovo siguran da nemas netflow
<obrut> sto nemas mikrotik ? :)
<obrut> (gore si ga spomenuo)
<Hrki> kupit cu ga :) prije sam radio na njemu pa znam da ima tu opciju
<Hrki> cisti razmisljam, ak ima obican ruter da ga ne uzmem bezveze
<Hrki> imam malo sad viska vremena, pa da si neki projekt napravim
<obrut> na sirotinji od providerovih IAD-ova dobro da mozes ista napravit :P
<BotaniCar> na providerovom routeru mozes samo ugasiti wifi i sloziti bridge :) 
<obrut> haha :) da :)
<obrut> iako ajd, ja na svojem slozio dualstack bez problema i to u router modu ! :)
<obrut> za test :) iako da, bridge mode je way to go :)
<Hrki> e BotaniCar jel taj bridge znaci da mogu kupit mikrotikov ruter i onda spojiti providerov na njega ?
<BotaniCar> Mozes to napraviti i bez bridgea.
<BotaniCar> Ali obrnuto
<BotaniCar> Spajas Mtika na providerov modem.
<obrut> Hrki: bacis providerov u bridge mod i onda mikrotik ustekas u njega i na mikrotiku dignes pppoe ili sta vec
<obrut> ja upravo konfavam virtualne AP-ove na mikrotiku
<Hrki> jel bi to islo i za iptv njihov? 
<obrut> iptv je u drugom vlanu i trebas layer2 do STB-a... ne znam jel to ima smisla gurat na mikrotik
<obrut> ne znam -> mislim da nema :)
<Hrki> oki, budem za pocetak uzeo neki mikrotik, jer trenutno koristim samo optiku bez njihovog iptv-a, idem preko androidboxa trenutno
<Hrki> a daj mi recite, taj bridge mode, sebi on dao ikako izbjeci znaci da bas koristim mikrotik umjesto isp-ovog rutera ?
<obrut> ako imas optiku i ONT doma, nemas telefon i iptv,  onda bi vjerojatno mogao direktno u ont
<Hrki> btw, jesu izmislili sta brze od optike? ili je to to, posto je svjetlost za sad nenadjebiva
<obrut> mislim da je to netko vec slagao tu s ovog kanala :)
<obrut> misao je brza !
<Hrki> ok, enough said :)
<obrut> pih, pokušao sam SSID postavi na ćirilici i ne radi :P
<Hrki> kolkoznam to je bas limitacija u ruteru, jer sam vidio da postoje SSID-ove koji su po UTF-8 i dozvoljavaju one lude simbole :D
<obrut> ma limitaciju interfaceu
<obrut> sad sam sibnuo unicode hexa kodove i radi :)
<Hrki> hehe, :D
<obrut> sad čekam policiju :)
<hrvoje> garant ce se skrsit 800 uredjaja koji budu skenirali ssidove i nisu predvidjeli ista osim asciija
<hrvoje> mozes direktno u ont, samo trebas ispravan VLAN podesiti i tagirati
<obrut> interface na ONT-u u koji se stekas je trunk i ima tagirane stvari, jelda ?
<obrut> mislim da negdje imam i popis vlanova
<obrut> za HT-ovu optiku
<Hrki> gledam ove reporte od civilne zastite, nekad imaju maske, nekad ne
<Hrki> valjda ni drzavni vrh nezna dal pomazu ili ne 
<hrvoje> obrut: mislim da je tako, da
<BotaniCar> Koje internet bankarstvo za privatne osobe, s fizickim tokenom, preporucate ? 
<BotaniCar> Sad me zvala koka iz RBA i veli da od 30.06. citaci kartica vise nece raditi, da instaliram token na mobitel. Uljudno sam joj rekao da nemam mobitel (imam, sluzbeni), veli da nemam alternative. 
<BotaniCar> Rek'o,  gle sad, budem promijenio banku. Veli ona da ce mi se javiti sto prije s alternativom :)
<BotaniCar> No, kako sam staro gundjalo sad bih ih bez obzira na alternativu tokenu htio nagraditi odlaskom.
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur
<obrut> BotaniCar: meni je baba za poslovno bankarstvo prijevarom uvalila mobilnu zabu umjesto tokena
<obrut> bio sam toliko zivcan kad sam vidio da to nije nis jeftinije nego hw token da sam se jedva suzdrzo da ne odem tamo i ne skinem joj glavu
<Vlado9A> sram je bilo
<obrut> medjutim, malo sam se naviko i sken-u-tren i m-foto plati bome nisu lose :)
<obrut> u biti je skroz korisno i zgodno jer mobi imas uvijek pri ruci, ali opet s druge strane, mobitelu nis ne vjerujem
<obrut> zato i imam 3-4 aplikacije instalirane i nis vise :)
<BotaniCar> Em ne vjerujem mobitelu, em sam u ~10 godina problema s tokenom imao ni jednom, a mobiteli su se gubili,trgali,svasta
<obrut> well, ja sam prethodnog toliko zabljuvo da se ovaj skurio od bljuvotine i krepo :)
<obrut> skupo me to kostalo, unisio mobitel, pernatu vrecu za spavanje i pernatu jaknu 
<obrut> sator i karimat sam uspio uglavnom odsmrdit (iako jos se malo osjeto iako je proslo 2 godine)
<Vlado9A> tocno se sjecam starih dobrih vremena kada je i meni tak znalo bit :)
<obrut> u stara dobra vremena, ak sam i bljuvo, to je bilo van satora :)
<obrut> u nova losa vremena treba izbjegavat alkohol i drogu :)
<Vlado9A> samo za info, jos uvijek cuvam konektore za pcb, dvoredne, s restarom 2.0[mm] ...e sad ne znam je l' da ih cuvam idalje ili da ih prodam ciganima... kaj mislis obrut ... mislim da si ne ti pitao za to pred oko doginu ili vise? :)
<Vlado9A> s *rasterom 2.0 mm
<Vlado9A> fulam tipke... to mi je od sredstva za dezinfekciju :)
<obrut> ijao :) ne sjecam se bas, ali moguce  da sam trazio tak nesto :)
<Vlado9A> eto vidis ...
<Vlado9A> evo cuvati cu ih do kraja ove globalne krize, pa se onda vidimo na ivi u ZG :)
<Vlado9A> *na pivi :)
<obrut> pa mogli bi na pivu :)
<obrut> odnosno sok :)
<Vlado9A> however :)
<Vlado9A> konektori su mi pri ruci ;)
<obrut> odlicno :)
<Vlado9A> okay... moram dalje, see you all later ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar, hm, to se treba konfigurirati mislim
<jelly> BotaniCar, ako imas 2 klijenta onda ce onaj koji se spoji prvi pojesti log
<jelly> BotaniCar, https://wiki.znc.in/Multiple_clients ja koristim "older way"
<jelly> i client_buffer i route_replies
<sillyslux_> https://twitter.com/QuinnyPig/status/1250910042246660096
<sillyslux__> oh noes... onaj hdd koji sam mislio kupit je ovaki neki novi dm-smr
<sillyslux__> pa nije to neki problem za stavit na /srv/storage/thebigone
<sillyslux__> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻ 
<sillyslux__> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/caveat-emptor-smr-disks-are-being-submarined-into-unexpected-channels/
<sillyslux__> #nijemidrago
<obrut> ja imam starije serije koje nisu SMR, a najnoviji koji sam kupio je 8TB pa isto nije :)
<sillyslux__> efrx?
<obrut> iako, meni ti veliki diskovi sluze za write once, read sometimes pa skoro pa mi svejedno
<sillyslux__> vidio ove nove efax imaju veci cache, pa mislio to je dobro
<obrut> stariji su bogtepitaj koji, moguce da ima neki efrx ?
<obrut> efax imam samo taj jedan od 8 TB
<sillyslux__> taj 8tb efax nije smr?
<sillyslux__> si siguran?
<obrut> nije
<sillyslux__> fri spejs 16gb
<obrut> pise svuda da nije :) i nema simptoma kojima drugi pokazuju
<sillyslux__> bokte kak cu snimat veceras?
<sillyslux__> si siguran da si siguran?
<obrut> jesam
<sillyslux__> "You are correct that we do not specify recording technology in our WD Red HDD documentation."
<sillyslux__> ali i "WD Red 8-14TB drives use conventional magnetic recording (CMR)."
<sillyslux__> ta osmica mi je skupa :(
<sillyslux__> i velika
<obrut> mislim da je gledano cijena po terabajtu skroz ok :P
<obrut> a veliko nije nista :)
<obrut> imam dva od 8 TB, ne znam ni sam koliko od 3 i 4 TB i ponesto manjih i prostora nikad dovoljno :)
<sillyslux__> a e 2000 kune eh bas
<obrut> inace, ak ti je taj SMR toliki trn u oku zbog performansi, onda mozda gledas krive diskove
<sillyslux__> more ova mala
<sillyslux__> za u pola cijene
<sillyslux__> neznam, nece biti raid, ne ide sistem na nju
<sillyslux__> valjda je bas za mene i predvidena
<obrut> pa da :)
<sillyslux__> ostaje samo jos ovo
<sillyslux__> What really grinds our gears about this is that the only conceivable reason to shift to SMR technology in such small disks—lowered manufacturing costs due to fewer platters required—doesn't seem to be being passed down to the consumer.
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-18
<obrut> ne znam kako, ali ovo mi je promaklo do danas.... https://itcsecure.com/cisco-discovery-protocol-vulnerabilities/
<obrut> a kak sam danas za to sazno, nesto sam googlao za cisco cdp security considerations :)
<sillyslux_> http://blog.fefe.de/?q=Cisco
<respawn_> vecefr
<respawn_> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-19
<respawn_> d dan
<sakiKnin> Zabrana do daljnjeg
<sakiKnin> Još 15 dana
<darko> zima
<sakiKnin> nema zime
<sillyslux_> smi se palit danas
<respawn_> d dan
